# Let's talk fashion, glamour and style: Calling all women "of a certain age"!



## divnanata

Okay. Twist my flabby upper arm and I'll admit to 60. All of us advanced aged divas need a place to discuss our specialness and to solve the dilemmas we encounter styling' and profilin' in a fashion world completely oriented towards young, nubile people. They expect us to fade into the background. HA! I, for one, am not going to skulk quietly into the night at "Friendship Village" and leave all the fun of dressing up to vapid youngsters who think that bleach splattered Mom jeans are sooo the thing. 

Sure there are some obvious rules that we need to adhere to when parts of us sag, ebb and flow. And some of our sartorial choices might make us objects of derision to our children but - as they say - " it is better to be absolutely ridiculous than absolutely boring..."

So - no to mini skirts for us- right? And Daisy Duke shorts? Ivanna ***** has to stop this crazy stuff! But what CAN we say "yes" to?

That's me celebrating my 60th birthday. Did you know they made tattoo sheer arm covers? My daughter caught me like this and it is possibly the last time I'll go sleeveless.

I'll post more shots later of what and who inspires me and I would love to see and learn about your choices for what works and what doesn't


----------



## divnanata

Whenever I come across current images or videos of the glamour girls of our youth I am completely captivated. How have they held up? Did they heed the siren call of the knife and get injections and fake fish lips? Are they completely unrecognizable? Do they have fat guts? And if so - what are they wearing (besides Spanx) to hide them?

Jerry Hall has always been fascinating to me. While she might not have been as much of a style icon as her erstwhile husband, she nevertheless exuded major vavavoominess. And she still kinda does! I give her props for keeping it real and not getting any plastic. She must remain Jerry Hall eternally.

The second picture shows Jerry girl chatting with Denise Rich on the left and Joan Collins on the right. Denise Rich - did she have something to do with Bill *******? Should anyone with a chest so riddled with age spots and wrinkles bare their décolletage to that degree? Should we make a fuss?

What can I say about Joan Collins? The goddess manages to pull it off. I confess I wanted to be a mean girl over her exposed arms but what the heck? I'm sure it gets hot in St. Tropez.  I bow to her and her inky long dyed hair.

Speaking of hair length......?


----------



## divnanata

Loni Anderson. Born in 1945 people!!!! Is she an alien? No one - not even Christy Goddess of all Goddesses Brinkley- holds up this well on this earth. You would think Loni's marriage to Burt Reynolds would have had them scurrying to the same plastic doc but HE looks so bad and SHE is divine?

If you squint and the photo is a tad out of focus Loni has not changed one iota since the days of "WKRP Cincinnati" which ran from 1978 to 1982. But I have a major issue with that boobage on display. She'll be 70 next year. Is it really necessary to desperately cling to your sex girl status until even your grandchildren have grandchildren? Haven't those hard working 'girls' earned their pension yet? Loni- retire that corset!

And - another long hairdo. Sure extensions are probably involved but it all looks so natural and perfect?! It must be a wig. TELL ME it's a wig for pete's sake.


----------



## susieserb

Fabooo, keep them coming...being a "woman of a certain age" I just did a total rehab of my closet? Too low of a neckline? OUT..Thin material that hugs a thickening waste line? OUT..hem unflattering to my legs? OUT....I want to look good but feel good at the same time, while being cognizant of that age old rule, mutton not looking like lamb? 

My god Loni Anderson really does look good when you compare her with these other gals.  I BTW am not team corset and old girls coming out to play?  Ivana's upper half rocks, why couldn't she pair that top with a fabulous skirt?  She didn't dress this way with the Donald?


----------



## divnanata

Susie - you mentioned hem unflattering to your legs?! That's a good way of defining the guideline for how long or short a woman of a certain age can go with her skirts. I'm torn between saying it is okay to do over-the-knee if your legs rock and you don't have varicose veins and out of control cellulite and flabby knees OR no! nada! never for older gals?  Mutton trying to look like lamb indeed. This issue certainly isn't stopping lots of celebs from wearing short skirts. Witness our beloved matriarch Kris Jenner:
(Gawd I love her shoes and I can't even stuff my big feet into the largest size Valentino Rockstuds. Believe me I've tried as hard as a Cinderella step sister.) Kris looks great in pink. Her legs are still in shape and the spray tan camouflages any discolorations. I don't like the way the side pocket gaps open. But is this length working for her? A tad too young?

Sometimes you can't overanalyze the length on yourself because you have no choice. There simply aren't very many appropriate hemlines available. The tide is turning with the ladylike and "midis" beginning to take hold somewhat but not fast enough for me.


----------



## divnanata

I have to get this off my chest. I was bad last week. I was invited to this trunk show where Cameron Silver (of "The Dukes of Melrose" fame) was selling his vintage couture wares to raise money for himself and charity.  Because of TPF and giving myself permission to indulge in luxury I have become addicted to resale shopping and I stop in at Decades whenever I am in LA visiting family. It doesn't hurt that The Women's Closet Exchange of the now defunct "Resale Royalty" is right in my back yard. Oy - the bargains I have bought at this place. Still - I have to get the best price and am very careful.

 I guess the free wine went to my head and I fixated on this otherworldly blue feather jacket by Yves St. Laurent Rive Gauche. I felt transformed into Kate Moss when I put it on. My girlfriend who had accompanied me (under extreme pressure) thought it was very cool. I was in a trance when I handed over my charge card. There is no way I will ever tell you what this thing cost. I'm starting to get dizzy again just thinking about it. Probably the shopping impulse had a lot to do with the fact that I was turning 60 the next day and my mortality was starting to sink in. You know how you envision this life for yourself when you are a kid and you just know you will wear all these divine outfits in your glam travels all around the world?! Heck - I'm running out of time! 

So I will make a point of wearing the blue feathers often whether I look ridiculous or not. It goes with jeans - right?

I had already purchased the ACL tube skirt after seeing it highlighted everywhere. Sure I would have bought the accompanying crop top back in the day but a "certain age" gal cannot flash gut. EVER. And I felt a tad calmer when I saw this pic of Goddess Linda Evangel - I don't get out of bed for less than $10,000-ista. She's wearing a feather jacket to the White House Correspondents Dinner. Sigh. You're right. I shouldn't even be typing her name....


----------



## susieserb

> So I will make a point of wearing the blue feathers often whether I look ridiculous or not. It goes with jeans - right?
> 
> I had already purchased the ACL tube skirt after seeing it highlighted everywhere. Sure I would have bought the accompanying crop top back in the day but a "certain age" gal cannot flash gut. EVER. And I felt a tad calmer when I saw this pic of Goddess Linda Evangel - I don't get out of bed for less than $10,000-ista. She's wearing a feather jacket to the White House Correspondents Dinner. Sigh. You're right. I shouldn't even be typing her name....



THIS SKIRT WITH JACKET is awesome, whoa.....Is it light weight? Hot flashes ya know?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Susie - you mentioned hem unflattering to your legs?! That's a good way of defining the guideline for how long or short a woman of a certain age can go with her skirts. I'm torn between saying it is okay to do over-the-knee if your legs rock and you don't have varicose veins and out of control cellulite and flabby knees OR no! nada! never for older gals?  Mutton trying to look like lamb indeed. This issue certainly isn't stopping lots of celebs from wearing short skirts. Witness our beloved matriarch Kris Jenner:
> (Gawd I love her shoes and I can't even stuff my big feet into the largest size Valentino Rockstuds. Believe me I've tried as hard as a Cinderella step sister.) Kris looks great in pink. Her legs are still in shape and the spray tan camouflages any discolorations. I don't like the way the side pocket gaps open. But is this length working for her? A tad too young?
> 
> Sometimes you can't overanalyze the length on yourself because you have no choice. There simply aren't very many appropriate hemlines available. The tide is turning with the ladylike and "midis" beginning to take hold somewhat but not fast enough for me.




Kris Jenner is one of my fashion icons and sadly this LOOK is a miss.  Darn so many times she has a hit? Here's an older gal that does it right IMESHO.  Great gams, I'm sure she has flaws but you would never know it because you can't see them?


----------



## susieserb

the other day I ran across a picture of Ellen Burstyn and thought hummm, does EB inspire me without being cognizant of the fact??   

You guys tell me????  I'm okay with your opinion either way.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> the other day I ran across a picture of Ellen Burstyn and thought hummm, does EB inspire me without being cognizant of the fact??
> 
> You guys tell me????  I'm okay with your opinion either way.



I think you are more like Seventies "It" girl and all around fab dresser Marisa Berenson. I can't get enough of looking at her pictures. At 67 she is a stunner.  She looks to have had some fills and plumps but nothing too dodgy. I can post hundreds of photos of hers and she said herself that she had a hard time picking the ones for her book: "A Life in Pictures".

So I'm including just statement necklace pics that mirror yours! Statement necklaces play up the positives (eye and hair color) and draw attention away from wrinkles!!


----------



## divnanata

More Marisa! Besides being discovered by Diana Vreeland (Marisa is also the granddaughter of "Think Pink" Schiaparelli) and appearing on countless Vogue covers Marisa was a movie star as well.  She was in "Cabaret" and "Barry Lyndon" . 

Here is a recent ad shot showcasing her with other Seventies model icons Jerry Hall and the magnificent Pat Cleveland. They all still got it. And I know Jerry must have lost a lot of weight or there IS Photoshop. I hate to think they had to do much of it?


----------



## susieserb

Whoa, what a stunner.  I want to hate on her but doing so would only show my "jealousy".  This Marisa defies age with her board flat tummy (creep)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry

OMG,girls, if we are being completely honest, we will say that plastic surgery helps a lot. I had a face lift and it did wonders for my self esteem. Also a tummy tuck. Some things are only a few dollars away.......lol.


I like knee length skirts. I think Kris Jenner's skirt would have been perfect just a few inches longer. However, I think shorts that come to the knee are dowdy. I like a mid thigh length. Just hitting where the thigh starts to taper back in. And we must admit that exercise is our friend!!!


----------



## Gerry

Your blue feather jacket is marvelous. You just have to grab it and go . You'll get used to it. I bought two leather jackets under similar mental states. One is black and pink and the other is mint green-and the worst of it is that I live in Florida so they rarely are needed. But it makes me so happy that they are in the closet. Not to mention a couple of Chanel jackets that I HAD to have. I have worn one 3 times and the other twice. Enable me,please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## divnanata

Gerry said:


> Your blue feather jacket is marvelous. You just have to grab it and go . You'll get used to it. I bought two leather jackets under similar mental states. One is black and pink and the other is mint green-and the worst of it is that I live in Florida so they rarely are needed. But it makes me so happy that they are in the closet. Not to mention a couple of Chanel jackets that I HAD to have. I have worn one 3 times and the other twice. Enable me,please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Gerry! - So fun to see you on here! And believe me - I have been checking out my options surgery wise. The biggest problem? - finding a doctor to trust. He has to be an artist and know just when to stop. It is kind of like finding a hairdresser. You could come across a brilliant one anywhere  - expensive or not. The thought of having my lips look like Kris Jenner's really does scare me:no-good:

And as for Chanel jackets - you are talking my language, girlfriend! I'll show you mine if you show me yours!!!


----------



## divnanata

More "Advanced Style" Chanel. Later on some of the others in my collection. Let's face it girls - those jackets can be dowdy if you don't work them right. Not sure I do but I try. My torso is long so the cropped versions can expose my gut. Not a good thing when I am on the upswing weight wise.


----------



## divnanata

Want to show you more Pat Cleveland. Another Seventies "It' girl, she was a force on the runway and still works it today. I love her effervescence and her fearless style. Pat doesn't care about plunging necklines probably because she doesn't have saggy boobs. There is something to be said about being flat chested! Look at her next to Janice Dickinson. Actually Janice must have had some repair work done because she looks less ghoulish in this pic.

The young woman in the pics with Pat is her daughter Anna Von Ravenstein. Like Jerry's daughter with Mick, Georgia May, Anna is a model.  I think these moms can hold their own with their kids.


----------



## susieserb

OMGOSH keep this eye candy up Divnanata!!!!!

I adore Chanel jackets myself~
On tPF years ago I remember seeing an add showing a sexy young thing sporting a tight white tee and a dowdy Chanel jacket. I WAS SMITTEN. I HAD TO HAVE ONE.  To me they are the height of cool, effortless chic.  With that said you have to make them young and appealing at the same time right?  

Thus as you age what do you do????  Here is a boxy Chanel vintage jacket with a high boat neck collar.  To show case jewelry and my neck I simply pinned back the sides to give myself lapels, also I like to roll up sleeves to display jewelry.  See before and afters below.


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> OMG,girls, if we are being completely honest, we will say that plastic surgery helps a lot. I had a face lift and it did wonders for my self esteem. Also a tummy tuck. Some things are only a few dollars away.......lol.
> 
> 
> I like knee length skirts. I think Kris Jenner's skirt would have been perfect just a few inches longer. However, I think shorts that come to the knee are dowdy. I like a mid thigh length. Just hitting where the thigh starts to taper back in. And we must admit that exercise is our friend!!!



I bet you have fabulous legs, trust me if I did there would be shorter dresses to parade for sure!!!!!!!!!! I want that thigh that starts to taper in hehe.

Exercise is our friend alas one that has been away for travel.  Gotta look her up


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Want to show you more Pat Cleveland. Another Seventies "It' girl, she was a force on the runway and still works it today. I love her effervescence and her fearless style. Pat doesn't care about plunging necklines probably because she doesn't have saggy boobs. There is something to be said about being flat chested! Look at her next to Janice Dickinson. Actually Janice must have had some repair work done because she looks less ghoulish in this pic.
> 
> The young woman in the pics with Pat is her daughter Anna Von Ravenstein. Like Jerry's daughter with Mick, Georgia May, Anna is a model.  I think these moms can hold their own with their kids.



These glamour "older" gals are aliens? Do they really exist?  Okay yes they do! But come on??? Look at those figures not the norm KWIM.  We need to see pics of women that are normal and COOL! (like you )


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> I have to get this off my chest. I was bad last week. I was invited to this trunk show where Cameron Silver (of "The Dukes of Melrose" fame) was selling his vintage couture wares to raise money for himself and charity.  Because of TPF and giving myself permission to indulge in luxury I have become addicted to resale shopping and I stop in at Decades whenever I am in LA visiting family. It doesn't hurt that The Women's Closet Exchange of the now defunct "Resale Royalty" is right in my back yard. Oy - the bargains I have bought at this place. Still - I have to get the best price and am very careful.
> 
> I guess the free wine went to my head and I fixated on this otherworldly blue feather jacket by Yves St. Laurent Rive Gauche. I felt transformed into Kate Moss when I put it on. My girlfriend who had accompanied me (under extreme pressure) thought it was very cool. I was in a trance when I handed over my charge card. There is no way I will ever tell you what this thing cost. I'm starting to get dizzy again just thinking about it. Probably the shopping impulse had a lot to do with the fact that I was turning 60 the next day and my mortality was starting to sink in. You know how you envision this life for yourself when you are a kid and you just know you will wear all these divine outfits in your glam travels all around the world?! Heck - I'm running out of time!
> 
> So I will make a point of wearing the blue feathers often whether I look ridiculous or not. It goes with jeans - right?
> 
> I had already purchased the ACL tube skirt after seeing it highlighted everywhere. Sure I would have bought the accompanying crop top back in the day but a "certain age" gal cannot flash gut. EVER. And I felt a tad calmer when I saw this pic of Goddess Linda Evangel - I don't get out of bed for less than $10,000-ista. She's wearing a feather jacket to the White House Correspondents Dinner. Sigh. You're right. I shouldn't even be typing her name....


Girl, you look seriously fabulous in that feather bolero!!  I think you are rocking that look! Love your hair cut also   I am sneakin' towards the big five oh and I have done a big closet reality check to keep out of the mutton/lamb domain   ...lowrise jeans that are just too low - gone!  4 inch heels - sold via ebay!  super low necklines - out!  I still like a shorter skirt - about 2 inches above the knee but only for Fall and worn with opaque hose and flats or boots.  I also love skinny jeans but not the jegging type.  I work in a very casual industry (tech) so I am only my usual flashy self at the weekend - and I still love leather jackets, giant Prada bags, heels -- though 3 inches is my limit thanks to my trick knee.  I think if you have the bod and confidence you can bend the rules to a degree.  I think Kris Jenner looks great in that photo -- I'd wear the skirt a bit longer, but her legs look good.  Love the pix of the 70s icons.  I grew up worshipping them and 80s icons like Cindy Crawford, Linda Evangelista, etc.    Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## divnanata

Love that vintage Chanel jacket Susieserb! You can't go wrong with a ladylike base. It is possible to dramatize it in any direction from adding Edwardian ruffles and lace to punking it up with studded accessories. Are you wearing a skirt or jeans?

All this Chanel talk has made me obsess over Anna Wintour. I can't imagine anyone having a better Chanel wardrobe than she does? And of course her sartorial choices must always rule. I did find one outfit of hers that I didn't like and that was very hard to do! Okay neither of these are Chanel but she looks TDF in all of those. Here - not so much. That's Anna's niece with her. Enjoy!


----------



## kcf68

Sorry but you don't need plastic surgery!  You look Fabulous!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> These glamour "older" gals are aliens? Do they really exist?  Okay yes they do! But come on??? Look at those figures not the norm KWIM.  We need to see pics of women that are normal and COOL! (like you )



I DO need to find some earthlings of a certain age with style. There are plenty of them here on TPF. Wish they'd  show themselves! We have a lot to learn from each other.

I did manage to dig up some shots from "The Sartorialist". Maybe only 5% of the snaps he has listed are of women like us. This even includes the fashion editors like Anna Dello Russo and Franca Sozzani. I'll get to them later. Meanwhile these gals look pretty real in a cool way!

AND Ta DA! I found a snap of Anna wearing a chubby!!! It looks more like fur than feathers and that's even better because it means I'm politically correct and she's NOT.


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> I am sneakin' towards the big five oh and I have done a big closet reality check to keep out of the mutton/lamb domain   ...lowrise jeans that are just too low - gone!  4 inch heels - sold via ebay!  super low necklines - out!  I still like a shorter skirt - about 2 inches above the knee but only for Fall and worn with opaque hose and flats or boots.  I also love skinny jeans but not the jegging type.  I work in a very casual industry (tech) so I am only my usual flashy self at the weekend - and I still love leather jackets, giant Prada bags, heels -- though 3 inches is my limit thanks to my trick knee.  I think if you have the bod and confidence you can bend the rules to a degree.  I think Kris Jenner looks great in that photo -- I'd wear the skirt a bit longer, but her legs look good.  Love the pix of the 70s icons.  I grew up worshipping them and 80s icons like Cindy Crawford, Linda Evangelista, etc.    Keep the pictures coming!!



TJNEscada! - glad to see you chiming in! At first I was sad to think that you had sold all those heels but with your trick knee it is very important that you don't fall down. Broken bones are not fun at all. I've gone through a wrist fracture myself falling off of some high wedges. It was hell not being able to blow dry my hair.

You are right about Kris Jenner. I tend to want to be negative about her because of the awfulness she has foisted on us with her brood. Yes I watch the show but I hate myself when I do. Anyway you sound like much more fun than a Kardashian! And you work in TECH!! So young and modern!!!

Here are some photos of gals you might recognize. That's Princess Caroline. Remember when she had that bout of alopecia? Lucky for her it grew back. And we all love Jane Fonda's short do's. I'm off to explore the world of an aging Twiggy....

Oooooh Connie Chung just came on "Watch What Happens Live"! Worth a look see...


----------



## divnanata

kcf68 said:


> Sorry but you don't need plastic surgery!  You look Fabulous!



YOU are my new best friend! But seriously I have insecurities about parts of me that I have been wanting to alter since I was a kid. My ears stick out practically at 90 degree angles and my DH says I look like a parked car with the doors open. I can't wear my hair slicked back in that way that women of a certain do when they want a cheap face lift.  But it costs as much as a Birkin to do this procedure. Is it worth it? Hell no!!! And then my nose is too long and noses keep growing while your face doesn't. OMG am I doomed. Plus I need fatter lips but if I don't do the nose it will be right next to the lips. I can't win so I do nothing at all. Here is an example of an icky me where I kept the picture because it reminds me of this Chanel necklace I've been craving:


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Hi,I am new to TPF & I just love this thread  I am also 60 years old & love style & glamour.I refuse to become dowdy,even at 90 I will still be stylish.In fact I think that women of a certain age can pull off style & glamour better than the young'uns


----------



## lulu212121

divnanata said:


> YOU are my new best friend! But seriously I have insecurities about parts of me that I have been wanting to alter since I was a kid. My ears stick out practically at 90 degree angles and my DH says I look like a parked car with the doors open. I can't wear my hair slicked back in that way that women of a certain do when they want a cheap face lift.  But it costs as much as a Birkin to do this procedure. Is it worth it? Hell no!!! And then my nose is too long and noses keep growing while your face doesn't. OMG am I doomed. Plus I need fatter lips but if I don't do the nose it will be right next to the lips. I can't win so I do nothing at all. Here is an example of an icky me where I kept the picture because it reminds me of this Chanel necklace I've been craving:


You are crazy!!! LOL!!! You look fabulous!!! 


I am a bit younger, but your thread is inspiring! Even at 40 I have to remind myself to pay attention to, and take care of *myself* so as not to become dowdy. 


Love the looks ladies!!! Keep them coming.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I DO need to find some earthlings of a certain age with style. There are plenty of them here on TPF. Wish they'd  show themselves! We have a lot to learn from each other.
> 
> I did manage to dig up some shots from "The Sartorialist". Maybe only 5% of the snaps he has listed are of women like us. This even includes the fashion editors like Anna Dello Russo and Franca Sozzani. I'll get to them later. Meanwhile these gals look pretty real in a cool way!
> 
> AND Ta DA! I found a snap of Anna wearing a chubby!!! It looks more like fur than feathers and that's even better because it means I'm politically correct and she's NOT.



Alright now, this is what I'm talking about~
Even Anna's python (I'm sure Burberry) coat is a tad dowdy, the women certainly deserves a pass (the degree of dowdiness expands as one ages right?)?  Or does it?


----------



## susieserb

BTW my ultimate in-spa-ration is madame DVF.  The old bird still has it IMESHO.  (I truly say this with love).  Even though (with monumental sadness) I just unloaded my fabulous, vintage, relaunched DVF, wrap dresses.  I never, ever thought I would take that step. But I did..

Here's why....the muffin top.  It's not huge but it's there and even though I roughly weigh the same as my premenopausal days my shape is different.  Muscle tone down...that means legs less firm, arms less firm, gut definitely less firm.

Those dresses emphasis the trouble areas (for me) and darn, I don't want to worry about how I look as I'm out and about.  Lets face it, confidence is a part of beauty.  

Are you guys finding that your clothes should be "thicker" and that wafer thin, whisper stuff is like totally OUT.  AND how hard is it to find that kind of stuff? (with out paying an arm, leg and left lung)?


----------



## divnanata

Queen of Sparkl said:


> Hi,I am new to TPF & I just love this thread  I am also 60 years old & love style & glamour.I refuse to become dowdy,even at 90 I will still be stylish.In fact I think that women of a certain age can pull off style & glamour better than the young'uns



You betcha Queenie! We're as mad as hell and we're not going to take it anymore!" Remember that line from.....brain sluggish as usual....."Network" with Faye Dunaway!!! WE are not going to be ignored and treated like mummies that have to be stashed away and covered from head to toe. Those articles about "Fashion at Every Age" are usually written by youngsters who have no right to dictate to us what we should or should not wear. Even my grandmother wouldn't wear that stuff. And we are not concerned with looking like tarts to attract a mate so we can just be beautiful instead.

Welcome to TPF! It is a fabulous place! Here's a shot of Anna and Carolina Herrera:


----------



## divnanata

lulu212121 said:


> You are crazy!!! LOL!!! You look fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> I am a bit younger, but your thread is inspiring! Even at 40 I have to remind myself to pay attention to, and take care of *myself* so as not to become dowdy.
> 
> 
> Love the looks ladies!!! Keep them coming.



Thank you my dear Lulu! And you are a baby but a smart one. Glad to see you tuning in so you can see you have plenty of time to be glam stretching before you!


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

divnanata said:


> You betcha Queenie! We're as mad as hell and we're not going to take it anymore!" Remember that line from.....brain sluggish as usual....."Network" with Faye Dunaway!!! WE are not going to be ignored and treated like mummies that have to be stashed away and covered from head to toe. Those articles about "Fashion at Every Age" are usually written by youngsters who have no right to dictate to us what we should or should not wear. Even my grandmother wouldn't wear that stuff. And we are not concerned with looking like tarts to attract a mate so we can just be beautiful instead.
> 
> Welcome to TPF! It is a fabulous place! Here's a shot of Anna and Carolina Herrera:



Thanks for the welcome
Here is a pic of me


----------



## Gerry

^^^^^^^Wow,pretty lady. What color do you use on your hair??? I have let my natural mostly silver in the front but salt and pepper in the back grow in recently. I wasn't crazy about the shock of gray/silver around my face and I had some low lights put in. I like it much better now. But, I would love to come to have your color hair. Spill the secrets,please.


Carolina Herrera  is my absolute style muse/mentor . I think she is the QUEEN of style and class. 


Why don't we ask the moderators to make this a "sticky" up at the top of the Wardrobe thread? I think it deserves to be there!!!


----------



## Gerry

Divnanata and everyone else,
   I just sent a private message to Swanky Mom of three who I know is a moderator on this site asking her to make this thread a "sticky". It deserves it and I sure hope she does.


----------



## susieserb

gerry said:


> ^^^^^^^wow,pretty lady. What color do you use on your hair??? I have let my natural mostly silver in the front but salt and pepper in the back grow in recently. I wasn't crazy about the shock of gray/silver around my face and i had some low lights put in. I like it much better now. But, i would love to come to have your color hair. Spill the secrets,please.
> 
> 
> Carolina herrera  is my absolute style muse/mentor . I think she is the queen of style and class.
> 
> 
> Why don't we ask the moderators to make this a "sticky" up at the top of the wardrobe thread? I think it deserves to be there!!!



totally!!!


----------



## susieserb

Queen of Sparkl said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> Here is a pic of me


I adore it, wow u rock and what a tasty inspirational look!


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> Divnanata and everyone else,
> I just sent a private message to Swanky Mom of three who I know is a moderator on this site asking her to make this thread a "sticky". It deserves it and I sure hope she does.



Crossing fingers and knotty toes


----------



## susieserb

OMGOSH, OMGOSH.  Working out in the field and while trompping about I had this lithe, blond, young hippy girl, wearing a thin racer back tee stop in her tracks to make a comment about my look  Now this is the kind of cutie a 50 plus chick really doesn't want to stand next to KWIM.  But she loved my outfit(you do?) and especially my shoes.  She said she was proud of me for wearing them.  Folks this kind of compliment just made my day... 

Get this, she said more women should be dressing up, yea. From the mouth of babes.  PS I'm in Iowa working.

The shoes I'm  wearing are sparkly silver CL's with a huge turquoise bib necklace.  While dressing this morning I'm thinking, really should you do all this for rural Iowa? The answer is YES.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

I'm happy to share my hair colour "secret"  It is simply peroxide bleach followed by purple shampoo for a platinum blonde colour. My natural hair colour is nearly white in front & salt & pepper at the back.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Alright now, this is what I'm talking about~
> Even Anna's python (I'm sure Burberry) coat is a tad dowdy, the women certainly deserves a pass (the degree of dowdiness expands as one ages right?)?  Or does it?



Gosh - I worship this woman. Just too divine! Thanks for showing us this incredible creature!

Girls - I have some photos of my idols - Jean Shrimpton and Twiggy. I adored those two when I was a young girl. I painted the eyelashes on with watercolor in the bathroom with the door locked because I wasn't allowed to wear makeup until I was 16. I cut my hair short like Twiggy's and it was disastrous. There is almost no one more beautiful than "the Shrimp" to me. Some of these these pictures show a relaxed side of the supermodels that is only too human. Maybe this is a good thing so that all of us can note that we are mortal and the ravages of time get to us all. Then I realized that the only "problem" was that in certain photos these lovelies had opted not to do glam that day. So I found shots of them "duded up" as well! I think Twiggy is 67 and Jean is in her seventies.


----------



## am2022

such a fun thread.. although ive just reached my 40 last year, i always appreciate this kind of education...


----------



## divnanata

Queen of Sparkl said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> Here is a pic of me



WhoooWHEE! What a gorgeous gal you are! I am so happy to be sharing this thread with you. Your hair IS spectacular and I am looking forward to seeing more about your style. I agree that blonde is the way to go. Of course I have been blonde since that first box of "Sun-In" back in 1970. Remember you didn't have to go out in the sun. You could heat up your head and get the same orange streaks effects? Nowadays my platinum is almost natural and I don't have to worry about roots.


----------



## divnanata

Gerry said:


> Divnanata and everyone else,
> I just sent a private message to Swanky Mom of three who I know is a moderator on this site asking her to make this thread a "sticky". It deserves it and I sure hope she does.



I know! I was stunned that there were specialty threads on lots of other things that I'm sure are important enough but WE deserve to be put up on pedestals.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> OMGOSH, OMGOSH.  Working out in the field and while trompping about I had this lithe, blond, young hippy girl, wearing a thin racer back tee stop in her tracks to make a comment about my look  Now this is the kind of cutie a 50 plus chick really doesn't want to stand next to KWIM.  But she loved my outfit(you do?) and especially my shoes.  She said she was proud of me for wearing them.  Folks this kind of compliment just made my day...
> 
> Get this, she said more women should be dressing up, yea. From the mouth of babes.  PS I'm in Iowa working.
> 
> The shoes I'm  wearing are sparkly silver CL's with a huge turquoise bib necklace.  While dressing this morning I'm thinking, really should you do all this for rural Iowa? The answer is YES.



Susie - I totally applaud you and am dying to see what that look was. I'm sure you have already changed your clothes but make it a habit to post your ensembles often. So you can still walk in Loubs?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Susie - I totally applaud you and am dying to see what that look was. I'm sure you have already changed your clothes but make it a habit to post your ensembles often. So you can still walk in Loubs?



The outfit is okay? I think this gal just loved, loved, loved the shoes and jewelry (hey doesn't every XXer?).  She was so cute with her forthright compliments (I'm not use to it); I kind of stammered, "Gee..I don't think I should have worn them to work" and she's saying, OH YES YOU SHOULD.  More women need to dress up?

Below, Equipment shirt (one size too big) but hey it hides all kinds of sins and then a pencil skirt that really needs to be hemmed.  It's been so humid here, muggy. So I've been dressing like it's summer..


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I know! I was stunned that there were specialty threads on lots of other things that I'm sure are important enough but WE deserve to be put up on pedestals.


I want to be the gal in the middle!!!!!!!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> The outfit is okay? I think this gal just loved, loved, loved the shoes and jewelry (hey doesn't every XXer?).  She was so cute with her forthright compliments (I'm not use to it); I kind of stammered, "Gee..I don't think I should have worn them to work" and she's saying, OH YES YOU SHOULD.  More women need to dress up?
> 
> Below, Equipment shirt (one size too big) but hey it hides all kinds of sins and then a pencil skirt that really needs to be hemmed.  It's been so humid here, muggy. So I've been dressing like it's summer..



Zowie! You look like a million bucks! I love the skirt length and don't think you need to hem it at all. I like long just to the knee these days and those are hard to find. Michael Kors does that length so well and that is why I am hunting his stuff endlessly. His mass market line has short things to appeal to the younger set. Those dresses don't work for me at all. Unfortunately they are vastly cheaper.


----------



## divnanata

Not that I am trying to be mean but I want to equalize the playing field. We WOACA don't need to be intimidated by those media profiles that lionize personalities to the point where we feel like we can't kiss the hem of the celebs. I found some shots of Donna Karan - a sister to be sure - that show her human side. Sure she is a billionaire (I guess?) and she knows clothes but we all have to be honest in the mirror. Donna's creations are fabulous in the way they drape and effortlessly make you a sensual woman. BUT - tight stuff can be too tight. Is this top too tight for her? I love it but I wouldn't be able to wear it while worrying about my "bulges" popping through.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies I am loving this thread. I am 52 Sunday week and I agree sometimes it is hard when to know or not know when you are mutton dressed up as lamb. Sometimes I will ask my 24yo daughter or 21yo son for their honest opinions.

I thought you gals may like this site, we are not there yet age wise but I aspire to look like them when I am in my 70's and 80's, well that is if I live that long!

http://advancedstyle.blogspot.co.uk/p/the-advanced-style-documenatry-film-page.html

There is also a UK doco about some amazing women.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/fabulous-fashionistas/4od


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> Ladies I am loving this thread. I am 52 Sunday week and I agree sometimes it is hard when to know or not know when you are mutton dressed up as lamb. Sometimes I will ask my 24yo daughter or 21yo son for their honest opinions.
> 
> I thought you gals may like this site, we are not there yet age wise but I aspire to look like them when I am in my 70's and 80's, well that is if I live that long!
> 
> http://advancedstyle.blogspot.co.uk/p/the-advanced-style-documenatry-film-page.html
> 
> There is also a UK doco about some amazing women.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/fabulous-fashionistas/4od


Definitely know the book and sort of familiar with the show.  As the baby boomers age (and we are a needy, top heavy group) it on stands to reason that this sort of thing will become more and more prevalent .  Like Divnanata said, we can't be ignored and we're doing something about it.  Only I want to look good doing it?  What ever that means LOLOL


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

divnanata said:


> WhoooWHEE! What a gorgeous gal you are! I am so happy to be sharing this thread with you. Your hair IS spectacular and I am looking forward to seeing more about your style. I agree that blonde is the way to go. Of course I have been blonde since that first box of "Sun-In" back in 1970. Remember you didn't have to go out in the sun. You could heat up your head and get the same orange streaks effects? Nowadays my platinum is almost natural and I don't have to worry about roots.



My hair is white in front too so I don't have probs with roots either
I did try the darker colours but the white regrowth made me look bald in the front!

We live in the countryside & have horses & donkeys,but I still like to dress with style even when I'm out with the animals 

vv


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

susieserb said:


> Definitely know the book and sort of familiar with the show.  As the baby boomers age (and we are a needy, top heavy group) it on stands to reason that this sort of thing will become more and more prevalent .  Like Divnanata said, we can't be ignored and we're doing something about it.  Only I want to look good doing it?  What ever that means LOLOL



Love the links you posted,thanks for sharing


----------



## sis121598

Hello ladies! I'm 51 and in the market for a new LBD. I would appreciate your opinion on this Theory Dress. I love the drape and the length - on my 5'4" frame it would be longer, and it looks like it would cover a multitude of sins, but the sleeveless part is not making me happy. Should I skip it altogether, or do you have specific suggestions for what to wear over it to cover my arms, which aren't bad, but I would prefer to cover them a bit... I would love your feedback!


----------



## lulilu

^^^unless I am in the house/yard/pool or at the beach, I avoid sleeveless tops and dresses.  And it is so annoying that everything you see is sleeveless!


----------



## sis121598

Thank you. I agree and it doesn't fit any of those categories. I will probably look for a 3/4 sleeve DVF wrap dress...


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Thank you. I agree and it doesn't fit any of those categories. I will probably look for a 3/4 sleeve DVF wrap dress...



There is the god of "older women LBD" and that's Michael Kors (made in Italy) dresses.  BIG BIG bucks (although you can score buys on the bay and NM last call, Saks Off 5).  Thick material, girdle like and has dresses that covers arms.

Another expensive brand is Lida Baday (designer in Canada).  She makes awesome black dresses.  I get cheaper ones on the bay.

Investment pieces for sure but I'll go there for a LBD?

Last I bought some shrugs at a Herve Leger Outlet.  They are made out of a very thin silk, drapy weave, (about 150-200 dollars); they normally retail for 400 dollars.  I love using them for sleeveless items.  It would work beautifully with your Theory dress?

BUT if you can rock my fashion queen's black wrap dress I say milk that cow as long as you can!!!


----------



## susieserb

lulilu said:


> ^^^unless I am in the house/yard/pool or at the beach, I avoid sleeveless tops and dresses.  And it is so annoying that everything you see is sleeveless!



My friends and I joke about the bat wing thing.  Such a struggle because your sort of hot too, ugh.


----------



## susieserb

Queen of Sparkl said:


> My hair is white in front too so I don't have probs with roots either
> I did try the darker colours but the white regrowth made me look bald in the front!
> 
> We live in the countryside & have horses & donkeys,but I still like to dress with style even when I'm out with the animals
> 
> vv


You're living my dream life ya know.  I was telling DH I want a period home with some acreage (small cottage really) so I can have some pigmy goats and chickens (I'm a peasant at heart really)...

Looking smart with the animals, I can't believe your wearing a belt (YOU GO GIRL); and pink is definitely your color~


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> There is the god of "older women LBD" and that's Michael Kors (made in Italy) dresses.  BIG BIG bucks (although you can score buys on the bay and NM last call, Saks Off 5).  Thick material, girdle like and has dresses that covers arms.
> 
> Another expensive brand is Lida Baday (designer in Canada).  She makes awesome black dresses.  I get cheaper ones on the bay.
> 
> Investment pieces for sure but I'll go there for a LBD?
> 
> Last I bought some shrugs at a Herve Leger Outlet.  They are made out of a very thin silk, drapy weave, (about 150-200 dollars); they normally retail for 400 dollars.  I love using them for sleeveless items.  It would work beautifully with your Theory dress?
> 
> BUT if you can rock my fashion queen's black wrap dress I say milk that cow as long as you can!!!



Thank you for the tips on the MK dress and the shrugs. I have been looking for a thin silk shrug. I am not in a hurry on the dress. I tend to wear silk shirtdresses out, but there is a little black hole in my closet...


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Thank you. I agree and it doesn't fit any of those categories. I will probably look for a 3/4 sleeve DVF wrap dress...



I've been trying to research this and cannot believe that I have changed my mind. Because we have been brainwashed to think that any body part that isn't completely buff and  firm with no droops needs to be hidden away in shame lest we shock THOSE WHO JUDGE, we turn away from sleeveless. But now I think it depends on the arms and I am allowing much more leeway than I have even last week. If Anna Wintour and Donna Karan ( if they don't know fashion who does???) can bare their imperfect limbs so can we. Plus look at this picture of Madonna's "toned" arms. I'd rather have mine than hers.

If you are still uncomfortable I suggest a tissue thin shawl/scarf like a Louis Vuitton leopard print Stephen Sprouse. I love wearing mine even if it is a wee bit hot. The good news is that you can adjust these to wrap as little or as much as you want depending on the weather. We deserve sleeveless in the summer. Hot flashes can be torture.


----------



## divnanata

Queen of Sparkl said:


> My hair is white in front too so I don't have probs with roots either
> I did try the darker colours but the white regrowth made me look bald in the front!
> 
> We live in the countryside & have horses & donkeys,but I still like to dress with style even when I'm out with the animals
> 
> vv



Beautiful! You look like Grace Kelly or Jackie Kennedy  - all American glam!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Not that I am trying to be mean but I want to equalize the playing field. We WOACA don't need to be intimidated by those media profiles that lionize personalities to the point where we feel like we can't kiss the hem of the celebs. I found some shots of Donna Karan - a sister to be sure - that show her human side. Sure she is a billionaire (I guess?) and she knows clothes but we all have to be honest in the mirror. Donna's creations are fabulous in the way they drape and effortlessly make you a sensual woman. BUT - tight stuff can be too tight. Is this top too tight for her? I love it but I wouldn't be able to wear it while worrying about my "bulges" popping through.



Donna, Donna? What happened to that 101 fashion rule of appropriate undergarments (which can be a thread of it's own).  Nobody wants to look like this?


----------



## susieserb

My hair is white in front too so I don't have probs with roots either
I did try the darker colours but the white regrowth made me look bald in the front!

We live in the countryside & have horses & donkeys,but I still like to dress with style even when I'm out with the animals 

vv

[/QUOTE]

So then I run across this video on Perez Hilton today and I think how appropriate...I love this guy (who ever he is, reminds me of my father's brother)~


----------



## divnanata

Suzie said:


> Ladies I am loving this thread. I am 52 Sunday week and I agree sometimes it is hard when to know or not know when you are mutton dressed up as lamb. Sometimes I will ask my 24yo daughter or 21yo son for their honest opinions.
> 
> I thought you gals may like this site, we are not there yet age wise but I aspire to look like them when I am in my 70's and 80's, well that is if I live that long!
> 
> http://advancedstyle.blogspot.co.uk/p/the-advanced-style-documenatry-film-page.html
> 
> There is also a UK doco about some amazing women.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/fabulous-fashionistas/4od



My best friend gave me this book to read a while ago and it has become my bible for style and fashion. The sheer joy of dressing up livens up the world around you in such a positive way that everyone that sees you is happy too!

I think we should call up Uncle Karl Lagerfeld and tell him to use only "women of a certain age" models in his next Chanel show. He needs to do something to top that grocery store theme...


----------



## divnanata

Speaking of featuring women of a certain age in fashion campaigns, Alber Elbaz was one of the first to break through and use real beauties off the streets in 2012-13. In Vogue.com's interview with the Lanvin designer he had this to say:

"I wanted to see people from different age groups, body shapes and personalities wearing Lanvin. That is what Lanvin is all about and represents - we don't only do clothes for 20-year old girls. I love to see mature women wearing Lanvin as well. I love wrinkles, I love grey hair."

Well la-DEE-dah. I'm glad somebody does! Here are some of the incredible women wearing incredible clothing including those from his H&M line a few years back.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Speaking of featuring women of a certain age in fashion campaigns, Alber Elbaz was one of the first to break through and use real beauties off the streets in 2012-13. In Vogue.com's interview with the Lanvin designer he had this to say:
> 
> "I wanted to see people from different age groups, body shapes and personalities wearing Lanvin. That is what Lanvin is all about and represents - we don't only do clothes for 20-year old girls. I love to see mature women wearing Lanvin as well. I love wrinkles, I love grey hair."
> 
> Well la-DEE-dah. I'm glad somebody does! Here are some of the incredible women wearing incredible clothing including those from his H&M line a few years back.



The mature women in the middle (with the Wayfarer's) yea, she brings it home~


----------



## am2022

Love alber Elbaz and bought 3 dresses from this collection !!!
I love his talent , approach and beliefs... And I think he is a sweetheart!!!


divnanata said:


> Speaking of featuring women of a certain age in fashion campaigns, Alber Elbaz was one of the first to break through and use real beauties off the streets in 2012-13. In Vogue.com's interview with the Lanvin designer he had this to say:
> 
> "I wanted to see people from different age groups, body shapes and personalities wearing Lanvin. That is what Lanvin is all about and represents - we don't only do clothes for 20-year old girls. I love to see mature women wearing Lanvin as well. I love wrinkles, I love grey hair."
> 
> Well la-DEE-dah. I'm glad somebody does! Here are some of the incredible women wearing incredible clothing including those from his H&M line a few years back.


----------



## Gerry

Ladies, this is the message I received from a moderator when I asked to have our thread "stickied" at the top of the Wardrobe thread:


Ah ha!  For now, at only 66 posts it not busy enough to "sticky".  Y'all keep 
that thread active and we should be able to stick it soon I hope! 




So keep on writing and we may get our wish!!!


----------



## susieserb

I call for dedication and a collective collaboration to plant this awesome thread into the sticky section.  Lots of questions and responses should do it!!!!!!!!!:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> Ladies, this is the message I received from a moderator when I asked to have our thread "stickied" at the top of the Wardrobe thread:
> 
> 
> Ah ha!  For now, at only 66 posts it not busy enough to "sticky".  Y'all keep
> that thread active and we should be able to stick it soon I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So keep on writing and we may get our wish!!!



You batch cha~


----------



## NY_Mami

OMG... How about Iris Apfel... She gives me life... 







And Carmen Dell'Orefice...


----------



## divnanata

Okay - I love researching for inspirations! When the ad with the gorgeous gal in the dark teal peplum first debuted many thought the mystery poser was China Machado - legendary supermodel of the sixties. Well it isn't her and that woman is a former Harlem nightclub dancer. She is just too elegant for words! But now I want to see more of China and her style today:

I think that is the notorious Christie Brinkley in the photo with China. I have been avoiding the subject of her. We'll get to that story later.....much later.

The final photo is a group shot including China with Beverly Johnson on the left- a major cover girl in the seventies or maybe even the sixties. I remember her when I was in high school. And Carol Alt who is also a cover girl from that same era. Why aren't all these women more prominent in the media? They have so much more presence and glamour than most of the featured models today.


----------



## divnanata

NY_Mami said:


> OMG... How about Iris Apfel... She gives me life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Carmen Dell'Orefice...



Carmen is my dream of how I want to look even now! I'll get my hair even whiter and somehow get my lips better and my nose shorter and thinner and...yeah right....

She is just freaking beautiful.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

I think hair & makeup plays an enormous part in looking sophisticated & glamourous.This should be our foundation to build from. Great skin & shiny hair are the signature of beauty.


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> I've been trying to research this and cannot believe that I have changed my mind. Because we have been brainwashed to think that any body part that isn't completely buff and  firm with no droops needs to be hidden away in shame lest we shock THOSE WHO JUDGE, we turn away from sleeveless. But now I think it depends on the arms and I am allowing much more leeway than I have even last week. If Anna Wintour and Donna Karan ( if they don't know fashion who does???) can bare their imperfect limbs so can we. Plus look at this picture of Madonna's "toned" arms. I'd rather have mine than hers.
> 
> If you are still uncomfortable I suggest a tissue thin shawl/scarf like a Louis Vuitton leopard print Stephen Sprouse. I love wearing mine even if it is a wee bit hot. The good news is that you can adjust these to wrap as little or as much as you want depending on the weather. We deserve sleeveless in the summer. Hot flashes can be torture.



Thank you! My arms are not bad, but they aren't Michele *****'s arms...And I honestly have learned to think more about how garments feel on me, and yes, I love me some silky, drapey, flowy clothes. But not tents. That dress is back on the considerration table.

And as far as a sticky of this thread goes...we need to step up and post! This thread makes me weep for joy! Carmen is my style inspiration. The more silver I get in my hair the lighter I become. My sister and I call it moondust!

I also am inspired by my MIL. We do not share the same style, but she is in her 70's and always looks great. She got grief from her classmates at their recent  reunion...because they have given up and she hasn't. I love her!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> The sheer joy of dressing up livens up the world around you in such a positive way that everyone that sees you is happy too!



Yes! This should be our mantra! 



divnanata said:


> I think we should call up Uncle Karl Lagerfeld and tell him to use only "women of a certain age" models in his next Chanel show. He needs to do something to top that grocery store theme...



How fun would that be...Karl can find models right here!


----------



## NY_Mami

divnanata said:


> Okay - I love researching for inspirations! When the ad with the gorgeous gal in the dark teal peplum first debuted many thought the mystery poser was China Machado - legendary supermodel of the sixties. Well it isn't her and that woman is a former Harlem nightclub dancer. She is just too elegant for words! But now I want to see more of China and her style today:
> 
> I think that is the notorious Christie Brinkley in the photo with China. I have been avoiding the subject of her. We'll get to that story later.....much later.
> 
> The final photo is a group shot including China with Beverly Johnson on the left- a major cover girl in the seventies or maybe even the sixties. I remember her when I was in high school. And Carol Alt who is also a cover girl from that same era. Why aren't all these women more prominent in the media? They have so much more presence and glamour than most of the featured models today.



The woman in the Lanvin campaign in the green dress is a legendary Ballet dancer from Harlem named Jacquie Tajah Murdock... 












She was recently featured on Humans Of NY and said this about the Lanvin Campaign....






_"I&#8217;ve been photographed in the same dress as Kim Kardashian. I wore it better, though. She was too short for it."_


----------



## sis121598

NY_Mami said:


> The woman in the Lanvin campaign in the green dress is a legendary Ballet dancer from Harlem named Jacquie Tajah Murdock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was recently featured on Humans Of NY and said this about the Lanvin Campaign....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I&#8217;ve been photographed in the same dress as Kim Kardashian. I wore it better, though. She was too short for it."_


She is FAB! And wearing sleeveless too...And this quote is priceless!


----------



## Gerry

Speaking of smart tips as our appearances change, can anyone tell me how they have changed "their best colors" since your hair has started to get silver in it? I have heard pastels for some but I have also been told that bright,true colors work better.


----------



## susieserb

NY_Mami said:


> OMG... How about Iris Apfel... She gives me life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Carmen Dell'Orefice...


I stole that "b*+c?'s look (Iris Apfel) she was dripping in turquoise jewelry and so I buy, I buy...now broke lol.  I even started a thread in the jewelry box displaying my wares and a picture of her wearing hers.  (Native American Jewelry). 

Iris totally rocks I adore her and look how well she makes those elephant flares shine (high waist and all)?


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> Speaking of smart tips as our appearances change, can anyone tell me how they have changed "their best colors" since your hair has started to get silver in it? I have heard pastels for some but I have also been told that bright,true colors work better.



I thought I read someplace that you stick with your original colors but just go more VIBRANT?

I believe earth tones look really good on me, so if I had silver (platinum) hair instead of regular orange I would wear paprika??? (this is a WAG okay )

Speaking of hair.  I have grey and lots of it.  Yes I dye, I dye.  I don't think I can stop? Here's a picture of my 89 year old (this year) aunt.  Look at her flipping hair, it's gorgy.  She too is my in-spa-ration?  As you can see, she doesn't give up.


----------



## susieserb

NY_Mami said:


> The woman in the Lanvin campaign in the green dress is a legendary Ballet dancer from Harlem named Jacquie Tajah Murdock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was recently featured on Humans Of NY and said this about the Lanvin Campaign....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Ive been photographed in the same dress as Kim Kardashian. I wore it better, though. She was too short for it."_



SHE DOES WEAR IT BETTER THEN KIMMY, whoa....Her arms look great too?


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Thank you! My arms are not bad, but they aren't Michele *****'s arms...And I honestly have learned to think more about how garments feel on me, and yes, I love me some silky, drapey, flowy clothes. But not tents. That dress is back on the considerration table.
> 
> And as far as a sticky of this thread goes...we need to step up and post! This thread makes me weep for joy! Carmen is my style inspiration. The more silver I get in my hair the lighter I become. My sister and I call it moondust!
> 
> I also am inspired by my MIL. We do not share the same style, but she is in her 70's and always looks great. She got grief from her classmates at their recent  reunion...because they have given up and she hasn't. I love her!



OMG, you got me buzzing now.  Moondust sounds divine and there are women who makes the stuff orbit (a few on this board I may add).  Then you have the darkies like me, holding on to their brown hair dye with a vice grasp.  Here I am below with my bestie, she has 7 years on me (I'm 55, she's 62).  I'm so glad she's a darkie, we'll even dye each other's hair


----------



## susieserb

However, I look at a picture of another friend of mine, are we both TOO EXTREME.  I just had a dye job, yikes...too dark but what the hey...it's only hair right? We are both mid fifties (our feet show it, hehe)


----------



## susieserb

Last look at this fashionista, no matter what she wears (which is bargain, discount, threads, my SIL looks like a million bucks).  Her hair, whoa....black in her youth (after all she's Japanese) but how did she get that blond to work so well.  I give her props like ALL THE TIME?  She is also an in-spa-ration and she's 2 years older?


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

susieserb said:


> However, I look at a picture of another friend of mine, are we both TOO EXTREME.  I just had a dye job, yikes...too dark but what the hey...it's only hair right? We are both mid fifties (our feet show it, hehe)



Two gorgeous & very stylish ladies


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

susieserb said:


> Last look at this fashionista, no matter what she wears (and she wears bargain discount threads, my SIL looks like a million bucks).  Her hair, whoa....black in her youth (after all she's Japanese) but how did she get that blond to work so well.  I give her props like ALL THE TIME?  She is an in-spa-ration to me as well and she's 2 years older?



Very pretty & stylish lady


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> OMG, you got me buzzing now.  Moondust sounds divine and there are women who makes the stuff orbit (a few on this board I may add).  Then you have the darkies like me, holding on to their brown hair dye with a vice grasp.  Here I am below with my bestie, she has 7 years on me (I'm 55, she's 62).  I'm so glad she's a darkie, we'll even dye each other's hair
> 
> We are both mid fifties (our feet show it, hehe)
> 
> Here's a picture of my 89 year old (this year) aunt. Look at her flipping hair, it's gorgy. She too is my in-spa-ration? As you can see, she doesn't give up.
> 
> 
> Iris totally rocks I adore her and look how well she makes those elephant flares shine (high waist and all)?



You both look fabulous!

OMG! 51 has been the year of aging feet for me too!

Your Aunt is an inspiration! Wow!

I have been madly reworking my wardrobe this year and recently bought a pair of palazzo pants. All I could think was, I have elephant pants again!

I am doing highlights instead of all over color while my moondust silver grows in...


----------



## sis121598

I am watching clips of the documentaries Advanced Style and Fabulous Fashionista and I'm nodding and cheering and practically jumping up and down at these fabulous creatures!!!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I am watching clips of the documentaries Advanced Style and Fabulous Fashionista and I'm nodding and cheering and practically jumping up and down at these fabulous creatures!!!



Is that the one with the aging models? I saw that episode at my sister's and I couldn't believe the plunging necklines some of these 70-80 year olds were wearing with the most spectacular bib necklaces eva...


----------



## divnanata

The aging models special is called, "About Face: Supermodels Then and Now" and it came out in 2012. I can't stop watching it - so inspirational and shocking how even they experienced age discrimination. They fess up about work done and laugh about the foibles of aging - kinda like we do here!

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1416145664/tt2085741?ref_=tt_ov_i


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> The aging models special is called, "About Face: Supermodels Then and Now" and it came out in 2012. I can't stop watching it - so inspirational and shocking how even they experienced age discrimination. They fess up about work done and laugh about the foibles of aging - kinda like we do here!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1416145664/tt2085741?ref_=tt_ov_i



That's IT!!!! TY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

susieserb said:


> I stole that "b*+c?'s look (Iris Apfel) she was dripping in turquoise jewelry and so I buy, I buy...now broke lol.  I even started a thread in the jewelry box displaying my wares and a picture of her wearing hers.  (Native American Jewelry).
> 
> Iris totally rocks I adore her and look how well she makes those elephant flares shine (high waist and all)?



YAAS! Iris is so boss with her style... and she wears everything so well....


----------



## susieserb

NY_Mami said:


> YAAS! Iris is so boss with her style... and she wears everything so well....


In awe of your avatar and wearing 5 inch Lubbies.  Work it!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

susieserb said:


> In awe of your avatar and wearing 5 inch Lubbies.  Work it!!!



Thanks! I'm in my 20's... Hopefully it will be the same when I'm of a particular age... *Optimistic*


----------



## susieserb

NY_Mami said:


> Thanks! I'm in my 20's... Hopefully it will be the same when I'm of a particular age... *Optimistic*



Well I have 4 inchers  but I cheat with 1 inch platforms (also Lubbies)~aren't they da bomb?  So me thinks you will do just fine


----------



## NY_Mami

susieserb said:


> well i have 4 inchers  but i cheat with 1 inch platforms (also lubbies)~aren't they da bomb?  So me thinks you will do just fine



yay!!!!....


----------



## divnanata

okay girls -time for some Mothers' Day photos. I try to avoid posting pics of younger gals here because they get enough air time as it is but it is unavoidable when you have to show the child with the mother.

Oh - and I've been thinking about the color thing and the fading and greying of skin tone. Has it changed what I wear? I have to say no for me. My general aura tends more towards warm tones i/o whites and cool colors and that's always been true. 

Do you know I have been using the same skin regimen for ...gotta count...48 years. Bar soap, water, Clearasil face wipes and Clearasil. It is the cheap girl's substitute for Retin A. Because the salicylic acid is irritating the skin, I am still producing oil so I have greasy skin and no wrinkles! I'll betcha I'm the only gal you know doing this at age sixty.

Anyway - let's get started! I don't think anybody here needs any introductions.


----------



## divnanata

I'm also impressed with all the feather and fur boas and chubbies I see. Who knew?


----------



## divnanata

I have some more....

and I snuck in a pic of my baby girl granddaughter . See if you can find her!


----------



## sis121598

Your grandchild is so sweet! Best photo of the lot!!!

I feel like I need to retrain my eye to go to the older ladies and check out what they're wearing. The media has drilled us well to focus on youth as the objective. 
The moms in those photos are like fine wine...

I love a simple skin care routine. I am kicking myself for all the years of sun worship. My skin isn't bad, but I had quite a few bad burns in the past that I'm sure will haunt me in the future.

I was googling Iris and did you know she has a line at HSN? I find that amazing. http://www.hsn.com/shop/rara-avis-by-iris-apfel-jewelry/j-8564

NY_Mami I'll quote Advanced Style:"Young women you're going to be an old woman some day. Don't worry about it, dont sweat it! Don't worry about getting older. Every era builds character." And I'll add, don't stop dressing yourself. I regret the years I let my style go by the wayside for a variety of reasons. 

I love this clip from the documentary. I'm reiminded of when I decked myself out for my 50th birthday. Tiaras, sashes, the whole nine yards. I was celebrating life and I felt spectacular! I had such incredible responses from people, very much what Tziporah describes. And it is healing. Every one of us has bad things in their lives that can steal our joy. We have all been brainwashed as women that to get old is dreadful. I don't feel old in my mind. I feel more comfortable in my skin. I know myself. Dressing yourself, caring for yourself is not a shallow or superficial thing. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYAGXsUrU3s


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Your grandchild is so sweet! Best photo of the lot!!!
> 
> I feel like I need to retrain my eye to go to the older ladies and check out what they're wearing. The media has drilled us well to focus on youth as the objective.
> The moms in those photos are like fine wine...
> 
> I love a simple skin care routine. I am kicking myself for all the years of sun worship. My skin isn't bad, but I had quite a few bad burns in the past that I'm sure will haunt me in the future.
> 
> I was googling Iris and did you know she has a line at HSN? I find that amazing. http://www.hsn.com/shop/rara-avis-by-iris-apfel-jewelry/j-8564
> 
> NY_Mami I'll quote Advanced Style:"Young women you're going to be an old woman some day. Don't worry about it, dont sweat it! Don't worry about getting older. Every era builds character." And I'll add, don't stop dressing yourself. I regret the years I let my style go by the wayside for a variety of reasons.
> 
> I love this clip from the documentary. I'm reiminded of when I decked myself out for my 50th birthday. Tiaras, sashes, the whole nine yards. I was celebrating life and I felt spectacular! I had such incredible responses from people, very much what Tziporah describes. And it is healing. Every one of us has bad things in their lives that can steal our joy. We have all been brainwashed as women that to get old is dreadful. I don't feel old in my mind. I feel more comfortable in my skin. I know myself. Dressing yourself, caring for yourself is not a shallow or superficial thing.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYAGXsUrU3s


I agree with everything that was purged by these two lovely ladies' mouths. Would I aspire their look, hell no (team Iris, here). But in SENTIMENT? hell, YES.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I have some more....
> 
> and I snuck in a pic of my baby girl granddaughter . See if you can find her!


It's like, I  never want this mother daughter post to end...wow, some surprised me?  Very difficult, but I think I found the stunning grand baby :blossom:


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I agree with everything that was purged by these two lovely ladies' mouths. Would I aspire their look, hell no (team Iris, here). But in SENTIMENT? hell, YES.



Exactly!


----------



## divnanata

Good morning sweeties! I rounded up a few more mother and child snaps. You are right sis121598 - we need to train our eyes to focus on the beauty of the moms. No more being pushed in the background!


----------



## susieserb

Adoring the model's _look_ and quite frankly feeling encouraged that perhaps, in my golden years, I can pull her outfit off (hopefully). But dang, not that god awful hair, sorry not a fan.  This woman's locks (IMESHO) ruins the total effect, making her look well... "witchy".  But what would the alternatives be (a head wrap with a cool scarf? I dunno)...

In my youth (a tad Cher looking) I was accuse of leaning towards that direction (ugh)..so I'm a little sensitive shall we say.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Good morning sweeties! I rounded up a few more mother and child snaps. You are right sis121598 - we need to train our eyes to focus on the beauty of the moms. No more being pushed in the background!



Susan Sarandon, whoa...LOVE!

Besides her the only visual my eyes were trained on is that DROP DEAD, EB, drippy chain, CHANEL BAG! Always a timeless beauty


----------



## Fifitrix

I love this thread. It's so inspirational. I am 43 but the years go so fast I may be posting pictures here soon. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Susan Sarandon, whoa...LOVE!
> 
> Besides her the only visual my eyes were trained on is that DROP DEAD, EB, drippy chain, CHANEL BAG! Always a timeless beauty



Suze - the gal holding carrying that bag is current "It" girl and model Dree Hemingway and that's her mom in the middle - Mariel - and her sister Langley on the other end. The Chanel chain fringe bag is TDF fer sure and I think I will put it on my "list".

Remember Dree's aunt Margaux? Her suicide by drug overdose at the age of 41 was so tragic but I can recall her glory days so clearly. At one point she was on top of the world partying up a storm - a primo 70's "It"girl. Sigh.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Suze - the gal holding carrying that bag is current "It" girl and model Dree Hemingway and that's her mom in the middle - Mariel - and her sister Langley on the other end. The Chanel chain fringe bag is TDF fer sure and I think I will put it on my "list".
> 
> Remember Dree's aunt Margaux? Her suicide by drug overdose at the age of 41 was so tragic but I can recall her glory days so clearly. At one point she was on top of the world partying up a storm - a primo 70's "It"girl. Sigh.



WT"ef"???? That's MARIEL HEMINGWAY.  That family clutch I didn't recognize so thank you for the heads up.  Mariel is younger then me (she says smugly).:shame:  Too much sun, but she's still a looker.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> WT"ef"???? That's MARIEL HEMINGWAY.  That family clutch I didn't recognize so thank you for the heads up.  Mariel is younger then me (she says smugly).:shame:  Too much sun, but she's still a looker.



She IS a looker and at 52 her career has recently had a resurgence. Mariel and her boyfriend of many years wouldn't mind being parents at this age ?!! 

Sadly I am not that impressed with her 'style' per se. She is one of those natural, healthy gals that are comfy cozy in their sweats and they don't wear make-up unless they absolutely have to. I am not necessarily dissing this sort of thing but what with all the sloppiness out there in the world everything seems so dull and drab. Kim Basinger dresses down as well and while I know that these two could look good in burlap sacks and feed buckets on their heads (a la Lucy & Ethel) they don't have to wear them every day!

Here is Kim with her daughter with Alec Baldwin - the notorious Ireland. The last two shots are of Mariel as she looks now. Later I'll feature pretty images of Kim but you see my point?


----------



## Epona

nm


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Suze - the gal holding carrying that bag is current "It" girl and model Dree Hemingway and that's her mom in the middle - Mariel - and her sister Langley on the other end. The Chanel chain fringe bag is TDF fer sure and I think I will put it on my "list".
> 
> Remember Dree's aunt Margaux? Her suicide by drug overdose at the age of 41 was so tragic but I can recall her glory days so clearly. At one point she was on top of the world partying up a storm - a primo 70's "It"girl. Sigh.



Pre *Brook Shield's* hairy eyebrows by what, 10 years? Margaux was the first and original 

Sooooo *Brunettetiger *sees Brook in NY walking down the street, except she didn't know it was the former child model since Ms Shield (who has also taken a page out of Kim Bassinger's book of down dressing) ala sweats and no makeup etc..goes unrecognizable.

Brunette never gave her the time of day,only her huge LV messenger.  It wasn't until a co-worker said, OMYGOSH that's *Brook Shields* did BT look up and realize, too funny.


----------



## susieserb

Fifitrix said:


> I love this thread. It's so inspirational. I am 43 but the years go so fast I may be posting pictures here soon. Please keep up the good work.



Remember women of a certain age is VERY AMBIGUOUS


----------



## divnanata

To cap off Mothers Day I have a pic of me with my daughter. She is very stylish herself! This is a few years back where I actually agreed to let my hairdresser add dark highlights to my hair 'just to try something new'. Very dumb idea and this isn't the worst of it.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Just stumbled upon this thread....love it!

I don't if I qualify at 46, 47 in a few months, but I have been revamping my wardrobe and finding it more difficult than I thought, so I am looking forward to continued inspiration 

I also know I may be past the age for my long hair...but am not ready to give it up yet!

ETA: And, YES!!! I want to know why everything I seem to like is sleeveless!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata Your daughter is very stylish indeed! Very fresh faced and I love her shiny hair. That cut looks well on you. I think we need to take those little risks, why not? I can't be afraid to make mistakes that are simple fixes.

As a teen I can remember being so crazy for Margaux & Mariel, but particularly Margaux. Talk about an IT girl. Tragic family history.

I have been guilty of the too casual look in the past. And looking at photos, it is sloppy. I lead a very casual life, but why drift aimlessly with the mediocre? There are so many beautiful articles of clothing to adorn yourself with. I'm learning I can be extremely comfortable and put together at the same time. Feeling good in your own skin is the foundation.

Susieseb I think the woman in your photo needs a better cut for her hair. Not necessarily short, just better. 

twinkle.tink if your hair looks good, why cut it? Like the photo Suze posted, that woman's hair didn't look it's best, ie. healthy. I am not opposed to older women with long hair, the cut should be complementary, the hair healthy enough to look good long. The trouble is, for some, hair becomes more fragile. Then again, there are those who, for better or worse, never change their hairstyle... 

I bought the Theory dress!!! I actually have a leopard print scarf I bought last year at Zara's on 5th Ave on a NYC trip. It looks very much like the LV Stephen Sprouse stole. And another I picked up in a boutique in Denver that is a black floral. I love me some scarves!  I've been researching seamstresses in my area and found one who is highly recommended. I know it will need to be altered.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

twinkle.tink said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread....love it!
> 
> I don't if I qualify at 46, 47 in a few months, but I have been revamping my wardrobe and finding it more difficult than I thought, so I am looking forward to continued inspiration
> 
> I also know I may be past the age for my long hair...but am not ready to give it up yet!
> 
> ETA: And, YES!!! I want to know why everything I seem to like is sleeveless!



I am 60 years old & growing my hair! I  wear it up in messy buns,or put the curling tongs on it.It is layered with shorter feathery layers round my face to add softness,but half way down my back......& I love it.Gorgeous fish tail plat worn at the side looks really good too.

Why should we cut off our crowning glory? If we really look after it,keep it trimmed & conditioned it is part of any woman's beauty.


----------



## Suzie

Queen of Sparkl said:


> I am 60 years old & growing my hair! I  wear it up in messy buns,or put the curling tongs on it.It is layered with shorter feathery layers round my face to add softness,but half way down my back......& I love it.Gorgeous fish tail plat worn at the side looks really good too.
> 
> Why should we cut off our crowning glory? If we really look after it,keep it trimmed & conditioned it is part of any woman's beauty.



I will be 52 next week and I have long hair also, not as long as yours but past my shoulders and I feel that my hair is one of my best assets so I agree don't cut your gorgeous manes.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Nothing is more lovely than long,well groomed,shiny hair with a spritz of your favourite perfume in it


----------



## Suzie

Queen of Sparkl said:


> Nothing is more lovely than long,well groomed,shiny hair with a spritz of your favourite perfume in it



I have never done that before, what a great idea.


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread....love it!
> 
> I don't if I qualify at 46, 47 in a few months, but I have been revamping my wardrobe and finding it more difficult than I thought, so I am looking forward to continued inspiration
> 
> I also know I may be past the age for my long hair...but am not ready to give it up yet!
> 
> ETA: And, YES!!! I want to know why everything I seem to like is sleeveless!



Gee the hair thing is tricky, I like what *Queen of Sparkl *had to say *BTW adorable handle*  Health and appearance are pretty key.  Look at some of the model's locks posted here, they have years on me but I choke on their stray, strands.

My friend has fabulous hair but she does need to update it.  Like all of us, an individual can get caught up in a time warp on "something"...makeup, hairstyle, style of clothes, jewelry? Change is hard but change is GOOD.


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread....love it!
> 
> I don't if I qualify at 46, 47 in a few months, but I have been revamping my wardrobe and finding it more difficult than I thought, so I am looking forward to continued inspiration
> 
> I also know I may be past the age for my long hair...but am not ready to give it up yet!
> 
> ETA: And, YES!!! I want to know why everything I seem to like is sleeveless!




Because of this thread, I'm staring at sleeveless attire on women (ALL WOMEN); in church, at the nursery, in the grocery store?  It use to be purses, now it's arm holes?

Hello and WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Because of this thread, I'm staring at sleeveless attire on women (ALL WOMEN); in church, at the nursery, in the grocery store?  It use to be purses, now it's arm holes?
> 
> Hello and WELCOME!!!!!



Me too! We went to a baseball game yesterday and they were everywhere!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> divnanata Your daughter is very stylish indeed! Very fresh faced and I love her shiny hair. That cut looks well on you. I think we need to take those little risks, why not? I can't be afraid to make mistakes that are simple fixes.
> 
> As a teen I can remember being so crazy for Margaux & Mariel, but particularly Margaux. Talk about an IT girl. Tragic family history.
> 
> I have been guilty of the too casual look in the past. And looking at photos, it is sloppy. I lead a very casual life, but why drift aimlessly with the mediocre? There are so many beautiful articles of clothing to adorn yourself with. I'm learning I can be extremely comfortable and put together at the same time. Feeling good in your own skin is the foundation.
> 
> Susieseb I think the woman in your photo needs a better cut for her hair. Not necessarily short, just better.
> 
> twinkle.tink if your hair looks good, why cut it? Like the photo Suze posted, that woman's hair didn't look it's best, ie. healthy. I am not opposed to older women with long hair, the cut should be complementary, the hair healthy enough to look good long. The trouble is, for some, hair becomes more fragile. Then again, there are those who, for better or worse, never change their hairstyle...
> 
> I bought the Theory dress!!! I actually have a leopard print scarf I bought last year at Zara's on 5th Ave on a NYC trip. It looks very much like the LV Stephen Sprouse stole. And another I picked up in a boutique in Denver that is a black floral. I love me some scarves!  I've been researching seamstresses in my area and found one who is highly recommended. I know it will need to be altered.



Please post pics of the finished product.  That theory dress is very pretty!


----------



## divnanata

I have been trying to formulate my thoughts on the long hair issue. There is no question that many women of a certain age CAN pull it off. Usually the length shouldn't go like the middle of your shoulder blades. But this is a rule that is breakable if the final impression is a dazzling one. How to tell???

One rule of thumb involves this image game that I play in my mind. Have you ever experienced seeing a fascinating looking woman first from the rear view. Short skirt, long wavy hair, toned legs, etc.....and then she turns around and WHOAoooo! She has a "crone" face. Mutton dressed as lamb to the nth degree. The disparity is shocking and not really in a good way. That face and that outfit and body don't go together. Perhaps the negative response has something to do with the woman in question trying to hard to appear sexy and young. She is playing a losing game of sexual allure designed to attract a mate and she is quite obviously beyond the point of having a child. If you are really of child bearing age then it is acceptable to 'advertise' the goods ( I guess?) but it is uncomfortable looking at a woman past her biological baby making prime refusing to realize it by dressing like a tart.

But sometimes I start questioning even this guideline? Is sexiness ageless????


----------



## divnanata

Time to see some pics illustrating the dilemma of judging someone's "mutton-ness".

I'd love you all to weigh in on which of these gals is a mutton and which one is a vamp. Tramp or vamp perhaps?

In my book some of these vixens get a pass. Aging Rock Star girls should be exempt because their male counterparts still can pull off edgy. You need to be interesting on stage. Still Madonna makes me a little queasy???

Lisa Vanderpump gets a pass on whatever she does. I actually saw her in person and was mesmerized by how absolutely beautiful she was. Just drop dead gorgeous.

Nene Leakes has a lot of sass and pizzazz and I like her over-the-top style. The same pretty much holds true for Wendy Williams. You can tell she has such joy about dressing herself. Come to think of it I saw her in person as well when I attended a taping of her show in NYC several years ago. These are true divas with a capital "D"!

Helen Mirren is always an inspiration and while she can still rock a bikini??? I'm interested to hear what you say about wearing bikinis when you are 69...

And - yes - that is Sophia Loren.


----------



## Gerry

Wow, don't know quite what to say. Janice Dickinson needs to cover up those legs,though. That's a dilemma these days. I love dresses and bare-legged is the style. I use self tanners but am sort of self  conscious of the legs especially if the skirt is at all above the knee.


Sohia's dress is definitely not tasteful. I must admit that Donatella looks better than one would expect in that last pic but the look doesn't really do her any favors. Courtney Love looks like......well, Courtney Love. Not really attractive either. Who is that in the pic above her?


Wendy Williams needs to exchange her implants for a couple of sizes smaller in my humble opinion. I feel like  "Meow-meow" but I like to see more glamour and less overt sex appeal. Always have been like that. I am so disappointed that Beyoncé,even, is turning into a complete hussy!!!


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> Wow, don't know quite what to say. Janice Dickinson needs to cover up those legs,though. That's a dilemma these days. I love dresses and bare-legged is the style. I use self tanners but am sort of self  conscious of the legs especially if the skirt is at all above the knee.
> 
> 
> Sohia's dress is definitely not tasteful. I must admit that Donatella looks better than one would expect in that last pic but the look doesn't really do her any favors. Courtney Love looks like......well, Courtney Love. Not really attractive either. Who is that in the pic above her?
> 
> 
> Wendy Williams needs to exchange her implants for a couple of sizes smaller in my humble opinion. I feel like  "Meow-meow" but I like to see more glamour and less overt sex appeal. Always have been like that. I am so disappointed that Beyoncé,even, is turning into a complete hussy!!!


Team Gerry^^.  Geez I'm such a prude, even when I had it good I didn't flaunt it, like I'm gonna show the wilting goods NOW?

Helen Miram DAMN she is the ONLY person who gets a pass (well Lisa Vanderpump too *that's the picture you're questioning Gerry*).  

Helen my dear WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My rule of thumb is ONE sexy thing, tops 1.5.. hehe.  So you can show some leg BUT you better not but them in high heels, or rather low neck line but that's it? (not as low as these hussies, except for Lisa and Helen..)...


----------



## divnanata

Gerry said:


> Wow, don't know quite what to say. Janice Dickinson needs to cover up those legs,though. That's a dilemma these days. I love dresses and bare-legged is the style. I use self tanners but am sort of self  conscious of the legs especially if the skirt is at all above the knee.
> 
> 
> Sohia's dress is definitely not tasteful. I must admit that Donatella looks better than one would expect in that last pic but the look doesn't really do her any favors. Courtney Love looks like......well, Courtney Love. Not really attractive either. Who is that in the pic above her?
> 
> 
> Wendy Williams needs to exchange her implants for a couple of sizes smaller in my humble opinion. I feel like  "Meow-meow" but I like to see more glamour and less overt sex appeal. Always have been like that. I am so disappointed that Beyoncé,even, is turning into a complete hussy!!!



Gerry - I totally get what you mean. The woman above Courtney Love is Lisa Vanderpump of "The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" fame. I have tried to steer clear of Bravo housewives because they have taken over our culture and we need fresh perspectives. Plus they tend to go overt on the sex appeal scale whether they should or not and like you I prefer my style icons to be more sophisticated.

And when I researched mutton dressing like lamb the results included far younger women than I would have imagined. Apparently there is this narrow window of time in a woman's life when she is allowed to work her stuff. Anyone outside of that framework that wants to put her girls and her bum on prominent display is vilified - maybe rightfully so  LOL! Beyonce has to keep up with Miley Cyrus. Why did her sister Solange attack Jay Z in the elevator? This is all over the news today??? Oh wait. Who cares? Young people......


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

I think that women over the age of 50 look like mutton in short skirts no matter how good their legs are. I prefere to look elegant & sophisticated at my age.I don't mind showing a little cleavage,but not full on showing all of it! We can't compare ourselves to the celebs as they live in a whole different world to the rest of us


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Why did her sister Solange attack Jay Z in the elevator? This is all over the news today??? Oh wait. Who cares? Young people......


 Isn't it great NOT to care about such nonsense?

I don't know what some of these women are thinking...Is it because they wore it back in the day, they want to prove they still can? (but really, they can't)

No mini skirts/shorts for me. Yesterday was muggy here so I pulled out a flowy, navy semi hi-low midi skirt. I read you have to be careful where the hem lands, never at the widest part of your calf. Mine hit just below the knee. I wore it with a 3/4 length Breton Stripe top and recent purchase- Sam Edelman black leather gladiator sandals. Not the high ones! I was very comfortable, covered, but cool. I felt like the sandals kept it a little more modern, I don't want to dress like a matron.


----------



## Suzie

divnanata said:


> Time to see some pics illustrating the dilemma of judging someone's "mutton-ness".
> 
> I'd love you all to weigh in on which of these gals is a mutton and which one is a vamp. Tramp or vamp perhaps?
> 
> In my book some of these vixens get a pass. Aging Rock Star girls should be exempt because their male counterparts still can pull off edgy. You need to be interesting on stage. Still Madonna makes me a little queasy???
> 
> Lisa Vanderpump gets a pass on whatever she does. I actually saw her in person and was mesmerized by how absolutely beautiful she was. Just drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> Nene Leakes has a lot of sass and pizzazz and I like her over-the-top style. The same pretty much holds true for Wendy Williams. You can tell she has such joy about dressing herself. Come to think of it I saw her in person as well when I attended a taping of her show in NYC several years ago. These are true divas with a capital "D"!
> 
> Helen Mirren is always an inspiration and while she can still rock a bikini??? I'm interested to hear what you say about wearing bikinis when you are 69...
> 
> And - yes - that is Sophia Loren.



The only one here that I think looks amazing is Helen Mirren and maybe Lisa. Sophia Loren and Donatella look like monsters and the rest are trying too hard,  don't care for Nene so I won't comment on her.


----------



## susieserb

Barbara is, Zivela


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Isn't it great NOT to care about such nonsense?
> 
> I don't know what some of these women are thinking...Is it because they wore it back in the day, they want to prove they still can? (but really, they can't)
> 
> No mini skirts/shorts for me. Yesterday was muggy here so I pulled out a flowy, navy semi hi-low midi skirt. I read you have to be careful where the hem lands, never at the widest part of your calf. Mine hit just below the knee. I wore it with a 3/4 length Breton Stripe top and recent purchase- Sam Edelman black leather gladiator sandals. Not the high ones! I was very comfortable, covered, but cool. I felt like the sandals kept it a little more modern, I don't want to dress like a matron.


Love Sam Edelman's style, gee I wish I could find a pair of his shoes that actually work for my feet (too narrow?)...I dunno there's something about them.  Feet and shoes...another dilemma.

I gave away my last pair of shorts two years ago; I live in skirts, all kinds. Last weekend I was fighting with my rose bush (who won BTW) and while doing so, yep I was wearing a skirt?  Favorite makers...Lilla P; NYDJ; Tees by Tina..


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Isn't it great NOT to care about such nonsense?
> 
> *I don't know what some of these women are thinking...Is it because they wore it back in the day, they want to prove they still can? (but really, they can't)
> *
> No mini skirts/shorts for me. Yesterday was muggy here so I pulled out a flowy, navy semi hi-low midi skirt. I read you have to be careful where the hem lands, never at the widest part of your calf. Mine hit just below the knee. I wore it with a 3/4 length Breton Stripe top and recent purchase- Sam Edelman black leather gladiator sandals. Not the high ones! I was very comfortable, covered, but cool. I felt like the sandals kept it a little more modern, I don't want to dress like a matron.



To some degree that's a hard pill to swallow for all of us.  The mirror is our friend, not our enemy, that's what I keep telling myself, sigh...


----------



## divnanata

I probably shouldn't have posted these anti-inspirational photos. While I definitely want to learn from their mistakes I do see that they go to extremes to keep in the public eye. Any publicity is good publicity. Janice Dickinson is crazy delusional and so is Donatella.

And I have concluded in my mind that Helen Mirren CAN wear that bikini. When you are on a beach you wear swimsuits and they are revealing anyway. Who is she offending with her stomach showing?

Now what about real everyday style. Is there any glamour at all in "Normcore"? Beautiful women look beautiful pretty much no matter what but ordinary little old me likes injecting glam into everyday outings even if I'm just going to the cleaners and Wal-Mart. Have you heard of "Normcore"? - a fashion movement for hipsters mostly in Brooklyn which embraces bland suburban attire like mom jeans and chunky comfort shoes? Some are questioning whether or not Normcore is a joke foisted on the public by the press but alarmingly it has started to take hold. Just by everyone talking about it, Normcore is becoming a real phenomenon!! I really haven't been saving pictures of dressed down glamour girls because that's not how I want to look. Maybe I can find more than these? The final picture is of Meg Ryan.

And - *Sis121598* - I am getting a really cool mental image of your outfit from yesterday. A few weeks ago I bought these really high gladiator sandals from Stuart Weitzman but I sent them back. They fit but I couldn't satisfactorily answer the question, "Can a woman of a certain age wear knee hi gladiators?' Low ones - no problem.


----------



## susieserb

Yeow???? me thinks you can call dumpy any chi-chi name you want but it's still, well...dumpy? Cute fashionable dumpy (and I'm sure very expensive) but still?

Actually Meg's look I would do in a heart beat, it's Kim's pants and only her pants.  I can't look at anything else but their unattractive sagginess. Now a young gal wearing these pants with a racerback tee, yea..I'm all for that with Chandelier earrings (gotta have somethin blingy)


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

I think there is a fine line between dressing too young for our age & looking matronly.I see so many ladies who seem to give up on their femininity & resort to dressing purely for comfort rather than putting some thought into their outfits eg. flat old grandma shoes (I'm a grandma!) elastic waisted shapeless skirts & pants & a dowdy cardigan.
We can still be comfortable & stylish,it just takes a little thought & some inspiration 
Oh,& add in some of my favourite things........accessories


----------



## sis121598

http://www.zappos.com/sam-edelman-gilda-black-leather?ef_id=U3I8GwAABC2GLYNO:20140513153659:s

Here are the sandals...oh look they're on sale... I think the high, or tall ones look too costumey. These were really soft leather, very comfortable.

The Normcore movement is news to me. I like what Meg is wearing too.

Yes, accessories can elevate a simple pair of jeans and a t-shirt to fabulous! I have recently changed out some of them. I got rid of most of my earrings. Suddenly I can't stand to wear them all day. I kept three favorite pairs to wear on occasion. My fingers are short and I have given up on rings except my wedding rings. I love them, I just accept that I don't like the way they look on me. I'm a necklace and bracelet/watches gal. Being confident in your style is born from knowing what works for you.

And yes, it's hard sometimes when you feel young in your heart & soul and you wonder who the heck that is staring back at you in the mirror!


----------



## sis121598

http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/02/normcore-fashion-trend.html


----------



## kcf68

I love how Halle Berry dresses!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/02/normcore-fashion-trend.html



Hum the tourist look embodies Normcore? Isn't there an expression called ugly American?  And I'm not talking about the way we act....

This fashion is alive and well with out the new labeling and hype, gosh now people have a reason to justify unimaginative sloppiness without admitting that they've given up.   

I'd rather be labeled a minimalist.


----------



## Julide

sis121598 said:


> http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/02/normcore-fashion-trend.html



Thank you for the article. I find it funny that instead of finding your own style, all these "people" are still following fashion rules or the absence of them. How sad!


----------



## Julide

susieserb said:


> Hum the tourist look embodies Normcore? Isn't there an expression called ugly American?  And I'm not talking about the way we act....
> 
> This fashion is alive and well with out the new labeling and hype, gosh* now people have a reason to justify unimaginative sloppiness without admitting that they've given up.*
> 
> *I'd rather be labeled a minimalist.*



ITA!!! I would rather be labeled than be nondescript!

BTW I like your thread!


----------



## susieserb

kcf68 said:


> I love how Halle Berry dresses!


She can wear a brown paper bag and hit it out of the park!


----------



## susieserb

Julide said:


> ITA!!! I would rather be labeled than be nondescript!
> 
> BTW I like your thread!



This is where tPF needs a like bottom.  The actual thread start is from Divnanata and I'll have to admit she's my fabulously, intelligent older sister and she's always has been my ultimate in-spa-ration!


----------



## susieserb

Normcore is spreading like a norwalk virus 

Every man I know detests this look, well maybe NOT George Clooney?


----------



## pinki682

I love her sweater though!


----------



## Julide

susieserb said:


> This is where tPF needs a like bottom.  The actual thread start is from Divnanata and I'll have to admit she's my fabulously, intelligent older sister and she's always has been my ultimate in-spa-ration!



I'm sorry but what is a bottom?


----------



## Julide

susieserb said:


> Normcore is spreading like a norwalk virus
> 
> Every man I know detests this look, well maybe NOT George Clooney?



Really? She is considered of a certain age? Wow.


----------



## susieserb

Julide said:


> I'm sorry but what is a bottom?



Oooops I meant BUTTON  hehe.


----------



## susieserb

pinki682 said:


> I love her sweater though!



I do too, the pants not so much.  Plus she looks more striking then Kim Basinger.  I also think that purse is kind of cool.


----------



## susieserb

Julide said:


> Really? She is considered of a certain age? Wow.



No of course not, I was just showing how the look is spreading as a "style on the street".


----------



## shoes319

susieserb said:


> Barbara is, Zivela


Love this picture....and they live near me too!


----------



## Julide

susieserb said:


> Oooops I meant BUTTON  hehe.



Ok. I'm sorry I still don't get it, a button for what?



susieserb said:


> No of course not, I was just showing how the look is spreading as a "style on the street".



Ahh, of course the normcore! I get it!


----------



## susieserb

Julide said:


> Ok. I'm sorry I still don't get it, a button for what?
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked you prior comment, on Face Book you have a LIKE BUTTON (or perhaps I should have said TAB), so I was lamenting that tPF should have the same.:kiss:


----------



## Julide

susieserb said:


> Julide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm sorry I still don't get it, a button for what?
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked you prior comment, on Face Book you have a LIKE BUTTON (or perhaps I should have said TAB), so I was lamenting that tPF should have the same.:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cows!! As you can now tell:shame:I am not a facebook user. I am super sorry, now I completely understand you!! Sheesh, my tech abilities are certainly "of a certain age"!
Click to expand...


----------



## susieserb

Julide said:


> susieserb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cows!! As you can now tell:shame:I am not a facebook user. I am super sorry, now I completely understand you!! Sheesh, my tech abilities are certainly "of a certain age"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey trust me I TOTALLY GET IT!!!! again where is that LIKE BUTTON!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Julide

susieserb said:


> Julide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey trust me I TOTALLY GET IT!!!! again where is that LIKE BUTTON!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## divnanata

kcf68 said:


> I love how Halle Berry dresses!



Halle is 47 so she qualifies as a "WOACA" even though she is popping out a kid soon if she hasn't already. I think no one would deny that she is one of the most beautiful women ever!


----------



## divnanata

I feel like talking about these hall of fame rock chicks. Anita Pallenberg and Marianne Faithfull were hands down the coolest girls in the world in the Sixties.  These gals created the whole boho chic scene  moving the "In"crowd from swinging' mod to hippie insouciance and their men - only the Rolling Stones - kept them in the eye of the media. They partied so hard that they pretty much ruined their looks. (Stay away from drugs, girls...) but the best part is THEY DON"T CARE!!! Both at seventy or so still dress with a sassy, irreverent style that is original to the core. Kate Moss is so enamored of Anita that she joins herself to her idol's hip whenever possible and copies all her iconic looks.


----------



## divnanata

more WOACA rock chicks...


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> The actual thread start is from Divnanata and I'll have to admit she's my fabulously, intelligent older sister and she's always has been my ultimate in-spa-ration!



Both of you are fabulous creatures!

I love, love, love Halle Berry! And she can rock a pair of Sam Edelman gladiator sandals too!

The Nomcore thing cracks me up. They're sheep flocking to the next trendy thing...

Those rock chicks are paying the piper, but they're doing it in style...except the photo pushing the shopping cart. Bag lady is not a good look, or maybe it's the next Nomcore...


----------



## Gerry

The aging rock chicks remind me of Absolutely Fabulous (the British tv show). I have to admit that they are truly mutton dressed as lamb no matter how cute they ever may have been. 


On that note, haven't you always thought the Olsen twins looked like lamb dressed as mutton?? I have.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Halle is 47 so she qualifies as a "WOACA" even though she is popping out a kid soon if she hasn't already. I think no one would deny that she is one of the most beautiful women ever!


Laughing WOACA reminds me of Andy Cohen's dog WACHA.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Both of you are fabulous creatures!
> 
> I love, love, love Halle Berry! And she can rock a pair of Sam Edelman gladiator sandals too!
> 
> The Nomcore thing cracks me up. They're sheep flocking to the next trendy thing...
> 
> Those rock chicks are paying the piper, but they're doing it in style...except the photo pushing the shopping cart. Bag lady is not a good look, or maybe it's the next Nomcore...


What about the haggard chic with the leopard coat and that GINORMOUS diamond ring (ugh, drool)...Just don't look at the face or hair


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> The aging rock chicks remind me of Absolutely Fabulous (the British tv show). I have to admit that they are truly mutton *dressed as lamb no matter how cute they ever may have been. *
> 
> On that note, haven't you always thought the Olsen twins looked like lamb dressed as mutton?? I have.





GADS YES!!!!!!!
Little tiny girls playing dress up.  That's how I always thought of them? Purses too big, coats too big, heels too big, sun glasses...TOO BIG.  When they get away from their "original normcore"  look and glam up, then I think yea, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> The aging rock chicks remind me of Absolutely Fabulous (the British tv show). I have to admit that they are truly mutton dressed as lamb no matter how cute they ever may have been.
> 
> 
> On that note, haven't you always thought the Olsen twins looked like lamb dressed as mutton?? I have.



How can I see this show?  Only to demonstrate what not to do...


----------



## kcf68

divnanata said:


> Halle is 47 so she qualifies as a "WOACA" even though she is popping out a kid soon if she hasn't already. I think no one would deny that she is one of the most beautiful women ever!


She wears a lot of Helmut Lang in her casual wear!   47 and fine!  Most of her casual clothes are age appropriate.


----------



## divnanata

Gerry said:


> The aging rock chicks remind me of Absolutely Fabulous (the British tv show). I have to admit that they are truly mutton dressed as lamb no matter how cute they ever may have been.
> 
> 
> On that note, haven't you always thought the Olsen twins looked like lamb dressed as mutton?? I have.



I wish I could see this (maybe on YouTube - I'll check?) Anita and Marianne appeared in an episode of AbFab in 2001 with Faithfull playing "God" and Pallenberg the "Devil" in a dream sequence by Edina.

And ITA about the Olsen twins. They are my daughter's age and she has thought they were the bee's knees since "Full House" days. But I give them props for making a fortune selling their stuff at Wal-Mart.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> What about the haggard chic with the leopard coat and that GINORMOUS diamond ring (ugh, drool)...Just don't look at the face or hair



I wish I could figure out how to caption each photo. Those are pictures of the same woman. Anita Pallenberg is sort of eccentric and can look like a bag lady. Her ex Keith Richards with whom she had three children (one died of SIDS) still is part of her life and many consider her to be an official Rolling Stone. I'm not keen on bag lady style at all but she was just putting out the garbage. I shudder to think what I would look like in a photo where I am taking out the garbage. My fraying smelly bathrobe is not chic in the least! and she looks a lot better than me doing it!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I wish I could figure out how to caption each photo. Those are pictures of the same woman. Anita Pallenberg is sort of eccentric and can look like a bag lady. Her ex Keith Richards with whom she had three children (one died of SIDS) still is part of her life and many consider her to be an official Rolling Stone. I'm not keen on bag lady style at all but she was just putting out the garbage. I shudder to think what I would look like in a photo where I am taking out the garbage. *My fraying smelly bathrobe is not chic in the least! and she looks a lot better than me doing it*!



Let's just say PRAISE THE LORD we're not the subject of the paps.  

So I think you'll recognize this dress.  It was our 80+ year old mother's and I took it after she died 2 years ago.  It was adorable on her and I liked the cut and color (has white in it so that rocks a white Chanel right?)?

Since the temps have dropped for the next few days I wore this dress to work.  Here's my 1.5 sexiness scale, 4" heels one point, inch of cleavage .5....


----------



## lulu212121

Love your look!^


----------



## divnanata

What a day! While at the beauty parlor several things occurred simultaneously. first my 70 year old girlfriend texted me with the info that Cher and Cyndi Lauper were going to be coming to town for a concert in June and YES I wanted to go. She was busy getting a pedicure so when I finished with my appointment I had to go running over to her salon and while the tech painted her toes we worked out seating!!! 

Then I was telling my stylist (who knew all about the concert...) that I have this new obsession with focusing on "women of a certain age" and he said' "Odd that" because HE had just been talking to his photographer to discuss a new advertising direction . He wants to feature just incredibly dramatic and sophisticated older women in gowns with their hair magnificently done up - kinda like the 'Blackglama' ads of yore. OMG!! Yes I said! I think there is something in the air. Anyway I am going to interview him about beauty suggestions for WOACA. His clients are primarily  all extremely fussy rich gals (not me...) and he has lots of tricks of the trade.


----------



## divnanata

It's about time for a picture of my sister "Susieserb" and me. I am also going to throw in a shot with our other sister who has always been extremely glam and threw tantrums every morning from the time she started school insisting on what she should wear. That's her in the ultra swanky fascinator!!! Hope she doesn't get mad at me for posting this. I don't know if she likes this picture but I DO! (We won't tell her...)


----------



## sis121598

kcf68 said:


> She wears a lot of Helmut Lang in her casual wear!   47 and fine!  Most of her casual clothes are age appropriate.


I agree. And she can get away with shorts and minis but I see lots of photos of her wearing the longer skirts and things I like to wear.


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> I wish I could see this (maybe on YouTube - I'll check?) Anita and Marianne appeared in an episode of AbFab in 2001 with Faithfull playing "God" and Pallenberg the "Devil" in a dream sequence by Edina.
> 
> And ITA about the Olsen twins. They are my daughter's age and she has thought they were the bee's knees since "Full House" days. But I give them props for making a fortune selling their stuff at Wal-Mart.


That sounds hysterical!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Let's just say PRAISE THE LORD we're not the subject of the paps.
> 
> So I think you'll recognize this dress.  It was our 80+ year old mother's and I took it after she died 2 years ago.  It was adorable on her and I liked the cut and color (has white in it so that rocks a white Chanel right?)?
> 
> Since the temps have dropped for the next few days I wore this dress to work.  Here's my 1.5 sexiness scale, 4" heels one point, inch of cleavage .5....


You're rating yourself too low! Your mother must have been quite a WOACA fashionista herself. My condolences to you sisters...


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> What a day! While at the beauty parlor several things occurred simultaneously. first my 70 year old girlfriend texted me with the info that Cher and Cyndi Lauper were going to be coming to town for a concert in June and YES I wanted to go. She was busy getting a pedicure so when I finished with my appointment I had to go running over to her salon and while the tech painted her toes we worked out seating!!!
> 
> Then I was telling my stylist (who knew all about the concert...) that I have this new obsession with focusing on "women of a certain age" and he said' "Odd that" because HE had just been talking to his photographer to discuss a new advertising direction . He wants to feature just incredibly dramatic and sophisticated older women in gowns with their hair magnificently done up - kinda like the 'Blackglama' ads of yore. OMG!! Yes I said! I think there is something in the air. Anyway I am going to interview him about beauty suggestions for WOACA. His clients are primarily  all extremely fussy rich gals (not me...) and he has lots of tricks of the trade.



How fun! All of it...the concert, the conversation. I would love to hear about his tricks. And the feature on the fabulous WOACA sounds very glam!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> It's about time for a picture of my sister "Susieserb" and me. I am also going to throw in a shot with our other sister who has always been extremely glam and threw tantrums every morning from the time she started school insisting on what she should wear. That's her in the ultra swanky fascinator!!! Hope she doesn't get mad at me for posting this. I don't know if she likes this picture but I DO! (We won't tell her...)



Swanky indeed! I love the tantrum story! You all look fab! I'm the only one really interested in fashion in the family.


----------



## sis121598

So the Theory dress arrived. The fabric at the shoulder was torn. I know I could have fixed it, but really, if it's that fragile...plus the zipper didn't open all the way. It was NWT from an online reseller, but it's going back. Too bad, it felt like butter...


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> So the Theory dress arrived. The fabric at the shoulder was torn. I know I could have fixed it, but really, if it's that fragile...plus the zipper didn't open all the way. It was NWT from an online reseller, but it's going back. Too bad, it felt like butter...


NO WAY, then it wasn't meant to be and a better dress is around the corner~
You have time right?


----------



## kcf68

divnanata said:


> It's about time for a picture of my sister "Susieserb" and me. I am also going to throw in a shot with our other sister who has always been extremely glam and threw tantrums every morning from the time she started school insisting on what she should wear. That's her in the ultra swanky fascinator!!! Hope she doesn't get mad at me for posting this. I don't know if she likes this picture but I DO! (We won't tell her...)


Lovely picture!  I used to live in Lake Saint Louis and worked on Chesterfield!   I have heard it has grown!  They put in a outlet mall there!


----------



## susieserb

kcf68 said:


> Lovely picture!  I used to live in Lake Saint Louis and worked on Chesterfield!   I have heard it has grown!  They put in a outlet mall there!


Omygosh word sure does travel. Yes there is an outlet mall in Chesterfield; not too far from the Spirit of STL airport.  The Saks Off 5th (when they opened) showcased some fabulous designers (Armani, Chanel)...Divnanata said this won't last and sure enough she was right, within 4 months those goods were pretty much gone 

Though there is an Armani outlet?


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> NO WAY, then it wasn't meant to be and a better dress is around the corner~
> You have time right?



Yes, I'm sorry it didn't work out, but que sera sera...I was thinking of getting the dress for our upcoming 25th anniversary in September. We originally wanted to go to Paris, a dream that we put on hold. I made the call. Far too many other things going on right now to justify the cost and being away right now... but it will happen in the future.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Yes, I'm sorry it didn't work out, but que sera sera...I was thinking of getting the dress for our upcoming 25th anniversary in September. We originally wanted to go to Paris, a dream that we put on hold. I made the call. Far too many other things going on right now to justify the cost and being away right now... but it will happen in the future.


Divnanata had the same thing happen to her (Paris). I think they waited another 3 years! Good u have lots of time to procure that Special LBD, certainly an investment piece like a good purse and every bit as difficult to obtain.

I have three in my closet, one is almost perfect. So my hunt continues.   It's so frustrating too.  Dresses don't fit me like they did even two years ago, I'm always on the look out for them and grab as I can.  At this Saks Off 5, they had the perfect high end MK dress on clearance (blk of course) for 275 dollars, normally1800 dollars. One size too small ( ack my old size, buggers ).   Found my be siZe on the bay, yep 700 dollars..I won't do it....yes que sera sera...


----------



## sis121598

I bet I'll end up on the same 3 yr wait as your sister...It's fine. Too bad the MK dress was the wrong size, somebody got a helluva bargain! I just last night bought two items for Saks Off 5th. I think I need to patrol their site more frequently for the LBD.


----------



## sgj99

i'm so glad I found this thread!  at the ripe ol' age of 50 I have to say shopping for any kind of dress has become so depressing that I can't even remember the last time I wore an actual dress.  why must all dresses seem to be made for the "Forever 21" crowd or the grandmother-of-the-bride group???

I've always been a bit conservative in my fashion but as gravity continues to effect areas of my body I do cover more and more up.  most of my clothing in my closet is now from Talbots, mainly separates due to my profession which doesn't require overly professional dress: great cotton tops with twill/khaki bottoms, concentrating on great little cardigans and fantastic shoes/bags to pull everything together.  I love their jeans, made with a little stretch but not too much to where they get baggy in the bottom by the end of the day.  and no embellishment on the back pockets, I really don't need anyone staring at my rear-end.


----------



## susieserb

sgj99 said:


> i'm so glad I found this thread!  at the ripe ol' age of 50 I have to say shopping for any kind of dress has become so depressing that I can't even remember the last time I wore an actual dress.  why must all dresses seem to be made for the "Forever 21" crowd or the grandmother-of-the-bride group???
> 
> I've always been a bit conservative in my fashion but as gravity continues to effect areas of my body I do cover more and more up.  most of my clothing in my closet is now from Talbots, mainly separates due to my profession which doesn't require overly professional dress: great cotton tops with twill/khaki bottoms, concentrating on great little cardigans and fantastic shoes/bags to pull everything together.  I love their jeans, made with a little stretch but not too much to where they get baggy in the bottom by the end of the day.  and no embellishment on the back pockets, I really don't need anyone staring at my rear-end.



Hello and welcome, ur sentiments are well received here for sure.  My sister an I tried on clothes the other day and it was nothing but a hot mess.  Don't get me started on dresses ok.  MK totally gets it, girdle type material length appropriate but u pay, u pay.  

When I was in my young 30's a WOACA told me how she tries dresses on all the time, when she finds one that works it's hers (for any occasion) bam she buys it and therefore well prepared.  I'm following that advice now.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Awesome thread! I just read the entire thing so I could get caught up. I am 43 and I've been a bit depressed lately because I feel I'm starting to look old. I definitely feel better after seeing photos of such gorgeous, fabulous women!


----------



## sis121598

http://www.vince.com/dresses+jumpsu...ai8c80wqJoAypIm8hhl7GRJQNHGWbgDj2dWriekfw_wcB

Vince  has a dress that's so similar to the Theory one and totally what I'm aiming for. Lovely, flowy, drapey silk to hide all the bad. I want a dress that will stick around with me for, well, ever. It's still sleeveless but I don't care. I can't find it on sale at the moment, but the price is not astronomical. I might have to size up. It does not have a zipper! I read on some sites that it's true to size, but others said size up. My vanity is cool with that. The tag is on the inside, right!?! I am thinking about it. The funny thing is, I recently bought little black booties almost identical to the model's.


----------



## sis121598

HermesNewbie said:


> Awesome thread! I just read the entire thing so I could get caught up. I am 43 and I've been a bit depressed lately because I feel I'm starting to look old. I definitely feel better after seeing photos of such gorgeous, fabulous women!


I think your 40's can be a hurdle. 50 and up is where it's at! Let go of your preconcieved notions. Hang out here! If you wrote that you FELT old, that's a different story.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sis121598 said:


> I think your 40's can be a hurdle. 50 and up is where it's at! Let go of your preconcieved notions. Hang out here! If you wrote that you FELT old, that's a different story.




Thanks so much!! You're absolutely right, I need to discard preconceived notions about aging. It's not about trying to look 20 or 30 again!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> http://www.vince.com/dresses+jumpsu...ai8c80wqJoAypIm8hhl7GRJQNHGWbgDj2dWriekfw_wcB
> 
> Vince  has a dress that's so similar to the Theory one and totally what I'm aiming for. Lovely, flowy, drapey silk to hide all the bad. I want a dress that will stick around with me for, well, ever. It's still sleeveless but I don't care. I can't find it on sale at the moment, but the price is not astronomical. I might have to size up. It does not have a zipper! I read on some sites that it's true to size, but others said size up. My vanity is cool with that. The tag is on the inside, right!?! I am thinking about it. The funny thing is, I recently bought little black booties almost identical to the model's.



I bought this little number at the Rosemont Vince Outlet Store located in Chicago @ 6 weeks ago, only 100 dollars.  The Vince website has it at full price? Just saying?  I'll wear the dress as a top coupled with a spandex, black, pencil skirt.

I love your dress, call an outlet store "maybe" you can get a deal?  Nonetheless a fabulous piece as a backdrop for all kinds of accessories (and you know I love that kind of stuff)~



http://www.vince.com/dresses+jumpsu...stal Blue&bklist=icat,4,,women,wdressesskirts


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks so much!! You're absolutely right, I need to discard preconceived notions about aging. It's not about trying to look 20 or 30 again!


What sis121598 said


----------



## susieserb

Revisiting pics.  Can't stop looking at Goldie and Kate, tons of sun damage on Goldie's chest (my mother's 85 yr old chest looked better) but Goldie hides it so well. We all have something to hide KWIM

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2611801&stc=1&d=1399787890


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Linda Gray looks absolutely fabulous! I'm so glad she's back on TV!


----------



## PBinsider

This thread is wonderful! Thank you all for this, its a great read and the pictures are just fabulous!


----------



## Swanky

Wow, it's moving fast now, I'll sticky it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

This lady is amazing!! I believe she's 78!


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Linda Gray looks absolutely fabulous! I'm so glad she's back on TV!



Great hair in her youth, FABULOUS hair in her advanced years.

I'm addicted to the New Dallas!!!!!

Check out these older ladies hair styles...


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I bought this little number at the Rosemont Vince Outlet Store located in Chicago @ 6 weeks ago, only 100 dollars.  The Vince website has it at full price? Just saying?  I'll wear the dress as a top coupled with a spandex, black, pencil skirt.
> 
> I love your dress, call an outlet store "maybe" you can get a deal?  Nonetheless a fabulous piece as a backdrop for all kinds of accessories (and you know I love that kind of stuff)~
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vince.com/dresses+jumpsu...stal Blue&bklist=icat,4,,women,wdressesskirts


Really? I don't think there is an outlet here, but thanks for the heads up. 

And we are a sticky!  Whoooot for the WOACA!


----------



## susieserb

Styles I aspire towards...


----------



## sis121598

HermesNewbie said:


> This lady is amazing!! I believe she's 78!


Wow!


----------



## susieserb




----------



## susieserb

swanky mama of three said:


> wow, it's moving fast now, i'll sticky it! :d


ty swanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Styles I aspire towards...


I love the flowy, non body con look.


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> This lady is amazing!! I believe she's 78!



Saw her documentary.  The most disciplined individual when it comes to body building for her age group (isn't she like a champion?)...Gets up at 4 and runs for miles (I'm screwed right there, her husband joins her?)?


----------



## susieserb

Just watch below,


----------



## susieserb

Yea baby this WOACA knows what it's all about.  I want to do this same jive, for my son and with my son, at his "future wedding", only I'll be wearing MORE jewelry..


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> What sis121598 said



Yes!! And my hairdresser said it was about keeping yourself "modern"!


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> Linda Gray looks absolutely fabulous! I'm so glad she's back on TV!


She sure does! Her work is just right! I used to be alarmed at the degree of puffing and filling on Priscilla and Joan but  these photos show somebody's been making adjustments?


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I bought this little number at the Rosemont Vince Outlet Store located in Chicago @ 6 weeks ago, only 100 dollars.  The Vince website has it at full price? Just saying?  I'll wear the dress as a top coupled with a spandex, black, pencil skirt.
> 
> I love your dress, call an outlet store "maybe" you can get a deal?  Nonetheless a fabulous piece as a backdrop for all kinds of accessories (and you know I love that kind of stuff)~
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vince.com/dresses+jumpsu...stal Blue&bklist=icat,4,,women,wdressesskirts



BTW- I bought this Vince top on Saks Off 5th two weeks ago for a hundred bucks, so yeah, now that I know the dress could drop, I'll wait. http://www.saksoff5th.com/silk-v-neck-blouse/0496883916284.html


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> great hair in her youth, fabulous hair in her advanced years.
> 
> I'm addicted to the new dallas!!!!!
> 
> Check out these older ladies hair styles...



wowsa!!!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Yea baby this WOACA knows what it's all about.  I want to do this same jive, for my son and with my son, at his "future wedding", only I'll be wearing MORE jewelry..




I love it!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Yes!! And my hairdresser said it was about keeping yourself "modern"!



I agree with your hairdresser 10000000000%! BTW I was a hairdresser in my past life...
So modern, yes, but not trying to look 20. I'm careful about vintage. My daughter who is 17 wears mostly vintage for years now and has her own unique style mainly 80's & 90's, and it's adorable. Would I wear it? Hell no. My oldest is 20 and currently into menswear, a look I dabble in myself, but her's is a younger man's look. Mine is tuxedo jacket with a Chinese scarf tucked under the lapel, cropped pants with a heel...


----------



## sis121598

Blondie was on the Tonight Show the other night and they sounded and looked great. I couldn't find a clip, but here are pictures from NYE. http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/UKC8I2JXxBu/New+Year+Eve+Celebrated+Times+Square/ZL2qJ8hMTzJ/Debbie+Harry


----------



## sis121598

sgj99 said:


> i'm so glad I found this thread!  at the ripe ol' age of 50 I have to say shopping for any kind of dress has become so depressing that I can't even remember the last time I wore an actual dress.  why must all dresses seem to be made for the "Forever 21" crowd or the grandmother-of-the-bride group???
> 
> I've always been a bit conservative in my fashion but as gravity continues to effect areas of my body I do cover more and more up.  most of my clothing in my closet is now from Talbots, mainly separates due to my profession which doesn't require overly professional dress: great cotton tops with twill/khaki bottoms, concentrating on great little cardigans and fantastic shoes/bags to pull everything together.  I love their jeans, made with a little stretch but not too much to where they get baggy in the bottom by the end of the day.  and no embellishment on the back pockets, I really don't need anyone staring at my rear-end.



Welcome! I've been reworking my wardrobe heavily this year. Partly due to body changes, but a lot of it has to do with paring down to the things I love and getting rid of the rest. Some I sold, some I gave away. It's been quite freeing. So now I'm aquiring pieces that I love and will wear on a regular basis. If I don't feel fabulous in it, I can't keep it. I want fabric that feels divine on. Comfortable, but not sloppy. 

When I'm out and about I'm looking for other WOACA who are enjoying their style too. Far too many have given up or given in to the traditional old lady look everyone thinks of, ugh. 

I'm also on the hunt for the perfect jean. I would love a comfortable well fitting ankle jean. Not poured on skinny, but close fitting. And a long boot cut too...


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

sis121598 said:


> Welcome! I've been reworking my wardrobe heavily this year. Partly due to body changes, but a lot of it has to do with paring down to the things I love and getting rid of the rest. Some I sold, some I gave away. It's been quite freeing. So now I'm aquiring pieces that I love and will wear on a regular basis. If I don't feel fabulous in it, I can't keep it. I want fabric that feels divine on. Comfortable, but not sloppy.
> 
> When I'm out and about I'm looking for other WOACA who are enjoying their style too. Far too many have given up or given in to the traditional old lady look everyone thinks of, ugh.
> 
> I'm also on the hunt for the perfect jean. I would love a comfortable well fitting ankle jean. Not poured on skinny, but close fitting. And a long boot cut too...



Great post!


----------



## sis121598

Queen of Sparkl said:


> Great post!






Isn't insomnia the worst! My youngest daughter's prom is tonight and I know it will be a late night. My husband and I are chauffeuring her around. I'm going to need a nap!

In revamping my wardrobe, I came across this video, I think I found it through the minimalist closet thread. 

How to Stylishly Age Gracefully 
http://www.bridgetteraes.com/2014/04/17/how-to-stylishly-age-gracefully-video/


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Yea baby this WOACA knows what it's all about.  I want to do this same jive, for my son and with my son, at his "future wedding", only I'll be wearing MORE jewelry..





That was awesome! I'd love to do this at my son's wedding... He's only 13 so I have a while, lol!


----------



## Suzie

divnanata said:


> It's about time for a picture of my sister "Susieserb" and me. I am also going to throw in a shot with our other sister who has always been extremely glam and threw tantrums every morning from the time she started school insisting on what she should wear. That's her in the ultra swanky fascinator!!! Hope she doesn't get mad at me for posting this. I don't know if she likes this picture but I DO! (We won't tell her...)



Gorgeous photos, you all look so alike.


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> This lady is amazing!! I believe she's 78!



Oh my goodness, what a stunning woman with a beautiful smile.


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> That was awesome! I'd love to do this at my son's wedding... He's only 13 so I have a while, lol!



This video made me tear up, I would love to do something like this at my sons wedding.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> She sure does! Her work is just right! I used to be alarmed at the degree of puffing and filling on Priscilla and Joan but  these photos show somebody's been making adjustments?



Ack Melissa's face is frozen, Joan actually looks better whazzup with that?


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> BTW- I bought this Vince top on Saks Off 5th two weeks ago for a hundred bucks, so yeah, now that I know the dress could drop, I'll wait. http://www.saksoff5th.com/silk-v-neck-blouse/0496883916284.html



Absolutely!!!! and you have time.

Our middle sister found this incredible buttery soft vest top for like 150 dollars (hundreds off bucks full retail).  Divnanata picked up leather leggings for a song.  We had fun that day in Rosemont~


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> This video made me tear up, I would love to do something like this at my sons wedding.



ME TOO, except I have two left feet and very uncoordinated 

Divnanata was on a dance team in Highschool, she can do it but I won't let her


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> Yea baby this WOACA knows what it's all about.  I want to do this same jive, for my son and with my son, at his "future wedding", only I'll be wearing MORE jewelry..



Not only is our WOACA quite a little showman but check out her mother of the groom dress.  I ADORE IT.  Figure hugging, asymmetrical neck line, arms covered without being matronly.  You know she's comfortable and yet chic at the same time bi-winning.

I even liked her hair, youthful but not trying to be young, (I loved that video) my new mantra.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> ME TOO, except I have two left feet and very uncoordinated
> 
> Divnanata was on a dance team in Highschool, she can do it but I won't let her



Hey what do you mean? I'm gonna secretly train your son to do splits and cartwheels with me!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Hey what do you mean? I'm gonna secretly train your son to do splits and cartwheels with me!



laughing...good luck with that one.


----------



## Gerry

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Wow, it's moving fast now, I'll sticky it!





Thanky,thanky,thanky!!!!   Methinks there are more than a couple of us!!!!!


----------



## Suzie

susieserb said:


> Not only is our WOACA quite a little showman but check out her mother of the groom dress.  I ADORE IT.  Figure hugging, asymmetrical neck line, arms covered without being matronly.  You know she's comfortable and yet chic at the same time bi-winning.
> 
> I even liked her hair, youthful but not trying to be young, (I loved that video) my new mantra.



I do agree, she looks wonderful and what a stunning dress, fits her like a glove.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> BTW- I bought this Vince top on Saks Off 5th two weeks ago for a hundred bucks, so yeah, now that I know the dress could drop, I'll wait. http://www.saksoff5th.com/silk-v-neck-blouse/0496883916284.html



That was one of my first purchases at the new Saks Off 5th when it opened and I've been wearing the heck out of it. Goes great with skinny jeans. I have tons of Hudson skinny jeans - they are the best! Most of the styles are super stretchy and have a higher rise. Plus they are made in America!! I bought my first pair last year visiting my son and his wife in LA and they were a racy striped pair. Wore 'em to the Stones concert in Anaheim and a young GUY! shouted out, "Great pants!"


----------



## susieserb

Voted worst dressed of the week...
JLo's mom may actually look better? 
BTW this is the stuff I got rid of in my closet; I HAD this outfit; torn boyfriend jeans and capped sleeve tissue tees.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I bet I'll end up on the same 3 yr wait as your sister...It's fine. Too bad the MK dress was the wrong size, somebody got a helluva bargain! I just last night bought two items for Saks Off 5th. I think I need to patrol their site more frequently for the LBD.



I couldn't believe I waited all that time to go to Paris! What everybody says is true. I managed to plan the trip to coincide with Paris Fashion Week in 2012 and pretended i was part of it by milling around with the crowds outside the shows and at watering holes. Even my husband got caught up with it - "Look! There's a model on a bicycle!"


----------



## divnanata

New Chanel Cruise line photos emerged and looks like the Seventies tunic pantsuit is making another appearance. That is a good thing! Not sure I like the see-thru billowy harem pants under dresses. I might? - except that these are fantasy items that no sane WOACA would ever wear sweating up a storm on an actual cruise.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> New Chanel Cruise line photos emerged and looks like the Seventies tunic pantsuit is making another appearance. That is a good thing! Not sure I like the see-thru billowy harem pants under dresses. I might? - except that these are fantasy items that no sane WOACA would ever wear sweating up a storm on an actual cruise.



I would wear the first pantsuit in a heart beat; I adore those black shoes as well.


----------



## divnanata

divnanata said:


> That was one of my first purchases at the new Saks Off 5th when it opened and I've been wearing the heck out of it. Goes great with skinny jeans. I have tons of Hudson skinny jeans - they are the best! Most of the styles are super stretchy and have a higher rise. Plus they are made in America!! I bought my first pair last year visiting my son and his wife in LA and they were a racy striped pair. Wore 'em to the Stones concert in Anaheim and a young GUY! shouted out, "Great pants!"


Here I am this am in a Beverly Hills hotel room just ready to go shopping on Rodeo Drive before meeting the kids and seeing the grand baby. Got on the black voluminous Vince top like yours "sis", and I had to prop my leg on the toilet to show the leopard print of the Hudson jeans. One leg has larger spots than the other. Its a scorcher today so I hope I don't wilt. Gonna scope for some celeb WOACA'S!!!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Here I am this am in a Beverly Hills hotel room just ready to go shopping on Rodeo Drive before meeting the kids and seeing the grand baby. Got on the black voluminous Vince top like yours "sis", and I had to prop my leg on the toilet to show the leopard print of the Hudson jeans. One leg has larger spots than the other. Its a scorcher today so I hope I don't wilt. Gonna scope for some celeb WOACA'S!!!


Hummm u may have problems seeing celebs at the Beverly Hills Hotel since there is a boycott in place.  Bet u got a great rate!  

Do ur due diligence and get some on the street shots of cool WOACA's!  Chop chop


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> That was one of my first purchases at the new Saks Off 5th when it opened and I've been wearing the heck out of it. Goes great with skinny jeans. I have tons of Hudson skinny jeans - they are the best! Most of the styles are super stretchy and have a higher rise. Plus they are made in America!! I bought my first pair last year visiting my son and his wife in LA and they were a racy striped pair. Wore 'em to the Stones concert in Anaheim and a young GUY! shouted out, "Great pants!"


I love it!!!



divnanata said:


> Here I am this am in a Beverly Hills hotel room just ready to go shopping on Rodeo Drive before meeting the kids and seeing the grand baby. Got on the black voluminous Vince top like yours "sis", and I had to prop my leg on the toilet to show the leopard print of the Hudson jeans. One leg has larger spots than the other. Its a scorcher today so I hope I don't wilt. Gonna scope for some celeb WOACA'S!!!



 I'm so ready for a new pair, I must go try on some Hudsons. Do they go on sale anywhere?


I have a dear friend in LA and just visited her last summer with my 20 yr old. She is a native and took us all over, but it was more of a hanging out catching up visit than a real shopping trek. Though she did take me to Melrose to the vintage shops for my kids. We were too busy yacking to shop...



susieserb said:


> I would wear the first pantsuit in a heart beat; I adore those black shoes as well.


Me too. That last pair of pants especially is like wearing art.



divnanata said:


> I couldn't believe I waited all that time to go to Paris! What everybody says is true. I managed to plan the trip to coincide with Paris Fashion Week in 2012 and pretended i was part of it by milling around with the crowds outside the shows and at watering holes. Even my husband got caught up with it - "Look! There's a model on a bicycle!"


I have been daydreaming about it for years. I don't know of anyone who came back and didn't think it was magic. I can see my husband doing that too.





susieserb said:


> Absolutely!!!! and you have time.
> 
> Our middle sister found this incredible buttery soft vest top for like 150 dollars (hundreds off bucks full retail).  Divnanata picked up leather leggings for a song.  We had fun that day in Rosemont~


Leather leggings are on my list too!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

twinkle.tink said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread....love it!
> 
> I don't if I qualify at 46, 47 in a few months, but I have been revamping my wardrobe and finding it more difficult than I thought, so I am looking forward to continued inspiration
> 
> I also know I may be past the age for my long hair...but am not ready to give it up yet!
> 
> ETA: And, YES!!! I want to know why everything I seem to like is sleeveless!




I'll be 47 in a few months, too ... October to be exact!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> Yeow???? me thinks you can call dumpy any chi-chi name you want but it's still, well...dumpy? Cute fashionable dumpy (and I'm sure very expensive) but still?
> 
> Actually Meg's look I would do in a heart beat, it's Kim's pants and only her pants.  I can't look at anything else but their unattractive sagginess. Now a young gal wearing these pants with a racerback tee, yea..I'm all for that with Chandelier earrings (gotta have somethin blingy)




I like Kim's look in the second pic. My fave of the three, definitiely.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> more WOACA rock chicks...





I recognize Tina Turner -- who is like a female Dick Clark in that she doesn't age -- but the rest ...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> Styles I aspire towards...




Last one is causing me to have MC Hammer flashbacks ...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> Voted worst dressed of the week...
> JLo's mom may actually look better?
> BTW this is the stuff I got rid of in my closet; I HAD this outfit; torn boyfriend jeans and capped sleeve tissue tees.





I'm guessing these ripped-to-hell jeans are uber spendy, right? Why not take a sharp knife and elbow grease to an old pair?


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm guessing these ripped-to-hell jeans are uber spendy, right? Why not take a sharp knife and elbow grease to an old pair?



Totally right? and don't forget to get that old pair out of a DH's or DB's closet.

Loving your Pommy, btw.  Is one of it's parents a party Pom?

Last Post away, are you kidding me? A WOACA, is well what? As in what age?  The time in your life in which you know in your gut to look youthful but not trying to look young, how's that?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> Totally right? and don't forget to get that old pair out of a DH's or DB's closet.
> 
> Loving your Pommy, btw.  Is one of it's parents a party Pom?
> 
> Last Post away, are you kidding me? A WOACA, is well what? As in what age?  The time in your life in which you know in your gut to look youthful but not trying to look young, how's that?




Thanks! Not sure about his parents. He was a rescue. We lost him last November, hence the avi. Still miss him terribly. He was my little cuddlemuffin.  

Unsure if you were replying to one of my posts about a WOACA, but I meant that I don't recognize very many of the ladies in the posted pics throughout the thread. I stopped paying attention to celebs around 1990.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Hummm u may have problems seeing celebs at the Beverly Hills Hotel since there is a boycott in place.  Bet u got a great rate!
> 
> Do ur due diligence and get some on the street shots of cool WOACA's!  Chop chop



I'm not staying there. But I wish I was even with the boycott. As much as I loathe the Sultan of Brunei the only people getting hurt are the employees.


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Thanks! Not sure about his parents. He was a rescue. We lost him last November, hence the avi. Still miss him terribly. He was my little cuddlemuffin.
> 
> Unsure if you were replying to one of my posts about a WOACA, but I meant that I don't recognize very many of the ladies in the posted pics throughout the thread. I stopped paying attention to celebs around 1990.



Girl I love your avatar! and I can educate you about the pics if you want. I don't have to? These people are not important enough to identify.Your own pictures are much more worthy!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> Here I am this am in a Beverly Hills hotel room just ready to go shopping on Rodeo Drive before meeting the kids and seeing the grand baby. Got on the black voluminous Vince top like yours "sis", and I had to prop my leg on the toilet to show the leopard print of the Hudson jeans. One leg has larger spots than the other. Its a scorcher today so I hope I don't wilt. Gonna scope for some celeb WOACA'S!!!


 
You look fabulous!!



susieserb said:


> The time in your life in which you know in your gut to look youthful but not trying to look young, how's that?


 
Love this!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Tippi Hedren: Dare I say she looks better than her daughter??


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Tippi Hedren: Dare I say she looks better than her daughter??


Do u think she's using Latisse? Her lashes are pretty lush? Mel is a year older then me.  I think her figure is insane but again too many injectables?  Yea she can rip a few pages out of mama's play book?


----------



## divnanata

divnanata said:


> Girl I love your avatar! and I can educate you about the pics if you want. I don't have to? These people are not important enough to identify.Your own pictures are much more worthy!



I don't know why I typed this? I think I was celebrating some good news a little too hard at the hotel bar  I should notate the photos in case anyone wants to do more research. Pictures of celebs are easy to find and easy for us to dissect. But pictures of ourselves are much more special and I love seeing those.

Anyway welcome to the thread GeorgiaGirl and sorry for the loss of your sweetie. Susie and I both have Poms and have for years.


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> Tippi Hedren: Dare I say she looks better than her daughter??



I found a photo with Melanie and Tippi plus the granddaughters - Stella and Dakota. It's kinda fuzzy and out of focus but Tippi is so gorgeous!


----------



## susieserb

Yikes A WOACA in spades!!!!!! Diana Sawyer is just maaaavelous but aren't they all? So much in-spa-ration, I can't wrap my head around it?  and then there's Barbra.

Love her, hate her nobody can dispute, the woman can pull a fabulous look together like consistently.

If you want to skip all the intros go to the 13 minute mark to see all of the lovely WOACA's making their appearances.


----------



## susieserb

Who wore it better? JANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

Question to fellow WOACA's? What do you wear around the house? I have Geranimals for adults in Lilla P.  Then there are the Yolanda's of the world who live in Lulu Lemon?  I need something to buy in this category and I'm stumped...Ideas?

I like this stuff but I've been wearing it forever and want something different KWIM?


----------



## Epona

susieserb said:


> Who wore it better? JANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Angelina all the way !!!


----------



## susieserb

Epona said:


> Angelina all the way !!!


----------



## lovemyangels

susieserb said:


> Who wore it better? JANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I never like Jane.  Angie has a prettier face, but I agree with you, Jane wore it better.


----------



## V0N1B2

I feel like they should have switched dresses. Jane should have worn the silver and Angelina in the red. 

Anyway.... I'm enjoying this thread and will contribute when I'm off my iPad and back onto a real keyboard.
I agree about some of your definitions of what a WOACA is, but for me it's not so much about wanting to look younger, but more about knowing your limitations. Being mature enough to realize that you probably shouldn't be wearing short shorts, knowing that wearing your daughters clothes doesn't make you look cool - it makes you look like you're wearing your daughters clothes. Knowing the difference between youthful and trying too hard.
Kinda like when you go out and see all those girls heading to the clubs who don't know the difference between sexy and slutty.
Blurred lines, indeed.

I would also like to see more pictures of real women, no celebs. Let's face it, they aren't real.  You can't compare yourself to someone with a stylist and an army of preppers, fluffers, and spackle artists.  Maybe some pics of women of all sizes? Surely there are one or two WOACA wearing a *gasp* size 12?

There's a member here - Denton? Haven't seen him in a while, but he has a blog of women showcasing their grey hair. It's fabulous. Maybe I'll get him to check out this thread.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Do u think she's using Latisse? Her lashes are pretty lush? Mel is a year older then me.  I think her figure is insane but again too many injectables?  Yea she can rip a few pages out of mama's play book?


 
They are pretty full, I wonder what she's using?

Mel is gorgeous but she has definitely messed around with her face too much.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> I found a photo with Melanie and Tippi plus the granddaughters - Stella and Dakota. It's kinda fuzzy and out of focus but Tippi is so gorgeous!


 
Great genes in that family!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Question to fellow WOACA's? What do you wear around the house? I have Geranimals for adults in Lilla P.  Then there are the Yolanda's of the world who live in Lulu Lemon?  I need something to buy in this category and I'm stumped...Ideas?
> 
> I like this stuff but I've been wearing it forever and want something different KWIM?


 
You look great! I dress very casually at home... I wear mostly yoga pants (Kohl's) or sweats (Old Navy) and t-shirts. When I'm cold I throw on a hideous purple sweater that I found on the clearance rack at Target several years ago. My kids hate that sweater, lol!


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> You look great! I dress very casually at home... I wear mostly yoga pants (Kohl's) or sweats (Old Navy) and t-shirts. When I'm cold I throw on a hideous purple sweater that I found on the clearance rack at Target several years ago. My kids hate that sweater, lol!


this is a good day.  I wear jeans and LillaP tops but what other crunch clothes can one wear to look cute?


----------



## divnanata

V0N1B2 said:


> I feel like they should have switched dresses. Jane should have worn the silver and Angelina in the red.
> 
> 
> I would also like to see more pictures of real women, no celebs. Let's face it, they aren't real.  You can't compare yourself to someone with a stylist and an army of preppers, fluffers, and spackle artists.  Maybe some pics of women of all sizes? Surely there are one or two WOACA wearing a *gasp* size 12?
> .



I tried to find anonymous real women and here are a few! Believe me I looked around Beverly Hills during my trip here but I was just too scared to approach any icy looking groomed to the max WOACA and have her think I was a nerdy weirdo stalking her for a picture. Even though I can be a nerdy weirdo....


----------



## divnanata

Here are some more. Clueless as to their identity! The head thing is so cool I can't stand it!!! Think of the possibilities. Zilch prep time in the morning


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Who wore it better? JANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



They both have huge heads - which most movie stars do. Angelina actually looks like she has no neck - just a big head sitting on a twig with big boobs that stick straight out. Both look fab in the dress but i vote the WOACA.


----------



## divnanata

Okay- hit the WOACA-load with these pics which are probably mostly from Ari Seth Cohen's "Advanced Style" diary. ( Some may have already been posted here but my old lady brain can't remember  ) Still they bear looking at every day! Would you believe the second lady is 'effen' 86 years OLD?


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Yikes A WOACA in spades!!!!!! Diana Sawyer is just maaaavelous but aren't they all? So much in-spa-ration, I can't wrap my head around it?  and then there's Barbra.
> 
> Love her, hate her nobody can dispute, the woman can pull a fabulous look together like consistently.
> 
> If you want to skip all the intros go to the 13 minute mark to see all of the lovely WOACA's making their appearances.




I saw part of this and was cheering! The View has taken a lot of flack over the years, some deserved, but not  simply because it's a group of ladies, that's unfair. sheesh! Barbara has broken through a major glass ceiling...she's a legend. Yes, Diane Sawyer is a class act.



divnanata said:


> I found a photo with Melanie and Tippi plus the granddaughters - Stella and Dakota. It's kinda fuzzy and out of focus but Tippi is so gorgeous!



I love Tippi! I was always mesmerized by her in The Birds.



susieserb said:


> Who wore it better? JANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jane's gown looks like it was made for her and Angelina's looks prêt-à-porter. Nothing personal, but Jane for the win on this one.



susieserb said:


> Question to fellow WOACA's? What do you wear around the house? I have Geranimals for adults in Lilla P.  Then there are the Yolanda's of the world who live in Lulu Lemon?  I need something to buy in this category and I'm stumped...Ideas?
> 
> I like this stuff but I've been wearing it forever and want something different KWIM?


Anything. The trouble is, so many people LEAVE the house in things that are meant to be loungewear...I have two loungewear sets from Uniqlo. Do you know Uniqlo? People call it the Japanese Gap, but it's so much better IMHO. They have brick & mortar stores on 5th and in Soho and fairly recently finally went online. Such a fun place to shop for basics. They do collaborations with designers & MOMA. They have a current collab. with a WOACA - INES DE LA FRESSANGE. 



V0N1B2 said:


> I would also like to see more pictures of real women, no celebs. Let's face it, they aren't real.  You can't compare yourself to someone with a stylist and an army of preppers, fluffers, and spackle artists.  Maybe some pics of women of all sizes? Surely there are one or two WOACA wearing a *gasp* size 12?



That would be me!!! I wear anywhere between a Medium - 12. I don't like to wear tight clothes - although I will wear skinnys and leggings if they fit comfortably, but that would go under a long flowy top. 

I have had multiple major and quite traumatic body altering (and not in a fun way) surgeries stemming from two separate diseases. I liken my body to an old wrecker car...still running, with lots of missing/replaced parts. 

I don't mention it to garner sympathy or praise but to make the point that in coming out of a place that at times became quite dark, dressing again, for me, is making a statement that I have rejoined the land of the living. 

That's the thing about us WOACAs, we have a past we have lived through and we keep on living... Maybe some anonymous WOACA will read this and find permission to join in...



divnanata said:


> I tried to find anonymous real women and here are a few! Believe me I looked around Beverly Hills during my trip here but I was just too scared to approach any icy looking groomed to the max WOACA and have her think I was a nerdy weirdo stalking her for a picture. Even though I can be a nerdy weirdo....



The lady in red hit it outta the park! The red is perfect for her! 



divnanata said:


> Here are some more. Clueless as to their identity! The head thing is so cool I can't stand it!!! Think of the possibilities. Zilch prep time in the morning



Well I've lived through that. Breast cancer in my 30's, I'm a 14 year survivor. I had surgery (ies) and chemo. No hair definitely had it's pros and cons. It took me no time to shower, no shaving or tweezing. Not a single hair on my body. Makeup was a challenge. I love the henna! My kids were little then and they drew on my head with markers one day...



divnanata said:


> Okay- hit the WOACA-load with these pics which are probably mostly from Ari Seth Cohen's "Advanced Style" diary. ( Some may have already been posted here but my old lady brain can't remember  ) Still they bear looking at every day! Would you believe the second lady is 'effen' 86 years OLD?



Mahvelous! Simply mahvelous!


Today we are going on a little shopping trip. I found a high end consignment resale shop that only carries new and like new items. I don't know if I'll find anything, but it will be fun trying!

What will I wear today...well it's a lot of walking and the weather should cooperate nicely, upper 60's. I'll wear a white cotton Theory sleevelss top that's a slight peplum. So that's close to the body. I'm pairing it with flowy black palazzo pants, a jacket, probably denim jacket. Shoes, black Birkenstocks! Jewelry, an armful ot silver bangles.


----------



## sis121598

How about sharing any favorite fashion blogs geared specifically toward WOACA??? I'd love to see some!


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Anything. The trouble is, so many people LEAVE the house in things that are meant to be loungewear...I have two loungewear sets from Uniqlo. Do you know Uniqlo? People call it the Japanese Gap, but it's so much better IMHO. They have brick & mortar stores on 5th and in Soho and fairly recently finally went online. Such a fun place to shop for basics. They do collaborations with designers & MOMA. They have a current collab. with a WOACA - INES DE LA FRESSANGE.
> 
> *I salute Ines! And I would love to explore Uniqlo. Usually I wear exercise clothes around the house but not anything expensive. I do this to remind me to work out instead of shopping online 24/7. It is hard for me to live in anything nice because if I love it I want to preserve it. Of course I try for a fully made up face but lately the bug **man and lawn sprinkler guys have seen me in that stained pink bath robe. yuck....I feel sorry for them.
> *
> 
> 
> That would be me!!! I wear anywhere between a Medium - 12. I don't like to wear tight clothes - although I will wear skinnys and leggings if they fit comfortably, but that would go under a long flowy top.
> 
> *I wear size 12 myself. I'm just under six feet tall.*
> 
> I have had multiple major and quite traumatic body altering (and not in a fun way) surgeries stemming from two separate diseases. I liken my body to an old wrecker car...still running, with lots of missing/replaced parts.
> 
> I don't mention it to garner sympathy or praise but to make the point that in coming out of a place that at times became quite dark, dressing again, for me, is making a statement that I have rejoined the land of the living.
> 
> *I love that you are back in this land!!!*
> 
> That's the thing about us WOACAs, we have a past we have lived through and we keep on living... Maybe some anonymous WOACA will read this and find permission to join in...
> 
> *Onward sisters!*
> 
> 
> Well I've lived through that. Breast cancer in my 30's, I'm a 14 year survivor. I had surgery (ies) and chemo. No hair definitely had it's pros and cons. It took me no time to shower, no shaving or tweezing. Not a single hair on my body. Makeup was a challenge. I love the henna! My kids were little then and they drew on my head with markers one day...
> 
> *YoW! Hard to scrub off?*
> 
> 
> 
> Mahvelous! Simply mahvelous!
> 
> 
> Today we are going on a little shopping trip. I found a high end consignment resale shop that only carries new and like new items. I don't know if I'll find anything, but it will be fun trying!
> *
> I am totally addicted to resale shopping to the point that I rarely shop in any other kind of clothing store. There is such a rush when you score a bargain.
> You have to go frequently but it is worth it. Treasure hunting!!!
> *
> What will I wear today...well it's a lot of walking and the weather should cooperate nicely, upper 60's. I'll wear a white cotton Theory sleevelss top that's a slight peplum. So that's close to the body. I'm pairing it with flowy black palazzo pants, a jacket, probably denim jacket. Shoes, black Birkenstocks! Jewelry, an armful ot silver bangles.



*I wish I could see a photo of you in those flowy pants! I want flowy pants. 
And I'm all eyes re WOACA blogs. Haven't had much luck beyond Ari Seth Cohen's.*

Here are divine dressers Diane Keaton and Ines de la Fressange!


----------



## susieserb

I can't stop staring at this picture (okay, it's the Chanel...after all this IS tPF) but there's so much more...the earring which perfectly match, that punch of purple in the gloves's suede.. ultimately her look of sheer bliss.  Life is good.


----------



## divnanata

I am going to throw in these snaps of TDF stunning silver locks!!

The last is a famous movie star that everybody thinks is dead but she's still kicking! Can you guess?


----------



## susieserb

Sis, you epitomize tPF's natural resources (referrals).  I went to that web site and ooo, la la me likey.  Slub baby is so my language.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I am going to throw in these snaps of TDF stunning silver locks!!
> 
> The last is a famous movie star that everybody thinks is dead but she's still kicking! Can you guess?



Lauren Bacall's hair looks the worst (and it's NOT bad) in the stunning line up you presented.

All you curly lock gals with insane hair that you cursed because it was never board straight and "in".  I envy you!!! 

In your old age you have massive hair and can pull off this kind of glory...


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I am going to throw in these snaps of TDF stunning silver locks!!
> 
> The last is a famous movie star that everybody thinks is dead but she's still kicking! Can you guess?


Crap you're making me want to go silver and grow my hair out....ugh....


----------



## susieserb

*See these fashion ICONs LIVE and interviewed on the today show*
http://www.today.com/style/senior-style-glamorous-older-women-1C8544321


----------



## susieserb

Doc Marten's on a WOACA (am now purchasing Birkenstocks); a stunning woman who is 100 years old and then there's that old age standby FABOOSH glasses~
__________________


----------



## Epona

susieserb said:


>



How about accepting the fact that everyone is entitled to their own opinion?



divnanata said:


> I tried to find anonymous real women and here are a few! Believe me I looked around Beverly Hills during my trip here but I was just too scared to approach any icy looking groomed to the max WOACA and have her think I was a nerdy weirdo stalking her for a picture. Even though I can be a nerdy weirdo....



On the first picture is  Renata Molho, jurnalist and writer. I think she looks much better with short hair I like her comfortable, laid back and nonchalant style.



divnanata said:


> They both have huge heads - which most movie stars do. Angelina actually looks like she has no neck - just a big head sitting on a twig with big boobs that stick straight out. Both look fab in the dress but i vote the WOACA.



In my opinion their necks looks exactly the same



susieserb said:


> I can't stop staring at this picture (okay, it's the Chanel...after all this IS tPF) but there's so much more...the earring which perfectly match, that punch of purple in the gloves's suede.. ultimately her look of sheer bliss.  Life is good.



I totally agree! she looks stunning. What a beautiful picture!



divnanata said:


> I am going to throw in these snaps of TDF stunning silver locks!!
> 
> The last is a famous movie star that everybody thinks is dead but she's still kicking! Can you guess?



Thank you for those beautiful pictures. 
I love gray/salt'n'pepper hair, so natural and beautiful.


----------



## Epona

sis121598 said:


> How about sharing any favorite fashion blogs geared specifically toward WOACA??? I'd love to see some!



I like Linda Wright's blog, she has impeccable style.


----------



## susieserb

Epona said:


> I like Linda Wright's blog, she has impeccable style.



What an adorable woman, LOVE LOVE LOVE.  She even makes boyfriend jeans look uber cute? (being toothpick skinny certainly helps, but still)?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Y'all, I'm so excited! I just got a 100% cashmere scarf *made in Italy* -- which is the center of manufacturing of highest-quality cashmere and generally fiercely expensive -- for ... y'all ready? 










$38! It was originally $100.   Made by La Fiorentina.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Y'all, I'm so excited! I just got a 100% cashmere scarf *made in Italy* -- which is the center of manufacturing of highest-quality cashmere and generally fiercely expensive -- for ... y'all ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $38! It was originally $100.   Made by La Fiorentina.


GURL! Now you have to belly up and SHOW US! Wooo hooo fabulous find!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> GURL! Now you have to belly up and SHOW US! Wooo hooo fabulous find!





I will do that when I get it! It wasn't an eBay find. I actually found it on Sierra Trading Post's website as a closeout. I hemmed and hawed a few days whether or not I should get it cos I've spent $373 the past couple weeks on various things (off-season deals & clearance items -- all primo stuff -- I couldn't pass up and needed anyway). Then I came across this ... yet ANOTHER fab deal ... and, well, I couldn't let it pass by, either. I'm done now, though. Seriously. Done.

Here's the link for it. I got the last black one. http://www.sierratradingpost.com/la...rString=s~la-fiorentina-scarf/&colorFamily=01

Even $100 seems cheap for Italian cashmere, but from what I gather, La Fiorentina is a small company that only makes their products available to a few high-end stores and on their website. No actual stores, advertising or marketing, really. Although they are now headquartered on Fifth Ave. in NYC. Founded in Florence, Italy, tho.


----------



## brunettetiger

whoa...finally had a chance to read through this thread!  Lots to ponder for the future...

and here's hoping my daily Pilates routine will keep me in 'just above the knee' skirts for as long as possible.  Though I find myself wearing tights alot more than I did in the past 

I already cover my chest and have for years, but i dont want to cover my legs!  Say it isn't so!   I mean I gotta show off my birkenstocks, lolololol


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I will do that when I get it! It wasn't an eBay find. I actually found it on Sierra Trading Post's website as a closeout. I hemmed and hawed a few days whether or not I should get it cos I've spent $373 the past couple weeks on various things (off-season deals & clearance items -- all primo stuff -- I couldn't pass up and needed anyway). Then I came across this ... yet ANOTHER fab deal ... and, well, I couldn't let it pass by, either. I'm done now, though. Seriously. Done.
> 
> Here's the link for it. I got the last black one. http://www.sierratradingpost.com/la...rString=s~la-fiorentina-scarf/&colorFamily=01
> 
> Even $100 seems cheap for Italian cashmere, but from what I gather, La Fiorentina is a small company that only makes their products available to a few high-end stores and on their website. No actual stores, advertising or marketing, really. Although they are now headquartered on Fifth Ave. in NYC. Founded in Florence, Italy, tho.



Seriously good shopping . I love that scarf - lots of panache with the thick fringe. Modeling shot??!!!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Crap you're making me want to go silver and grow my hair out....ugh....



No you won't. Don't make me tell that "Three generation" story. Our other sister will kill me if I air it in public...


----------



## brunettetiger

susieserb said:


> Pre *Brook Shield's* hairy eyebrows by what, 10 years? Margaux was the first and original
> 
> Sooooo *Brunettetiger *sees Brook in NY walking down the street, except she didn't know it was the former child model since Ms Shield (who has also taken a page out of Kim Bassinger's book of down dressing) ala sweats and no makeup etc..goes unrecognizable.
> 
> Brunette never gave her the time of day,only her huge LV messenger. It wasn't until a co-worker said, OMYGOSH that's *Brook Shields* did BT look up and realize, too funny.


 
So True!  I was too busy staring at bag level...

Me:"omg here comes an LV Alto"
Co-worker:"omg that waas Brooke Shields"
Me:"huh?"


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Doc Marten's on a WOACA (am now purchasing Birkenstocks); a stunning woman who is 100 years old and then there's that old age standby FABOOSH glasses~
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621220
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621221
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621222



Did you make up that word faboosh?! I like it! Anyway - you were on to something about WOACA's and glasses. Karen Walker (of the eponymous uber high fashion sunglass line) was inspired by "Advanced Style" and has partnered up with Ari Seth Cohen to have his girls model and showcase her wares. I guess Iris started it with her big round colorful frames and it became a way to add individual style AND cover up crows feet. It has snowballed big time. Or maybe Sally Jesse Raphael started it with her quirky red glasses- when was that? In the nineties?? . All I know is that I get an average of two compliments a day from strangers of all ages about my cat eye Tom Ford opticals.  Seriously - strangers in line at Wal-Mart have stopped me to carefully write down "T-o-m-F-o-r-d" so they know what to look up on eBay. Why do I only have ONE pair of glasses????


----------



## divnanata

brunettetiger said:


> So True!  I was too busy staring at bag level...
> 
> Me:"omg here comes an LV Alto"
> Co-worker:"omg that waas Brooke Shields"
> Me:"huh?"



Pathetic, girlfriend, and I can say this to you because I know you! But who am I to talk? I am on constant celebrity alert and yet I didn't see one single celeb this trip to LA- even when I had drinks at the Chateau Marmont! But then again it is getting harder and harder to even know who ARE these twerps in the Enquirer or The Star.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Seriously good shopping . I love that scarf - lots of panache with the thick fringe. Modeling shot??!!!




I'll post one when I get it. I just ordered it a few hours ago.


----------



## divnanata

NEWS FLASH!! This made the papers in London back in March. Don't know how I missed it but my fave -  Jerry Hall - that I've already featured here many times has CUT HER HAIR! Apparently the pressure to lop it off eventually got to her. Oh there were the usual compliments on how much* younger* and fresher she is now looking but I am a tad miffed. I barely recognized her and she doesn't look like "Jerry" anymore.

Plus - what if we DON'T WANT to look younger???


----------



## sis121598

Epona said:


> I like Linda Wright's blog, she has impeccable style.



Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! I can't wait to dig around there...



GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Even $100 seems cheap for Italian cashmere, but from what I gather, La Fiorentina is a small company that only makes their products available to a few high-end stores and on their website. No actual stores, advertising or marketing, really. Although they are now headquartered on Fifth Ave. in NYC. Founded in Florence, Italy, tho.



Very nice find!



brunettetiger said:


> whoa...finally had a chance to read through this thread!  Lots to ponder for the future...
> 
> and here's hoping my daily Pilates routine will keep me in 'just above the knee' skirts for as long as possible.  Though I find myself wearing tights alot more than I did in the past
> 
> I already cover my chest and have for years, but i dont want to cover my legs!  Say it isn't so!   I mean I gotta show off my birkenstocks, lolololol



If you have great legs I don't see a reason to stop showing them at any age, but I wouldn't wear super tight hoochy  mama skirts as a WOACA. So keep up the Pilates sista! 

Speaking of exercise...I have been an  on and off exerciser, and in my defense, the off times were my sickest and skinniest. 98lbs does NOT look good on me. Anyway, I was diagnosed with low bone mass several years ago, and this year I have made a pact with myself to exercise daily. I am allowed to miss, but more than 2 days is unacceptable. I do youtube ballet barre and weights. I am not buff...yet. But I figure I'm fighting off the bad stuff that I see my mom and MIL going through...



divnanata said:


> Karen Walker (of the eponymous uber high fashion sunglass line) was inspired by "Advanced Style" and has partnered up with Ari Seth Cohen to have his girls model and showcase her wares. I guess Iris started it with her big round colorful frames and it became a way to add individual style AND cover up crows feet. It has snowballed big time. Or maybe Sally Jesse Raphael started it with her quirky red glasses- when was that? In the nineties?? . All I know is that I get an average of two compliments a day from strangers of all ages about my cat eye Tom Ford opticals.  Seriously - strangers in line at Wal-Mart have stopped me to carefully write down "T-o-m-F-o-r-d" so they know what to look up on eBay. Why do I only have ONE pair of glasses????



They are so stylish, but I can't wear the large glasses. I look like a bug. I'm a Ray Ban gal. One black pair and one aviator.



susieserb said:


> Doc Marten's on a WOACA (am now purchasing Birkenstocks); a stunning woman who is 100 years old and then there's that old age standby FABOOSH glasses~



I bought a pair of Doc Marten's last year, finally. My kids have worn them for years, and when I was a kid I loved them, but couldn't afford them. I got a black pair of the shoe version. I love them! Faboosh!



divnanata said:


> I am on constant celebrity alert and yet I didn't see one single celeb this trip to LA- even when I had drinks at the Chateau Marmont! But then again it is getting harder and harder to even know who ARE these twerps in the Enquirer or The Star.


I really wasn't interested in seeking out the celebs when I was in LA last year, but my friend said if I was interested there were some restaurants she could take me to...I thought for sure we'd see some at LAX, isn't that where the paps hang out?



divnanata said:


> NEWS FLASH!! This made the papers in London back in March. Don't know how I missed it but my fave -  Jerry Hall - that I've already featured here many times has CUT HER HAIR! Apparently the pressure to lop it off eventually got to her. Oh there were the usual compliments on how much* younger* and fresher she is now looking but I am a tad miffed. I barely recognized her and she doesn't look like "Jerry" anymore.
> 
> Plus - what if we DON'T WANT to look younger???



I love Jerry too. At first I thought I was going to see her in a pixie cut. At least she kept some length. And hey, she can always grow it out.


We had a lovely Sunday! Had brunch outdoors and shopped around. I did find a pair of earrings at that shop, but nothing else. I took one picture of my outfit on the fly, I stopped in my daughter's bedroom so I had to crop out the mess and my head because I looked like a goober. I switched out the denim jacket for a flyaway, so flowy. It's not the best shot of the outfit, but you get the gist of it.






And a bonus shot of my husband and I at brunch.


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm loving this thread!  I feel like I'm some sort of middle-aged tween.  Too old for the younger fashions but too young for the older styles.  I'll be turning 54 in a couple of weeks.

I work as the apparel manager for a high end Italian motorcycle shop, so I have that sort of rocker chick vibe, but I often fear that I will come across as one of those older ladies that try just a little too hard. 

It's so nice to see all the pictures of these beautiful women that are looking fabulous at every age - it is really an inspiration!  Thank you all for this thread!


----------



## susieserb

inspiredgem said:


> I'm loving this thread!  I feel like I'm some sort of middle-aged tween.  Too old for the younger fashions but too young for the older styles.  I'll be turning 54 in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I work as the apparel manager for a high end Italian motorcycle shop, so I have that sort of rocker chick vibe, but I often fear that I will come across as one of those older ladies that try just a little too hard.
> 
> It's so nice to see all the pictures of these beautiful women that are looking fabulous at every age - it is really an inspiration!  Thank you all for this thread!


Oooooh I bet u have some great stories and awesome leather stuff to show us


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! I can't wait to dig around there...
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice find!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have great legs I don't see a reason to stop showing them at any age, but I wouldn't wear super tight hoochy  mama skirts as a WOACA. So keep up the Pilates sista!
> 
> Speaking of exercise...I have been an  on and off exerciser, and in my defense, the off times were my sickest and skinniest. 98lbs does NOT look good on me. Anyway, I was diagnosed with low bone mass several years ago, and this year I have made a pact with myself to exercise daily. I am allowed to miss, but more than 2 days is unacceptable. I do youtube ballet barre and weights. I am not buff...yet. But I figure I'm fighting off the bad stuff that I see my mom and MIL going through...
> 
> 
> 
> They are so stylish, but I can't wear the large glasses. I look like a bug. I'm a Ray Ban gal. One black pair and one aviator.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Doc Marten's last year, finally. My kids have worn them for years, and when I was a kid I loved them, but couldn't afford them. I got a black pair of the shoe version. I love them! Faboosh!
> 
> 
> I really wasn't interested in seeking out the celebs when I was in LA last year, but my friend said if I was interested there were some restaurants she could take me to...I thought for sure we'd see some at LAX, isn't that where the paps hang out?
> 
> 
> 
> I love Jerry too. At first I thought I was going to see her in a pixie cut. At least she kept some length. And hey, she can always grow it out.
> 
> 
> We had a lovely Sunday! Had brunch outdoors and shopped around. I did find a pair of earrings at that shop, but nothing else. I took one picture of my outfit on the fly, I stopped in my daughter's bedroom so I had to crop out the mess and my head because I looked like a goober. I switched out the denim jacket for a flyaway, so flowy. It's not the best shot of the outfit, but you get the gist of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bonus shot of my husband and I at brunch.


Totally adorbz now the details pleeze, are those birkies peeking out from under those pants that u must tell me brand name?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> NEWS FLASH!! This made the papers in London back in March. Don't know how I missed it but my fave -  Jerry Hall - that I've already featured here many times has CUT HER HAIR! Apparently the pressure to lop it off eventually got to her. Oh there were the usual compliments on how much* younger* and fresher she is now looking but I am a tad miffed. I barely recognized her and she doesn't look like "Jerry" anymore.
> 
> Plus - what if we DON'T WANT to look younger???




Whoa Nat DROP DEAD GORGEOUS.  Really she does look the same but the aviators hides her eye makeup (very important to you   Jerry's hair does look healthier?  Don't worry, I don't think your glamour rocker chic is done.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> They both have huge heads - which most movie stars do. Angelina actually looks like she has no neck - just a big head sitting on a twig with big boobs that stick straight out. Both look fab in the dress but i vote the WOACA.


 
Ha ha! I should have been a movie star... my head is enormous! 



divnanata said:


> Okay- hit the WOACA-load with these pics which are probably mostly from Ari Seth Cohen's "Advanced Style" diary. ( Some may have already been posted here but my old lady brain can't remember  ) Still they bear looking at every day! Would you believe the second lady is 'effen' 86 years OLD?


 
These ladies are absolutely stunning!



divnanata said:


> I am going to throw in these snaps of TDF stunning silver locks!!
> 
> The last is a famous movie star that everybody thinks is dead but she's still kicking! Can you guess?


 
I love Lauren Bacall... she is as gorgeous as always!



divnanata said:


> NEWS FLASH!! This made the papers in London back in March. Don't know how I missed it but my fave -  Jerry Hall - that I've already featured here many times has CUT HER HAIR! Apparently the pressure to lop it off eventually got to her. Oh there were the usual compliments on how much* younger* and fresher she is now looking but I am a tad miffed. I barely recognized her and she doesn't look like "Jerry" anymore.
> 
> Plus - what if we DON'T WANT to look younger???


 
I love that Jerry is aging naturally with no surgery or injectibles. She looks fabulous!



sis121598 said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! I can't wait to dig around there...
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice find!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have great legs I don't see a reason to stop showing them at any age, but I wouldn't wear super tight hoochy  mama skirts as a WOACA. So keep up the Pilates sista!
> 
> Speaking of exercise...I have been an  on and off exerciser, and in my defense, the off times were my sickest and skinniest. 98lbs does NOT look good on me. Anyway, I was diagnosed with low bone mass several years ago, and this year I have made a pact with myself to exercise daily. I am allowed to miss, but more than 2 days is unacceptable. I do youtube ballet barre and weights. I am not buff...yet. But I figure I'm fighting off the bad stuff that I see my mom and MIL going through...
> 
> 
> 
> They are so stylish, but I can't wear the large glasses. I look like a bug. I'm a Ray Ban gal. One black pair and one aviator.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Doc Marten's last year, finally. My kids have worn them for years, and when I was a kid I loved them, but couldn't afford them. I got a black pair of the shoe version. I love them! Faboosh!
> 
> 
> I really wasn't interested in seeking out the celebs when I was in LA last year, but my friend said if I was interested there were some restaurants she could take me to...I thought for sure we'd see some at LAX, isn't that where the paps hang out?
> 
> 
> 
> I love Jerry too. At first I thought I was going to see her in a pixie cut. At least she kept some length. And hey, she can always grow it out.
> 
> 
> We had a lovely Sunday! Had brunch outdoors and shopped around. I did find a pair of earrings at that shop, but nothing else. I took one picture of my outfit on the fly, I stopped in my daughter's bedroom so I had to crop out the mess and my head because I looked like a goober. I switched out the denim jacket for a flyaway, so flowy. It's not the best shot of the outfit, but you get the gist of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bonus shot of my husband and I at brunch.


 
You are beautiful! You and your hubby make a great-looking couple!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Did you make up that word faboosh?! I like it! Anyway - you were on to something about WOACA's and glasses. Karen Walker (of the eponymous uber high fashion sunglass line) was inspired by "Advanced Style" and has partnered up with Ari Seth Cohen to have his girls model and showcase her wares. I guess Iris started it with her big round colorful frames and it became a way to add individual style AND cover up crows feet. It has snowballed big time. Or maybe Sally Jesse Raphael started it with her quirky red glasses- when was that? In the nineties?? . All I know is that I get an average of two compliments a day from strangers of all ages about my cat eye Tom Ford opticals.  Seriously - strangers in line at Wal-Mart have stopped me to carefully write down "T-o-m-F-o-r-d" so they know what to look up on eBay. Why do I only have ONE pair of glasses????


Whose the last glamorous WOACA with those cat eye glasses!!! Sis you rank up there with those other ladies!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

Remember MTV DJ fame "Downtown Julie Brown".  WOACA does us proud... Can't tell if she's had "work" done though? Nose job.  So what? Julie looks HOT!


----------



## sis121598

inspiredgem said:


> I'm loving this thread!  I feel like I'm some sort of middle-aged tween.  Too old for the younger fashions but too young for the older styles.  I'll be turning 54 in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I work as the apparel manager for a high end Italian motorcycle shop, so I have that sort of rocker chick vibe, but I often fear that I will come across as one of those older ladies that try just a little too hard.
> 
> It's so nice to see all the pictures of these beautiful women that are looking fabulous at every age - it is really an inspiration!  Thank you all for this thread!



Welcome! I am 51, so I know where you're at. I bet you have some great leather. I love the rocker chick look too. My husband plays in a band, we love to go to concerts together, so I get to wear it often enough. I think if you feel good in it, no sane person would think you were trying to hard. 



susieserb said:


> Totally adorbz now the details pleeze, are those birkies peeking out from under those pants that u must tell me brand name?


Yes! I was inspired by the Birkenstock Chic thread. They are the Arizonas https://www.birkenstockusa.com/products/women/sandals/arizona/black-birko-flor/5179



HermesNewbie said:


> You are beautiful! You and your hubby make a great-looking couple!



Thank you! We'll celebrate 25 yrs this fall.



susieserb said:


> Remember MTV DJ fame "Downtown Julie Brown".  WOACA does us proud... Can't tell if she's had "work" done though? Nose job.  So what? Julie looks HOT!


Good to see an original V-Jay from back in the days when MTV played music!


----------



## sis121598

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/03/27/rules-of-style-ines-de-la-fressange-on-dressing-for-yourself-and-why-bad-fashion-is-a-good-thing/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

I came across this Ines story. If you haven't read her book about Parisian Chic, I recommend it. I used it to inspire making sense of my wardrobe and understanding how to mix styles.


----------



## susieserb

Oh yes the Arizona's, I have a pair coming to me as we speak (along with Mayari's).

But who makes the pants?


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!! I can't wait to dig around there...
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of Doc Marten's last year, finally. My kids have worn them for years, and when I was a kid I loved them, but couldn't afford them. I got a black pair of the shoe version. I love them! Faboosh!
> 
> 
> We had a lovely Sunday! Had brunch outdoors and shopped around. I did find a pair of earrings at that shop, but nothing else. I took one picture of my outfit on the fly, I stopped in my daughter's bedroom so I had to crop out the mess and my head because I looked like a goober. I switched out the denim jacket for a flyaway, so flowy. It's not the best shot of the outfit, but you get the gist of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bonus shot of my husband and I at brunch.



OMG!!! You are every bit as beautiful as I knew you would be! And the outfit is just so elegantly cool. Thank you thank you for adding a face to the posts. Faces I should say. Truly inspirational!


----------



## divnanata

inspiredgem said:


> I'm loving this thread!  I feel like I'm some sort of middle-aged tween.  Too old for the younger fashions but too young for the older styles.  I'll be turning 54 in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I work as the apparel manager for a high end Italian motorcycle shop, so I have that sort of rocker chick vibe, but I often fear that I will come across as one of those older ladies that try just a little too hard.
> 
> It's so nice to see all the pictures of these beautiful women that are looking fabulous at every age - it is really an inspiration!  Thank you all for this thread!



So happy you are here!! You know - when I was naming this thread I didn't want to define our group by numbers. I just get so irritated by those typical fashion columns that trumpet  *: Style at Every Age* and then the most boring stuff is reserved for  the actual number I happen to be. Why on earth couldn't I wear the same earrings as a twenty year old? I just like serious glamour and that is something difficult to pull off unless you are a WOACA!!!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Oh yes the Arizona's, I have a pair coming to me as we speak (along with Mayari's).
> 
> But who makes the pants?


Asos. I took a chance and ordered them when I was getting a pair of Juju jelly shoes for my youngest ( told you she was into vintage). I have to fold the waist over to make the length work.
It's just like a maxi skirt, but it's pants. So comfy!
[url]http://us.asos.com/ASOS-Low-Rise-Wide-Leg-Pants/131d48/?iid=3771481&mporgp=L0FTT1MvQVNPUy1Mb3ctUmlzZS1XaWRlLUxlZy1Ucm91c2Vycy9Qcm9kLw..work.[/URL]



divnanata said:


> OMG!!! You are every bit as beautiful as I knew you would be! And the outfit is just so elegantly cool. Thank you thank you for adding a face to the posts. Faces I should say. Truly inspirational!


Thank you! Elegantly cool is a goal...


----------



## inspiredgem

susieserb said:


> Oooooh I bet u have some great stories and awesome leather stuff to show us





sis121598 said:


> Welcome! I am 51, so I know where you're at. I bet you have some great leather. I love the rocker chick look too. My husband plays in a band, we love to go to concerts together, so I get to wear it often enough. I think if you feel good in it, no sane person would think you were trying to hard.
> 
> 
> Yes! I was inspired by the Birkenstock Chic thread. They are the Arizonas https://www.birkenstockusa.com/products/women/sandals/arizona/black-birko-flor/5179
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! We'll celebrate 25 yrs this fall.
> 
> 
> Good to see an original V-Jay from back in the days when MTV played music!





divnanata said:


> So happy you are here!! You know - when I was naming this thread I didn't want to define our group by numbers. I just get so irritated by those typical fashion columns that trumpet  *: Style at Every Age* and then the most boring stuff is reserved for  the actual number I happen to be. Why on earth couldn't I wear the same earrings as a twenty year old? I just like serious glamour and that is something difficult to pull off unless you are a WOACA!!!



Thanks for the warm welcome!  

I doubt this could be called a 'style' but this is what I look like on the bike.  This picture cracks me up because it was for a photo shoot for a 'Women and Motorcycles' calendar and they asked me to look tough.    The other pic is something more day to day


----------



## susieserb

inspiredgem said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I doubt this could be called a 'style' but this is what I look like on the bike.  This picture cracks me up because it was for a photo shoot for a 'Women and Motorcycles' calendar and they asked me to look tough.    The other pic is something more day to day


Hot dang that's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## divnanata

OOOoooo yeah! *Inspiredgem* - that moto jumpsuit is unbelievably divine!! Love it on you and will need to see more of this stuff!!!


----------



## divnanata

Suze - that top hat photo with Downtown Julie put me in mind of the glorious Daphne Guinness. At 46 she has defined haute couture dressing with her fearless originality and creativity. All the designers clamor for her to wear their clothes. There is pretty much only one like her (unless you count non-WOACA Lady Gaga) and her socialite lifestyle offers limitless opportunities to dress to the max. Daphne is not an ordinary dame. She's more like a constantly changing art installation. Oh if only I could wear one fingerless and diamond encrusted spikey chain metal glove somewhere?


----------



## divnanata

More Daphne. I even have a book about her. Sad to see this photo with L'wren Scott. They were best friends and collaborators. L'wren had always been a fashion icon of mine as well. Sigh.


----------



## sis121598

inspiredgem said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I doubt this could be called a 'style' but this is what I look like on the bike.  This picture cracks me up because it was for a photo shoot for a 'Women and Motorcycles' calendar and they asked me to look tough.    The other pic is something more day to day


You rock in both styles!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> More Daphne. I even have a book about her. Sad to see this photo with L'wren Scott. They were best friends and collaborators. L'wren had always been a fashion icon of mine as well. Sigh.


What a fantastical, divine creature. Wouldn't it be fun to have someplace to wear this?

I just this minute ordered a pair of Hudson jeans. Zappos had exactly what I wanted, on sale!http://www.zappos.com/hudson-collin-skinny-in-foley-foley


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Hi Ladies! May I join the fun?  Three weeks from my 51st birthday and struggling with my middle aged body shape. I gather I'm one of the few here who is on the high end of the size scale - a 16.  That puts me out of range for a lot of designer clothing but I am relentless in pursuit of an anti-normcore wardrobe.

I'm loving all of the inspiration pics.  I'll be reading this thread daily from now on.


----------



## sis121598

I haven't looked at the purse blog in a while and guess who made it on there a few days ago...http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-may-16.html


----------



## sis121598

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hi Ladies! May I join the fun?  Three weeks from my 51st birthday and struggling with my middle aged body shape. I gather I'm one of the few here who is on the high end of the size scale - a 16.  That puts me out of range for a lot of designer clothing but I am relentless in pursuit of an anti-normcore wardrobe.
> 
> I'm loving all of the inspiration pics.  I'll be reading this thread daily from now on.



Welcome and congrats on your upcoming birthday! I posted a link recently that had a video about shopping for designers who cut more generously for our older bodies.
http://www.bridgetteraes.com/2014/04/17/how-to-stylishly-age-gracefully-video/

 And I like to think outside the box too. I love Japanese style and many of their garments fit multiples sizes. There are also not as well known designers that I am looking into that are found at boutiques and more one of a kind pieces. It reminds me of when I worked in a salon and a young designer brought his work into the shop. I bought an amazing dress from him for $50. Here is one for example. I haven't been there nor have I seen any of these clothes, but I'm intrigued by them and have found some available online...http://www.upstairson7th.com/apparel/


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I haven't looked at the purse blog in a while and guess who made it on there a few days ago...http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-may-16.html


OMGOSH!!! An honorable mention (even though the name is spelled wrong) but then again SO WHAT a WOACA is recognized and isn't that what we want after all? Okay sis now back to ASOS (you are a nice little vein of information)...

BTW can't wear these Arizona's, they just don't fit me like the Mayari's?

Here's the nod from the Purse Blog (Sis I can't believe you saw this?)?
_*
"This month in the Wardrobe, divanata cleverly started a wonderful thread dedicated to fashion for women of &#8220;a certain age.&#8221; There are plenty of us out there, and this thread on glamour and styling is already a popular conversation. Even if you are not &#8220;of a certain age,&#8221; the commentary is brilliant and the thread makes for a fun read full of great photographs. Interestingly, an older thread featuring modest dressing has appeared on page one, and we spent quite a bit of time looking over these incredible fashions and hope to see more in the future."*_


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> OMGOSH!!! An honorable mention (even though the name is spelled wrong) but then again SO WHAT a WOACA is recognized and isn't that what we want after all? Okay sis now back to ASOS (you are a nice little vein of information)...
> 
> BTW can't wear these Arizona's, they just don't fit me like the Mayari's?
> 
> Here's the nod from the Purse Blog (Sis I can't believe you saw this?)?
> _*
> "This month in the Wardrobe, divanata cleverly started a wonderful thread dedicated to fashion for women of a certain age. There are plenty of us out there, and this thread on glamour and styling is already a popular conversation. Even if you are not of a certain age, the commentary is brilliant and the thread makes for a fun read full of great photographs. Interestingly, an older thread featuring modest dressing has appeared on page one, and we spent quite a bit of time looking over these incredible fashions and hope to see more in the future."*_



Isn't it a blast that we made the blog! Yes, we will not wilt into fashion oblivion...

The Mayuri's are cute!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Isn't it a blast that we made the blog! Yes, we will not wilt into fashion oblivion...
> 
> *The Mayuri's are cute!*



Yea, addicted..chalk up three now and there they sit politely, next to my CL's? CL's looking over at the Mayari's and holding their noses...

Alas I am grasping my "certain age"ness".  Birkenstocks are IN right? Youthful right? I'm hip RIGHT?

Arizona's??? I can walk in 4 inch stilettos better then those thangs?  Not really but I feel like Herman Munster


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Yea, addicted..chalk up three now and there they sit politely, next to my CL's? CL's looking over at the Mayari's and holding their noses...


----------



## sis121598

Here's an online boutique that carries some of those designers. Not every item is my style for sure, but some cool and different things to be had. I just found it the other day, so let the purusing begin.http://www.fawbushs.com/


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Here's an online boutique that carries some of those designers. Not every item is my style for sure, but some cool and different things to be had. I just found it the other day, so let the purusing begin.http://www.fawbushs.com/



You must be reading my pee-wee brain on this one.  I keep staring at Beyonce's mother from an earlier pic, loving this particular outfit. 

I'm thinking her attire here works on so many figure types by etching out one's waist, (a struggle for me, I never really had one).  

Then you send this link highlighting this very fashion trend? Psst a Rick Owen's vest will work perfectly here, a designer I adore but hate his price points.


----------



## V0N1B2

susieserb said:


> Here's the nod from the Purse Blog (Sis I can't believe you saw this?)?
> _*
> "This month in the Wardrobe, divanata cleverly started a wonderful thread dedicated to fashion for women of a certain age. There are plenty of us out there, and this thread on glamour and styling is already a popular conversation. Even if you are not of a certain age, the commentary is brilliant and the thread makes for a fun read full of great photographs. Interestingly, an older thread featuring modest dressing has appeared on page one, and we spent quite a bit of time looking over these incredible fashions and hope to see more in the future."*_


Woot Woot! Three cheers for WOACA!!!


----------



## Gerry

Daphne is truly one of a kind!!  Have you ladies ever watched a series of short films (on Youtube) called something like The World of Haute Couture? I learned about it in the Chanel or Hermes forum. Anyway, there are about 4 or 5 of them and they are interviews with women who buy Haute Couture including Daphne Guiness,Betsey Bloomingdale and others. Check it out.


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> Daphne is truly one of a kind!!  Have you ladies ever watched a series of short films (on Youtube) called something like The World of Haute Couture? I learned about it in the Chanel or Hermes forum. Anyway, there are about 4 or 5 of them and they are interviews with women who buy Haute Couture including Daphne Guiness,Betsey Bloomingdale and others. Check it out.




Brilliant! Here ya go!


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hi Ladies! May I join the fun?  Three weeks from my 51st birthday and struggling with my middle aged body shape. I gather I'm one of the few here who is on the high end of the size scale - a 16.  That puts me out of range for a lot of designer clothing but I am relentless in pursuit of an anti-normcore wardrobe.
> 
> I'm loving all of the inspiration pics.  I'll be reading this thread daily from now on.



I am sure you are in the luscious range like me and glam is achievable for all of us. I am going to start researching the best of what is out there. No big deal for me because HELLO - that is what I do all the time anyway. I can scroll through an entire sale from Neiman Marcus Last Call and not find one single thing I like. Then again there is always that special something that can surface and BINGO! And remember - showing off your curves is more flattering than trying to hide yourself in volumes. For me the key is emphasizing the classic hourglass. Stand up real straight and sneer at everybody  - especially people in their twenties LOL!!! - (confidence is the most effective beauty aid there is...) and you RULE!!!


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I haven't looked at the purse blog in a while and guess who made it on there a few days ago...http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-may-16.html



Yes baby YES! I guess this means we can stick around!

Here's a quote from our soul mother Betty Friedan:

"Aging is not 'lost youth' but a new stage of opportunity and strength. It's a different stage of life and if you are going to pretend it's youth, you are going to miss it. You are going to miss the surprises, the possibilities, and the evolution that we are just beginning to know about because there are no role models, no guideposts, and no signs."

I don't want to be young. I want to be a DIVA!


----------



## divnanata

Gerry said:


> Daphne is truly one of a kind!!  Have you ladies ever watched a series of short films (on Youtube) called something like The World of Haute Couture? I learned about it in the Chanel or Hermes forum. Anyway, there are about 4 or 5 of them and they are interviews with women who buy Haute Couture including Daphne Guiness,Betsey Bloomingdale and others. Check it out.



So fun!!! Thanks for letting us in on it. Watching the glamour gals in action makes them more accessible somehow - like they might even trip or something.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

sis121598 said:


> Welcome! I am 51, so I know where you're at. I bet you have some great leather. I love the rocker chick look too. My husband plays in a band, we love to go to concerts together, so I get to wear it often enough. I think if you feel good in it, no sane person would think you were trying to hard.
> 
> 
> Yes! I was inspired by the Birkenstock Chic thread. They are the Arizonas https://www.birkenstockusa.com/products/women/sandals/arizona/black-birko-flor/5179
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! We'll celebrate 25 yrs this fall.
> 
> 
> Good to see an original V-Jay from back in the days when MTV played music!



Correction: Julie Brown wasn't an original MTV VJ. She came on a bit later. The first five were Mark Goodman, Alan Hunter, Nina Blackwood, JJ Jackson (RIP) and ... my fave ... Martha Quinn! I talk to Martha a good bit on Twitter. She's still just as perky and nice as she ever was!


----------



## HauteMama

Although Iman was a model, she is still looking fantastic. And Grace Jones is just legendary and looks amazing at 65.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Correction: Julie Brown wasn't an original MTV VJ. She came on a bit later. The first five were Mark Goodman, Alan Hunter, Nina Blackwood, JJ Jackson (RIP) and ... my fave ... Martha Quinn! I talk to Martha a good bit on Twitter. She's still just as perky and nice as she ever was!



No Not an Original but she was a part of the MTV DJ fame (there were a whole litany of them) and certainly made a name for herself.  I love how she has improved.


----------



## divnanata

HauteMama said:


> Although Iman was a model, she is still looking fantastic. And Grace Jones is just legendary and looks amazing at 65.



Trust me - these gals are on my list to dissect their style. Iman is quite literally one of the most beautiful women ever in the world. You can't find an adjective that does her justice.  And Grace Jones ruled the fashion world in her day. I need to see more...


----------



## divnanata

OH NOOooooo! I finally got around to opening my mail after the trip and was excited to see a packet from Michael Kors. A couple of years ago I gave myself permission to shop his lines only if I could get the very cheapest price and it paid off. He appeared to know how to design for a woman's body. The dresses hit at just the right elegant spot. The stretch of the thick fabrics helped hug and camouflage. Well guess what just spoiled it all. NORMCORE. I'm gonna smack that hipster that first thought up this anti-fashion crap right upside the head. Oooooo - gotta be 'ironic' and do a 180 from everything familiar just to be coooool. It's like Michael is trying to channel Mr. Rogers or a sister wife. Please nobody buy this stuff so he stops making it - PLEASE!

Now I know some of you cuties would probably be able to rock the menswear look that Diane Keaton made so famous. You are all wraiths with tiny ankles and a delicate frame. No doubt some of these styles might look charming on you - they way they do on Kim Basinger et al. Heavy soled shoes would just emphasize your daintiness. But on me at six feet tall and size 12 feet I look like a man in drag. I know Kanye dressed Kim in a voluminous coat but she wore extremely feminine dresses underneath and very high skinny heels. I'd like to see HER pull off GRANDMA. And chunky soled shoes would do her enormous posterior NO favors. She would look like a peasant right off the boat from Armenia. (No offense to any of you peasants from Armenia readers. I only picked that country because she is part Armenian...)


So don't buy any of this AT ALL. If you do we will see nothing but this sort of dreck from everyone. Yuck. And it all costs lots of money. Little skinny gals - you can wear so much. Take pity on us...SOB!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> OH NOOooooo! I finally got around to opening my mail after the trip and was excited to see a packet from Michael Kors. A couple of years ago I gave myself permission to shop his lines only if I could get the very cheapest price and it paid off. He appeared to know how to design for a woman's body. The dresses hit at just the right elegant spot. The stretch of the thick fabrics helped hug and camouflage. Well guess what just spoiled it all. NORMCORE. I'm gonna smack that hipster that first thought up this anti-fashion crap right upside the head. Oooooo - gotta be 'ironic' and do a 180 from everything familiar just to be coooool. It's like Michael is trying to channel Mr. Rogers or a sister wife. Please nobody buy this stuff so he stops making it - PLEASE!
> 
> Now I know some of you cuties would probably be able to rock the menswear look that Diane Keaton made so famous. You are all wraiths with tiny ankles and a delicate frame. No doubt some of these styles might look charming on you - they way they do on Kim Basinger et al. Heavy soled shoes would just emphasize your daintiness. But on me at six feet tall and size 12 feet I look like a man in drag. I know Kanye dressed Kim in a voluminous coat but she wore extremely feminine dresses underneath and very high skinny heels. I'd like to see HER pull off GRANDMA. And chunky soled shoes would do her enormous posterior NO favors. She would look like a peasant right off the boat from Armenia. (No offense to any of you peasants from Armenia readers. I only picked that country because she is part Armenian...)
> 
> 
> So don't buy any of this AT ALL. If you do we will see nothing but this sort of dreck from everyone. Yuck. And it all costs lots of money. Little skinny gals - you can wear so much. Take pity on us...SOB!


I got my dense little book a few days ago, flipped the pages....gagged and then tossed it in the trash.


----------



## Suzie

Not a great pic but I was 52 on Sunday and this was at my birthday lunch


----------



## Suzie

Another one after a few vinos.


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Correction: Julie Brown wasn't an original MTV VJ. She came on a bit later. The first five were Mark Goodman, Alan Hunter, Nina Blackwood, JJ Jackson (RIP) and ... my fave ... Martha Quinn! I talk to Martha a good bit on Twitter. She's still just as perky and nice as she ever was!





susieserb said:


> No Not an Original but she was a part of the MTV DJ fame (there were a whole litany of them) and certainly made a name for herself.  I love how she has improved.



Yes, I guess my old brain was just thinking of the Orignial Mtv that actually had vjays and  played music videos...



HauteMama said:


> Although Iman was a model, she is still looking fantastic. And Grace Jones is just legendary and looks amazing at 65.



I follow Iman on FB. She and I have held actual convos. I follow her not only because she is fabulous, but my youngest is crazy about David. 
How crazy you ask? Well, a few years ago I surprised my daughter with a day trip to NYC on her birthday. We already knew which building Iman & David lived in  so we went there and she posed for pictures out front and soaked in their essence. Not stalkery at all really.They never showed...then we shopped. 

Grace Jones...love her too. Back in the 80's my friend likened my style to Grace's.  I was flattered.





susieserb said:


> You must be reading my pee-wee brain on this one.  I keep staring at Beyonce's mother from an earlier pic, loving this particular outfit.
> 
> I'm thinking her attire here works on so many figure types by etching out one's waist, (a struggle for me, I never really had one).
> 
> Then you send this link highlighting this very fashion trend? Psst a Rick Owen's vest will work perfectly here, a designer I adore but hate his price points.



Great minds.



divnanata said:


> Yes baby YES! I guess this means we can stick around!
> 
> Here's a quote from our soul mother Betty Friedan:
> 
> "Aging is not 'lost youth' but a new stage of opportunity and strength. It's a different stage of life and if you are going to pretend it's youth, you are going to miss it. You are going to miss the surprises, the possibilities, and the evolution that we are just beginning to know about because there are no role models, no guideposts, and no signs."
> 
> I don't want to be young. I want to be a DIVA!



THIS! This should be our battle cry! Maybe you could edit the 1st post and add Betty's quote right at the start so no one misses it.



divnanata said:


> OH NOOooooo! I finally got around to opening my mail after the trip and was excited to see a packet from Michael Kors. A couple of years ago I gave myself permission to shop his lines only if I could get the very cheapest price and it paid off. He appeared to know how to design for a woman's body. The dresses hit at just the right elegant spot. The stretch of the thick fabrics helped hug and camouflage. Well guess what just spoiled it all. NORMCORE. I'm gonna smack that hipster that first thought up this anti-fashion crap right upside the head. Oooooo - gotta be 'ironic' and do a 180 from everything familiar just to be coooool. It's like Michael is trying to channel Mr. Rogers or a sister wife. Please nobody buy this stuff so he stops making it - PLEASE!
> 
> Now I know some of you cuties would probably be able to rock the menswear look that Diane Keaton made so famous. You are all wraiths with tiny ankles and a delicate frame. No doubt some of these styles might look charming on you - they way they do on Kim Basinger et al. Heavy soled shoes would just emphasize your daintiness. But on me at six feet tall and size 12 feet I look like a man in drag. I know Kanye dressed Kim in a voluminous coat but she wore extremely feminine dresses underneath and very high skinny heels. I'd like to see HER pull off GRANDMA. And chunky soled shoes would do her enormous posterior NO favors. She would look like a peasant right off the boat from Armenia. (No offense to any of you peasants from Armenia readers. I only picked that country because she is part Armenian...)
> 
> 
> So don't buy any of this AT ALL. If you do we will see nothing but this sort of dreck from everyone. Yuck. And it all costs lots of money. Little skinny gals - you can wear so much. Take pity on us...SOB!



That's gross. BUT, you brought up some very good points on what works on most bodies and what only works on the minority. Michael, Michael, Michael, hopefully this is just a misstep and you'll be back...



Suzie said:


> Not a great pic but I was 52 on Sunday and this was at my birthday lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623059


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> Another one after a few vinos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623061


----------



## Suzie

Thanks for the compliments ladies, I am loving all of the photos on here.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Suzie said:


> Another one after a few vinos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623061


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Remember MTV DJ fame "Downtown Julie Brown".  WOACA does us proud... Can't tell if she's had "work" done though? Nose job.  So what? Julie looks HOT!


 
She does look like she's had some work done, but she looks amazing!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

@sis121598 Thanks for those links and the kind welcome. I enjoyed the blog and will be following her.

@susie I love that pic and covet that leather jacket!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I love these ladies - they all look fabulous!


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> Happy birthday, Suzie! You look absolutely beautiful! I don't think I've ever seen a photo of you!



Thank you HermesNewbie, I think I have only posted a couple of photos on here. As you get older you are not so confident about your looks as everybody seems to be pretty young things.


----------



## Suzie

ImaBagAddict said:


> @sis121598 Thanks for those links and the kind welcome. I enjoyed the blog and will be following her.
> 
> @susie I love that pic and covet that leather jacket!



Thank you , I have several RO jackets and I do love them as they feel like cardigans. I was surprised when I bought the metallic silver one my husband approved as he can be a bit boring about my fashion choices.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I absolutely love Gwen (44) and Cate (45). My kids think Gwen is awesome but think I'm an old lady. I always remind them that I am younger than she is, lol!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Suzie said:


> Thank you HermesNewbie, I think I have only posted a couple of photos on here. As you get older you are not so confident about your looks as everybody seems to be pretty young things.


 
I can relate. I post pretty frequently on Instagram but I was reluctant to post any "selfies" because everyone seems so young and glamorous. I'm just an ordinary middle-aged mom who loves makeup, fashion, and Hermes. While I haven't been brave enough to show my face, I have posted a few outfits.


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> I can relate. I post pretty frequently on Instagram but I was reluctant to post any "selfies" because everyone seems so young and glamorous. I'm just an ordinary middle-aged mom who loves makeup, fashion, and Hermes. While I haven't been brave enough to show my face, I have posted a few outfits.



That is me to a tee, I almost hesitated about posting my pic but then I though what the heck,who cares! I am probably more than a middle age Mum as I am 52 and i can guarantee I will not live to 104 years old so I am probably past middle age. I have 2 kids,a girl of 24 and a son almost 22, where did the years go?


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> Thank you HermesNewbie, I think I have only posted a couple of photos on here. As you get older you are not so confident about your looks as everybody seems to be pretty young things.



Not here my dear, this thread warrants the poster to display pics with lots of confidence (the foundational building block of beauty), show yourself without concern, our support should be affirming and with love. This is a new stage of our lives where we're all in the same boat. 

I'm jelly of the silver RO JACKET.  That piece is to die for.


----------



## Suzie

susieserb said:


> Not here my dear, this thread warrants the poster to display pics with lots of confidence (the foundational building block of beauty), show yourself without concern, our support should be affirming and with love. This is a new stage of our lives where we're all in the same boat.
> 
> I'm jelly of the silver RO JACKET.  That piece is to die for.



From one Susie to another you are very kind and make me feel good.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Suzie said:


> That is me to a tee, I almost hesitated about posting my pic but then I though what the heck,who cares! I am probably more than a middle age Mum as I am 52 and i can guarantee I will not live to 104 years old so I am probably past middle age. I have 2 kids,a girl of 24 and a son almost 22, where did the years go?


 
It does go by unbelievably fast! My son is 13 (will turn 14 in a few months) and my daughter is 10. It seems like only yesterday they were toddlers!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Not here my dear, this thread warrants the poster to display pics with lots of confidence (the foundational building block of beauty), show yourself without concern, our support should be affirming and with love. This is a new stage of our lives where we're all in the same boat.


 
LOVE this!


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> It does go by unbelievably fast! My son is 13 (will turn 14 in a few months) and my daughter is 10. It seems like only yesterday they were toddlers!



It does go so quickly so you have to enjoy every stage of their lives and each stage brings different challenges! Getting them to adulthood in one piece is hard enough and I have made it thank goodness.


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> I absolutely love Gwen (44) and Cate (45). My kids think Gwen is awesome but think I'm an old lady. I always remind them that I am younger than she is, lol!



Funny story, about 5-6 years ago to maybe more I was buying fruit and veg at my local green grocer and I heard a voice at the next check out and I though what a stunning cultured very Shakespeare type of voice and I look across and it was Cate Blanchett with her toddler in the pram. She is a stunning, stunning woman.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

This is my outfit from Saturday (please excuse my messy closet): Talbots top and jeans, Prada wedge sandals, J Crew bracelet, and VCA necklace (hard to see in this photo).


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> This is my outfit from Saturday (please excuse my messy closet): Talbots top and jeans, Prada wedge sandals, J Crew bracelet, and VCA necklace (hard to see in this photo).



You look gorgeous, I wish I could see your vca necklace, which one is it?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Suzie said:


> You look gorgeous, I wish I could see your vca necklace, which one is it?


 
Thank you! It is a yellow gold mop pendant. I'm hoping to get either a bracelet or earrings next.


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> Thank you! It is a yellow gold mop pendant. I'm hoping to get either a bracelet or earrings next.



I have the white gold MOP pendant so we are cousins on the necklace.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Suzie said:


> Funny story, about 5-6 years ago to maybe more I was buying fruit and veg at my local green grocer and I heard a voice at the next check out and I though what a stunning cultured very Shakespeare type of voice and I look across and it was Cate Blanchett with her toddler in the pram. She is a stunning, stunning woman.


 
Wow - how cool!



Suzie said:


> I have the white gold MOP pendant so we are cousins on the necklace.


 
VCA is addictive, isn't it? If only I had a money tree to fund more purchases!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I was never a fan of Pam Anderson, but she is becoming more lovely as she ages.


----------



## Gerry

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hi Ladies! May I join the fun?  Three weeks from my 51st birthday and struggling with my middle aged body shape. I gather I'm one of the few here who is on the high end of the size scale - a 16.  That puts me out of range for a lot of designer clothing but I am relentless in pursuit of an anti-normcore wardrobe.
> 
> I'm loving all of the inspiration pics.  I'll be reading this thread daily from now on.





Don't feel alone or lonely!!!! I am a 16,too. You know, Chanel makes a 50--fits great! So does St. John and others I probably don't know. Do you?


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> I was never a fan of Pam Anderson, but she is becoming more lovely as she ages.



She does but she had her fake Tatars out at Cannes and it was not a good look.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Suzie said:


> She does but she had her fake Tatars out at Cannes and it was not a good look.


 
Lol! I agree... she needs to get rid of those!


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> This is my outfit from Saturday (please excuse my messy closet): Talbots top and jeans, Prada wedge sandals, J Crew bracelet, and VCA necklace (hard to see in this photo).



Easy breezy gorgey, my kind of Summer outfit.  That closet girl woof, pretty fabulous.  

I want some rope wedges now?

My one and only child graduates from HS THIS Thursday.  I started pretty late having children so his departure in three months will slay me.


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> I was never a fan of Pam Anderson, but she is becoming more lovely as she ages.



Pam cutting her hair was the most logical decision she has made in YEARS!!


----------



## sis121598

HermesNewbie said:


> I love these ladies - they all look fabulous!


Betty is a queen!



Suzie said:


> Thank you , I have several RO jackets and I do love them as they feel like cardigans. I was surprised when I bought the metallic silver one my husband approved as he can be a bit boring about my fashion choices.


Sounds like my husband. It looks fab on you!



susieserb said:


> Not here my dear, this thread warrants the poster to display pics with lots of confidence (the foundational building block of beauty), show yourself without concern, our support should be affirming and with love. This is a new stage of our lives where we're all in the same boat.



YES!!!!!! This should also be stated in the first post of this thread...



HermesNewbie said:


> This is my outfit from Saturday (please excuse my messy closet): Talbots top and jeans, Prada wedge sandals, J Crew bracelet, and VCA necklace (hard to see in this photo).



Perfect Saturday outfit! 



susieserb said:


> My one and only child graduates from HS THIS Thursday.  I started pretty late having children so his departure in three months will slay me.



My youngest graduates high school too, next week. She is attending college nearby, same school as her dad and sister attend and she'll commute. My oldest will graduate college at 20(!) in December.

Whew! Time doesn't merely fly, it's a supersonic jet!

I was having a serious convo with my husband about moving out of the 'burbs. He has commuted to work forever and now that the kids are grown we don't need to live by the schools. I'm not sure if he'll ever retire and I can't see him doing that commute much longer 1.5 hrs each way! I love the idea of ditching the car and living in an area with great restaurants, shopping (!), arts. It won't happen right away, but I am hatching a plan...


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Betty is a queen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!! This should also be stated in the first post of this
> I was having a serious convo with my husband about moving out of the 'burbs. He has commuted to work forever and now that the kids are grown we don't need to live by the schools. I'm not sure if he'll ever retire and I can't see him doing that commute much longer 1.5 hrs each way! I love the idea of ditching the car and living in an area with great restaurants, shopping (!), arts. It won't happen right away, but I am hatching a plan...



Oh yes, that would be divine, I will live vicariously through u (New York right).  Divnanata wants the same, her DH, not so much...


----------



## divnanata

Suzie said:


> Not a great pic but I was 52 on Sunday and this was at my birthday lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623059


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> OMGOSG u two R too cute for words.  Susie, ur DH blends with ur look perfectly and that RO JACKET is just divine on u.  Now DH's can be a MAOCA and urs fits the bill.  My DH? Oy...he needs the Queer Eye for the Straight Guy makeover.  But that will never happen!



Your DH - my brother-in-law - has his own style and I think he rocks it. Nobody else dresses like him and I like the originality! Find a pic of him with his safari hat!!!

MY DH is stubbornly sticking with his NORMCORE style and it can drive me crazy. I have to admit, though, at the Chateau Marmont he fit right in with the young hipsters by wearing a crummy T-shirt and cargo shorts.


----------



## divnanata

Suzie said:


> Thank you , I have several RO jackets and I do love them as they feel like cardigans. I was surprised when I bought the metallic silver one my husband approved as he can be a bit boring about my fashion choices.



But at least he notices! My DH only weighs in to make fun of me.


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> I can relate. I post pretty frequently on Instagram but I was reluctant to post any "selfies" because everyone seems so young and glamorous. I'm just an ordinary middle-aged mom who loves makeup, fashion, and Hermes. While I haven't been brave enough to show my face, I have posted a few outfits.



At least you know HOW to do Instagram! My daughter tells me I need to go on there but I am sure why that is necessary? Plus I don't think she wants me looking at her pics??


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Not here my dear, this thread warrants the poster to display pics with lots of confidence (the foundational building block of beauty), show yourself without concern, our support should be affirming and with love. This is a new stage of our lives where we're all in the same boat.
> 
> I'm jelly of the silver RO JACKET.  That piece is to die for.



All of it - so true!


----------



## divnanata

Suzie said:


> It does go so quickly so you have to enjoy every stage of their lives and each stage brings different challenges! Getting them to adulthood in one piece is hard enough and I have made it thank goodness.



I haven't made it completely with mine yet. The DD is going to be 28 and still hasn't settled down to a real life. And now I have a granddaughter to worry about. Our work is never done.


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> This is my outfit from Saturday (please excuse my messy closet): Talbots top and jeans, Prada wedge sandals, J Crew bracelet, and VCA necklace (hard to see in this photo).



Very VERY sharp! Love the colors! The shoes are phenomenal. I can't see the necklace and am ashamed to admit I don't know what VCA is??


----------



## divnanata

Suzie said:


> She does but she had her fake Tatars out at Cannes and it was not a good look.



I saw some photos where she was dressed just right. But you must mean this get up where she uses a tie to sort of hide the cleavage. Why did she bother?

Pam still works it in a swimsuit. WOW!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Easy breezy gorgey, my kind of Summer outfit.  That closet girl woof, pretty fabulous.
> 
> I want some rope wedges now?
> 
> My one and only child graduates from HS THIS Thursday.  I started pretty late having children so his departure in three months will slay me.


 
Thanks, Susie!

Congrats! I'm sure it will be a difficult to see him go, but you'll do fine! My son will start high school in August and I'm already dreading his graduation!




sis121598 said:


> Perfect Saturday outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest graduates high school too, next week. She is attending college nearby, same school as her dad and sister attend and she'll commute. My oldest will graduate college at 20(!) in December.
> 
> Whew! Time doesn't merely fly, it's a supersonic jet!


 
Thank you!

Congrats to you as well!! It is INSANE how quickly time goes by!



divnanata said:


> At least you know HOW to do Instagram! My daughter tells me I need to go on there but I am sure why that is necessary? Plus I don't think she wants me looking at her pics??


 
Ha ha! My son was mortified when I decided to start Instagramming last summer. 



divnanata said:


> Very VERY sharp! Love the colors! The shoes are phenomenal. I can't see the necklace and am ashamed to admit I don't know what VCA is??


 
Thank you so much! The shoes were an amazing find at Niemen Marcus Last Call - almost 90% off.

VCA is Van Cleef and Arpels. They have some amazing pieces, most of which are waaaaay out of my budget. They're well-known for their Alhambra line (below is a stock pic of the necklace I have). I bought my pendant several years ago... they have since had several price increases. I wish I had discovered VCA years ago, before all of the prices increases!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> I saw some photos where she was dressed just right. But you must mean this get up where she uses a tie to sort of hide the cleavage. Why did she bother?
> 
> Pam still works it in a swimsuit. WOW!


 
Yes, she still rocks a bathing suit!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> Very VERY sharp! Love the colors! The shoes are phenomenal. I can't see the necklace and am ashamed to admit I don't know what VCA is??


 
I forgot to say, don't feel ashamed! I'd never have heard of VCA if it weren't for TPF. I almost wish I didn't know about VCA... there are so many pieces I want!


----------



## Gerry

OK, I know who Van Cleef and Arpels is but I don't know who RO is--the jacket designer. Help.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

OMG I have been looking for that necklace!! I have seen it on celebs often and have always thought it was LV but was never able to find it on their site. NOW I KNOW WHY!!! It's a VCA!!!    

Oh dear you women are going to be FUN and awesome for my wardrobe but quite detrimental to my wallet. Yay!


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> OMG I have been looking for that necklace!! I have seen it on celebs often and have always thought it was LV but was never able to find it on their site. NOW I KNOW WHY!!! It's a VCA!!!
> 
> Oh dear you women are going to be FUN and awesome for my wardrobe but quite detrimental to my wallet. Yay!


Welcome to the crack forum hehe.  RO is Rick Owens


----------



## susieserb

Doesn't Roseanne look great? I think BETTER then she did in the 80's-90's?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> OH NOOooooo! I finally got around to opening my mail after the trip and was excited to see a packet from Michael Kors. A couple of years ago I gave myself permission to shop his lines only if I could get the very cheapest price and it paid off. He appeared to know how to design for a woman's body. The dresses hit at just the right elegant spot. The stretch of the thick fabrics helped hug and camouflage. Well guess what just spoiled it all. NORMCORE. I'm gonna smack that hipster that first thought up this anti-fashion crap right upside the head. Oooooo - gotta be 'ironic' and do a 180 from everything familiar just to be coooool. It's like Michael is trying to channel Mr. Rogers or a sister wife. Please nobody buy this stuff so he stops making it - PLEASE!
> 
> Now I know some of you cuties would probably be able to rock the menswear look that Diane Keaton made so famous. You are all wraiths with tiny ankles and a delicate frame. No doubt some of these styles might look charming on you - they way they do on Kim Basinger et al. Heavy soled shoes would just emphasize your daintiness. But on me at six feet tall and size 12 feet I look like a man in drag. I know Kanye dressed Kim in a voluminous coat but she wore extremely feminine dresses underneath and very high skinny heels. I'd like to see HER pull off GRANDMA. And chunky soled shoes would do her enormous posterior NO favors. She would look like a peasant right off the boat from Armenia. (No offense to any of you peasants from Armenia readers. I only picked that country because she is part Armenian...)
> 
> 
> So don't buy any of this AT ALL. If you do we will see nothing but this sort of dreck from everyone. Yuck. And it all costs lots of money. Little skinny gals - you can wear so much. Take pity on us...SOB!




Ew. That looks awful.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

HermesNewbie said:


> I love these ladies - they all look fabulous!





I'd give my right arm -- and maybe a couple more appendages -- to have Betty White as my grandmother. That woman ROCKS!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> OMG I have been looking for that necklace!! I have seen it on celebs often and have always thought it was LV but was never able to find it on their site. NOW I KNOW WHY!!! It's a VCA!!!
> 
> Oh dear you women are going to be FUN and awesome for my wardrobe but quite detrimental to my wallet. Yay!


 
It's such a classic, versatile piece. I wear it often and always get compliments on it. You can't go wrong with this necklace!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Doesn't Roseanne look great? I think BETTER then she did in the 80's-90's?


 
She does look great! I've never thought of her as a beautiful woman, but she really is becoming more attractive as she ages.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I thought I'd post a few more casual outfits. The first one is from a Christmas Eve dinner party we attended last year. I'm wearing an Ann Taylor faux shearling jacket and J Crew crystal necklace. The bottom photo is from earlier this year. I'm wearing a Talbots turtleneck, LV stole, J Crew bracelet, and Hermes belt.


----------



## sis121598

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121327620115?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
I just bought this! I think it will be a fun piece to layer with. Jane Mohr sells her stuff on ebay- either one of a kind, samples or leftovers.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'd give my right arm -- and maybe a couple more appendages -- to have Betty White as my grandmother. That woman ROCKS!


 
Hi, GeorgiaGirl! I live in Georgia too! Are you in the ATL area?


----------



## sis121598

HermesNewbie said:


> I thought I'd post a few more casual outfits. The first one is from a Christmas Eve dinner party we attended last year. I'm wearing an Ann Taylor faux shearling jacket and J Crew crystal necklace. The bottom photo is from earlier this year. I'm wearing a Talbots turtleneck, LV stole, J Crew bracelet, and Hermes belt.
> 
> View attachment 2623864
> 
> View attachment 2623868



I love your style! Very well put together.And your crystal necklace is really perfect for the season.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sis121598 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121327620115?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> I just bought this! I think it will be a fun piece to layer with. Jane Mohr sells her stuff on ebay- either one of a kind, samples or leftovers.


 
Wow, very cool! Please post a modeling shot when you get it!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Doesn't Roseanne look great? I think BETTER then she did in the 80's-90's?



She appears to have come into her own...good for her. Getting better with age is a goal!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sis121598 said:


> I love your style! Very well put together.And your crystal necklace is really perfect for the season.


 
Thank you so much! I try to keep it simple, but sometimes I go overboard with the accessories. :shame:


----------



## sis121598

HermesNewbie said:


> Wow, very cool! Please post a modeling shot when you get it!


I will! I can think of 5 things right off the top of my head to wear it with, that's a good thing! BTW I forgot to mention...your Hermes belt is da bomb!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sis121598 said:


> I will! I can think of 5 things right off the top of my head to wear it with, that's a good thing! BTW I forgot to mention...your Hermes belt is da bomb!


 
Thanks! It was a great "investment" piece... I get a lot of wear out of it.

That's great that the tunic will fit right into your wardrobe! I am looking forward to see it on you!


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> I thought I'd post a few more casual outfits. The first one is from a Christmas Eve dinner party we attended last year. I'm wearing an Ann Taylor faux shearling jacket and J Crew crystal necklace. The bottom photo is from earlier this year. I'm wearing a Talbots turtleneck, LV stole, J Crew bracelet, and Hermes belt.
> 
> View attachment 2623864
> 
> View attachment 2623868



I totally adore your style. Very elegant and I WANT THAT BELT!!! I have to admit I've been wanting one since Yolanda from The Beverly Hills housewives was featured often wearing hers. But you have to be skinny like you with no flabby gut and be able to tuck your shirt into jeans. Haven't done that in a while...


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121327620115?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> I just bought this! I think it will be a fun piece to layer with. Jane Mohr sells her stuff on ebay- either one of a kind, samples or leftovers.



I am really curious to see this on so I am expecting a full out modeling story - not just a shot!


----------



## Suzie

divnanata said:


> Suzie - you are absolutely divinely gorgeous and I love your necklace and your husband looks like a sweetie! Happy birthday girlfriend!



Don't know about the gorgeous part but thank you for your lovely compliment.


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> I thought I'd post a few more casual outfits. The first one is from a Christmas Eve dinner party we attended last year. I'm wearing an Ann Taylor faux shearling jacket and J Crew crystal necklace. The bottom photo is from earlier this year. I'm wearing a Talbots turtleneck, LV stole, J Crew bracelet, and Hermes belt.
> 
> View attachment 2623864
> 
> View attachment 2623868



Great outfits, you look fab! Don't you just love the LV cashmere scarves, they are expensive but I have worn mine so many times and they instantly lift an outfit. Wendyslookbook has a ton of different ways to wear them also.

I wish there was someone of a mature age who did a blog similar to Wendy's, maybe there is?


----------



## Suzie

I recently bought a Rick Owens black leather vest and I purchased it from the same seller as the silver jacket. They are a store in Italy and they must buy previous seasons straight from the designers. I asked them about the size of the vest and they directed me to their facebook page and if you liked them you got a 10% discount. It was already 50% off so a great saving. They are called Spence Clothing.


----------



## divnanata

Some images of the goddess Iman. She was born a year after me in 1955. I respect her on so many levels - as a beauty, as an intelligent businesswoman  (her home furnishings line is deluxe!)  and most importantly she uses her powers to do good in the world. Boy does she look sensational in clothes!

While the first pic was posted on a website showing her without make-up and their attempts to be critical were foiled - I should look this good WITH make-up - the final pic shows a 2013 panel discussion with Iman, Naomi Campbell and Bethann Hardison on racism and the lack of diversity in fashion.


----------



## Suzie

Thank goodness she looks terrible without make-up, like the rest of us mortal beings!


----------



## sis121598

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks! It was a great "investment" piece... I get a lot of wear out of it.
> 
> That's great that the tunic will fit right into your wardrobe! I am looking forward to see it on you!


I'm trying to make the majority of my wardrobe an investment of clothes I get a lot of wear out of. I can wait to get the tunic...



divnanata said:


> I am really curious to see this on so I am expecting a full out modeling story - not just a shot!



 I'll do a Barbie fashion show...with a certain je ne sais quoi...mature version.




Suzie said:


> I recently bought a Rick Owens black leather vest and I purchased it from the same seller as the silver jacket. They are a store in Italy and they must buy previous seasons straight from the designers. I asked them about the size of the vest and they directed me to their facebook page and if you liked them you got a 10% discount. It was already 50% off so a great saving. They are called Spence Clothing.



Thanks for the excellent tip! I think I need to look them up.



divnanata said:


> Some images of the goddess Iman. She was born a year after me in 1955. I respect her on so many levels - as a beauty, as an intelligent businesswoman  (her home furnishings line is deluxe!)  and most importantly she uses her powers to do good in the world. Boy does she look sensational in clothes!
> 
> While the first pic was posted on a website showing her without make-up and their attempts to be critical were foiled - I should look this good WITH make-up - the final pic shows a 2013 panel discussion with Iman, Naomi Campbell and Bethann Hardison on racism and the lack of diversity in fashion.



Indeed. She's a golden goddess! 

Speaking of diversity in fashion...did you see the speech by Lupita Nyong'o on Black Beauty at the Essence awards?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPCkfARH2eE

Such wisdom...and look at the WOACA represented in the audience!


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> I recently bought a Rick Owens black leather vest and I purchased it from the same seller as the silver jacket. They are a store in Italy and they must buy previous seasons straight from the designers. I asked them about the size of the vest and they directed me to their facebook page and if you liked them you got a 10% discount. It was already 50% off so a great saving. They are called Spence Clothing.



I have one of his vests and they're da bomb.  Came from a resale shop in NY.  CONGRATS.  CHECKING OUT SPENCE.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121327620115?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> I just bought this! I think it will be a fun piece to layer with. Jane Mohr sells her stuff on ebay- either one of a kind, samples or leftovers.



Another cool RO Type shirt.  Perfection.  I adore this.  Congrats!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Look what showed up on my doorstep yesterday afternoon.  I can't wait to wear them!  Anyone else over the moon for Zappos? 

http://zappos.com/paul-green-tacey-rosewood-metallic


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> I totally adore your style. Very elegant and I WANT THAT BELT!!! I have to admit I've been wanting one since Yolanda from The Beverly Hills housewives was featured often wearing hers. But you have to be skinny like you with no flabby gut and be able to tuck your shirt into jeans. Haven't done that in a while...


 
You're so sweet... thank you! 

Yolanda looks fabulous in her H belts. She is another WOACA I admire. I'm sure you would look great in an H belt! I've seen ladies of all sizes wearing them and they all look wonderful. You should definitely stop into Hermes and try one on!



Suzie said:


> Great outfits, you look fab! Don't you just love the LV cashmere scarves, they are expensive but I have worn mine so many times and they instantly lift an outfit. Wendyslookbook has a ton of different ways to wear them also.
> 
> I wish there was someone of a mature age who did a blog similar to Wendy's, maybe there is?


 
Thanks, Suzie! Yes, the LV scarves are amazing! I also have the brown one and I'm hoping to track down the grey one before fall. Most of my clothes are inexpensive (Talbots, Ann Taylor, Macy's) but I tend to splurge on high-end accessories.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> Some images of the goddess Iman. She was born a year after me in 1955. I respect her on so many levels - as a beauty, as an intelligent businesswoman  (her home furnishings line is deluxe!)  and most importantly she uses her powers to do good in the world. Boy does she look sensational in clothes!
> 
> While the first pic was posted on a website showing her without make-up and their attempts to be critical were foiled - I should look this good WITH make-up - the final pic shows a 2013 panel discussion with Iman, Naomi Campbell and Bethann Hardison on racism and the lack of diversity in fashion.


 
She is stunning! Hard to believe she's almost 60!



ImaBagAddict said:


> Look what showed up on my doorstep yesterday afternoon.  I can't wait to wear them!  Anyone else over the moon for Zappos?
> 
> http://vip.zappos.com/paul-green-tacey-rosewood-metallic


 
Hmmm... the link didn't work for me. It's telling me to sign in.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Speaking of Yolanda...


----------



## ImaBagAddict

@HermesNewbie try this:  http://zappos.com/paul-green-tacey-rosewood-metallic (Sorry, I haven't figured out the process for posting pictures yet.)

And I love Yolanda's style.  She must have a dozen Hermes belts.


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> You're so sweet... thank you!
> 
> Yolanda looks fabulous in her H belts. She is another WOACA I admire. I'm sure you would look great in an H belt! I've seen ladies of all sizes wearing them and they all look wonderful. You should definitely stop into Hermes and try one on!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Suzie! Yes, the LV scarves are amazing! I also have the brown one and I'm hoping to track down the grey one before fall. Most of my clothes are inexpensive (Talbots, Ann Taylor, Macy's) but I tend to splurge on high-end accessories.



I agree, accessories make an outfit, you don't need expensive clothes if you have great accessories. I think to splurge on scarves, jewellery, bag and shoes is the way to go. You could be wearing a plain dress from gap or target or wherever and throw on a fab accessorie and you are good to go and if you get fat or skinny your handbag or necklace still fits. 

I have 4 of the LV scarves and I adore them. I have the brown, grey, blue and red. I so wish I knew about them years ago as there were a couple I would have loved to purchase.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> @HermesNewbie try this:  http://zappos.com/paul-green-tacey-rosewood-metallic (Sorry, I haven't figured out the process for posting pictures yet.)
> 
> And I love Yolanda's style.  She must have a dozen Hermes belts.


 
Her wardrobe is amazing! 

For some reason that link didn't work either. To post a photo on TPF, right click on the photo and choose "Save Picture As" and name the photo. Then when creating a post on TPF click on "Manage Attachments" and attach the photo. I hope this helps!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Suzie said:


> I agree, accessories make an outfit, you don't need expensive clothes if you have great accessories. I think to splurge on scarves, jewellery, bag and shoes is the way to go. You could be wearing a plain dress from gap or target or wherever and throw on a fab accessorie and you are good to go and if you get fat or skinny your handbag or necklace still fits.
> 
> I have 4 of the LV scarves and I adore them. I have the brown, grey, blue and red. I so wish I knew about them years ago as there were a couple I would have loved to purchase.


 
I totally agree! As with VCA, I wish I had become interested in the LV scarves before the price increases!


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> I totally agree! As with VCA, I wish I had become interested in the LV scarves before the price increases!



The VCA price increases are crazy. I don't think that I will be able to buy anymore. But that is ok as I am happy with what I have. A necklace I bought in New York 3 years ago has gone up by thousands of dollars, it was the 20 motif turquoise in WG.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Ok let's try this again. These are my new Paul Green booties!




(Apologies for the technical difficulties!)


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

ImaBagAddict said:


> Look what showed up on my doorstep yesterday afternoon.  I can't wait to wear them!  Anyone else over the moon for Zappos?
> 
> http://zappos.com/paul-green-tacey-rosewood-metallic



Hey Ladies! 
Great lookin' shoes! 

I adore Zappos! Local business for me, like to keep my money on town if I can. Best thing about them free shipping & returns. Yes I have been disappointed many times with the items but returns are not a big deal to me. 

Anyone bought from http://www.Coolibar.com   Sun Protection wear. Great for summer! Great quality stuff for the money. Wonderful for traveling.

Was someone looking for leather leggings? Saw a cute pair in Nieman's new sales catalog - just received today. sale price $295.00 (25% off)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> Ok let's try this again. These are my new Paul Green booties!
> 
> View attachment 2624486
> 
> 
> (Apologies for the technical difficulties!)


 
Yay!! Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> Look what showed up on my doorstep yesterday afternoon.  I can't wait to wear them!  Anyone else over the moon for Zappos?
> 
> http://zappos.com/paul-green-tacey-rosewood-metallic



I looked them up and yeeeesss! Very cute shoes! I am not familiar with this brand even though I worked in the shoe business for years. I need to investigate!


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> @HermesNewbie try this:  http://zappos.com/paul-green-tacey-rosewood-metallic (Sorry, I haven't figured out the process for posting pictures yet.)
> 
> And I love Yolanda's style.  She must have a dozen Hermes belts.



I love Yolo's style big time. I want her clothes and to be able to fit into them! I hated to include her daughter Gigi here but it is difficult to find non head shots of Yolo without the young gal in tow. The final pic is of Yolanda as a young model herself. I usually don't juxtapose but I think it works to show that there are two kinds of beauty and they are equal.


----------



## divnanata

The news came out today that Hedi Slimane - designer for Yves Saint Laurent - has chosen Marianne Faithfull to be a model in his "Music Project" campaign. He must have been reading this thread!! She did have a big hit that Jagger, Richards and Oldham wrote for her called "As Tears Go By". But I have to say that Marianne would not be a model I would choose to be a current symbol of glamour. I think that Hedi is dying to be "quirky' like most hipsters and so....voila Marianne today where she kinda looks like my mother-in-law circa 1997.

That last is a still from one of her movies - "Girl on a Motorcycle". It's a terrible movie but I have been collecting the films of her bedmate here, Alain Delon, for years so I had it handy.  Alain used to be one of the most beautiful men ever and I have seen my favorite vehicle of his, "L'Eclisse" by Michelangelo Antonioni, so many times I lost track. They apparently were real life lovers during the filming of this silly thing.


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Look what showed up on my doorstep yesterday afternoon.  I can't wait to wear them!  Anyone else over the moon for Zappos?
> 
> http://zappos.com/paul-green-tacey-rosewood-metallic



Just a little over the moon...I had 4 boxes at my door step yesterday!!!!

I normally don't take to open toe booties but your pair is the exception with the light perforated leather I can see them for Spring/Summer.


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> I agree, accessories make an outfit, you don't need expensive clothes if you have great accessories. I think to splurge on scarves, jewellery, bag and shoes is the way to go. You could be wearing a plain dress from gap or target or wherever and throw on a fab accessorie and you are good to go and if you get fat or skinny your handbag or necklace still fits.
> 
> I have 4 of the LV scarves and I adore them. I have the brown, grey, blue and red. I so wish I knew about them years ago as there were a couple I would have loved to purchase.



I have the leopard stole (traditional toast and black) but that raspberry one is killing me...so is the belt, gulp...


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Thanks ladies!  I did a little more damage today too, since it's sale time at Nordstrom and double points.  I'll be getting another fun delivery next week! Yay!


----------



## susieserb

I love you, do you love me????


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Thanks ladies!  I did a little more damage today too, since it's sale time at Nordstrom and double points.  I'll be getting another fun delivery next week! Yay!


This is what we call Christmas in May (June, July, August....)...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi, GeorgiaGirl! I live in Georgia too! Are you in the ATL area?




Nope, two hours north. At the TN line just outside Chattanooga.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

HermesNewbie said:


> I thought I'd post a few more casual outfits. The first one is from a Christmas Eve dinner party we attended last year. I'm wearing an Ann Taylor faux shearling jacket and J Crew crystal necklace. The bottom photo is from earlier this year. I'm wearing a Talbots turtleneck, LV stole, J Crew bracelet, and Hermes belt.
> 
> View attachment 2623864
> 
> View attachment 2623868





Your closet. I die.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I'm on a pretty tight budget but still want nice things -- don't we all -- and have had UNBELIEVABLE luck lately finding *very* high-quality items at stupidly-low prices. Not thrift store cheap, but still 70 to 75% off on most things. I started on Malleries in February where I found a caviar Chanel (not a flap, I purposely avoided those) for $699 and LV for $445, both like new. I also found a vintage first-run Hermes scarf in a rare colorway on eBay for $150 in excellent condition.

My next trick has been buying off-season closeouts. Just in the last couple of weeks I've bought a wool cashmere pea coat made in Italy for $80 (my one dress coat was in sad shape), fancypants Croscill comforter set & pillows for $160 (originally $450), the Italian cashmere scarf I posted about a few days ago, a European bath sheet for $14 (originally $70), 3 European hand towels for $7 each (originally $20 each) and 3 European washcloths for $2.50 each (originally $10 each). All the towels & washcloths are uber-luxe, plush, fancy schmancy. And everything was very much needed as mine were all getting pretty worn. I ordered the Croscill stuff from their website & the pea coat is from Land's End. The towels & washcloths came from Sierra Trading Post. 

Yeah, I'm bragging cos I'm excited. I don't care.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Nope, two hours north. At the TN line just outside Chattanooga.


Kay Arthur Country (I just remember her being from there, a Christian Teacher).


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm on a pretty tight budget but still want nice things -- don't we all -- and have had UNBELIEVABLE luck lately finding *very* high-quality items at stupidly-low prices. Not thrift store cheap, but still 70 to 75% off on most things. I started on Malleries in February where I found a caviar Chanel (not a flap, I purposely avoided those) for $699 and LV for $445, both like new. I also found a vintage first-run Hermes scarf in a rare colorway on eBay for $150 in excellent condition.
> 
> My next trick has been buying off-season closeouts. Just in the last couple of weeks I've bought a wool cashmere pea coat made in Italy for $80 (my one dress coat was in sad shape), fancypants Croscill comforter set & pillows for $160 (originally $450), the Italian cashmere scarf I posted about a few days ago, a European bath sheet for $14 (originally $70), 3 European hand towels for $7 each (originally $20 each) and 3 European washcloths for $2.50 each (originally $10 each). All the towels & washcloths are uber-luxe, plush, fancy schmancy. And everything was very much needed as mine were all getting pretty worn. I ordered the Croscill stuff from their website & the pea coat is from Land's End. The towels & washcloths came from Sierra Trading Post.
> 
> Yeah, I'm bragging cos I'm excited. I don't care.



Team Lands End and Sierra Trading Post!!!!! Brag away, I WOULD!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Suzie said:


> The VCA price increases are crazy. I don't think that I will be able to buy anymore. But that is ok as I am happy with what I have. A necklace I bought in New York 3 years ago has gone up by thousands of dollars, it was the 20 motif turquoise in WG.


 
That's my dream necklace!! 



GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Nope, two hours north. At the TN line just outside Chattanooga.


 
I was just in Chattanooga a few months ago!



GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Your closet. I die.


 
Thanks! 



GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm on a pretty tight budget but still want nice things -- don't we all -- and have had UNBELIEVABLE luck lately finding *very* high-quality items at stupidly-low prices. Not thrift store cheap, but still 70 to 75% off on most things. I started on Malleries in February where I found a caviar Chanel (not a flap, I purposely avoided those) for $699 and LV for $445, both like new. I also found a vintage first-run Hermes scarf in a rare colorway on eBay for $150 in excellent condition.
> 
> My next trick has been buying off-season closeouts. Just in the last couple of weeks I've bought a wool cashmere pea coat made in Italy for $80 (my one dress coat was in sad shape), fancypants Croscill comforter set & pillows for $160 (originally $450), the Italian cashmere scarf I posted about a few days ago, a European bath sheet for $14 (originally $70), 3 European hand towels for $7 each (originally $20 each) and 3 European washcloths for $2.50 each (originally $10 each). All the towels & washcloths are uber-luxe, plush, fancy schmancy. And everything was very much needed as mine were all getting pretty worn. I ordered the Croscill stuff from their website & the pea coat is from Land's End. The towels & washcloths came from Sierra Trading Post.
> 
> Yeah, I'm bragging cos I'm excited. I don't care.


 
Wow - amazing deals... you should brag! Malleries is a great store!



susieserb said:


> Kay Arthur Country (I just remember her being from there, a Christian Teacher).


 
I absolutely love Kay Arthur!! She is 81!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> Kay Arthur Country (I just remember her being from there, a Christian Teacher).





Also Lauren Alaina country (American Idol alum).


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> That's my dream necklace!!
> 
> 
> I enquired on the VCA forum and the necklace has gone up in price by $8000!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Suzie said:


> HermesNewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my dream necklace!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enquired on the VCA forum and the necklace has gone up in price by $8000!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! That is crazy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Suzie

HermesNewbie said:


> Suzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?! That is crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous isn't it.
Click to expand...


----------



## twinkle.tink

Oh! My! Goodness! I forgot about this thread; all caught up.

I need to visit more.  I will share some pics for reference  

I feel like I am stuck in mom/casual mode. I am in The Bay Area and nobody 'dresses' here. It's pretty much lululemon (or close facsimile) everywhere, all the time. So if I do dress up, even slightly, I get grief from friends. I wore this black/white outfit to lunch the other day (MK capris, White House Black market sweater) and was asked, "Why did you dress up?"  Really?


I do wear shorts, short skirts & such. :shame: I lost a lot of weight and am having too much fun, but I gotta admit, I did feel like mutton dressing as lamb in the white/red outfit. I styled it for the shoes....but I haven't worn the outfit since, I think it's too short.

I think I mentioned earlier I have been doing a lot of thrifting and consignment shopping and having so much fun doing that.

Yikes, a little scary to share, but what the heck. Here a few pics I had handy.

No make up, no filter challenge photo (did any of you get challenged for this one? ), I was playing with my make up (going for a 60's vibe), my too young for me outfit (driven by the shoes  ), my very casual outfit, that I was told was too dressed up, my thrift store DVF...I got it for 4.95! Yes, it's a little tight, it is a size 4, so I have to wear it with a cami...but for 4.95, I love it 

I am 46, will be 47 in September. Size 4/6/8 depending on brand, but I was 12/14/16 for most of adulthood (and even larger for a number of years), one can certainly be fashionable at any age and size


----------



## susieserb

I absolutely love Kay Arthur!! She is 81![/QUOTE]

I went to her ranch (leader's school) back in 1989.  Beautiful~

SHE's 81? Now I have to google her, whoa.


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> Oh! My! Goodness! I forgot about this thread; all caught up.
> 
> I need to visit more.  I will share some pics for reference
> 
> I feel like I am stuck in mom/casual mode. I am in The Bay Area and nobody 'dresses' here. It's pretty much lululemon (or close facsimile) everywhere, all the time. So if I do dress up, even slightly, I get grief from friends. I wore this black/white outfit to lunch the other day (MK capris, White House Black market sweater) and was asked, "Why did you dress up?"  Really?
> 
> 
> I do wear shorts, short skirts & such. :shame: I lost a lot of weight and am having too much fun, but I gotta admit, I did feel like mutton dressing as lamb in the white/red outfit. I styled it for the shoes....but I haven't worn the outfit since, I think it's too short.
> 
> I think I mentioned earlier I have been doing a lot of thrifting and consignment shopping and having so much fun doing that.
> 
> Yikes, a little scary to share, but what the heck. Here a few pics I had handy.
> 
> No make up, no filter challenge photo (did any of you get challenged for this one? ), I was playing with my make up (going for a 60's vibe), my too young for me outfit (driven by the shoes  ), my very casual outfit, that I was told was too dressed up, my thrift store DVF...I got it for 4.95! Yes, it's a little tight, it is a size 4, so I have to wear it with a cami...but for 4.95, I love it
> 
> I am 46, will be 47 in September. Size 4/6/8 depending on brand, but I was 12/14/16 for most of adulthood (and even larger for the a number of years), one can certainly be fashioned at any age and size



For me as well, 40's felt like my prettiest time in life, but emotionally the roughest?


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm on a pretty tight budget but still want nice things -- don't we all -- and have had UNBELIEVABLE luck lately finding *very* high-quality items at stupidly-low prices. Not thrift store cheap, but still 70 to 75% off on most things. I started on Malleries in February where I found a caviar Chanel (not a flap, I purposely avoided those) for $699 and LV for $445, both like new. I also found a vintage first-run Hermes scarf in a rare colorway on eBay for $150 in excellent condition.
> 
> My next trick has been buying off-season closeouts. Just in the last couple of weeks I've bought a wool cashmere pea coat made in Italy for $80 (my one dress coat was in sad shape), fancypants Croscill comforter set & pillows for $160 (originally $450), the Italian cashmere scarf I posted about a few days ago, a European bath sheet for $14 (originally $70), 3 European hand towels for $7 each (originally $20 each) and 3 European washcloths for $2.50 each (originally $10 each). All the towels & washcloths are uber-luxe, plush, fancy schmancy. And everything was very much needed as mine were all getting pretty worn. I ordered the Croscill stuff from their website & the pea coat is from Land's End. The towels & washcloths came from Sierra Trading Post.
> 
> Yeah, I'm bragging cos I'm excited. I don't care.



BRAG ON!!! This is the only way I shop, bargains! I love to find new places to bargain shop. Our local Goodwill is a giant dud. Even my kids have given up on it. So most of my bargain hunting is online. I had just found out about Malleries and asked on the Celine Auth. thread about a cute vintage box bag (I didn't know how legit Malleries is) Well once it got authenticated I went back to buy it and surprise, surprise, it was sold already.

When I see UPS, FEDEX, USPS, et al driving down my street, I start singing Wilson Philips' _Hey Santa_:santawave:

Don't any of you stop posting bargain finds! I love it!



twinkle.tink said:


> I feel like I am stuck in mom/casual mode. I am in The Bay Area and nobody 'dresses' here. It's pretty much lululemon (or close facsimile) everywhere, all the time. So if I do dress up, even slightly, I get grief from friends. I wore this black/white outfit to lunch the other day (MK capris, White House Black market sweater) and was asked, "Why did you dress up?"  Really?



Congrats on your weight loss! What you wrote right here sums up the 'burbs for me. Women over 40 (and really, younger too) who choose comfort over style. Trust me, I dress comfortably, AND I feel better if I am put together. It's not that hard. I am trying to grasp the mindset here. Nothing personal against your friends and I'm including all the women in my 'burbs here too..but why do they want to drag you down to their yoga pants level? Stand your ground say I. Elevate the neighborhood with your style!


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> Oh! My! Goodness! I forgot about this thread; all caught up.
> 
> I need to visit more.  I will share some pics for reference
> 
> I feel like I am stuck in mom/casual mode. I am in The Bay Area and nobody 'dresses' here. It's pretty much lululemon (or close facsimile) everywhere, all the time. So if I do dress up, even slightly, I get grief from friends. I wore this black/white outfit to lunch the other day (MK capris, White House Black market sweater) and was asked, "Why did you dress up?"  Really?
> 
> 
> I do wear shorts, short skirts & such. :shame: I lost a lot of weight and am having too much fun, but I gotta admit, I did feel like mutton dressing as lamb in the white/red outfit. I styled it for the shoes....but I haven't worn the outfit since, I think it's too short.
> 
> I think I mentioned earlier I have been doing a lot of thrifting and consignment shopping and having so much fun doing that.
> 
> Yikes, a little scary to share, but what the heck. Here a few pics I had handy.
> 
> No make up, no filter challenge photo (did any of you get challenged for this one? ), I was playing with my make up (going for a 60's vibe), my too young for me outfit (driven by the shoes  ), my very casual outfit, that I was told was too dressed up, my thrift store DVF...I got it for 4.95! Yes, it's a little tight, it is a size 4, so I have to wear it with a cami...but for 4.95, I love it
> 
> I am 46, will be 47 in September. Size 4/6/8 depending on brand, but I was 12/14/16 for most of adulthood (and even larger for a number of years), one can certainly be fashionable at any age and size



First of all I am so proud of you that you lost the weight and went down so many dress sizes! What an accomplishment and you deserve to revel in the joy of dressing yourself up! Then I must say you are a real cutie with a knockout smile and the most gorgeous eyes! Your eyebrows are the coolest! I'm rethinking short skirts for WOACAS - it depends on how YOU feel in them. You rock in yours! If my confidence is being undermined it is not worth worrying about it every time you wear it. I think you should feel confident and celebrate your legs!

I, too, have the dilemma of suburban friends chiding me for elevating the dress code. The way I see it they actually DO want to dress up but they are scared. Scared that others who judge will point a finger and say, "Who do you think you are trying to be attractive? You can't pull it off." One friend admitted this. And maybe they are tired and lazy with full schedules catering to other people and with no time to shop thoroughly. Or they are overwhelmed when they go into the stores and can't begin to make a decision.

Oddly when I go shopping with the group - an activity when we vacation together at resort areas - they go nuts! Usually the stores in these areas cater to WOACAS since they have the means and time to travel. I usually am not too enamored of some of the lines that focus on us since they tend to be a tad more dowdy so I rarely buy anything. But the others load up and I have the fun of critiquing them and urging them to try things they wouldn't otherwise. Slowly I have been making inroads. Plus honest compliments go a long way!


----------



## divnanata

I have pinch me bragging rights with the great good fortune of having the premier resale shop in the world right here in my modest midwestern hometown. The Women's Closet Exchange recently expanded to a second store. The mom and her daughters who run it are dedicated to having the very best of the best of preowned designer goodies  (and sometimes brand new stuff) and it is always a thrill to hunt. Rachel Zoe discovered them and was the producer on their show on the now defunct Style network "Resale Royalty".  The bargains are beyond belief and I almost hate talking about the store since that will bring in competition. The gals say it will also bring in more merchandise as now women around the country are selling their goodies to them as well.

Here are a few of the pieces I have bought over the years: a Chanel sweater with a jeweled CC clasp in the back for $550. Chanel hoop earrings at half the price you find them elsewhere. The Chanel woven leather and chain link necklace/belt was actually purchased at another resale shop in LA - Decades - also for a song. The rest of the jewelry is all Chanel and the gold cuff with the pearl and crystal CC's was bought at a quarter of the price it would go for anywhere else.


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> First of all I am so proud of you that you lost the weight and went down so many dress sizes! What an accomplishment and you deserve to revel in the joy of dressing yourself up! Then I must say you are a real cutie with a knockout smile and the most gorgeous eyes! Your eyebrows are the coolest! I'm rethinking short skirts for WOACAS - it depends on how YOU feel in them. You rock in yours! If my confidence is being undermined it is not worth worrying about it every time you wear it. I think you should feel confident and celebrate your legs!
> 
> Agreed! For me personally right at this very moment, no. But if all the stars lined up as you wrote, then yes! The more I ponder these things, the more rules I'd like to smash!
> 
> I, too, have the dilemma of suburban friends chiding me for elevating the dress code. The way I see it they actually DO want to dress up but they are scared. Scared that others who judge will point a finger and say, "Who do you think you are trying to be attractive? You can't pull it off." One friend admitted this. And maybe they are tired and lazy with full schedules catering to other people and with no time to shop thoroughly. Or they are overwhelmed when they go into the stores and can't begin to make a decision.
> 
> I think you're on to something. It's like they need permission to take chances. The trouble is, so many resort to previous looks that no longer work for them as they age, or they go the dowdy route.
> 
> Oddly when I go shopping with the group - an activity when we vacation together at resort areas - they go nuts! Usually the stores in these areas cater to WOACAS since they have the means and time to travel. I usually am not too enamored of some of the lines that focus on us since they tend to be a tad more dowdy so I rarely buy anything. But the others load up and I have the fun of critiquing them and urging them to try things they wouldn't otherwise. Slowly I have been making inroads. Plus honest compliments go a long way!
> 
> I think older women are hungry to play dress up again.



Thank you for the recommendation on the Hudson jeans. I'm wearing them today and they feel great!


----------



## sis121598

Here are the Hudsons, casual day look. Sam Edelman sandals, Theory tank, chiffon kimono top and three gold disk necklace. My kid has got to clean her room!


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Thank you for the recommendation on the Hudson jeans. I'm wearing them today and they feel great!



YES! I love them! I never would have tried them on if not for my daughter's giving me permission. They looked like the usual teenage brand. Once you know your cut from them (the same style comes in a multitude of prints and washes) then you can shop the sales on eBay. My craziest pair is so crazy even I haven't had the guts to wear them yet - a punk British flag style. Literally. I had the right gut a year ago when I lost weight computer dieting but I'm up now and can't squeeze into them without bulges. I was goofing around asking the gals in the Balenciaga jacket thread if I could wear my jacket with them and the answer was a resounding "NO". But they will be cool with a baggy navy top like maybe a Vince.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Here are the Hudsons, casual day look. Sam Edelman sandals, Theory tank, chiffon kimono top and three gold disk necklace. My kid has got to clean her room!



WOW!! Super glam! Everything rocks and your hair looks divine!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Here are the Hudsons, casual day look. Sam Edelman sandals, Theory tank, chiffon kimono top and three gold disk necklace. My kid has got to clean her room!



Bring it on sis, you have a glamorous BOHO thing going on here and you make it sing.  BTW KIDS (my graduates tonight, whaaaaaa)...


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> That's my dream necklace!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just in Chattanooga a few months ago!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - amazing deals... you should brag! Malleries is a great store!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love Kay Arthur!! She is 81!


Kay Arthur is a STUNNING WOACA OOOO MMMMM GGGG 81???  Love her hair color!!!!!!!!!!  Love her period.

Is that a RED LEATHER blazer she's wearing? How cool is that?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

twinkle.tink said:


> Oh! My! Goodness! I forgot about this thread; all caught up.
> 
> I need to visit more.  I will share some pics for reference
> 
> I feel like I am stuck in mom/casual mode. I am in The Bay Area and nobody 'dresses' here. It's pretty much lululemon (or close facsimile) everywhere, all the time. So if I do dress up, even slightly, I get grief from friends. I wore this black/white outfit to lunch the other day (MK capris, White House Black market sweater) and was asked, "Why did you dress up?"  Really?
> 
> 
> I do wear shorts, short skirts & such. :shame: I lost a lot of weight and am having too much fun, but I gotta admit, I did feel like mutton dressing as lamb in the white/red outfit. I styled it for the shoes....but I haven't worn the outfit since, I think it's too short.
> 
> I think I mentioned earlier I have been doing a lot of thrifting and consignment shopping and having so much fun doing that.
> 
> Yikes, a little scary to share, but what the heck. Here a few pics I had handy.
> 
> No make up, no filter challenge photo (did any of you get challenged for this one? ), I was playing with my make up (going for a 60's vibe), my too young for me outfit (driven by the shoes  ), my very casual outfit, that I was told was too dressed up, my thrift store DVF...I got it for 4.95! Yes, it's a little tight, it is a size 4, so I have to wear it with a cami...but for 4.95, I love it
> 
> I am 46, will be 47 in September. Size 4/6/8 depending on brand, but I was 12/14/16 for most of adulthood (and even larger for a number of years), one can certainly be fashionable at any age and size


 
Many congrats on your weight loss! Such a great accomplishment! You look fabulous!



divnanata said:


> I have pinch me bragging rights with the great good fortune of having the premier resale shop in the world right here in my modest midwestern hometown. The Women's Closet Exchange recently expanded to a second store. The mom and her daughters who run it are dedicated to having the very best of the best of preowned designer goodies  (and sometimes brand new stuff) and it is always a thrill to hunt. Rachel Zoe discovered them and was the producer on their show on the now defunct Style network "Resale Royalty".  The bargains are beyond belief and I almost hate talking about the store since that will bring in competition. The gals say it will also bring in more merchandise as now women around the country are selling their goodies to them as well.
> 
> Here are a few of the pieces I have bought over the years: a Chanel sweater with a jeweled CC clasp in the back for $550. Chanel hoop earrings at half the price you find them elsewhere. The Chanel woven leather and chain link necklace/belt was actually purchased at another resale shop in LA - Decades - also for a song. The rest of the jewelry is all Chanel and the gold cuff with the pearl and crystal CC's was bought at a quarter of the price it would go for anywhere else.


 
Wow - such wonderful pieces! You look wonderful!



sis121598 said:


> Here are the Hudsons, casual day look. Sam Edelman sandals, Theory tank, chiffon kimono top and three gold disk necklace. My kid has got to clean her room!


 
Great photo - you look great! You should see my daughter's room! 



divnanata said:


> YES! I love them! I never would have tried them on if not for my daughter's giving me permission. They looked like the usual teenage brand. Once you know your cut from them (the same style comes in a multitude of prints and washes) then you can shop the sales on eBay. My craziest pair is so crazy even I haven't had the guts to wear them yet - a punk British flag style. Literally. I had the right gut a year ago when I lost weight computer dieting but I'm up now and can't squeeze into them without bulges. I was goofing around asking the gals in the Balenciaga jacket thread if I could wear my jacket with them and the answer was a resounding "NO". But they will be cool with a baggy navy top like maybe a Vince.


 
Awesome outfit - I love it!!


----------



## susieserb

SOoooo? Is Kris wearing the Chanel suit or is the Chanel suit wearing Kris?  

On another note I call on physicians, there is a notorious practitioner a (MOACA) that is definitely *mutton trying to look like lamb*.  He has sad hair extension (like new grass) sparsely planted on his glassy dome.  They are jet black, beard and mustache...jet black.  It's painful to look at him.  

My manager was with me yesterday and upon seeing this M.D. replied, how sad..here's somebody desperately trying to hold on to their youth, gulp..


Okay back to Kris...I don't mind her short skirt oddly enough BUT I keep looking at her thick middle? Isn't the jacket a wee too tight?  So you have three sexy's going on (my limit is 1.5)...HIGH Heels &#9745;&#65039;, tight short skirt &#9745;&#65039;, tight top&#9745;&#65039;.  If the jacket was only looser? or the skirt looser?  JMHO which is just that.


----------



## Gerry

Divnanata, is that resale store online? Can you tell me if you ever see any size 50's in there?? I know it's asking a lot but..............
You love to post and are so good at pics that you could just give us a little taste (and them a little advertising) of the too good to be true goodies!  Do they do charge-sends?  Gerry


----------



## twinkle.tink

divnanata said:


> YES! I love them! I never would have tried them on if not for my daughter's giving me permission. They looked like the usual teenage brand. Once you know your cut from them (the same style comes in a multitude of prints and washes) then you can shop the sales on eBay. My craziest pair is so crazy even I haven't had the guts to wear them yet - a punk British flag style. Literally. I had the right gut a year ago when I lost weight computer dieting but I'm up now and can't squeeze into them without bulges. I was goofing around asking the gals in the Balenciaga jacket thread if I could wear my jacket with them and the answer was a resounding "NO". But they will be cool with a baggy navy top like maybe a Vince.



OMG! I love those!
I have more to say, but am in the bath....back soon...


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm on a pretty tight budget but still want nice things -- don't we all -- and have had UNBELIEVABLE luck lately finding *very* high-quality items at stupidly-low prices. Not thrift store cheap, but still 70 to 75% off on most things. I started on Malleries in February where I found a caviar Chanel (not a flap, I purposely avoided those) for $699...



i will have you know 2 things...first of all you have renewed my Chanel bag search. I too never thought I would find one in my price range and gave up. I won't just buy one because the price is right, the bag has to be right. The hunt goes on...

And secondly, are you still in the market for the Coach Madison Copely? I have one, it's black. I adore it but I am in the midst of a major downsize and I think I am going to list it, but I thought I would offer it to you first since I noticed your signature. Message me if you're interested...



divnanata said:


> I have pinch me bragging rights with the great good fortune of having the premier resale shop in the world right here in my modest midwestern hometown. The Women's Closet Exchange recently expanded to a second store. The mom and her daughters who run it are dedicated to having the very best of the best of preowned designer goodies  (and sometimes brand new stuff) and it is always a thrill to hunt. Rachel Zoe discovered them and was the producer on their show on the now defunct Style network "Resale Royalty".  The bargains are beyond belief and I almost hate talking about the store since that will bring in competition. The gals say it will also bring in more merchandise as now women around the country are selling their goodies to them as well.
> 
> Here are a few of the pieces I have bought over the years: a Chanel sweater with a jeweled CC clasp in the back for $550. Chanel hoop earrings at half the price you find them elsewhere. The Chanel woven leather and chain link necklace/belt was actually purchased at another resale shop in LA - Decades - also for a song. The rest of the jewelry is all Chanel and the gold cuff with the pearl and crystal CC's was bought at a quarter of the price it would go for anywhere else.



Those are amazing finds! I wish I had some place like that around me. You know that high end consigment shop I went to over the weekend? This is what I expected to find. I even overheard an employee tell a customer that the owner doesn't put out the really high end stuff because she doesn't think people will be willing to spend the money. She thinks everyone likens it to thrift shops with prices to match. ugh.



divnanata said:


> YES! I love them! I never would have tried them on if not for my daughter's giving me permission. They looked like the usual teenage brand. Once you know your cut from them (the same style comes in a multitude of prints and washes) then you can shop the sales on eBay. My craziest pair is so crazy even I haven't had the guts to wear them yet - a punk British flag style. Literally. I had the right gut a year ago when I lost weight computer dieting but I'm up now and can't squeeze into them without bulges. I was goofing around asking the gals in the Balenciaga jacket thread if I could wear my jacket with them and the answer was a resounding "NO". But they will be cool with a baggy navy top like maybe a Vince.



That's awesome! I love that you had fun with it! I know _our _Vince top will look great with the Hudsons. 



divnanata said:


> WOW!! Super glam! Everything rocks and your hair looks divine!


Thank you dahling!



susieserb said:


> Bring it on sis, you have a glamorous BOHO thing going on here and you make it sing.  BTW KIDS (my graduates tonight, whaaaaaa)...



OMG!!!! Isn't it exciting! Mine went to the rehearsal for graduation today and brought home her actual diploma! 



HermesNewbie said:


> Great photo - you look great! You should see my daughter's room!



Thank you! As soon as my kid has a chance to catch her breath, she is cleaning up that mess.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> SOoooo? Is Kris wearing the Chanel suit or is the Chanel suit wearing Kris?
> 
> On another note I call on physicians, there is a notorious practitioner a (MOACA) that is definitely *mutton trying to look like lamb*.  He has sad hair extension (like new grass) sparsely planted on his glassy dome.  They are jet black, beard and mustache...jet black.  It's painful to look at him.
> 
> My manager was with me yesterday and upon seeing this M.D. replied, how sad..here's somebody desperately trying to hold on to their youth, gulp..
> 
> 
> Okay back to Kris...I don't mind her short skirt oddly enough BUT I keep looking at her thick middle? Isn't the jacket a wee too tight?  So you have three sexy's going on (my limit is 1.5)...HIGH Heels &#9745;&#65039;, tight short skirt &#9745;&#65039;, tight top&#9745;&#65039;.  If the jacket was only looser? or the skirt looser?  JMHO which is just that.




Jacket and skirt are both too tight. Not a good look.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> SOoooo? Is Kris wearing the Chanel suit or is the Chanel suit wearing Kris?
> 
> Okay back to Kris...I don't mind her short skirt oddly enough BUT I keep looking at her thick middle? Isn't the jacket a wee too tight?  So you have three sexy's going on (my limit is 1.5)...HIGH Heels &#9745;&#65039;, tight short skirt &#9745;&#65039;, tight top&#9745;&#65039;.  If the jacket was only looser? or the skirt looser?  JMHO which is just that.



Too tight, too much. yuck.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

sis121598 said:


> i will have you know 2 things...first of all you have renewed my Chanel bag search. I too never thought I would find one in my price range and gave up. I won't just buy one because the price is right, the bag has to be right. The hunt goes on...
> 
> And secondly, are you still in the market for the Coach Madison Copely? I have one, it's black. I adore it but I am in the midst of a major downsize and I think I am going to list it, but I thought I would offer it to you first since I noticed your signature. Message me if you're interested...




MESSAGE SENT! Thank you!!!!


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> Divnanata, is that resale store online? Can you tell me if you ever see any size 50's in there?? I know it's asking a lot but..............
> You love to post and are so good at pics that you could just give us a little taste (and them a little advertising) of the too good to be true goodies!  Do they do charge-sends?  Gerry


Here ya go~
http://www.womensclosetexchange.net/the-store-2/


----------



## susieserb

HEAVEN~

GOT ALL MY BIRKIES from Zappos and hated the Arizona oiled black reg's in medium.  For the life of me I couldn't get the attraction.  Brunettetiger urged me not to give up, perhaps a narrow in taupe would be the answer.  THEY ARE.  It's like walking on sand..


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> HEAVEN~
> 
> GOT ALL MY BIRKIES from Zappos and hated the Arizona oiled black reg's in medium.  For the life of me I couldn't get the attraction.  Brunettetiger urged me not to give up, perhaps a narrow in taupe would be the answer.  THEY ARE.  It's like walking on sand..



I have to force myself to wear other shoes, I'm reaching for my Birks daily. I did read that some people needed to go to narrows. My foot is not wide or narrow and the regular size is fine on me. I did have to tighten them a lot, which seems typical for me. Enjoy!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

This trench is amazeballs but it makes me weep that she's left the belt dragging behind.  That Chanel bag is TDF.


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> This trench is amazeballs but it makes me weep that she's left the belt dragging behind.  That Chanel bag is TDF.
> 
> View attachment 2626136


NOW THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!! ITA with everything you said.  KJ looks so good I didn't even notice the belt.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I have to force myself to wear other shoes, I'm reaching for my Birks daily. I did read that some people needed to go to narrows. My foot is not wide or narrow and the regular size is fine on me. I did have to tighten them a lot, which seems typical for me. Enjoy!



If I had a high arch the reg's would suit me fine. I don't necessarily have a low arch but it's not high either. In the regular's, the toe bar was off kilter but not in the narrow's.  Nordies only carries the narrow for women BTW?


----------



## divnanata

Gerry said:


> Divnanata, is that resale store online? Can you tell me if you ever see any size 50's in there?? I know it's asking a lot but..............
> You love to post and are so good at pics that you could just give us a little taste (and them a little advertising) of the too good to be true goodies!  Do they do charge-sends?  Gerry



Gerry - it IS online and I have to figure out how to send the link. You can also "friend" them on Facebook - at both their locations. That way you sometimes see merchandise pictured and hear about sales. Most of my impressive deals were sales of all things. Look up "Women's Closet Exchange" while I do more research. I don't think they have much clothing, though. I could always check for you when they have size 50 in Chanel. They have before! Decades is also online and they sell that way.


----------



## susieserb

This is Divnanata here! I just arrived by my sister Susieserb's house to attend the graduation services of my nephew tonight. Right away we thought of all you guys because I had brought along a package from Neiman's that had just arrived right before I was leaving. I figured I would try it on at Susie's and get an instant critique. It turned out to be laughably horrible!!! Too short!!! - no doubt about it. Too tight showing bulges and too young. What the ??? Anyway - I want to be honest about what works because not everything does!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> This is Divnanata here! I just arrived by my sister Susieserb's house to attend the graduation services of my nephew tonight. Right away we thought of all you guys because I had brought along a package from Neiman's that had just arrived right before I was leaving. I figured I would try it on at Susie's and get an instant critique. It turned out to be laughably horrible!!! Too short!!! - no doubt about it. Too tight showing bulges and too young. What the ??? Anyway - I want to be honest about what works because not everything does!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626243



You two are too much! You're right though, we need to keep honest about this stuff, otherwise how embarrassing...Have fun tonight and don't get caught passing notes...



ImaBagAddict said:


> This trench is amazeballs but it makes me weep that she's left the belt dragging behind.  That Chanel bag is TDF.
> 
> View attachment 2626136


Yes!



susieserb said:


> If I had a high arch the reg's would suit me fine. I don't necessarily have a low arch but it's not high either. In the regular's, the toe bar was off kilter but not in the narrow's.  Nordies only carries the narrow for women BTW?


I have flat feet and I didn't think the Arizonas would work but low and behold...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Got my cashmere scarf I ordered! Oh my gawd, it is *AWESOME!* _Very_ high quality. First piece of honest-to-god cashmere I've ever owned.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

So frustrated. My mom does NOT get the "I'm too poor to buy cheap" motto.  ullhair:  Buying the best quality you can saves you money in the long run because it lasts longer ... and even more if you get stuff at deep discounts to begin with. To me it's just smart shopping. However, she just looks at initial cost only: "It doesn't matter what the original cost was. How much did you pay?"

Like on the towels. She says I paid entirely too much and should have gone to Walmart and bought the cheapest they had. Yeah, I could have ... if I wanted to dry myself with what feels like sandpaper then replace them in a year or less when they disintegrate. I don't. And the ones I got should last me a good 15 years. Maybe more, & for a couple bucks more than what I would have paid at Walmart.


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Got my cashmere scarf I ordered! Oh my gawd, it is *AWESOME!* _Very_ high quality. First piece of honest-to-god cashmere I've ever owned.






GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> So frustrated. My mom does NOT get the "I'm too poor to buy cheap" motto.  ullhair:  Buying the best quality you can saves you money in the long run because it lasts longer ... and even more if you get stuff at deep discounts to begin with. To me it's just smart shopping. However, she just looks at initial cost only: "It doesn't matter what the original cost was. How much did you pay?"
> 
> Like on the towels. She says I paid entirely too much and should have gone to Walmart and bought the cheapest they had. Yeah, I could have ... if I wanted to dry myself with what feels like sandpaper then replace them in a year or less when they disintegrate. I don't. And the ones I got should last me a good 15 years. Maybe more, & for a couple bucks more than what I would have paid at Walmart.



Remember when you were a kid and you didn't tell mom everything?
Don't tell mom. 
I can still get in trouble with my mom too.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> So frustrated. My mom does NOT get the "I'm too poor to buy cheap" motto.  ullhair:  Buying the best quality you can saves you money in the long run because it lasts longer ... and even more if you get stuff at deep discounts to begin with. To me it's just smart shopping. However, she just looks at initial cost only: "It doesn't matter what the original cost was. How much did you pay?"
> 
> Like on the towels. She says I paid entirely too much and should have gone to Walmart and bought the cheapest they had. Yeah, I could have ... if I wanted to dry myself with what feels like sandpaper then replace them in a year or less when they disintegrate. I don't. And the ones I got should last me a good 15 years. Maybe more, & for a couple bucks more than what I would have paid at Walmart.



Your mom and my husband? = POT MEET KETTLE.  Can't change these folks, their mentality is volume.  They love 10 pennies, we love a dime?


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Your mom and my husband? = POT MEET KETTLE.  Can't change these folks, their mentality is volume.  They love 10 pennies, we love a dime?



Funny, but true. In my pursuit to trim down my closet, I prefer a dime!

Hey Suzie...how is the sizing on the Rick Owens leather jacket? I have put in on my list since seeing the picture of you in it. It sounds like you wear it instead of a cardigan, I love that!

I've been reading about it and it sounds like the jacket runs small. I am not big on top, but I tend to buy my tops a bit looser. I like the fitted look, but I want room to move! I'm really uncertain as to what size to look for. If I buy from Spence, I know I can return it, but I imagine it's a PITA. I'd rather get it right the first time anyway.


----------



## Suzie

sis121598 said:


> Funny, but true. In my pursuit to trim down my closet, I prefer a dime!
> 
> Hey Suzie...how is the sizing on the Rick Owens leather jacket? I have put in on my list since seeing the picture of you in it. It sounds like you wear it instead of a cardigan, I love that!
> 
> I've been reading about it and it sounds like the jacket runs small. I am not big on top, but I tend to buy my tops a bit looser. I like the fitted look, but I want room to move! I'm really uncertain as to what size to look for. If I buy from Spence, I know I can return it, but I imagine it's a PITA. I'd rather get it right the first time anyway.



Yes, I agree that Rick Owens jackets run small. I would size up 2 sizes especially if you like a looser fit. I can't zip mine up but I wear them drapy like a cardigan anyway. There is a Rick Owens thread on the wardrobe forum also. They have a material panel under the arm and along the arm which makes the jacket a bit easier to move in if that makes sense.


----------



## Suzie

susieserb said:


> This is Divnanata here! I just arrived by my sister Susieserb's house to attend the graduation services of my nephew tonight. Right away we thought of all you guys because I had brought along a package from Neiman's that had just arrived right before I was leaving. I figured I would try it on at Susie's and get an instant critique. It turned out to be laughably horrible!!! Too short!!! - no doubt about it. Too tight showing bulges and too young. What the ??? Anyway - I want to be honest about what works because not everything does!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626243



You girls look gorgeous and you are both very much alike in your features and by your posts your personalities. How far apart do you live from one another?


----------



## sis121598

Suzie said:


> Yes, I agree that Rick Owens jackets run small. I would size up 2 sizes especially if you like a looser fit. I can't zip mine up but I wear them drapy like a cardigan anyway. There is a Rick Owens thread on the wardrobe forum also. They have a material panel under the arm and along the arm which makes the jacket a bit easier to move in if that makes sense.



Yes, it does make sense. I don't have a problem with not zipping it up, I love the drapey look. I feel like a giant compared to the tiny Italian sizes, but by American standards not so much.


----------



## Suzie

sis121598 said:


> Yes, it does make sense. I don't have a problem with not zipping it up, I love the drapey look. I feel like a giant compared to the tiny Italian sizes, but by American standards not so much.



I actually bought a size 46 in the vest as the 44 was too tight under my arms. (There is no fabric panel in the vest as it is all leather) I don think of myself as huge but everyone seems to be stick thin and have teeny tiny shoulders. I am probably around a size US 8. Unfortunately, I have put on weight recently as I am going through the dreaded menopause or peri menopause as they call it and it is all sitting around my middle, ah the dreaded muffin top!


----------



## sis121598

Suzie said:


> I actually bought a size 46 in the vest as the 44 was too tight under my arms. (There is no fabric panel in the vest as it is all leather) I don think of myself as huge but everyone seems to be stick thin and have teeny tiny shoulders. I am probably around a size US 8. Unfortunately, I have put on weight recently as I am going through the dreaded menopause or peri menopause as they call it and it is all sitting around my middle, ah the dreaded muffin top!



I can relate. I had to have a hysterectomy, one of my many surgeries, and gosh, that was 7 yrs ago now. I also take medication that adds weight that I cannot exercise off. I try though. All of my weight is in the middle. I want to have 1 leather jacket that I love and I can't buy for my fantasy body, especially as I age. I will look for the biggest RO leather jacket I can find...either black, grey or silver...hmmm.


----------



## Suzie

sis121598 said:


> I can relate. I had to have a hysterectomy, one of my many surgeries, and gosh, that was 7 yrs ago now. I also take medication that adds weight that I cannot exercise off. I try though. All of my weight is in the middle. I want to have 1 leather jacket that I love and I can't buy for my fantasy body, especially as I age. I will look for the biggest RO leather jacket I can find...either black, grey or silver...hmmm.



It is not fair is it for us ladies of a certain age! Is there anywhere you can go to try one on? If you can't, best to buy from a supplier that you can return to just in case. I wish I had of got a larger size in the silver but I have only worn it a handful of times and I feel that it will give a little.


----------



## sis121598

Suzie said:


> It is not fair is it for us ladies of a certain age! Is there anywhere you can go to try one on? If you can't, best to buy from a supplier that you can return to just in case. I wish I had of got a larger size in the silver but I have only worn it a handful of times and I feel that it will give a little.



I think Nordstroms carries RO? I don't know if it's in the store. I will check. That's easiest since they are right down the street from me and they have always had good customer service in my experience.


----------



## sis121598

I just looked and they don't carry the style I want...


----------



## sis121598

Oh lawsy! I need to study the RO thread now. I just saw a pretty blue jacket on the Barney's site. I have no idea what "Clean" means... http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=503199621&cgid=womens-jackets&index=4


----------



## Suzie

sis121598 said:


> I think Nordstroms carries RO? I don't know if it's in the store. I will check. That's easiest since they are right down the street from me and they have always had good customer service in my experience.



That's good, hopefully they stock RO so you can check your sizing. A funny story, we went to NYC for my husbands 50th 3 years ago and I told him that I wanted to check out the Rick Owens store in west Soho and I said to hubby the store isn't far away and we must have walked 20 blocks in 30 degree Celsius heat, it must have taken an hour to get there. Well we finally got there and it was a pretty cool store, every piece of clothing was black and the staff were tattooed and pierced within an inch of their life. They had a rack of 50% off but nothing in my size unfortunately and I didn't want to pay full price.


----------



## Suzie

sis121598 said:


> Oh lawsy! I need to study the RO thread now. I just saw a pretty blue jacket on the Barney's site. I have no idea what "Clean" means... http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=503199621&cgid=womens-jackets&index=4



Wow, that is a gorgeous jacket.


----------



## sis121598

Isn't it? I  blue.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Funny, but true. In my pursuit to trim down my closet, I prefer a dime!
> 
> Hey Suzie...how is the sizing on the Rick Owens leather jacket? I have put in on my list since seeing the picture of you in it. It sounds like you wear it instead of a cardigan, I love that!
> 
> I've been reading about it and it sounds like the jacket runs small. I am not big on top, but I tend to buy my tops a bit looser. I like the fitted look, but I want room to move! I'm really uncertain as to what size to look for. If I buy from Spence, I know I can return it, but I imagine it's a PITA. I'd rather get it right the first time anyway.



All of my RO's (I have two) are in a size 40 (that's @ size 4-6 U.S.) I have narrow shoulders; long waist; 34C bust, I can zip up; shoulders width is important.  HTH's


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> You girls look gorgeous and you are both very much alike in your features and by your posts your personalities. How far apart do you live from one another?



about 1.5 hours apart.  Drive time not bad!!

Suz are you in England or NY?


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Oh lawsy! I need to study the RO thread now. I just saw a pretty blue jacket on the Barney's site. I have no idea what "Clean" means... http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=503199621&cgid=womens-jackets&index=4



It's not blistered or weathered i.e. the leather texture is clean, smooth.  This jacket is the bomb.  If I was flush with cash I would seriously consider this?


----------



## luckyblackdress

Im 30 and I want to age like Meryl Streep. I wish she would give up her secrets


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> Your mom and my husband? = POT MEET KETTLE.  Can't change these folks, their mentality is volume.  They love 10 pennies, we love a dime?




Yeah, I know. She's like, "You can't have the best, you're poor!" Um ...* yeah you can* if you research (which is easy thanks to the internet), shop carefully and get it heavily marked down.


----------



## Suzie

susieserb said:


> about 1.5 hours apart.  Drive time not bad!!
> 
> Suz are you in England or NY?



I live in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Suzie

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Yeah, I know. She's like, "You can't have the best, you're poor!" Um ...* yeah you can* if you research (which is easy thanks to the internet), shop carefully and get it heavily marked down.



I agree and I think finding things at discounted prices or on sale is a much better feeling.


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> I live in Sydney, Australia.



Laughing Nat and I were both wrong!! Thanks Down Under


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> It's not blistered or weathered i.e. the leather texture is clean, smooth.  This jacket is the bomb.  If I was flush with cash I would seriously consider this?


Thank you! Smooth is what I'm leaning towards. I can't afford it, but I am getting a sense of what's out there and patrolling the Spence site...



GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Yeah, I know. She's like, "You can't have the best, you're poor!" Um ...* yeah you can* if you research (which is easy thanks to the internet), shop carefully and get it heavily marked down.


Like you don't deserve it??? Pshaw.  I rarely pay full price, and I've taught my kids to do the same.  



Suzie said:


> I live in Sydney, Australia.


I figured that out...Oz! My SIL visited for the olympics and loved it there.


----------



## sis121598

Suzie said:


> That's good, hopefully they stock RO so you can check your sizing. A funny story, we went to NYC for my husbands 50th 3 years ago and I told him that I wanted to check out the Rick Owens store in west Soho and I said to hubby the store isn't far away and we must have walked 20 blocks in 30 degree Celsius heat, it must have taken an hour to get there. Well we finally got there and it was a pretty cool store, every piece of clothing was black and the staff were tattooed and pierced within an inch of their life. They had a rack of 50% off but nothing in my size unfortunately and I didn't want to pay full price.



Isn't shopping in New York The Best!!! You will walk a lot... unless you take the subway, which is great, but I always get turned around...I have no sense of direction.  But walking there is the best, you've got to see everything and everyone up close.  I never understood the tourist bus. Get out and walk people! But  you're right, it doesn't seem that far, until you have walked 20 blocks!

I live about 3 hours away. I took a (very nice) bus trip with just my kids a few years ago to do back to school shopping. It was a day trip. We were dropped off at Rockefeller Center. So we went shopping on 5th ave. The kids wanted to go in H&M- they had a DJ playing. We walked past Hollister and two guys were dressed as lifeguards, wearing only a red swimsuit and a whistle. I took their picture! Zara had a SA who looked like Prince... We LOVE Soho and the Village. Most of the time when we visit that's where we end up.


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> I agree and I think finding things at discounted prices or on sale is a much better feeling.



and this phenomena, has become an obtainable reality, with the onslaught of the internet a mere 15 years ago.

For me, 15 years ago when I wanted a quality antique; I had to go to shows to find the items that I really desired.  Lots of work doing that, plus those prices where fixed.

Look at what we have now? It's like the tower of Babel has been destroyed (well almost)?


----------



## divnanata

luckyblackdress said:


> Im 30 and I want to age like Meryl Streep. I wish she would give up her secrets



Meryl is a long time favorite of mine. I've been following her career since our college alumni magazine did a feature on her in NYC theater - "Shakespeare in the Park" -  back in the Seventies. (She was five years ahead of me.) Not sure if she HAS any secrets since she doesn't do much to herself in that classic preppie way. No make up. No intricate hairdo's. No plastic. No stylist. Her beautiful patrician features will hold up forever for her. Must be nice!


----------



## divnanata

Time for a few more fabulous grey hair do's! First up is of Rita Moreno of "West Side Story" fame. I remember being in eight grade and all the hipsters of the class would spend recess rehearsing scenes snapping their fingers and pretending to be 'hoods'. Not me! - I just watched them.


----------



## susieserb

My FAV music artist *Debbie Harry* of BLONDIE is 68 years old; did you know she was a playboy bunny and stands a proud 5'3"?

Look at the many faces of Ms Debbie as a WOACA~


----------



## susieserb

more..


----------



## susieserb

Memorial Day Weekend means graduation parties and outdoor festivities right?

So taking a page out of allot of play books from this thread (mixing value price with high end accessories) I have my "outfit".

RO vest+Land's End Maxi dress (on sale)+Native American Sterling Silver ribbed cuff/earrings+TJMax necklace+Mayari Berkenstocks in blk.


----------



## mkpurselover

Hey Susie, love your memorial outfit, I thought about that same maxi from Lands End, too.  

I adored Debbie Harry and Blondie back in the 80's  - I thought they were the "bomb".  And I love all these photos of silver haired beauties.  I'm so jealous of all that hair.  Mine is short and thin!


----------



## susieserb

mkpurselover said:


> Hey Susie, love your memorial outfit, I thought about that same maxi from Lands End, too.
> 
> I adored Debbie Harry and Blondie back in the 80's  - I thought they were the "bomb".  And I love all these photos of silver haired beauties.  I'm so jealous of all that hair.  Mine is short and thin!


Hi MK, aren't these LE dresses fun and CHEAP.  I have to stop myself from buying the fit and flares in every cut and color (I do have a horrible _multiple_ issue).  

One of the reasons I dye my hair is to make is shiny and thick looking.  Grey is not my friend (or so I think)...Now if I had Rita Morino' hair I would go to the silver side in a blink of an eye.


----------



## mkpurselover

susieserb said:


> Hi MK, aren't these LE dresses fun and CHEAP.  I have to stop myself from buying the fit and flares in every cut and color (I do have a horrible _multiple_ issue).
> 
> One of the reasons I dye my hair is to make is shiny and thick looking.  Grey is not my friend (or so I think)...Now if I had Rita Morino' hair I would go to the silver side in a blink of an eye.


That's interesting about your hair.  Mine is bleached, but it is destroyed, dry and flat & I need a ton of product to make it look ok.  I think it is salt and pepper under the color (haven't seen it in years).  I decided to stop coloring at 65, am now reconsidering 62!


----------



## susieserb

mkpurselover said:


> That's interesting about your hair.  Mine is bleached, but it is destroyed, dry and flat & I need a ton of product to make it look ok.  I think it is salt and pepper under the color (haven't seen it in years).  I decided to stop coloring at 65, am now reconsidering 62!


MK look at post #82; that's my aunt at 89 (90 this year) with her dyed hair (very thin); her and my 63 year old BFF are my in spa ration (Post #82).

BFF and I use Sally's Beauty Supply permanent dye and do it ourselves?  I have to "tap" my hair every TWO WEEKS.  There is NO WAY I was going to go to a salon and A) spend the money B) sit in that chair {{{groan}}}

BTW did you see Debbie Harry on Watch What Happens Live.  I was blown away over her poise and fabulous looks.  From there I had to google her and post pics.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> This is Divnanata here! I just arrived by my sister Susieserb's house to attend the graduation services of my nephew tonight. Right away we thought of all you guys because I had brought along a package from Neiman's that had just arrived right before I was leaving. I figured I would try it on at Susie's and get an instant critique. It turned out to be laughably horrible!!! Too short!!! - no doubt about it. Too tight showing bulges and too young. What the ??? Anyway - I want to be honest about what works because not everything does!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626243


 


susieserb said:


> Memorial Day Weekend means graduation parties and outdoor festivities right?
> 
> So taking a page out of allot of play books from this thread (mixing value price with high end accessories) I have my "outfit".
> 
> RO vest+Land's End Maxi dress (on sale)+Native American Sterling Silver ribbed cuff/earrings+TJMax necklace+Mayari Berkenstocks in blk.


 
You two are gorgeous!!


----------



## mkpurselover

susieserb said:


> MK look at post #82; that's my aunt at 89 (90 this year) with her dyed hair (very thin); her and my 63 year old BFF are my in spa ration (Post #82).
> 
> BFF and I use Sally's Beauty Supply permanent dye and do it ourselves?  I have to "tap" my hair every TWO WEEKS.  There is NO WAY I was going to go to a salon and A) spend the money B) sit in that chair {{{groan}}}
> 
> BTW did you see Debbie Harry on Watch What Happens Live.  I was blown away over her poise and fabulous looks.  From there I had to google her and post pics.


Well, your aunt hair looks nice and shiny and not thin!  A real in spa ration.  I do get my hair done professionally, otherwise it would be orange!!  I have been going to the same lady for 17 years, have been burgundy, auburn, and now very blond.  I have always had "hair issues" and been a salon slave for 40+years!

I did not see Watch What happens, but will look it up.


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> You two are gorgeous!!


This I know, we were both full of excitement and love for the day and our faces showed it!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love this one!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I'm going to be honest here since most of you in this thread probably don't know my story. 

Since November, 2008, my life has been a series of life-threatening illnesses and setbacks -- kidney failure, advanced breast cancer, loss of dream job, ginormous blood clot and now Stage 4 kidney disease. Currently I live with my parents and have since my cancer diagnosis in October, 2009. I hate it, but given the circumstances, what can ya do? 

For a couple of years I was like a fish in life's sewer. Darkness. Despair. Wondering if the rest of my life was gonna be like this ... in and out of the hospital, never going anywhere and being broke as hell too. *Finally* the beginning of this year -- RELIEF! Light! Hope! 

Now the way I look at life has totally changed. Before, if I wanted something, I forced my desires back down and settled for poor substitutes. I'd think and dream, "Someday maybe I'll be able to afford that." Always someday. After all, I was young, I had time, right?

Then I found myself sitting in a surgeon's office and hearing "breast cancer," "mastectomy" and "radiation." Realization hit like a Mack truck. Life can change in an instant, so "somedays" may never come. You only get one ride on this merry-go-round. Better to have a BLAST on the whole thing instead of the last couple of minutes.

That's why I've indulged myself with the various things I've purchased lately. Sure, I could do like my mom says, buy the cheapest of everything and spend whatever time I have left back in the sewer. That's not living. That's subsisting. I can do better, and I have. Is that so wrong? 

And yes, I pay rent + all my expenses.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm going to be honest here since most of you in this thread probably don't know my story.
> 
> Since November, 2008, my life has been a series of life-threatening illnesses and setbacks -- kidney failure, advanced breast cancer, loss of dream job, ginormous blood clot and now Stage 4 kidney disease. Currently I live with my parents and have since my cancer diagnosis in October, 2009. I hate it, but given the circumstances, what can ya do?
> 
> For a couple of years I was like a fish in life's sewer. Darkness. Despair. Wondering if the rest of my life was gonna be like this ... in and out of the hospital, never going anywhere and being broke as hell too. *Finally* the beginning of this year -- RELIEF! Light! Hope!
> 
> Now the way I look at life has totally changed. Before, if I wanted something, I forced my desires back down and settled for poor substitutes. I'd think and dream, "Someday maybe I'll be able to afford that." Always someday. After all, I was young, I had time, right?
> 
> Then I found myself sitting in a surgeon's office and hearing "breast cancer," "mastectomy" and "radiation." Realization hit like a Mack truck. Life can change in an instant, so "somedays" may never come. You only get one ride on this merry-go-round. Better to have a BLAST on the whole thing instead of the last couple of minutes.
> 
> That's why I've indulged myself with the various things I've purchased lately. Sure, I could do like my mom says, buy the cheapest of everything and spend whatever time I have left back in the sewer. That's not living. That's subsisting. I can do better, and I have. Is that so wrong?
> 
> And yes, I pay rent + all my expenses.


So true, many of the things you mentioned has happened in our own family.  We need to surround ourselves with affirmation, love, support and beauty (in the sincerest way) to stay positive and focused. The journey ahead can be a ver rocky road, let's face it at any age, so mentoring from rich sources to "better" ourselves is one way to gain some peace.


----------



## susieserb

mkpurselover said:


> Well, your aunt hair looks nice and shiny and not thin!  A real in spa ration.  I do get my hair done professionally, otherwise it would be orange!!  I have been going to the same lady for 17 years, have been burgundy, auburn, and now very blond.  I have always had "hair issues" and been a salon slave for 40+years!
> 
> I did not see Watch What happens, but will look it up.


I know Nat has other pics, I know I do, showing AWOACA with elaborate head wraps, bands and hats.  Daisy Fuentes has a hair piece line on an invisible band. 
U can cut and style the thing, my finger hovers over the purchase button,


----------



## Suzie

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm going to be honest here since most of you in this thread probably don't know my story.
> 
> Since November, 2008, my life has been a series of life-threatening illnesses and setbacks -- kidney failure, advanced breast cancer, loss of dream job, ginormous blood clot and now Stage 4 kidney disease. Currently I live with my parents and have since my cancer diagnosis in October, 2009. I hate it, but given the circumstances, what can ya do?
> 
> For a couple of years I was like a fish in life's sewer. Darkness. Despair. Wondering if the rest of my life was gonna be like this ... in and out of the hospital, never going anywhere and being broke as hell too. *Finally* the beginning of this year -- RELIEF! Light! Hope!
> 
> Now the way I look at life has totally changed. Before, if I wanted something, I forced my desires back down and settled for poor substitutes. I'd think and dream, "Someday maybe I'll be able to afford that." Always someday. After all, I was young, I had time, right?
> 
> Then I found myself sitting in a surgeon's office and hearing "breast cancer," "mastectomy" and "radiation." Realization hit like a Mack truck. Life can change in an instant, so "somedays" may never come. You only get one ride on this merry-go-round. Better to have a BLAST on the whole thing instead of the last couple of minutes.
> 
> That's why I've indulged myself with the various things I've purchased lately. Sure, I could do like my mom says, buy the cheapest of everything and spend whatever time I have left back in the sewer. That's not living. That's subsisting. I can do better, and I have. Is that so wrong?
> 
> And yes, I pay rent + all my expenses.



I am so sorry that you have had such a hell of a time but hopefully things are looking up for you. You deserve so many beautiful things to brighten up your life.


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm going to be honest here since most of you in this thread probably don't know my story.
> 
> Since November, 2008, my life has been a series of life-threatening illnesses and setbacks -- kidney failure, advanced breast cancer, loss of dream job, ginormous blood clot and now Stage 4 kidney disease. Currently I live with my parents and have since my cancer diagnosis in October, 2009. I hate it, but given the circumstances, what can ya do?
> 
> For a couple of years I was like a fish in life's sewer. Darkness. Despair. Wondering if the rest of my life was gonna be like this ... in and out of the hospital, never going anywhere and being broke as hell too. *Finally* the beginning of this year -- RELIEF! Light! Hope!
> 
> Now the way I look at life has totally changed. Before, if I wanted something, I forced my desires back down and settled for poor substitutes. I'd think and dream, "Someday maybe I'll be able to afford that." Always someday. After all, I was young, I had time, right?
> 
> Then I found myself sitting in a surgeon's office and hearing "breast cancer," "mastectomy" and "radiation." Realization hit like a Mack truck. Life can change in an instant, so "somedays" may never come. You only get one ride on this merry-go-round. Better to have a BLAST on the whole thing instead of the last couple of minutes.
> 
> That's why I've indulged myself with the various things I've purchased lately. Sure, I could do like my mom says, buy the cheapest of everything and spend whatever time I have left back in the sewer. That's not living. That's subsisting. I can do better, and I have. Is that so wrong?
> 
> And yes, I pay rent + all my expenses.



Sweetie  I can't stop thinking about you and your indomitable spirit and courage. I love how you refuse to kowtow to the pressures of stress. Your parents don't mean to be stifling you as much as they just can't think beyond their fears. By focusing on beauty and happiness you are on a path towards enriching your life and making the most of it - something we all need to do!

Here's a tip for how to shop: I don't hardly go to regular stores anymore. Maybe for basics I do, but once you have those as layering pieces you can branch and search for specialty items. Look at resale shops and charity  places. In my town we have the uber popular Scholar Shop where you never know what you can find. All sorts of people shop there and the parking lot is always full. A couple of years ago I bought an Armani jacket for $15. Susie bought a fringed Chanel jacket for $500. The proceeds help pay for college scholarships for needy students. Everybody wins!

Naw, you don't always score but the thrill of the hunt is life affirming itself - LOL! And when you DO find that heart palpitating gem the flood of endorphins releases such a high!

Anyway - YOU are my inspiration!


----------



## girlfriday17

It took me 3 days to get through this thread and I'm loving it.  Most of my friends don't get the fashion thing and my admirers tended to be younger co-workers.  I recently visited a friend in a nearby province as she is having thyroid problems which has led to adrenal fatigue and subsequent psychological issues as well.  She just needed someone to be with her as she was having all these problems and couldn't sleep, be alone or care for herself.  We are both in our late forties with her being single.  One of the first things I told her to do was make herself a priority.  I even sat with her while she got her hair cut and coloured.  What a difference in her attitude and confidence.  She's on a better path now as she's seeing a Naturopath who is asking all the right questions and providing excellent advice.  I'm so glad to meet women who haven't given up and want to look their best.  I would never go out in public in my PJ bottoms and life is too short for ugly shoes (Sofft makes comfortable but beautiful ones for those having trouble rocking the CL).  Although she's is mentioned in a few posts, my style icon bears repeating, Ines de la Fressange. Her book Paris Chic is my style guide. I am obsessed with how french woman unapologetically take care of themselves.


----------



## susieserb

girlfriday17 said:


> It took me 3 days to get through this thread and I'm loving it.  Most of my friends don't get the fashion thing and my admirers tended to be younger co-workers.  I recently visited a friend in a nearby province as she is having thyroid problems which has led to adrenal fatigue and subsequent psychological issues as well.  She just needed someone to be with her as she was having all these problems and couldn't sleep, be alone or care for herself.  We are both in our late forties with her being single.  One of the first things I told her to do was make herself a priority.  I even sat with her while she got her hair cut and coloured.  What a difference in her attitude and confidence.  She's on a better path now as she's seeing a Naturopath who is asking all the right questions and providing excellent advice.  I'm so glad to meet women who haven't given up and want to look their best.  I would never go out in public in my PJ bottoms and life is too short for ugly shoes (Sofft makes comfortable but beautiful ones for those having trouble rocking the CL).  Although she's is mentioned in a few posts, my style icon bears repeating, Ines de la Fressange. Her book Paris Chic is my style guide. I am obsessed with how french woman unapologetically take care of themselves.


Sing it LOUD. Our middle sister had breast cancer, all the ugly surgeries, restoration, chemo, radiation. She was totally making herself pretty during the whole agonizing event.  There were wigs, scarves, jewelry.  We were so happy that she gave a damn and kept her head high.  So now when I start to get lazy I ask myself, what's ur excuse?  

This thread should help to lift and encourage, to keep our eyes on what's good and not bad ie the whole aging process.


----------



## divnanata

girlfriday17 said:


> It took me 3 days to get through this thread and I'm loving it.  Most of my friends don't get the fashion thing and my admirers tended to be younger co-workers.  I recently visited a friend in a nearby province as she is having thyroid problems which has led to adrenal fatigue and subsequent psychological issues as well.  She just needed someone to be with her as she was having all these problems and couldn't sleep, be alone or care for herself.  We are both in our late forties with her being single.  One of the first things I told her to do was make herself a priority.  I even sat with her while she got her hair cut and coloured.  What a difference in her attitude and confidence.  She's on a better path now as she's seeing a Naturopath who is asking all the right questions and providing excellent advice.  I'm so glad to meet women who haven't given up and want to look their best.  I would never go out in public in my PJ bottoms and life is too short for ugly shoes (Sofft makes comfortable but beautiful ones for those having trouble rocking the CL).  Although she's is mentioned in a few posts, my style icon bears repeating, Ines de la Fressange. Her book Paris Chic is my style guide. I am obsessed with how french woman unapologetically take care of themselves.



So happy to see you here! Ines is such a fabulous woman and we all can be. Life is just too short to limit yourself and boy does it feel good to be spiffy and all dressed up! And it just fills you with joy when you can help others to find a way to affirm their beauty.


----------



## divnanata

Thinking about ideas for this thread has had my head spinning as opinions vacillate from YEAH - I can wear that! ...to NO WAY. Are you out of your mind? Friday night out with the girls while husbands played poker was spent at a WOACA pick up bar. We all just like to dance with each other and not want strangers to interfere. The ladies were out in full force and some of the outfits were definitely designed to attract male attention. Daisy Dukes are NOT allowed no matter what but I saw a WOACA wearing super short shorts without the legs to warrant the display and the men were responding.

I was horrified at one get up where the WOACA had her full-ish figure shrink wrapped into a leopard mini dress and she had on leopard high heels too.  One friend pushed me to take pics but another friend told me I was being mean in judging too harshly. After all - the poor gal was _trying_ to be glam and you had to give her some props for that. But??? These pics do not show the worst of it (you don't see all the bulges here) but I could hardly ask her to pose for me?? What do you all think?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Sweetie  I can't stop thinking about you and your indomitable spirit and courage. I love how you refuse to kowtow to the pressures of stress. Your parents don't mean to be stifling you as much as they just can't think beyond their fears. By focusing on beauty and happiness you are on a path towards enriching your life and making the most of it - something we all need to do!
> 
> Here's a tip for how to shop: I don't hardly go to regular stores anymore. Maybe for basics I do, but once you have those as layering pieces you can branch and search for specialty items. Look at resale shops and charity  places. In my town we have the uber popular Scholar Shop where you never know what you can find. All sorts of people shop there and the parking lot is always full. A couple of years ago I bought an Armani jacket for $15. Susie bought a fringed Chanel jacket for $500. The proceeds help pay for college scholarships for needy students. Everybody wins!
> 
> Naw, you don't always score but the thrill of the hunt is life affirming itself - LOL! And when you DO find that heart palpitating gem the flood of endorphins releases such a high!
> 
> Anyway - YOU are my inspiration!




Awww, thank you! Everybody says I'm strong but I don't always feel it. Now with the cancer? I absolutely was, no doubt. Never cried, asked 'why me,' got mad or felt sorry for myself. I found it a waste of energy that I preferred to channel into fighting with all I had. No negativity allowed. I passed my four-year cancer free mark in February. It was losing my job and everything that followed that got me, especially having no money whatsoever and losing my independence.

Sadly thrift stores here are crap. There is one supposedly good resale shop in Chattanooga but it's north of town across the river about 45 minutes away. Haven't made my way there to check it out yet.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Suzie said:


> I am so sorry that you have had such a hell of a time but hopefully things are looking up for you. You deserve so many beautiful things to brighten up your life.





Thank you!


----------



## divnanata

Another question about what is appropriate! - and I know it is said that if you have to ask it probably isn't - but I love Punk and studs and spikes. I like them refined the Valentino way with the Rockstud line and I like them heavy metal too. I never was a Punk back in the heyday but I would have been if I didn't need to find a job! And I couldn't wear a Mohawk with sticking out ears.

While I have explored the world of the Balenciaga leather jackets and have several and while I ponder Rick Owen's toppers, I nevertheless fantasize about going  to extremes with THIS:

Do-able for a WOACA or not?


----------



## V0N1B2

No. Too much. However, I think something a bit more subtle would work. You can get a similar style with maybe just the embellishments on the lapels, shoulders and cuffs perhaps.
I hate to say this but I think that jacket weighs more than the model on the cover of L'Officiel. Kinda sad actually.


----------



## kcf68

You know as I age, my investments haven't really been in clothes but skin lasering!  I sign up for 4 treatments and got one free! It zapped away all my freckles,age spots, and had red veins on my face zapped away!  It was worth every penny!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Memorial Day Weekend means graduation parties and outdoor festivities right?
> 
> So taking a page out of allot of play books from this thread (mixing value price with high end accessories) I have my "outfit".
> 
> RO vest+Land's End Maxi dress (on sale)+Native American Sterling Silver ribbed cuff/earrings+TJMax necklace+Mayari Berkenstocks in blk.


You look great! I love that cuff too. I have been on a search for a statement cuff that is comfortable, and not too heavy. My husband was going to buy my the Tiffany bone cuff for our anniversary and when I tried it on I hated how it felt on...so sad. I found a gorgeous cuff from a silversmith on etsy, but it's heavy. The search goes on...




girlfriday17 said:


> It took me 3 days to get through this thread and I'm loving it.  Most of my friends don't get the fashion thing and my admirers tended to be younger co-workers.  I recently visited a friend in a nearby province as she is having thyroid problems which has led to adrenal fatigue and subsequent psychological issues as well.  She just needed someone to be with her as she was having all these problems and couldn't sleep, be alone or care for herself.  We are both in our late forties with her being single.  One of the first things I told her to do was make herself a priority.  I even sat with her while she got her hair cut and coloured.  What a difference in her attitude and confidence.  She's on a better path now as she's seeing a Naturopath who is asking all the right questions and providing excellent advice.  I'm so glad to meet women who haven't given up and want to look their best.  I would never go out in public in my PJ bottoms and life is too short for ugly shoes (Sofft makes comfortable but beautiful ones for those having trouble rocking the CL).  Although she's is mentioned in a few posts, my style icon bears repeating, Ines de la Fressange. Her book Paris Chic is my style guide. I am obsessed with how french woman unapologetically take care of themselves.



I love her too. Her book really helped me make sense of my wardrobe. It does not always come naturally, I love learning how things work together, especially opposites...



divnanata said:


> Thinking about ideas for this thread has had my head spinning as opinions vacillate from YEAH - I can wear that! ...to NO WAY. Are you out of your mind? Friday night out with the girls while husbands played poker was spent at a WOACA pick up bar. We all just like to dance with each other and not want strangers to interfere. The ladies were out in full force and some of the outfits were definitely designed to attract male attention. Daisy Dukes are NOT allowed no matter what but I saw a WOACA wearing super short shorts without the legs to warrant the display and the men were responding.
> 
> I was horrified at one get up where the WOACA had her full-ish figure shrink wrapped into a leopard mini dress and she had on leopard high heels too.  One friend pushed me to take pics but another friend told me I was being mean in judging too harshly. After all - the poor gal was _trying_ to be glam and you had to give her some props for that. But??? These pics do not show the worst of it (you don't see all the bulges here) but I could hardly ask her to pose for me?? What do you all think?



I am having trouble seeing the photos, but I get the gist of it. I love me some leopard, but  not full animal! One piece only is my personal rule. And I am so wary of tight clothes. I fear the stuffed sausage look. Again, all the "trends" that age us are the styles the youngin's wear.





divnanata said:


> Another question about what is appropriate! - and I know it is said that if you have to ask it probably isn't - but I love Punk and studs and spikes. I like them refined the Valentino way with the Rockstud line and I like them heavy metal too. I never was a Punk back in the heyday but I would have been if I didn't need to find a job! And I couldn't wear a Mohawk with sticking out ears.
> 
> While I have explored the world of the Balenciaga leather jackets and have several and while I ponder Rick Owen's toppers, I nevertheless fantasize about going  to extremes with THIS:
> 
> Do-able for a WOACA or not?


I'm going to say YES! However, with one big caveat, it must be worn with completely and utter punk rebel confidence!


I love photos of the silver goddesses, smashing! 
Meryl Streep is the patrician goddess! Which reminds me...It's Complicated, such a funny movie! WOACA perfection!


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm going to be honest here since most of you in this thread probably don't know my story.
> 
> Since November, 2008, my life has been a series of life-threatening illnesses and setbacks -- kidney failure, advanced breast cancer, loss of dream job, ginormous blood clot and now Stage 4 kidney disease. Currently I live with my parents and have since my cancer diagnosis in October, 2009. I hate it, but given the circumstances, what can ya do?
> 
> For a couple of years I was like a fish in life's sewer. Darkness. Despair. Wondering if the rest of my life was gonna be like this ... in and out of the hospital, never going anywhere and being broke as hell too. *Finally* the beginning of this year -- RELIEF! Light! Hope!
> 
> Now the way I look at life has totally changed. Before, if I wanted something, I forced my desires back down and settled for poor substitutes. I'd think and dream, "Someday maybe I'll be able to afford that." Always someday. After all, I was young, I had time, right?
> 
> Then I found myself sitting in a surgeon's office and hearing "breast cancer," "mastectomy" and "radiation." Realization hit like a Mack truck. Life can change in an instant, so "somedays" may never come. You only get one ride on this merry-go-round. Better to have a BLAST on the whole thing instead of the last couple of minutes.
> 
> That's why I've indulged myself with the various things I've purchased lately. Sure, I could do like my mom says, buy the cheapest of everything and spend whatever time I have left back in the sewer. That's not living. That's subsisting. I can do better, and I have. Is that so wrong?
> 
> And yes, I pay rent + all my expenses.





GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Awww, thank you! Everybody says I'm strong but I don't always feel it. Now with the cancer? I absolutely was, no doubt. Never cried, asked 'why me,' got mad or felt sorry for myself. I found it a waste of energy that I preferred to channel into fighting with all I had. No negativity allowed. I passed my four-year cancer free mark in February. It was losing my job and everything that followed that got me, especially having no money whatsoever and losing my independence.
> 
> Sadly thrift stores here are crap. There is one supposedly good resale shop in Chattanooga but it's north of town across the river about 45 minutes away. Haven't made my way there to check it out yet.



Everything you've gone through is horrible. It's very easy to feel sorry for yourself and waste away into nothingness. But living, really, desperately wanting to be alive and greatful and enjoy all the beautiful things life has to offer...that takes moxy! Cheers to you and I wish you the best of health. I am a kindred spirit!


----------



## susieserb

another day another BBQ; I see my SIL who I think is soooo youthful and cute.  She's wearing a mini skirt and I  the look.  SIL's legs are very fit and appropriate (arms and waist too). Hummm gotta start walking....


----------



## V0N1B2

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm going to be honest here since most of you in this thread probably don't know my story......
> 
> Currently I live with my parents and have since my cancer diagnosis in October, 2009. I hate it, but given the circumstances, what can ya do? .....
> 
> That's why I've indulged myself with the various things I've purchased lately. Sure, I could do like my mom says, buy the cheapest of everything and spend whatever time I have left back in the sewer. That's not living. That's subsisting. I can do better, and I have. Is that so wrong?
> 
> And yes, I pay rent + all my expenses.


I'm sorry I had to edit out a lot of your post but I'm on my iPad and I am unable to bold the parts I wanted to address.

First: hugs. Really. I'm sorry you've been dealt a sh!tty hand so far. I hope your four years free is the beginning of a new chapter for you and that in four years we'll all be celebrating your eight years disease-free milestone.

Second: you are very fortunate to be able to move home with your parents. Yeah, I bet it really sucks but you know how much they love you, right? It feels good to be surrounded with love when you're down and out, regardless of how much mothers nag sometimes. I broke my leg three and a half years ago, had surgery, all that stuff and I couldn't go home for a while because I have two sets of stairs to get to my townhouse. My mum has MS and is legally blind and there was nothing she could do for me.  I know it killed her that she couldn't go get groceries for me or make me lunch - she felt really helpless, more than me!  I've often thought about what would happen if I had to move back home for whatever reason, be it her illness or mine, and I don't know how I would do it. Spending four days with her at Christmas is enough to make me heavily dependant on Xanax and vodka. I love the woman, but man, sometimes I just want to .... nvm.   So, I commend you for it!

Third: If the 67 in you screen name is the year you were born, then we are the same age and our parents are of the same generation.  It was totally different for them, like it is for us, and like it seems to be for these twentysomethings.  Our parents didn't spend money on themselves like we do (or at least it seems that way to me). They socked all their money into their house and it was save save save. I think it was a post-war thing, you know? They were the early baby boomers and their parents taught them the values they learned living through WWII.
It's a completely different mentality now with cell phones and manicures and salon visits and girls weekends.... 

Fourth: As for the paying rent thing? Girl, this ain't the Money Talks forum here. You don't have to justify anything to us.


----------



## V0N1B2

divnanata said:


> Thinking about ideas for this thread has had my head spinning as opinions vacillate from YEAH - I can wear that! ...to NO WAY. Are you out of your mind? Friday night out with the girls while husbands played poker was spent at a WOACA pick up bar. We all just like to dance with each other and not want strangers to interfere. The ladies were out in full force and some of the outfits were definitely designed to attract male attention. Daisy Dukes are NOT allowed no matter what but I saw a WOACA wearing super short shorts without the legs to warrant the display and the men were responding.
> 
> I was horrified at one get up where the WOACA had her full-ish figure shrink wrapped into a leopard mini dress and she had on leopard high heels too.  One friend pushed me to take pics but another friend told me I was being mean in judging too harshly. After all - the poor gal was _trying_ to be glam and you had to give her some props for that. But??? These pics do not show the worst of it (you don't see all the bulges here) but I could hardly ask her to pose for me?? What do you all think?


Re: the second paragraph.... 
Listen, I'm gonna be totally honest here; I put my judgey-pants on one leg at a time just like everybody else.   However, one thing I have learned is that everyone has a different opinion on what dressed up is, you know?
I remember going to see KISS - New Years' Eve 1999. There were a lot of rocker chicks there from a certain area of the lower mainland that has kind of a bad rap. If you're from the Vancouver area, you know exactly where I mean. I remember seeing a lot of women who apparently thought it was still 1982. I scanned the crowd and saw a lot of leather, jeans in various states of distress, half shirts, a lot of makeup, hairspray and just what I perceived to be not a very fashion forward crowd. Now really, do I expect to see people wearing Roland Mouret or Hermes to a KISS concert? Of course not - I just didn't expect to see so much bad style! But you know, then I realized something; almost all of these women had taken great care to do their hair and makeup, and choose an outfit that they thought really looked good on them, and I thought... good for them.  What was important was that they thought they looked good. So that's kind of how I feel when I see the cougars out at the bar (or hotel lounge, which is my regular watering hole), or other women who don't see fashion and style the way we do. I have to realize that yes, they did look in the mirror when they left the house and they liked what they saw enough to wear it out in public. Oh I'll admit I still make snappy judgements and catty comments, but I keep them to myself.  "Honey, those shoes are all kinds of wrong with that dress" "Girl, you got more animal on you than Jack Hanna" "I didn't know acid wash was back, hmpf". You know, that kind of stuff. I'm trying to be better, I really am. I am trying to be a better person every day. It's haaaard.
Hey, at least I'm honest.


----------



## susieserb

Von good volly. Yes making an effort is most definitely the right step in the journey of "looking good" and feeling good about ones self.  I remind myself as I preen, that a gal from the upper east side or a WOACA who only wears Couture, who sees my Lands End Maxi dress and says, how pedestrian.  IOW, there is always somebody who has it more together then you, knows more..but it's that confidence thing that matters....and yes making an effort.  

I laugh to think I'm all that while somebody at my church may point and say,look at that silly women?  Let them point.  If my look inspires somebody else then bravo, if my look says to a women, no no don't want to go there, I say bravo again? 

Last vulgarity is a no no at any age....but I'm sure my definition will differ from the next person....ah the world of fashion.


----------



## susieserb

Off of TMZ.....

There were two unexpected guests at Kim Kardashian's wedding on Saturday night ... and you're lookin' at them!

Kris Jenner showed off her girls in a very low-cut, body-hugging white dress as she posed alongside Vogue Italia editor-in-chief Franca Sozzani in a pic Franca posted on Instagram.


The comments on this picture from young folks are way less then kind.  IMHO those opinions (for me), are another litmus test on how a WOACA should, or shouldn't _look_...just sayin.


----------



## susieserb

Betty Thomas an actress who portrayed an officer from Hill Street Blues (remember that original soap opera cop show), looks faboosh moving forward (in some way I think better?)?


----------



## susieserb

Phylicia Rashad works it moving forward at 65 years of age.


----------



## divnanata

For me gossip and judging has always had a place in the world. I have a little of Alice Roosevelt Longworth in me with the philosophy, "If you haven't got anything nice to say about anybody come sit next to me." How would we all know the appropriate ways to behave otherwise? We would be bombarded by ugliness all the time if there were no rules. Through discussion we establish guidelines for what is working fashion wise for WOACAS and what isn't. I realized at that club that cougar dressing is not about fashion at all. These WOACAS desperately want to attract men and the men that frequent pick up bars don't care about Anna WIntour and what she says. They want to see boobage and buttage. Period.

Plus it is difficult to use celebs as a gauge since they don't mind being ridiculed as long as they are getting any attention at all. The Kardashians have run the gamut from utter trash dressing to Vogue and Chanel runways. They put on a spectacle for the world and it pays off big time for them. So I guess Kris can do whatever she wants and we'll have to try to ignore it. I tell myself good luck with that. I'll be tuning in just like everybody else.

So here are pretty clear examples of WOACAS that have crossed the line. Tell me they are clear....please!! Starting with the grand dame of inappropriateness Ivana *****!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> For me gossip and judging has always had a place in the world. I have a little of Alice Roosevelt Longworth in me with the philosophy, "If you haven't got anything nice to say about anybody come sit next to me." How would we all know the appropriate ways to behave otherwise? We would be bombarded by ugliness all the time if there were no rules. Through discussion we establish guidelines for what is working fashion wise for WOACAS and what isn't. I realized at that club that cougar dressing is not about fashion at all. These WOACAS desperately want to attract men and the men that frequent pick up bars don't care about Anna WIntour and what she says. They want to see boobage and buttage. Period.
> 
> Plus it is difficult to use celebs as a gauge since they don't mind being ridiculed as long as they are getting any attention at all. The Kardashians have run the gamut from utter trash dressing to Vogue and Chanel runways. They put on a spectacle for the world and it pays off big time for them. So I guess Kris can do whatever she wants and we'll have to try to ignore it. I tell myself good luck with that. I'll be tuning in just like everybody else.
> 
> So here are pretty clear examples of WOACAS that have crossed the line. Tell me they are clear....please!! Starting with the grand dame of inappropriateness Ivana *****!


THUD, I'm actually LOVING THESE!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

I Dream of Jeanie on STEROIDS.  I'm laughing so hard, this is great!!


----------



## divnanata

Susie! What are you saying??? I know she has a lot of personality and I do love that updo BUT this is GRANDMA mutton trying to be lamb!!! She could look a lot more elegant.


----------



## divnanata

Courtney Love in what might actually be Chanel.


----------



## divnanata

Emmanuelle Seigner, born in 1966,  is the wife of Roman Polanski. Last year at the Cannes Film Festival she strutted her stuff in this get up. She's a great looking gal but tell me you don't like this dress on her!!!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Susie! What are you saying??? I know she has a lot of personality and I do love that undo BUT this is GRANDMA mutton trying to be lamb!!! She could look a lot more elegant.



What I'm saying is that I'm totally entertained!!!!:lolots:


----------



## divnanata

In case you weren't convinced by the previous submission: more Emmanuelle


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Courtney Love in what might actually be Chanel.



There was a point about 10 years ago CL was really glam and started simplifying herself, Ms LOVE was stunning.  But like a dog, she has returned to her vomit.


----------



## susieserb

The second picture would be a YES~


----------



## mkpurselover

divnanata said:


> Emmanuelle Seigner, born in 1966,  is the wife of Roman Polanski. Last year at the Cannes Film Festival she strutted her stuff in this get up. She's a great looking gal but tell me you don't like this dress on her!!!


I'm gonna go all "Ralph Nader" and say Inappropriate at Any Age - disliked it when JLO wore a similar style several years ago.  Definitely dressing for the attention (and the guys).


----------



## divnanata

How about this one of Cate Blanchette (born 1969). She never makes any mistakes but I do NOT like this dress:


----------



## susieserb

mkpurselover said:


> *I'm gonna go all "Ralph Nader" *and say Inappropriate at Any Age - disliked it when JLO wore a similar style several years ago.  Definitely dressing for the attention (and the guys).





Oh YEA!!!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Courtney Love in what might actually be Chanel.


See she can do it IF SHE WANTS TO?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> How about this one of Cate Blanchette (born 1969). She never makes any mistakes but I do NOT like this dress:



I think that's my afghan donated to a garage sale a few years ago?


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> I Dream of Jeanie on STEROIDS.  I'm laughing so hard, this is great!!



I have to look for my Euro vacation pics from the 80's when I saw WOACA in their bras dancing to music.  They didn't care what anybody thought, like our beloved IVANA~


----------



## mkpurselover

divnanata said:


> How about this one of Cate Blanchette (born 1969). She never makes any mistakes but I do NOT like this dress:


Wow, her stylist really messed up on that one.  An afghan dress?  Maybe her mom made it?  She is usually dressed wonderfully.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Maybe the stylist thought her name was Cate Blankette??


----------



## susieserb

Now that's rich


----------



## mkpurselover

ImaBagAddict said:


> Maybe the stylist thought her name was Cate Blankette??


----------



## HauteMama

susieserb said:


> Phylicia Rashad works it moving forward at 65 years of age.



Wow. She is the epitome of style and class. She looks amazing.

As for many of the others, I'll refrain from commenting except to say that I agree vulgarity is inappropriate at ANY age. Too short, too tight, too low-cut, too revealing are all less-than-classy regardless of whether one is 22 or 82.


----------



## twinkle.tink

divnanata said:


> *For me gossip and judging has always had a place in the world. *I have a little of Alice Roosevelt Longworth in me with the philosophy, "If you haven't got anything nice to say about anybody come sit next to me." How would we all know the appropriate ways to behave otherwise? We would be bombarded by ugliness all the time if there were no rules. Through discussion we establish guidelines for what is working fashion wise for WOACAS and what isn't. I realized at that club that cougar dressing is not about fashion at all. These WOACAS desperately want to attract men and the men that frequent pick up bars don't care about Anna WIntour and what she says. They want to see boobage and buttage. Period.
> 
> Plus it is difficult to use celebs as a gauge since they don't mind being ridiculed as long as they are getting any attention at all. The Kardashians have run the gamut from utter trash dressing to Vogue and Chanel runways. They put on a spectacle for the world and it pays off big time for them. So I guess Kris can do whatever she wants and we'll have to try to ignore it. I tell myself good luck with that. I'll be tuning in just like everybody else.
> 
> So here are pretty clear examples of WOACAS that have crossed the line. Tell me they are clear....please!! Starting with the grand dame of inappropriateness Ivana *****!



For me it depends, If it is light hearted, like this post then it is fine.

I do believe it is human nature. As Jane Austen wrote, &#8220;For what do we live, but to make sport for our neighbors, and laugh at them in our turn?&#8221;. But for me, when it's malicious or incessant or down right cruel, that is when it crosses the line and that is happening far too often these days.

To me, a women of a certain age carries a certain grace and the needlessly hurting of others is never graceful.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Sorry, I think she looks terrible here.

 Her make up person should be fired. She looks washed out and tired and there is no reason for it. You can see she has amazing skin. That lipstick shade is not her friend.

The dress, I will say I think it's inappropriate and not flattering and leave it at that.


----------



## HauteMama

^ A person can certainly see the difference between where her skin is normally exposed to the sun and where it isn't. Proof that sun protection goes a long way toward keeping skin young. One could put a younger head/face on the body and it would be just as convincing.


----------



## luckyblackdress

divnanata said:


> Meryl is a long time favorite of mine. I've been following her career since our college alumni magazine did a feature on her in NYC theater - "Shakespeare in the Park" -  back in the Seventies. (She was five years ahead of me.) Not sure if she HAS any secrets since she doesn't do much to herself in that classic preppie way. No make up. No intricate hairdo's. No plastic. No stylist. Her beautiful patrician features will hold up forever for her. Must be nice!




She says she doesn't do anything (Plastic Surgery wise)- but i feel like I don't really believe her. Maybe fillers and strategic botox?
Her cheekbones are so high - no drooping.... my fullness is falling already 
He wrinkles are almost too few to be true. 
I'm jealous in an admiration (instead of hateful) way.


----------



## twinkle.tink

luckyblackdress said:


> She says she doesn't do anything (Plastic Surgery wise)- but i feel like I don't really believe her. Maybe fillers and strategic botox?
> Her cheekbones are so high - no drooping.... my fullness is falling already
> He wrinkles are almost too few to be true.
> I'm jealous in an admiration (instead of hateful) way.



, I could care less....but I agree, she is not doing nothing.

She might not have had invasive surgery, but she is a least using red light therapy or more likely lasering. Perhaps even fillers and botox. All subtle and well done. Who cares, why deny 

There is no denying she looks better than she did 10 years ago.


----------



## V0N1B2

divnanata said:


> Susie! What are you saying??? I know she has a lot of personality and I do love that updo BUT this is GRANDMA mutton trying to be lamb!!! She could look a lot more elegant.


Just catching up here...
No, Ivana, milá&#269;ek really. Just no.
Yes she could look a lot more elegant.  Not sure why she's so, um, brazen but you know, she did put up with The Donald so...



divnanata said:


> Emmanuelle Seigner, born in 1966,  is the wife of Roman Polanski. Last year at the Cannes Film Festival she strutted her stuff in this get up. She's a great looking gal but tell me you don't like this dress on her!!!


Lovely dress. A bit too open in the front -I think a narrower opening would have been fine and I don't care for the slit in the skirt so high you can see the underpinnings of the dress. I get that might be the point but it's a no from me.
Don't get me started on the ponytail. A poly tail! At a red carpet event!


----------



## susieserb

Gee Yes Meryl do spill, who's your doc???

BTW I always appreciated how she dresses except in Mama Mia.  Meryl was just too old for that part thus her outfits were awkward?


----------



## susieserb

Blue Eye Bobs reading glasses (one of many) to matchy, match a summer dress~


----------



## susieserb

Here's some example of head wraps.  Oh if I could be so bold....I love that these dames have the you know what to pull this off!!!


----------



## susieserb

Two more rockin WOACA...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sorry I had to edit out a lot of your post but I'm on my iPad and I am unable to bold the parts I wanted to address.
> 
> First: hugs. Really. I'm sorry you've been dealt a sh!tty hand so far. I hope your four years free is the beginning of a new chapter for you and that in four years we'll all be celebrating your eight years disease-free milestone.
> 
> Second: you are very fortunate to be able to move home with your parents. Yeah, I bet it really sucks but you know how much they love you, right? It feels good to be surrounded with love when you're down and out, regardless of how much mothers nag sometimes. I broke my leg three and a half years ago, had surgery, all that stuff and I couldn't go home for a while because I have two sets of stairs to get to my townhouse. My mum has MS and is legally blind and there was nothing she could do for me.  I know it killed her that she couldn't go get groceries for me or make me lunch - she felt really helpless, more than me!  I've often thought about what would happen if I had to move back home for whatever reason, be it her illness or mine, and I don't know how I would do it. Spending four days with her at Christmas is enough to make me heavily dependant on Xanax and vodka. I love the woman, but man, sometimes I just want to .... nvm.   So, I commend you for it!
> 
> Third: If the 67 in you screen name is the year you were born, then we are the same age and our parents are of the same generation.  It was totally different for them, like it is for us, and like it seems to be for these twentysomethings.  Our parents didn't spend money on themselves like we do (or at least it seems that way to me). They socked all their money into their house and it was save save save. I think it was a post-war thing, you know? They were the early baby boomers and their parents taught them the values they learned living through WWII.
> It's a completely different mentality now with cell phones and manicures and salon visits and girls weekends....
> 
> Fourth: As for the paying rent thing? Girl, this ain't the Money Talks forum here. You don't have to justify anything to us.



Thanks! Yep, born in '67 ... will be 47 in October. I agree with the generational thing. That's exactly what my parents do, money goes to the house & savings account. They both grew up extremely poor, too, so that has a lot to do with it. My dad is one of 12 kids. (!) My mom is a total worrywart and control freak on top of everything else. 

I understand the importance of saving money and I do sock away a decent percentage every month. But I also believe in enjoying the life you have NOW as much as you can, because it can be taken away in an instant. Now, people may say that's the exact reason you should save everything in case that happens, but I can't live my life on what ifs. Yeah, I'm sick. IMO, that's all the more reason to LIVE as fully as possible while I can.

There are lots of little things I find joy and pleasure in now that have nothing to do with material goods -- sunrises & sunsets, falling snow, children's laughter, a good long hug, laughing til I can't breathe. But I also want quality stuff and a bit of luxury thrown in, and if I can find it at a ridiculously cheap price? As long as I know I'm gonna get PLENTY of use out of it, I'm buying it! 

ETA: I hope I'm celebrating my 8-year cancer-free milestone as well, but I'm still left with advanced kidney disease for which there is no cure. Trying to stave off dialysis/transplant as long as possible ATM.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> For me gossip and judging has always had a place in the world. I have a little of Alice Roosevelt Longworth in me with the philosophy, "If you haven't got anything nice to say about anybody come sit next to me." How would we all know the appropriate ways to behave otherwise? We would be bombarded by ugliness all the time if there were no rules. Through discussion we establish guidelines for what is working fashion wise for WOACAS and what isn't. I realized at that club that cougar dressing is not about fashion at all. These WOACAS desperately want to attract men and the men that frequent pick up bars don't care about Anna WIntour and what she says. They want to see boobage and buttage. Period.
> 
> Plus it is difficult to use celebs as a gauge since they don't mind being ridiculed as long as they are getting any attention at all. The Kardashians have run the gamut from utter trash dressing to Vogue and Chanel runways. They put on a spectacle for the world and it pays off big time for them. So I guess Kris can do whatever she wants and we'll have to try to ignore it. I tell myself good luck with that. I'll be tuning in just like everybody else.
> 
> So here are pretty clear examples of WOACAS that have crossed the line. Tell me they are clear....please!! Starting with the grand dame of inappropriateness Ivana *****!




Personally, I pay no attention to the Kardashians whatsoever. I used to, then it just got to be too much.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Courtney Love in what might actually be Chanel.




That's CHANEL??? If so, what the hell happened??? That looks horrid.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Emmanuelle Seigner, born in 1966,  is the wife of Roman Polanski. Last year at the Cannes Film Festival she strutted her stuff in this get up. She's a great looking gal but tell me you don't like this dress on her!!!





May as well have gone naked.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> How about this one of Cate Blanchette (born 1969). She never makes any mistakes but I do NOT like this dress:





Looks like grandma's quilt.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

My bath sheet and hand towels were delivered today, which resulted in a lecture from Mom at the dinner table like I'm 14. Get a load of what she said:

"I'm really concerned. Somewhere along the line, I raised you to think you always have to have good quality stuff. You don't. It depends on how much money you have. Unless you're a multimillionaire, you *always* buy the cheapest you can find. I still can't get over those purses you bought [talking about the Chanel and LV]. Those are what multimillionaires buy, not people like you. You had no business buying those purses. You've got me worried to death. You're *POOR*. But you don't seem to know it."

Seriously. She said that. I'm not 'allowed' to have decent stuff, apparently. That's reserved for multimillionaires. Only the dregs for the likes of me.


----------



## V0N1B2

Yup, I've heard a variation of that before.  Not quite that iteration but the whole "HOW much did that cost?"  Because my mum hasn't had to shop for her own stuff anymore (since about 2006), she has no idea how much things cost. She was shocked when I told her how much butter was. LOL
I scored a great deal ($300) on a St. John coat last year and told her it was regular $1700 and she was like... Oh but that's still TOO much money. Don't you have enough coats already? *um, hello? it's St.John - no such thing as too many. 
I told my mum all my bags are fake. Not worth the "lecture".


----------



## divnanata

luckyblackdress said:


> She says she doesn't do anything (Plastic Surgery wise)- but i feel like I don't really believe her. Maybe fillers and strategic botox?
> Her cheekbones are so high - no drooping.... my fullness is falling already
> He wrinkles are almost too few to be true.
> I'm jealous in an admiration (instead of hateful) way.



Aw who knows??? I wouldn't blame her if she lies. They all appear to ( especially that darn Christy Brinkley) and while it would be more refreshing to have them be honest, I'll bet they are scared that their adoring fans will turn on them for this trickery. Seriously - who wouldn't get some work if you could be assured that it would make you look better - not necessarily younger? I'm scared of hacks - not improvements.

And it is okay to be jealous! I give myself permission to be all the time!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Blue Eye Bobs reading glasses (one of many) to matchy, match a summer dress~



Pretty Suze! That color rocks on you - as do the "Eye Bobs"!


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> My bath sheet and hand towels were delivered today, which resulted in a lecture from Mom at the dinner table like I'm 14. Get a load of what she said:
> 
> "I'm really concerned. Somewhere along the line, I raised you to think you always have to have good quality stuff. You don't. It depends on how much money you have. Unless you're a multimillionaire, you *always* buy the cheapest you can find. I still can't get over those purses you bought [talking about the Chanel and LV]. Those are what multimillionaires buy, not people like you. You had no business buying those purses. You've got me worried to death. You're *POOR*. But you don't seem to know it."
> 
> Seriously. She said that. I'm not 'allowed' to have decent stuff, apparently. That's reserved for multimillionaires. Only the dregs for the likes of me.



Many people are confused about luxury goods.  I really don't have any answers as to the morality to spending on ourselves versus the giving it away to charity dilemma? But I always explain to myself that everybody spends their money on different things that might make sense just to them.  Some indulge in luxury vacations and all they have afterwards are memories. Men golf (expensive hobby) or set up elaborate sound systems. Many have second homes or they give excess money to their children so they won't want. What about cars or motorcycles or boats? Gambling. Guns. Whatever - to each his own. 

I also know some really rich gals that refuse to spend big money on clothes or accessories. One friend with four houses buys all her clothes AND shoes at Wal-Mart and she considers it splurging to go to a Macy's sale. I tried to force her to buy  a bigger Coach bag than the small one she carried for fifteen years but nope - no going. But she rips out the granite in one of her kitchens every other year and remodels pointlessly. Whatever? 

When we invest in accessories typically we are able to trade in many of these items at close to purchase price - especially for Chanels, LV's and Hermes'. These beautifully crafted pieces can be handed down as heirlooms. Formerly disapproving friends that have come to learn about the world of luxury goods and the shopping, buying and selling of them slowly begin to understand. I try to look at it as their problem and not mine. I am not Mother Theresa and won't give all my money to charity. I'll do my part to help the poor but I want me my GOODIES!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Many people are confused about luxury goods.  I really don't have any answers as to the morality to spending on ourselves versus the giving it away to charity dilemma? But I always explain to myself that everybody spends their money on different things that might make sense just to them.  Some indulge in luxury vacations and all they have afterwards are memories. Men golf (expensive hobby) or set up elaborate sound systems. Many have second homes or they give excess money to their children so they won't want. What about cars or motorcycles or boats? Gambling. Guns. Whatever - to each his own.
> 
> I also know some really rich gals that refuse to spend big money on clothes or accessories. One friend with four houses buys all her clothes AND shoes at Wal-Mart and she considers it splurging to go to a Macy's sale. I tried to force her to buy  a bigger Coach bag than the small one she carried for fifteen years but nope - no going. But she rips out the granite in one of her kitchens every other year and remodels pointlessly. Whatever?
> 
> When we invest in accessories typically we are able to trade in many of these items at close to purchase price - especially for Chanels, LV's and Hermes'. These beautifully crafted pieces can be handed down as heirlooms. Formerly disapproving friends that have come to learn about the world of luxury goods and the shopping, buying and selling of them slowly begin to understand. I try to look at it as their problem and not mine. I am not Mother Theresa and won't give all my money to charity. I'll do my part to help the poor but I want me my GOODIES!!!




She thinks I shouldn't spend my money on anything but the absolute bare necessities, and even then ALWAYS get the cheapest of whatever it is I need. So, that means buying the cheapest Walmart has to offer, regardless of whether it will last at all. IMO that's just dumb, especially when it costs literally a couple dollars more to get something that will last (like the towels and washcloths). It's called getting more bang for your buck.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

V0N1B2 said:


> Yup, I've heard a variation of that before.  Not quite that iteration but the whole "HOW much did that cost?"  Because my mum hasn't had to shop for her own stuff anymore (since about 2006), she has no idea how much things cost. She was shocked when I told her how much butter was. LOL
> I scored a great deal ($300) on a St. John coat last year and told her it was regular $1700 and she was like... Oh but that's still TOO much money. Don't you have enough coats already? *um, hello? it's St.John - no such thing as too many.
> I told my mum all my bags are fake. Not worth the "lecture".




That's like the deal I got on these towels and washcloths. The bath sheet retailed for $70 and I got it for $14. The washcloths were $8 each originally and I paid $2.47 each. She was like, "Doesn't matter what they originally cost. How much did YOU pay?" When I told her, she said, that's still too much. You should have gone to Walmart. You can get a pack of 18 washcloths there for 4 bucks." I thought, "Yeah, and they'll fall apart the first time you wash 'em." 

I didn't just buy these on a whim. I needed them because mine were pretty sad. Thin, stringy and felt like sandpaper. So I researched what to look for in quality towels then shopped around for the best deal. These were it ... all 65 to 85% off retail. Oh, and my Chanel and LV? First time ever that I've had more than one purse at a time, and also my first (and probably only) premier designer bags.


----------



## divnanata

When I was a very tall six foot young lady with size 12 feet there were never any role models to help me feel like less of a freak. Years ago there were fewer tall women than there are today (shoes sizes have been going up up UP!) and I became very tired of being called the "Jolly Green Giant" and asked, "How's the weather up there?" Diana Vreeland - herself somewhat of a jolie laide freak - helped matters along by championing some very unusual looking models and "it" girls. One of them was my idol "Veruschka" von Lehndorff - born in1939 in East Prussia on an estate that had been in her family for centuries.  You might also remember her as that sinewy model in the 1966 cult film "Blow Up" by Michelangelo Antonioni. She was astonishingly glamorous and stood even taller than me.

Today she still models occasionally. There's something so powerful about her presence still. Susie - did I give you that pencil sketch I did of her ad in the Seventies? Let's see if I can find it....


----------



## susieserb

No you kept the "Veruschka".  But here are the "inks" that you gave me which to this day I'm utterly thankful.

Div is a fabulous artist.  While she was in College she free handed these fashion sketches in ink, whichI begged un-endlessly to borrow a few, in order to pin them on my dorm room wall at MIZZOU.  

As my freshman year progressed and I was disco'ing away, a certain dress become more essential to capture the mood (there was NOTHING available that even remotely emulated the fictional characters' displayed below?", to be that lean, poised and sexy on top of it, only raised the bar.   

Even today when I shop and score an item that somewhat mimics Nat's drawings i.e. leather leggings/ a vince volume'es top I think, "Awe Man, in the late 70's I would have given my left lung to have this stuff while dancing to the Be Gees in stiletto heels?"


----------



## susieserb

Alas, here I am as an adoring tween watching older DS drawing ME and capturing my essence.

Gee has anything really changed in the last 40 years?


----------



## susieserb

"Veruschka" looks stunning as a WOACA, however at any age we look better in some pics vs others?  At this time of "Veruschka's" life, I would like to offer this little pearl of wisdom.  Have the PHOTOG establish that perfect distance from your face to the camera yet capture that youthful figure?


----------



## jello_1955

I'm so glad to see this thread.  I'm almost 59 and agree we just don't see enough models my age.  But my absolute favorite middle aged celebrity is Julia Louis-Dreyfus. She has the best figure and style, regardless of age.  But I love her even more after I read this article today:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eveals-no-idea-daughter-actress.html#comments


----------



## susieserb

jello_1955 said:


> I'm so glad to see this thread.  I'm almost 59 and agree we just don't see enough models my age.  But my absolute favorite middle aged celebrity is Julia Louis-Dreyfus. She has the best figure and style, regardless of age.  But I love her even more after I read this article today:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eveals-no-idea-daughter-actress.html#comments



Haven't read the article; I know she's uber wealthy and not just from her acting but that JLD _*came*_ from money. 

What ever she wears at a premier....I likey...


----------



## jello_1955

susieserb said:


> Haven't read the article; I know she's uber wealthy and not just from her acting but that JLD _*came*_ from money.
> 
> 
> 
> What ever she wears at a premier....I likey...




Yes, uber wealthy but very down to earth.  The article is about a documentary on how her dad is selling pieces of his art collection for a Harlem art charity.  

Just very refreshing.


----------



## twinkle.tink

jello_1955 said:


> I'm so glad to see this thread.  I'm almost 59 and agree we just don't see enough models my age.  But my absolute favorite middle aged celebrity is Julia Louis-Dreyfus. She has the best figure and style, regardless of age.  But I love her even more after I read this article today:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eveals-no-idea-daughter-actress.html#comments



Thanks so much for sharing that. I really enjoyed the read and she looks fabulous!

Div, those sketches are amazing! Love the girl in the ponytail!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Seriously - who wouldn't get some work if you could be assured that it would make you look better - not necessarily younger? I'm scared of hacks - not improvements.


I would consider it. Price is a factor though. I had the BEST plastic surgeon for my breast reconstruction, he's an artist really, a perfectionist. But having breast cancer means I just pay the co-pay...



susieserb said:


> No you kept the "Veruschka".  But here are the "inks" that you gave me which to this day I'm utterly thankful.
> 
> Div is a fabulous artist.  While she was in College she free handed these fashion sketches in ink, whichI begged un-endlessly to borrow a few, in order to pin them on my dorm room wall at MIZZOU.
> 
> As my freshman year progressed and I was disco'ing away, a certain dress become more essential to capture the mood (there was NOTHING available that even remotely emulated the fictional characters' displayed below?", to be that lean, poised and sexy on top of it, only raised the bar.
> 
> Even today when I shop and score an item that somewhat mimics Nat's drawings i.e. leather leggings/ a vince volume'es top I think, "Awe Man, in the late 70's I would have given my left lung to have this stuff while dancing to the Be Gees in stiletto heels?"





susieserb said:


> Alas, here I am as an adoring tween watching older DS drawing ME and capturing my essence.
> 
> Gee has anything really changed in the last 40 years?



Div, I love your art! Have you kept up with it?



jello_1955 said:


> I'm so glad to see this thread.  I'm almost 59 and agree we just don't see enough models my age.  But my absolute favorite middle aged celebrity is Julia Louis-Dreyfus. She has the best figure and style, regardless of age.  But I love her even more after I read this article today:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eveals-no-idea-daughter-actress.html#comments


My youngest's middle name is Elaine...my kids were born in the 90s. I love her style too!

Susie that blue looks great on you! I love turquoise too, so cool. I want to add a couple of statement pieces to my little collection.


----------



## sis121598

I found a silver over wax cuff with silver leather. It's perfect, so light and comfortable. Please ignore the ugly bruise, that's what the other cuffs I tried on did to me...


----------



## sis121598

Divnanata---I want to read about what you wore around Paris...specifally SHOES! When I go, I plan to walk a lot, I want to see everything, which means some comfy, but hopefully fashionable shoes. What did you wear???


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

sis121598 said:


> Divnanata---I want to read about what you wore around Paris...specifally SHOES! When I go, I plan to walk a lot, I want to see everything, which means some comfy, but hopefully fashionable shoes. What did you wear???




You're going to Paris? Ooh la la! When?


----------



## ImaBagAddict

I'm curious about footware, too. Been to Paris already but we're going to travel through France in September. Driving mostly, but always on the lookout for comfortable yet fashionable shoes.

I have a few pairs of quilted ballet flats (Chanel inspired) that will get a lot of use, but also looking for other options.


----------



## jello_1955

divnanata said:


> They both have huge heads - which most movie stars do. Angelina actually looks like she has no neck - just a big head sitting on a twig with big boobs that stick straight out. Both look fab in the dress but i vote the WOACA.




It's funny you say that. I recall an article about the creator of the Wheel of Fortune (was it Merv Griffin?) and why he choose Vanna White- he said it was because her head was big and big heads look better on camera. Now when I watch that show, I can't but stare at her head.


----------



## divnanata

jello_1955 said:


> I'm so glad to see this thread.  I'm almost 59 and agree we just don't see enough models my age.  But my absolute favorite middle aged celebrity is Julia Louis-Dreyfus. She has the best figure and style, regardless of age.  But I love her even more after I read this article today:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eveals-no-idea-daughter-actress.html#comments



She really is fantastic! I love that VEEP show too!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Divnanata---I want to read about what you wore around Paris...specifally SHOES! When I go, I plan to walk a lot, I want to see everything, which means some comfy, but hopefully fashionable shoes. What did you wear???



I'll chime in here! only because you mentioned Chanel flats earlier.

I wore two different pairs while walking in Las Vegas.  They were adequate but really..are they the best "walking" shoe? 

You have a trendy fashion statement in your closest and that's the Birkenstocks.  They are being shown like crazy.  A tPF member told me that she saw a gal wearing patent leather Arizona's with a dress and how she cool the person looked.  

For 500 dollars you can get the glam birkies, blinged out, wedged out (Nat told me about this)?  There's also Mephisto's in a wealth of styles, colors etc.. (again this is just for walking)...


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I found a silver over wax cuff with silver leather. It's perfect, so light and comfortable. Please ignore the ugly bruise, that's what the other cuffs I tried on did to me...



This piece is stunning, you will wear the snot out of it.

Silver cuffs + Summer = happiness


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I found a silver over wax cuff with silver leather. It's perfect, so light and comfortable. Please ignore the ugly bruise, that's what the other cuffs I tried on did to me...



OMG I absolutely LOVE this cuff. It is just gorgeous you lucky thing!!!

I don't do much artwork after I "retired" from my shoe design job. But I am working on a tongue-in-cheek glamour portrait of my daughter. Disregard the horrible cigarette...


----------



## divnanata

jello_1955 said:


> It's funny you say that. I recall an article about the creator of the Wheel of Fortune (was it Merv Griffin?) and why he choose Vanna White- he said it was because her head was big and big heads look better on camera. Now when I watch that show, I can't but stare at her head.



Hey listen - this is well known stuff in Hollywood. Big heads work better on screen for some reason?  Many movie starts look like they are ALL head and no shoulders.


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> You're going to Paris? Ooh la la! When?


I don't know...it was supposed to be this September for our 25 anniversary, but it has been postponed. I was cleaning out my Springpad acct. yesterday, where I laid out all the plans I had so far. I know Div had to put her trip on hold for 3 yrs before she could make it. A girl has got to keep dreaming...


ImaBagAddict said:


> I'm curious about footware, too. Been to Paris already but we're going to travel through France in September. Driving mostly, but always on the lookout for comfortable yet fashionable shoes.
> 
> I have a few pairs of quilted ballet flats (Chanel inspired) that will get a lot of use, but also looking for other options.



I want to tag on a side trip to the Loire Valley, so romantic! I would love to hear your plans for driving through France. I can live vicariously through you this Sept.



susieserb said:


> I'll chime in here! only because you mentioned Chanel flats earlier.
> 
> I wore two different pairs while walking in Las Vegas.  They were adequate but really..are they the best "walking" shoe?
> 
> You have a trendy fashion statement in your closest and that's the Birkenstocks.  They are being shown like crazy.  A tPF member told me that she saw a gal wearing patent leather Arizona's with a dress and how she cool the person looked.
> 
> For 500 dollars you can get the glam birkies, blinged out, wedged out (Nat told me about this)?  There's also Mephisto's in a wealth of styles, colors etc.. (again this is just for walking)...


I love my birks to death, you know that. I want an enclosed shoe too..probably black. I do have Mephisto's on my short list...



susieserb said:


> This piece is stunning, you will wear the snot out of it.
> 
> Silver cuffs + Summer = happiness


I really am so happy with it! It is perfect for summer, so light!



divnanata said:


> OMG I absolutely LOVE this cuff. It is just gorgeous you lucky thing!!!
> 
> I don't do much artwork after I "retired" from my shoe design job. But I am working on a tongue-in-cheek glamour portrait of my daughter. Disregard the horrible cigarette...


Thank you! I actually found it at TJ MAXX $40!
I somehow missed that you had designed shoes...that is a cool job! Love the glam portrait of your daughter too. Don't give up your art!


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Divnanata---I want to read about what you wore around Paris...specifally SHOES! When I go, I plan to walk a lot, I want to see everything, which means some comfy, but hopefully fashionable shoes. What did you wear???



I am hardly an authority on shoes even with being a shoe designer because my size 12 feet are very hard to shop for. Practically the only brand I wear is Stuart Weitzman and for the trip in September/October I brought his flats in gold sequins and basic black kidskin. Boots are a must in Paris and I love my suede 50/50's - flat and comfy. Plus I brought an ankle boot that was mid heel height . I had heard of this book - "Stuff Parisians Like" by Olivier Magny that chronicled all the things that Parisians hate about American dress and behavior during their treks to Paris and I took a lot of it to heart. No fanny packs and baggy faded mom jeans or shorts. No clunky white tennis shoes. No sweatshirts. Yes to scarves, black skinny jeans, black clothes in general, trench coats and large sunglasses.

Packing wise I pulled out all the stops and brought all the Chanel stuff I could. I just gripped it tight because of my valid fears of pick pockets. Plus my LV "Paris" Neverfull was perfect.


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> I am hardly an authority on shoes even with being a shoe designer because my size 12 feet are very hard to shop for. Practically the only brand I wear is Stuart Weitzman and for the trip in September/October I brought his flats in gold sequins and basic black kidskin. Boots are a must in Paris and I love my suede 50/50's - flat and comfy. Plus I brought an ankle boot that was mid heel height . I had heard of this book - "Stuff Parisians Like" by Olivier Magny that chronicled all the things that Parisians hate about American dress and behavior during their treks to Paris and I took a lot of it to heart. No fanny packs and baggy faded mom jeans or shorts. No clunky white tennis shoes. No sweatshirts. Yes to scarves, black skinny jeans, black clothes in general, trench coats and large sunglasses.
> 
> Packing wise I pulled out all the stops and brought all the Chanel stuff I could. I just gripped it tight because of my valid fears of pick pockets. Plus my LV "Paris" Neverfull was perfect.



I love my Frye boots! One black, one brown. And I have a few pairs of booties. I have seen that book as well as  Ines' fashion bible. All the things that are No's in their book is in my book too. 

LV Paris neverfull looks like a great choice for running around town.


----------



## sis121598

Pretty women wonder where my secret lies.
I'm not cute or built to suit a fashion model's size
But when I start to tell them,
They think I'm telling lies.
I say,
It's in the reach of my arms
The span of my hips,
The stride of my step,
The curl of my lips.
I'm a woman
Phenomenally.
Phenomenal woman,
That's me.
I walk into a room
Just as cool as you please,
And to a man,
The fellows stand or
Fall down on their knees.
Then they swarm around me,
A hive of honey bees.
I say,
It's the fire in my eyes,
And the flash of my teeth,
The swing in my waist,
And the joy in my feet.
I'm a woman
Phenomenally.
Phenomenal woman,
That's me.
Men themselves have wondered
What they see in me.
They try so much
But they can't touch
My inner mystery.
When I try to show them
They say they still can't see.
I say,
It's in the arch of my back,
The sun of my smile,
The ride of my breasts,
The grace of my style.
I'm a woman
Phenomenally.
Phenomenal woman,
That's me.
Now you understand
Just why my head's not bowed.
I don't shout or jump about
Or have to talk real loud.
When you see me passing
It ought to make you proud.
I say,
It's in the click of my heels,
The bend of my hair,
the palm of my hand,
The need of my care,
'Cause I'm a woman
Phenomenally.
Phenomenal woman,
That's me.
~Maya Angelou


----------



## divnanata

Sorry about the horrible fuzzy pics - mostly taken by my DH. He just randomly snapped without trying to make me look good (the nerve!) while I was careful for his shots. But who cares what HE wore?

I'm behind the paparazzi taking a photo of him taking a photo of Stella Tennant leaving the Grand Palais where she had just finished modeling in the Chanel show. She and I locked eyes since we both had black and silver classic Chanel bags. 

I'm also wearing my Burberry trench with black patent leather sleeves. I though it was one of a kind but thank God I didn't have it on when we went to the Left Bank one night and sat at a cafe where a young gal arrived wearing the exact same coat. Only in Paris....


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Pretty women wonder where my secret lies.
> I'm not cute or built to suit a fashion model's size
> But when I start to tell them,
> They think I'm telling lies.
> I say,
> It's in the reach of my arms
> The span of my hips,
> The stride of my step,
> The curl of my lips.
> I'm a woman
> Phenomenally.
> Phenomenal woman,
> That's me.
> I walk into a room
> Just as cool as you please,
> And to a man,
> The fellows stand or
> Fall down on their knees.
> Then they swarm around me,
> A hive of honey bees.
> I say,
> It's the fire in my eyes,
> And the flash of my teeth,
> The swing in my waist,
> And the joy in my feet.
> I'm a woman
> Phenomenally.
> Phenomenal woman,
> That's me.
> Men themselves have wondered
> What they see in me.
> They try so much
> But they can't touch
> My inner mystery.
> When I try to show them
> They say they still can't see.
> I say,
> It's in the arch of my back,
> The sun of my smile,
> The ride of my breasts,
> The grace of my style.
> I'm a woman
> Phenomenally.
> Phenomenal woman,
> That's me.
> Now you understand
> Just why my head's not bowed.
> I don't shout or jump about
> Or have to talk real loud.
> When you see me passing
> It ought to make you proud.
> I say,
> It's in the click of my heels,
> The bend of my hair,
> the palm of my hand,
> The need of my care,
> 'Cause I'm a woman
> Phenomenally.
> Phenomenal woman,
> That's me.
> ~Maya Angelou



If only I had the remaining brain cells to be able to memorize this. I love it so much! Thank you for posting it!! Made my year!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

I love your Paris pics, divnanata! We have many of the same. Your Paris style was spot on!  

Originally Posted by *sis121598*


> I want to tag on a side trip to the Loire Valley, so romantic! I would  love to hear your plans for driving through France. I can live  vicariously through you this Sept.


We happen to be spending a few nights there! Flying into CDG, picking up the rental and heading straight for the Champagne region for 3 nights. Then to Loire (Amboise) for 3 nights, then meandering down to Arles for 7 nights - our base camp for Provence.  So giddy thinking about it.  However I will say that I'm majorly disappointed that I cannot find any Chanel or Goyard stores outside of Paris.  However there are a few Hermes stores in Provence!  

Reading about all of these lovely RO jackets you ladies are drooling over made me yearn, so I picked up this gem from the Nordstrom sale last week. It's Sam Edelman. The leather is so soft. And it was a steal!


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> I love your Paris pics, divnanata! We have many of the same. Your Paris style was spot on!
> 
> Originally Posted by *sis121598*
> We happen to be spending a few nights there! Flying into CDG, picking up the rental and heading straight for the Champagne region for 3 nights. Then to Loire (Amboise) for 3 nights, then meandering down to Arles for 7 nights - our base camp for Provence.  So giddy thinking about it.  However I will say that I'm majorly disappointed that I cannot find any Chanel or Goyard stores outside of Paris.  However there are a few Hermes stores in Provence!
> 
> Reading about all of these lovely RO jackets you ladies are drooling over made me yearn, so I picked up this gem from the Nordstrom sale last week. It's Sam Edelman. The leather is so soft. And it was a steal!
> 
> View attachment 2632741
> View attachment 2632742



Sam Edelman is genius, but be careful with these drapy leather jackets, they're like potato chips..you can't have JUST ONE


----------



## susieserb

A Vince dress from Sak's Off 5th but I refuse to wear it as a dress so the darn thing is layered over a spandexy type pencil skirt.  The shoes are nude CL's and the Jewelry was a gift from Div for Christmas one year.  Jose and Maria Barrera necklace combo set sold through AVON in the 80's~But I am wearing a Chanel bracelet


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Pretty women wonder where my secret lies.
> I'm not cute or built to suit a fashion model's size
> But when I start to tell them,
> They think I'm telling lies.
> I say,
> It's in the reach of my arms
> The span of my hips,
> The stride of my step,
> The curl of my lips.
> I'm a woman
> Phenomenally.
> Phenomenal woman,
> That's me.
> I walk into a room
> Just as cool as you please,
> And to a man,
> The fellows stand or
> Fall down on their knees.
> Then they swarm around me,
> A hive of honey bees.
> I say,
> It's the fire in my eyes,
> And the flash of my teeth,
> The swing in my waist,
> And the joy in my feet.
> I'm a woman
> Phenomenally.
> Phenomenal woman,
> That's me.
> Men themselves have wondered
> What they see in me.
> They try so much
> But they can't touch
> My inner mystery.
> When I try to show them
> They say they still can't see.
> I say,
> It's in the arch of my back,
> The sun of my smile,
> The ride of my breasts,
> The grace of my style.
> I'm a woman
> Phenomenally.
> Phenomenal woman,
> That's me.
> Now you understand
> Just why my head's not bowed.
> I don't shout or jump about
> Or have to talk real loud.
> When you see me passing
> It ought to make you proud.
> I say,
> It's in the click of my heels,
> The bend of my hair,
> the palm of my hand,
> The need of my care,
> 'Cause I'm a woman
> Phenomenally.
> Phenomenal woman,
> That's me.
> ~Maya Angelou


14 Facts You May Not Have Known About Literary Legend Maya Angelou!


1. She was the first black streetcar conductor in San Francisco!
This was when she was only 16! She revealed why she worked as a conductor simply by saying: I loved the uniforms.
2. She penned a line of bookends, pillows, cards, and more for Hallmark!
Her editor at Random House opposed her writing for Hallmark but Maya had the best response ever as to why she did it. She said; "If Im Americas poet, or one of them, then I want to be in peoples handspeople who would never buy a book.
3. She has a favorite item of clothing
And they're her super comfy Uggs!
4. Maya LOVED country music!
She admitted she listened to Carrie Underwood, Blake Shelton, Montgomery Gentry, and Jennifer Nettles among many others! A major win for country lovers!
5. She was mute for about five years when she was younger after being raped and molested by her mother's boyfriend.
The man who did it was convicted, jailed for a day, released, and then found dead shortly after. Maya admitted that she didn't speak because: "I thought, my voice killed him; I killed that man, because I told his name. And then I thought I would never speak again, because my voice would kill anyone."
6. From 1954-1955 she played Ruby in Porgy & Bess!
She performed the part during a 22-nation tour of Europe which is when she picked up most of the languages she spoke.
7. She had A LOT of famous friends!
While being a major influence on Oprah, Maya was also great friends with Nelson Mandela who she met in Cairo in 1962, she was supposed to hold a march for Martin Luther King Jr., and even knew Malcolm X for a brief time before his assassination!
8. She was the second poet EVER to recite a poem at a President's inauguration.
In 1993, Maya read On The Pulse of Morning when former President Bill ******* took over office.
9. Not only did she write incredible poems and novels, but she also penned cookbooks!
Two of those being Great Food, All Day Long and Hallelujah! The Welcome Table.
10. Maya had, deservedly, won countless awards throughout her lifetime.
Some of these include the Mother Teresa Award, the National Medal of Arts, the NAACP Image Award, THREE Grammys, the Langston Hughes Medal, and of course the highest honor one can get the Presidential Medal of Freedom.
11. Her mother was the one who hand delivered her son!
Maya had him, now Guy Johnson, back in 1945 when Maya was only 17 years old!
12. Over the course of her career, she wrote SEVEN autobiographies!
These include (in chronological order): I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings, Gather Together in My Name, Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas, The Heart of a Woman, All God's Children Need Traveling Shoes, A Song Flung Up to Heaven, and Mom & Me & Mom.
13. When Maya was mute, she memorized as many pieces of literature as she could.
Some of these include 60 of William Shakespeare's sonnets, Edgar Allen Poe, and Paul Laurence Dunbar, among MANY other literary pieces.
14. When writing, she used to do most of, if not all, of her work in a hotel room.
She would pay for one for about a month and it's where she would go every day and on the hotel room she would have "just a bed, a table and a chair, Rogets Thesaurus, a dictionary, a bottle of sherry, [and] a yellow pad and pens." She also revealed that she wrote her famous poem On the Pulse of Morning in a hotel room!
The world has lost a truly inspiring woman. May she rest in peace.


----------



## sis121598

Div I love it! All of it I agree, spot on! I think you fit right in with Paris...and that pic of Stella eyeing you up is a great souvenir. I love how you styled the leopard in the Eiffel Tower shot- smashing! I will hold tight to all my goodies. I think the pick pockets target the obvious looking tourist. You look Parisian!

ImABagAddict- your plans sound dreamy...I think most shopping will be in Paris, but I bet you'll find some fun things on your road trip.That SE jacket looks yummy! I love his stuff.

Susie you have great legs and your rock those CLs!
I love layering. I was going to wear this silk shirtdress last night to my daughter's graduation. It looked okay, but my legs are so bruised from meds, I just didn't feel good in it. So, I unbuttoned the dress and layered it with a Theory tank, cropped white pants from J Crew and some cute gladiator wedges from Franco Sarto - THE most comfortable little heel I own. Well, turns out there was a storm blowing in as we were leaving, so I think I chose well. Here's me and my kid. 





My husband cut off the photo, so you can't see the sandals. Here they are...


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> 14 Facts You May Not Have Known About Literary Legend Maya Angelou!
> 
> 
> 1. She was the first black streetcar conductor in San Francisco!
> This was when she was only 16! She revealed why she worked as a conductor simply by saying: I loved the uniforms.
> 2. She penned a line of bookends, pillows, cards, and more for Hallmark!
> Her editor at Random House opposed her writing for Hallmark but Maya had the best response ever as to why she did it. She said; "If Im Americas poet, or one of them, then I want to be in peoples handspeople who would never buy a book.
> 3. She has a favorite item of clothing
> And they're her super comfy Uggs!
> 4. Maya LOVED country music!
> She admitted she listened to Carrie Underwood, Blake Shelton, Montgomery Gentry, and Jennifer Nettles among many others! A major win for country lovers!
> 5. She was mute for about five years when she was younger after being raped and molested by her mother's boyfriend.
> The man who did it was convicted, jailed for a day, released, and then found dead shortly after. Maya admitted that she didn't speak because: "I thought, my voice killed him; I killed that man, because I told his name. And then I thought I would never speak again, because my voice would kill anyone."
> 6. From 1954-1955 she played Ruby in Porgy & Bess!
> She performed the part during a 22-nation tour of Europe which is when she picked up most of the languages she spoke.
> 7. She had A LOT of famous friends!
> While being a major influence on Oprah, Maya was also great friends with Nelson Mandela who she met in Cairo in 1962, she was supposed to hold a march for Martin Luther King Jr., and even knew Malcolm X for a brief time before his assassination!
> 8. She was the second poet EVER to recite a poem at a President's inauguration.
> In 1993, Maya read On The Pulse of Morning when former President Bill ******* took over office.
> 9. Not only did she write incredible poems and novels, but she also penned cookbooks!
> Two of those being Great Food, All Day Long and Hallelujah! The Welcome Table.
> 10. Maya had, deservedly, won countless awards throughout her lifetime.
> Some of these include the Mother Teresa Award, the National Medal of Arts, the NAACP Image Award, THREE Grammys, the Langston Hughes Medal, and of course the highest honor one can get the Presidential Medal of Freedom.
> 11. Her mother was the one who hand delivered her son!
> Maya had him, now Guy Johnson, back in 1945 when Maya was only 17 years old!
> 12. Over the course of her career, she wrote SEVEN autobiographies!
> These include (in chronological order): I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings, Gather Together in My Name, Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas, The Heart of a Woman, All God's Children Need Traveling Shoes, A Song Flung Up to Heaven, and Mom & Me & Mom.
> 13. When Maya was mute, she memorized as many pieces of literature as she could.
> Some of these include 60 of William Shakespeare's sonnets, Edgar Allen Poe, and Paul Laurence Dunbar, among MANY other literary pieces.
> 14. When writing, she used to do most of, if not all, of her work in a hotel room.
> She would pay for one for about a month and it's where she would go every day and on the hotel room she would have "just a bed, a table and a chair, Rogets Thesaurus, a dictionary, a bottle of sherry, [and] a yellow pad and pens." She also revealed that she wrote her famous poem On the Pulse of Morning in a hotel room!
> The world has lost a truly inspiring woman. May she rest in peace.



A legend indeed! And now the bird is uncaged...


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Div I love it! All of it I agree, spot on! I think you fit right in with Paris...and that pic of Stella eyeing you up is a great souvenir. I love how you styled the leopard in the Eiffel Tower shot- smashing! I will hold tight to all my goodies. I think the pick pockets target the obvious looking tourist. You look Parisian!
> 
> ImABagAddict- your plans sound dreamy...I think most shopping will be in Paris, but I bet you'll find some fun things on your road trip.That SE jacket looks yummy! I love his stuff.
> 
> Susie you have great legs and your rock those CLs!
> I love layering. I was going to wear this silk shirtdress last night to my daughter's graduation. It looked okay, but my legs are so bruised from meds, I just didn't feel good in it. So, I unbuttoned the dress and layered it with a Theory tank, cropped white pants from J Crew and some cute gladiator wedges from Franco Sarto - THE most comfortable little heel I own. Well, turns out there was a storm blowing in as we were leaving, so I think I chose well. Here's me and my kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband cut off the photo, so you can't see the sandals. Here they are...



SiS - what a perfect ensemble! I love it on you. Congrats to your daughter and best wishes for her future endeavors! Here's to hoping you make it to Paris soon. It will be every bit the incredible experience you've ever heard or conceived. Just like everybody else I want to go back and, yes, LIVE THERE!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> A Vince dress from Sak's Off 5th but I refuse to wear it as a dress so the darn thing is layered over a spandexy type pencil skirt.  The shoes are nude CL's and the Jewelry was a gift from Div for Christmas one year.  Jose and Maria Barrera necklace combo set sold through AVON in the 80's~But I am wearing a Chanel bracelet



Susie - I like the dress as tunic concept. And that jewelry set is always great - if I do say so myself!


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> I love your Paris pics, divnanata! We have many of the same. Your Paris style was spot on!
> 
> Originally Posted by *sis121598*
> We happen to be spending a few nights there! Flying into CDG, picking up the rental and heading straight for the Champagne region for 3 nights. Then to Loire (Amboise) for 3 nights, then meandering down to Arles for 7 nights - our base camp for Provence.  So giddy thinking about it.  However I will say that I'm majorly disappointed that I cannot find any Chanel or Goyard stores outside of Paris.  However there are a few Hermes stores in Provence!
> 
> Reading about all of these lovely RO jackets you ladies are drooling over made me yearn, so I picked up this gem from the Nordstrom sale last week. It's Sam Edelman. The leather is so soft. And it was a steal!
> 
> View attachment 2632741
> View attachment 2632742



You absolutely lucky girl!!! What a dream come true trip! I'm sure you'll be able to do some damage at the Rue Cambon mothership store when you are there for at least one of the days?! I wonder if the French Hermes stores have more stock than others do? If you haven't already, read "Bringing Home the Birkin:  My Life in Hot Pursuit of the World's Most Coveted Handbag" by Michael *******. It's hilarious and informative at the same time. I think I remember him saying something about how to work the outlying stores?

Meanwhile I would sure appreciate it if you could rustle up some photos of your past trip to Paris! Sigh - the memories!


----------



## divnanata

Remembering those awful sketches I did as a kid I recall one was of Dayle Haddon. I'm sure you are all familiar with her because she has never really disappeared from the modeling scene. She has set the standard for WOACA beauty in the marketing world and has published two books on inner and outer beauty. Born in 1948 in Montreal, Dayle studied as a ballerina and was relatively short at 5'7". But her face has always been her bread and butter. 

Researching her these days I was a tad surprised to see that she is quite wonderful as a regular human! Dayle has been a UNICEF ambassador since 2007 visiting places like the Sudan, Bolivia and Haiti to help bring education to women and girls globally. She was forced to go back to work to support her daughter Ryan - who is married to Christian Slater of all things - after her husband died and she managed to swing four major contracts (breaking barriers for women modeling over the age of 35) as the face and international spokesperson for l'Oreal, Revlon, Estee Lauder AND Max Factor. Whoo!


----------



## twinkle.tink

sis121598 said:


> Div I love it! All of it I agree, spot on! I think you fit right in with Paris...and that pic of Stella eyeing you up is a great souvenir. I love how you styled the leopard in the Eiffel Tower shot- smashing! I will hold tight to all my goodies. I think the pick pockets target the obvious looking tourist. You look Parisian!
> 
> ImABagAddict- your plans sound dreamy...I think most shopping will be in Paris, but I bet you'll find some fun things on your road trip.That SE jacket looks yummy! I love his stuff.
> 
> Susie you have great legs and your rock those CLs!
> I love layering. I was going to wear this silk shirtdress last night to my daughter's graduation. It looked okay, but my legs are so bruised from meds, I just didn't feel good in it. So, I unbuttoned the dress and layered it with a Theory tank, cropped white pants from J Crew and some cute gladiator wedges from Franco Sarto - THE most comfortable little heel I own. Well, turns out there was a storm blowing in as we were leaving, so I think I chose well. Here's me and my kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband cut off the photo, so you can't see the sandals. Here they are...



You look great! I love the shoes! That is such a perfect height and so hard to find!

Congrats to your daughter and best wishes for her bright future


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Deleted


----------



## susieserb

Addicted2Glam said:


> Deleted


I definitely want to see more pictures, HOW FUN!!!!!!! You look stunning~


----------



## divnanata

Addicted2Glam said:


> Deleted



Look how beautiful you are!! Paris is the perfect backdrop for you. Don't you want to turn around and go right back? And - do spill: What did you BUY?!!


----------



## susieserb

My husband cut off the photo, so you can't see the sandals. Here they are...





[/QUOTE]

Even though DH cut the shoes off, he captured the best part of the pic 
Love your DD's Rapunzel hair (I bet yours was just like that as a young women).  Your outfit is fun and youthful perfect for a graduation (crazy isn't it)?  I'll show mine now (sniff)...


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> My husband cut off the photo, so you can't see the sandals. Here they are...



DH did a stunning job with this snap and your daughter's Rapunzel hair follows suit.  Love your outfit sis, perfect for the day.  Sometimes that doesn't happen and when it's a special event...well you know how creepy that can be.  

Your smiles says it all~


----------



## susieserb

Sis your graduation shot prompted me to do the same.  I have a Lida Baday dress on with a scarf tied around my waist.  DH really didn't like the dress on me (and I know why, too much material around the waist and butt) I'm not crazy about it either but no regrets about wearing it to graduation.


----------



## Stacey D

Nice post!


----------



## Stacey D

Fabulous ladies!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Susie and sis both of your outfits look fab.  Congratulations on the graduations! Such an exciting time!



divnanata said:


> You absolutely lucky girl!!! What a dream come true trip! I'm sure you'll be able to do some damage at the Rue Cambon mothership store when you are there for at least one of the days?! I wonder if the French Hermes stores have more stock than others do? If you haven't already, read "Bringing Home the Birkin:  My Life in Hot Pursuit of the World's Most Coveted Handbag" by Michael *******. It's hilarious and informative at the same time. I think I remember him saying something about how to work the outlying stores?
> 
> Meanwhile I would sure appreciate it if you could rustle up some photos of your past trip to Paris! Sigh - the memories!



Divnanata I won't be in Paris this trip. HOWEVER when I was there in 2010 I did shop at Rue Cambon mothership. Here's a pic of me outside the store - in Hugo Boss. And flats! Why was I wearing flats?? (Apologies - I am not one to share my face on a message board).




 And here's a pic of the lovely I picked up. (Pic taken when I returned home.):




I was hoping to buy at least one more Chanel but since they do not have stores outside of Paris I may be thwarted.  Or...perhaps there are department stores in France that sell Chanel.  I know I could easily buy it back home but there's just something about buying Chanel in France...  Funny you should mention "Bringing Home Birkin."  I read that before I went to Paris.  Unfortunately the Hermes store had just closed the day we were in that neighborhood.  I was ok with that though, as that place kind of intimidates me.  The one Hermes item I have (a scarf) I bought online. 

Me @ Sacre Coeur



Le Tour Eiffel


----------



## divnanata

Oh this is so fun! Thank you, "Ima" for showing these sublime pics and all your outfits. I see you went during warmer months which means you can bring more stuff and you had very well thought out pieces - love the elegant dress and the crisp, clean black and white pieces. Your flats seem to be perfect to me? I hate wearing them without socks and that was a problem because the footies I brought kept sliding off OR they showed too much which is a HUGE faux pas - literally. Then I thought I would buy nylons or socks but there were none to be found around the Champs Elysees - at least not in my size. The bad part about tourist walking in thin soled flats is that you feel every bump of every cobblestone after a while and there are a LOT of cobblestones in old cities. Or you have to crunch through rocky gravel. I didn't realize that all the outdoor walkways of Versailles or Fontainebleau and their gardens are all about little loose stones. I really wish I could produce a line of fashionable comfort shoes for vacationing that don't look too grandma as most of them do. Of course we have lucked out with Birkenstocks being so hot now but closed up shoes are still a problem.

Oh does nobody know who this couple is in the first photo? I was randomly taking shots outside the Chanel show when people emerged if the other "paps" were interested in them. This couple looked like stars from Asia and take a gander at his necklace!!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Remembering those awful sketches I did as a kid I recall one was of Dayle Haddon. I'm sure you are all familiar with her because she has never really disappeared from the modeling scene. She has set the standard for WOACA beauty in the marketing world and has published two books on inner and outer beauty. Born in 1948 in Montreal, Dayle studied as a ballerina and was relatively short at 5'7". But her face has always been her bread and butter.
> 
> Researching her these days I was a tad surprised to see that she is quite wonderful as a regular human! Dayle has been a UNICEF ambassador since 2007 visiting places like the Sudan, Bolivia and Haiti to help bring education to women and girls globally. She was forced to go back to work to support her daughter Ryan - who is married to Christian Slater of all things - after her husband died and she managed to swing four major contracts (breaking barriers for women modeling over the age of 35) as the face and international spokesperson for l'Oreal, Revlon, Estee Lauder AND Max Factor. Whoo!




Nope, never heard of her, but in the fourth pic from the bottom she looks like Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Nope, never heard of her, but in the fourth pic from the bottom she looks like Elizabeth Taylor.



You never heard of Dayle Haddon??? Well the Seventies were a long time ago. I can't tell you you how many covers she was on. But that's okay since you are a younger WOACA!  Let me know who is your most powerful style influencer? And I know it is NOT your mama!!! Who do you think has it all together and just looks divine?


----------



## divnanata

*Imabagaddict* - I forgot to gush over your goodie from the mothership. Trust me I love Chanel goodies and this one is a doozie. I especially love metallic goodies since the more bling the merrier. I am very jealous that Susie recently scored an incredible ice cube Chanel bag. These days I am poor as of my purchase of that dang feather Yves Saint Laurent chubby but I will rise from the ashes one day and BUY SOMETHING GOOD!!!! Soon babies soon....


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> You never heard of Dayle Haddon??? Well the Seventies were a long time ago. I can't tell you you how many covers she was on. But that's okay since you are a younger WOACA!  Let me know who is your most powerful style influencer? And I know it is NOT your mama!!! Who do you think has it all together and just looks divine?




Hmmm. Probably my neighbor, Marilyn. She & her husband have been friends with my parents since 1974. She's in her mid-60s but looks around 52. Always dressed nice, never sloppy and just classy ... in appearance and mannerisms.

Probably the first models I remember hearing a lot about in the 70s were Cheryl Tiegs and Christie Brinkley. Christie Brinkley BLOWS MY MIND. The woman still looks like she's in her 30s.


----------



## susieserb

Only a few short weeks ago I was wearing this ensemble to battle the elements (a la down under peeps are facing the same dilemma now)?

The old SS leopard stole, Balenciaga moto jacket; skirt and stewie boots? With a slight splash of pink Chanel


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi, ladies! Sorry I've been MIA recently. My family was in an accident last week and I've been dealing with a bad leg injury. I've been pretty much stuck in bed all day for the last week but I've been popping in every so often to read the posts. Lovely pics, ladies!! Congrats to everyone who had a child graduate this year!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Only a few short weeks ago I was wearing this ensemble to battle the elements (a la down under peeps are facing the same dilemma now)?
> 
> 
> 
> The old SS leopard stole, Balenciaga moto jacket; skirt and stewie boots? With a slight splash of pink Chanel




LOVE the way you styled the stole!! You are fierce!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> Susie and sis both of your outfits look fab.  Congratulations on the graduations! Such an exciting time!
> 
> 
> 
> Divnanata I won't be in Paris this trip. HOWEVER when I was there in 2010 I did shop at Rue Cambon mothership. Here's a pic of me outside the store - in Hugo Boss. And flats! Why was I wearing flats?? (Apologies - I am not one to share my face on a message board).
> 
> View attachment 2633858
> 
> 
> And here's a pic of the lovely I picked up. (Pic taken when I returned home.):
> 
> View attachment 2633852
> 
> 
> I was hoping to buy at least one more Chanel but since they do not have stores outside of Paris I may be thwarted.  Or...perhaps there are department stores in France that sell Chanel.  I know I could easily buy it back home but there's just something about buying Chanel in France...  Funny you should mention "Bringing Home Birkin."  I read that before I went to Paris.  Unfortunately the Hermes store had just closed the day we were in that neighborhood.  I was ok with that though, as that place kind of intimidates me.  The one Hermes item I have (a scarf) I bought online.
> 
> Me @ Sacre Coeur
> View attachment 2633893
> 
> 
> Le Tour Eiffel
> 
> View attachment 2633892


 

Lovely bag! And to have purchased it at the Mothership makes it even more special!


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Susie and sis both of your outfits look fab.  Congratulations on the graduations! Such an exciting time!
> 
> 
> 
> Divnanata I won't be in Paris this trip. HOWEVER when I was there in 2010 I did shop at Rue Cambon mothership. Here's a pic of me outside the store - in Hugo Boss. And flats! Why was I wearing flats?? (Apologies - I am not one to share my face on a message board).
> 
> View attachment 2633858
> 
> 
> And here's a pic of the lovely I picked up. (Pic taken when I returned home.):
> 
> View attachment 2633852
> 
> 
> I was hoping to buy at least one more Chanel but since they do not have stores outside of Paris I may be thwarted.  Or...perhaps there are department stores in France that sell Chanel.  I know I could easily buy it back home but there's just something about buying Chanel in France...  Funny you should mention "Bringing Home Birkin."  I read that before I went to Paris.  Unfortunately the Hermes store had just closed the day we were in that neighborhood.  I was ok with that though, as that place kind of intimidates me.  The one Hermes item I have (a scarf) I bought online.
> 
> Me @ Sacre Coeur
> View attachment 2633893
> 
> 
> Le Tour Eiffel
> View attachment 2633892


First off TY for posting PICS. We all inspire one another with our style and to top it off you presented Paris shots and A SILVER LAMBSKIN REISSUE (whoa).  I adore it. I think you looked chic and wonderful during your soiree!

p.s. those are cute flats~


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi, ladies! Sorry I've been MIA recently. My family was in an accident last week and I've been dealing with a bad leg injury. I've been pretty much stuck in bed all day for the last week but I've been popping in every so often to read the posts. Lovely pics, ladies!! Congrats to everyone who had a child graduate this year!



Ouch leg injury? bed for a week!!!  Gosh I pray all your family members are okay.  You sound good so I'm positive.

There's some solace knowing that this thread provides a shred of entertainment.  Keep us up to date with your progress okay?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Ouch leg injury? bed for a week!!!  Gosh I pray all your family members are okay.  You sound good so I'm positive.
> 
> There's some solace knowing that this thread provides a shred of entertainment.  Keep us up to date with your progress okay?


 
Thanks so much for your prayers!  My daughter was also injured but she is healing beautifully. Thankfully, my husband and son were not injured at all. Unfortunately, I have the worst injuries as I was sitting right near the point of impact. I am in good spirits though because it could have been much, much worse. 

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## susieserb

hermesnewbie said:


> *thanks so much for your prayers!*  My daughter was also injured but she is healing beautifully. Thankfully, my husband and son were not injured at all. Unfortunately, i have the worst injuries as i was sitting right near the point of impact. I am in good spirits though because it could have been much, much worse.
> 
> *have a wonderful weekend!*



you got in spades!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> you got in spades!


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi, ladies! Sorry I've been MIA recently. My family was in an accident last week and I've been dealing with a bad leg injury. I've been pretty much stuck in bed all day for the last week but I've been popping in every so often to read the posts. Lovely pics, ladies!! Congrats to everyone who had a child graduate this year!



OMG - so so glad you can still pop around. Worried for everybody else? Hope everything will mend quickly!!! Just saw your answer and it is a huge relief to know you are in good spirits!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> OMG - so so glad you can still pop around. Worried for everybody else? Hope everything will mend quickly!!! Just saw your answer and it is a huge relief to know you are in good spirits!!!


 
Thanks so much, my dear! 

TPF is a welcomed distraction... I had no idea there was so much garbage on TV!


----------



## divnanata

Let's look at pictures of movie star WOACAS at Cannes and AMFAR.

1) Whether you like Jane or not she is astonishing in this dress. Sometimes I want to be negative about her plastic work but here there is nothing to be negative about. Drats.

2) I happen to hate this dress on Sharon Stone. Are those "belt" cut outs actually revealing skin and possible other nether region no-no's? Granted I admire her flaunting her WOACA beauty and she apparently doesn't need to wear a bra??!! - which is impressive in itself unless these are 'never-sags' - but she may be crossing a line. Thoughts?

3) OMG - this black shroud doesn't do Catherine Deneuve any favors. But there is still a lot of beauty shining through for someone born in 1943.

4) Sophia Loren's got that same modesty netting going on that Jane does and it is a brilliant way to show some skin yet not show it!

5) Ines de La Fressange - perfection as always.

6) Julianne Moore was born in 1960. Not a fan of this outfit. I hate the color combo and the leather top looks hot and uncomfortable. It is not horrible - she can and HAS done better. Again - just my thinking. Others may certainly disagree.

7) Carole Bouquet born in 1957 is a French actress and model and was always known for her beauty and incredible blue eyes. Here she is the epitome of gorgeousness to me. LOVE the dress.

8) Julianne Moore again. She got a lot of flack for this Chanel dress. Does she deserve it? I kinda like feathers - but you know that!

9) Catherine Deneuve. I don't know about the print? Too big of a canvas for it? I can't believe I'm being mean about one of the world's most beautiful women. Hello - no one's taking pics of ME at Cannes.

10) Sharon Stone is not known for being modest, is she? Here is a good example of having great WOACA legs and wearing a very short skirt. (I won't go into the lace up bodice...) She can work it but IS she???


----------



## V0N1B2

Sharon Stone, Julianne Moore and Michelle Pfeiffer are three women all born within a few years of each other and they all look fantastic. I don't know what kind of work they've had done but they remain very natural looking. I have no doubt they've all done a bit of the non-invasive stuff like Botox and selective, yet minimal fillers, but they retain such a natural look.
Speaking of, I haven't seen any pics of Michelle Pfeiffer in here yet.


----------



## V0N1B2

I remember Dayle Haddon. She was a little bit before my time but I remember her as the face of (I think??) Estée Lauder for years.
Kelly Emberg was my favourite model during my impressionable years. Kelly, Kim Alexis, Brooke Shields, Christy Brinkley were the big names before Cindy Crawford, Naomi et al.


----------



## divnanata

Von - I was going to get to Michelle Pfeiffer. The weird thing is that she doesn't get out that much - only when she's marketing a film? And it was hard to find photos of her in full length shots because everybody is just so bowled over by her head! That includes hair, make-up, skin, neck - it is ALL good. She credits her vegan diet for her ageless look (pass me the spinach). Cher is even in awe of her and recently tweeted that "Michelle is special". Michelle also shares my birthday day - April 29th although she is 4 years younger than me. I shouldn't even be typing about me in any connection with her.

Okay - don't get alarmed by that last photo. I had to show her in full horror make-up only to say that she EVEN MANAGES TO LOOK GOOD LIKE THIS!


----------



## Cilifene

Here you are Susieserb  55 years "young" wearing the NEW biker jacket from Balenciaga..
I never wear dresses with bare legs...ever!


----------



## Cilifene

divnanata said:


> Von - I was going to get to Michelle Pfeiffer. The weird thing is that she doesn't get out that much - only when she's marketing a film? And it was hard to find photos of her in full length shots because everybody is just so bowled over by her head! That includes hair, make-up, skin, neck - it is ALL good. She credits her vegan diet for her ageless look (pass me the spinach). Cher is even in awe of her and recently tweeted that "Michelle is special". Michelle also shares my birthday day - April 29th although she is 4 years younger than me. I shouldn't even be typing about me in any connection with her.
> 
> Okay - don't get alarmed by that last photo. I had to show her in full horror make-up only to say that she EVEN MANAGES TO LOOK GOOD LIKE THIS!



Michelle looks fantastic and very natural  if she had somthing done it sure is very well done


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> Let's look at pictures of movie star WOACAS at Cannes and AMFAR.
> 
> 1) Whether you like Jane or not she is astonishing in this dress. Sometimes I want to be negative about her plastic work but here there is nothing to be negative about. Drats.
> 
> 2) I happen to hate this dress on Sharon Stone. Are those "belt" cut outs actually revealing skin and possible other nether region no-no's? Granted I admire her flaunting her WOACA beauty and she apparently doesn't need to wear a bra??!! - which is impressive in itself unless these are 'never-sags' - but she may be crossing a line. Thoughts?
> 
> 3) OMG - this black shroud doesn't do Catherine Deneuve any favors. But there is still a lot of beauty shining through for someone born in 1943.
> 
> 4) Sophia Loren's got that same modesty netting going on that Jane does and it is a brilliant way to show some skin yet not show it!
> 
> 5) Ines de La Fressange - perfection as always.
> 
> 6) Julianne Moore was born in 1960. Not a fan of this outfit. I hate the color combo and the leather top looks hot and uncomfortable. It is not horrible - she can and HAS done better. Again - just my thinking. Others may certainly disagree.
> 
> 7) Carole Bouquet born in 1957 is a French actress and model and was always known for her beauty and incredible blue eyes. Here she is the epitome of gorgeousness to me. LOVE the dress.
> 
> 8) Julianne Moore again. She got a lot of flack for this Chanel dress. Does she deserve it? I kinda like feathers - but you know that!
> 
> 9) Catherine Deneuve. I don't know about the print? Too big of a canvas for it? I can't believe I'm being mean about one of the world's most beautiful women. Hello - no one's taking pics of ME at Cannes.
> 
> 10) Sharon Stone is not known for being modest, is she? Here is a good example of having great WOACA legs and wearing a very short skirt. (I won't go into the lace up bodice...) She can work it but IS she???


 
All these ladies are so gorgeous, especially Sharon and Julianne.



divnanata said:


> Von - I was going to get to Michelle Pfeiffer. The weird thing is that she doesn't get out that much - only when she's marketing a film? And it was hard to find photos of her in full length shots because everybody is just so bowled over by her head! That includes hair, make-up, skin, neck - it is ALL good. She credits her vegan diet for her ageless look (pass me the spinach). Cher is even in awe of her and recently tweeted that "Michelle is special". Michelle also shares my birthday day - April 29th although she is 4 years younger than me. I shouldn't even be typing about me in any connection with her.
> 
> Okay - don't get alarmed by that last photo. I had to show her in full horror make-up only to say that she EVEN MANAGES TO LOOK GOOD LIKE THIS!


 
Michelle is still stunning!


----------



## susieserb

Cilifene said:


> Here you are Susieserb  55 years "young" wearing the NEW biker jacket from Balenciaga..
> I never wear dresses with bare legs...ever!


I adore ur look TY for posting Cilifene, you exhume lots of class.   Michelle Pfiffer is an alien from another planet.. So is Jane hehe


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Have any pics of Christie been posted yet? It's hard to believe she's just 3 years younger than my mother! While she looks absolutely breath-taking, I'm not buying her claim that she's never had any surgery. I don't know why celebs won't admit their procedures?? IMO, there's no shame in it. If you have the means and it makes you feel better, why not?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Cilifene said:


> Here you are Susieserb  55 years "young" wearing the NEW biker jacket from Balenciaga..
> I never wear dresses with bare legs...ever!


 
You are rocking that Balenciaga!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Vanna...


----------



## Cilifene

susieserb said:


> I adore ur look TY for posting Cilifene, you exhume lots of class.   *Michelle Pfiffer is an alien from another planet.. So is Jane hehe*







HermesNewbie said:


> You are rocking that Balenciaga!!



Thank you!!


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Vanna...


Vanna yeow!  She sings.  Christie is from the same planet as Jane and Michelle?


----------



## divnanata

Cilifene said:


> Here you are Susieserb  55 years "young" wearing the NEW biker jacket from Balenciaga..
> I never wear dresses with bare legs...ever!



Cilifene you have such casual elegance and style in everything you wear! Thank you for giving us a glimpse into your world! And how is this Alexander Wang Bal jacket different from the Ghesquiere model? I notice the hem and the zips contrast a lot more?


----------



## susieserb

WOACA Goldie looked pretty darn "cute" her MOACA Kurt aint to shabby either?


----------



## Cilifene

divnanata said:


> Cilifene you have such casual elegance and style in everything you wear! Thank you for giving us a glimpse into your world! And how is this Alexander Wang Bal jacket different from the Ghesquiere model? I notice the hem and the zips contrast a lot more?



Thanks very much divnanata - I like the missing shoulder thing they didn't suit me. The hem is different with the snap closure (is that correct?) but I like it


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I thought you ladies would get a kick out of this, I finally got out of the house today! Yes, I am driving the little cart at Target - LOL! Please excuse my mismatched casual attire. I can only wear loose-fitting comfortable shoes and clothing right now.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

HermesNewbie I'm sorry to hear you and your family were in an accident but am encouraged that you're feeling well enough to go shopping!  Shopping makes everything better!


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> I thought you ladies would get a kick out of this, I finally got out of the house today! Yes, I am driving the little cart at Target - LOL! Please excuse my mismatched casual attire. I can only wear loose-fitting comfortable shoes and clothing right now.
> View attachment 2635324



I should look so good when compromised.  Doesn't it feel good to get out?  I think you look adorable and those shoes are perfect emergency attire, I may need to take some notes from your play book?


----------



## divnanata

I love those shoe's! What the heck are they? Nike Frees?


----------



## divnanata

I'm trying to push one of my best friends and fellow WOACA to spend a lot of money! She usually does that just fine for herself and she finds incredible bargains but I want her to give herself permission to go luxe. Actually she did find a Chanel bag  - very beat up - for $25 at an antique mall and darn if it doesn't look good on her. I made her try on this Chanel jacket at the Women's Closet Exchange. It is relatively cheap. Don't you think she should get it? Should I just shut up?

She did buy this top in the second picture. I, on the other hand found nothing but an expensive bag I have no business buying.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> HermesNewbie I'm sorry to hear you and your family were in an accident but am encouraged that you're feeling well enough to go shopping!  Shopping makes everything better!




Thanks so much! I didn't end up buying anything but it was fun getting out of the house!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> I should look so good when compromised.  Doesn't it feel good to get out?  I think you look adorable and those shoes are perfect emergency attire, I may need to take some notes from your play book?




Thank you, you're very sweet! It was fun embarrassing my kids by bumping into shelves, lol!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> I'm trying to push one of my best friends and fellow WOACA to spend a lot of money! She usually does that just fine for herself and she finds incredible bargains but I want her to give herself permission to go luxe. Actually she did find a Chanel bag  - very beat up - for $25 at an antique mall and darn if it doesn't look good on her. I made her try on this Chanel jacket at the Women's Closet Exchange. It is relatively cheap. Don't you think she should get it? Should I just shut up?
> 
> 
> 
> She did buy this top in the second picture. I, on the other hand found nothing but an expensive bag I have no business buying.




She looks great, she should definitely get it!


----------



## V0N1B2

divnanata said:


> I'm trying to push one of my best friends and fellow WOACA to spend a lot of money! She usually does that just fine for herself and she finds incredible bargains but I want her to give herself permission to go luxe. Actually she did find a Chanel bag  - very beat up - for $25 at an antique mall and darn if it doesn't look good on her. I made her try on this Chanel jacket at the Women's Closet Exchange. It is relatively cheap. Don't you think she should get it? Should I just shut up?
> 
> She did buy this top in the second picture. I, on the other hand found nothing but an expensive bag I have no business buying.



It's a nice fit on her - no alterations necessary, and the colour suits her.
She should get it but only if she likes it and will wear it. Otherwise, it's not a bargain if it sits in her closet unworn.

What expensive bag should you not be buying?


----------



## divnanata

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a nice fit on her - no alterations necessary, and the colour suits her.
> She should get it but only if she likes it and will wear it. Otherwise, it's not a bargain if it sits in her closet unworn.
> 
> What expensive bag should you not be buying?



Gulp - this...I haven't bought it and I guess I shouldn't be showing it here in case somebody calls in to the store but maybe that's better.

It's the Kalahari LV that Madonna wore in the ad back then.  I am craving it.


----------



## housewivesfan

Hi ladies.  Hope you don't mind if I horn in, but I wanted to tell you all how fabulous you look!  I also noticed that you mentioned Sharon Stone a few pages back, well my friend (actually my friend's husband, but I consider him a friend, too) dated her in high school!   I think that he is 58, so that would make her in her mid 50's, and she looks as fab as all of you!  Maybe the 50's aren't so bad after all!


----------



## divnanata

housewivesfan said:


> Hi ladies.  Hope you don't mind if I horn in, but I wanted to tell you all how fabulous you look!  I also noticed that you mentioned Sharon Stone a few pages back, well my friend (actually my friend's husband, but I consider him a friend, too) dated her in high school!   I think that he is 58, so that would make her in her mid 50's, and she looks as fab as all of you!  Maybe the 50's aren't so bad after all!



Hey welcome! Horning in is what you are supposed to do! Horn all you want - especially with some good dish like this. I remember reading that Sharon has a genius IQ. Was she an egghead in high school?

And the fifties are a lot of fun as you get to do and say what you want.


----------



## susieserb

housewivesfan said:


> Hi ladies.  Hope you don't mind if I horn in, but I wanted to tell you all how fabulous you look!  I also noticed that you mentioned Sharon Stone a few pages back, well my friend (actually my friend's husband, but I consider him a friend, too) dated her in high school!   I think that he is 58, so that would make her in her mid 50's, and she looks as fab as all of you!  Maybe the 50's aren't so bad after all!


I totally enjoy my 50's much, much more then my 40's (I think it's because hormones were hinky  during that period).  Also I think (for me) you  accept the whole aging process.


----------



## sis121598

First, my apologies for such a longwinded response post. 
WOACA move faster than the young ones would be lead to believe!





ImaBagAddict said:


> Susie and sis both of your outfits look fab.  Congratulations on the graduations! Such an exciting time!
> 
> 
> Divnanata I won't be in Paris this trip. HOWEVER when I was there in 2010 I did shop at Rue Cambon mothership. Here's a pic of me outside the store - in Hugo Boss. And flats! Why was I wearing flats??
> 
> 
> And here's a pic of the lovely I picked up. (Pic taken when I returned home.):
> 
> 
> I was hoping to buy at least one more Chanel but since they do not have stores outside of Paris I may be thwarted.  Or...perhaps there are department stores in France that sell Chanel.  I know I could easily buy it back home but there's just something about buying Chanel in France...  Funny you should mention "Bringing Home Birkin."  I read that before I went to Paris.  Unfortunately the Hermes store had just closed the day we were in that neighborhood.  I was ok with that though, as that place kind of intimidates me.  The one Hermes item I have (a scarf) I bought online.



I loved your Paris pictures! I bet buying that gorgeous bag from the Mothership Chanel store was an amazing experience! That's my kinda souvenir! Don't be intimidated by Hermes, you're a WOACA! We should no longer put up with intimidation! 



susieserb said:


> Only a few short weeks ago I was wearing this ensemble to battle the elements (a la down under peeps are facing the same dilemma now)?
> 
> The old SS leopard stole, Balenciaga moto jacket; skirt and stewie boots? With a slight splash of pink Chanel



You're rockin' hot Susie!!!



susieserb said:


> Sis your graduation shot prompted me to do the same.  I have a Lida Baday dress on with a scarf tied around my waist.  DH really didn't like the dress on me (and I know why, too much material around the waist and butt) I'm not crazy about it either but no regrets about wearing it to graduation.



Congratulations to your son! You all look so happy and proud and you wear that great!



twinkle.tink said:


> You look great! I love the shoes! That is such a perfect height and so hard to find!
> 
> Congrats to your daughter and best wishes for her bright future


Thank you! I currently own 4 pairs of heels and all but one hover at the same height, perfect for me these days. For a while I stopped wearing them altogether, but I'm back babe!



divnanata said:


> SiS - what a perfect ensemble! I love it on you. Congrats to your daughter and best wishes for her future endeavors! Here's to hoping you make it to Paris soon. It will be every bit the incredible experience you've ever heard or conceived. Just like everybody else I want to go back and, yes, LIVE THERE!


Thank you! Re: Paris- I feel as I get older that I am even more chill about things, I know I will get there someday and I'm not stressing over it, rather, you ladies have me excited for it all over again.



Cilifene said:


> Here you are Susieserb  55 years "young" wearing the NEW biker jacket from Balenciaga..
> I never wear dresses with bare legs...ever!


You look fab! I love your cool, easy style!



HermesNewbie said:


> I thought you ladies would get a kick out of this, I finally got out of the house today! Yes, I am driving the little cart at Target - LOL! Please excuse my mismatched casual attire. I can only wear loose-fitting comfortable shoes and clothing right now.
> View attachment 2635324


I am so sorry to hear of your family's accident. This photo speaks volumes to your good spirits! I hope the healing for all injured happens quickly.



divnanata said:


> I'm trying to push one of my best friends and fellow WOACA to spend a lot of money! She usually does that just fine for herself and she finds incredible bargains but I want her to give herself permission to go luxe. Actually she did find a Chanel bag  - very beat up - for $25 at an antique mall and darn if it doesn't look good on her. I made her try on this Chanel jacket at the Women's Closet Exchange. It is relatively cheap. Don't you think she should get it? Should I just shut up?
> 
> She did buy this top in the second picture. I, on the other hand found nothing but an expensive bag I have no business buying.



First of all, I hope your friend did buy the jacket, it suits her. 

Secondly, I am her, and I have to say, I have never owned true luxury items, until now. I've been slowly clearing out things that aren't perfect for me, selling on ebay mostly, and yesterday I finally bought my first luxe item. I will do a reveal when it arrives next week...

I could joke about how dangerous this thread is, but in all seriousness, thank you WOACA, for giving me, and each other permission to treat ourselves like royalty. To luxe things that are deserving of us, not the other way around.



divnanata said:


> Gulp - this...I haven't bought it and I guess I shouldn't be showing it here in case somebody calls in to the store but maybe that's better.
> 
> It's the Kalahari LV that Madonna wore in the ad back then.  I am craving it.


I think the same way...I had something authenticated on the Celine board and it got snapped up immediately upon being given the thumbs up...by someone else.



housewivesfan said:


> Hi ladies.  Hope you don't mind if I horn in, but I wanted to tell you all how fabulous you look!  I also noticed that you mentioned Sharon Stone a few pages back, well my friend (actually my friend's husband, but I consider him a friend, too) dated her in high school!   I think that he is 58, so that would make her in her mid 50's, and she looks as fab as all of you!  Maybe the 50's aren't so bad after all!



Thank you from all of us WOACA! Someday you'll be one of us too! And the secret is out -Fifties and up are great, fun times! I enjoyed your Sharon Stone story as well, good dish!



divnanata said:


> And the fifties are a lot of fun as you get to do and say what you want.


YES!!!

I think out of all the celebrity photos posted Ines, Michele and Jane are my top three. I feel like Sharon is trying way too hard to wear "young & sexy". Sex appeal has no expiration date. She needs to calm down.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> First, my apologies for such a longwinded response post.
> WOACA move faster than the young ones would be lead to believe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved your Paris pictures! I bet buying that gorgeous bag from the Mothership Chanel store was an amazing experience! That's my kinda souvenir! Don't be intimidated by Hermes, you're a WOACA! We should no longer put up with intimidation!
> 
> 
> 
> You're rockin' hot Susie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your son! You all look so happy and proud and you wear that great!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I currently own 4 pairs of heels and all but one hover at the same height, perfect for me these days. For a while I stopped wearing them altogether, but I'm back babe!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Re: Paris- I feel as I get older that I am even more chill about things, I know I will get there someday and I'm not stressing over it, rather, you ladies have me excited for it all over again.
> 
> 
> You look fab! I love your cool, easy style!
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of your family's accident. This photo speaks volumes to your good spirits! I hope the healing for all injured happens quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I hope your friend did buy the jacket, it suits her.
> 
> Secondly, I am her, and I have to say, I have never owned true luxury items, until now. I've been slowly clearing out things that aren't perfect for me, selling on ebay mostly, and yesterday I finally bought my first luxe item. I will do a reveal when it arrives next week...
> 
> I could joke about how dangerous this thread is, but in all seriousness, thank you WOACA, for giving me, and each other permission to treat ourselves like royalty. To luxe things that are deserving of us, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> I think the same way...I had something authenticated on the Celine board and it got snapped up immediately upon being given the thumbs up...by someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you from all of us WOACA! Someday you'll be one of us too! And the secret is out -Fifties and up are great, fun times! I enjoyed your Sharon Stone story as well, good dish!
> 
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> I think out of all the celebrity photos posted Ines, Michele and Jane are my top three. I feel like Sharon is trying way too hard to wear "young & sexy". Sex appeal has no expiration date. She needs to calm down.


Sis I have like what, thousands of posts behind my name and I still haven't figured out how to respond with multiple posts like u.  There I said it....and u have just over 100.  I'm impressed!

You tease.....make the reveal like an A rated strip show.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Gulp - this...I haven't bought it and I guess I shouldn't be showing it here in case somebody calls in to the store but maybe that's better.
> 
> It's the Kalahari LV that Madonna wore in the ad back then.  I am craving it.


Aaaaaaaaa the brown bag u want?  Keep hiding that CC statement, hard gulp...


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a nice fit on her - no alterations necessary, and the colour suits her.
> She should get it but only if she likes it and will wear it. Otherwise, it's not a bargain if it sits in her closet unworn.
> 
> What expensive bag should you not be buying?


What Von said.  She really jazzes that jacket, she'll buy it?


----------



## susieserb

housewivesfan said:


> Hi ladies.  Hope you don't mind if I horn in, but I wanted to tell you all how fabulous you look!  I also noticed that you mentioned Sharon Stone a few pages back, well my friend (actually my friend's husband, but I consider him a friend, too) dated her in high school!   I think that he is 58, so that would make her in her mid 50's, and she looks as fab as all of you!  Maybe the 50's aren't so bad after all!


Man do I want to pepper u with questions.  In a nonchalant way, "did by any chance did they go to prom?"   Hehe


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> Gulp - this...I haven't bought it and I guess I shouldn't be showing it here in case somebody calls in to the store but maybe that's better.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Kalahari LV that Madonna wore in the ad back then.  I am craving it.




It is stunning - you definitely should get it!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

housewivesfan said:


> Hi ladies.  Hope you don't mind if I horn in, but I wanted to tell you all how fabulous you look!  I also noticed that you mentioned Sharon Stone a few pages back, well my friend (actually my friend's husband, but I consider him a friend, too) dated her in high school!   I think that he is 58, so that would make her in her mid 50's, and she looks as fab as all of you!  Maybe the 50's aren't so bad after all!




Welcome to the thread! I love your username... the Real Housewives is my guilty pleasure. How cool that your friend dated Sharon Stone! She is fabulous - gorgeous and brilliant!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sis121598 said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your family's accident. This photo speaks volumes to your good spirits! I hope the healing for all injured happens quickly.




Thanks so much! We feel very fortunate that it was not worse.


----------



## housewivesfan

Thanks to wll the WOACA for welcoming me (it took me a few to figure out what that stood for though, lol).  I turned 50 earlier this year, so I am right there  with you! So far, so good, although my DH would probably say that I am spending too much $ to compensate.  My weaknesses are Chanel bags and vintage jewelry and Valentino shoes.  As for Sharon Stone details, my friend meet her when she was in high school but taking AP classes at the college where he was a freshman.   I don't think that they dated for long, but it is still his, "claim to fame".


----------



## susieserb

housewivesfan said:


> Thanks to wll the WOACA for welcoming me (it took me a few to figure out what that stood for though, lol).  I turned 50 earlier this year, so I am right there  with you! So far, so good, although my DH would probably say that I am spending too much $ to compensate.  My weaknesses are Chanel bags and vintage jewelry and Valentino shoes.  As for Sharon Stone details, my friend meet her when she was in high school but taking AP classes at the college where he was a freshman.   I don't think that they dated for long, but it is still his, "claim to fame".


I can certainly "O Pre She Ate" your weaknesses.  Let's face it, we ALL have them, at least you can sell those "shames" in a pinch and get something back to show for it?

DH and I are a good blend, I spend and he saves.  Just gotta make sure we don't out do one another (pssssst, that doesn't mean he's okay with my weakness


----------



## susieserb

Woman of a certain age "Victorian" era from famed photographer from that same period, Julia Margaret Cameron.  She started her famous career at 48..


----------



## susieserb

A WOACA stable (for moi) to run errands on a hot, muggy Spring day.

LillaP; NYDJ skirt and ye'ol Arizona, Birkenstocks.  Now to figure out the bag? (and jewelry)...


----------



## susieserb

Okay now all accessorized   BECAUSE THEY *DO* MAKE A DIFFERENCE~


----------



## Epona

Cilifene said:


> Here you are Susieserb  55 years "young" wearing the NEW biker jacket from Balenciaga..
> I never wear dresses with bare legs...ever!



You look amazing! and look at those beautiful hair 
I like your simple yet chic style.


----------



## divnanata

Suze - why are you bending over???? Meanwhile you know I love that fringed Michael Kors bag on you. And fringe is so happening now!

So today I was out doing my other passion besides fashion which is interior design and antiques and I went to a tour of these incredible mansions built in the late 1800's. Then I stopped with my friend Deb at one of our favorite antique stores. Inside we happened upon a WOACA that was dressed so wonderfully -in an original style that defied categorization. She was so cool - calling us "Sweetheart" even though she was a little bit younger. Turns out she was not a St. Louis native but a Canadian from Vancouver. Maybe Canadians are a lot friendlier and a tad crazy??  Look at her style and her RING!! I was so jealous of that. A two fingered ring from the 1800's - silver and I don't know what the stone is. Big enough to eat off of....


----------



## divnanata

I am trying to get my friend Deb to be a TPF'er and who knows? Maybe. Anyway today she looked very cute as usual and lots of people were paying her compliments on her dress. (I didn't get any on MY outfit...) Do you know where she bought this cute dress? At the Scholar Shop. Cheap. She looks like a million bucks. At this rate I'll never get her to buy a Chanel jacket or bag. She doesn't need to.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Suze - why are you bending over???? Meanwhile you know I love that fringed Michael Kors bag on you. And fringe is so happening now!
> 
> So today I was out doing my other passion besides fashion which is interior design and antiques and I went to a tour of these incredible mansions built in the late 1800's. Then I stopped with my friend Deb at one of our favorite antique stores. Inside we happened upon a WOACA that was dressed so wonderfully -in an original style that defied categorization. She was so cool - calling us "Sweetheart" even though she was a little bit younger. Turns out she was not a St. Louis native but a Canadian from Vancouver. Maybe Canadians are a lot friendlier and a tad crazy??  Look at her style and her RING!! I was so jealous of that. A two fingered ring from the 1800's - silver and I don't know what the stone is. Big enough to eat off of....


I HAD to bend over to press the button on my computer :giggles:


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I am trying to get my friend Deb to be a TPF'er and who knows? Maybe. Anyway today she looked very cute as usual and lots of people were paying her compliments on her dress. (I didn't get any on MY outfit...) Do you know where she bought this cute dress? At the Scholar Shop. Cheap. She looks like a million bucks. At this rate I'll never get her to buy a Chanel jacket or bag. She doesn't need to.


Yes she always gets compliments (but so do YOU)!!!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks so much for your prayers!  My daughter was also injured but she is healing beautifully. Thankfully, my husband and son were not injured at all. Unfortunately, I have the worst injuries as I was sitting right near the point of impact. I am in good spirits though because it could have been much, much worse.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!



What a fabulous attitude 

I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Cilifene said:


> Here you are Susieserb  55 years "young" wearing the NEW biker jacket from Balenciaga..
> I never wear dresses with bare legs...ever!



You look fantastic! I love your hair :



HermesNewbie said:


> Have any pics of Christie been posted yet? It's hard to believe she's just 3 years younger than my mother! While she looks absolutely breath-taking, I'm not buying her claim that she's never had any surgery. I don't know why celebs won't admit their procedures?? IMO, there's no shame in it. If you have the means and it makes you feel better, why not?



She actually recently admitted to recent work...I think it was for the SI anniversary issue. But she did admit it  And extensions .

She looks fabulous!













V0N1B2 said:


> It's a nice fit on her - no alterations necessary, and the colour suits her.
> She should get it but only if she likes it and will wear it. Otherwise, it's not a bargain if it sits in her closet unworn.



Well said.
I think it's gorgeous, but if she won't wear it...



divnanata said:


> I am trying to get my friend Deb to be a TPF'er and who knows? Maybe. Anyway today she looked very cute as usual and lots of people were paying her compliments on her dress. (I didn't get any on MY outfit...) Do you know where she bought this cute dress? At the Scholar Shop. Cheap. She looks like a million bucks. At this rate I'll never get her to buy a Chanel jacket or bag. She doesn't need to.



I love this dress, she looks fabulous. I must admit, I love finding bargain things and making them look fabulous. Perhaps, this her niche. 




My poor honey was sick all week, starting last weekend...which was stinky as we were going to do an in town get away for memorial day weekend.  Thankfully, he was finally back to normal yesterday. 

My girlfriend and slipped off today to the swim and racquet club...much needed relaxation and time away from the hubby and kids. It reminded me I am in sore need of a new swimsuit. For at home, I don't mind the baggy ones, but was a bit embarrassed at the pool.  

Does anyone have suggestions for supportive, fashionable yet appropriate suits? I got a Badgley Mischka last year. I liked the style a lot, but the quality was horrible and it didn't even last the season. I babied it, too. At home, I just wear speedos...so this one was just for vacation, swim and racquet club, etc.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Okay now all accessorized   BECAUSE THEY *DO* MAKE A DIFFERENCE~


Yes they do! That fringe bag is a great accessory, almost like a scarf or statement necklace.

To do the multi quotes is simple. Check the "Quote" circle at the bottom right of any post you'd like to quote, then click the "Post a Reply" button at the very bottom left of the thread. Easy Peasy.



divnanata said:


> So today I was out doing my other passion besides fashion which is interior design and antiques and I went to a tour of these incredible mansions built in the late 1800's. Then I stopped with my friend Deb at one of our favorite antique stores. Inside we happened upon a WOACA that was dressed so wonderfully -in an original style that defied categorization. She was so cool - calling us "Sweetheart" even though she was a little bit younger. Turns out she was not a St. Louis native but a Canadian from Vancouver. Maybe Canadians are a lot friendlier and a tad crazy??  Look at her style and her RING!! I was so jealous of that. A two fingered ring from the 1800's - silver and I don't know what the stone is. Big enough to eat off of....


Wow! Everything is working and she is wearing that ring!


divnanata said:


> I am trying to get my friend Deb to be a TPF'er and who knows? Maybe. Anyway today she looked very cute as usual and lots of people were paying her compliments on her dress. (I didn't get any on MY outfit...) Do you know where she bought this cute dress? At the Scholar Shop. Cheap. She looks like a million bucks. At this rate I'll never get her to buy a Chanel jacket or bag. She doesn't need to.


She has great style. I bet she could rock a Chanel mixed with a bargain find!


twinkle.tink said:


> You look fantastic! I love your hair :
> 
> 
> 
> She actually recently admitted to recent work...I think it was for the SI anniversary issue. But she did admit it  And extensions .
> 
> She looks fabulous!
> 
> celebzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/christie-brinkley-at-50th-anniversary-of-the-si-swimsuit-issue-celebration-in-hollywood_3.jpg
> 
> s27.postimg.org/abb0ukpqr/rsz_7e64444445c2b64f9cd5ca3aea815577.png
> 
> 
> Well said.
> I think it's gorgeous, but if she won't wear it...
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress, she looks fabulous. I must admit, I love finding bargain things and making them look fabulous. Perhaps, this her niche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor honey was sick all week, starting last weekend...which was stinky as we were going to do an in town get away for memorial day weekend.  Thankfully, he was finally back to normal yesterday.
> 
> My girlfriend and slipped off today to the swim and racquet club...much needed relaxation and time away from the hubby and kids. It reminded me I am in sore need of a new swimsuit. For at home, I don't mind the baggy ones, but was a bit embarrassed at the pool.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for supportive, fashionable yet appropriate suits? I got a Badgley Mischka last year. I liked the style a lot, but the quality was horrible and it didn't even last the season. I babied it, too. At home, I just wear speedos...so this one was just for vacation, swim and racquet club, etc.


Christie is from another planet! Ahmazing!

My swimsuits are usually Lands End. Boring for sure on this glam thread, but it works for me. I like tankinis. The tops tend to run big on me, and some styles can have too much fabric for a swimsuit. But once you find your suit, the quality is great, it holds up very well and the cuts are comfortable and flattering.


----------



## sis121598

http://www.landsend.com/products/womens-beach-living-v-neck-tankini-top/id_215868#
http://www.landsend.com/products/womens-beach-living-tummy-control-swimmini-swim-skirt/id_191497#
This is the suit I bought recently. I went with all black this year. I like the swim skirts there too, but again, some styles have too much fabric, too long, too short. Top runs big, bottoms run small... This one was the Goldilocks.


----------



## Cilifene

divnanata said:


> *Suze - why are you bending over????* Meanwhile you know I love that fringed Michael Kors bag on you. And fringe is so happening now!
> 
> So today I was out doing my other passion besides fashion which is interior design and antiques and I went to a tour of these incredible mansions built in the late 1800's. Then I stopped with my friend Deb at one of our favorite antique stores. Inside we happened upon a WOACA that was dressed so wonderfully -in an original style that defied categorization. She was so cool - calling us "Sweetheart" even though she was a little bit younger. Turns out she was not a St. Louis native but a Canadian from Vancouver. Maybe Canadians are a lot friendlier and a tad crazy?? * Look at her style and her RING!!* I was so jealous of that. A two fingered ring from the 1800's - silver and I don't know what the stone is. Big enough to eat off of....



I was wondering the same 
Wow that is a BIG ring!!! ...she really wears it well..



Epona said:


> You look amazing! and look at those beautiful hair
> I like your simple yet chic style.



Thanks very much!! 



twinkle.tink said:


> *You look fantastic! I love your hair :
> *
> She actually recently admitted to recent work...I think it was for the SI anniversary issue. But she did admit it  And extensions .
> 
> She looks fabulous!
> 
> Well said.
> I think it's gorgeous, but if she won't wear it...
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress, she looks fabulous. I must admit, I love finding bargain things and making them look fabulous. Perhaps, this her niche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor honey was sick all week, starting last weekend...which was stinky as we were going to do an in town get away for memorial day weekend.  Thankfully, he was finally back to normal yesterday.
> 
> My girlfriend and slipped off today to the swim and racquet club...much needed relaxation and time away from the hubby and kids. It reminded me I am in sore need of a new swimsuit. For at home, I don't mind the baggy ones, but was a bit embarrassed at the pool.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for supportive, fashionable yet appropriate suits? I got a Badgley Mischka last year. I liked the style a lot, but the quality was horrible and it didn't even last the season. I babied it, too. At home, I just wear speedos...so this one was just for vacation, swim and racquet club, etc.



Thanks very much twingle.tink!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

twinkle.tink said:


> What a fabulous attitude
> 
> I hope you heal quickly.




Thanks so much!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

twinkle.tink said:


> She actually recently admitted to recent work...I think it was for the SI anniversary issue. But she did admit it  And extensions .
> 
> She looks fabulous!
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for supportive, fashionable yet appropriate suits? I got a Badgley Mischka last year. I liked the style a lot, but the quality was horrible and it didn't even last the season. I babied it, too. At home, I just wear speedos...so this one was just for vacation, swim and racquet club, etc.




I've purchased my last several swim suits from the Carole Wior line. Her suits are very cute yet modest and very well made. I usually get mine from Spiegel.com.

Christie does look fabulous! I'm so glad she's admitted to having work done. I read something fairly recently (within the last year) where she said diet and exercise are what keep her looking so young, with no mention of any procedures. Maybe she wasn't ready to admit it at that point. Whatever she's had done looks fantastic!

Just thought I'd throw this question out there... do you ladies think aging is more difficult psychologically for women who are known for their beauty??


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Yes they do! That fringe bag is a great accessory, almost like a scarf or statement necklace.
> 
> 
> totally


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> I've purchased my last several swim suits from the Carole Wior line. Her suits are very cute yet modest and very well made. I usually get mine from Spiegel.com.
> 
> Christie does look fabulous! I'm so glad she's admitted to having work done. I read something fairly recently (within the last year) where she said diet and exercise are what keep her looking so young, with no mention of any procedures. Maybe she wasn't ready to admit it at that point. Whatever she's had done looks fantastic!
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this question out there... do you ladies think aging is more difficult psychologically for women who are known for their beauty??


Miracle suits and grab the cute ones FAST.  They sell out.  They are the only ones I buy because of my long waist.

Stunning women as they age?  It has to be tough on them psychologically, that's why you see all those mutton looking like lamb pics (which we make fun of)?


----------



## susieserb

With all the plastic surgery going on in Hollow World, starlets morphing begin to look like one another.  Christy favors Amanda Bynes in this shot?


----------



## susieserb

I want to roll this gal to the floor and steal her ring.  A la Alexis and Crystal style...


----------



## Cilifene

susieserb said:


> So today I was out doing my other passion besides fashion which is interior design and antiques and I went to a tour of these incredible mansions built in the late 1800's. Then I stopped with my friend Deb at one of our favorite antique stores. Inside we happened upon a WOACA that was dressed so wonderfully -in an original style that defied categorization. She was so cool - calling us "Sweetheart" even though she was a little bit younger. Turns out she was not a St. Louis native but a Canadian from Vancouver. Maybe Canadians are a lot friendlier and a tad crazy??  Look at her style and her RING!! I was so jealous of that. A two fingered ring from the 1800's - silver and I don't know what the stone is. Big enough to eat off of....




*I want to roll this gal to the floor and steal her ring.  A la Alexis and Crystal style..*.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cilifene

susieserb said:


> With all the plastic surgery going on in Hollow World, starlets morphing begin to look like one another.  Christy favors Amanda Bynes in this shot?



Some of them look like an age that doesn't exist......


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> She actually recently admitted to recent work...I think it was for the SI anniversary issue. But she did admit it  And extensions .
> 
> She looks fabulous!
> 
> celebzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/christie-brinkley-at-50th-anniversary-of-the-si-swimsuit-issue-celebration-in-hollywood_3.jpg
> 
> s27.postimg.org/abb0ukpqr/rsz_7e64444445c2b64f9cd5ca3aea815577.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I was trying against hope to not see her here at all.  You can't even pretend that she doesn't exist what with all the articles about her turning 60 coming at you. And she DID cheat here with her admitting that she is wearing really thin nylons. Yuck - what a fake...


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> I knew Susie was going to say "Miraclesuit" and she did convince me to get one. It's like a great big girdle and the promise is, "Look 10 pounds thinner in 10 seconds". it works for the parts that the high concentration of lycra spandex actually touches but let's face it - the real challenge to swimsuit wearing is what to do about thighs and cellulite on the part that shows. No answers there unless someone invents swim mumu's and if you wear one of those everyone will be thinking: "She's trying to hide her thighs and her cellulite."


----------



## divnanata

Sorry to have to throw up...er...out all these shots of hot bodied youngsters busting out of swimsuits but this is one area of modeling they own. 

I have never purchased Norma Kamali swimsuits but she has been making fabulous ones for years. You know the notorious Farrah Fawcett poster - that red suit was a Kamali. Norma was the first swimsuit designer to infuse her work with retro Hollywood glamour and I love that look. Neiman's sells one of her mainstays for $350. Mmmm - maybe one day?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> A WOACA stable (for moi) to run errands on a hot, muggy Spring day.
> 
> LillaP; NYDJ skirt and ye'ol Arizona, Birkenstocks.  Now to figure out the bag? (and jewelry)...


 


susieserb said:


> Okay now all accessorized   BECAUSE THEY *DO* MAKE A DIFFERENCE~


 
I somehow missed these posts while browsing on my phone yesterday. I love your style! You're in such great shape! Do you work out?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> I am trying to get my friend Deb to be a TPF'er and who knows? Maybe. Anyway today she looked very cute as usual and lots of people were paying her compliments on her dress. (I didn't get any on MY outfit...) Do you know where she bought this cute dress? At the Scholar Shop. Cheap. She looks like a million bucks. At this rate I'll never get her to buy a Chanel jacket or bag. She doesn't need to.


 
She does look very cute! I'd love to see her participate in this thread!


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> I somehow missed these posts while browsing on my phone yesterday. I love your style! You're in such great shape! Do you work out?



The only work out I get is pushing mop and scrubbing a floor IOW house workout


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> The only work out I get is pushing mop and scrubbing a floor IOW house workout


 
Housework does count as exercise!


----------



## susieserb

Cilifene said:


> Some of them look like an age that doesn't exist......


Great statement.  Well said...


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Housework does count as exercise!


I even have knee pads


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I knew Susie was going to say "Miraclesuit" and she did convince me to get one. It's like a great big girdle and the promise is, "Look 10 pounds thinner in 10 seconds". it works for the parts that the high concentration of lycra spandex actually touches but let's face it - the real challenge to swimsuit wearing is what to do about thighs and cellulite on the part that shows. No answers there unless someone invents swim mumu's and if you wear one of those everyone will be thinking: "She's trying to hide her thighs and her cellulite."


I always thought Farrah was wearing a SpeedO?  All these years later, I have now learned differently, thanks Sis 

Those NK suits are simply breathtaking, I wouldn't want to sweat in them, much less have salt water drenching the fabric?


----------



## susieserb

Below is my ensemble that I wore to church.  Instead of paying attention to the service I was studying all the WOACA's hair and makeup.  I gotta stop doing that but you have such a pool at your disposal in one sitting (so bad)....I do try to learn from them.

*Sis121598* inspired me to hunt down some black harem pants which *Lululemon* has.  It grinded me to spend full retail, but I did.  However Shopbop has a pair on sale for 645 dollars so yea,  I don't feel too bad.

The top is from Nordstroms rack, *Gypsy* brand, native American jewelry and good ol' CL's.  Which I'm changing into Birkenstock Mayari's now for grocery shopping at Wally World...

P.S. Long live the comfort bra from Genie


----------



## Cilifene

susieserb said:


> I even have knee pads



We want to see you in action


----------



## Cilifene

susieserb said:


> Below is my ensemble that I wore to church.  Instead of paying attention to the service I was studying all the WOACA's hair and makeup.  I gotta stop doing that but you have such a pool at your disposal in one sitting (so bad)....I do try to learn from them.
> 
> *Sis121598* inspired me to hunt down some black harem pants which *Lululemon* has.  It grinded me to spend full retail, but I did.  However Shopbop has a pair on sale for 645 dollars so yea,  I don't feel too bad.
> 
> The top is from Nordstroms rack, *Gypsy* brand, native American jewelry and good ol' CL's.  Which I'm changing into Birkenstock Mayari's now for grocery shopping at Wally World...
> P.S. Long live the comfort bra from Genie



I LOVE the blue colors!!! Looking great!!!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Below is my ensemble that I wore to church.  Instead of paying attention to the service I was studying all the WOACA's hair and makeup.  I gotta stop doing that but you have such a pool at your disposal in one sitting (so bad)....I do try to learn from them.
> 
> *Sis121598* inspired me to hunt down some black harem pants which *Lululemon* has.  It grinded me to spend full retail, but I did.  However Shopbop has a pair on sale for 645 dollars so yea,  I don't feel too bad.
> 
> The top is from Nordstroms rack, *Gypsy* brand, native American jewelry and good ol' CL's.  Which I'm changing into Birkenstock Mayari's now for grocery shopping at Wally World...
> 
> P.S. Long live the comfort bra from Genie



I can't remember where I just saw some harem pants? This outfit rocks big time. You know I want to steal that bracelet don't you?!!!


----------



## housewivesfan

I remember reading something about Christie back when she was going through her last divorce where they mentioned that even though she claims to be "all natural", she actually had a full face lift around the time she turned 50.  If that is true,  who ever did her work is amazing.  I do think the great beauties have a harder time getting old.  Look at Nicole Kidman.  She used to be so gorgeous but now she is kind of scary. She needs to lay off the botox or her eyebrow are going to end up in the middle of her forehead.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> I even have knee pads


 


Cilifene said:


> We want to see you in action


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Below is my ensemble that I wore to church.  Instead of paying attention to the service I was studying all the WOACA's hair and makeup.  I gotta stop doing that but you have such a pool at your disposal in one sitting (so bad)....I do try to learn from them.
> 
> *Sis121598* inspired me to hunt down some black harem pants which *Lululemon* has.  It grinded me to spend full retail, but I did.  However Shopbop has a pair on sale for 645 dollars so yea,  I don't feel too bad.
> 
> The top is from Nordstroms rack, *Gypsy* brand, native American jewelry and good ol' CL's.  Which I'm changing into Birkenstock Mayari's now for grocery shopping at Wally World...
> 
> P.S. Long live the comfort bra from Genie


 
Love the blue! Are you wearing Louboutins?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

housewivesfan said:


> I remember reading something about Christie back when she was going through her last divorce where they mentioned that even though she claims to be "all natural", she actually had a full face lift around the time she turned 50.  If that is true,  who ever did her work is amazing.  I do think the great beauties have a harder time getting old.  Look at Nicole Kidman.  She used to be so gorgeous but now she is kind of scary. She needs to lay off the botox or her eyebrow are going to end up in the middle of her forehead.


 
I agree, Christie's plastic surgeon did a great job! Nicole is looking scary these days.


----------



## Cilifene

susieserb said:


> Great statement.  Well said...



Thanks..


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Love the blue! Are you wearing Louboutins?



I AM!!  My motto is no more 3+inch heels.  I'll wear what I have but I'll buy no more.  Plus CL's are timeless right?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I can't remember where I just saw some harem pants? This outfit rocks big time. You know I want to steal that bracelet don't you?!!!



True Harem's IDK?  
take a look at these?
P.S. the Lulu's make your butt look gooooood.


You can borrow the bracelet anytime!


http://www.shopbop.com/wide-leg-pants-cedric-charlier/vp/v=1/1594089015.htm

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...nt?cc=0001&skuId=3555634&catId=athletic-pants


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


>



Ack you guys would be laughing, it's not a pretty sight ush:


----------



## divnanata

Would you guys think I was a big jerk for posting cellulite on celebs the way the Enquirer does? This exposure is what terrifies FEMALE celebrities young and OACA since it can wreck your career and cost you big money.  Think Mischa Barton and her disappearing from the scene. The public has been brainwashed to think that the main reason the stars are superior is because they are physically perfect. Rosanna Arquette did a documentary in 2003 "Searching for Debra Winger" where she learned when she found the reclusive former Academy Award nominated actress that the criticism of her looks and body is what halted her career at age 39. Winger was born in 1955 and Arquette in 1959.

Rosanna explained, "Movie executives treat aging like cancer, like a disease. It's so painful." So I imagine that for those stars celebrated for their beauty or even for non-star beautiful gals it can be devastating psychologically to be ridiculed and gawked at as the public compares the havoc aging has wreaked to their youthful perfection.

Still I think there has to be a reworking of our thinking. I know it is going to be impossible to see cellulite as a good thing but if we stop focusing on perfection and start glorifying the beauty that we have maybe we can change things. Plus if we know that the stars really are like you and me then maybe we won't waste any more time and money on anti-cellulite creams and buy more purses instead! That said I am sneaking in a pic of Cindy Crawford (born 1966). I had a worse one also attached but I chickened out. Stomach muscles just get stretched out as do the fibers that hold your gut in...


----------



## Fifitrix

I vote you should keep this thread to celebrate the beauty of getting older...not picking up on their faults. There's enough trashy sites out there 'shaming' these women.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Below is my ensemble that I wore to church.  Instead of paying attention to the service I was studying all the WOACA's hair and makeup.  I gotta stop doing that but you have such a pool at your disposal in one sitting (so bad)....I do try to learn from them.
> 
> *Sis121598* inspired me to hunt down some black harem pants which *Lululemon* has.  It grinded me to spend full retail, but I did.  However Shopbop has a pair on sale for 645 dollars so yea,  I don't feel too bad.
> 
> The top is from Nordstroms rack, *Gypsy* brand, native American jewelry and good ol' CL's.  Which I'm changing into Birkenstock Mayari's now for grocery shopping at Wally World...
> 
> P.S. Long live the comfort bra from Genie



I LOVE IT! This looks great on you and I also admire your Native American jewelry. The blues are so cool and soothing to the eye. One of these days I'm going to start a collection myself. They make special statement pieces.

PS- Long live the Genie bra here too!

I think aging absolutely is harded on celebrities. Youth is skinny's BFF. And that is their worth in the marketplace. Shameful, and we have been sucked right into it with them.

I'm so glad the lady you met yesterday posed for you Div. And like you and Susie I have been on the lookout for other WOACAs in real life. I find myself searching them out more now than the young ones. I think that shift in mindfulness, in me anyway, is refreshing.

I don't think I could do the Miraclesuit. I have issues with being bond up tight in any clothes.

I promised a reveal this week, and it is coming...but I have a little one of something else my husband bought me last week...and it's NOT what you think.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I LOVE IT! This looks great on you and I also admire your Native American jewelry. The blues are so cool and soothing to the eye. One of these days I'm going to start a collection myself. They make special statement pieces.
> 
> PS- Long live the Genie bra here too!
> 
> I think aging absolutely is harded on celebrities. Youth is skinny's BFF. And that is their worth in the marketplace. Shameful, and we have been sucked right into it with them.
> 
> I'm so glad the lady you met yesterday posed for you Div. And like you and Susie I have been on the lookout for other WOACAs in real life. I find myself searching them out more now than the young ones. I think that shift in mindfulness, in me anyway, is refreshing.
> 
> I don't think I could do the Miraclesuit. I have issues with being bond up tight in any clothes.
> 
> I promised a reveal this week, and it is coming...but I have a little one of something else my husband bought me last week...and it's NOT what you think.


Sis these are really something. I want a full body shot! Are they Rock Studs? No because it's what I THINK? So spill they're fabulous. 

Let me see that heel?

The miracle suit doesn't _feel_ tight like a girdle.  Macy's have them, you could try one one and see?  Then again I'm turning into a Landend's girl (but only for some things)...


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Would you guys think I was a big jerk for posting cellulite on celebs the way the Enquirer does? This exposure is what terrifies FEMALE celebrities young and OACA since it can wreck your career and cost you big money.  Think Mischa Barton and her disappearing from the scene. The public has been brainwashed to think that the main reason the stars are superior is because they are physically perfect. Rosanna Arquette did a documentary in 2003 "Searching for Debra Winger" where she learned when she found the reclusive former Academy Award nominated actress that the criticism of her looks and body is what halted her career at age 39. Winger was born in 1955 and Arquette in 1959.
> 
> Rosanna explained, "Movie executives treat aging like cancer, like a disease. It's so painful." So I imagine that for those stars celebrated for their beauty or even for non-star beautiful gals it can be devastating psychologically to be ridiculed and gawked at as the public compares the havoc aging has wreaked to their youthful perfection.
> 
> Still I think there has to be a reworking of our thinking. I know it is going to be impossible to see cellulite as a good thing but if we stop focusing on perfection and start glorifying the beauty that we have maybe we can change things. Plus if we know that the stars really are like you and me then maybe we won't waste any more time and money on anti-cellulite creams and buy more purses instead! That said I am sneaking in a pic of Cindy Crawford (born 1966). I had a worse one also attached but I chickened out. Stomach muscles just get stretched out as do the fibers that hold your gut in...


Shame on Debra Winger for bowing out for age reasons.  She was a great actress.  Again I learned something new?


----------



## twinkle.tink

Holy crud, this thread is moving fast. I have so much to catch up on! 

Thanks so much for all the swimsuit snaps and suggestions, I am going to look through them tonight when I catch up.

Throwing these to see what you guys think  Boderline mutton as lamb...but I think I can just barely pull it off...hopefully/

Just kicking around Sunday outfit; alone time, shopping, lunch with hubby and DD and now hubby and I are headed off alone to play at the garden center.

My really inexpensive dress, Derek Lam for Kohls...clearance ...$5.99, then 50% off so like $3.00. The hat is from the dollar spot at Target. The shoes (you can see my sneaks in the garden), but out and about, Vuitton Lilly Mules....which were one of my gifts for my fortieth from a lovely group tPFers (7 years ago), Chanel sunnies and Love bracelets (I always forget jewelery, even my wedding ring/band, so I am glad these stay one  ).


----------



## jello_1955

twinkle.tink said:


> Holy crud, this thread is moving fast. I have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the swimsuit snaps and suggestions, I am going to look through them tonight when I catch up.
> 
> Throwing these to see what you guys think  Boderline mutton as lamb...but I think I can just barely pull it off...hopefully/
> 
> Just kicking around Sunday outfit; alone time, shopping, lunch with hubby and DD and now hubby and I are headed off alone to play at the garden center.
> 
> My really inexpensive dress, Derek Lam for Kohls...clearance ...$5.99, then 50% off so like $3.00. The hat is from the dollar spot at Target. The shoes (you can see my sneaks in the garden), but out and about, Vuitton Lilly Mules....which were one of my gifts for my fortieth from a lovely group tPFers (7 years ago), Chanel sunnies and Love bracelets (I always forget jewelery, even my wedding ring/band, so I am glad these stay one  ).




You look adorable and so much younger than you say.


----------



## V0N1B2

Fifitrix said:


> I vote you should keep this thread to celebrate the beauty of getting older...not picking up on their faults. There's enough trashy sites out there 'shaming' these women.


I agree. I think part of being a WOACA is knowing that it's all fake anyway, you know? By the time you reach your mid-forties you know that skincare companies are using 18 year old girls to sell you anti-aging cream. You know that these "celebs" aren't really freaks of nature, that they've had a bit of tweaking here and there. You know what happens to women's bodies after having a few children. You know the effects of too much sun on your face. You understand what Photoshop is and how it's used to sell us a dream. You know that their bodies have gone through the same changes that yours has. 
What does 53 look like? Hell, who knows. Does anyone even know what a healthy, normal 53 year old woman is supposed to look like? We're bombarded with all these images of celebs and models and actresses. It's unrealistic to compare ourselves to Sharon Stone or Beverly Johnston or Jane Fonda. Take away their hair and makeup crew, and they look just like that woman in front of you buying laundry detergent at Costco.
That's what this thread is about, to me. A bunch of women keepin it real. Women from all walks of life owning it. Everyday. Thumbing your nose at conventional rules about what you can and cannot wear at 40, 50, 60. I always get a bang out of those ridiculous headlines in some trash rag proclaiming: so-and-so, still sexy at 40! Really? No, like, really people? I mean 40! Heck, even 50! As if it's some horrible dark depressing age where we have to shun away the wimmin, lest they still have some glimmer of life left in them.

Keep on keepin on with the supportive atmosphere around here, and let's see some fashun!!


----------



## jello_1955

divnanata said:


> Would you guys think I was a big jerk for posting cellulite on celebs the way the Enquirer does? This exposure is what terrifies FEMALE celebrities young and OACA since it can wreck your career and cost you big money.  Think Mischa Barton and her disappearing from the scene. The public has been brainwashed to think that the main reason the stars are superior is because they are physically perfect. Rosanna Arquette did a documentary in 2003 "Searching for Debra Winger" where she learned when she found the reclusive former Academy Award nominated actress that the criticism of her looks and body is what halted her career at age 39. Winger was born in 1955 and Arquette in 1959.
> 
> 
> 
> Rosanna explained, "Movie executives treat aging like cancer, like a disease. It's so painful." So I imagine that for those stars celebrated for their beauty or even for non-star beautiful gals it can be devastating psychologically to be ridiculed and gawked at as the public compares the havoc aging has wreaked to their youthful perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Still I think there has to be a reworking of our thinking. I know it is going to be impossible to see cellulite as a good thing but if we stop focusing on perfection and start glorifying the beauty that we have maybe we can change things. Plus if we know that the stars really are like you and me then maybe we won't waste any more time and money on anti-cellulite creams and buy more purses instead! That said I am sneaking in a pic of Cindy Crawford (born 1966). I had a worse one also attached but I chickened out. Stomach muscles just get stretched out as do the fibers that hold your gut in...




Ok, I'm a jerk because I like seeing how these "perfect" celebs actually look like me!  There's so much photoshopping out there I feel like I must be doing something wrong no matter how much I exercise and try to eat healthy. It's nice to know that even with all their means, time and child bearing takes their toll and doesn't discriminate.  Not being a hater.


----------



## HauteMama

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree. I think part of being a WOACA is knowing that it's all fake anyway, you know? By the time you reach your mid-forties you know that skincare companies are using 18 year old girls to sell you anti-aging cream. You know that these "celebs" aren't really freaks of nature, that they've had a bit of tweaking here and there. You know what happens to women's bodies after having a few children. You know the effects of too much sun on your face. You understand what Photoshop is and how it's used to sell us a dream. You know that their bodies have gone through the same changes that yours has.
> What does 53 look like? Hell, who knows. Does anyone even know what a healthy, normal 53 year old woman is supposed to look like? We're bombarded with all these images of celebs and models and actresses. It's unrealistic to compare ourselves to Sharon Stone or Beverly Johnston or Jane Fonda. Take away their hair and makeup crew, and they look just like that woman in front of you buying laundry detergent at Costco.
> That's what this thread is about, to me. A bunch of women keepin it real. Women from all walks of life owning it. Everyday. Thumbing your nose at conventional rules about what you can and cannot wear at 40, 50, 60. I always get a bang out of those ridiculous headlines in some trash rag proclaiming: so-and-so, still sexy at 40! Really? No, like, really people? I mean 40! Heck, even 50! As if it's some horrible dark depressing age where we have to shun away the wimmin, lest they still have some glimmer of life left in them.
> 
> Keep on keepin on with the supportive atmosphere around here, and let's see some fashun!!



 This is absolutely true. There is so much tweaking (surgical and otherwise), airbrushing, photoshopping, makeup tricks, etc. going on for famous women. That doesn't mean that many of them don't look legitimately fabulous, but it is unlikely that many of them look significantly MORE fabulous than many of the women here without their armies of helpers. Many of them in "candid" shots wouldn't even be identifiable unless they were published with their names on them, because like you said, they look just like the woman in front of you at Costco. 

Part of aging, hopefully, is that we realize more of what is real and what is an illusion, and what we can do for ourselves and what we want to do for ourselves. Many of us actually don't want to go much deeper into anti-aging techniques than we already are or have (ala surgical "fixes").


----------



## susieserb

jello_1955 said:


> Ok, I'm a jerk because I like seeing how these "perfect" celebs actually look like me!  There's so much photoshopping out there I feel like I must be doing something wrong no matter how much I exercise and try to eat healthy. It's nice to know that even with all their means, time and child bearing takes their toll and doesn't discriminate.  Not being a hater.


Gulp ME TOO


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree. I think part of being a WOACA is knowing that it's all fake anyway, you know? By the time you reach your mid-forties you know that skincare companies are using 18 year old girls to sell you anti-aging cream. You know that these "celebs" aren't really freaks of nature, that they've had a bit of tweaking here and there. You know what happens to women's bodies after having a few children. You know the effects of too much sun on your face. You understand what Photoshop is and how it's used to sell us a dream. You know that their bodies have gone through the same changes that yours has.
> What does 53 look like? Hell, who knows. Does anyone even know what a healthy, normal 53 year old woman is supposed to look like? We're bombarded with all these images of celebs and models and actresses. It's unrealistic to compare ourselves to Sharon Stone or Beverly Johnston or Jane Fonda. Take away their hair and makeup crew, and they look just like that woman in front of you buying laundry detergent at Costco.
> That's what this thread is about, to me. A bunch of women keepin it real. Women from all walks of life owning it. Everyday. Thumbing your nose at conventional rules about what you can and cannot wear at 40, 50, 60. I always get a bang out of those ridiculous headlines in some trash rag proclaiming: so-and-so, still sexy at 40! Really? No, like, really people? I mean 40! Heck, even 50! As if it's some horrible dark depressing age where we have to shun away the wimmin, lest they still have some glimmer of life left in them.
> 
> Keep on keepin on with the supportive atmosphere around here, and let's see some fashun!!


Fabulous post.  AND BTW what's "sexy".  The word is obviously derived from SEX? What's SEX? Baseline it means procreating (yes as human recreating).  

So a women who can't have babies anymore because of age, should they be sexy, I say NO.  Can they be sexy (i.e. for recreation and attraction) YES.  Clear as mud?

IOW our allure shouldn't be to broadcast boobs and legs for mating but for class and attractiveness. JMHO.


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> Holy crud, this thread is moving fast. I have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the swimsuit snaps and suggestions, I am going to look through them tonight when I catch up.
> 
> Throwing these to see what you guys think  Boderline mutton as lamb...but I think I can just barely pull it off...hopefully/
> 
> Just kicking around Sunday outfit; alone time, shopping, lunch with hubby and DD and now hubby and I are headed off alone to play at the garden center.
> 
> My really inexpensive dress, Derek Lam for Kohls...clearance ...$5.99, then 50% off so like $3.00. The hat is from the dollar spot at Target. The shoes (you can see my sneaks in the garden), but out and about, Vuitton Lilly Mules....which were one of my gifts for my fortieth from a lovely group tPFers (7 years ago), Chanel sunnies and Love bracelets (I always forget jewelery, even my wedding ring/band, so I am glad these stay one  ).


No mutton looking like lamb! But relaxed and youthful in a very, very good way.


----------



## divnanata

Fifitrix said:


> I vote you should keep this thread to celebrate the beauty of getting older...not picking up on their faults. There's enough trashy sites out there 'shaming' these women.



I know and that is what keeps the devil in me at bay. I don't want to resort to shaming anybody. I want us to all feel good and happy and proud of our fabulousness. I don't want to be young anymore. When I was in LA I spotted this sign for a clinic that read " Institute for Anti Aging and Youth" and I was just appalled. Let's stop youth as a goal right here right now!!! Youths are not better than we are. This is not a diatribe against plastic work. Enhancing fabulousness is great but trying to stay young should not be the goal.

But for arguments sake if seeing cellulite on "The Body" Elle McPherson would help some poor WOACA realize that Elle is STILL beautiful and that WE are still beautiful despite the cottage cheese then wouldn't it maybe be okay?  I can't make up my mind. But I appreciate your thoughts big time.


----------



## divnanata

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree. I think part of being a WOACA is knowing that it's all fake anyway, you know? By the time you reach your mid-forties you know that skincare companies are using 18 year old girls to sell you anti-aging cream. You know that these "celebs" aren't really freaks of nature, that they've had a bit of tweaking here and there. You know what happens to women's bodies after having a few children. You know the effects of too much sun on your face. You understand what Photoshop is and how it's used to sell us a dream. You know that their bodies have gone through the same changes that yours has.
> What does 53 look like? Hell, who knows. Does anyone even know what a healthy, normal 53 year old woman is supposed to look like? We're bombarded with all these images of celebs and models and actresses. It's unrealistic to compare ourselves to Sharon Stone or Beverly Johnston or Jane Fonda. Take away their hair and makeup crew, and they look just like that woman in front of you buying laundry detergent at Costco.
> That's what this thread is about, to me. A bunch of women keepin it real. Women from all walks of life owning it. Everyday. Thumbing your nose at conventional rules about what you can and cannot wear at 40, 50, 60. I always get a bang out of those ridiculous headlines in some trash rag proclaiming: so-and-so, still sexy at 40! Really? No, like, really people? I mean 40! Heck, even 50! As if it's some horrible dark depressing age where we have to shun away the wimmin, lest they still have some glimmer of life left in them.
> 
> Keep on keepin on with the supportive atmosphere around here, and let's see some fashun!!


You said this so wonderfully and it really does resonate with all of us here. But I do fear for the many brainwashed men and women out there who cannot recognize their positives. Anyway I'll hold myself at bay and not post too many slams. Obviously there is a vast range of dressing and plasticizing with Christy B. being one
 extreme and Ivana the other. Questions arise in the middle and I'll need some of your wisdom for that!


----------



## divnanata

jello_1955 said:


> Ok, I'm a jerk because I like seeing how these "perfect" celebs actually look like me!  There's so much photoshopping out there I feel like I must be doing something wrong no matter how much I exercise and try to eat healthy. It's nice to know that even with all their means, time and child bearing takes their toll and doesn't discriminate.  Not being a hater.



Of course you are not! We do need to be shown the truth and knock the stuffing out of TPTB marketing myths and pushing photoshopped perfection on us. You know what would be cool? - if Christy and Naomi and Elle and Sharon Stone and all of them showed the world their "flaws" and said "So what?" When paparazzi's expose their victims to ridicule for cash it is tawdry and dehumanizing.


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> Holy crud, this thread is moving fast. I have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the swimsuit snaps and suggestions, I am going to look through them tonight when I catch up.
> 
> Throwing these to see what you guys think  Boderline mutton as lamb...but I think I can just barely pull it off...hopefully/
> 
> Just kicking around Sunday outfit; alone time, shopping, lunch with hubby and DD and now hubby and I are headed off alone to play at the garden center.
> 
> My really inexpensive dress, Derek Lam for Kohls...clearance ...$5.99, then 50% off so like $3.00. The hat is from the dollar spot at Target. The shoes (you can see my sneaks in the garden), but out and about, Vuitton Lilly Mules....which were one of my gifts for my fortieth from a lovely group tPFers (7 years ago), Chanel sunnies and Love bracelets (I always forget jewelery, even my wedding ring/band, so I am glad these stay one  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l288/twinkle_tink_2006/a62c2138-85b4-4feb-a626-c0b2ac15c343.jpg[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l288/twinkle_tink_2006/2631fc41-ef77-4ef4-81e4-943b9c342394.jpg



Oh my my! You look so charmingly feminine and pretty with no masquerading mutton in sight! I love your look and keep the inspiration coming!


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I LOVE IT! This looks great on you and I also admire your Native American jewelry. The blues are so cool and soothing to the eye. One of these days I'm going to start a collection myself. They make special statement pieces.
> 
> PS- Long live the Genie bra here too!
> 
> I think aging absolutely is harded on celebrities. Youth is skinny's BFF. And that is their worth in the marketplace. Shameful, and we have been sucked right into it with them.
> 
> I'm so glad the lady you met yesterday posed for you Div. And like you and Susie I have been on the lookout for other WOACAs in real life. I find myself searching them out more now than the young ones. I think that shift in mindfulness, in me anyway, is refreshing.
> 
> I don't think I could do the Miraclesuit. I have issues with being bond up tight in any clothes.
> 
> I promised a reveal this week, and it is coming...but I have a little one of something else my husband bought me last week...and it's NOT what you think.


These shoes are TDF cool and it is extra special that your husband bought them for you! Can't wait to see what's up next...


----------



## V0N1B2

That's the fine line, right? The balance between Christie and Ivana. It gets so blurred because we all want to appear youthful and good looking and all of those things. Sure I can sit here and say that I keep fit for myself and it's my health that's important - and it is! - but truthfully? I really like to look good in my clothes and a size 8 V0N is much happier than a size 14 V0N. I'd be lying to myself and you all if I said any different. I'm not above Botox, I'm a big fan. I'm also not above a little filler, but I will readily admit it. I want to appear more youthful. Not like 20, just more rejuvenated looking, you know? 
You get to a certain age where you admire fashions on other, younger people and know that it's not quite appropriate for you, regardless of how *****in' your body is or how firm your legs are. I don't think that women should be hidden away post child bearing years or made to feel like they can't be sexy or sultry or any of those other terms reserved for the so called younger set. I don't want to see your boobage flopping all over the place regardless of your age. I don't really think sexy has an age. It's more of an attitude or the way you carry yourself. It has nothing to do with age, looks, dress size, none of it.
Idk, I just look back at that picture posted of Dayle Haddon a few pages back. She's a beautiful woman but looks completely different in that magazine ad than she does in the shot that hasn't been retouched (or has had very minimal retouching). Why is it so wrong to see a woman look natural? It's the old thing of grey hair on a man is so distinguished, yet women are labeled as matronly, spinsters, hags when they have grey hair. All these old guys in Hollywood movies in their late 50s and 60s matched up with actresses in their early 30s. SMDH. Hey, I love Al Pacino but honey, I wouldn't do him. Give me some hot young piece of sass anyday.
Anyway.... I'm totally rambling and I apologise. I must find food.


----------



## divnanata

It is my 34th anniversary today and for the usual dinner out to mark the occasion I took my inspiration from Susie and wore some turquoise! Susie gave me the big ring for my birthday in April. The dress is a high end Michael Kors I bought from "Linda's Stuff" on eBay for under a hundred dollars. I probably could have used some Spanx but it was just too darn hot for that.


----------



## V0N1B2

divnanata said:


> Of course you are not! We do need to be shown the truth and knock the stuffing out of TPTB marketing myths and pushing photoshopped perfection on us. You know what would be cool? - if Christy and Naomi and Elle and Sharon Stone and all of them showed the world their "flaws" and said "So what?" When paparazzi's expose their victims to ridicule for cash it is tawdry and dehumanizing.



Jamie Lee Curtis did this, remember? 
Hey speaking of.... She's a fabulous WOACA!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Anniversary diva! 
Between you and Susie, you both have an enviable jewellery collection. I need to find more cool accessories. You two will be my inspiration from here on.
You don't need spanx in that dress, girl. It looks fab. It's a great colour for you.
You are a very youthful and vibrant woman. Your pictures and posts really reflect that.


----------



## divnanata

V0N1B2 said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis did this, remember?
> Hey speaking of.... She's a fabulous WOACA!!!!



That's right!! I forgot as I usually do with my fuzzy brain. And it rejuvenated her career. She can sell yogurt to us now because we trust her the way we trust Oprah to be real with us. She bucked the system and won. Remember when she used to be known for her body alone? - that movie with Eddie Murphy and Dan Aykroyd?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> That's right!! I forgot as I usually do with my fuzzy brain. And it rejuvenated her career. She can sell yogurt to us now because we trust her the way we trust Oprah to be real with us. She bucked the system and won. Remember when she used to be known for her body alone? - that movie with Eddie Murphy and Dan Aykroyd?


Yea and DH's wanted to go because they loved the crew from SNL in a funny movie but REALLY it was to stare at JLC's bullet breasts.  Then JLC starred with Lindsey Lohan as a mother of a teenager and she somehow became this "real" WOACA that made you really, really, like her.

I think this is why I enjoy watching the New Dallas.  Linday Grey and Bobby's New Wife, (who was the dead neighbor's voice on Desperate Housewives) dress so well.  Bobby's wife wore tons of NA jewelry and I loved it on her!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> It is my 34th anniversary today and for the usual dinner out to mark the occasion I took my inspiration from Susie and wore some turquoise! Susie gave me the big ring for my birthday in April. The dress is a high end Michael Kors I bought from "Linda's Stuff" on eBay for under a hundred dollars. I probably could have used some Spanx but it was just too darn hot for that.


Hey where did you go?


----------



## divnanata

V0N1B2 said:


> Happy Anniversary diva!
> Between you and Susie, you both have an enviable jewellery collection. I need to find more cool accessories. You two will be my inspiration from here on.
> You don't need spanx in that dress, girl. It looks fab. It's a great colour for you.
> You are a very youthful and vibrant woman. Your pictures and posts really reflect that.



Thank you sweetie! And I found a pic of Jamie Lee I had stashed away plus I want to show you a pin Susie traded to me for two Safia necklaces and another of my pair of ginormous earrings I love to wear. Susie and I have a bad collectors habit - she does worse than I do but we are both bad and cannot stop. Ask me how many ceramic dogs I have.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Hey where did you go?



To a new place called "Bishop's Post" where the old "Oceana" used to be. Great meal! Luckily only had one dirty martini.


----------



## susieserb

HEHE GIVE IT BACK ullhair:


----------



## twinkle.tink

Dang multi quote! It never seems to work when I am far behind!

First, thanks so much the nice comments! 

Thanks for all suit suggestions. I love that mint one Div posted, the red one is similar to the badgley mischka I got last year (in blue). I have a Vuittion Pampelonne that it my beach/pool bag, so I am going to try and match that, the badgley mischka did...I am bummed it didn't last...and is too big now.





V0N1B2 said:


> I agree. *I think part of being a WOACA is knowing that it's all fake anyway, you know?* By the time you reach your mid-forties you know that skincare companies are using 18 year old girls to sell you anti-aging cream. You know that these "celebs" aren't really freaks of nature, that they've had a bit of tweaking here and there. You know what happens to women's bodies after having a few children. You know the effects of too much sun on your face. You understand what Photoshop is and how it's used to sell us a dream. You know that their bodies have gone through the same changes that yours has.
> What does 53 look like? Hell, who knows. *Does anyone even know what a healthy, normal 53 year old woman is supposed to look like?* We're bombarded with all these images of celebs and models and actresses. It's unrealistic to compare ourselves to Sharon Stone or Beverly Johnston or Jane Fonda. Take away their hair and makeup crew, and they look just like that woman in front of you buying laundry detergent at Costco.
> That's what this thread is about, to me. A bunch of women keepin it real. Women from all walks of life owning it. Everyday. Thumbing your nose at conventional rules about what you can and cannot wear at 40, 50, 60. I always get a bang out of those ridiculous headlines in some trash rag proclaiming: so-and-so, still sexy at 40! Really? No, like, really people? I mean 40! Heck, even 50! As if it's some horrible dark depressing age where we have to shun away the wimmin, lest they still have some glimmer of life left in them.
> 
> Keep on keepin on with the supportive atmosphere around here, and let's see some fashun!!



Well said!

Personally, I don't know if I even believe in the word 'fake' anymore.  It's thrown around like it's a hideous sin, when 9 out 10 times the person being branded 'fake' has a million assumptions made about them, the person doing the judging is throwing their own baggage and projections on there...and in the end...it is over stuff that no body really gives a crap about. The negativity wears me down.

I am all for woman (and men for that matter) doing what ever in the heck they want to themselves. Personally, I see no shame in it and wish people would own it, but I understand the judgement and so while, I might side eye and think, 'it's your story...tell it any way you want'...over all I could really care less. I do get that sometimes those issuing the denials may feel that it is better than hearing..."You're fake!"

When is it strategic and smart and when is it fake? Where does one draw the line? And whose line is right?


----------



## twinkle.tink

susieserb said:


> Below is my ensemble that I wore to church.  Instead of paying attention to the service I was studying all the WOACA's hair and makeup.  I gotta stop doing that but you have such a pool at your disposal in one sitting (so bad)....I do try to learn from them.
> 
> *Sis121598* inspired me to hunt down some black harem pants which *Lululemon* has.  It grinded me to spend full retail, but I did.  However Shopbop has a pair on sale for 645 dollars so yea,  I don't feel too bad.
> 
> The top is from Nordstroms rack, *Gypsy* brand, native American jewelry and good ol' CL's.  Which I'm changing into Birkenstock Mayari's now for grocery shopping at Wally World...
> 
> P.S. Long live the comfort bra from Genie



Love the top!!

My husband is a lululemon addict, he loves when I wear it! I never have to buy it, I am lucky gal he surprises me fairly often 

I must admit, I do not care for Genie bra.



sis121598 said:


> I promised a reveal this week, and it is coming...but I have a little one of something else my husband bought me last week...and it's NOT what you think.



Love those shoes!



divnanata said:


> It is my 34th anniversary today and for the usual dinner out to mark the occasion I took my inspiration from Susie and wore some turquoise! Susie gave me the big ring for my birthday in April. The dress is a high end Michael Kors I bought from "Linda's Stuff" on eBay for under a hundred dollars. I probably could have used some Spanx but it was just too darn hot for that.


Happy anniversary! You look fabulous


----------



## Rumbabird

divnanata said:


> It is my 34th anniversary today and for the usual dinner out to mark the occasion I took my inspiration from Susie and wore some turquoise! Susie gave me the big ring for my birthday in April. The dress is a high end Michael Kors I bought from "Linda's Stuff" on eBay for under a hundred dollars. I probably could have used some Spanx but it was just too darn hot for that.


Spanx?  Don't think so.  You look fantastic in that dress.  Whatever you're doing, keep doing it.  And thanks for all the support, insight, and encouragement for all of us WOACAs out there who appreciate beauty and style at any age.


----------



## sis121598

twinkle.tink said:


> Throwing these to see what you guys think  Boderline mutton as lamb...but I think I can just barely pull it off...hopefully/
> 
> Just kicking around Sunday outfit; alone time, shopping, lunch with hubby and DD and now hubby and I are headed off alone to play at the garden center.
> 
> My really inexpensive dress, Derek Lam for Kohls...clearance ...$5.99, then 50% off so like $3.00. The hat is from the dollar spot at Target. The shoes (you can see my sneaks in the garden), but out and about, Vuitton Lilly Mules....which were one of my gifts for my fortieth from a lovely group tPFers (7 years ago), Chanel sunnies and Love bracelets (I always forget jewelery, even my wedding ring/band, so I am glad these stay one  ).



What a great deal you got for a cool outfit! No mutton at all. You look easy, breezy and put together. Well done!



divnanata said:


> It is my 34th anniversary today and for the usual dinner out to mark the occasion I took my inspiration from Susie and wore some turquoise! Susie gave me the big ring for my birthday in April. The dress is a high end Michael Kors I bought from "Linda's Stuff" on eBay for under a hundred dollars. I probably could have used some Spanx but it was just too darn hot for that.


Congratulations on your anniversary! And you are SMOKIN'! I have got to get me one of those MK dresses! No spanx required.



susieserb said:


> HEHE GIVE IT BACK ullhair:


What a great piece! You two are giving the rest of us too many expensive ideas...keep it up!

I read through all your comments just nodding and appreciating all of your thoughts on aging in the media.Divnanata that clinic sign " Institute for Anti Aging and Youth" speaks volumes.Basically we are being told that death is preferable to aging!?! ugh.

 I love how JLC is keepin' it real. It was a risky move that paid off. Knowing something is one thing- these celebs are aging and we know first hand what that looks like- actually seeing it is another. If Cindy had covered her midriff, we would have thought she was age defying with a rockin' bod. She's keeping it real. She knows there are paparazzi lurking everywhere and she chose to wear what she wanted, and she looks pretty happy doing it. 

Over the weekend my youngest had a friend sleepover. She got to see my new shoes and a peek at the luxe item I purchased. She said her mom needed to get style advice from me, which gave me a chuckle. I've met her mom, she's younger and more attractive than me. She said her mom doesn't know how to style herself. I guess I'm just owning it, or maybe because I'm older I have that devil may care attitude... 

So, back to my shoes...they are not Valentino Rock Studs, but Sam Edelman dopplegangers. I  noticed the resemblance a few months ago and started eyeing them up.They are sold out everywhere now, I think Valentino's lawyers had something to do with that. 

I was in a cute boutique that mostly sells shoes and low and behold they had the SE version, in my size. The angels were singing! I didn't do a full on styled shot with the shoes because I haven't worn them yet. The heel is my required height too. They are so badasss!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Shame on Debra Winger for bowing out for age reasons.  She was a great actress.  Again I learned something new?


 
That's so sad! Look at the careers of Diana Keaton, Meryl Streep, and many other ladies. Age has not diminished their careers one bit.



twinkle.tink said:


> Throwing these to see what you guys think  Boderline mutton as lamb...but I think I can just barely pull it off...hopefully/
> 
> Just kicking around Sunday outfit; alone time, shopping, lunch with hubby and DD and now hubby and I are headed off alone to play at the garden center.
> 
> My really inexpensive dress, Derek Lam for Kohls...clearance ...$5.99, then 50% off so like $3.00. The hat is from the dollar spot at Target. The shoes (you can see my sneaks in the garden), but out and about, Vuitton Lilly Mules....which were one of my gifts for my fortieth from a lovely group tPFers (7 years ago), Chanel sunnies and Love bracelets (I always forget jewelery, even my wedding ring/band, so I am glad these stay one  ).


 
You look fab!! I love Kohl's, especially their Vera Wang line. I like how you mix high-end accessories with more affordable pieces. 



jello_1955 said:


> Ok, I'm a jerk because I like seeing how these "perfect" celebs actually look like me!  There's so much photoshopping out there I feel like I must be doing something wrong no matter how much I exercise and try to eat healthy. It's nice to know that even with all their means, time and child bearing takes their toll and doesn't discriminate.  Not being a hater.


 


susieserb said:


> Gulp ME TOO


 
Count me in too, ladies. It is a good reminder seeing that they are not perfect. I remember being in total shock when I saw that the stunningly gorgeous Giselle Bundchen had a nose job before her career took off.



divnanata said:


> It is my 34th anniversary today and for the usual dinner out to mark the occasion I took my inspiration from Susie and wore some turquoise! Susie gave me the big ring for my birthday in April. The dress is a high end Michael Kors I bought from "Linda's Stuff" on eBay for under a hundred dollars. I probably could have used some Spanx but it was just too darn hot for that.


 
Happy anniversary! You and your husband are beyond cute! Spanx?? You definitely do NOT need Spanx!



divnanata said:


> Thank you sweetie! And I found a pic of Jamie Lee I had stashed away plus I want to show you a pin Susie traded to me for two Safia necklaces and another of my pair of ginormous earrings I love to wear. Susie and I have a bad collectors habit - she does worse than I do but we are both bad and cannot stop. Ask me how many ceramic dogs I have.


 
I love, love, love JLC!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sis121598 said:


> Over the weekend my youngest had a friend sleepover. She got to see my new shoes and a peek at the luxe item I purchased. She said her mom needed to get style advice from me, which gave me a chuckle. I've met her mom, she's younger and more attractive than me. She said her mom doesn't know how to style herself. I guess I'm just owning it, or maybe because I'm older I have that devil may care attitude...
> 
> So, back to my shoes...they are not Valentino Rock Studs, but Sam Edelman dopplegangers. I  noticed the resemblance a few months ago and started eyeing them up.They are sold out everywhere now, I think Valentino's lawyers had something to do with that.
> 
> I was in a cute boutique that mostly sells shoes and low and behold they had the SE version, in my size. The angels were singing! I didn't do a full on styled shot with the shoes because I haven't worn them yet. The heel is my required height too. They are so badasss!


 
What a wonderful compliment!!

I love those shoes! I've seen many Rockstud look-alikes but these are the best!


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> Love the top!!
> 
> My husband is a lululemon addict, he loves when I wear it! I never have to buy it, I am lucky gal he surprises me fairly often
> 
> I must admit, I do not care for Genie bra.
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary! You look fabulous



You are a lucky gal to have a husband that buys you clothes you want to wear! Genie bras don't work too well for me unless I wear them as an undershirt over a regular bra.

And thank you sweetie!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> I love those shoe's! What the heck are they? Nike Frees?


 
I'm so sorry, I missed this post! For some reason I miss posts when I'm browsing on my phone. I wish they were Nike... they are some off-brand name my husband found at Big Lots for $5.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> I AM!!  My motto is no more 3+inch heels.  I'll wear what I have but I'll buy no more.  Plus CL's are timeless right?


 
Yes, they are absolutely timeless! I several pairs of 3+ inch shoes by CL, Brian Atwood, and Jimmy Choo. I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to wear them again.


----------



## divnanata

Rumbabird said:


> Spanx?  Don't think so.  You look fantastic in that dress.  Whatever you're doing, keep doing it.  And thanks for all the support, insight, and encouragement for all of us WOACAs out there who appreciate beauty and style at any age.



Thank you! Of course I exercise my gut by sucking it in for selfies but control top pantyhose would make life easier. Why have pantyhose become obsolete?

And we are gonna keep fighting the good fight! Next up: Kristen McMenamy. This legendary model is still working non stop probably because of her unique long grey hair. In fact she started a grey tresses trend back in 2009 that some youngsters like Pink and Kelly Osbourne picked up on.

Kristen has fallen prey to some of the same insecurities we all have and finds fault with her body. She says, *"I have to say, though , I like my body more than my face. I never liked my face, it was always not right. And I look at people who are curvy and I am crazy with jealousy over them.. The truth is that even I am fooled by magazines.

I look at 'Heat' or something like that and I think 'they're all so gorgeous, they all have perfect wardrobes and perfect bodies and blah blah blah and here i am a model. So if I can be fooled everyone can be fooled."*

This is really disturbing. She is being paid tons of money for her looks yet even she feels substandard.


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Yes, they are absolutely timeless! I several pairs of 3+ inch shoes by CL, Brian Atwood, and Jimmy Choo. I'm not sure if I'll ever be able to wear them again.


Don't forget Zano's YIKES; I did score a pair from him recently off of Outnet and they were under 3 inches.  I adore his shoes but not his heel.  I do have a pair of Brian Atwood but again their heel height is on the small side.

My absolute favorite high heel shoe of ALL TIME is the Trib Too 3 inch with the one inch platform.  I can literally clomp all day in those puppies.


----------



## susieserb

There are those rare pictures that make me weak in the knees and can inspire me to the point of poverty...this is one of them


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary! And you are SMOKIN'! I have got to get me one of those MK dresses! No spanx required.
> 
> I read through all your comments just nodding and appreciating all of your thoughts on aging in the media.Divnanata that clinic sign " Institute for Anti Aging and Youth" speaks volumes.Basically we are being told that death is preferable to aging!?! ugh.
> 
> I love how JLC is keepin' it real. It was a risky move that paid off. Knowing something is one thing- these celebs are aging and we know first hand what that looks like- actually seeing it is another. If Cindy had covered her midriff, we would have thought she was age defying with a rockin' bod. She's keeping it real. She knows there are paparazzi lurking everywhere and she chose to wear what she wanted, and she looks pretty happy doing it.
> 
> Over the weekend my youngest had a friend sleepover. She got to see my new shoes and a peek at the luxe item I purchased. She said her mom needed to get style advice from me, which gave me a chuckle. I've met her mom, she's younger and more attractive than me. She said her mom doesn't know how to style herself. I guess I'm just owning it, or maybe because I'm older I have that devil may care attitude...
> 
> So, back to my shoes...they are not Valentino Rock Studs, but Sam Edelman dopplegangers. I  noticed the resemblance a few months ago and started eyeing them up.They are sold out everywhere now, I think Valentino's lawyers had something to do with that.
> 
> I was in a cute boutique that mostly sells shoes and low and behold they had the SE version, in my size. The angels were singing! I didn't do a full on styled shot with the shoes because I haven't worn them yet. The heel is my required height too. They are so badasss!



Those shoes are so fabulous that the first thing I did upon seeing 'Sam E.' was check the web to find them in my size 12 which he sometimes makes. I loooooove them. No wonder your daughter's friend is impressed! I already was! You must post a modeling shot when ready to launch!


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> That's the fine line, right? The balance between Christie and Ivana. It gets so blurred because we all want to appear youthful and good looking and all of those things. Sure I can sit here and say that I keep fit for myself and it's my health that's important - and it is! - but truthfully? I really like to look good in my clothes and a size 8 V0N is much happier than a size 14 V0N. I'd be lying to myself and you all if I said any different. I'm not above Botox, I'm a big fan. I'm also not above a little filler, but I will readily admit it. I want to appear more youthful. Not like 20, just more rejuvenated looking, you know?
> You get to a certain age where you admire fashions on other, younger people and know that it's not quite appropriate for you, regardless of how *****in' your body is or how firm your legs are. I don't think that women should be hidden away post child bearing years or made to feel like they can't be sexy or sultry or any of those other terms reserved for the so called younger set. I don't want to see your boobage flopping all over the place regardless of your age. I don't really think sexy has an age. It's more of an attitude or the way you carry yourself. It has nothing to do with age, looks, dress size, none of it.
> Idk, I just look back at that picture posted of Dayle Haddon a few pages back. She's a beautiful woman but looks completely different in that magazine ad than she does in the shot that hasn't been retouched (or has had very minimal retouching). Why is it so wrong to see a woman look natural? It's the old thing of grey hair on a man is so distinguished, yet women are labeled as matronly, spinsters, hags when they have grey hair. All these old guys in Hollywood movies in their late 50s and 60s matched up with actresses in their early 30s. SMDH. Hey, I love Al Pacino but honey, I wouldn't do him. Give me some hot young piece of sass anyday.
> Anyway.... I'm totally rambling and I apologise. *I must find food.*




I'm so digging this, go fill your belly and come back!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> What a great deal you got for a cool outfit! No mutton at all. You look easy, breezy and put together. Well done!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your anniversary! And you are SMOKIN'! I have got to get me one of those MK dresses! No spanx required.
> 
> 
> What a great piece! You two are giving the rest of us too many expensive ideas...keep it up!
> 
> I read through all your comments just nodding and appreciating all of your thoughts on aging in the media.Divnanata that clinic sign " Institute for Anti Aging and Youth" speaks volumes.Basically we are being told that death is preferable to aging!?! ugh.
> 
> I love how JLC is keepin' it real. It was a risky move that paid off. Knowing something is one thing- these celebs are aging and we know first hand what that looks like- actually seeing it is another. If Cindy had covered her midriff, we would have thought she was age defying with a rockin' bod. She's keeping it real. She knows there are paparazzi lurking everywhere and she chose to wear what she wanted, and she looks pretty happy doing it.
> 
> Over the weekend my youngest had a friend sleepover. She got to see my new shoes and a peek at the luxe item I purchased. She said her mom needed to get style advice from me, which gave me a chuckle. I've met her mom, she's younger and more attractive than me. She said her mom doesn't know how to style herself. I guess I'm just owning it, or maybe because I'm older I have that devil may care attitude...
> 
> So, back to my shoes...they are not Valentino Rock Studs, but Sam Edelman dopplegangers. I  noticed the resemblance a few months ago and started eyeing them up.They are sold out everywhere now, I think Valentino's lawyers had something to do with that.
> 
> I was in a cute boutique that mostly sells shoes and low and behold they had the SE version, in my size. The angels were singing! I didn't do a full on styled shot with the shoes because I haven't worn them yet. The heel is my required height too. They are so badasss!


AGAIN LET ME STATE> SE is a GENIUS!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> There are those rare pictures that make me weak in the knees and can inspire me to the point of poverty...this is one of them



I knew you would like this one even with the cigarette. Those necklaces....


----------



## susieserb

housewivesfan said:


> I remember reading something about Christie back when she was going through her last divorce where they mentioned that even though she claims to be "all natural", she actually had a full face lift around the time she turned 50.  If that is true,  who ever did her work is amazing.  I do think the great beauties have a harder time getting old.  Look at Nicole Kidman.  She used to be so gorgeous but now she is kind of scary. She needs to lay off the botox or her eyebrow are going to end up in the middle of her forehead.


But then in the last issue of INTOUCH (which I shamelessly bought) i.e. Kim Humiliated at her Wedding :roll eyes:  There was a picture of Nicole looking really, really normal.  I was confused because the last time I saw her she totally had that taser thing going on?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I knew you would like this one even with the cigarette. Those necklaces....


I die


----------



## susieserb

Over the weekend my youngest had a friend sleepover. She got to see my new shoes and a peek at the luxe item I purchased. She said her mom needed to get style advice from me, which gave me a chuckle. I've met her mom, she's younger and more attractive than me. She said her mom doesn't know how to style herself.* I guess I'm just owning it*, or maybe because I'm older I have that devil may care attitude... 

So, back to my shoes...they are not Valentino Rock Studs, but Sam Edelman dopplegangers. I  noticed the resemblance a few months ago and started eyeing them up.They are sold out everywhere now, I think *Valentino's lawyers had something to do with that. *

I was in a cute boutique that mostly sells shoes and low and behold they had the SE version, in my size.* The angels were singing! *I didn't do a full on styled shot with the shoes because I haven't worn them yet. The heel is my *required height* too. They are so badasss!






[/QUOTE]
So many fabulous pearls here.


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> I'm so sorry, I missed this post! For some reason I miss posts when I'm browsing on my phone. I wish they were Nike... they are some off-brand name my husband found at Big Lots for $5.



LOL! I wonder if any of my old shoe companies made them. That was actually my specialty - a knock off designer. Work with legal to keep the design as close as possible without your getting sued.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> There are those rare pictures that make me weak in the knees and can inspire me to the point of poverty...this is one of them


 
Beautiful! In this photo she reminds me of Carolyn Bissett Kennedy. I bet should would have been a stunning WOACA had she lived that long.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> LOL! I wonder if any of my old shoe companies made them. That was actually my specialty - a knock off designer. Work with legal to keep the design as close as possible without your getting sued.


 
Very interesting!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> Thank you! Of course I exercise my gut by sucking it in for selfies but control top pantyhose would make life easier. Why have pantyhose become obsolete?
> 
> And we are gonna keep fighting the good fight! Next up: Kristen McMenamy. This legendary model is still working non stop probably because of her unique long grey hair. In fact she started a grey tresses trend back in 2009 that some youngsters like Pink and Kelly Osbourne picked up on.
> 
> Kristen has fallen prey to some of the same insecurities we all have and finds fault with her body. She says, *"I have to say, though , I like my body more than my face. I never liked my face, it was always not right. And I look at people who are curvy and I am crazy with jealousy over them.. The truth is that even I am fooled by magazines.*
> 
> *I look at 'Heat' or something like that and I think 'they're all so gorgeous, they all have perfect wardrobes and perfect bodies and blah blah blah and here i am a model. So if I can be fooled everyone can be fooled."*
> 
> This is really disturbing. She is being paid tons of money for her looks yet even she feels substandard.


 
Courtney Love....  She has so much potential to be a stunning WOACA....


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Damn, you ladies were busy over the weekend! SO MUCH good stuff to catch up on here. A few to start with. (Testing out the multi-quote thingy. Please bear with my learning curve.  )



divnanata said:


> Gulp - this...I haven't bought it and I guess I shouldn't be showing it here in case somebody calls in to the store but maybe that's better.
> 
> It's the Kalahari LV that Madonna wore in the ad back then.  I am craving it.



OMG LOVE that bag! I hope you bought it!



divnanata said:


> I am trying to get my friend Deb to be a TPF'er and who knows? Maybe. Anyway today she looked very cute as usual and lots of people were paying her compliments on her dress. (I didn't get any on MY outfit...) Do you know where she bought this cute dress? At the Scholar Shop. Cheap. She looks like a million bucks. At this rate I'll never get her to buy a Chanel jacket or bag. She doesn't need to.



She looks gorgeous!  Such a classy outfit! Love the big pearls.



sis121598 said:


>



Yowza those are hot! 



susieserb said:


> There are those rare pictures that make me weak in the knees and can inspire me to the point of poverty...this is one of them



Those Chanel necklaces!  OMG I want them so bad!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Susieserb, I've been racking my brain for days trying to figure out who you remind me of and it finally hit me! One of my all-time favorite actresses, the lovely Edie Falco:

ETA: I think it's her eyes and short hair that remind me of you.


----------



## susieserb

ONTFLOL OVER and OVER and OVER again.  People say this to my middle sister like all the time. When Eddie was on that Nurse's show, her picture was on billboards everywhere (she was sporting short grey hair).

Middle sister also had short grey hair and she was IMHO a dead ringer.  Middle sister hated the comparison.  Now I'm getting it except I don't mind; I'm actually flattered TY!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> ONTFLOL OVER and OVER and OVER again.  People say this to my middle sister like all the time. When Eddie was on that Nurse's show, her picture was on billboards everywhere (she was sporting short grey hair).
> 
> Middle sister also had short grey hair and she was IMHO a dead ringer.  Middle sister hated the comparison.  Now I'm getting it except I don't mind; I'm actually flattered TY!!!


 
Awww... she shouldn't hate the comparison - Edie is beautiful! She has a lovely smile, great skin, and gorgeous eyes. Plus, she really rocks her short hair style.


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Awww... she shouldn't hate the comparison - Edie is beautiful! She has a lovely smile, great skin, and gorgeous eyes. Plus, she really rocks her short hair style.


I KNOW IT right!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

sis121598 said:


> So, back to my shoes...they are not Valentino Rock Studs, but Sam Edelman dopplegangers. I  noticed the resemblance a few months ago and started eyeing them up.They are sold out everywhere now, I think Valentino's lawyers had something to do with that.
> 
> I was in a cute boutique that mostly sells shoes and low and behold they had the SE version, in my size. *The angels were singing!* I didn't do a full on styled shot with the shoes because I haven't worn them yet. The heel is my required height too. They are so badasss!



OMG! Those shoes are to die for. I am envious 
I am on the hunt for a kitten heel nude that I love.



HermesNewbie said:


> You look fab!! I love Kohl's, especially their Vera Wang line. I like how you mix high-end accessories with more affordable pieces.



Thanks! 

I know we've been talking about in the thread, I love to see this celebrated....one of the things about being a WOACA....is I don't give a crap about labels, stores, brands...any of that anymore. I can admit I was a designer addict in the past. Don't get me wrong, I still love and will splurge if I absolutely love something...but now my motto is..."Only if you love it, it looks great AND  I will use it

Do I follow it all the time....bwahaha! I wish....but I am trying!!

I am trying to organize and clean out my wardrobe (have been for over a year...yeah, I move a bit slow...OK, I am lazy)...the bags and bags of clothes I donated with tags on has made my stomach turn. 




divnanata said:


> You are a lucky gal to have a husband that buys you clothes you want to wear! Genie bras don't work too well for me unless I wear them as an undershirt over a regular bra.
> 
> And thank you sweetie!



Super lucky and very grateful. 



susieserb said:


> There are those rare pictures that make me weak in the knees and can inspire me to the point of poverty...this is one of them



I agree. Love, love, love!



Well, it's Monday ladies! Believe it or not, my favorite day of the week! For me the best part of being a WOACA is......Freedom! I am trying to embrace it, in all aspects. I woke up to this inspiration today and I loved it, so I thought I would share.

"I say yes to all that sustains and serves to create beauty and truth in the present moment. I accept full responsibility for my shortcomings and the conscious and unconscious pain I have contributed to the existence. I have no room for comparison, competition, judgement or small mindedness."

"I know now to drop anything that doesn't serve me and I move forward with the intention to honor all that is life sustaining. Celebrating all may include loving some from a distance. So be it. I don't owe anyone anything and I don't support the model of Patriarchy or it's outdated need to objectify or marginalize the experience of women living on this Earth. I will live and die upholding the true nature of divine feminism. If I stand alone, so be it. I am here to live my truth which is a truth I have have fought long and hard to embody. I have a voice and I celebrate my freedom in using my own true voice."

My friend wrote that, isn't it amazing?

To us, WOACA! Freedom to live how we choose! 

Let's celebrate us!


----------



## housewivesfan

susieserb said:


> But then in the last issue of INTOUCH (which I shamelessly bought) i.e. Kim Humiliated at her Wedding :roll eyes:  There was a picture of Nicole looking really, really normal.  I was confused because the last time I saw her she totally had that taser thing going on?



I hope that means she cut back on the botox a bit.  She is still stunning when she doesn't go overboard.


----------



## Cilifene

twinkle.tink said:


> Holy crud, this thread is moving fast. I have so much to catch up on!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the swimsuit snaps and suggestions, I am going to look through them tonight when I catch up.
> 
> Throwing these to see what you guys think  Boderline mutton as lamb...but I think I can just barely pull it off...hopefully/
> 
> Just kicking around Sunday outfit; alone time, shopping, lunch with hubby and DD and now hubby and I are headed off alone to play at the garden center.
> 
> My really inexpensive dress, Derek Lam for Kohls...clearance ...$5.99, then 50% off so like $3.00. The hat is from the dollar spot at Target. The shoes (you can see my sneaks in the garden), but out and about, Vuitton Lilly Mules....which were one of my gifts for my fortieth from a lovely group tPFers (7 years ago), Chanel sunnies and Love bracelets (I always forget jewelery, even my wedding ring/band, so I am glad these stay one  ).



You look fantastic


----------



## susieserb

Wow we jumped from a very long winter to a muggy warm, all be it late spring.  So I just acquired this uber cheap skirt (how cheap did you say) from Haute Look (24 dol-la) and paired it with a highend MK's shirt.  The skirt is really cool, it has these long linear slits all around the base, when the wind blows the slits separate giving the appearance of a flowy scarf.  Lots of compliments in the parking lots?

In the mean time I'm trying to prevent a Marilyn Monroe moment?

BTW I can see my mother wearing this outfit, and that's NOT a bad thing.  Gosh I miss her


----------



## susieserb

Well, it's Monday ladies! Believe it or not, my favorite day of the week! For me the best part of being a WOACA is......Freedom! I am trying to embrace it, in all aspects. I woke up to this inspiration today and I loved it, so I thought I would share.

"I say yes to all that sustains and serves to create beauty and truth in the present moment. I accept full responsibility for my shortcomings and the conscious and unconscious pain I have contributed to the existence. I have no room for comparison, competition, judgement or small mindedness."

"I know now to drop anything that doesn't serve me and I move forward with the intention to honor all that is life sustaining. Celebrating all may include loving some from a distance. So be it. I don't owe anyone anything and I don't support the model of Patriarchy or it's outdated need to objectify or marginalize the experience of women living on this Earth. I will live and die *upholding the true nature of divine feminism*. If I stand alone, so be it. I am here to live my truth which is a truth I have have fought long and hard to embody. I have a voice and I celebrate my freedom in using my own true voice."

My friend wrote that, isn't it amazing?

To us, WOACA! Freedom to live how we choose! 

Let's celebrate us![/QUOTE]

It is pretty fab.  I adore being a divine female~


----------



## sis121598

twinkle.tink said:


> OMG! Those shoes are to die for. I am envious
> I am on the hunt for a kitten heel nude that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I know we've been talking about in the thread, I love to see this celebrated....one of the things about being a WOACA....is I don't give a crap about labels, stores, brands...any of that anymore. I can admit I was a designer addict in the past. Don't get me wrong, I still love and will splurge if I absolutely love something...but now my motto is..."Only if you love it, it looks great AND  I will use it
> 
> Do I follow it all the time....bwahaha! I wish....but I am trying!!
> 
> I am trying to organize and clean out my wardrobe (have been for over a year...yeah, I move a bit slow...OK, I am lazy)...the bags and bags of clothes I donated with tags on has made my stomach turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super lucky and very grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Love, love, love!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's Monday ladies! Believe it or not, my favorite day of the week! For me the best part of being a WOACA is......Freedom! I am trying to embrace it, in all aspects. I woke up to this inspiration today and I loved it, so I thought I would share.
> 
> "I say yes to all that sustains and serves to create beauty and truth in the present moment. I accept full responsibility for my shortcomings and the conscious and unconscious pain I have contributed to the existence. I have no room for comparison, competition, judgement or small mindedness."
> 
> "I know now to drop anything that doesn't serve me and I move forward with the intention to honor all that is life sustaining. Celebrating all may include loving some from a distance. So be it. I don't owe anyone anything and I don't support the model of Patriarchy or it's outdated need to objectify or marginalize the experience of women living on this Earth. I will live and die upholding the true nature of divine feminism. If I stand alone, so be it. I am here to live my truth which is a truth I have have fought long and hard to embody. I have a voice and I celebrate my freedom in using my own true voice."
> 
> My friend wrote that, isn't it amazing?
> 
> To us, WOACA! Freedom to live how we choose!
> 
> Let's celebrate us!


YES!!!! And I had a hole in my closet for a nude heel, but not just any old pump. I adore them, and can't wait to rock them!



susieserb said:


> Wow we jumped from a very long winter to a muggy warm, all be it late spring.  So I just acquired this uber cheap skirt (how cheap did you say) from Haute Look (24 dol-la) and paired it with a highend MK's shirt.  The skirt is really cool, it has these long linear slits all around the base, when the wind blows the slits separate giving the appearance of a flowy scarf.  Lots of compliments in the parking lots?
> 
> In the mean time I'm trying to prevent a Marilyn Monroe moment?
> 
> BTW I can see my mother wearing this outfit, and that's NOT a bad thing.  Gosh I miss her


You and your sisters had a great style icon in your mother it seems. That skirt sounds so cool. I love me some flowy things...


Something is being authenticated...I hope it turns out well, but if not, I won't sweat it. It is returnable. To be continued...


----------



## sis121598

I also wanted to add that my Monday, was great fun so far. My youngest and I went to the movies late morning to see Maleficent. The theater was practically empty on a Monday morning with other kids still in school. Then we went to lunch. We are doing it again next Monday...


----------



## ImaBagAddict

susieserb said:


> I want to roll this gal to the floor and steal her ring.  A la Alexis and Crystal style...



Grab the bracelet for me while you're down there! 



susieserb said:


> Wow we jumped from a very long winter to a muggy warm, all be it late spring.  So I just acquired this uber cheap skirt (how cheap did you say) from Haute Look (24 dol-la) and paired it with a highend MK's shirt.  The skirt is really cool, it has these long linear slits all around the base, when the wind blows the slits separate giving the appearance of a flowy scarf.  Lots of compliments in the parking lots?
> 
> In the mean time I'm trying to prevent a Marilyn Monroe moment?
> 
> BTW I can see my mother wearing this outfit, and that's NOT a bad thing.  Gosh I miss her



LOVE it! You look effortlessly chic in that! Love the blue pumps with that skirt!

And honey, I am SO envious of your Bals and Chanels.  I took a spin through your collection thread and my jaw dropped.  Balenciaga Giant City is one of my holy grail bags. Just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## sis121598

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2646378/Ive-decided-age-Tom-Ford-stopped-getting-Botox-dad.html

I just stumble on this...MOACA


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2646378/Ive-decided-age-Tom-Ford-stopped-getting-Botox-dad.html
> 
> I just stumble on this...MOACA


Mow waaaa caaaa I'm so proud of him AND he actually looks BETTER.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2646378/Ive-decided-age-Tom-Ford-stopped-getting-Botox-dad.html
> 
> I just stumble on this...MOACA



Mo WHOA! He is a guy that is known for his beauty but I honestly can't see the wrinkles and I don't particularly like a shiny stretched head? I'm sure his husband doesn't care about faint wrinkling?


----------



## Cilifene

susieserb said:


> Wow we jumped from a very long winter to a muggy warm, all be it late spring.  So I just acquired this uber cheap skirt (how cheap did you say) from Haute Look (24 dol-la) and paired it with a highend MK's shirt.  The skirt is really cool, it has these long linear slits all around the base, when the wind blows the slits separate giving the appearance of a flowy scarf.  Lots of compliments in the parking lots?
> 
> In the mean time I'm trying to prevent a Marilyn Monroe moment?
> 
> BTW I can see my mother wearing this outfit, and that's NOT a bad thing.  Gosh I miss her



You look fab in that skirt susieserb!!! ..is the Bal city in suede? what is the color called?


----------



## susieserb

Cilifene said:


> You look fab in that skirt susieserb!!! ..is the Bal city in suede? what is the color called?



Yes Suede and treated with a clear water proofing spray called Vectra (fabulous stuff); the color is Sky Blue?


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> I know we've been talking about in the thread, I love to see this celebrated....one of the things about being a WOACA....is I don't give a crap about labels, stores, brands...any of that anymore. I can admit I was a designer addict in the past. Don't get me wrong, I still love and will splurge if I absolutely love something...but now my motto is..."Only if you love it, it looks great AND  I will use it
> 
> Do I follow it all the time....bwahaha! I wish....but I am trying.
> 
> Super lucky and very grateful.
> 
> Well, it's Monday ladies! Believe it or not, my favorite day of the week! For me the best part of being a WOACA is......Freedom! I am trying to embrace it, in all aspects. I woke up to this inspiration today and I loved it, so I thought I would share.
> 
> "I say yes to all that sustains and serves to create beauty and truth in the present moment. I accept full responsibility for my shortcomings and the conscious and unconscious pain I have contributed to the existence. I have no room for comparison, competition, judgement or small mindedness."
> 
> 
> "I know now to drop anything that doesn't serve me and I move forward with the intention to honor all that is life sustaining. Celebrating all may include loving some from a distance. So be it. I don't owe anyone anything and I don't support the model of Patriarchy or it's outdated need to objectify or marginalize the experience of women living on this Earth. I will live and die upholding the true nature of divine feminism. If I stand alone, so be it. I am here to live my truth which is a truth I have have fought long and hard to embody. I have a voice and I celebrate my freedom in using my own true voice."
> 
> 
> My friend wrote that, isn't it amazing?
> 
> To us, WOACA! Freedom to live how we choose!
> 
> Let's celebrate us!



Okay! I have to work on not judging and comparing, though. I do a lot of that here - but NOT maliciously. I like having our contrary voice and I do feel like celebrating it!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

divnanata said:


> Okay! I have to work on not judging and comparing, though. I do a lot of that here - *but NOT maliciously*. I like having our contrary voice and I do feel like celebrating it!!



Exactly! Because WOACA do actually know the difference...and at our age, we really don't give a crap We've all experienced this right? People around us with their panties in a bunch over some non-sense....and you're just standing back watching and you can tell it's just a misunderstanding. No one will take a breath. As you stand there, they are probably thinking you are judging them...but you're not because, you were them just 10-20 years ago...really, you're just waiting for the rockus to die down, so you can go about your business.  And it's not that you are unsympathetic, you actually have a little heartache for them...it's  just that there is nothing you can say that won't sound condescending...because you _now_ remember all the kindly advice you mistook for condescension, not that long ago. But then you shake it off because as A WOACA, you also realize you can't let bring you down (the hormones will do that for )  Oh! My! Goodness! Sorry for the ramble...I had a point....

which was: The is a difference between a couple of gals sharing a giggle over a glass of wine and  the malicious, continual, kit picking that goes on. But as my friend said, "I have no room for comparison, competition, judgement or small mindedness." And you have to laugh to yourself when people over think it...you really don't care.

So, Div...critique away


----------



## sis121598

http://http://www.sleeveywonders.com/products/Basic-3%7B47%7D4-Length-Black-Mesh-Sleevey-Wonders.html
Arm Spanx? Maybe, but think of the possibilties to transform some of those sleeveless tops, not to mention my elusive LBD...


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Okay! I have to work on not judging and comparing, though. I do a lot of that here - but NOT maliciously. I like having our contrary voice and I do feel like celebrating it!!



I think in our conversations here we are challenging long held MYTHS about women aging. 
I also think we WOACA can tell the difference between questioning/challenging the "rules" and mean spiritedness. Vive la différence!

Big reveal coming later WOACAs...


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I think in our conversations here we are challenging long held MYTHS about women aging.
> I also think we WOACA can tell the difference between questioning/challenging the "rules" and mean spiritedness. Vive la différence!
> 
> Big reveal coming later WOACAs...


U tease, u tease...


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> http://http://www.sleeveywonders.com/products/Basic-3%7B47%7D4-Length-Black-Mesh-Sleevey-Wonders.html
> Arm Spanx? Maybe, but think of the possibilties to transform some of those sleeveless tops, not to mention my elusive LBD...



Where'd you find this great invention! This sheer type coverage is what all the finest WOACAS were wearing at Cannes. It's a subtle way to camouflage arm dangle. At first I thought it was a more refined version of the tattoo sleeve I had on at my 60th birthday party but this is actually more like a shrug you wear underneath.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Wow we jumped from a very long winter to a muggy warm, all be it late spring.  So I just acquired this uber cheap skirt (how cheap did you say) from Haute Look (24 dol-la) and paired it with a highend MK's shirt.  The skirt is really cool, it has these long linear slits all around the base, when the wind blows the slits separate giving the appearance of a flowy scarf.  Lots of compliments in the parking lots?
> 
> In the mean time I'm trying to prevent a Marilyn Monroe moment?



Love it and wish I could see the flaps swirling around? Go find a grate to stand over!


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> Exactly! Because WOACA do actually know the difference...and at our age, we really don't give a crap We've all experienced this right? People around us with their panties in a bunch over some non-sense....and you're just standing back watching and you can tell it's just a misunderstanding. No one will take a breath. As you stand there, they are probably thinking you are judging them...but you're not because, you were them just 10-20 years ago...really, you're just waiting for the rockus to die down, so you can go about your business.  And it's not that you are unsympathetic, you actually have a little heartache for them...it's  just that there is nothing you can say that won't sound condescending...because you _now_ remember all the kindly advice you mistook for condescension, not that long ago. But then you shake it off because as A WOACA, you also realize you can't let bring you down (the hormones will do that for )  Oh! My! Goodness! Sorry for the ramble...I had a point....
> 
> which was: The is a difference between a couple of gals sharing a giggle over a glass of wine and  the malicious, continual, kit picking that goes on. But as my friend said, "I have no room for comparison, competition, judgement or small mindedness." And you have to laugh to yourself when people over think it...you really don't care.
> 
> So, Div...critique away



LOL!  I AM!  Maybe the internet has brought us all closer but it has opened the doors to a Pandora's Box of sharing opinions and everyone can anonymously hate on and get riled up and speak their mind without repercussions. Then you have all those shows like "The Fashion Police" or "Watch What Happens Live" that critique celebs endlessly. You gotta love it when you can just walk away and not care what youngsters think! I like getting all of YOUR opinions, though!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> U tease, u tease...


I'll probably style it up for a photo shoot this afternoon. I'm lazing around in my Uniqlo loungewear this morning and it is not worthy of the reveal.


divnanata said:


> Where'd you find this great invention! This sheer type coverage is what all the finest WOACAS were wearing at Cannes. It's a subtle way to camouflage arm dangle. At first I thought it was a more refined version of the tattoo sleeve I had on at my 60th birthday party but this is actually more like a shrug you wear underneath.


I had ordered something from an ebay seller and was looking around their store and found it. I think it's kind of brill and I will probably order one. The reviews are good too.

I keep thinking about that RO leather jacket. I don't know if I'll buy it, even on sale it's pricey, though I'm sure worth every cent. Purusing the interwebs, I came across this...what say you WOACA? I am majorly hesitant to buy an unreturnable item, and I don't know what Barney's brand is like...any experience with it?http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/barneys-new-york-paper-leather-jacket-503334028.html?index=6&cgid=womens-jackets-leather


----------



## sis121598

and this one https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/732739


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I'll probably style it up for a photo shoot this afternoon. I'm lazing around in my Uniqlo loungewear this morning and it is not worthy of the reveal.
> 
> I had ordered something from an ebay seller and was looking around their store and found it. I think it's kind of brill and I will probably order one. The reviews are good too.
> 
> I keep thinking about that RO leather jacket. I don't know if I'll buy it, even on sale it's pricey, though I'm sure worth every cent. Purusing the interwebs, I came across this...what say you WOACA? I am majorly hesitant to buy an unreturnable item, and I don't know what Barney's brand is like...any experience with it?http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/barneys-new-york-paper-leather-jacket-503334028.html?index=6&cgid=womens-jackets-leather



Why is this unretunable? - because it's a sale item? Dang. I would say buy both jackets to try on because if the RO is divine on you then it is totally worth the investment. This one is awfully cute, though. And you should check out the Vince versions that are around at similar price points. The good news is that this style looks like a classic you can wear for years.


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Why is this unretunable? - because it's a sale item? Dang. I would say buy both jackets to try on because if the RO is divine on you then it is totally worth the investment. This one is awfully cute, though. And you should check out the Vince versions that are around at similar price points. The good news is that this style looks like a classic you can wear for years.



Yes, Barney's warehouse states all sales final. I am looking at Vince too. This Barney's jacket is tempting me...ugh!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I'll probably style it up for a photo shoot this afternoon. I'm lazing around in my Uniqlo loungewear this morning and it is not worthy of the reveal.
> 
> I had ordered something from an ebay seller and was looking around their store and found it. I think it's kind of brill and I will probably order one. The reviews are good too.
> 
> I keep thinking about that RO leather jacket. I don't know if I'll buy it, even on sale it's pricey, though I'm sure worth every cent. Purusing the interwebs, I came across this...what say you WOACA? I am majorly hesitant to buy an unreturnable item, and I don't know what Barney's brand is like...any experience with it?http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/barneys-new-york-paper-leather-jacket-503334028.html?index=6&cgid=womens-jackets-leather


That would be a big fat no (JMHO)  Not the same look.  Go for a Vince leather jacket for THE LOOK.  Too brazen of a reply?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Removed by author


----------



## divnanata

At the last Chanel show in Dubai the guests had to be ferried by water taxi to a remote island with an all-ivory everything palace. Two pics of guests striding across the sands riveted me since I liked what they were wearing. One WOACA is - I think? - Carlyne Cerf de Dudzeele . I am going to feature her later but she is a force and a former top editor at Vogue both under Grace Mirabella and Anna Wintour. Love the Addidas track pants with all the Chanel accessories. She's all about "da STREET!" and mixing high and low.

And how 'bout that doozy of a collection of silver statements on whoever that is? LOVE the white floaty backdrop of an outfit. You just can't have enough bling according to me! Spend the money on the bling and you don't have to worry about the clothes as much is the lesson here. You can collect it forever and pass it on to your fashionable progeny. Or me!

Here's another shot of the CC necklaces Kristen McMenamy sported...


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> That would be a big fat no (JMHO)  Not the same look.  Go for a Vince leather jacket for THE LOOK.  Too brazen of a reply?


No, actually, I appreciate the honesty! I stepped away from the computer and worked out instead.  Vince will find me...



divnanata said:


> At the last Chanel show in Dubai the guests had to be ferried by water taxi to a remote island with an all-ivory everything palace. Two pics of guests striding across the sands riveted me since I liked what they were wearing. One WOACA is - I think? - Carlyne Cerf de Dudzeele . I am going to feature her later but she is a force and a former top editor at Vogue both under Grace Mirabella and Anna Wintour. Love the Addidas track pants with all the Chanel accessories. She's all about "da STREET!" and mixing high and low.
> 
> And how 'bout that doozy of a collection of silver statements on whoever that is? LOVE the white floaty backdrop of an outfit. You just can't have enough bling according to me! Spend the money on the bling and you don't have to worry about the clothes as much is the lesson here. You can collect it forever and pass it on to your fashionable progeny. Or me!
> 
> Here's another shot of the CC necklaces Kristen McMenamy sported...


Wow! I feel so drawn to this look. I'm not a blingy girl but they are making me rethink everything.


----------



## sis121598

Iam the one in white! My fantasy...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Gonna bow out of this thread, ladies. I don't think I really belong here. Take care.


----------



## twinkle.tink

sis121598 said:


> I'll probably style it up for a photo shoot this afternoon. I'm lazing around in my _Uniqlo loungewear_ this morning and it is not worthy of the reveal.
> 
> I had ordered something from an ebay seller and was looking around their store and found it. I think it's kind of brill and I will probably order one. The reviews are good too.
> 
> I keep thinking about that RO leather jacket. I don't know if I'll buy it, even on sale it's pricey, though I'm sure worth every cent. Purusing the interwebs, I came across this...what say you WOACA? I am majorly hesitant to buy an unreturnable item, and I don't know what Barney's brand is like...any experience with it?http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/bar...4028.html?index=6&cgid=womens-jackets-leather



That sounds comfy. LOL, your morning sounds similar to mine. I just rolled out of bed, I am lazing about trying to decide if I want to take a bath, make myself some eggs or just hit the garden....I was thinking this Athleta dress, which I love for lounging, is pretty cute....maybe I will get a snap whenever I make the garden...

I like the Doma one better than one at Barney's...but that is based on complete personal bais against large flaps; for me, they never lie right against the girls


----------



## twinkle.tink

divnanata said:


> At the last Chanel show in Dubai the guests had to be ferried by water taxi to a remote island with an all-ivory everything palace. Two pics of guests striding across the sands riveted me since I liked what they were wearing. One WOACA is - I think? - Carlyne Cerf de Dudzeele . I am going to feature her later but she is a force and a former top editor at Vogue both under Grace Mirabella and Anna Wintour. Love the Addidas track pants with all the Chanel accessories. She's all about "da STREET!" and mixing high and low.
> 
> And how 'bout that doozy of a collection of silver statements on whoever that is? LOVE the white floaty backdrop of an outfit. You just can't have enough bling according to me! Spend the money on the bling and you don't have to worry about the clothes as much is the lesson here. You can collect it forever and pass it on to your fashionable progeny. Or me!
> 
> Here's another shot of the CC necklaces Kristen McMenamy sported...



The top one, I am borderline. Lose the wristlet on the necklace and swap out the pants for something a little more tailored and I am there. I love the second two. I do something similar to the second...I think I have a pic....

ETA: This is from last November, you can I have lost a few pounds since then 









sis121598 said:


> No, actually, I appreciate the honesty! I stepped away from the computer and worked out instead.  Vince will find me...
> 
> 
> Wow! I feel so drawn to this look. I'm not a blingy girl but they are making me rethink everything.



Always good to step away when in doubt


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Gonna bow out of this thread, ladies. I don't think I really belong here. Take care.



Sweetie! I didn't have a chance to talk to you sooner about your post about dressing casually around the house. I was thinking about you as I was putting on my make-up ( a long process ) and I decided to tell you that you should dress up around the house too. I do try to myself ever since my middle sister taught me about "Soma"  - that store where they have relatively inexpensive 'loungewear'. You can sometimes pick up things really cheap on sale - things like very soft breathable and flowy pull on pants and long, easy to wear tops that are flattering and comfy at the same time. You can sleep in the stuff or answer the door to the delivery guy and look great! You can even go outside and run errands in many of the pieces and they are super easy to take care of.

I think it is important to look special ALL the time no matter what your budget (and this IS possible) because it elevates your spirits just like you admitted it does when you go out. Life is too short to limit yourself to only using the good stuff sporadically. You deserve beauty around you all the time!

And besides - we will miss you if you  leave. I love your honesty!!!


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Gonna bow out of this thread, ladies. I don't think I really belong here. Take care.


Of course u do (belong).This thread is about confidence and attitude at any level.  Work out what u need to in ur head but don't leave.


----------



## twinkle.tink

susieserb said:


> Of course u do (belong).This thread is about confidence and attitude at any level.  Work out what u need to in ur head but don't leave.



I was going  PM you...but this says it all.

Hope you stay


----------



## susieserb

When we look at these absolutely gorgeous shots that Nat (or any of us) post on this thread u have to understand its for inspiration, to help us aspire to be the best ourselves. 

When I began collecting antiques 25 years ago I poured over Colonial Home magazines, studying the objects in a room getting a treasure here or an other one there. Those rooms were magnificent, even today I don't have the caliber of quality but they gave me a plumb line, direction, goals and passion.  I adore what I have now but I needed guidance?  Something to copy on MY terms.  

The fashion shots do the same, so do the women on this board with input and ideas, that's how we grow.  Remember, if ur coasting that means ur going down hill :kiss:


----------



## twinkle.tink

susieserb said:


> When we look at these absolutely gorgeous shots that Nat (or any of us) post on this thread u have to understand its for inspiration, to help us aspire to be the best ourselves.
> 
> When I began collecting antiques 25 years ago I poured over Colonial Home magazines, studying the objects in a room getting a treasure here or an other one there. Those rooms were magnificent, even today I don't have the caliber of quality but they gave me a plumb line, direction, goals and passion.  I adore what I have now but I needed guidance?  Something to copy on MY terms.
> 
> The fashion shots do the same, so do the women on this board with input and ideas, that's how we grow.  Remember, if ur coasting that means ur going down hill :kiss:



Well said.  

We all get down at times.  Yesterday I was down in the dumps a bit and the gals I have come to know in the Health & Fitness sub forum offered wonderful advice and support....that is what we're here for


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Gonna bow out of this thread, ladies. I don't think I really belong here. Take care.



No!!!! You are such an inspiration here! We WOACA know we are all valid, we all can learn so much from each other. I really hope you come around again. Maybe you just need a short break, I take breaks from social media regularly, for my mental health! On a FB break myself right now.

And besides, if you don't hang out here, you'll miss my big reveal...


----------



## sis121598

I really wanted to do a proper mod shot and reveal but it is so hot and humid here today, I think I sweated all my makeup off. So my apologies. I started having hot flashes again and feel like I could stick a lounge chair in the freezer and hang out.

So if you recall, Georgia Girl inspired me with her terrific deal, that I too could find an affordable luxe bag. I started the hunt and even when I found it, I mulled it over, asked lots of questions, and even got the seller to do a mod shot for me, lol. I found it on ebay and it arrived yesterday. I had an email authentication and market value done and it is authentic and I paid less than market value!














I present to you WOACAs, without further ado...













My Chanel flap with resin chain strap made in France in 1999. I'm not one to name my bags, but this one has a name...





Prince


----------



## ImaBagAddict

:: Drools::  I love it!!!  The leather looks SO soft!  It looks great on you too!

Congrats on such an awesome find!


----------



## sis121598

ImaBagAddict said:


> :: Drools::  I love it!!!  The leather looks SO soft!  It looks great on you too!
> 
> Congrats on such an awesome find!



Thank you! It's lambskin and is seriously the softest, most luxurious leather. It may be my gateway bag...


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

sis121598 said:


> Thank you! It's lambskin and is seriously the softest, most luxurious leather. It may be my gateway bag...





Nice!!!! It really suits you. So happy you found it!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Thank you ladies. Much appreciated.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I really wanted to do a proper mod shot and reveal but it is so hot and humid here today, I think I sweated all my makeup off. So my apologies. I started having hot flashes again and feel like I could stick a lounge chair in the freezer and hang out.
> 
> So if you recall, Georgia Girl inspired me with her terrific deal, that I too could find an affordable luxe bag. I started the hunt and even when I found it, I mulled it over, asked lots of questions, and even got the seller to do a mod shot for me, lol. I found it on ebay and it arrived yesterday. I had an email authentication and market value done and it is authentic and I paid less than market value!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I present to you WOACAs, without further ado...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel flap with resin chain strap made in France in 1999. I'm not one to name my bags, but this one has a name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince


Oh I am just OVERCOME!!!! Sweetheart it is just beautiful and full of charm and personality that is special in a unique way!! I love the thick chunky chain handle and the logo plate!!! I am just so so happy for you. Plus I love the leopard top too. Do you know I have a leopard and animal print section in my closet? I expect to see even MORE modeling shots since this is a true style statement piece!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I'm currently trying to find some gloves to go with my new red peacoat & black cashmere scarf, and I've narrowed it down to three choices: black Italian leather cashmere-lined or 100% Johnstons of Elgin cashmere in either black, ivory or navy. Again, buying off-season they're cheaper.

I really like the ivory but I'm worried about them showing dirt. How would navy gloves look with a red coat and black scarf? Would that be too much? Or should I take the safe route and just go with black? I'm kinda afraid to get the leather ones in case they don't fit, but I like the way they look. The 100% cashmere ones are one size fits all.


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Oh I am just OVERCOME!!!! Sweetheart it is just beautiful and full of charm and personality that is special in a unique way!! I love the thick chunky chain handle and the logo plate!!! I am just so so happy for you. Plus I love the leopard top too. Do you know I have a leopard and animal print section in my closet? I expect to see even MORE modeling shots since this is a true style statement piece!


Thank you! I love how unique it is and I'm really excited to wear it out for the first time.


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm currently trying to find some gloves to go with my new red peacoat & black cashmere scarf, and I've narrowed it down to three choices: black Italian leather cashmere-lined or 100% Johnstons of Elgin cashmere in either black, ivory or navy. Again, buying off-season they're cheaper.
> 
> I really like the ivory but I'm worried about them showing dirt. How would navy gloves look with a red coat and black scarf? Would that be too much? Or should I take the safe route and just go with black? I'm kinda afraid to get the leather ones in case they don't fit, but I like the way they look. The 100% cashmere ones are one size fits all.



My mother-in-law gave me a beautiful pair of red leather gloves for Christmas, years and years ago and just this winter they gave up the ghost...so I vote leather! I would probably chicken out and go with black.

Just adding that all my coats are black, houndstooth and the red went great, but for a red coat I think the black would look great!


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Nice!!!! It really suits you. So happy you found it!


Me too! Thanks again for the inspiration!



GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Thank you ladies. Much appreciated.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

sis121598 said:


> Me too! Thanks again for the inspiration!




You're welcome! Goes to show many times you could be helping someone and not even realize it.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Thank you ladies. Much appreciated.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Thank you! It's lambskin and is seriously the softest, most luxurious leather. *It may be my gateway bag.*..



Oh honey...YOU DID GOOD! So beautiful,  the resin handle is campy just like you.  A perfect match.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> My mother-in-law gave me a beautiful pair of red leather gloves for Christmas, years and years ago and just this winter they gave up the ghost...so I vote leather! I would probably chicken out and go with black.
> 
> Just adding that all my coats are black, houndstooth and the red went great, but for a red coat I think the black would look great!



I vote red leather as well.  There's something just smart and chic about them!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> I vote red leather as well.  There's something just smart and chic about them!





But my coat is red so I don't want red gloves, too. Colors I've narrowed down are ivory, navy and black.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I think I'm gonna go with the black 100% cashmere. I'm too skittish about buying leather ones online in case they don't fit. Thanks for the input!


----------



## twinkle.tink

sis121598 said:


> My Chanel flap with resin chain strap made in France in 1999. I'm not one to name my bags, but this one has a name..Prince



Look at your gorgeous self! I love the top, as well 



GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Thank you ladies. Much appreciated.







divnanata said:


> Oh I am just OVERCOME!!!! Sweetheart it is just beautiful and full of charm and personality that is special in a unique way!! I love the thick chunky chain handle and the logo plate!!! I am just so so happy for you. Plus I love the leopard top too. Do you know I have a leopard and animal print section in my closet? I expect to see even MORE modeling shots since this is a true style statement piece!



I am just embracing animal print. I bought a tank to layer to get get my feet wet and a silk blazer at a consignment store...yikes! I haven't worn either yet.



GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm currently trying to find some gloves to go with my new red peacoat & black cashmere scarf, and I've narrowed it down to three choices: black Italian leather cashmere-lined or 100% Johnstons of Elgin cashmere in either black, ivory or navy. Again, buying off-season they're cheaper.
> 
> I really like the ivory but I'm worried about them showing dirt. How would navy gloves look with a red coat and black scarf? Would that be too much? Or should I take the safe route and just go with black? I'm kinda afraid to get the leather ones in case they don't fit, but I like the way they look. The 100% cashmere ones are one size fits all.





GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I think I'm gonna go with the black 100% cashmere. I'm too skittish about buying leather ones online in case they don't fit. Thanks for the input!



The ivory would be lovely with the red coat, but honestly I would probably go with black, as well.  

I think you've mention that there no good thrift stores where you are? Or am I misremembering?
Thrift stores are fabulous for gloves. I just got the most gorgeous pair of brown kid leather gloves that fit....well, you know....for .99 !


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

twinkle.tink said:


> Look at your gorgeous self! I love the top, as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just embracing animal print. I bought a tank to layer to get get my feet wet and a silk blazer at a consignment store...yikes! I haven't worn either yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ivory would be lovely with the red coat, but honestly I would probably go with black, as well.
> 
> I think you've mention that there no good thrift stores where you are? Or am I misremembering?
> Thrift stores are fabulous for gloves. I just got the most gorgeous pair of brown kid leather gloves that fit....well, you know....for .99 !



No, thrift stores here are crap.   That's an awesome deal you got!


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I think I'm gonna go with the black 100% cashmere. I'm too skittish about buying leather ones online in case they don't fit. Thanks for the input!



Check out Sierra Trading Post.  I bought fabulous leather cloves there (lined) off season and you can return!!

you can do both colors in one glove (wink)

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/ci...filterString=s~leather-gloves/&colorFamily=07


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> Check out Sierra Trading Post.  I bought fabulous leather cloves there (lined) off season and you can return!!
> 
> you can do both colors in one glove (wink)
> 
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/ci...filterString=s~leather-gloves/&colorFamily=07





My size isn't available in those.  Plus they're made in China, which I avoid if at all possible.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> My size isn't available in those.  Plus they're made in China, which I avoid if at all possible.



There are some Italian leather gloves on that site but in brown, not your color.

I bought my gloves last year.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> Yea no kidding...who knows WHAT kind of leather they are.  There are some Italian leather gloves on that site but in brown, not your color.
> 
> I bought my gloves last year.




Yeah, I checked on STP first.


----------



## susieserb

Div sent this to me.  Tons of WOACA and it's a cool Chanel film on top of it.  If you can't open here, cut and past the link to your address bar.
http://player.ooyala.com/player/iphone/Zta3UyaTpu04kGPUypqY-tEAmEatFbc6.m3u8


----------



## twinkle.tink

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> No, thrift stores here are crap.   That's an awesome deal you got!



I am sorry to hear that. I must admit, I am very fortunate, the area I am in has several actual thrift stores that are pretty decent and a number of charity stores that are more pricey, but have nice things AND consignment stores. I am very grateful.  When I was having no luck finding anything I liked last Summer retail, a friend suggested the thrift stores...I have been in love ever since. 

One day when I was looking for jeans, I was looking through literally 100s in my size at one of my favorite thrift stores and I looked down the row and the pure consumerism washed over me. It made me a little sick to my stomach. Believe me, I have participated and still do...in far too much consumerism, but I made a vow to myself a while ago to cut it way back and I did and felt pretty smug and like I was doing well until that moment...I have made myself a promise that I will make a concerted effort to buy used from now on. It has to be really special to buy new anymore (or things you want new for obvious reasons; swimsuit, work out clothes, lingerie). I just don't see the need 

The day I was looking for jeans, I ended up with 7 for all mankind and another high end label (brain fog, the name escapes me now) for like 7.99 (minus 20 or 30%), like new. 

I am happy to keep my eyes peeled for you if you want to PM your sizes and wish list.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

twinkle.tink said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I must admit, I am very fortunate, the area I am in has several actual thrift stores that are pretty decent and a number of charity stores that are more pricey, but have nice things AND consignment stores. I am very grateful.  When I was having no luck finding anything I liked last Summer retail, a friend suggested the thrift stores...I have been in love ever since.
> 
> One day when I was looking for jeans, I was looking through literally 100s in my size at one of my favorite thrift stores and I looked down the row and the pure consumerism washed over me. It made me a little sick to my stomach. Believe me, I have participated and still do...in far too much consumerism, but I made a vow to myself a while ago to cut it way back and I did and felt pretty smug and like I was doing well until that moment...I have made myself a promise that I will make a concerted effort to buy used from now on. It has to be really special to buy new anymore (or things you want new for obvious reasons; swimsuit, work out clothes, lingerie). I just don't see the need
> 
> The day I was looking for jeans, I ended up with 7 for all mankind and another high end label (brain fog, the name escapes me now) for like 7.99 (minus 20 or 30%), like new.
> 
> I am happy to keep my eyes peeled for you if you want to PM your sizes and wish list.




Thanks but I'm very hard to fit. I have to try everything on. I really appreciate the offer, though!  That's sweet.

The recession hit my area extremely hard because it's heavily dependent on textile manufacturing. We consistently have the highest unemployment rate in the state. As a result, 99% of the clothes at thrift stores are of the Walmart variety.


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> ETA: This is from last November, you can I have lost a few pounds since then
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l288/twinkle_tink_2006/f2fd94e0-71aa-411a-8784-df93235a82a2.jpg[/IMG [/QUOTE]
> 
> Twink - this classic look always works. Coco knew what she was talking about!


----------



## jello_1955

So here's my story of trying to look decent at home. I work from home. My typical attire is no makeup, hair in a clip and either work out clothes or what I slept in. One day I get dressed up because I'm going out to dinner later in the day.  

I go out to get the mail in the afternoon and the neighborhood watch guy comes around to pass some news. He is more chatty than usual and pleasant.  In fact, the guy has never been friendly or even cracked a smile with me. As I'm about to leave he says something like I look different. I jokingly tell him that I actually took a shower today.  He looks me up and down and says "I clean up good".  

I laugh and think to myself I really must look like a fright on most days.


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I think I'm gonna go with the black 100% cashmere. I'm too skittish about buying leather ones online in case they don't fit. Thanks for the input!


Can't go wrong with those. For something really wild that would pop your socks off you could search for leopard print cashmere gloves! Won't be that easy to find but they look fab. I bought a pair at Neimans on sale two years ago.


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> Div sent this to me.  Tons of WOACA and it's a cool Chanel film on top of it.  If you can't open here, cut and past the link to your address bar.
> http://player.ooyala.com/player/iphone/Zta3UyaTpu04kGPUypqY-tEAmEatFbc6.m3u8


In the film see what Coco says about jeans, see what she says about age, fashion, taste... This fascinating woman was a WOACA that reinvented herself after a 15 year hiatus.  See there IS hope.


----------



## divnanata

jello_1955 said:


> So here's my story of trying to look decent at home. I work from home. My typical attire is no makeup, hair in a clip and either work out clothes or what I slept in. One day I get dressed up because I'm going out to dinner later in the day.
> 
> I go out to get the mail in the afternoon and the neighborhood watch guy comes around to pass some news. He is more chatty than usual and pleasant.  In fact, the guy has never been friendly or even cracked a smile with me. As I'm about to leave he says something like I look different. I jokingly tell him that I actually took a shower today.  He looks me up and down and says "I clean up good".
> 
> I laugh and think to myself I really must look like a fright on most days.



LOL! When I think of how I've had to answer the door at times! I feel sorry for anyone looking at me. It is scary to realize that people DO notice


----------



## susieserb

jello_1955 said:


> So here's my story of trying to look decent at home. I work from home. My typical attire is no makeup, hair in a clip and either work out clothes or what I slept in. One day I get dressed up because I'm going out to dinner later in the day.
> 
> I go out to get the mail in the afternoon and the neighborhood watch guy comes around to pass some news. He is more chatty than usual and pleasant.  In fact, the guy has never been friendly or even cracked a smile with me. As I'm about to leave he says something like I look different. I jokingly tell him that I actually took a shower today.  He looks me up and down and says "I clean up good".
> 
> I laugh and think to myself I really must look like a fright on most days.



I have to laugh, my USPS person and "especially my UPS" man (15 years for him) have seen me dripping wet in a bath towel, sick and growdy, spiked hair from dye and sadly in my night gown w/tattered robe more then I care to admit.  When I get gussied up they shake their heads and wink as I waltz out the door.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Can't go wrong with those. For something really wild that would pop your socks off you could search for leopard print cashmere gloves! Won't be that easy to find but they look fab. I bought a pair at Neimans on sale two years ago.





Leopard print is a wee bit too flashy for me. LOL


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> I have to laugh, my USPS person and "especially my UPS" man (15 years for him) have seen me dripping wet in a bath towel, sick and growdy, spiked hair from dye and sadly in my night gown w/tattered robe more then I care to admit.  When I get gussied up they shake their heads and wink as I waltz out the door.




I'm upstairs most of the time, so my parents answer the door. Literally no one ever sees me except my parents on most days. Oh, and the dog, but he doesn't care what I look like. When I go out it's only to the grocery store, drugstore, doctor's office, bank drive-thru and out to dinner with the parents once a week. I haven't been "out" out (like a night on the town) since 2010.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> In the film see what Coco says about jeans, see what she says about age, fashion, taste... This fascinating woman was a WOACA that reinvented herself after a 15 year hiatus.  See there IS hope.



This is just the coolest film! The clothes are divine. Mostly everybody in it is a WOACA and they are all gorgeous. I was telling Susie that last week I watched "Gentlemen Prefer Blondes" on Netflix with my fave Marilyn Monroe. She and Jane Russell have a shopping spree in Paris and I see them go to Balenciaga and Dior but there is no Chanel? I wondered when Chanel returned to the scene after her 'exile.' The press and most Frenchmen hated her for presumed collaboration with the Nazis. "Gentlemen Prefer Blondes" was released in 1953 and in the Chanel movie we see her   decide to go back into the couture business that very year.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm upstairs most of the time, so my parents answer the door. Literally no one ever sees me except my parents on most days. Oh, and the dog, but he doesn't care what I look like. When I go out it's only to the grocery store, drugstore, doctor's office, bank drive-thru and out to dinner with the parents once a week. I haven't been "out" out (like a night on the town) since 2010.



Sadly in a huge way I can relate.  I live in a small community and DH and I really don't "go out".  If we do it's a country ride, the local movie theater, church, bible study and an occasional dinner in a family style restaurant.

Like you I do all the chores, Walmart, bank etc.  Yes I work full time calling on physicians but they're rural doctors in farming communities.  I was also laid off for almost 5 years and was able to get plugged in again.  Listen nobody was more shocked then ME (and my sisters, LOL).  You never know what tomorrow will bring.

Any hoo.  When I was at home I still dressed up when ever I ventured out (that means Walmart, bank, church etc).

BTW at home I adore wearing Fresh Produce!!


----------



## divnanata

I feel like a little WOACA streetsyle magic. My favorite photographer for Fashion Week snaps is Tommy Ton working in all the fashion capitals of the world. Unfortunately he seldom focuses on women of a certain age and sometimes I just can't tell if the gals qualify for our exclusive club or not? So I don't include them here.

Oh Suze - I only attached the one with the skirt because it reminded me of yours with the flaps...


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> The top one, I am borderline. Lose the wristlet on the necklace and swap out the pants for something a little more tailored and I am there. I love the second two. I do something similar to the second...I think I have a pic....
> 
> ETA: This is from last November, you can I have lost a few pounds since then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always good to step away when in doubt


Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## susieserb

An extreme example for sure but YES the idea is very much the same 

It's a fun skirt and for little money!.  I have to laugh I get the bestest compliments on my inexpensive stuff and what surprises me even more are the amount of men that comment on my turquoise jewelry which I guess shouldn't be too surprising since the stones are pretty masculine.  But they love the stuff?


----------



## divnanata

More wild WOACAS! Note to self: buy Crest whitening strips...


----------



## susieserb

Jennifer Falls on TV Land.  I like those WOACA's starting this week on~


----------



## divnanata

Can you take some more? I don't know if the first gal is a WOACA or not? The hair is white and she's wearing netting - which is always a giveaway - but the hands (the 'real' ones) are smooth. Whatever. She makes the cut. Also the last one might not be kosher but I like her outfit!


----------



## susieserb

I dig her,she has the right sexiness score~


----------



## twinkle.tink

Do any of you make or alter your own clothing?

I have been altering just a few favorites for size...but have a couple of projects that have been rolling around my brain. 

This is one...I would like to find a chanel-esqe coat and possible sheath and distress and customize it. Similar to this, but not so short and I don't like where they have put the accents on the dress, I would want them less obtrusive...

Thoughts?


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love this skirt!







Love this dress more....perhaps, just not quite so short.






Something alone these lines are on my shopping list.


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm upstairs most of the time, so my parents answer the door. Literally no one ever sees me except my parents on most days. Oh, and the dog, but he doesn't care what I look like. When I go out it's only to the grocery store, drugstore, doctor's office, bank drive-thru and out to dinner with the parents once a week. I haven't been "out" out (like a night on the town) since 2010.



Gee whiz girlfriend you gotta get your butt out even if you have to go by yourself! Find a free party - a gallery opening with wine - and just start talking to anyone nearby. Wear your chicest outfit - I'll let you wait until it gets cold to wear the red coat.


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> Do any of you make or alter your own clothing?
> 
> I have been altering just a few favorites for size...but have a couple of projects that have been rolling around my brain.
> 
> This is one...I would like to find a chanel-esqe coat and possible sheath and distress and customize it. Similar to this, but not so short and I don't like where they have put the accents on the dress, I would want them less obtrusive...
> 
> Thoughts?



Are you kidding? These pieces are sensational but I could never come up with them on my own. You HAVE to show the finished product. I've been watching a book on eBay - "Couture Sewing: The Couture Cardigan Jacket: Sewing Secrets from a Chanel Collector". Why I am watching this escapes me but it might be something that would work for you.


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> Love this skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this dress more....perhaps, just not quite so short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something alone these lines are on my shopping list.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Can you take some more? I don't know if the first gal is a WOACA or not? The hair is white and she's wearing netting - which is always a giveaway - but the hands (the 'real' ones) are smooth. Whatever. She makes the cut. Also the last one might not be kosher but I like her outfit!




Third one from the bottom looks horrid. No. Just ... NO.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Gee whiz girlfriend you gotta get your butt out even if you have to go by yourself! Find a free party - a gallery opening with wine - and just start talking to anyone nearby. Wear your chicest outfit - I'll let you wait until it gets cold to wear the red coat.




I don't drink. LOL Really nowhere to go around here except the mall, and that gets boring after a while. Also, I live 30 minutes from civilization (in any direction) and gas is so expensive I have to arrange my trips so I can get all my stuff done in one go rather than multiple times back and forth.

In addition, my kidney disease makes me fatigue very quickly, so I no longer have the energy to go out to socialize for any length of time. Just going to get groceries and run errands pretty much does me in for the day. Sucks.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I don't drink. LOL Really nowhere to go around here except the mall, and that gets boring after a while. Also, I live 30 minutes from civilization (in any direction) and gas is so expensive I have to arrange my trips so I can get all my stuff done in one go rather than multiple times back and forth.
> 
> In addition, my kidney disease makes me fatigue very quickly, so I no longer have the energy to go out to socialize for any length of time. Just going to get groceries and run errands pretty much does me in for the day. Sucks.


One Day at a time, just slowly. But u must keep trying and to get stronger!


----------



## Mullen 130

Wow, I love this thread. I'm 51 and so tired of looking at what the young wear.  I love everyone's style here. Thank you for sharing ladies!


----------



## V0N1B2

divnanata said:


> Where'd you find this great invention! This sheer type coverage is what all the finest WOACAS were wearing at Cannes. It's a subtle way to camouflage arm dangle. At first I thought it was a more refined version of the tattoo sleeve I had on at my 60th birthday party but this is actually more like a shrug you wear underneath.


Where did you get that, by the way? I have a cycling jersey that looks like I have two full "sleeves" of tattoos and I know those light netted sleeves exist - I've just never seen one in person. It made you look totally badass.


----------



## V0N1B2

divnanata said:


> Can't go wrong with those. For something really wild that would pop your socks off you could search for leopard print cashmere gloves! Won't be that easy to find but they look fab. I bought a pair at Neimans on sale two years ago.


Great minds think alike doll! I was going to suggest leopard as well.  It's a bit of fun at the end of your sleeves, almost like jazz hands! St. John had this whole red and leopard print thing going on two or three seasons ago and it was amazeballs! I wanted everything!
Man, this thread is roaring along today.


----------



## divnanata

V0N1B2 said:


> Where did you get that, by the way? I have a cycling jersey that looks like I have two full "sleeves" of tattoos and I know those light netted sleeves exist - I've just never seen one in person. It made you look totally badass.



It was a favor that my friend Deb (the one I've had pictured here) handed out to all the guests at her party for me. I found some at bewild.com that are reasonably priced. I think Deb got a deal on them through eBay? My daughter stole mine even though she had one of her own


----------



## susieserb

Mullen 130 said:


> Wow, I love this thread. I'm 51 and so tired of looking at what the young wear.  I love everyone's style here. Thank you for sharing ladies!


Well hello fellow WOACA.  Are u ready to rock and roll, reveal style and personal class?

It's been raining and storming for HOURS, can't sleep.


----------



## sis121598

twinkle.tink said:


> Look at your gorgeous self! I love the top, as well
> 
> I am just embracing animal print. I bought a tank to layer to get get my feet wet and a silk blazer at a consignment store...yikes! I haven't worn either yet.
> 
> I think you've mention that there no good thrift stores where you are? Or am I misremembering?
> Thrift stores are fabulous for gloves. I just got the most gorgeous pair of brown kid leather gloves that fit....well, you know....for .99 !



I started with a leopard stole from Zara- an LV doppleganger. Just a little touch of leopard. Then I found a leopard cardigan at an awesome thrift store where my MIL lives, which is nowhere near me, our thrift shops stink here. My MIL is a WOACA fashionista and she knows where to find the goodies. Then I found the leopard silk top online, somewhere I cannnot recall. And you know what? Leopard suddenly becomes a neutral, it goes with everything I own. I always get great feedback from strangers when I wear it.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Div sent this to me.  Tons of WOACA and it's a cool Chanel film on top of it.  If you can't open here, cut and past the link to your address bar.
> http://player.ooyala.com/player/iphone/Zta3UyaTpu04kGPUypqY-tEAmEatFbc6.m3u8



Ooooh I cannot wait to see this! Thank you!


----------



## sis121598

twinkle.tink said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I must admit, I am very fortunate, the area I am in has several actual thrift stores that are pretty decent and a number of charity stores that are more pricey, but have nice things AND consignment stores. I am very grateful.  When I was having no luck finding anything I liked last Summer retail, a friend suggested the thrift stores...I have been in love ever since.
> 
> One day when I was looking for jeans, I was looking through literally 100s in my size at one of my favorite thrift stores and I looked down the row and the pure consumerism washed over me. It made me a little sick to my stomach. Believe me, I have participated and still do...in far too much consumerism, but I made a vow to myself a while ago to cut it way back and I did and felt pretty smug and like I was doing well until that moment...I have made myself a promise that I will make a concerted effort to buy used from now on. It has to be really special to buy new anymore (or things you want new for obvious reasons; swimsuit, work out clothes, lingerie). I just don't see the need
> 
> The day I was looking for jeans, I ended up with 7 for all mankind and another high end label (brain fog, the name escapes me now) for like 7.99 (minus 20 or 30%), like new.
> 
> I am happy to keep my eyes peeled for you if you want to PM your sizes and wish list.



I totally agree with the excess part. I seem to be on a spending spree lately, but it's on things I truly love. I can't believe the stuff I've sold, some I got more than I paid, which seems crazy. I'm also committed to buying more preowned, but I have to get it onlline. And we all know there are plenty of "preowned" items that still have tags, worn once if at all, ect. So I am taking that sickening feeling of consumerism, and trying to be a wiser consumer.


----------



## sis121598

twinkle.tink said:


> I love the second two. I do something similar to the second...I think I have a pic....
> 
> ETA: This is from last November, you can I have lost a few pounds since then


I didn't want to miss this picture! I love this on you! I am brainstorming...a bunch of costume necklaces, inexpensive vintage pearls, and one CC logo...


----------



## sis121598

jello_1955 said:


> So here's my story of trying to look decent at home. I work from home. My typical attire is no makeup, hair in a clip and either work out clothes or what I slept in. One day I get dressed up because I'm going out to dinner later in the day.
> 
> I go out to get the mail in the afternoon and the neighborhood watch guy comes around to pass some news. He is more chatty than usual and pleasant.  In fact, the guy has never been friendly or even cracked a smile with me. As I'm about to leave he says something like I look different. I jokingly tell him that I actually took a shower today.  He looks me up and down and says "I clean up good".
> 
> I laugh and think to myself I really must look like a fright on most days.



This is what inspires me to dress myself. I spent years being sick and unable ot leave the house except to go to the hospital. I cringe when I see people out in public wearing their PJs. They must have had the good fortune to never had to spend time on bed rest or in a hospital bed. I feel like the only effort it takes is to pull a top, a bottom (or a dress!) and layer on bracelets and necklace. Viola! I feel so much better in my skin when it's wearing a worthy (not expensive for sure) but worthy outfit.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> In the film see what Coco says about jeans, see what she says about age, fashion, taste... This fascinating woman was a WOACA that reinvented herself after a 15 year hiatus.  See there IS hope.


I really am excited to see this. I know practically nothing about Coco, but just knowing she was off for 15 years and rose like the phoenix, boy, I can relate and can't wait to hear what she has to say and how she did it....


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm upstairs most of the time, so my parents answer the door. Literally no one ever sees me except my parents on most days. Oh, and the dog, but he doesn't care what I look like. When I go out it's only to the grocery store, drugstore, doctor's office, bank drive-thru and out to dinner with the parents once a week. I haven't been "out" out (like a night on the town) since 2010.





GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I don't drink. LOL Really nowhere to go around here except the mall, and that gets boring after a while. Also, I live 30 minutes from civilization (in any direction) and gas is so expensive I have to arrange my trips so I can get all my stuff done in one go rather than multiple times back and forth.
> 
> In addition, my kidney disease makes me fatigue very quickly, so I no longer have the energy to go out to socialize for any length of time. Just going to get groceries and run errands pretty much does me in for the day. Sucks.



Oh sweetie, I sure can relate. I'm grateful to have some energy back, it really stinks when you don't. I am getting out more for sure. Even in your little town, I bet there are things going on you may not know about. I check out my local newpaper online events section and just pick something fun and interesting sounding, just to try something new, and most of them are free or cheap.

I know being with your parents adds a different dimension. They worry for you because your illnesses and probably want to keep you safe and tucked away. My oldest dd has inherited one of my  immune diseases. She was 16 when she was diagnosed. I told her, the way I deal with it is to do the hospital stuff, take your meds, ect, then, put your disease away in a box and tuck it in the closet, then go out and live your life. And she is. I take a lot of inspiration from her too...


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> I feel like a little WOACA streetsyle magic. My favorite photographer for Fashion Week snaps is Tommy Ton working in all the fashion capitals of the world. Unfortunately he seldom focuses on women of a certain age and sometimes I just can't tell if the gals qualify for our exclusive club or not? So I don't include them here.
> 
> Oh Suze - I only attached the one with the skirt because it reminded me of yours with the flaps...


I love Tommmy Ton MOACA! There is a documentary floating about of him riding his bike around, stopping people to get their street style photos.


divnanata said:


> More wild WOACAS! Note to self: buy Crest whitening strips...


Is that Rick Owens with the, um, teeth lady? I think he's my age, so MOACA...Note to Rick: Where's my leather jacket???
I like the ethnic clothing, in small amounts. Like Susie and her Native American jewelry, I love that look.


divnanata said:


> Can you take some more? I don't know if the first gal is a WOACA or not? The hair is white and she's wearing netting - which is always a giveaway - but the hands (the 'real' ones) are smooth. Whatever. She makes the cut. Also the last one might not be kosher but I like her outfit!


That first picture cracks me up...someone just came back from the vet...
And I spy Iman. She always seems to get it right.
The last outfit, I would love to wear that, gorgeous!


----------



## sis121598

Mullen 130 said:


> Wow, I love this thread. I'm 51 and so tired of looking at what the young wear.  I love everyone's style here. Thank you for sharing ladies!


Welcome WOACA! I'm 51 too. When I see all the short hemlines these days I just think, tunic!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Welcome WOACA! I'm 51 too. When I see all the short hemlines these days I just think, tunic!


And leggings with control top and a good cut around the U KNOW WHAT.  IOW no camel toe.


----------



## susieserb

While waltzing through a clinic yesterday and taking a waiting room exit, what do I see on the tele? DAY OF OUR LIVES~ Then there she was, the WOACA of ALL WOACA's...Diedre Hall our beloved, ageless Marlena.  In the picture below she pulls an old trick of using a scarf to conceal a turkey neck (this is why I have a plethora of scarves...)...


----------



## susieserb

Now in my twenties I thought this WOACA was too incredible NOT EVEN PLAUSIBLE/BELIEVABLE?  How oh how could Donna Mills at the decrepit age of 40 look so young (yes I really felt that way).  I would get lost in her face while watching Knots Landing.  Tuning into that show just to drink in her beauty.

Like Diedre, in her 70's she STILL has the magic touch.


----------



## divnanata

V0N1B2 said:


> Great minds think alike doll! I was going to suggest leopard as well.  It's a bit of fun at the end of your sleeves, almost like jazz hands! St. John had this whole red and leopard print thing going on two or three seasons ago and it was amazeballs! I wanted everything!
> Man, this thread is roaring along today.



I've been avoiding coming to grips with my leopard or rather GRRrrrrranimal print obsession but I decided to chronicle the damage this morning. I think I am seriously disturbed. Granted it has taken years to amass all of this stuff and many would question the taste level but I am putting it all out there to shame me into stopping.
It is all over my world - where I live and if I could have a leopard print Ferrari I would.


----------



## divnanata

More l'animal....


----------



## susieserb

Okay WHEN did u get the Stewie boots, whoa even I didn't know you owned this much, but so what I say?


----------



## divnanata

Sorry - not stopping yet...


----------



## divnanata

Suze - those aren't the Stuart Weitzman leopard 50/50's. I found a version by Marmi on clearance. Remember it has taken me years to collect it all and I never get rid of any of it because it never goes out of style. Here's what I'm wearing right now:


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> While waltzing through a clinic yesterday and taking a waiting room exit, what do I see on the tele? DAY OF OUR LIVES~ Then there she was, the WOACA of ALL WOACA's...Diedre Hall our beloved, ageless Marlena.  In the picture below she pulls an old trick of using a scarf to conceal a turkey neck (this is why I have a plethora of scarves...)...



I started watching DOOL when I was 15. I watched on and off for years, but haven't turned it on in ages. I'm not much of a tv person, esp. daytime. But gosh I have always loved Marlena! I'm so glad she's still on the show, until they kill her off again...


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Div that's a lot of animal print, girlfran! I bet you rock it!! 



jello_1955 said:


> So here's my story of trying to look decent at home. I work from home. My typical attire is no makeup, hair in a clip and either work out clothes or what I slept in. One day I get dressed up because I'm going out to dinner later in the day.



I work from home too!  I am lucky if I get out of my jammies and into the shower by lunchtime.  When I do manage that, I'm typically in yoga pants and a tshirt.  However I ALWAYS do my face/hair on the off chance that I need to run an errand or when the Mr. gets home he will agree to go out for dinner.  Winter is the worst. I can go days without setting foot outside the house.  Cabin fever, etc. etc.    It does wonders for the clothing budget but not much for morale...or the waistline!

I like the Soma stuff someone mentioned.  I like the idea of flowy tunics/leggings as an alternative to yoga pants/tshirts.  Thanks for that tip!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Suze - those aren't the Stuart Weitzman leopard 50/50's. I found a version by Marmi on clearance. Remember it has taken me years to collect it all and I never get rid of any of it because it never goes out of style. Here's what I'm wearing right now:


I bow to the Queen of the animals! Your collection makes me smile, and roar! I can only think of two other leopard items on my current wish list, leopard flats and a coat.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I bow to the Queen of the animals! Your collection makes me smile, and roar! I can only think of two other leopard items on my current wish list, leopard flats and a coat.



I have had to physically restrain myself from buying the fifth Michael Kors item in the leopard collection and it is this dress that Heidi Klum wore on Project Runway. It is a one shouldered sex girl confection that I had no business even looking at but Neiman Marcus Last Call had it on clearance. But if Heidi can barely manage to pull it off?  Thank goodness it never has happened.

The other pic is on my radar. STOP ME. Actually it is easy to now since I am currently on a ban by DH.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I can say I've never been into leopard print at all. It's just not ME. If I were to wear it right now, I'd look like ... well, I don't know what I'd look like but it wouldn't be something people would enjoy seeing. On you its fab, though!

Prints on me have to be subtle or minimal. Nothing flashy.


----------



## divnanata

*GeorgiaGirl* - are you sure you can't wear any on your feet or hands?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

sis121598 said:


> I started watching DOOL when I was 15. I watched on and off for years, but haven't turned it on in ages. I'm not much of a tv person, esp. daytime. But gosh I have always loved Marlena! I'm so glad she's still on the show, until they kill her off again...




Not a TV person either. The only time mine gets turned on aside from college football season (SEC football freak here) is to listen to Sirius 80s on 8. Never watched DOOL, but I did watch Y&R all thru the 80s as well as GH in the early to mid-80s.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> *GeorgiaGirl* - are you sure you can't wear any on your feet or hands?





Can't wear anything but toning shoes due to a severe foot disability. As for my hands, it's just not my style.   A lot of people can wear it and pull it off. I like it on others ... Heidi Klum looks fantastic in that dress. But I don't like it on me.

Understated is my style. In everything ... from home decor to fashion. I like to look nice but not stand out.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

When I bought my Chanel bag, I purposely avoided all the quilted styles and anything with a noticeable "CC" logo. The typical Chanel bag is instantly recognizable, and I wanted the fact I was carrying a Chanel kept under wraps. Same with a brooch and sunglasses I got. The brooch is a vintage unsigned piece designed just before Coco died, a camelia with the CC's blending in as part of the flower petals so you can't see them unless you really look closely. The CCs on my sunglasses are only on the ends of the earpiece so they're unseen as well.

I got the brooch & sunglasses around the same time as the bag. I found the sunglasses on Malleries brand new for $99! They were still selling retail for $500! Most comfortable I've ever had. Polarized too! They get PLENTY of use. I also wear the brooch every time I go out.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> Div that's a lot of animal print, girlfran! I bet you rock it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I work from home too!  I am lucky if I get out of my jammies and into the shower by lunchtime.  When I do manage that, I'm typically in yoga pants and a tshirt.  However I ALWAYS do my face/hair on the off chance that I need to run an errand or when the Mr. gets home he will agree to go out for dinner.  Winter is the worst. I can go days without setting foot outside the house.  Cabin fever, etc. etc.    It does wonders for the clothing budget but not much for morale...or the waistline!
> 
> I like the Soma stuff someone mentioned.  I like the idea of flowy tunics/leggings as an alternative to yoga pants/tshirts.  Thanks for that tip!



Ima - I used to work out of the house at one time and I was awful at it. Too many temptations. I , too, try to have my face done every day whether I need it or not. Not good for the hard working DH to come home and find me watching soaps, shopping online AND still slovenly looking. That's where Soma does the trick. You roll out of bed in your 'alluring' - LOL - leopard print lace trimmed cami top from Soma like the one I'm wearing todaynand throw on some black anythings depending on the weather, paint on your eyeliner et voila!


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> When I bought my Chanel bag, I purposely avoided all the quilted styles and anything with a noticeable "CC" logo. The typical Chanel bag is instantly recognizable, and I wanted the fact I was carrying a Chanel kept under wraps. Same with a brooch and sunglasses I got. The brooch is a vintage unsigned piece designed just before Coco died, a camelia with the CC's blending in as part of the flower petals so you can't see them unless you really look closely. The CCs on my sunglasses are only on the ends of the earpiece so they're unseen as well.
> 
> I got the brooch & sunglasses around the same time as the bag. I found the sunglasses on Malleries brand new for $99! They were still selling retail for $500! Most comfortable I've ever had. Polarized too! They get PLENTY of use. I also wear the brooch every time I go out.



Sounds divine! You have much more refined tastes than I do.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Sounds divine! You have much more refined tastes than I do.




Here's the bag: 

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-etoupe-tassel-hobo-bag-i-129002-s-333.html

Brooch:

http://www.malleries.com/vintage-chanel-flower-motif-pin-brooch--i-130395-s-2659.html

Sunglasses (not where I got them but you can see them at least): 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/chanel-black-grey-frame-havana-cc-logo-sunglasses-5252.html


I tried to arrange them all and take a pic myself, but I'm a terrible photographer & couldn't figure out how. The ones I did take were blurry as hell.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Here's the bag:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-etoupe-tassel-hobo-bag-i-129002-s-333.html
> 
> Brooch:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/vintage-chanel-flower-motif-pin-brooch--i-130395-s-2659.html
> 
> Sunglasses (not where I got them but you can see them at least):
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/chanel-black-grey-frame-havana-cc-logo-sunglasses-5252.html
> 
> 
> I tried to arrange them all and take a pic myself, but I'm a terrible photographer & couldn't figure out how. The ones I did take were blurry as hell.



Smart purchases Georgia, timeless.  The Chanel bag u bought reminds me of a Gucci Classic called the Bardot bag.  That was going to be my first designer bag forever, and it would have been if it came in brown but it never did.  I couldn't pull the trigger on a purse that didn't come in the color I thought I HAD to have?  Congrats and don't worry you'll soon be the master of selfies, ( I say tongue and cheek), it took for eva.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> Smart purchases Georgia, timeless.  The Chanel bag u bought reminds me of a Gucci Classic called the Bardot bag.  That was going to be my first designer bag forever, and it would have been if it came in brown but it never did.  I couldn't pull the trigger on a purse that didn't come in the color I thought I HAD to have?  Congrats and don't worry you'll soon be the master of selfies, ( I say tongue and cheek), it took for eva.





I don't take selfies. LOL  I hate seeing pics of myself, so can't imagine anyone else would want to either.

But thank you.


----------



## twinkle.tink

So much animal print! I need to get my courage up.

I had a really exciting day...I went to Costco...lol

Sneaks in the garden, again. I wore my sparkle Topsiders, out and about.

*




*


----------



## susieserb

Yikes there's that coat.  You would rock it! oh boy...


----------



## ImaBagAddict

^^That coat is fab!! I think I'd love to have that!  I don't own a lot of animal print but I do have an adorable pair of leopard print flats that i LOVE!

Yesterday's quick-trip-to-the-grocery outfit.  What do you think of the bag? It's a brand new MMK that the Zappos fairy brought this week. I love that it's Chanel-inspired and big enough to hold all of my crap, but it's soooooo white.  Too much?




p.s. Pardon my weird poses while I figure out this whole selfie in a mirror thing.


----------



## susieserb

Where did you get those cute jeans? I'm a fan of rolling up and those perform very well.

Hey kudos that you snatched a great white bag this late in the game.  They seriously start to sell out and become HTF.  I have two MK bags, he's allot of fun and so is this purse.  Perfect for Spring/Summer KWIM.  Look how pretty it is with your Burberry scarf.

Flats work on your feet really well, are you a narrow?

Speaking of scarves (again), Diane Keaton years ago, on a television interview, stated that neck wraps had to be a staple for a WOACA.  Middle sister was telling me about it.  This revelation was like this "light bulb" moment for the both of us, (so obvious now) but back then not so much?


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Thanks Susie!  

The jeans are Kut from the Kloth Catherine Boyfriend. I love Kut pants.  My feet aren't narrow width but these French Sole Passports are elongated in the toe box so they make my feet look skinny.

I had sworn off MMK items for a couple of years due to quality issues with EVERYTHING of his that I bought - watches, purses, shoes...  I decided to take a chance again with this bag. Hopefully those issues have been resolved.

P.s. I read "I feel bad about my neck." By Nora Ephron a while back so I know all about camouflaging that area!


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> When I bought my Chanel bag, I purposely avoided all the quilted styles and anything with a noticeable "CC" logo. The typical Chanel bag is instantly recognizable, and I wanted the fact I was carrying a Chanel kept under wraps. Same with a brooch and sunglasses I got. The brooch is a vintage unsigned piece designed just before Coco died, a camelia with the CC's blending in as part of the flower petals so you can't see them unless you really look closely. The CCs on my sunglasses are only on the ends of the earpiece so they're unseen as well.
> 
> I got the brooch & sunglasses around the same time as the bag. I found the sunglasses on Malleries brand new for $99! They were still selling retail for $500! Most comfortable I've ever had. Polarized too! They get PLENTY of use. I also wear the brooch every time I go out.





GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Here's the bag:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-etoupe-tassel-hobo-bag-i-129002-s-333.html
> 
> Brooch:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/vintage-chanel-flower-motif-pin-brooch--i-130395-s-2659.html
> 
> Sunglasses (not where I got them but you can see them at least):
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/chanel-black-grey-frame-havana-cc-logo-sunglasses-5252.html
> 
> 
> I tried to arrange them all and take a pic myself, but I'm a terrible photographer & couldn't figure out how. The ones I did take were blurry as hell.



I love everything you bought! You have great taste and I think "understated" can be harder to do... you have to know when to pull in the reins and stop! 



twinkle.tink said:


> So much animal print! I need to get my courage up.
> 
> I had a really exciting day...I went to Costco...lol
> 
> Sneaks in the garden, again. I wore my sparkle Topsiders, out and about.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I started wearing leopard in tiny amounts...that's how it begins. 



divnanata said:


> The other pic is on my radar. STOP ME. Actually it is easy to now since I am currently on a ban by DH.


I lurve this!


ImaBagAddict said:


> ^^That coat is fab!! I think I'd love to have that!  I don't own a lot of animal print but I do have an adorable pair of leopard print flats that i LOVE!
> 
> Yesterday's quick-trip-to-the-grocery outfit.  What do you think of the bag? It's a brand new MMK that the Zappos fairy brought this week. I love that it's Chanel-inspired and big enough to hold all of my crap, but it's soooooo white.  Too much?
> 
> View attachment 2641454
> 
> 
> p.s. Pardon my weird poses while I figure out this whole selfie in a mirror thing.


Who's leopard flats do you own? I want a pair, but haven't settled on which ones yet. I used to have MMK black Selma when it came out, but it was too heavy for me, one of the items I sold and someone else is loving it more than I ever did. I still own 2 MMK watches and a bracelet, which I adore. I have always LOVED white bags, but I am a scaredy cat when it comes to actually forking out $ for one.


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Here's the bag:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-etoupe-tassel-hobo-bag-i-129002-s-333.html
> 
> Brooch:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/vintage-chanel-flower-motif-pin-brooch--i-130395-s-2659.html
> 
> Sunglasses (not where I got them but you can see them at least):
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/chanel-black-grey-frame-havana-cc-logo-sunglasses-5252.html
> 
> 
> I tried to arrange them all and take a pic myself, but I'm a terrible photographer & couldn't figure out how. The ones I did take were blurry as hell.



Both bag and brooch are fabulous and of heirloom quality. They will add drama and glamour to everything you wear so a very smart investment!


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> So much animal print! I need to get my courage up.
> 
> I had a really exciting day...I went to Costco...lol
> 
> Sneaks in the garden, again. I wore my sparkle Topsiders, out and about.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



What a pretty spot! You look cute there and hey - I have sparkle Topsiders too!


----------



## sis121598

I love, love, love my Hudson jeans, but I think they are too long...so do I leave them as is and roll them- I did this the other night, or do I get them hemmed? I'm 5'4" and shrinking...


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> Thanks Susie!
> 
> The jeans are Kut from the Kloth Catherine Boyfriend. I love Kut pants.  My feet aren't narrow width but these French Sole Passports are elongated in the toe box so they make my feet look skinny.
> 
> I had sworn off MMK items for a couple of years due to quality issues with EVERYTHING of his that I bought - watches, purses, shoes...  I decided to take a chance again with this bag. Hopefully those issues have been resolved.
> 
> P.s. I read "I feel bad about my neck." By Nora Ephron a while back so I know all about camouflaging that area!



The white MK looks just like my white Grand Shop Tote - about the same size. That set up looks great on everyone and holds a decent amount of stuff. I think your new bag is perfect and your outfit is sensational! I will have to investigate "Kut" online?


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Kut is available at Nordstrom and of course my fav Zappos!


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I love, love, love my Hudson jeans, but I think they are too long...so do I leave them as is and roll them- I did this the other night, or do I get them hemmed? I'm 5'4" and shrinking...



Cuffing is the super fashionable way to go. It works especially well when you have ankle boots that your longer pants don't quite match up with - they don't look good tucked in and they don't fit right over the top of the boot. 

I think I would stay cuffed in this pair and later get a cropped Hudson and see if you need to trim those?


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Sis here are my AK | Anne Klein iflex flats. They've been worn a lot as you can see.


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Cuffing is the super fashionable way to go. It works especially well when you have ankle boots that your longer pants don't quite match up with - they don't look good tucked in and they don't fit right over the top of the boot.
> 
> I think I would stay cuffed in this pair and later get a cropped Hudson and see if you need to trim those?


That's the easiest solution! Sometimes you just need someone else to agree with you!



ImaBagAddict said:


> Sis here are my AK | Anne Klein iflex flats. They've been worn a lot as you can see.
> 
> View attachment 2641586



Me likey!


----------



## divnanata

Glorious time last night at the Cher and Cyndi Lauper concert!!!  I teared up with the memories and boy did the two provide them. Cher is both a vulnerable, approachable person and yet she is every inch a star oozing glamour and (I have to admit) sex appeal. She wore crazy sexy get ups - a sheer bra with hearts over the you-know-whats, glittery thongs...OUCH!...sheer body suits with strategically placed glitter - you know - the usual Cher gear she's been wearing since the Sixties and my oh my it was a head spinning mind blowing time machine trip! Cyndi bounced around with the energy of a kid. The two were supremely inspirational. The audience was comprised of WOACAS with a few DH's in tow , gay men and female youngsters. Some came in Cher drag. Soooo fun! I had on Chanel rock and roll only because I want to wear this jacket whenever possible before I conk off. But I did pair it with my torn rocker jeans that I really shouldn't wear in public otherwise...

Let's see if I can attach the videos??


----------



## divnanata

Okay - that didn't work? I'll attach a few pictures and try again later. Gotta run now.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Pics look fab, div! I love the layered necklaces! Cher is amazing. I don't know where she gets her energy!

Lookie what I found in my in-boxjust now! An email from Tory Burch promoting these!


----------



## twinkle.tink

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Here's the bag:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-etoupe-tassel-hobo-bag-i-129002-s-333.html
> 
> Brooch:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/vintage-chanel-flower-motif-pin-brooch--i-130395-s-2659.html
> 
> Sunglasses (not where I got them but you can see them at least):
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/chanel-black-grey-frame-havana-cc-logo-sunglasses-5252.html
> 
> 
> I tried to arrange them all and take a pic myself, but I'm a terrible photographer & couldn't figure out how. The ones I did take were blurry as hell.



I love everything! Solid, classic....well done 



ImaBagAddict said:


> ^^That coat is fab!! I think I'd love to have that!  I don't own a lot of animal print but I do have an adorable pair of leopard print flats that i LOVE!
> 
> Yesterday's quick-trip-to-the-grocery outfit.  What do you think of the bag? It's a brand new MMK that the Zappos fairy brought this week. I love that it's Chanel-inspired and big enough to hold all of my crap, but it's soooooo white.  Too much?
> 
> View attachment 2641454
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Pardon my weird poses while I figure out this whole selfie in a mirror thing.



I think it looks great 

I love white bags! Sadly, I am really  rough on them. I have a white Kelly that really needs to go in, I wish I  would have thought of it last winter...I bet the wait is at least 6-8  weeks.

I have a hard time doing mirror selfies, too! We are not the selfie generation 



sis121598 said:


> I love, love, love my Hudson jeans, but I think they are too long...so do I leave them as is and roll them- I did this the other night, or do I get them hemmed? I'm 5'4" and shrinking...



Do you like them cuffed? 

I can't do cuffs...just me...but they are in style.

I want to try the Hudson jeans....I still have not found a pair I love.  



ImaBagAddict said:


> Sis here are my AK | Anne Klein iflex flats. They've been worn a lot as you can see.
> 
> View attachment 2641586



Super cute! 



divnanata said:


> Okay - that didn't work? I'll attach a few pictures and try again later. Gotta run now.



Wahoooo!!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Glorious time last night at the Cher and Cyndi Lauper concert!!!  I teared up with the memories and boy did the two provide them. Cher is both a vulnerable, approachable person and yet she is every inch a star oozing glamour and (I have to admit) sex appeal. She wore crazy sexy get ups - a sheer bra with hearts over the you-know-whats, glittery thongs...OUCH!...sheer body suits with strategically placed glitter - you know - the usual Cher gear she's been wearing since the Sixties and my oh my it was a head spinning mind blowing time machine trip! Cyndi bounced around with the energy of a kid. The two were supremely inspirational. The audience was comprised of WOACAS with a few DH's in tow , gay men and female youngsters. Some came in Cher drag. Soooo fun! I had on Chanel rock and roll only because I want to wear this jacket whenever possible before I conk off. But I did pair it with my torn rocker jeans that I really shouldn't wear in public otherwise...
> 
> Let's see if I can attach the videos??





divnanata said:


> Okay - that didn't work? I'll attach a few pictures and try again later. Gotta run now.


This makes me a bit teary eyed...I am thrilled the WOACA music divas are representing! And what a fun night for eye candy! I'm sure you were getting some nods yourself in that outfit! WOACA WOACA WOACA!!!



ImaBagAddict said:


> Pics look fab, div! I love the layered necklaces! Cher is amazing. I don't know where she gets her energy!
> 
> Lookie what I found in my in-boxjust now! An email from Tory Burch promoting these!
> 
> View attachment 2641622


See!?!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> Yesterday's quick-trip-to-the-grocery outfit.  What do you think of the bag? It's a brand new MMK that the Zappos fairy brought this week. I love that it's Chanel-inspired and big enough to hold all of my crap, but it's soooooo white.  Too much?
> 
> View attachment 2641454
> 
> 
> p.s. Pardon my weird poses while I figure out this whole selfie in a mirror thing.


 
Love the bag and the whole outfit!



twinkle.tink said:


> So much animal print! I need to get my courage up.
> 
> I had a really exciting day...I went to Costco...lol
> 
> Sneaks in the garden, again. I wore my sparkle Topsiders, out and about.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Great casual outfit!



susieserb said:


> Now in my twenties I thought this WOACA was too incredible NOT EVEN PLAUSIBLE/BELIEVABLE?  How oh how could Donna Mills at the decrepit age of 40 look so young (yes I really felt that way).  I would get lost in her face while watching Knots Landing.  Tuning into that show just to drink in her beauty.
> 
> Like Diedre, in her 70's she STILL has the magic touch.


 
Donna looks incredible! 



divnanata said:


> More l'animal....


 
Love all the animal print!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Here's the bag:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-chanel-etoupe-tassel-hobo-bag-i-129002-s-333.html
> 
> Brooch:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/vintage-chanel-flower-motif-pin-brooch--i-130395-s-2659.html
> 
> Sunglasses (not where I got them but you can see them at least):
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/chanel-black-grey-frame-havana-cc-logo-sunglasses-5252.html
> 
> 
> I tried to arrange them all and take a pic myself, but I'm a terrible photographer & couldn't figure out how. The ones I did take were blurry as hell.


 
Great classic items!



susieserb said:


> While waltzing through a clinic yesterday and taking a waiting room exit, what do I see on the tele? DAY OF OUR LIVES~ Then there she was, the WOACA of ALL WOACA's...Diedre Hall our beloved, ageless Marlena.  In the picture below she pulls an old trick of using a scarf to conceal a turkey neck (this is why I have a plethora of scarves...)...


 
Deidre is timeless! I watched DOOL as a kid in the 80's with my mom. My favorite storyline was when she was possessed by the devil, lol! 



divnanata said:


> I've been avoiding coming to grips with my leopard or rather GRRrrrrranimal print obsession but I decided to chronicle the damage this morning. I think I am seriously disturbed. Granted it has taken years to amass all of this stuff and many would question the taste level but I am putting it all out there to shame me into stopping.
> It is all over my world - where I live and if I could have a leopard print Ferrari I would.


 
You have so many wonderful items!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> Okay - that didn't work? I'll attach a few pictures and try again later. Gotta run now.


 
Looks like fun, divnanata!


----------



## twinkle.tink

HermesNewbie said:


> Looks like fun, divnanata!



I agree! 

My hubby and I were just saying, "We need a concert!!" But we can't agree...lol.

I went chasing a little white ball today. 
I wore this Nike tennis/running dress that I got at the Goodwill for 2.99! Wahoo! 

Who said, 'pre-owned'? I love that! Oh, yesterday's outfit was 100% pre-owned as well . Seriously, 95% of my current wardrobe is!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

twinkle.tink said:


> I agree!
> 
> My hubby and I were just saying, "We need a concert!!" But we can't agree...lol.
> 
> I went chasing a little white ball today.
> I wore this Nike tennis/running dress that I got at the Goodwill for 2.99! Wahoo!
> 
> Who said, 'pre-owned'? I love that! Oh, yesterday's outfit was 100% pre-owned as well . Seriously, 95% of my current wardrobe is!


 
You look so cute and you have a fantastic figure! I love Goodwill, I've gotten so many great items over the years.


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> You look so cute and you have a fantastic figure! I love Goodwill, I've gotten so many great items over the years.


MY BFF use to go to a Goodwill in the Chicago area (by her work) and scored all kinds of fabulous things...in the antique arena.  She had this awesome cutting board that I drool over to this day.  Okay, okay not the kind of accessory applicable to this thread but STILL????


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> I agree!
> 
> My hubby and I were just saying, "We need a concert!!" But we can't agree...lol.
> 
> I went chasing a little white ball today.
> I wore this Nike tennis/running dress that I got at the Goodwill for 2.99! Wahoo!
> 
> Who said, 'pre-owned'? I love that! Oh, yesterday's outfit was 100% pre-owned as well . Seriously, 95% of my current wardrobe is!


You give that other HWONY Ramona a run for her money in your tennis dress!


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Pics look fab, div! I love the layered necklaces! Cher is amazing. I don't know where she gets her energy!
> 
> Lookie what I found in my in-boxjust now! An email from Tory Burch promoting these!
> 
> View attachment 2641622


I want the Chanel version in black and white patent (cap toe) but that will only happen when pigs fly.   
Oooooop there goes one now


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Susie my Chanel list is sooooo long. I'm constantly looking toward the sky, too!


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Susie my Chanel list is sooooo long. I'm constantly looking toward the sky, too!


But I think I see pigs?...FLYING!!!!


----------



## susieserb

Do you recognize this Glamazon?  She has a fabulous wig line and as you can see she's wearing one while strolling the street.  Sex girls of sex girls in the 60's + early 70's.


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> I agree!
> 
> My hubby and I were just saying, "We need a concert!!" But we can't agree...lol.
> 
> I went chasing a little white ball today.
> I wore this Nike tennis/running dress that I got at the Goodwill for 2.99! Wahoo!
> 
> Who said, 'pre-owned'? I love that! Oh, yesterday's outfit was 100% pre-owned as well . Seriously, 95% of my current wardrobe is!



WOW! What a cute tennis dress. Love the color too. Good job!


----------



## divnanata

I know who that is, Suze, but I won't say. Another hint: she was in "Legally Blonde'...


----------



## V0N1B2

susieserb said:


> Do you recognize this Glamazon?  She has a fabulous wig line and as you can see she's wearing one while strolling the street.  Sex girls of sex girls in the 60's + early 70's.



I totally forgot about Ms. Welch. Major major WOACA
Still gorgeous!

Edit: sorry, did I ruin the surprise?


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> I totally forgot about Ms. Welch. Major major WOACA
> Still gorgeous!
> 
> Edit: sorry, did I ruin the surprise?



NOPE!!! YOU WIN!!

She not bad?


----------



## susieserb

Two days ago accidentally I stumbled upon HSN and Rhonda Shear (a fascinating WOACA); she was hacking her new wares so I had to watch.  Rocki's outfit reminds me of the cardigan that Rhonda is promoting along with her cami-bra tanky thang.  
http://www.hsn.com/products/rhonda-...-wrap/7424488?query=7424488&isSuggested=True&

Truly click on the video and get the full effects of this product but MOST RHONDA HERSELF!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

I won? Yay!!!! 

Please send your turquoise jewellery to:
V0N1B2
c/o Canada


----------



## divnanata

I feel like focusing on Vera Wang (born 1949). She has accomplished many amazing things and I am jealous of her career. Did you know she was a champion figure skater before she went into fashion? The only reason she gave it up was that she failed to make the Olympic team. Besides being the go-to name for couture bridal dressing - and all the "IT" girls of any stripe have gone to her - Vera also designs those amazing dresses the creme de la creme figure skaters wear in all the competitions. Like me she has a degree in Art History but she managed to rise to the top at Vogue (starting in 1970) and was a senior fashion editor for years under Diana Vreeland.

Maybe because she designs so many white things she is big on wearing black herself??


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> MY BFF use to go to a Goodwill in the Chicago area (by her work) and scored all kinds of fabulous things...in the antique arena.  She had this awesome cutting board that I drool over to this day.  Okay, okay not the kind of accessory applicable to this thread but STILL????


 
It's so exciting to find antiques and other household treasures at Goodwill! I once found a Wedgwood vase for 75 cents.



susieserb said:


> Do you recognize this Glamazon?  She has a fabulous wig line and as you can see she's wearing one while strolling the street.  Sex girls of sex girls in the 60's + early 70's.


 
Raquel! I almost didn't recognize her!



V0N1B2 said:


> I won? Yay!!!!
> 
> Please send your turquoise jewellery to:
> V0N1B2
> c/o Canada


 
LOL!


----------



## susieserb

I believe woman like VW are lovingly called LOLLIPOPS


----------



## divnanata

^Why are they called that? Big head/stick bodies?

Meanwhile here is some more Raquel. There's been a huge influx of women in their 70's getting plastic because of some of these recent pictures of her. But she herself has always denied getting work and was the face of MAC cosmetics at the age of 66. She's 73 now. Apparently she loves to show off the girls but I think it must be hard to camouflage them even if she tried?


----------



## twinkle.tink

Raquel looks fabulous!  I love every single VW pic! I think, I am in the bath so they are small 
I have had bad migraines all week, I get cluster/rebound migraines. No sympathy required, more of an explanation. I get a little spacey and rambling at times when I am just trying to plow through them. Or some times,  I just disappear....I will be back; I am just licking my wounds 

Mommy & me gymnastics today, thinking I might might break out the leopard tank ....hmmmm.....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Raquel is 73?? Wowza!


----------



## twinkle.tink

It will only let me add one pic at a time on the mobile...I hope it is not huge.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Shoes, sunnies and purse are Vuitton. 
Rest from Savers (pre-owned).


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> It will only let me add one pic at a time on the mobile...I hope it is not huge.


Great gams TWINKS, keep playing tennis gurl it's paying off!  Love that purse with the LV flats they even balance out your hair?


----------



## susieserb

Our Susie is all grown up and showing us how it's done?


----------



## susieserb

Not quite the same but I was inspired to pile it on.  In true Coco spirit I did take away one thing before I left the mirror.


----------



## twinkle.tink

susieserb said:


> Great gams TWINKS, keep playing tennis gurl it's paying off!  Love that purse with the LV flats they even balance out your hair?



Tee hee...thanks, I do have a lot of hair. I did just cut off about 4 inches last month! The LV shoe are kitten heel. I have about  8 pairs similar..because I love the height! It's a good thing I live in CA and  can wear them pretty much Feb-Oct. 

I love your pic in the car!  Nothing like a great red bag


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> Shoes, sunnies and purse are Vuitton.
> Rest from Savers (pre-owned).



Twink what a fabulous look! And I see LEOPARD!!! Grrr. Plus the accessories are the way I like them with cool details like red accents and cherries. And you sure can pull off short!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Not quite the same but I was inspired to pile it on.  In true Coco spirit I did take away one thing before I left the mirror.



You know I am jealous of all that bling Suze! You are my inspiration for all things BAaaaad!!!*

*By BAD I mean all the stuff I am craving and conjuring up shady ways of paying for and so have no business buying....*


----------



## divnanata

Yay! I don't have to cook tonight and I get to go out of the house and not just to take out the garbage!!!! But as I am getting ready and painting on my eyeliner I am reminded of a couple of topics I want to address regarding WOACA's looking their best. Apparently our eyebrows thin at an alarming rate and we NEED them. I know from drawing beautiful faces that eyebrows make a huge difference to how our face comes off. Top models like Carmen have incredible eyebrows whether they are painted on or not. But it is so hard to make them natural looking. Anybody using Latisse and if so how does it work on eyebrows? I know Susie is but the jury is still out. Does it make each hair grow longer and you still have sparse patches or does it make MORE hairs?


----------



## divnanata

Oh yeah - the other topic I need to post about before I get in trouble with DH because I'm not ready yet IS...there is a modeling contest by "V" magazine and Ford models to find the next "IT" girl. Karl Lagerfeld will help judge and then he will photograph the winner AND feature her in his upcoming Chanel and Fendi shows. Could anything BE more glam? I *think not!* And I want a WOACA out there to WIN! WHY NOT?


----------



## twinkle.tink

divnanata said:


> Twink what a fabulous look! And I see LEOPARD!!! Grrr. Plus the accessories are the way I like them with cool details like red accents and cherries. And you sure can pull off short!



Yes! You inspired me. That tank has been sitting in my drawer for about 4 months now. Believe it or not, my first animal print item!  I must admit, I love the bag! It is is LE from 7 or 8 years ago. I think it it was only 700 or 800 pieces made, I will have to look it up. It is far too small for me, I hardly use it and yet it I love it 

Yeah, on the shorts...I still not sure on the can or is it the should...but I figure I am going to enjoy this summer and see from there 



divnanata said:


> Yay! I don't have to cook tonight and I get to go out of the house and not just to take out the garbage!!!! But as I am getting ready and painting on my eyeliner I am reminded of a couple of topics I want to address regarding WOACA's looking their best. Apparently our eyebrows thin at an alarming rate and we NEED them. I know from drawing beautiful faces that eyebrows make a huge difference to how our face comes off. Top models like Carmen have incredible eyebrows whether they are painted on or not. But it is so hard to make them natural looking. Anybody using Latisse and if so how does it work on eyebrows? I know Susie is but the jury is still out. Does it make each hair grow longer and you still have sparse patches or does it make MORE hairs?



Funny you should mention this, I just made a post for Rapid Lash, which can be used for both eyelashes and brows.  I bought it for my lashes and decided after years of plucking my natural arch eyebrows round, I would experiment for awhile and let the arch grow. Also, my hubby likes them full and is always complaining I pluck too much. It is 5 weeks today and I am pleasantly surprised it works well...for both. I do notice about 1/3 of my brows come in white, so those still get plucked...but it is enough growth that my arch is back and I have added to both ends to lengthen.


----------



## jello_1955

http://thatsnotmyage.blogspot.com

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I really enjoy this WOACA blog. Anyone else a fan?


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> Funny you should mention this, I just made a post for Rapid Lash, which can be used for both eyelashes and brows.  I bought it for my lashes and decided after years of plucking my natural arch eyebrows round, I would experiment for awhile and let the arch grow. Also, my hubby likes them full and is always complaining I pluck too much. It is 5 weeks today and I am pleasantly surprised it works well...for both. I do notice about 1/3 of my brows come in white, so those still get plucked...but it is enough growth that my arch is back and I have added to both ends to lengthen.



Is Rapid Lash an over-the-counter product? I need to start doing something although I will still paint on my Cleopatra cat eye liner since I have been doing that even before it was fashionable just because I like it. But eyelashes are important as well I know that some experts caution that WOACAS should tone down the make-up on the eye region because the contrast would be too harsh and they advocate a lighter touch. I say be dramatic!

I'm going to try this trick from backstage make-up artist Vincent Oquendo: "Start by gently curling the lashes from roots to tip. (I don't own a lash curler. Must get one). Apply three coats of mascara to just the base of the upper lashes (?!) by wiggling the brush against the roots. While one eyelash is drying, repeat on the other eye. Then go back to the first eye, which by now should be dry, and apply a final coat over the length of the eyelash. This technique gives a really strong base so the eyelashes stay lifted."

Well Okay! That's a lot of mascara but it might be worth it to just get savvy with fake lashes like the ones the Housewives wear. Lisa Vanderpump can barely keep her mink coat wearing eyes open but it LOOKS GOOD - which is the whole point.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

twinkle.tink said:


> It will only let me add one pic at a time on the mobile...I hope it is not huge.



Your legs are to die for!



twinkle.tink said:


> Shoes, sunnies and purse are Vuitton.
> Rest from Savers (pre-owned).



Savers! I used to love that store when I lived on the West Coast!



susieserb said:


> Not quite the same but I was inspired to pile it on.  In true Coco spirit I did take away one thing before I left the mirror.



Love it!


----------



## Suzie

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> I'm upstairs most of the time, so my parents answer the door. Literally no one ever sees me except my parents on most days. Oh, and the dog, but he doesn't care what I look like. When I go out it's only to the grocery store, drugstore, doctor's office, bank drive-thru and out to dinner with the parents once a week. I haven't been "out" out (like a night on the town) since 2010.



That's not good, do you have any girlfriends you could catch up with?


----------



## Suzie

divnanata said:


> More l'animal....



Love, love, love all of your animal print pieces, we are twins on the LV scarf.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Is Rapid Lash an over-the-counter product? I need to start doing something although I will still paint on my Cleopatra cat eye liner since I have been doing that even before it was fashionable just because I like it. But eyelashes are important as well I know that some experts caution that WOACAS should tone down the make-up on the eye region because the contrast would be too harsh and they advocate a lighter touch. I say be dramatic!
> 
> I'm going to try this trick from backstage make-up artist Vincent Oquendo: "Start by gently curling the lashes from roots to tip. (I don't own a lash curler. Must get one). Apply three coats of mascara to just the base of the upper lashes (?!) by wiggling the brush against the roots. While one eyelash is drying, repeat on the other eye. Then go back to the first eye, which by now should be dry, and apply a final coat over the length of the eyelash. This technique gives a really strong base so the eyelashes stay lifted."
> 
> Well Okay! That's a lot of mascara but it might be worth it to just get savvy with fake lashes like the ones the Housewives wear. Lisa Vanderpump can barely keep her mink coat wearing eyes open but it LOOKS GOOD - which is the whole point.


Whoa this is exactly how I do my lashes, omg like step by step for decades? Latisse is a necessity for a WOACA, like zit cream is for a teenager...


----------



## susieserb

jello_1955 said:


> http://thatsnotmyage.blogspot.com
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I really enjoy this WOACA blog. Anyone else a fan?


Very cool blog, TY FOR SHARING!


----------



## divnanata

jello_1955 said:


> http://thatsnotmyage.blogspot.com
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I really enjoy this WOACA blog. Anyone else a fan?



OMGoodness! I must not have been that awake because I completely missed this link to this delightful blog. It is wonderful to have another one to check in with! And I love reading about everyday life in other countries.


----------



## divnanata

Now I am in the mood to post assorted snaps of WOACAS of style. You will recognize most as blasts from the past updated. Do you think Suzanne Somers is getting away with this dress and décolletage?

That's Tyne Daley who was either Cagny or Lacey? She said about her current self:
"You know, my hair is very upsetting to people , but out's on purpose. It is important to look old so that the young will not be afraid of dying. People don't like old women. We don't honor age in our society, and we certainly don't honor it in Hollywood."

I can't stand believing that this is completely true? Have you seen the latest eps of "Orange is the New Black"? The older white haired  prisoners were also bemoaning being ignored and isolated. But if we're being ignored it is because we are allowing it to happen. When we try to conform to a youthful beauty standard that is impossible to uphold we negate our true beauty. We have to destroy this myth that only the young are to be celebrated.


----------



## divnanata

Let's see if I can find some more on this dreary Saturday morning....

I'll name them and if you ever are wondering who someone is - like Daryl Hannah above - just let me know.

1) Naomi Campbell
2) Cybill Shepherd
3) Diane Keaton
4) Olivia Newton-John - *wearing leopard scarf*
5) Susan Sarandon
6) Morgan Fairchild
7) Jaclyn Smith
8) Susan Lucci
9) Sophia Loren
10) Diane Von Furstenberg


----------



## divnanata

And a few more lovelies. Some deserve their own features and I will explore that later.
1) Patricia and Rosanna Arquette
2) Elle Macpherson
3) Kelly Ripa
4) Daphne Guiness
5) Cyndi Lauper
6) Helen Mirren
7) Julie Christie
8) Mariska Hargitay/mom Jayne Mansfield
9) Katherine Ross
10) Kim Basinger


----------



## HauteMama

divnanata said:


> I can't stand believing that this is completely true? Have you seen the latest eps of "Orange is the New Black"? The older white haired  prisoners were also bemoaning being ignored and isolated. But if we're being ignored it is because we are allowing it to happen. When we try to conform to a youthful beauty standard that is impossible to uphold we negate our true beauty. We have to destroy this myth that only the young are to be celebrated.



Although in principle I agree with you about needing to stop trying to appear 20 when we are 60, I do NOT agree that we are "allowing" ourselves to be ignored. While it is fabulous when a woman ages naturally in Hollywood, they are ignored by the media, by filmmakers, etc. These women WANT to work, and they want important movie roles, but in the vast majority of cases they don't get them. They aren't being ignored because they are "allowing" it to happen; they are being ignored because of the societal bias against ageing women. 

If every single woman refused plastic surgery and did not colour their hair, it still wouldn't end people overlooking older women. Many women do not want to conform to a youthful standard, but they see no alternative. It is either try to appear younger and get a few more movie roles, or age naturally and be ignored. If all those women stood up and shouted, do you think it would make a difference? Women have been speaking out about ageism in Hollywood for years, and it still hasn't changed. We shouldn't blame the victims, IMO, by saying they allow themselves to be ignored.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Cuffing is the super fashionable way to go. It works especially well when you have ankle boots that your longer pants don't quite match up with - they don't look good tucked in and they don't fit right over the top of the boot.
> 
> I think I would stay cuffed in this pair and later get a cropped Hudson and see if you need to trim those?





Cuffing jeans was the "thing" when I was a HS freshman in the early 80s. Funny how trends come back around.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

susieserb said:


> Do you recognize this Glamazon?  She has a fabulous wig line and as you can see she's wearing one while strolling the street.  Sex girls of sex girls in the 60's + early 70's.





Raquel Welch?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Suzie said:


> That's not good, do you have any girlfriends you could catch up with?





Nope.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> Let's see if I can find some more on this dreary Saturday morning....
> 
> I'll name them and if you ever are wondering who someone is - like Daryl Hannah above - just let me know.
> 
> 1) Naomi Campbell
> 2) Cybill Shepherd
> 3) Diane Keaton
> 4) Olivia Newton-John - *wearing leopard scarf*
> 5) Susan Sarandon
> 6) Morgan Fairchild
> 7) Jaclyn Smith
> 8) Susan Lucci
> 9) Sophia Loren
> 10) Diane Von Furstenberg




The first pic ... the guy on the right ... WTH is up with his hair?   Marge Simpson minus the blue. Not a good look!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> And a few more lovelies. Some deserve their own features and I will explore that later.
> 1) Patricia and Rosanna Arquette
> 2) Elle Macpherson
> 3) Kelly Ripa
> 4) Daphne Guiness
> 5) Cyndi Lauper
> 6) Helen Mirren
> 7) Julie Christie
> 8) Mariska Hargitay/mom Jayne Mansfield
> 9) Katherine Ross
> 10) Kim Basinger




I know it's her style, but Cyndi Lauper looks absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Suzie

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Nope.



We can be your girlfriends here.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Suzie said:


> We can be your girlfriends here.




Well, I appreciate that. Thank you.


----------



## divnanata

HauteMama said:


> Although in principle I agree with you about needing to stop trying to appear 20 when we are 60, I do NOT agree that we are "allowing" ourselves to be ignored. While it is fabulous when a woman ages naturally in Hollywood, they are ignored by the media, by filmmakers, etc. These women WANT to work, and they want important movie roles, but in the vast majority of cases they don't get them. They aren't being ignored because they are "allowing" it to happen; they are being ignored because of the societal bias against ageing women.
> 
> If every single woman refused plastic surgery and did not colour their hair, it still wouldn't end people overlooking older women. Many women do not want to conform to a youthful standard, but they see no alternative. It is either try to appear younger and get a few more movie roles, or age naturally and be ignored. If all those women stood up and shouted, do you think it would make a difference? Women have been speaking out about ageism in Hollywood for years, and it still hasn't changed. We shouldn't blame the victims, IMO, by saying they allow themselves to be ignored.



I have been thinking about what you said all through the Tom Cruise movie I just saw. My DH said experiencing the film was like watching someone else play a video game. I thought about how Tom Cruise and many other older male stars can coast a little longer than their female counterparts. And I thought about how men in general are secure within themselves to feel like they are studs at any age - no matter what they look like. No matter how many times they are rejected!

The last thing I want to do is burden any aging woman by trying to make her feel guilty that she is bowing to societal pressures. Recently my ideas about aging have undergone a shift and it all started with the research for this thread. I changed my perspective and suddenly the world seemed radically different. I just realized I could choose to not want to be young. I do want to be as attractive as possible and I want to be a Diva - something a young woman cannot be in my book. I have no issues with plastic surgery or Botox or hair dye! In fact I'm exploring all of that and my hair has been colored in some form for over 45 years. But - and this is just me talking - I refuse in my own mind to think that young is better and I think this is a healthy first step. I didn't explain that very well by saying women allow themselves to be pushed back. It is true that the pressure to conform is overwhelming and while inroads are being made every day, the hurdles are just too great.

But the world is changing so quickly. We are all living longer and the way we live our lives doesn't much resemble how are mothers did at this age - at least for me. I watched Cher and Cyndi Lauper hop around on stage and wear revealing costumes and who the heck did that years ago when they were 68? ( Cher now says "This is a Woman's World"!) We have so many more tools and medical treatments to keep us looking out best. We are going to be around a long time and rather than lose our powers and be ignored all those years I would hope we can figure out a way to reverse the negatives. And again - to me it starts with reversing it in your own head.
Sorry for writing a book....but there's lots more to say about this. I promise I'll shut up now!:feminist:


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

OK, you said you liked my honesty, so I'm just gonna be blunt here.

Personally I don't give a damn what celebs do or don't do. I did when I was in my teens, but not since. Hollywood is all fake BS which I have no interest in aspiring to. These people play make believe for a living. They wouldn't know reality if it bit 'em on the ***. Seriously. I've been to L.A. twice -- not to see famous faces but famous places. For me, the pleasure was found soaking in the breathtaking scenery in Malibu (God's artistry on display), touring the Queen Mary, driving up to the Griffith Observatory, window shopping on Rodeo Drive and riding the rides at Universal Studios. I did see a handful of celebs I recognized but probably passed tons more without even knowing it because I don't know who the vast majority of them even are anymore. NYC? Same thing. Fun place to visit, but I don't wanna go back.

The most interesting and beautiful people on the planet are those who make their mark on society by going about their day-to-day lives in their communities ... helping others, creating amazing things, sharing knowledge, serving their countries ... all with no fanfare or walks down a red carpet. They're my heroes. Someone may look nice on a big screen or in a splashy magazine layout but in real life be an absolute jerk and/or moron. What we see is an image. A facade created by the Hollywood machine for entertainment. 

Sure, watching a movie or whatnot to forget about life for a while is fun. But you can't base your whole existence around it. Do your own thing. Make your own style. I guarantee whatever you come up with will be more interesting and cool than anything Hollywood and the media can create.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

A great example of this is Jill Conley, a woman in her 30s currently fighting Stage 4 breast cancer which has spread to her lungs and bones. Her wish is to use the time she has left to help others feel good about themselves and their bodies no matter the circumstance. You have a big scar where your breast or breasts used to be? Pfffft. Who cares? True beauty comes from the inside out, and Jill radiates it. If you're interested in learning more about her, google her and check out her website. Make sure to watch the video on there. It's raw, yet one of the most beautiful, poignant and inspiring things you'll ever see.

As much as her health allows, she travels around speaking to groups -- young and old -- about body image. She's inspired untold numbers of people, and the difference she's made and is making will continue long after she's gone.

I wanna be Jill when I grow up.


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Cuffing jeans was the "thing" when I was a HS freshman in the early 80s. Funny how trends come back around.



They always do! I roll my eyes when fashion editors get all fluffed up about the newest thing - these days coming up are track jackets. You know - the ones that are blousoned out and then have a stretchy bottom. Good thing I kept one from 2005. When seen by new eyes these look 'cool' and edgy. But I can't help remembering how Fran Drescher's TV mother Sylvia and grandmother Yetta wore them all the time on "The Nanny". Plus look who else was the "Queen of Leopard".


----------



## divnanata

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> OK, you said you liked my honesty, so I'm just gonna be blunt here.
> 
> Personally I don't give a damn what celebs do or don't do. I did when I was in my teens, but not since. Hollywood is all fake BS which I have no interest in aspiring to. These people play make believe for a living. They wouldn't know reality if it bit 'em on the ***. Seriously. I've been to L.A. twice -- not to see famous faces but famous places. For me, the pleasure was found soaking in the breathtaking scenery in Malibu (God's artistry on display), touring the Queen Mary, driving up to the Griffith Observatory, window shopping on Rodeo Drive and riding the rides at Universal Studios. I did see a handful of celebs I recognized but probably passed tons more without even knowing it because I don't know who the vast majority of them even are anymore. NYC? Same thing. Fun place to visit, but I don't wanna go back.
> 
> The most interesting and beautiful people on the planet are those who make their mark on society by going about their day-to-day lives in their communities ... helping others, creating amazing things, sharing knowledge, serving their countries ... all with no fanfare or walks down a red carpet. They're my heroes. Someone may look nice on a big screen or in a splashy magazine layout but in real life be an absolute jerk and/or moron. What we see is an image. A facade created by the Hollywood machine for entertainment.
> 
> Sure, watching a movie or whatnot to forget about life for a while is fun. But you can't base your whole existence around it. Do your own thing. Make your own style. I guarantee whatever you come up with will be more interesting and cool than anything Hollywood and the media can create.



We jut can't escape the images that Hollywood and fashion inundate us with. Just try to ignore Kim Kardashian when news of her is everywhere on the planet. There is  fascination with celebrity that goes beyond comprehension and so much money is made from this obsession most of the world has. Unknown people who are living far more beautiful lives don't generate website hits and sales of gossip magazines. 

I love discussing shallow subjects like style and glamour here because basically there is hardly any focus on that for WOACAS. I don't want to glorify celebrities and feed into the mania but their images are plentiful and we all know and remember them. We've seen how their faces have changed and we can learn how to LOOK our best - not necessarily BE our best from them.

Meanwhile I love your letting us know of jillfightscancer.com. She is stunning and so brave. And it helps me shift the focus in my mind of who should inspire me. I really don't like reading "More" magazine because their mission statement is about celebrating extraordinary WOACAS that are saving the world while still looking good. That stuff makes me feel inadequate.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> OK, you said you liked my honesty, so I'm just gonna be blunt here.
> 
> Personally I don't give a damn what celebs do or don't do. I did when I was in my teens, but not since. Hollywood is all fake BS which I have no interest in aspiring to. These people play make believe for a living. They wouldn't know reality if it bit 'em on the ***. Seriously. I've been to L.A. twice -- not to see famous faces but famous places. For me, the pleasure was found soaking in the breathtaking scenery in Malibu (God's artistry on display), touring the Queen Mary, driving up to the Griffith Observatory, window shopping on Rodeo Drive and riding the rides at Universal Studios. I did see a handful of celebs I recognized but probably passed tons more without even knowing it because I don't know who the vast majority of them even are anymore. NYC? Same thing. Fun place to visit, but I don't wanna go back.
> 
> The most interesting and beautiful people on the planet are those who make their mark on society by going about their day-to-day lives in their communities ... helping others, creating amazing things, sharing knowledge, serving their countries ... all with no fanfare or walks down a red carpet. They're my heroes. Someone may look nice on a big screen or in a splashy magazine layout but in real life be an absolute jerk and/or moron. What we see is an image. A facade created by the Hollywood machine for entertainment.
> 
> Sure, watching a movie or whatnot to forget about life for a while is fun. But you can't base your whole existence around it. Do your own thing. Make your own style. I guarantee whatever you come up with will be more interesting and cool than anything Hollywood and the media can create.


Yesterday when I was exchanging/buying Lululemon stuff there was lots of animated convos with the SA's (they love em young and gorgy in that store; but there was one 40 something working there as well).  Yes I know SA's are now taught to compliment and butter up patrons (and hell they should), but it was still nice to have pleasant exchanges and positive interactions.  These young gals, if they were acting, came off as very genuine and we had a hoot hacking it up.  

I was telling this young mother, SA that my desire in athletic pants is a HIGH rise to cover up my muffin top (let your need be known right?)?  She exclaimed ME TOO.  I want that myself, she went on to explain, ever since I had my kid I just want that area to be more secure (I zone in on her "area" looked pretty darn tight to me) BUT she was wearing a high supportive leggings?  

The bottom line, this SA really helped me   a great sales gal, but like Georgia said true beauty comes from within with humbleness, kindness, generosity.  

Do you know what I HATE about old people? Their sense of entitlement (just like our spoiled youth).  Baby boomers are horribly self centered (and we are).  Our generational category spans many years more then any other.  Nothing is worse then seeing a huffy, snappish, prickly women yelp out orders and demands simply because "I'm of age now, so you better listen to me".  Unfortunately I see this in spades and so does the youth.  Check your cross faces at the door and wear the most glamorous accessory of them all A BIG SMILE.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> We jut can't escape the images that Hollywood and fashion inundate us with. Just try to ignore Kim Kardashian when news of her is everywhere on the planet. There is  fascination with celebrity that goes beyond comprehension and so much money is made from this obsession most of the world has. Unknown people who are living far more beautiful lives don't generate website hits and sales of gossip magazines.
> 
> I love discussing shallow subjects like style and glamour here because basically there is hardly any focus on that for WOACAS. I don't want to glorify celebrities and feed into the mania but their images are plentiful and we all know and remember them. We've seen how their faces have changed and we can learn how to LOOK our best - not necessarily BE our best from them.
> 
> Meanwhile I love your letting us know of jillfightscancer.com. She is stunning and so brave. And it helps me shift the focus in my mind of who should inspire me. I really don't like reading "More" magazine because their mission statement is about celebrating extraordinary WOACAS that are saving the world while still looking good. That stuff makes me feel inadequate.




Yes you can ignore the Kardashians and their ilk because I do. I don't give the gossip magazines and websites even a first glance, much less a second; I only watch TV on Saturdays during college football season; I listen to 70s & 80s music on Sirius XM at home and a local station that only plays songs from that era in the car; I don't go to movies or rent them either. The celeb world is totally not on my radar. 

And no, everyday people don't sell magazines. That's my entire point. Everyday people aren't less than celebs because they don't appear on glamour or gossip magazine covers. IMO, they're *more than* because they do what they do without the fanfare.

Don't try to be someone else's airbrushed idea of the perfect WOACA. Be *you* ... warts and all. To the entire world, you may be nothing. But to someone, you're their everything. Even without your face on the cover of Vogue.


----------



## divnanata

* Georgia Girl* :Well I can't change me any more than you can change being you. I'm someone who has followed fashion, beauty and glamour since infancy. I knew all the models names in the pages of Seventeen and Mademoiselle from 1964 on. ( The photos below include Colleen Corby who was a very popular teenage cover girl I wonder what she looks like now?...) I wanted to be Julie Christie and Twiggy - not in essentials but by absorbing their glam factor.

 Just like you I have marched to my own drummer and stood up to the face of societal pressure but in an opposite way. In the early Seventies I attended a very liberal East coast college and I was from a wholesome midwestern town. Armed with my carefully selected Cher-like bell bottoms and eyeliner and frosted hair I encountered the unshaven legs, ugly Earth shoes, grungy Levi jeans, bulbous ski parkas, shapeless everything and absolutely no make-up whatsoever style of my ardent feminist classmates. Did I adapt to this hippie naturalism? NO! I was me and I always have been. I was even made fun of for my anti-style by a friend and writer for National Lampoon several years later. I just laughed!!! And I drink in the inspiration of whatever beauty is around me constantly whether it is of the shallow celeb variety or the gal on the street. Inner beauty is always the finest - who can challenge that? but I'm sticking with shallow stuff for now!


----------



## divnanata

Oooh - so I found Colleen today. She is in her mid sixties. I also found this cover she appeared on and I remember wanting that swimsuit so much I could hardly stand it. I also loved the little girl snub nosed pigtail style of Sally Field as Gidget that Colleen shared. Unfortunately i was not a snub nosed pigtail type.


----------



## susieserb

^^^^^As a little girl watching you absorb these magazines I remember the glossy pics posted above.  Wonderful memories coming back here, especially your enthusiasm over a crisp, pristine issue that I dutifully jumped on my Schwinn and retrieved from "the little store", making sure that I extracted the perfect specimen (read a non dented Seventeen Magazine) for you to breath (all for a meager 25 cents to put in my pocket)...for me it was all about the $$$$$$.


----------



## jello_1955

divnanata said:


> Oooh - so I found Colleen today. She is in her mid sixties. I also found this cover she appeared on and I remember wanting that swimsuit so much I could hardly stand it. I also loved the little girl snub nosed pigtail style of Sally Field as Gidget that Colleen shared. Unfortunately i was not a snub nosed pigtail type.




Wow, I thought that was Audrey Hepburn at first.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Ok ladies, we have a great resource here for WOACA but I need help with my HOACA.  We're traveling to France (no Paris) in September and I need some fashion advice for the Mr.  We know white tennis shoes, sports logos, ball caps, fanny packs etc are a no no (not that he'd wear them anyway) but what about shorts? Do men in France wear shorts? What about lightweight outerwear? Sport coat?  

Any idea where to ask such questions? I haven't seen a Men's forum on Tpf.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> Ok ladies, we have a great resource here for WOACA but I need help with my HOACA.  We're traveling to France (no Paris) in September and I need some fashion advice for the Mr.  We know white tennis shoes, sports logos, ball caps, fanny packs etc are a no no (not that he'd wear them anyway) but what about shorts? Do men in France wear shorts? What about lightweight outerwear? Sport coat?
> 
> Any idea where to ask such questions? I haven't seen a Men's forum on Tpf.



Absolutely no shorts on anyone anywhere! I remember reading that in that book that helped me a lot: "Stuff Parisiennes Like" by Olivier Magny. You can download it on Kindle or whatever. Very helpful hints. The French will respond much better to your MOACA if he is looking spiffy. I had to try my best to make mine sophisticated and somehow he responded. Absolutely YES to a sport coat. The French love them all the time  especially with egghead looking elbow patches.


----------



## divnanata

jello_1955 said:


> Wow, I thought that was Audrey Hepburn at first.



I'm telling you she was the hottest model EVER back in the day. Too many covers to count.

And here were others that were so prominent - Joan Delaney, Susan Dey (of "Partridge Family" and Cybill Shepherd. I discovered Cybill before Peter Bogdanovich did!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

I know shorts are a no-no in Paris. Was just wondering if it might be different outside of France.


----------



## susieserb

LOL shorts have been a no no for me for probably 10 years!!!!! But what can a guy wear instead, not a skirt. Well maybe....in France? 

I see London I see France I see DH's underpants....hehe..Okay, I'm kind of goofy right now and no I'm not drinking.


----------



## susieserb

Like Prince Charles, Tyne Daily looks soooooo much better as a woman of a certain age then she did in her youth.  NOW THAT's an IN-SPA-RATION!!!!!!!!


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> I know shorts are a no-no in Paris. Was just wondering if it might be different outside of France.



Tant pis there aren't any French girls chiming in to help answer this?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

divnanata said:


> * Georgia Girl* :Well I can't change me any more than you can change being you. I'm someone who has followed fashion, beauty and glamour since infancy. I knew all the models names in the pages of Seventeen and Mademoiselle from 1964 on. ( The photos below include Colleen Corby who was a very popular teenage cover girl I wonder what she looks like now?...) I wanted to be Julie Christie and Twiggy - not in essentials but by absorbing their glam factor.
> 
> Just like you I have marched to my own drummer and stood up to the face of societal pressure but in an opposite way. In the early Seventies I attended a very liberal East coast college and I was from a wholesome midwestern town. Armed with my carefully selected Cher-like bell bottoms and eyeliner and frosted hair I encountered the unshaven legs, ugly Earth shoes, grungy Levi jeans, bulbous ski parkas, shapeless everything and absolutely no make-up whatsoever style of my ardent feminist classmates. Did I adapt to this hippie naturalism? NO! I was me and I always have been. I was even made fun of for my anti-style by a friend and writer for National Lampoon several years later. I just laughed!!! And I drink in the inspiration of whatever beauty is around me constantly whether it is of the shallow celeb variety or the gal on the street. Inner beauty is always the finest - who can challenge that? but I'm sticking with shallow stuff for now!





And this is why I feel like I don't belong in this thread at all. Having difficulty finding anywhere on this forum to fit in, actually. 

So I'm out. Later, y'all.


----------



## susieserb

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> And this is why I feel like I don't belong in this thread at all. Having difficulty finding anywhere on this forum to fit in, actually.
> 
> So I'm out. Later, y'all.



Georgia we all come to this forum for many, many reasons.  Perhaps this particular thread is not ur cup of tea and that's okay.  Interests and passions lie in many different scenarios, socializing with folks that share those attributes is a whole lot of fun.

You keep bringing up football? Perhaps a fantasy team blog or any sports blog will spark great convo that will make ur blogging experience a more pleasurable one? JAT

I come here to celebrate and fuel feminine outer beauty.  This isn't my number one goal in life but I'll admit it's an important one, I can't deny it?  I want to be a delicious, yummy cake on the inside and have a delightful frosting on top.  It's all about balance, a healthy one at that.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> * Georgia Girl* :Well I can't change me any more than you can change being you. I'm someone who has followed fashion, beauty and glamour since infancy. I knew all the models names in the pages of Seventeen and Mademoiselle from 1964 on. ( The photos below include Colleen Corby who was a very popular teenage cover girl I wonder what she looks like now?...) I wanted to be Julie Christie and Twiggy - not in essentials but by absorbing their glam factor.
> 
> Just like you I have marched to my own drummer and stood up to the face of societal pressure but in an opposite way. In the early Seventies I attended a very liberal East coast college and I was from a wholesome midwestern town. Armed with my carefully selected Cher-like bell bottoms and eyeliner and frosted hair I encountered the unshaven legs, ugly Earth shoes, grungy Levi jeans, bulbous ski parkas, shapeless everything and absolutely no make-up whatsoever style of my ardent feminist classmates. Did I adapt to this hippie naturalism? NO! I was me and I always have been. I was even made fun of for my anti-style by a friend and writer for National Lampoon several years later. I just laughed!!! And I drink in the inspiration of whatever beauty is around me constantly whether it is of the shallow celeb variety or the gal on the street. Inner beauty is always the finest - who can challenge that? but I'm sticking with shallow stuff for now!


I keep staring at your Seventeen Magazine covers, these young ladies are just gorgeous.  What strikes you about fashion covers back then vs NOW, is that back then you see these lively, fresh (dare I say innocent) models on the cover and today it's overt boobs and big lips.  More emphasis on sex *rather then a theme.*


----------



## inspiredgem

susieserb said:


> I keep staring at your Seventeen Magazine covers, these young ladies are just gorgeous.  What strikes you about fashion covers back then vs NOW, is that back then you see these lively, fresh (dare I say innocent) models on the cover and today it's overt boobs and big lips.  More emphasis on sex *rather then a theme.*



Amen to that!  I feel like the photos are showing the model's natural beauty which I prefer over the heavily made up and photoshopped models of today.

I am really loving the Seventeen Magazine covers!  As a teenager in the 70's, they bring back so many fond memories


----------



## susieserb

inspiredgem said:


> Amen to that! I feel like the photos are showing the model's natural beauty which I prefer over the heavily made up and photoshopped models of today.
> 
> I am really loving the Seventeen Magazine covers! As a teenager in the 70's, they bring back so many fond memories


 

What shocks me is how much I LOVE the clothes and feel inspired by them much more so then I do now with a mag cover. The covers back then say, HEY LOOK WHATS FUN and FRONTBURNER that YOU can wear.

Now you see a celeb in some chi chi glamour shot and the clothes seem "de-emphasised?". The old Seventeen phots feel like on the streets of London/NY/Paris.

This is why we gravitate to satorial shots vs the glossies; have fashion mags lost touch with their viewing audiance? Just a knee jerk observation.


----------



## divnanata

Funny you should say that girls because I have a magazine to talk about. I agree that the older fashion shoots worked well as tutorials on how to actually wear the clothes. Today the photographers try to outdo each other with their "art" and fashion editors like Grace Coddington love dreaming up crazy a**ed stuff with 'themes'. 

Yesterday I was looking through "Porter" magazine which I get free from Net-A-Porter because I signed up to be on their ******** panel. Porter is set up to be interactive so that you can buy directly from the pages. Your APP leads you to either NAP's website or the brand's itself. The inaugural issue angered me because it featured Giselle Bunchen pretty much wearing nothing and just showing off her firm, toned butt. What was the point of that? And I told them so! Anyway - enough women must have because I noticed BIG changes in the latest issue. Yes youngster Lara Stone is on the cover but inside was page after page of WOACAS and their lives and concerns. Somebody is starting to pay attention! I'm sure most of their customers are WOACAS. Who else can afford those prices?

Right away I see Eva Herzigova who just turned 40 in a major campaign for Dolce & Gabbana.  There are features on Hillary, Sarah Jessica Parker, Lucie de la Falaise - who also just turned 40 , stylist to film and rockstars Maryam Malakpour who is 45, Lauren Hutton, Yoko Ono, Claudia Schiffer, 46 year Italian former pop star and current photographer Giorgia Fiorio, Jean Shrimpton, 63 year old architect Zaha Hadid, a huge story on Susan Sarandon, artist Rachel Feinstein who at 43 is a major artist and fashion icon, Verde Visconti an Italian socialite described as an elegant "40-something", and finally the last word showcases society landscape artist Miranda Brooks who is a WOACA for sure even if I can't find out how old she is. She's been working since 1991.

Anyway I think Net-A-Porter owner Natalie Massanet - herself a WOACA - understands that WE are her shoppers and WE shop online.


----------



## twinkle.tink

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> OK, you said you liked my honesty, so I'm just gonna be blunt here.
> 
> Personally I don't give a damn what celebs do or don't do. I did when I was in my teens, but not since. Hollywood is all fake BS which I have no interest in aspiring to. These people play make believe for a living. They wouldn't know reality if it bit 'em on the ***. Seriously. I've been to L.A. twice -- not to see famous faces but famous places. For me, the pleasure was found soaking in the breathtaking scenery in Malibu (God's artistry on display), touring the Queen Mary, driving up to the Griffith Observatory, window shopping on Rodeo Drive and riding the rides at Universal Studios. I did see a handful of celebs I recognized but probably passed tons more without even knowing it because I don't know who the vast majority of them even are anymore. NYC? Same thing. Fun place to visit, but I don't wanna go back.
> 
> The most interesting and beautiful people on the planet are those who make their mark on society by going about their day-to-day lives in their communities ... helping others, creating amazing things, sharing knowledge, serving their countries ... all with no fanfare or walks down a red carpet. They're my heroes. Someone may look nice on a big screen or in a splashy magazine layout but in real life be an absolute jerk and/or moron. What we see is an image. A facade created by the Hollywood machine for entertainment.
> 
> Sure, watching a movie or whatnot to forget about life for a while is fun. But you can't base your whole existence around it. Do your own thing. Make your own style. I guarantee whatever you come up with will be more interesting and cool than anything Hollywood and the media can create.





GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Yes you can ignore the Kardashians and their ilk because I do. I don't give the gossip magazines and websites even a first glance, much less a second; I only watch TV on Saturdays during college football season; I listen to 70s & 80s music on Sirius XM at home and a local station that only plays songs from that era in the car; I don't go to movies or rent them either. The celeb world is totally not on my radar.
> 
> And no, everyday people don't sell magazines. That's my entire point. Everyday people aren't less than celebs because they don't appear on glamour or gossip magazine covers. IMO, they're more than because they do what they do without the fanfare.
> 
> Don't try to be someone else's airbrushed idea of the perfect WOACA. Be *you* ... warts and all. To the entire world, you may be nothing. But to someone, you're their everything. Even without your face on the cover of Vogue.





divnanata said:


> We jut can't escape the images that Hollywood  and fashion inundate us with. Just try to ignore Kim Kardashian when  news of her is everywhere on the planet. There is  fascination with  celebrity that goes beyond comprehension and so much money is made from  this obsession most of the world has. Unknown people who are living far  more beautiful lives don't generate website hits and sales of gossip  magazines.
> 
> I love discussing shallow subjects like style and glamour here because  basically there is hardly any focus on that for WOACAS. I don't want to  glorify celebrities and feed into the mania but their images are  plentiful and we all know and remember them. We've seen how their faces  have changed and we can learn how to LOOK our best - not necessarily BE  our best from them.
> 
> Meanwhile I love your letting us know of jillfightscancer.com. She is  stunning and so brave. And it helps me shift the focus in my mind of who  should inspire me. I really don't like reading "More" magazine because  their mission statement is about celebrating extraordinary WOACAS that  are saving the world while still looking good. That stuff makes me feel  inadequate.





divnanata said:


> Georgia Girl :Well I can't change me any more than you can change being you. I'm someone who has followed fashion, beauty and glamour since infancy. I knew all the models names in the pages of Seventeen and Mademoiselle from 1964 on. ( The photos below include Colleen Corby who was a very popular teenage cover girl I wonder what she looks like now?...) I wanted to be Julie Christie and Twiggy - not in essentials but by absorbing their glam factor.
> 
> Just like you I have marched to my own drummer and stood up to the face of societal pressure but in an opposite way. In the early Seventies I attended a very liberal East coast college and I was from a wholesome midwestern town. Armed with my carefully selected Cher-like bell bottoms and eyeliner and frosted hair I encountered the unshaven legs, ugly Earth shoes, grungy Levi jeans, bulbous ski parkas, shapeless everything and absolutely no make-up whatsoever style of my ardent feminist classmates. Did I adapt to this hippie naturalism? NO! I was me and I always have been. I was even made fun of for my anti-style by a friend and writer for National Lampoon several years later. I just laughed!!! And I drink in the inspiration of whatever beauty is around me constantly whether it is of the shallow celeb variety or the gal on the street. Inner beauty is always the finest - who can challenge that? but I'm sticking with shallow stuff for now!





GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> And this is why I feel like I don't belong in this thread at all. Having difficulty finding anywhere on this forum to fit in, actually.
> 
> So I'm out. Later, y'all.



We're all so different, yet all the same. It seems to me, I see it over and over again in every facet of my life: 
People seem to want to pinpoint, point out and over analyze why we're so different...and then assign a value, title or designation to those differences or point out what is wrong or bad with those differences...

When the whole point is 99/100 it is not better or worse, good or bad, right or wrong...it is just different.

Allowing people to be different and appreciating them for who they are, warts and all, is what true acceptance is all about. So many times when we show ourselves to others what we are looking for acceptance, so often we misjudge differences as rejection. And some people will reject you just because you are different. Sure, you can try and conform and fit, but why would you?  It's not worth the effort; that doesn't make a friendship. There are people that will accept you no matter how different you are, but if you don't have much in common...again, what's the point? That is not worth the time; that doesn't make a friendship. Ahhh, but the people you find where they accept you, have some common ground, yet expose each other to different ideas, talents, tastes...those are golden friendships. Sure, you might not always agree and are not joined at the hip, but the times and fun you do share...are worth your time and effort.

So, I agree with both of you and disagree with both of you and that is what makes WOACA awesome.

Personally, I can, have and do in general, ignore the celebs. They have no bearing, impact or significance on my life. Now with that said, as a WOACA, I get insomnia...in the last two months I have wandered into celeb section and have enjoyed the fodder.  To me, right now that is balance...it fits in MY life, as it is for now. 3 or 4 months ago I probably would have told you I don't have a minute for that nonsense. When I first ventured in there, I was appalled by the young girls who are embroiled in the hatred and judging. Frankly, it scares me for future generations of women...but then I took a step back and said to myself, 'enjoy the section for what it offers you and enjoy it on your own terms'. I do still shake my head at that hatred and venom and wonder what these girls are like in real life, if they are so filled with jealousy to be lashing out in such a way, so continually...but that is for them to worry about. For me, I venture in, take a peak at the clothes, laugh at the follies and head out when it makes me sick to my stomach.

When we come to the WOACA thread, I hope we can leave some of that nonsense behind and leave the drama out. Hopefully here, we can say....'I don't see it that way, but if it works for you...more power to you.' 

I am huge football fan!! GeorgiaGirl, more pro, but I do follow college. I rarely watch TV. The few shows I do watch are Madmen (have not even started the current /last (?) season) and The Good Wife (started but paused the season finale about 15 minutes in). I am almost 50, but have a preschooler. I love designer stuff, but am trying to avoid consumerism. For twenty years, I wore almost no make up, now I am getting back into it.  My rambling point is...

We're all different; we're all changing and adapting and learning and growing...to me, what is best about being a WOACA is: I can be any dang thing I want, and if I want to be different in 10 minutes, I will be....and I accept that is true for me and those around me.

So, GeorgiaGirl, I think you have a lot to offer the thread and a unique perspective....but if you are not enjoying your time here, then I do understand, but please, do not feel you don't 'fit'.


----------



## kcf68

I like Sally Field!  She is a natural and ageing gracefully!  She also has a casual sense of style!


----------



## susieserb

kcf68 said:


> I like Sally Field!  She is a natural and ageing gracefully!  She also has a casual sense of style!


I find Diane Keaton is inspiring me these days.  The pic Nat posted awhile back with her leather top, black framed glasses and gorgeous soft, long hair has catapulted me to stop using hair spray (I'm totally addicted to this form of glue), now to grow my locks out.  EXCITED!


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> We're all so different, yet all the same. It seems to me, I see it over and over again in every facet of my life:
> People seem to want to pinpoint, point out and over analyze why we're so different...and then assign a value, title or designation to those differences or point out what is wrong or bad with those differences...
> 
> When the whole point is 99/100 it is not better or worse, good or bad, right or wrong...it is just different.
> 
> Allowing people to be different and appreciating them for who they are, warts and all, is what true acceptance is all about. So many times when we show ourselves to others what we are looking for acceptance, so often we misjudge differences as rejection. And some people will reject you just because you are different. Sure, you can try and conform and fit, but why would you?  It's not worth the effort; that doesn't make a friendship. There are people that will accept you no matter how different you are, but if you don't have much in common...again, what's the point? That is not worth the time; that doesn't make a friendship. Ahhh, but the people you find where they accept you, have some common ground, yet expose each other to different ideas, talents, tastes...those are golden friendships. Sure, you might not always agree and are not joined at the hip, but the times and fun you do share...are worth your time and effort.
> 
> So, I agree with both of you and disagree with both of you and that is what makes WOACA awesome.
> 
> Personally, I can, have and do in general, ignore the celebs. They have no bearing, impact or significance on my life. Now with that said, as a WOACA, I get insomnia...in the last two months I have wandered into celeb section and have enjoyed the fodder.  To me, right now that is balance...it fits in MY life, as it is for now. 3 or 4 months ago I probably would have told you I don't have a minute for that nonsense. When I first ventured in there, I was appalled by the young girls who are embroiled in the hatred and judging. Frankly, it scares me for future generations of women...but then I took a step back and said to myself, 'enjoy the section for what it offers you and enjoy it on your own terms'. I do still shake my head at that hatred and venom and wonder what these girls are like in real life, if they are so filled with jealousy to be lashing out in such a way, so continually...but that is for them to worry about. For me, I venture in, take a peak at the clothes, laugh at the follies and head out when it makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> When we come to the WOACA thread, I hope we can leave some of that nonsense behind and leave the drama out. Hopefully here, we can say....'I don't see it that way, but if it works for you...more power to you.'
> 
> I am huge football fan!! GeorgiaGirl, more pro, but I do follow college. I rarely watch TV. The few shows I do watch are Madmen (have not even started the current /last (?) season) and The Good Wife (started but paused the season finale about 15 minutes in). I am almost 50, but have a preschooler. I love designer stuff, but am trying to avoid consumerism. For twenty years, I wore almost no make up, now I am getting back into it.  My rambling point is...
> 
> We're all different; we're all changing and adapting and learning and growing...to me, what is best about being a WOACA is: I can be any dang thing I want, and if I want to be different in 10 minutes, I will be....and I accept that is true for me and those around me.
> 
> So, GeorgiaGirl, I think you have a lot to offer the thread and a unique perspective....but if you are not enjoying your time here, then I do understand, but please, do not feel you don't 'fit'.



I agree with what you are saying that we all bring different perspectives to the table and no one has a better one than anybody else. I was really hoping to fashion a place where we could discuss the dressing, glamour and beauty concerns of WOACAS since there really aren't too many sites that focus on this. It's not that I admire or worship celebrities. There are many more pictures available of them than of well dressed  people on the street. And most of us are familiar with them and can track the changes that growing older has wrought. The only other solution to adjusting the images and including more  'ordinary civilians' would be for a) me to go out and take street photos a la Bill Cunningham and that's not gonna happen OR b) YOU ALL send in pics of yourselves looking spiffy which does happen sporadically!


----------



## divnanata

Photos of WOACAS in attendance at the 2014 Tony Awards. Yes it is another round of evening gowns but there are some new faces...

1) Patricia Clarkson
2) Patti LaBelle..."Voulez Vous Coucher Avec Moi Ce Soir?
3) Lucy Liu
4) Judith Light of "Who's the Boss"
5) Fran Drescher
6) Gladys Knight 
7) Mare Winningham..was that "St. Elmos' Fire"?
8) Tyne Daly...Susie? Inspiration?
9) Trudie Styler and Sting
10) Estelle Parsons..."Bonny and Clyde"


----------



## susieserb

Oooooooo you have Judith Light she just amazes me.  On the New Dallas she is a Madame acting deliciously eeeeeeevil.


----------



## V0N1B2

Judith Light looks great! She is 65!
As do Tyne Daley (68) and Fran Drescher (57) 
Fran has had some tweaking but Tyne looks really good.
You know who else (love her or hate her) has aged well? Roseanne. Saw her recently and she looks good. She's 61.

Sorry for putting their ages out there but sometimes  I just can't believe how old some of them are. I don't mean that in a bad way, it's just I had looked up Susan Dey and Maureen McCormick because I was trying to find out how old they were and I was shocked. 61 and 57 respectively.
They can't possibly be that old, can they? Because I'm only... 30-... No wait, 40-... oh yeah, right... I aged too. Forgot about that.


----------



## jello_1955

I wish I never started coloring my gray.  I'm a 58 year old Asian female who started dying her hair when the grays started popping up in my 30's.  I've tried a couple of times to stop, but I just couldn't stand that ring of white around my head.  Also, as the dye gradually faded, I was left with what I call "diarrhea brown".  Any suggestions?  I've considered moving to a deserted island for a year and let it grow out but that seems extreme.


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> Judith Light looks great! She is 65!
> As do Tyne Daley (68) and Fran Drescher (57)
> Fran has had some tweaking but Tyne looks really good.
> You know who else (love her or hate her) has aged well? Roseanne. Saw her recently and she looks good. She's 61.
> 
> Sorry for putting their ages out there but sometimes  I just can't believe how old some of them are. I don't mean that in a bad way, it's just I had looked up Susan Dey and Maureen McCormick because I was trying to find out how old they were and I was shocked. 61 and 57 respectively.
> They can't possibly be that old, can they? Because I'm only... 30-... No wait, 40-... oh yeah, right... I aged too. Forgot about that.


I posted a pic of Rosanne pages ago, she's in the prince Charles category of getting better looking as one ages.


----------



## sis121598

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> And this is why I feel like I don't belong in this thread at all. Having difficulty finding anywhere on this forum to fit in, actually.
> 
> So I'm out. Later, y'all.


Life's too short to spend it where you don't feel right. You know I wish you the absolute best!



ImaBagAddict said:


> Ok ladies, we have a great resource here for WOACA but I need help with my HOACA.  We're traveling to France (no Paris) in September and I need some fashion advice for the Mr.  We know white tennis shoes, sports logos, ball caps, fanny packs etc are a no no (not that he'd wear them anyway) but what about shorts? Do men in France wear shorts? What about lightweight outerwear? Sport coat?
> 
> Any idea where to ask such questions? I haven't seen a Men's forum on Tpf.



I was wondering this too. When we go, I want to go to Paris, then tag on a side trip to the Loire Valley. I know people bike there quite a bit...what do they wear in the country??? Men in particular. We were planning for Sept. as well, to coincide with our anniversary, but really, any *best* time of year would work. I know early in the month, it should still be pretty warm. I found this a while ago- http://www.parisescapes.com/paris_wear_men.html



divnanata said:


> Oooh - so I found Colleen today. She is in her mid sixties. I also found this cover she appeared on and I remember wanting that swimsuit so much I could hardly stand it. I also loved the little girl snub nosed pigtail style of Sally Field as Gidget that Colleen shared. Unfortunately i was not a snub nosed pigtail type.


Wow, this really takes me back! I didn't know her name, but I'm certain I saw Colleen's covers. Yes, so fresh, and easy compared to now. We get Seventeen mag. delivered to our house. Now they are trying too hard. And Sally Field made my sister and I want to be nuns...flying nuns!



jello_1955 said:


> I wish I never started coloring my gray.  I'm a 58 year old Asian female who started dying her hair when the grays started popping up in my 30's.  I've tried a couple of times to stop, but I just couldn't stand that ring of white around my head.  Also, as the dye gradually faded, I was left with what I call "diarrhea brown".  Any suggestions?  I've considered moving to a deserted island for a year and let it grow out but that seems extreme.


That's a tough one. I'm highlighting mine as the grey comes in, which is taking it's own sweet time. My mother's coloring is darker than mine. She finally let it grow out and it was a tough process for her, but it's really beautiful. How long is your hair? There are temporary rinses you can apply to your roots, but they don't do a great job of covering grey. Hats, scarves, I'm not joking. It was worth it in the end, and now she doesn't have to worry about the roots ever again.

I would love more modeling shots from the WOACAs! I know for myself, I cringe at pictures of me, not so much in regards to aging, but what disease and medical intervention has wrought. But I will take them anyway, because we need inspiration! I have mentioned before, there was a huge chunk of time I didn't dress and I do not care to go there again. I constantly get comments on how I'm dressed, mostly because I see the other moms picking their kids up, buying groceries, everywhere in workout clothes. And again, I am very comfortable in what I'm wearing. *I* feel better when I'm dressed. I don't need to wait for an occasion...life is the occasion!


----------



## susieserb

jello_1955 said:


> I wish I never started coloring my gray.  I'm a 58 year old Asian female who started dying her hair when the grays started popping up in my 30's.  I've tried a couple of times to stop, but I just couldn't stand that ring of white around my head.  Also, as the dye gradually faded, I was left with what I call "diarrhea brown".  Any suggestions?  I've considered moving to a deserted island for a year and let it grow out but that seems extreme.


Are u kidding me, I'm in the same boat.  My SIL (pic a few pages back) is Asian and she's this cool blond color I.e.57 years old.  You can wash,wash, wash get that diarrhea brown, let that really, really fade.  Then go to an experience colorist, have them strip ur hair, dye it grey and add some low lights for interest, Then grow it out.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Life's too short to spend it where you don't feel right. You know I wish you the absolute best!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering this too. When we go, I want to go to Paris, then tag on a side trip to the Loire Valley. I know people bike there quite a bit...what do they wear in the country??? Men in particular. We were planning for Sept. as well, to coincide with our anniversary, but really, any *best* time of year would work. I know early in the month, it should still be pretty warm. I found this a while ago- http://www.parisescapes.com/paris_wear_men.html
> 
> 
> Wow, this really takes me back! I didn't know her name, but I'm certain I saw Colleen's covers. Yes, so fresh, and easy compared to now. We get Seventeen mag. delivered to our house. Now they are trying too hard. And Sally Field made my sister and I want to be nuns...flying nuns!
> 
> 
> That's a tough one. I'm highlighting mine as the grey comes in, which is taking it's own sweet time. My mother's coloring is darker than mine. She finally let it grow out and it was a tough process for her, but it's really beautiful. How long is your hair? There are temporary rinses you can apply to your roots, but they don't do a great job of covering grey. Hats, scarves, I'm not joking. It was worth it in the end, and now she doesn't have to worry about the roots ever again.
> 
> I would love more modeling shots from the WOACAs! I know for myself, I cringe at pictures of me, not so much in regards to aging, but what disease and medical intervention has wrought. But I will take them anyway, because we need inspiration! I have mentioned before, there was a huge chunk of time I didn't dress and I do not care to go there again. I constantly get comments on how I'm dressed, mostly because I see the other moms picking their kids up, buying groceries, everywhere in workout clothes. And again, I am very comfortable in what I'm wearing. *I* feel better when I'm dressed. I don't need to wait for an occasion...life is the occasion!


I've learned to dress for me and life is the occasion, sing it sista!


----------



## sis121598

Imabagaddict you've inspired me to do some more research. I came up with this one as well. In preparation for our trip, and in an effort to help my husband dress- he does want to, just like most of us, has no clue how-I bought my husband a pair of Clark's desert boots and he loves them. I think they look timeless. http://thesavvybackpacker.com/how-to-dress-avoid-looking-like-an-american-tourist-in-europe/


----------



## susieserb

The link that sis121598 provided in a PP (*Parisian fashion on the street*) drove home this message for me.  *WOACA and the "not" category pretty much wear the same stuff?????*


----------



## susieserb




----------



## susieserb




----------



## susieserb

*Do we in America*?  When I shop at Walley World (a good dichotomy) I would say no.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Thank you sis121598!  I will send that link to DH.  It has PICTURES which is always helpful for him.  I bought him a pair of these for daytime shoes. They are Echo brand which are known for comfort...and they are European.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Imabagaddict you've inspired me to do some more research. I came up with this one as well. In preparation for our trip, and in an effort to help my husband dress- he does want to, just like most of us, has no clue how-I bought my husband a pair of Clark's desert boots and he loves them. I think they look timeless. http://thesavvybackpacker.com/how-to-dress-avoid-looking-like-an-american-tourist-in-europe/


I'm a size 6? that's a 40? There is 38 available.  Remember you can alway RETURN!!
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=503199609&q=rick owens&index=23


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Thank you sis121598!  I will send that link to DH.  It has PICTURES which is always helpful for him.  I bought him a pair of these for daytime shoes. They are Echo brand which are known for comfort...and they are European.
> 
> View attachment 2646966


Are these for you? Very unisex? My son would LOVE your Ecco's.  Where did you buy?

Never mind, found them


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Oooooooo you have Judith Light she just amazes me.  On the New Dallas she is a Madame acting deliciously eeeeeeevil.


 
I love Judith! Last night my husband and I watched a corny 80s movie she was in. She is awesome on Dallas... so wonderfully evil!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Susie I bought those for my husband. I plan on wearing mostly ballet flats for sight seeing.


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Susie I bought those for my husband. I plan on wearing mostly ballet flats for sight seeing.


I saw on Zappos that the Ecco's were for men.  Very cool shoes.  DH should love them and be a true MOACA.  I'm laughing here, I don't think my DH would be a MOACA in PARIS!!!


----------



## divnanata

kcf68 said:


> I like Sally Field!  She is a natural and ageing gracefully!  She also has a casual sense of style!



I looked for some Sally Field pics for you and there is one for me - Gidget Sally Field - and two for sis - Flying Nun Sally Field! The last is a shot of her family with her son behind her. I remember when he was born!


----------



## divnanata

jello_1955 said:


> I wish I never started coloring my gray.  I'm a 58 year old Asian female who started dying her hair when the grays started popping up in my 30's.  I've tried a couple of times to stop, but I just couldn't stand that ring of white around my head.  Also, as the dye gradually faded, I was left with what I call "diarrhea brown".  Any suggestions?  I've considered moving to a deserted island for a year and let it grow out but that seems extreme.



My daughter-in-law is Japanese and she is very particular about who does her hair in Los Angeles. She has to go to someone who knows Asian hair. I didn't understand how or why the hair is different but it is. The suggestions here seem good to me?  Can you do a really really short pixie cut and then highlights that would wash out?


----------



## sis121598

ImaBagAddict said:


> Thank you sis121598!  I will send that link to DH.  It has PICTURES which is always helpful for him.  I bought him a pair of these for daytime shoes. They are Echo brand which are known for comfort...and they are European.
> 
> View attachment 2646966



I like those. One thing I have seen mentioned a lot is for men to wear dark street style athletic shoes. These fit the bill to a T!



susieserb said:


> I find Diane Keaton is inspiring me these days.  The pic Nat posted awhile back with her leather top, black framed glasses and gorgeous soft, long hair has catapulted me to stop using hair spray (I'm totally addicted to this form of glue), now to grow my locks out.  EXCITED!


Multiquote failed me this morning. I wanted to tell you that if you need hairspray, my favorite is this L'Oreal, which I found out about from Ines- http://www.lorealparisusa.com/en/Brands/Hair-Care-Styling/Elnett.aspx
It holds well and if you want a no hairspray look, just brush your hair, it still holds nice and bouncy. Target carries it.



susieserb said:


> I'm a size 6? that's a 40? There is 38 available.  Remember you can alway RETURN!!
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=503199609&q=rick owens&index=23


THIS IS SOOO TEMPTING! I'll have to think about it. I wasn't going to buy anything else for a while. 



divnanata said:


> I looked for some Sally Field pics for you and there is one for me - Gidget Sally Field - and two for sis - Flying Nun Sally Field! The last is a shot of her family with her son behind her. I remember when he was born!


Thank you! Gosh, Sally looks terrific!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I like those. One thing I have seen mentioned a lot is for men to wear dark street style athletic shoes. These fit the bill to a T!
> 
> 
> Multiquote failed me this morning. I wanted to tell you that if you need hairspray, my favorite is this L'Oreal, which I found out about from Ines- http://www.lorealparisusa.com/en/Brands/Hair-Care-Styling/Elnett.aspx
> It holds well and if you want a no hairspray look, just brush your hair, it still holds nice and bouncy. Target carries it.
> 
> 
> THIS IS SOOO TEMPTING! I'll have to think about it. I wasn't going to buy anything else for a while.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Gosh, Sally looks terrific!


 

For a MOACA who has a black belt in shopping.  You buy now and think later because it can be gone   hehe just sayin...remember you can return and it's a good way to see size for ebay purchases or swanky resale shops online...

TY for the tip on HS.  Whoa, Loreal has HUGE cans too, my kind of purchase..


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> The link that sis121598 provided in a PP (*Parisian fashion on the street*) drove home this message for me.  *WOACA and the "not" category pretty much wear the same stuff?????*


I'm confused? You mean these are "don't" photos as "what not to wear in Paris" pics???


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> I saw on Zappos that the Ecco's were for men.  Very cool shoes.  DH should love them and be a true MOACA.  I'm laughing here, I don't think my DH would be a MOACA in PARIS!!!



I love my brother-in-law! I told you he has a great sense of UNIQUE style!! Parisiennes would love him too!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I'm confused? You mean these are "don't" photos as "what not to wear in Paris" pics???


NOT A WOACA IOW youngins.


----------



## susieserb

She rocks ANY look. Love her style!!!!!! VB VB VB!!!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I love my brother-in-law! I told you he has a great sense of UNIQUE style!! Parisiennes would love him too!


I'll keep him (at least for today!!)


----------



## divnanata

I have been having a heck of a time finding pics of Asian WOACAS with grey hair? Not sure why? But this is about it out of thousands of photos:

The last shot is merely to illustrate how it can be cool to have "ombre"??? Is it???


----------



## sis121598

Well, I found two Vince jackets on sale. I think someone here mentioned recently purchasing one. I am not sure about the fit. It's more in line with what I can spend.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Vince-Leather-Scuba-Jacket-Ash/prod166900252/p.prod?ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds&ci_sku=prod166900252skuASH&ci_gpa=pla
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Vince-Paper-Asymmetric-Leather-Jacket-Piped-Drawstring-Sweatpants-Women-s-Apparel/prod165340142_cat22640732__/p.prod?ItemId=prod165340142&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585

I'm going to exercise and think about it...


----------



## jello_1955

divnanata said:


> I have been having a heck of a time finding pics of Asian WOACAS with grey hair? Not sure why? But this is about it out of thousands of photos:
> 
> 
> 
> The last shot is merely to illustrate how it can be cool to have "ombre"??? Is it???




All of those are great. It's funny, but when I mention to different hairstylists I want to go grey, they are all very discouraging.  Their advice is to let the grey come in and partially cover them (low lights, I guess).  Just seems too high maintenance and time consuming, not to mention expense.  Maybe when I retire.


----------



## kcf68

divnanata said:


> I looked for some Sally Field pics for you and there is one for me - Gidget Sally Field - and two for sis - Flying Nun Sally Field! The last is a shot of her family with her son behind her. I remember when he was born!


Thanks!  She is pretty and not botoxed up!


----------



## jello_1955

http://thefancypantsreport.com/2014/05/09/ann-taylor-happy-mothers-day/

Ok, I debated whether to post this (face behind my posts), but what the heck.  My daughter is a blogger and featured us for a Mother's Day post.  A little glimpse into my style-- on the days I decide to shower.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

YOWSA Jello you look fantastic!  I LOVE those shoes and the entire outfit is perfection!  Kudos to you for passing on your fashion sense to your daughter. She is absolutely lovely as well!


----------



## Gerry

Yep, I grew my gray in the front , salt and pepper in the back hair out this past year and came to find out that low lights are the best answer. Like high lights, they fade and have to be redone but I like their look and over all, the maintenance and wear and tear on your overall head of hair is much less.


----------



## V0N1B2

Jello! You're adorbs!!!! You have great style!


----------



## susieserb

jello_1955 said:


> http://thefancypantsreport.com/2014/05/09/ann-taylor-happy-mothers-day/
> 
> Ok, I debated whether to post this (face behind my posts), but what the heck.  My daughter is a blogger and featured us for a Mother's Day post.  A little glimpse into my style-- on the days I decide to shower.


Okay THIS is what I'm talking about.  Jello u know how to shake it and I sooooo love your style.  Black hair or salt n pepper doesn't matter?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

One of my style icons, Queen Rania. She is my age (43):


----------



## sis121598

jello_1955 said:


> http://thefancypantsreport.com/2014/05/09/ann-taylor-happy-mothers-day/
> 
> Ok, I debated whether to post this (face behind my posts), but what the heck.  My daughter is a blogger and featured us for a Mother's Day post.  A little glimpse into my style-- on the days I decide to shower.


YES!!! WOACA WOACA WOACA!!!!!
You look great! I love those shoes too! And your daughter is adorable! I wish her great success with her blog.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I have been having a heck of a time finding pics of Asian WOACAS with grey hair? Not sure why? But this is about it out of thousands of photos:
> 
> The last shot is merely to illustrate how it can be cool to have "ombre"??? Is it???


The gal drinking coffee is she wearing a Karina dress?


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> One of my style icons, Queen Rania. She is my age (43):


I wander if she's wearing a Chloe shirt, I love it.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

jello_1955 said:


> http://thefancypantsreport.com/2014/05/09/ann-taylor-happy-mothers-day/
> 
> Ok, I debated whether to post this (face behind my posts), but what the heck.  My daughter is a blogger and featured us for a Mother's Day post.  A little glimpse into my style-- on the days I decide to shower.


 
Both you and your daughter are gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## divnanata

jello_1955 said:


> http://thefancypantsreport.com/2014/05/09/ann-taylor-happy-mothers-day/
> 
> Ok, I debated whether to post this (face behind my posts), but what the heck.  My daughter is a blogger and featured us for a Mother's Day post.  A little glimpse into my style-- on the days I decide to shower.



OMgoodness! You and your daughter are ravishingly pretty! And I absolutely adore your outfits. Those pants and shoes are TDF!  The colors work together so well. Thank you so much for allowing us to see you!!

I don't know what to think about your going grey? I am not necessarily a proponent of it but when it works it is sensational. But I always remember what happened several years ago when I was out to lunch with my middle sister (not Susie) and my mother. Middle sis has gorgeous gray hair and yet the waiter made the horrible faux pas of saying, "Look! Three generations here!" He thought my younger sister was my mother.....AWKWARD!!! And I'M the one with the white hair. Hers is more steely?

Here are the three sisters up top and then a single of Mom. We miss her terribly.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> The gal drinking coffee is she wearing a Karina dress?



Not sure? She's a model and she's half Japanese. Gorgeous woman!


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> One of my style icons, Queen Rania. She is my age (43):



WOw!  is she stunning or what? And she is a force in her country and the entire Arab world. And it is so romantic how she met Prince Abdullah and married him six months later!


----------



## jello_1955

divnanata said:


> OMgoodness! You and your daughter are ravishingly pretty! And I absolutely adore your outfits. Those pants and shoes are TDF!  The colors work together so well. Thank you so much for allowing us to see you!!
> 
> I don't know what to think about your going grey? I am not necessarily a proponent of it but when it works it is sensational. But I always remember what happened several years ago when I was out to lunch with my middle sister (not Susie) and my mother. Middle sis has gorgeous gray hair and yet the waiter made the horrible faux pas of saying, "Look! Three generations here!" He thought my younger sister was my mother.....AWKWARD!!! And I'M the one with the white hair. Hers is more steely?
> 
> Here are the three sisters up top and then a single of Mom. We miss her terribly.




Thanks!  I gave my daughter a bad time because she got so many requests about my shoes.  She was embarrassed to tell people they came for HSN from the LouLou de la falaise line.  Speaking of WOACA, here's an article about her.  She had style.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/05/loulou-de-la-falaise-ysl-dies-tuxedo_n_1077907.html

I think your sis looks great with the grey.  But I think that's why the hairdressers aren't excited when I mention it because people automatically peg you as old.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Well, I found two Vince jackets on sale. I think someone here mentioned recently purchasing one. I am not sure about the fit. It's more in line with what I can spend.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Vince-Leather-Scuba-Jacket-Ash/prod166900252/p.prod?ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds&ci_sku=prod166900252skuASH&ci_gpa=pla
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Vince-Paper-Asymmetric-Leather-Jacket-Piped-Drawstring-Sweatpants-Women-s-Apparel/prod165340142_cat22640732__/p.prod?ItemId=prod165340142&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585
> 
> I'm going to exercise and think about it...



I am wondering if you could get a Vince jacket cheaper than these prices? If I were going to buy Vince and not save up for a Rick Owens I would want to get the best price possible. I have seen similar ones at TJ Max and at the Vince outlet stores or even at Saks Off 5th. This is still kind of a high price? Am I being unrealistic?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> OMgoodness! You and your daughter are ravishingly pretty! And I absolutely adore your outfits. Those pants and shoes are TDF!  The colors work together so well. Thank you so much for allowing us to see you!!
> 
> I don't know what to think about your going grey? I am not necessarily a proponent of it but when it works it is sensational. But I always remember what happened several years ago when I was out to lunch with my middle sister (not Susie) and my mother. Middle sis has gorgeous gray hair and yet the waiter made the horrible faux pas of saying, "Look! Three generations here!" He thought my younger sister was my mother.....AWKWARD!!! And I'M the one with the white hair. Hers is more steely?
> 
> Here are the three sisters up top and then a single of Mom. We miss her terribly.


 
You all are so lovely, as is your mother!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

divnanata said:


> Here are the three sisters up top and then a single of Mom. We miss her terribly.



You sisters are all fierce, as is your mom!!


----------



## divnanata

jello_1955 said:


> Thanks!  I gave my daughter a bad time because she got so many requests about my shoes.  She was embarrassed to tell people they came for HSN from the LouLou de la falaise line.  Speaking of WOACA, here's an article about her.  She had style.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/05/loulou-de-la-falaise-ysl-dies-tuxedo_n_1077907.html
> 
> I think your sis looks great with the grey.  But I think that's why the hairdressers aren't excited when I mention it because people automatically peg you as old.



OMG - LouLou de la Falaise had a line at HSN??? OMG! - not that she ever carried my large size Im sure. She and YSL's other muse Betty Catroux were too cool for words. Look at this photo of her in the fur trimmed jacket. zowie! Vogue and everybody else just went nuts over them back in the day. Sad that LouLou is gone... but Betty is still kicking. I could look just like her. Dress all in black and wear black tinted sunglasses even at night. Now she's Tom Ford's muse. Well - okay - I would have to loose 20 pounds...


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> You all are so lovely, as is your mother!



So sweet of you to say. We used to love to take Mom shopping and force her to wear stuff. She needed a lot of pushing.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> You sisters are all fierce, as is your mom!!



Thank you Ima! Any excuse to dress up and we are there! Life is too short otherwise.


----------



## jello_1955

divnanata said:


> OMG - LouLou de la Falaise had a line at HSN??? OMG! - not that she ever carried my large size Im sure. She and YSL's other muse Betty Catroux were too cool for words. Look at this photo of her in the fur trimmed jacket. zowie! Vogue and everybody else just went nuts over them back in the day. Sad that LouLou is gone... but Betty is still kicking. I could look just like her. Dress all in black and wear black tinted sunglasses even at night. Now she's Tom Ford's muse. Well - okay - I would have to loose 20 pounds...




Again, with that cool, grey/white hair!!  That's what I'm talking about.

Yes, she had a line with them for a little while.  Can't remember the clothes but she had some cute shoes.  I always get compliments on them and they are at least 4 or 5 years old.  I had never even heard of her before seeing her on HSN.  She came across so classy and personable.


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> OMgoodness! You and your daughter are ravishingly pretty! And I absolutely adore your outfits. Those pants and shoes are TDF!  The colors work together so well. Thank you so much for allowing us to see you!!
> 
> I don't know what to think about your going grey? I am not necessarily a proponent of it but when it works it is sensational. But I always remember what happened several years ago when I was out to lunch with my middle sister (not Susie) and my mother. Middle sis has gorgeous gray hair and yet the waiter made the horrible faux pas of saying, "Look! Three generations here!" He thought my younger sister was my mother.....AWKWARD!!! And I'M the one with the white hair. Hers is more steely?
> 
> Here are the three sisters up top and then a single of Mom. We miss her terribly.



I'm glad you got your mom to dress. She looked so good in this. You three are divine!



jello_1955 said:


> Thanks!  I gave my daughter a bad time because she got so many requests about my shoes.  She was embarrassed to tell people they came for HSN from the LouLou de la falaise line.  Speaking of WOACA, here's an article about her.  She had style.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/05/loulou-de-la-falaise-ysl-dies-tuxedo_n_1077907.html


She had such great style. I think your daughter should say they were designed by Lou Lou and unavailable...I think it makes them more desirable.



divnanata said:


> OMG - LouLou de la Falaise had a line at HSN??? OMG! - not that she ever carried my large size Im sure. She and YSL's other muse Betty Catroux were too cool for words. Look at this photo of her in the fur trimmed jacket. zowie! Vogue and everybody else just went nuts over them back in the day. Sad that LouLou is gone... but Betty is still kicking. I could look just like her. Dress all in black and wear black tinted sunglasses even at night. Now she's Tom Ford's muse. Well - okay - I would have to loose 20 pounds...



Betty is so cool...



divnanata said:


> I am wondering if you could get a Vince jacket cheaper than these prices? If I were going to buy Vince and not save up for a Rick Owens I would want to get the best price possible. I have seen similar ones at TJ Max and at the Vince outlet stores or even at Saks Off 5th. This is still kind of a high price? Am I being unrealistic?


Vince has outlets??? I do well at Saks Off 5th online, but I made the trek to the B&M store and found nothing. I found this one on ebay for $399


----------



## divnanata

Let's look at some more cool grey hairdos....

Can you spot style guru for Bergdorf - Linda Fargo? Or how about the mother of Gwyneth Paltrow?


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I'm glad you got your mom to dress. She looked so good in this. You three are divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty is so cool...
> 
> 
> Vince has outlets??? I do well at Saks Off 5th online, but I made the trek to the B&M store and found nothing. I found this one on ebay for $399



OMG - I love this one!!! This is the one I would buy - but that's me. What if you didn't like it and I pushed you? There is a Vince outlet store in Chicago where I bought my leather jeans for $245. Yup. $1000 + jeans. Yup.


----------



## sis121598

I don't have an outlet near me. There is one in Orlando, and I'll be there next month... I love the one I showed you too. The seller offers returns, so I don't feel so stressed if the size doesn't work. So now the question is...do I buy this one or do I wait a month and see what's in the outlet?????


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I don't have an outlet near me. There is one in Orlando, and I'll be there next month... I love the one I showed you too. The seller offers returns, so I don't feel so stressed if the size doesn't work. So now the question is...do I buy this one or do I wait a month and see what's in the outlet?????



yes - and I think Suze would agree - since you can return the eBay one you wait until the last minute to buy it and then you go see what is happening in Orlando. Are you going to Disney World? Gosh I love that place!!!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> yes - and I think Suze would agree - since you can return the eBay one you wait until the last minute to buy it and then you go see what is happening in Orlando. Are you going to Disney World? Gosh I love that place!!!


Yes, my youngest turns 18 next month and her birthday wish was Disney World. My birthday is in August (our birthdays are 9 days apart) and I will be lounging on the beach...

My only concern is the size. I'm typically a medium, in American sizing, ala J Crew... and I'm one of those weirdos who always thinks I am larger than I really am, mostly becausee my meds cause me to carry weight in the middle...but I have read a lot of reviews saying to size up, like the RO jacket. This one is a large. I asked the seller for measurements. *fingers crossed*


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> Yes, my youngest turns 18 next month and her birthday wish was Disney World. My birthday is in August (our birthdays are 9 days apart) and I will be lounging on the beach...
> 
> My only concern is the size. I'm typically a medium, in American sizing, ala J Crew... and I'm one of those weirdos who always thinks I am larger than I really am, mostly becausee my meds cause me to carry weight in the middle...but I have read a lot of reviews saying to size up, like the RO jacket. This one is a large. I asked the seller for measurements. *fingers crossed*



I am not worried about the size - I think? But I am wondering if you will like that it is rather cropped? Cropped is cool - don't get me wrong. But if you have any sort of "guttage" cropped is not so cool. I don't think you do at all so you should be A-OK. I have to worry cropped stuff all the time which is why I am so sensitive about it. SO maybe you get this one and try it on - you can return it. Keep it and then you save your money for a RO down the line? I want one of his longer ones to hide my gut and since I have a very long torso.


----------



## susieserb

Isn't this gal just wonderful.  I think she epitomes this thread to the nth degree 

Then you have this little sweetie who drifts around in her delicate shoes and boss, fur coat?

Here's another cutie braving a fur coat (I guess in Europe you get a pass)...


----------



## divnanata

Speaking of hair - and who doesn't? - I found a list of mistakes that WOACAS make the most regarding their tresses.  Okay - so they worded it differently and they said something about how these mistakes AGE you....AAAArgh.....but they are rational viewpoints and we can learn how to BE OUR BEST! - which is all we can ever hope for.

!) Blunt bangs. Yup - just like pig tails, only youngsters can get away with the severe cut across the top of your forehead bangs. Choppy, wispy, delicate face framing works better for us.

2) Frightening frizz. I get this.Your hair has a lot of wiry grey in it. You color it at home and the result can be frightening. The frizz dominates. Baaaaad. Frizz is anybody's enemy. Dry, dull lifeless frizz drains the energy out of your overall appearance. Learn to moisturize (anybody say Moroccan Oil?) and the difference will elevate your style.

3) Overly coiffed styles resembling helmets.  i have fallen prey to this. You want to CONTROL your style just like you want to control your kids. NOOOoooo. You can't. You end up looking like you should be riding a motorcycle only nobody knows where your helmet ends and your hair begins. Everybody is aghast at the fact that they cannot touch your locks. Stay away from the hairspray. It is NOT your friend.

4) Flat iron overload. I do this. Amazing what a flat iron can accomplish in so little time. It can also destroy your hair and render you  BALD. Not really but I was trying to scare you.

5) Dark, one-dimensional color. I know this is baaaad. It looks so flat and one dimensional. We need lots of dimensions. Find them and be multi-faceted. Okay?

6) Overly lightened hair. I have any business commenting on this besides saying I think it is a HOT ASSED LOOK? I guess not?

7) Juvenile styles. We gotta stay away from pigtails, braids and barrettes. Easy peasy. Hokey! I got ONE down!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Speaking of hair - and who doesn't? - I found a list of mistakes that WOACAS make the most regarding their tresses.  Okay - so they worded it differently and they said something about how these mistakes AGE you....AAAArgh.....but they are rational viewpoints and we can learn how to BE OUR BEST! - which is all we can ever hope for.
> 
> !) Blunt bangs. Yup - just like pig tails, only youngsters can get away with the severe cut across the top of your forehead bangs. Choppy, wispy, delicate face framing works better for us.
> 
> 2) Frightening frizz. I get this.Your hair has a lot of wiry grey in it. You color it at home and the result can be frightening. The frizz dominates. Baaaaad. Frizz is anybody's enemy. Dry, dull lifeless frizz drains the energy out of your overall appearance. Learn to moisturize (anybody say Moroccan Oil?) and the difference will elevate your style.
> 
> 3) Overly coiffed styles resembling helmets.  i have fallen prey to this. You want to CONTROL your style just like you want to control your kids. NOOOoooo. You can't. You end up looking like you should be riding a motorcycle only nobody knows where your helmet ends and your hair begins. Everybody is aghast at the fact that they cannot touch your locks. Stay away from the hairspray. It is NOT your friend.
> 
> 4) Flat iron overload. I do this. Amazing what a flat iron can accomplish in so little time. It can also destroy your hair and render you  BALD. Not really but I was trying to scare you.
> 
> 5) Dark, one-dimensional color. I know this is baaaad. It looks so flat and one dimensional. We need lots of dimensions. Find them and be multi-faceted. Okay?
> 
> 6) Overly lightened hair. I have any business commenting on this besides saying I think it is a HOT ASSED LOOK? I guess not?
> 
> 7) Juvenile styles. We gotta stay away from pigtails, braids and barrettes. Easy peasy. Hokey! I got ONE down!


I'm stepping away from the glue!!! and it's raining all week.  I deserve a medal.


----------



## susieserb

Pass the *salt and peppa*


----------



## susieserb

LOLOL *there's a sister shot*, one with dyed brown hair and one with blond hair.  *Just like Div and I*:kiss:

Okay these WOACA's have *over lightened hair* and I they glow~

aaaah? Even Ms Helmet hair is gorgy, could it be because of the way she's _DRESSED?_


----------



## susieserb

One more glowing WOACA's~


----------



## susieserb

Dark locks, me likey...


----------



## housewivesfan

When it comes to hair,  I think the one thing that ages you the most is wearing the same style that you wore in your teens or 20's.  If the style screams 1970's or '80's, it immediately dates a person.  Now I'm not saying you can't wear it long, short or whatever,  I'm just saying to change it up a bit to stay fresh.


----------



## V0N1B2

Here is fellow TPF member *denton's* blog/website. I'm hoping he'll join here eventually.
http://www.silverhairedbeauties.com/


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> Here is fellow TPF member *denton's* blog/website. I'm hoping he'll join here eventually.
> http://www.silverhairedbeauties.com/



Lots of pearls, lots to see and learn from.  TY!!!! We now have to emulated, commutate and per mutate the different styles and suit them to ourselves and *SHOW ONE ANOTHER *


----------



## susieserb

housewivesfan said:


> When it comes to hair,  I think the one thing that ages you the most is wearing the same style that you wore in your teens or 20's.  If the style screams 1970's or '80's, it immediately dates a person.  Now I'm not saying you can't wear it long, short or whatever,  I'm just saying to change it up a bit to stay fresh.


What is Anna Wintour's deal...straight across bangs, same hair-do for many, many, many, years, light blond color. Aaaaaa that's 3 Faux Pas.


----------



## Suzie

divnanata said:


> Speaking of hair - and who doesn't? - I found a list of mistakes that WOACAS make the most regarding their tresses.  Okay - so they worded it differently and they said something about how these mistakes AGE you....AAAArgh.....but they are rational viewpoints and we can learn how to BE OUR BEST! - which is all we can ever hope for.
> 
> !) Blunt bangs. Yup - just like pig tails, only youngsters can get away with the severe cut across the top of your forehead bangs. Choppy, wispy, delicate face framing works better for us.
> 
> 2) Frightening frizz. I get this.Your hair has a lot of wiry grey in it. You color it at home and the result can be frightening. The frizz dominates. Baaaaad. Frizz is anybody's enemy. Dry, dull lifeless frizz drains the energy out of your overall appearance. Learn to moisturize (anybody say Moroccan Oil?) and the difference will elevate your style.
> 
> 3) Overly coiffed styles resembling helmets.  i have fallen prey to this. You want to CONTROL your style just like you want to control your kids. NOOOoooo. You can't. You end up looking like you should be riding a motorcycle only nobody knows where your helmet ends and your hair begins. Everybody is aghast at the fact that they cannot touch your locks. Stay away from the hairspray. It is NOT your friend.
> 
> 4) Flat iron overload. I do this. Amazing what a flat iron can accomplish in so little time. It can also destroy your hair and render you  BALD. Not really but I was trying to scare you.
> 
> 5) Dark, one-dimensional color. I know this is baaaad. It looks so flat and one dimensional. We need lots of dimensions. Find them and be multi-faceted. Okay?
> 
> 6) Overly lightened hair. I have any business commenting on this besides saying I think it is a HOT ASSED LOOK? I guess not?
> 
> 7) Juvenile styles. We gotta stay away from pigtails, braids and barrettes. Easy peasy. Hokey! I got ONE down!



I break rules 1 and 5, I have straight cut bangs ( we call it a fringe here in Oz) and I have one dimensional hair colour and. Dry straight fine hair. I also have a very hight forehead so I have always had a fringe and that is what works for me so I own it!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> I am not worried about the size - I think? But I am wondering if you will like that it is rather cropped? Cropped is cool - don't get me wrong. But if you have any sort of "guttage" cropped is not so cool. I don't think you do at all so you should be A-OK. I have to worry cropped stuff all the time which is why I am so sensitive about it. SO maybe you get this one and try it on - you can return it. Keep it and then you save your money for a RO down the line? I want one of his longer ones to hide my gut and since I have a very long torso.


Oh I camouflage my guttage alright. But here is when my short torso comes in handy. If the seller gets back to me with the measurements I'll know if it should work...



divnanata said:


> Speaking of hair - and who doesn't? - I found a list of mistakes that WOACAS make the most regarding their tresses.  Okay - so they worded it differently and they said something about how these mistakes AGE you....AAAArgh.....but they are rational viewpoints and we can learn how to BE OUR BEST! - which is all we can ever hope for.
> 
> !) Blunt bangs. Yup - just like pig tails, only youngsters can get away with the severe cut across the top of your forehead bangs. Choppy, wispy, delicate face framing works better for us.
> I think what they really mean is heavy bangs. Softer usually is better. You need strking facial features to pull it off.
> 2) Frightening frizz. I get this.Your hair has a lot of wiry grey in it. You color it at home and the result can be frightening. The frizz dominates. Baaaaad. Frizz is anybody's enemy. Dry, dull lifeless frizz drains the energy out of your overall appearance. Learn to moisturize (anybody say Moroccan Oil?) and the difference will elevate your style.
> I have a trick I learned to fight the frizz...aside from Moroccan or Argan Oil, which are too heavy for my fine hair. In a spray bottle mix a small amount, say 1:5, of Glycerine with Distilled Water. Shake it up and spray it on freshly washed and conditioned hair. It really calms down the frizzies.You can spray it on your face too. The glycerine helps hold in the moisture. I also got a bottle of keratin spray as a freebie. I'll hold off on recommending it yet, as I haven't used it enough to say if it makes any difference, but it smells nice.
> 3) Overly coiffed styles resembling helmets.  i have fallen prey to this. You want to CONTROL your style just like you want to control your kids. NOOOoooo. You can't. You end up looking like you should be riding a motorcycle only nobody knows where your helmet ends and your hair begins. Everybody is aghast at the fact that they cannot touch your locks. Stay away from the hairspray. It is NOT your friend.
> Gosh, I went through a ton of hairspray when I was a stylist in the 80's, lol. I honestly never thought I would stop using it. The hairspray I posted yesterday is NOT anything like the 80's hairspray.
> 4) Flat iron overload. I do this. Amazing what a flat iron can accomplish in so little time. It can also destroy your hair and render you  BALD. Not really but I was trying to scare you.
> I have rarely used it, and it looks cute when I do, but dang, it smells like burnt hair. It's probably just my fine highlighted hair. I don't use it anymore.ick
> 5) Dark, one-dimensional color. I know this is baaaad. It looks so flat and one dimensional. We need lots of dimensions. Find them and be multi-faceted. Okay?
> Agreed. It doesn't have to be heavy handed, I think that's the thing that scares people off.
> 6) Overly lightened hair. I have any business commenting on this besides saying I think it is a HOT ASSED LOOK? I guess not?
> I used to uber lighten my hair too. You work it, it suits you. Just try to keep it as healthy as possible.
> 7) Juvenile styles. We gotta stay away from pigtails, braids and barrettes. Easy peasy. Hokey! I got ONE down!


This one's easy. I am trying to grow it out enough to make a bun for the summer. So far it's a baby bun. I bought one of those bun things, it's hysterically oversized for my tiny ponytail. My youngest, with her dad's Rapunzel hair just laughs and still will not share any of her hair with me.


housewivesfan said:


> When it comes to hair,  I think the one thing that ages you the most is wearing the same style that you wore in your teens or 20's.  If the style screams 1970's or '80's, it immediately dates a person.  Now I'm not saying you can't wear it long, short or whatever,  I'm just saying to change it up a bit to stay fresh.


YES!


Suzie said:


> I break rules 1 and 5, I have straight cut bangs ( we call it a fringe here in Oz) and I have one dimensional hair colour and. Dry straight fine hair. I also have a very hight forehead so I have always had a fringe and that is what works for me so I own it!


I said it before and I'll say it again, I think your hair looks great. You do not have the fringe (so much cuter than bangs!) they are referring to. And they say as we age, a fringe is better than botox! 


susieserb said:


> What is Anna Wintour's deal...straight across bangs, same hair-do for many, many, many, years, light blond color. Aaaaaa that's 3 Faux Pas.


And yet, I think it works for her. Some people have a signature hairstyle. I wonder what she would look like if she wore it differently...not Anna Wintour!



V0N1B2 said:


> Here is fellow TPF member *denton's* blog/website. I'm hoping he'll join here eventually.
> http://www.silverhairedbeauties.com/


This is wonderful! I can't wait to peruse his work.

Susie I love all the WOACA photos you rounded up. Good work. I saw some white tights, not sure about those. And the lady who made the cut twice, I was eyeing up her Chanel shopper...


----------



## Lips

Ladies, have you mentioned Tilda Swinton in this thread?  She is 53, but manages to look about 16 somehow...






Also, what about Christine Lagarde? She's not what you might call classically beautiful but she's always well turned out (and usually sporting an Hermes bag...)  Her style is quite corporate, but there's never a whiff of mint sauce about her... 

http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mgh45edhe/the-most-fashionable-woman-in-finance/

- Lips


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> I break rules 1 and 5, I have straight cut bangs ( we call it a fringe here in Oz) and I have one dimensional hair colour and. Dry straight fine hair. I also have a very hight forehead so I have always had a fringe and that is what works for me so I own it!


Back at you.  I was having this exact convo on how "fringe" camouflages my high forehead,  I too will ALWAYS have some kind of hair do that incorporates bangs.


----------



## susieserb

Also, what about Christine Lagarde? She's not what you might call classically beautiful but she's always well turned out (and usually sporting an Hermes bag...)  Her style is quite corporate, but there's never a whiff of mint sauce about her... 

http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mgh45edhe/the-most-fashionable-woman-in-finance/

- Lips[/QUOTE]
oKaY, she's TOO COOL FOR SCHOOL~


----------



## susieserb

Lips said:


> Ladies, have you mentioned Tilda Swinton in this thread?  She is 53, but manages to look about 16 somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what about Christine Lagarde? She's not what you might call classically beautiful but she's always well turned out (and usually sporting an Hermes bag...)  Her style is quite corporate, but there's never a whiff of mint sauce about her...
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mgh45edhe/the-most-fashionable-woman-in-finance/
> 
> - Lips


Tilda is something else; for me I find it hard to relate to her Waspy minimalism.  Basically because I'm a gypsy at heart, (that's what my German husband says...and he's right)...


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Hey ladies - question for you:  Where would you look to find a high quality classic white button-down shirt?  

I've scoped out theshirtcompany.com and LOVE what I find there (they even have sizes large enough for us curvy ladies!) but am concerned about returning since it would come from the UK.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Isn't this gal just wonderful.  I think she epitomes this thread to the nth degree
> 
> Then you have this little sweetie who drifts around in her delicate shoes and boss, fur coat?
> 
> Here's another cutie braving a fur coat (I guess in Europe you get a pass)...



I give 'em props for trying!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> LOLOL *there's a sister shot*, one with dyed brown hair and one with blond hair.  *Just like Div and I*:kiss:
> 
> Okay these WOACA's have *over lightened hair* and I they glow~
> 
> aaaah? Even Ms Helmet hair is gorgy, could it be because of the way she's _DRESSED?_



That last one is Franca Sozzani who has been the editor in chief of Italian Vogue since 1988. I am going to focus on her later....


----------



## divnanata

V0N1B2 said:


> Here is fellow TPF member *denton's* blog/website. I'm hoping he'll join here eventually.
> http://www.silverhairedbeauties.com/



He's like the missing link for this thread since he can be the bill Cunningham photographing WOACAS on the street!


----------



## divnanata

I want to squeeze in some pictures of one of my favorites and she should be yours too - Linda Fargo. OMG her style is divine with her signature white bob and sophisticated red lips that are always smiling in a warm and friendly way in photos. She has been a bigwig at Bergdorfs forever and can dip into their heavenly closets any time she wants which means she aces it pretty much always!


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hey ladies - question for you:  Where would you look to find a high quality classic white button-down shirt?
> 
> I've scoped out theshirtcompany.com and LOVE what I find there (they even have sizes large enough for us curvy ladies!) but am concerned about returning since it would come from the UK.



Whoa, you have the standards out there like White House Black Market,  (Chico's outfit and you also have Chico's)...Ann Taylor Loft....

I just bought a Chanel sleeveless model from a resale store and it's faboosh.

This chick Kate Boggiano use to sell awesome classic white shirts; she appears to be out of them now.  Save the link and wait for her update in the Fall?

http://kateboggiano.com/pages/blouses/2.php


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hey ladies - question for you:  Where would you look to find a high quality classic white button-down shirt?
> 
> I've scoped out theshirtcompany.com and LOVE what I find there (they even have sizes large enough for us curvy ladies!) but am concerned about returning since it would come from the UK.



There's that store I remember in Chicago - "Anne Fontaine" - that sells nothing but incredible white shirts. I also would splurge on a Donna Karan that i would wear forever if I was in the market. I should be...

How about Nordstroms' in house brand that never needs ironing? Those are  fabulous quality. And there is always Brooks Bros. , Talbots, Chicos, JCrew, Lafayette 148 at Saks, Soft Surroundings, Burberry.com, anthropology.com


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> There's that store I remember in Chicago - "Anne Fontaine" - that sells nothing but incredible white shirts. I also would splurge on a Donna Karan that i would wear forever if I was in the market. I should be...
> 
> How about Nordstroms' in house brand that never needs ironing? Those are  fabulous quality. And there is always Brooks Bros. , Talbots, Chicos, JCrew, Lafayette 148 at Saks, Soft Surroundings, Burberry.com, anthropology.com


Great list Nat!! There's also Brooks Brothers?


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Thanks, div. I've checked a few of those and they don't accommodate curvier sizes but I shall continue to sally forth.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> There's that store I remember in Chicago - "Anne Fontaine" - that sells nothing but incredible white shirts. I also would splurge on a Donna Karan that i would wear forever if I was in the market. I should be...
> 
> How about Nordstroms' in house brand that never needs ironing? Those are  fabulous quality. And there is always Brooks Bros. , Talbots, Chicos, JCrew, Lafayette 148 at Saks, Soft Surroundings, Burberry.com, anthropology.com


 
Another vote for Anne Fontaine, her shirts are amazing! I get mine at the Woodbury Common outlet store in NY.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

HermesNewbie said:


> Another vote for Anne Fontaine, her shirts are amazing! I get mine at the Woodbury Common outlet store in NY.



Her stuff is amazing.  ::sigh:: I really need to lose weight.


----------



## susieserb

It's the boob thing with white button down shirts that get me?


----------



## V0N1B2

There is a website called carissarose.com
She sells white shirts for curvy ladies. 
Accommodates a bust, kwim?


----------



## TJNEscada

Ladies, I love this thread!   I am especially keen to read about keeping out of the mutton dressed as lamb category.  It's hard to be (somewhat) trendy without going overboard.   For me working in tech everything is VERY casual (to the point of grubby for many folks). I work with a bunch of 30 yr olds and I'm sneakin towards 50 so being hip is important but still dressing to be taken seriously.  I can't do the grey hair route though.  I am finding that maintaining my natural redish brown color is turning my grey hair blondish so I am going with it (and saving money with an instant hi-lite of sorts! There has to be some upside in middle age, right?!) My typical work outfit, skinny jeans, a great t shirt or blouse, a light weight cashmere blazer (Loro Piana splurge here), flats, Etro scarves and a great purse (usually a huge one that holds my laptop and papers). Thanks for letting me share


----------



## TJNEscada

Queen of Sparkl said:


> My hair is white in front too so I don't have probs with roots either
> I did try the darker colours but the white regrowth made me look bald in the front!
> 
> We live in the countryside & have horses & donkeys,but I still like to dress with style even when I'm out with the animals
> 
> vv


You look SO adorable here!!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Time to see some pics illustrating the dilemma of judging someone's "mutton-ness".
> 
> I'd love you all to weigh in on which of these gals is a mutton and which one is a vamp. Tramp or vamp perhaps?
> 
> In my book some of these vixens get a pass. Aging Rock Star girls should be exempt because their male counterparts still can pull off edgy. You need to be interesting on stage. Still Madonna makes me a little queasy???
> 
> Lisa Vanderpump gets a pass on whatever she does. I actually saw her in person and was mesmerized by how absolutely beautiful she was. Just drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> Nene Leakes has a lot of sass and pizzazz and I like her over-the-top style. The same pretty much holds true for Wendy Williams. You can tell she has such joy about dressing herself. Come to think of it I saw her in person as well when I attended a taping of her show in NYC several years ago. These are true divas with a capital "D"!
> 
> Helen Mirren is always an inspiration and while she can still rock a bikini??? I'm interested to hear what you say about wearing bikinis when you are 69...
> 
> And - yes - that is Sophia Loren.




Interestingly the ladies who aren't rail thin (Helen, Sophia, etc) and have some curves look the best.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

susieserb said:


> It's the boob thing with white button down shirts that get me?



My issue isn't so much boobs as I have the much dreaded high stomach fat which leaves me with no waist to accentuate.  I should be shopping in the maternity section for the best fit but I refuse.


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> My issue isn't so much boobs as I have the much dreaded high stomach fat which leaves me with no waist to accentuate.  I should be shopping in the maternity section for the best fit but I refuse.


Lol I've bought maternity jeans to wear for comfort.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> My issue isn't so much boobs as I have the much dreaded high stomach fat which leaves me with no waist to accentuate.  I should be shopping in the maternity section for the best fit but I refuse.



Stop it!!! I get what you are saying and I know there are tricks to maximize the positives and vice versa. Do you wear size 12 like me? You don't have to say your size but I would look for those sorts of dresses (I have one) that give you a shape whether your body wants one or not. I'll show you...And I think I would still do something around the "waist" . Everything I have read and all my experience critiquing other WOACAS leads me to believe you want the out-in-out profile to fool the eye. Belts and cinches are not your enemy. Loose and flowey tops can make us look bigger sometimes. I wonder if you've ever tried a peplum?

I actually have this dress from Michael Kors and it makes you look great. Comes down just to the knee. I HATE IT that he's making short skirts again. There is this SA in the high end Chicago Michael Kors store that says she passes info to headquarters when I've critiqued things before. I want a direct line to my new boyfriend Michael Kors. CALL ME! You wanna sell more clothes? Talk to me....


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> Ladies, I love this thread!   I am especially keen to read about keeping out of the mutton dressed as lamb category.  It's hard to be (somewhat) trendy without going overboard.   For me working in tech everything is VERY casual (to the point of grubby for many folks). I work with a bunch of 30 yr olds and I'm sneakin towards 50 so being hip is important but still dressing to be taken seriously.  I can't do the grey hair route though.  I am finding that maintaining my natural redish brown color is turning my grey hair blondish so I am going with it (and saving money with an instant hi-lite of sorts! There has to be some upside in middle age, right?!) My typical work outfit, skinny jeans, a great t shirt or blouse, a light weight cashmere blazer (Loro Piana splurge here), flats, Etro scarves and a great purse (usually a huge one that holds my laptop and papers). Thanks for letting me share



Sweetie - OMGod - we need to talk! You are like my heroine here what with your beauty AND tech expertise. Not too many people have that. You are like that gal in "Silicon Valley" that pushes the protagonist! I love that show beyond reason and I am not sure why? Maybe because I am a nerd at heart? And here you are right in the thick of things looking so sharp and pretty!  You must assert your superiority and wear the incredible clothes you own. The youngsters need to learn that they are depriving themselves of the thrill of dressing up. I wouldn't worry about the contrast. Others? Do you agree???


----------



## BigPurseSue

Just had to share this... Chrissie Hynde, of Pretenders fame. Is this woman cool or what for age 63. Love the hair, love the outfit, but most of all love the attitude. Eye make-up is a little too Keith Richards, but that aside...  I want to be Chrissie when I grow up. Look at the picture, read the interview:


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/15/m...e-minus-the-pretenders.html?hpw&rref=magazine


Last year she was named one of the 50 Best-Dressed Over 50 by _The Guardian_.


----------



## Suzie

susieserb said:


> Back at you.  I was having this exact convo on how "fringe" camouflages my high forehead,  I too will ALWAYS have some kind of hair do that incorporates bangs.



I even had one as a little girl.


----------



## Suzie

Lips said:


> Ladies, have you mentioned Tilda Swinton in this thread?  She is 53, but manages to look about 16 somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what about Christine Lagarde? She's not what you might call classically beautiful but she's always well turned out (and usually sporting an Hermes bag...)  Her style is quite corporate, but there's never a whiff of mint sauce about her...
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mgh45edhe/the-most-fashionable-woman-in-finance/
> 
> - Lips



I love Tilda and her quirky style.


----------



## Suzie

susieserb said:


> Also, what about Christine Lagarde? She's not what you might call classically beautiful but she's always well turned out (and usually sporting an Hermes bag...)  Her style is quite corporate, but there's never a whiff of mint sauce about her...
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mgh45edhe/the-most-fashionable-woman-in-finance/
> 
> - Lips


oKaY, she's TOO COOL FOR SCHOOL~[/QUOTE]

She is one stylish classy lady and always looks so put together, love looking at her gorgeous Hermes bags and scarves.


----------



## Suzie

divnanata said:


> I want to squeeze in some pictures of one of my favorites and she should be yours too - Linda Fargo. OMG her style is divine with her signature white bob and sophisticated red lips that are always smiling in a warm and friendly way in photos. She has been a bigwig at Bergdorfs forever and can dip into their heavenly closets any time she wants which means she aces it pretty much always!



She looks amazing.


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> I want to squeeze in some pictures of one of my favorites and she should be yours too - Linda Fargo. OMG her style is divine with her signature white bob and sophisticated red lips that are always smiling in a warm and friendly way in photos. She has been a bigwig at Bergdorfs forever and can dip into their heavenly closets any time she wants which means she aces it pretty much always!


I love when she dresses "rock n roll" And it proves that WOACA rock!


TJNEscada said:


> Ladies, I love this thread!   I am especially keen to read about keeping out of the mutton dressed as lamb category.  It's hard to be (somewhat) trendy without going overboard.   For me working in tech everything is VERY casual (to the point of grubby for many folks). I work with a bunch of 30 yr olds and I'm sneakin towards 50 so being hip is important but still dressing to be taken seriously.  I can't do the grey hair route though.  I am finding that maintaining my natural redish brown color is turning my grey hair blondish so I am going with it (and saving money with an instant hi-lite of sorts! There has to be some upside in middle age, right?!) My typical work outfit, skinny jeans, a great t shirt or blouse, a light weight cashmere blazer (Loro Piana splurge here), flats, Etro scarves and a great purse (usually a huge one that holds my laptop and papers). Thanks for letting me share


Thank you brave WOACA for the mod shot! I think you got it perfectly right. Modern, without trying too hard to look "young". I also stopped doing all over haircolor a while ago and I just highlight it 3-4 times a year. I have that cool silver streak starting on one side, but it's not the side I part it on...I'm thinking of changing that. 




divnanata said:


> Sweetie - OMGod - we need to talk! You are like my heroine here what with your beauty AND tech expertise. Not too many people have that. You are like that gal in "Silicon Valley" that pushes the protagonist! I love that show beyond reason and I am not sure why? Maybe because I am a nerd at heart? And here you are right in the thick of things looking so sharp and pretty!  *You must assert your superiority and wear the incredible clothes you own. The youngsters need to learn that they are depriving themselves of the thrill of dressing up. I wouldn't worry about the contrast. Others? Do you agree???*


YES! I was thinking the same thing. TJNEscada can elevate the young one's style, give them something to aim for...permission to dress!



BigPurseSue said:


> Just had to share this... Chrissie Hynde, of Pretenders fame. Is this woman cool or what for age 63. Love the hair, love the outfit, but most of all love the attitude. Eye make-up is a little too Keith Richards, but that aside...  I want to be Chrissie when I grow up. Look at the picture, read the interview:
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/15/m...e-minus-the-pretenders.html?hpw&rref=magazine
> 
> 
> Last year she was named one of the 50 Best-Dressed Over 50 by _The Guardian_.


I've admired her forever. She is another WOACA with her iconic hairstyle and it works. Her fringe is her friend. She's got a new solo album out and is making the circuit promoting it. Here is an adorable interview she did with Stephen Colbert http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/muek3m/chrissie-hynde



divnanata said:


> Stop it!!! I get what you are saying and I know there are tricks to maximize the positives and vice versa. Do you wear size 12 like me? You don't have to say your size but I would look for those sorts of dresses (I have one) that give you a shape whether your body wants one or not. I'll show you...And I think I would still do something around the "waist" . Everything I have read and all my experience critiquing other WOACAS leads me to believe you want the out-in-out profile to fool the eye. Belts and cinches are not your enemy. Loose and flowey tops can make us look bigger sometimes. I wonder if you've ever tried a peplum?
> 
> I actually have this dress from Michael Kors and it makes you look great. Comes down just to the knee. I HATE IT that he's making short skirts again. There is this SA in the high end Chicago Michael Kors store that says she passes info to headquarters when I've critiqued things before. I want a direct line to my new boyfriend Michael Kors. CALL ME! You wanna sell more clothes? Talk to me....


I love this dress. I have one peplum top by Theory. It's not the extreme flared out version, and it's very flattering. I need another one... 



divnanata said:


> There's that store I remember in Chicago - "Anne Fontaine" - that sells nothing but incredible white shirts. I also would splurge on a Donna Karan that i would wear forever if I was in the market. I should be...
> 
> How about Nordstroms' in house brand that never needs ironing? Those are  fabulous quality. And there is always Brooks Bros. , Talbots, Chicos, JCrew, Lafayette 148 at Saks, Soft Surroundings, Burberry.com, anthropology.com



This is a terrific list. My husband cringes when I wear white. He knows what a mess I am.


----------



## susieserb

BigPurseSue said:


> Just had to share this... Chrissie Hynde, of Pretenders fame. Is this woman cool or what for age 63. Love the hair, love the outfit, but most of all love the attitude. Eye make-up is a little too Keith Richards, but that aside...  I want to be Chrissie when I grow up. Look at the picture, read the interview:
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/15/m...e-minus-the-pretenders.html?hpw&rref=magazine
> 
> 
> Last year she was named one of the 50 Best-Dressed Over 50 by _The Guardian_.


Gotta find more pics of her!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

divnanata said:


> Stop it!!! I get what you are saying and I know there are tricks to maximize the positives and vice versa. Do you wear size 12 like me? You don't have to say your size but I would look for those sorts of dresses (I have one) that give you a shape whether your body wants one or not. I'll show you...And I think I would still do something around the "waist" . Everything I have read and all my experience critiquing other WOACAS leads me to believe you want the out-in-out profile to fool the eye. Belts and cinches are not your enemy. Loose and flowey tops can make us look bigger sometimes. I wonder if you've ever tried a peplum?
> 
> I actually have this dress from Michael Kors and it makes you look great. Comes down just to the knee. I HATE IT that he's making short skirts again. There is this SA in the high end Chicago Michael Kors store that says she passes info to headquarters when I've critiqued things before. I want a direct line to my new boyfriend Michael Kors. CALL ME! You wanna sell more clothes? Talk to me....



I have thin legs and reasonably thin arms but I'm a 16-18 because of where I carry my weight. Cannot wear Women's sizes - they are cut too full elsewhere.  That dress is very cute!  Imagine that model in her 50's with a high-carrying "baby" bump and there you have me!  I would definitely try it though. Is it current MK or from years past?  

I think a peplum would only add to the volume of my torso, which I'm trying to minimize. (We're gonna need a bigger bolt...of fabric. LOL)   Belts tend to ride up just under my breasts where I am the smallest.  

Anyway, back to WOACA's!  I'm in the "color til I die" camp...for now...but enjoy seeing all of the beautiful gray hair.


----------



## sis121598

I keep forgetting to tell you all I bought a Sleevey Wonders directly from their site and it's da bomb! http://http://www.sleeveywonders.com/products/Basic-3%7B47%7D4-Length-Black-Mesh-Sleevey-Wonders.html

I originally found them on ebay, but the shipping price ended up cheaper on the SW site. But I thought I would look for a lighter color and found an ivory one on ebay for less$.
http://www.sleeveywonders.com/products/Basic-3%7B47%7D4-Length-Black-Mesh-Sleevey-Wonders.html


----------



## sis121598

ImaBagAddict said:


> I have thin legs and reasonably thin arms but I'm a 16-18 because of where I carry my weight. Cannot wear Women's sizes - they are cut too full elsewhere.  That dress is very cute!  Imagine that model in her 50's with a high-carrying "baby" bump and there you have me!  I would definitely try it though. Is it current MK or from years past?
> 
> I think a peplum would only add to the volume of my torso, which I'm trying to minimize. (We're gonna need a bigger bolt...of fabric. LOL)   Belts tend to ride up just under my breasts where I am the smallest.
> 
> Anyway, back to WOACA's!  I'm in the "color til I die" camp...for now...but enjoy seeing all of the beautiful gray hair.


Have you tried a peplum on? The Theory one I have just comes out a little bit, which is perfect for camouflaging the guttage.
I've also recently gotten into the artsy fartsy style of layered clothing. They tend to work well for curvy sizes, generously cut. I am still on the hunt for a new LBD. I'm eyeing up some dresses by Porto, Made in CA.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

sis121598 please say more about the "artsy fartsy style of layered clothing." Are you referring to Eileen Fischer type stuff?  I've bought several of her pieces in the last year.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I keep forgetting to tell you all I bought a Sleevey Wonders directly from their site and it's da bomb! http://http://www.sleeveywonders.com/products/Basic-3%7B47%7D4-Length-Black-Mesh-Sleevey-Wonders.html
> 
> I originally found them on ebay, but the shipping price ended up cheaper on the SW site. But I thought I would look for a lighter color and found an ivory one on ebay for less$.
> http://www.sleeveywonders.com/products/Basic-3%7B47%7D4-Length-Black-Mesh-Sleevey-Wonders.html


We have to see how this looks on you?


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> I have thin legs and reasonably thin arms but I'm a 16-18 because of where I carry my weight. Cannot wear Women's sizes - they are cut too full elsewhere.  That dress is very cute!  Imagine that model in her 50's with a high-carrying "baby" bump and there you have me!  I would definitely try it though. Is it current MK or from years past?
> 
> I think a peplum would only add to the volume of my torso, which I'm trying to minimize. (We're gonna need a bigger bolt...of fabric. LOL)   Belts tend to ride up just under my breasts where I am the smallest.
> 
> Anyway, back to WOACA's!  I'm in the "color til I die" camp...for now...but enjoy seeing all of the beautiful gray hair.


Middle sister use to rep this line out of NY.  She lurves them with a passion; the dresses emphasizes your "sweet spot" (the tiny area under your boobs).  

Nat "no like" because her boobs pour out.  However I believe the dresses are cut bigger now then they were a few years ago.

http://www.karinadresses.com


----------



## sis121598

ImaBagAddict said:


> sis121598 please say more about the "artsy fartsy style of layered clothing." Are you referring to Eileen Fischer type stuff?  I've bought several of her pieces in the last year.


Yes, similar to this. In my quest to find out what my style is evolving to be in my 50's I found these "arsy fartsy" styles that I can layer up in endless ways.

I like the uniqueness of these pieces, and they work with what I already own. Here are some links to check out, some I have purchased from: Both ebay links. Artastic is Jane Mohr, she sells one of a kind, samples, ect on ebay) and Fawbushs, others are links I am looking at, surely there are others out there too. Search lagenlook.

http://www.getdressed2.com/index.php?route=common/home

http://evielou.com/

http://www.helloboutique.com/clothing/

http://www.fawbushs.com/

http://stores.ebay.com/Watersister

http://stores.ebay.com/Artastic-Wearable-Art


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> We have to see how this looks on you?



Yes! My daughter is playing at a club Friday night for her music class. It's a punk club. I might layer up something black...


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Middle sister use to rep this line out of NY.  She lurves them with a passion; the dresses emphasizes your "sweet spot" (the tiny area under your boobs).
> 
> Nat "no like" because her boobs pour out.  However I believe the dresses are cut bigger now then they were a few years ago.
> 
> http://www.karinadresses.com


I'll check them out too. My boobs are little, so no worries for me!


----------



## divnanata

BigPurseSue said:


> Just had to share this... Chrissie Hynde, of Pretenders fame. Is this woman cool or what for age 63. Love the hair, love the outfit, but most of all love the attitude. Eye make-up is a little too Keith Richards, but that aside...  I want to be Chrissie when I grow up. Look at the picture, read the interview:
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/15/m...e-minus-the-pretenders.html?hpw&rref=magazine
> 
> 
> Last year she was named one of the 50 Best-Dressed Over 50 by _The Guardian_.



WOW! Loved this and did find some more pictures. My favorite quote was some advice she gave to women in rock 'n roll: "It's not "F" me - it's "F" YOU!"
She also has a daughter from Ray Davies of the Kinks and other things who is a model. That's her at the end.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> I have thin legs and reasonably thin arms but I'm a 16-18 because of where I carry my weight. Cannot wear Women's sizes - they are cut too full elsewhere.  That dress is very cute!  Imagine that model in her 50's with a high-carrying "baby" bump and there you have me!  I would definitely try it though. Is it current MK or from years past?
> 
> I think a peplum would only add to the volume of my torso, which I'm trying to minimize. (We're gonna need a bigger bolt...of fabric. LOL)   Belts tend to ride up just under my breasts where I am the smallest.
> 
> Anyway, back to WOACA's!  I'm in the "color til I die" camp...for now...but enjoy seeing all of the beautiful gray hair.



The dress is still on sale now at Neiman's. I think this is a staple they have for several seasons and it is worth watching for at Last Call.com too.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I keep forgetting to tell you all I bought a Sleevey Wonders directly from their site and it's da bomb! http://http://www.sleeveywonders.com/products/Basic-3%7B47%7D4-Length-Black-Mesh-Sleevey-Wonders.html
> 
> I originally found them on ebay, but the shipping price ended up cheaper on the SW site. But I thought I would look for a lighter color and found an ivory one on ebay for less$.
> http://www.sleeveywonders.com/products/Basic-3%7B47%7D4-Length-Black-Mesh-Sleevey-Wonders.html



I am going to try these! I never thought about wearing them with strapless or cutaway styles too!! Modeling shot?


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> sis121598 please say more about the "artsy fartsy style of layered clothing." Are you referring to Eileen Fischer type stuff?  I've bought several of her pieces in the last year.



Girls - Neimans is having a33% off flash sale at 11:30 on some select Eileen Fisher pieces. I was looking at the baggier styles and wondering? Usually they do me no favors.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Yes, similar to this. In my quest to find out what my style is evolving to be in my 50's I found these "arsy fartsy" styles that I can layer up in endless ways.
> 
> I like the uniqueness of these pieces, and they work with what I already own. Here are some links to check out, some I have purchased from: Both ebay links. Artastic is Jane Mohr, she sells one of a kind, samples, ect on ebay) and Fawbushs, others are links I am looking at, surely there are others out there too. Search lagenlook.
> 
> http://www.getdressed2.com/index.php?route=common/home
> 
> http://evielou.com/
> 
> http://www.helloboutique.com/clothing/
> 
> http://www.fawbushs.com/
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Watersister
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Artastic-Wearable-Art


Each and everyone of those sites are now in my bookmark under "fashion"  I can't thank you enough....


----------



## divnanata

I realized that I have a Chrissie Hynde inspired get up in my cache of pictures! Animal print jeans/black blazer/thigh high boots! I returned the thigh high Stuart Weitzmans (and Susie returned hers too) because we both realized that A) we would never really wear them much if at all with our lifestyles so they would become closet museum additions and B) they were not comfortable at all to walk in and C) they cost a lot of money.

As much as I hate to admit it my large feet are getting bony and I can't even walk barefoot easily anymore. So thigh high/ high heeled boots are out forever. Maybe I need to try Dr. Scholl's footbeds.....

I forgot to add that I recently read a list of fashion DON'TS that thigh high boots are supposed to be OUT for WOACAS. Really????


----------



## Freckles1

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hey ladies - question for you:  Where would you look to find a high quality classic white button-down shirt?
> 
> I've scoped out theshirtcompany.com and LOVE what I find there (they even have sizes large enough for us curvy ladies!) but am concerned about returning since it would come from the UK.




I would try Ann Fontaine. They have fantastic blouses/shirts!!! White and black are the staple colors


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I love this dress. I have one peplum top by Theory. It's not the extreme flared out version, and it's very flattering. I need another one...



Sis - I think I have the same top! Is this it? And while I was typing a flash sale came up on RueLaLa with Theory summer peplums. The ones we have are all sold out everywhere. It IS uber flattering! I was loving the striped one but resisted getting it at the last minute. Trying to be a good girl. I already have a striped peplum in my closet but it's a sleeveless one. This is killing me but trying to be good.


----------



## divnanata

Somebody mentioned the very popular Tilda Swinton? Did you know she went to school with Princess Diana? And that she was originally supposed to play Bridget Jones in the film????

Anyway there are so many "art" photos of this WOACA but I did scrounge up an airport sighting! I love airport sightings because it is all about reality there - especially coming off the plane. "Chair head" is the pits.


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> I am going to try these! I never thought about wearing them with strapless or cutaway styles too!! Modeling shot?


Yes, now they have me looking at strapless...I will post a mod shot when I wear it.


divnanata said:


> Girls - Neimans is having a33% off flash sale at 11:30 on some select Eileen Fisher pieces. I was looking at the baggier styles and wondering? Usually they do me no favors.


I have a fine line. I will not wear a tent. So somewhere, top or bottom, will be fitted. Then it works.


susieserb said:


> Each and everyone of those sites are now in my bookmark under "fashion"  I can't thank you enough....


You are welcome. If you find something on one of those sites, check ebay before you buy.


divnanata said:


> I realized that I have a Chrissie Hynde inspired get up in my cache of pictures! Animal print jeans/black blazer/thigh high boots! I returned the thigh high Stuart Weitzmans (and Susie returned hers too) because we both realized that A) we would never really wear them much if at all with our lifestyles so they would become closet museum additions and B) they were not comfortable at all to walk in and C) they cost a lot of money.
> 
> As much as I hate to admit it my large feet are getting bony and I can't even walk barefoot easily anymore. So thigh high/ high heeled boots are out forever. Maybe I need to try Dr. Scholl's footbeds.....
> 
> I forgot to add that I recently read a list of fashion DON'TS that thigh high boots are supposed to be OUT for WOACAS. Really????



I guess it depends on what the rest of the outfit is. I wouldn't wear them, I'm not that fond of my thighs anymore.



divnanata said:


> Sis - I think I have the same top! Is this it? And while I was typing a flash sale came up on RueLaLa with Theory summer peplums. The ones we have are all sold out everywhere. It IS uber flattering! I was loving the striped one but resisted getting it at the last minute. Trying to be a good girl. I already have a striped peplum in my closet but it's a sleeveless one. This is killing me but trying to be good.



No, it's this one. The upper half is big on me, but that's how I'm built, nothing at the top, then guttage. I wear it layered. I suppose I could have it altered. http://www.saksoff5th.com/etia-sleeveless-peplum-shirt/0496953454654.html


----------



## susieserb

Girls, I was leaving a clinic in rural Illinois (corn fields behind the place ok).  An older gentleman, well very old, stopped in his tracks took a hard look at me and said you're wearing a dress and it's a good length too,you look nice, also pretty shoes (glittery CL's).  Then he goes on to say too many jeans on women today, ugly.  Then he kept on walking.  I think I had the compliment of compliments.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Girls, I was leaving a clinic in rural Illinois (corn fields behind the place ok).  An older gentleman, well very old, stopped in his tracks took a hard look at me and said you're wearing a dress and it's a good length too,you look nice, also pretty shoes (glittery CL's).  Then he goes on to say too many jeans on women today, ugly.  Then he kept on walking.  I think I had the compliment of compliments.



That makes me want want to weep with joy! So cool of him to say and you deserve it! BTW - what dress were you wearing? Pic later?


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Girls, I was leaving a clinic in rural Illinois (corn fields behind the place ok).  An older gentleman, well very old, stopped in his tracks took a hard look at me and said you're wearing a dress and it's a good length too,you look nice, also pretty shoes (glittery CL's).  Then he goes on to say too many jeans on women today, ugly.  Then he kept on walking.  I think I had the compliment of compliments.


That was awesome! It makes me think too, how many of us would go, "Oh I'm just going to be in this rural clinic, I don't need to dress for that." Thanks for representing! And I bet you made his day too!


----------



## susieserb

I don't know if I made his day; the gentleman certainly made mine  I'll tell you what, a kind word really does go a loooooong way. 

I think he was just bowled over to see a woman wearing an "appropriate dress".  
My little number here is cheap and it's from Land's End.  The accessories?  _not so much..._


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Susie you look lovely! Love the color!


----------



## susieserb

It's a great color, perfect for Spring/Summer.  All Winter you're wearing dark hues so ripping open the crayola box is "merrymaking"~


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I don't know if I made his day; the gentleman certainly made mine :butt9: I'll tell you what,* a kind word really does go a loooooong way.
> *
> I think he was just bowled over to see a woman wearing an "appropriate dress".
> My little number here is cheap and it's from Land's End.  The accessories?  _not so much..._



Indeed! I try to use more of my kind words than the unkind variety. Life's too short to focus on the negative.
That color is brill on you! I love the sparkly CLs too. What's the heel height on those babies? I lurve your necklace and cuff too. I can't see them very well though. I'm trying to master the selfie, it's hard to get a good clean shot.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Indeed! I try to use more of my kind words than the unkind variety. Life's too short to focus on the negative.
> That color is brill on you! I love the sparkly CLs too. What's the heel height on those babies? I lurve your necklace and cuff too. I can't see them very well though. I'm trying to master the selfie, it's hard to get a good clean shot.


Sis the full body selfie is a toughie.  Face no problem; half a body...piece of cake~  

One day soon that big mirror will be a camera photo booth perhaps _then_ we'll get it right?

The CL's heel height is 3.5" (teetering on the brink of navigability).  Really 3" is my threshold without a platform.  These babies have 3/4" platform so walking is pretty good (even with clinics in the middle of nowhere with cornfields skirting the parameters).  BTW I've had them for almost five years and they feel and look amazing to this day.

The jewelry (yes you know it's coming) is Native American, ribbed cuff and conch necklace...


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> *Indeed! I try to use more of my kind words than the unkind variety. Life's too short to focus on the negative.*
> That color is brill on you! I love the sparkly CLs too. What's the heel height on those babies? I lurve your necklace and cuff too. I can't see them very well though. I'm trying to master the selfie, it's hard to get a good clean shot.




I've said this before and I'll say it again.  It's the building block of beauty.  If you don't have this in your heart all else pales.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Sis the full body selfie is a toughie.  Face no problem; half a body...piece of cake~
> 
> One day soon that big mirror will be a camera photo booth perhaps _then_ we'll get it right?
> 
> The CL's heel height is 3.5" (teetering on the brink of navigability).  Really 3" is my threshold without a platform.  These babies have 3/4" platform so walking is pretty good (even with clinics in the middle of nowhere with cornfields skirting the parameters).  BTW I've had them for almost five years and they feel and look amazing to this day.
> 
> The jewelry (yes you know it's coming) is Native American, ribbed cuff and conch necklace...


The platforms help. I hope you continue to wear them for many years to come, they look great on you! 
I've been eyeing up some Native American jewelry. I'm not a big jewelry person. My mother loves to buy fine jewelry, me, not so much. I do love the ethnic style jewelry though. I'd love to see your pieces close up...


susieserb said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again.  It's the building block of beauty.  If you don't have this in your heart all else pales.


TRUTH!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> The platforms help. I hope you continue to wear them for many years to come, they look great on you!
> I've been eyeing up some Native American jewelry. I'm not a big jewelry person. My mother loves to buy fine jewelry, me, not so much. I do love the ethnic style jewelry though. *I'd love to see your pieces close up...*
> 
> TRUTH!


Seek and ye shall find.  It's over kill but you'll get the idea (not all of my pieces..)..

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/real-native-american-jewelry-864169.html


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Seek and ye shall find.  It's over kill but you'll get the idea (not all of my pieces..)..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/real-native-american-jewelry-864169.html


OMG! I loved seeing and hearing you! You are just as fun on video! I love your collection, but most of all I love your pup!



susieserb said:


> Here is Mary Millicent Abigail Rogers, better known as Millicent Rogers, was a socialite, fashion icon, and art collector. She was the granddaughter of Standard Oil tycoon Henry Huttleston Rogers, and an heiress to his wealth.  She has a fantastic collection of Native American Jewelry in a museum.  The first pic shows how Mill looked, the other pictures depicts some of her Museum quality pieces on models that mirror Millicent's appearance.
> 
> 
> Millicent died in the early 50's.


From your post, wow, she is so chic! I love all the photos you gathered, great inspiration shots.
Thank you!!!


----------



## divnanata

Aren't they all fabulous turquoise pieces?! I remember when we first walked into that Native American store when I was visiting Susie in her hometown. It was like a thunderbolt hit her and she was off! I do leopard and she does turquoise! Suze - you have to read that book I have about Millicent and we need to go to that museum and shop Taos!


----------



## divnanata

I have an issue about dressing that I have been somewhat struggling with - not that it's a big deal. Have any of you jumped on that new silhouette - the long, full midi skirt? While I love the femininity of them and how dramatic you can look swishing around, I am not sure they work for WOACAS? I mean I am really not sure? Obviously "Gone With the Wind" fullness is waaay too theatrical but is there something in them that just is off? Let me show you...

Sure these are fabulous. I especially like the one with the crop top but there is no way on this planet that WOACAS are allowed to bare a midriff unless Anna Wintour does it first. (Not my decree but 'the powers that be in the fashion world).

But look at the Michael Kors skirt I had to return. Granted it was too big but...? And look at Jessica Seinfeld in the pink number. Working it or not? Probably the question is no different than the one about whether to wear a short skirt? If you can pull it off. But clearly I can't pull off this look!
*ps  - Also I had on the wrong color top. I thought this was the one that matched but it wasn't. Needless to say it all went back.


----------



## V0N1B2

I think it only works on certain body types. You need to be tall to pull off this length and fairly slim to pull off the fullness at the hip.
I don't know, diva... personally, I think it's matronly looking, but fashion is all about individual style.  If you like it and you feel good in it, it works. KWIM?


----------



## ImaBagAddict

I agree, you need to be tall and wear a form-fitting top.  Not a good look for the general populous.


----------



## divnanata

^ Girls - actually I am really tall - recently shrunk down from 6' to a mere 5'11" - and while I'm not skinny AT THE MOMENT and ever hopeful I have been good in clothes. This skirt is a size 14 and I have been wearing a 10 or even an 8 skirt from my favorite MK. The sweater is a poor choice with its bagginess. Maybe a leotard ? But really I knew it wasn't good on me. Even if it was, you don't think that age factors into it? These WOACAS below look good. I guess?


----------



## V0N1B2

I LOVE that photo of the woman walking the poochie. That's a fantastic age-appropriate outfit. She looks classy and youthful.


----------



## sis121598

I say yes to this look, BUT...This is a Goldilocks skirt for sure. The length on the WOACA (walking the dog) is just right. The other ones, not so much, too long, too short. meh


----------



## Gerry

Div, I think that look would have been fine on you with a more form fitting top. Go back and look at the pics you posted above yours. All of them had much more curve hugging tops. Try one. It's a pretty skirt, I think.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> Her stuff is amazing.  ::sigh:: I really need to lose weight.


 

I'm sure you would look lovely in her shirts!


----------



## divnanata

Gerry said:


> Div, I think that look would have been fine on you with a more form fitting top. Go back and look at the pics you posted above yours. All of them had much more curve hugging tops. Try one. It's a pretty skirt, I think.



It IS a pretty, VERY expensive museum piece skirt. Maybe one day I will hunt it down in the right size and wear it with a skinny top. Sadly I don't think my lifestyle warrants that kind of drama. It belongs on street style streets. Actually I think somebody DID wear it and get street style photographed. Alas in my neck of the woods a skirt like this would make no sense. Wal-Mart shopping. Friday night at the strip mall movies. Dinner out at the closest restaurant within a five mile radius as Dh decrees which usually ends up being in a strip mall. HELP ME!! Paris and NYC - where are you?????


----------



## susieserb

Damnit Janet.  Watching RHPS with DS tomorrow, "Mom have you ever watched The Rocky Horror Picture Show" gulp?? I went twice a week for a couple of years.

You Tube The Time Warp Song.  Mind boggling fashion that's all over the place today (well sort of)~


----------



## kcf68

Okay what do you ladies do for broken veins and varicose veins on your legs?


----------



## Freckles1

kcf68 said:


> Okay what do you ladies do for broken veins and varicose veins on your legs?




Isn't there a solution that can be injected into the vein and it basically dissolves it? Not sure about varicose though. I did have a girlfriend get one removed....babies!! Ugh!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

sis121598 said:


> I've admired her forever. She is another WOACA with her iconic hairstyle and it works. Her fringe is her friend. She's got a new solo album out and is making the circuit promoting it. Here is an adorable interview she did with Stephen Colbert http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/muek3m/chrissie-hynde


 
Thank you so much for the link! Really enjoyed the interview--and her performance. She does look great. 



susieserb said:


> I don't know if I made his day; the gentleman certainly made mine  I'll tell you what, a kind word really does go a loooooong way.   I think he was just bowled over to see a woman wearing an "appropriate dress".
> My little number here is cheap and it's from Land's End.  The accessories?  _not so much..._


 
That is so sweet! I LOOOOVE that color, and it looks great on you! I like the jewelry too. 



divnanata said:


> I have an issue about dressing that I have been somewhat struggling with - not that it's a big deal. Have any of you jumped on that new silhouette - the long, full midi skirt? While I love the femininity of them and how dramatic you can look swishing around, I am not sure they work for WOACAS? I mean I am really not sure? Obviously "Gone With the Wind" fullness is waaay too theatrical but is there something in them that just is off? Let me show you...


 
Several years ago Bill Cunningham did an "On the Street" series of pics of women in New York wearing really full summer skirts. A lot of the women were WOACA and the looks were to die for. But that's New York and every woman looked like she had her own personal stylist. 

I think the skirt looks great on you Diva and would look even better with a fitted top. 

With these full skirts the emphasis is going to be on the waist and on the bottom of the skirt, so you're going to want a fitted top and attention-grabbing belt. And if you have thick, stubby calves that look like you've spent a half-century hauling great loads of cabbages up the Urals as I do  you probably want the skirt in a neutral color and at a length that won't emphasis the area between knee and ankle. Maybe a gracefully scooped hem? 

The fabric type and the way it drapes will also make a difference in the look. In the photos you posted Diva the fabrics in the first few skirts look like they were made of something akin to dupioni silk. In a full skirt that's going to create a much more elegant, mature silhouette, especially in a black or neutral, than a crisp cotton which will give you that retro-style skirt pouf, if I'm making sense here.   

I'm a home sewer and over the years have wasted so much time and money making skirts for myself, friends and family that were better left in the Goodwill box.  In fact they were so bad I felt like I should be wearing dark glasses when sliding them into the Goodwill box in the middle of the night. :sunnies

Back in the 1950s and '60s my southern aunts wore full skirts with under-skirt hoops that were so wide they'd have to tilt them to the side to maneuver through doorways. Talk about southern belle living. They wore these to church and to family dinners, that sort of thing.


----------



## chessmont

kcf68 said:


> Okay what do you ladies do for broken veins and varicose veins on your legs?



I'd like to know too,  I have the ugly big blue veins along with the spider veins.  (and very fair skin) Stockings are so 'out' now, but I feel so awful in my ugly bare legs.  This week I had something to go to that I knew would be too hot for pantyhose so I did some self-tanning lotion and I felt a "little" better about going bare.  I need to just get over it.  I am what I am.


----------



## V0N1B2

BigPurseSue said:


> Several years ago Bill Cunningham did an "On the Street" series of pics of women in New York wearing really full summer skirts. A lot of the women were WOACA and the looks were to die for. But that's New York and every woman looked like she had her own personal stylist.
> 
> I think the skirt looks great on you Diva and would look even better with a fitted top.
> 
> With these full skirts the emphasis is going to be on the waist and on the bottom of the skirt, so you're going to want a fitted top and attention-grabbing belt. And if you have thick, stubby calves that look like you've spent a half-century hauling great loads of cabbages up the Urals as I do  you probably want the skirt in a neutral color and at a length that won't emphasis the area between knee and ankle. Maybe a gracefully scooped hem?
> 
> The fabric type and the way it drapes will also make a difference in the look. In the photos you posted Diva the fabrics in the first few skirts look like they were made of something akin to dupioni silk. In a full skirt that's going to create a much more elegant, mature silhouette, especially in a black or neutral, than a crisp cotton which will give you that retro-style skirt pouf, if I'm making sense here.


Yes to all of this. Scooped hem.  Hmm, hadn't thought of that but now that I think of it, it sounds like it would look great.

Diva Nat, I think if this is a look you want to go for, you can do it because you have the height on your side.  I know you tease about being a size 12 or something but I think you're really slim. 
I think that length skirt must be worn with a very feminine shoe. Something like the Manolo Carolyne slingback or similar. 
Perhaps you'll find your perfect tea length skirt and it will be (of course) leopard print. Now that would be purrrfect!


----------



## sis121598

I've been thinking about this skirt. I actually owned something similar -albiet cheaper- in my 20's. I had a small  waist, and it really accentuated it. It was black, and I usually belted it for emphasis. I picture Audrey Hepburn, black skirt, fitted crisp white blouse with rolled up sleeves, flats- ballet or gladiator sandals. 

And you're right, it can be hard to "justify" wearing amazing clothes around such pedestrian places. You know what I think, screw it. We all deserve to be adorning ourselves with things we love and that make us feel great. Don't forget your sister and the gentleman she encountered...

 I wore my artsy fartsy tunic with the sleevey wonders, fitted jersey long pants and my trusty Birks to the punk club last night. I got great compliments (no I was not fishing for them, lol!) because I felt great in it. I'm sorry I did not get a photo, we were kind of rushing out the door. I will do a photo shoot, I promise.


----------



## sis121598

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you so much for the link! Really enjoyed the interview--and her performance. She does look great.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet! I LOOOOVE that color, and it looks great on you! I like the jewelry too.
> 
> 
> 
> Several years ago Bill Cunningham did an "On the Street" series of pics of women in New York wearing really full summer skirts. A lot of the women were WOACA and the looks were to die for. But that's New York and every woman looked like she had her own personal stylist.
> 
> I think the skirt looks great on you Diva and would look even better with a fitted top.
> 
> With these full skirts the emphasis is going to be on the waist and on the bottom of the skirt, so you're going to want a fitted top and attention-grabbing belt. And if you have thick, stubby calves that look like you've spent a half-century hauling great loads of cabbages up the Urals as I do  you probably want the skirt in a neutral color and at a length that won't emphasis the area between knee and ankle. Maybe a gracefully scooped hem?
> 
> The fabric type and the way it drapes will also make a difference in the look. In the photos you posted Diva the fabrics in the first few skirts look like they were made of something akin to dupioni silk. In a full skirt that's going to create a much more elegant, mature silhouette, especially in a black or neutral, than a crisp cotton which will give you that retro-style skirt pouf, if I'm making sense here.
> 
> I'm a home sewer and over the years have wasted so much time and money making skirts for myself, friends and family that were better left in the Goodwill box.  In fact they were so bad I felt like I should be wearing dark glasses when sliding them into the Goodwill box in the middle of the night. :sunnies
> 
> Back in the 1950s and '60s my southern aunts wore full skirts with under-skirt hoops that were so wide they'd have to tilt them to the side to maneuver through doorways. Talk about southern belle living. They wore these to church and to family dinners, that sort of thing.


----------



## divnanata

chessmont said:


> I'd like to know too,  I have the ugly big blue veins along with the spider veins.  (and very fair skin) Stockings are so 'out' now, but I feel so awful in my ugly bare legs.  This week I had something to go to that I knew would be too hot for pantyhose so I did some self-tanning lotion and I felt a "little" better about going bare.  I need to just get over it.  I am what I am.



I just don't get the "no stockings ever" rule? Guess what? Sometimes I dare to wear them because the benefits far outweigh the gawking outrage of the youngsters. I always figure the WOACAS understand. But HELLO! Anyone say "control top"? Besides camouflaging the imperfections somewhat, pantyhose help hold in the jiggle and that is a good thing even on a sweaty day. Our mama used to say a lady never left the house without her girdle on and back when I was 12 and put on my first nylons one leg at a time and used those clips I didn't even remotely need a girdle!

And did you know Christie Brinkley wears very thin ones in her swimsuit photo shoots? Oddly I also learned Thursday that Christie Brinkley at one time was a chain smoker. Maybe she still is? Our idols have feet of clay and they are wrapped in nylons.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I just don't get the "no stockings ever" rule? Guess what? Sometimes I dare to wear them because the benefits far outweigh the gawking outrage of the youngsters. I always figure the WOACAS understand. But HELLO! Anyone say "control top"? Besides camouflaging the imperfections somewhat, pantyhose help hold in the jiggle and that is a good thing even on a sweaty day. Our mama used to say a lady never left the house without her girdle on and back when I was 12 and put on my first nylons one leg at a time and used those clips I didn't even remotely need a girdle!
> 
> And did you know Christie Brinkley wears very thin ones in her swimsuit photo shoots? Oddly I also learned Thursday that Christie Brinkley at one time was a chain smoker. Maybe she still is? Our idols have feet of clay and they are wrapped in nylons.


Brilliant!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Damnit Janet.  Watching RHPS with DS tomorrow, "Mom have you ever watched The Rocky Horror Picture Show" gulp?? I went twice a week for a couple of years.
> 
> You Tube The Time Warp Song.  Mind boggling fashion that's all over the place today (well sort of)~


My kids totally got into RHPS a few years ago. So cool that you got into it!



divnanata said:


> I just don't get the "no stockings ever" rule? Guess what? Sometimes I dare to wear them because the benefits far outweigh the gawking outrage of the youngsters. I always figure the WOACAS understand. But HELLO! Anyone say "control top"? Besides camouflaging the imperfections somewhat, pantyhose help hold in the jiggle and that is a good thing even on a sweaty day. Our mama used to say a lady never left the house without her girdle on and back when I was 12 and put on my first nylons one leg at a time and used those clips I didn't even remotely need a girdle!
> 
> And did you know Christie Brinkley wears very thin ones in her swimsuit photo shoots? Oddly I also learned Thursday that Christie Brinkley at one time was a chain smoker. Maybe she still is? Our idols have feet of clay and they are wrapped in nylons.



This! And right now I'm working on getting some sun on my legs, pretty much any chance I get. I hide my face and chest from the sun. I don't understand why panty hose fell out of favor...maybe it's time for a comeback.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I've been thinking about this skirt. I actually owned something similar -albiet cheaper- in my 20's. I had a small  waist, and it really accentuated it. It was black, and I usually belted it for emphasis. I picture Audrey Hepburn, black skirt, fitted crisp white blouse with rolled up sleeves, flats- ballet or gladiator sandals.
> 
> And you're right, it can be hard to "justify" wearing amazing clothes around such pedestrian places. You know what I think, screw it. We all deserve to be adorning ourselves with things we love and that make us feel great. Don't forget your sister and the gentleman she encountered...
> 
> I wore my artsy fartsy tunic with the sleevey wonders, fitted jersey long pants and my trusty Birks to the punk club last night. I got great compliments (no I was not fishing for them, lol!) because I felt great in it. I'm sorry I did not get a photo, we were kind of rushing out the door. I will do a photo shoot, I promise.


When you're hot you are 'HAWT' - as they say! great that you showed the youngsters that you don't need to dress like them to be glam.


----------



## Gerry

As far as veins go, I could write a book. I started out with them 15 or more years ago and began by letting a plastic surgeons nurse inject them with a salt water solution. Very painful and totally unsuccessful. Next go round, I had them injected with a drug....can't remember the name of it. That helped a little but not that much.


Then, I graduated to a cardiovascular surgeon. He did a venous ultrasound and injected some "big guns drug" which completely collapsed and sealed off the saphenous vein in both legs. Did not hurt and had huge good result. That got rid of the big ones and any discomfort from engorged veins.  We can totally live without the saphenous vein. The blood gets rerouted to deeper veins.


Now, yes, I have a few clusters of bruised looking areas of broken capillaries which the doc said "Nothing can be done about those". Sooooo.......lets hear it for self tanner and grinning and bearing it. I live in Florida so the days of tights or even, stockings are few and far between. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Hope this helps. LOL


----------



## V0N1B2

divnanata said:


> And did you know Christie Brinkley wears very thin ones in her swimsuit photo shoots? Oddly I also learned Thursday that Christie Brinkley at one time was a chain smoker. Maybe she still is? Our idols have feet of clay and they are wrapped in nylons.



Funny you should mention this because Christie is wearing stockings in several of the pictures you posted.  So was someone else, I can't remember who now, but I noticed she had the kind you can wear with open toe shoes.
Edit: it was Raquel Welch in post 938

I wear stockings in the winter. Tights are great with some things but I find the whole black skirt, black tights, black shoes thing is so oppressive looking.


----------



## divnanata

BigPurseSue said:


> Several years ago Bill Cunningham did an "On the Street" series of pics of women in New York wearing really full summer skirts. A lot of the women were WOACA and the looks were to die for. But that's New York and every woman looked like she had her own personal stylist.
> 
> I think the skirt looks great on you Diva and would look even better with a fitted top.
> 
> With these full skirts the emphasis is going to be on the waist and on the bottom of the skirt, so you're going to want a fitted top and attention-grabbing belt. And if you have thick, stubby calves that look like you've spent a half-century hauling great loads of cabbages up the Urals as I do  you probably want the skirt in a neutral color and at a length that won't emphasis the area between knee and ankle. Maybe a gracefully scooped hem?
> 
> The fabric type and the way it drapes will also make a difference in the look. In the photos you posted Diva the fabrics in the first few skirts look like they were made of something akin to dupioni silk. In a full skirt that's going to create a much more elegant, mature silhouette, especially in a black or neutral, than a crisp cotton which will give you that retro-style skirt pouf, if I'm making sense here.
> 
> I'm a home sewer and over the years have wasted so much time and money making skirts for myself, friends and family that were better left in the Goodwill box.  In fact they were so bad I felt like I should be wearing dark glasses when sliding them into the Goodwill box in the middle of the night. :sunnies
> 
> Back in the 1950s and '60s my southern aunts wore full skirts with under-skirt hoops that were so wide they'd have to tilt them to the side to maneuver through doorways. Talk about southern belle living. They wore these to church and to family dinners, that sort of thing.



Thank you Big Purse sweetie! I love the mind picture of the Urals and cabbages - like one of those Communist Russia posters - LOL! and I'm sure you are far exaggerating those imagined imperfections as we all do. I also loved the peek at your past with the aunts in full skirts. It inspired me to delve into the murky fog of my own past to see where I found my initial fashion inspirations and two very powerful ones emerged. 

The first is Anne Francis in "Honey West". 1965 - the year my beloved "I Dream of Jeannie" also debuted. But Barbara Eden never was a fashion inspiration although her blonde hair and blue eyes ranked with me. Anne Francis was da glam bombe - totally. She was an early feminist judo fighting, gun wielding female detective that bossed around a hunky, thoroughly smitten male side kick.  And she did this all before Emma Peel in "The Avengers". She wore all black leotardy outfits accented with lots of leopard. In fact she had a pet Ocelot! and drove a 1965 Shelby Cobra.Her eyeliner was thick and winged and she had the cutest signature mole. Plus her blonde flipped hair was a striking contrast to the permed helmet heads of the 50's so she was much more modern. The show debuted around the same time as "Get Smart" - just remembered Barbara Feldon as well with her bob and mod gear - so gadgets were de rigueur: lipstick tube microphones, garter belt gas masks, radio sunglasses with a little antenna on the side!
This is where the leopard started....


----------



## divnanata

^Love that she wore a fur trimmed leopard swimsuit to work. And note the best leg coverup - fishnets!!! I forgot to say that Anne passed away at the age of 80 in 2011.

My other inspiration captivated me at an even earlier age like maybe 5 or 6 (1959-1962 or 63??). Connie Stevens made guest appearances on "77 Sunset Strip" - snap snap. And she cut a record with Edd "Kookie" Byrnes from that show - "Kookie, Kookie - Lend me Your Comb". Later, though, she was a regular on a similar show "Hawaiian Eye" and played singer photographer Cricket Blake. She was a bouncy, blonde pony tailed wonder and her full skirts made me want to make sure my blonde,  pony tailed Barbie had HER full skirts. Well. Okay. I lied there. My Barbie had that blonde bubble cut since the pony tails were out of stock by then. Drats! And Barbie is another post...


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I've been thinking about this skirt. I actually owned something similar -albiet cheaper- in my 20's. I had a small  waist, and it really accentuated it. It was black, and I usually belted it for emphasis. I picture Audrey Hepburn, black skirt, fitted crisp white blouse with rolled up sleeves, flats- ballet or gladiator sandals.
> 
> And you're right, it can be hard to "justify" wearing amazing clothes around such pedestrian places. You know what I think, screw it. We all deserve to be adorning ourselves with things we love and that make us feel great. Don't forget your sister and the gentleman she encountered...
> 
> I wore my artsy fartsy tunic with the sleevey wonders, fitted jersey long pants and my trusty Birks to the punk club last night. I got great compliments (no I was not fishing for them, lol!) because I felt great in it. I'm sorry I did not get a photo, we were kind of rushing out the door. I will do a photo shoot, I promise.



Tim Curry wore a full skirt dress in the Rocky Horror Picture Show with a Star Trek logo on it, yes he did.  Just ordered another pair of birks in black/black Arizona (they are selling like hotcakes; getting _really_ HTF?)?

I bet you got lots of compliments I can't wait to see pics.!  Is the sleeve wonder _hot_?


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> Funny you should mention this because Christie is wearing stockings in several of the pictures you posted.  So was someone else, I can't remember who now, but I noticed she had the kind you can wear with open toe shoes.
> Edit: it was Raquel Welch in post 938
> 
> I wear stockings in the winter. Tights are great with some things but I find the whole black skirt, black tights, black shoes thing is so oppressive looking.


Yep like a peasant's funeral!


----------



## susieserb

I wanted to be HER when I grew up.  Look at that _natural _mouth, fake fringy lashes? BLoCkBuStEr!!!

Nat, Honey West's legacy is foggy in my brain after all  I was practically a bay-bay when she debut on TV.  But these pics bring it ALL BACK.  THANKS!

The unitard is insane BTW.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> I wanted to be HER when I grew up.  Look at that _natural _mouth, fake fringy lashes? BLoCkBuStEr!!!
> 
> Nat, Honey West's legacy is foggy in my brain after all  I was practically a bay-bay when she debut on TV.  But these pics bring it ALL BACK.  THANKS!
> 
> The unitard is insane BTW.


 
This photo reminds me of what my mother looked like back in the 60s.


----------



## susieserb

WOACA's goes out to play (read grocery shop).  Lands End Maxi dress, quiet jewelry, LOUD purse and then there's the good ol Birkies


----------



## inspiredgem

divnanata said:


> Thank you Big Purse sweetie! I love the mind picture of the Urals and cabbages - like one of those Communist Russia posters - LOL! and I'm sure you are far exaggerating those imagined imperfections as we all do. I also loved the peek at your past with the aunts in full skirts. It inspired me to delve into the murky fog of my own past to see where I found my initial fashion inspirations and two very powerful ones emerged.
> 
> The first is Anne Francis in "Honey West". 1965 - the year my beloved "I Dream of Jeannie" also debuted. But Barbara Eden never was a fashion inspiration although her blonde hair and blue eyes ranked with me. Anne Francis was da glam bombe - totally. She was an early feminist judo fighting, gun wielding female detective that bossed around a hunky, thoroughly smitten male side kick.  And she did this all before Emma Peel in "The Avengers". She wore all black leotardy outfits accented with lots of leopard. In fact she had a pet Ocelot! and drove a 1965 Shelby Cobra.Her eyeliner was thick and winged and she had the cutest signature mole. Plus her blonde flipped hair was a striking contrast to the permed helmet heads of the 50's so she was much more modern. The show debuted around the same time as "Get Smart" - just remembered Barbara Feldon as well with her bob and mod gear - so gadgets were de rigueur: lipstick tube microphones, garter belt gas masks, radio sunglasses with a little antenna on the side!
> This is where the leopard started....



Thank you for posting this - it made my day!  I used to watch Honey West and the Avengers - they were both my idols.  After I'd watch the show I'd go around the house practicing my karate moves just like Emma Peel LOL!  You can't imagine how disappointed I was when I discovered 'The Avengers' movie that came out last year was about the Marvel Comics characters and not the other one.


----------



## inspiredgem

susieserb said:


> WOACA's goes out to play (read grocery shop).  Lands End Maxi dress, quiet jewelry, LOUD purse and then there's the good ol Birkies



You look lovely!


----------



## divnanata

Happy Fathers Day to all the MOACAS out there! I've been coming across articles about what items women like to wear but men hate and several are WOACA staples. Just today I was thinking about wearing this comfortable jumpsuit to the Fathers Day Party I'm going to but now I know that it might not be that well received and my fears of its bagginess are probably well founded.  Men hate that they make you look juvenile and they focus on the difficulties you will have removing them. The sageness in the crotch area is especially unappealing to them. Do we need to care? These gals don't look so bad? But maybe I do?


----------



## V0N1B2

Well, my friend (49 yrs old) wore her strapless leopard print jumpsuit/romper/whatever you want to call it, to The Fairmont for drinks on Thursday night and I can tell you it was a hit. All six of the men crowded around us certainly wouldn't have called it a 'don't'. LOL

I think the black jumpsuit looks fantastic on you, diva! With the right shoes and a WOW accessory, you'll be the envy of party.


----------



## divnanata

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, my friend (49 yrs old) wore her strapless leopard print jumpsuit/romper/whatever you want to call it, to The Fairmont for drinks on Thursday night and I can tell you it was a hit. All six of the men crowded around us certainly wouldn't have called it a 'don't'. LOL
> 
> I think the black jumpsuit looks fantastic on you, diva! With the right shoes and a WOW accessory, you'll be the envy of party.



Wow I believe you. The strapless leopard sounds right up my alley ( but of course you knew that...) Those lists are all probably a bunch of hooey. Why would guys not like peplums or large sunglasses and who cares if they don't? But I did chicken out and went instead with a "Never On Sunday" ensemble: tight striped top and pencil skirt a la Melina Mercouri who I adore as a kid for her thick eyeliner and throaty laugh. Not that I could see the film until I was much older.  The music still makes me want to dance and smash a bunch of plates!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> The first is Anne Francis in "Honey West". 1965 - the year my beloved "I Dream of Jeannie" also debuted. But Barbara Eden never was a fashion inspiration although her blonde hair and blue eyes ranked with me. Anne Francis was da glam bombe - totally. She was an early feminist judo fighting, gun wielding female detective that bossed around a hunky, thoroughly smitten male side kick.  And she did this all before Emma Peel in "The Avengers". She wore all black leotardy outfits accented with lots of leopard. In fact she had a pet Ocelot! and drove a 1965 Shelby Cobra.Her eyeliner was thick and winged and she had the cutest signature mole. Plus her blonde flipped hair was a striking contrast to the permed helmet heads of the 50's so she was much more modern. The show debuted around the same time as "Get Smart" - just remembered Barbara Feldon as well with her bob and mod gear - so gadgets were de rigueur: lipstick tube microphones, garter belt gas masks, radio sunglasses with a little antenna on the side!
> This is where the leopard started....


Her name rings a bell, but I'm afraid I didn't know of her awesomeness before now! I used to paint girls with blonde flips, over and over and over in kindergarten...I can see it perfectly. So she's right up my alley!


divnanata said:


> My other inspiration captivated me at an even earlier age like maybe 5 or 6 (1959-1962 or 63??). Connie Stevens made guest appearances on "77 Sunset Strip" - snap snap. And she cut a record with Edd "Kookie" Byrnes from that show - "Kookie, Kookie - Lend me Your Comb". Later, though, she was a regular on a similar show "Hawaiian Eye" and played singer photographer Cricket Blake. She was a bouncy, blonde pony tailed wonder and her full skirts made me want to make sure my blonde,  pony tailed Barbie had HER full skirts. Well. Okay. I lied there. My Barbie had that blonde bubble cut since the pony tails were out of stock by then. Drats! And Barbie is another post...


Love! My sister and I pierced our Barbie's ears with straight pins...and we cut their hair into those bubble cuts.



susieserb said:


> Tim Curry wore a full skirt dress in the Rocky Horror Picture Show with a Star Trek logo on it, yes he did.  Just ordered another pair of birks in black/black Arizona (they are selling like hotcakes; getting _really_ HTF?)?
> 
> I bet you got lots of compliments I can't wait to see pics.!  Is the sleeve wonder _hot_?


Well, I was having hot flashes while I was getting dressed, so it's hard to say if the sleeves were hot. I got a medium, but could have sized down to a small. I like them. They are thicker than panyhose, but stretch nicely, so very forgiving. 




susieserb said:


> WOACA's goes out to play (read grocery shop).  Lands End Maxi dress, quiet jewelry, LOUD purse and then there's the good ol Birkies


Nice mix! Those Birks are da bomb! I hope they stick around...


divnanata said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all the MOACAS out there! I've been coming across articles about what items women like to wear but men hate and several are WOACA staples. Just today I was thinking about wearing this comfortable jumpsuit to the Fathers Day Party I'm going to but now I know that it might not be that well received and my fears of its bagginess are probably well founded.  Men hate that they make you look juvenile and they focus on the difficulties you will have removing them. The sageness in the crotch area is especially unappealing to them. Do we need to care? These gals don't look so bad? But maybe I do?


I thought it looked great on you.


divnanata said:


> Wow I believe you. The strapless leopard sounds right up my alley ( but of course you knew that...) Those lists are all probably a bunch of hooey. Why would guys not like peplums or large sunglasses and who cares if they don't? But I did chicken out and went instead with a "Never On Sunday" ensemble: tight striped top and pencil skirt a la Melina Mercouri who I adore as a kid for her thick eyeliner and throaty laugh. Not that I could see the film until I was much older.  The music still makes me want to dance and smash a bunch of plates!


I woudn't call that chickening out- wow! You looked hot! Go smash some plates!

So...Saturday night my youngest and I were chatting and decided to do something together yesterday. We got our noses pierced! My oldest has multiple piercings already, plus we got tattooed together two years ago for my 50th. My youngest doesn't have anything but pierced ears. I wanted to do this back in the 80's when I saw Teena Marie's cute nostril  piercing. This was back when I was styling hair mind you, not working in a conservative office, and everyone told me it was a BAD idea. So I let them talk me out of it. 
Well, you know us WOACAs, we don't give a damn! I love it! Just wait until my mother sees it!


----------



## susieserb

Two crazy events from Father's Day


----------



## ImaBagAddict

HermesNewbie said:


> I'm sure you would look lovely in her shirts!



Alas they don't come in my size.



divnanata said:


> I just don't get the "no stockings ever" rule? Guess what? Sometimes I dare to wear them because the benefits far outweigh the gawking outrage of the youngsters. I always figure the WOACAS understand. But HELLO! Anyone say "control top"? Besides camouflaging the imperfections somewhat, pantyhose help hold in the jiggle and that is a good thing even on a sweaty day. Our mama used to say a lady never left the house without her girdle on and back when I was 12 and put on my first nylons one leg at a time and used those clips I didn't even remotely need a girdle!



No need for pantyhose when we have Spanx and self-tanner/leg camouflage!


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Alas they don't come in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> No need for pantyhose when we have Spanx and self-tanner/leg camouflage!



I mean it's gonna be 95 with HIGH, high, High humidity today nooooooo waaaaaay~


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Pantyhose are any better? I think not.


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Pantyhose are any better? I think not.


No I agree with you.  Spray tan those legs!!!!


----------



## divnanata

Would you believe I tried spray tan for the first time this weekend? Was I hiding in a cave? Well come to think of it I have been! I hardly ever go outside and have not had a tan in years. It is so uncomfortable to bake outside and dangerous. Anyway my L'Oreal cream self tanner that Deb recommended is a tad blotchy on my legs. And here's the thing with Spanx: no matter how tapered the start and stop lines are, the fat blubbers over. You just squish the fat from one area to an adjacent one where it naturally never occurs! But there is no way I would opt for the total body Spanx slimmer! I'd rather diet!! Hey - whatever works.

Remind me to talk about my successful computer diet involving "My Fitness Pal" - a free app.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Two crazy events from Father's Day



I can't believe somebody would ruin all those Barbies! And that purse and bangle look is jaw droppingly cool!


----------



## chessmont

sis121598 said:


> So...Saturday night my youngest and I were chatting and decided to do something together yesterday. We got our noses pierced! My oldest has multiple piercings already, plus we got tattooed together two years ago for my 50th. My youngest doesn't have anything but pierced ears. I wanted to do this back in the 80's when I saw Teena Marie's cute nostril  piercing. This was back when I was styling hair mind you, not working in a conservative office, and everyone told me it was a BAD idea. So I let them talk me out of it.
> Well, you know us WOACAs, we don't give a damn! I love it! Just wait until my mother sees it!



Yay, cool!  I love mine, but I am retired and don't have to worry about a workplace look.  My mother never got to see it, I saw her once when I had it but she was in the hospital and didn't have her glasses on.  I wonder what she would have said.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> So...Saturday night my youngest and I were chatting and decided to do something together yesterday. We got our noses pierced! My oldest has multiple piercings already, plus we got tattooed together two years ago for my 50th. My youngest doesn't have anything but pierced ears. I wanted to do this back in the 80's when I saw Teena Marie's cute nostril  piercing. This was back when I was styling hair mind you, not working in a conservative office, and everyone told me it was a BAD idea. So I let them talk me out of it.
> Well, you know us WOACAs, we don't give a damn! I love it! Just wait until my mother sees it!



Zowie! I have been revising my outlook on so many things as I peruse the world of WOACAS in all their splendor. After exploring body piercings ( thanks to your adorable, mother-defying shot!) I have modified my stance and may even get something done? But it was hard to keep from hurling at photos of modified humans with strange lumps protruding from their heads that they had added on purpose!  And some had things stretched and holes where they had another place to stick out their tongues. I'm getting queasy just thinking about it. BUT - I am NOT judging. So let's see what looks glam? The good news is when you don't want to wear the decorative object - you don't have to. And how come no one has any issues with pierced ears but plenty of them with other body arts?

That's Karl Lagerfeld's muse Diane Kruger with multiple holes. I love the idea of piercing your head for extra snazzy up-dos. Plus you can have lots more excuses to buy DIAMONDS!!!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Would you believe I tried spray tan for the first time this weekend? Was I hiding in a cave? Well come to think of it I have been! I hardly ever go outside and have not had a tan in years. It is so uncomfortable to bake outside and dangerous. Anyway my L'Oreal cream self tanner that Deb recommended is a tad blotchy on my legs. And here's the thing with Spanx: no matter how tapered the start and stop lines are, the fat blubbers over. You just squish the fat from one area to an adjacent one where it naturally never occurs! But there is no way I would opt for the total body Spanx slimmer! I'd rather diet!! Hey - whatever works.
> 
> Remind me to talk about my successful computer diet involving "My Fitness Pal" - a free app.


I used My Fitness Pal for a short time. I'd love to hear your sucess story. My weight gain is from meds, and unless I starve myself, and perhaps not even then, the weight isn't going anywhere. I am however tapering my dosage and see him next month to revisit alternatives...



susieserb said:


> Two crazy events from Father's Day


Poor Barbies! I love your jewelry and that Bal. bag is BAAAD! I took "Prince" out with me yesterday for the first time!


chessmont said:


> Yay, cool!  I love mine, but I am retired and don't have to worry about a workplace look.  My mother never got to see it, I saw her once when I had it but she was in the hospital and didn't have her glasses on.  I wonder what she would have said.


My condolences...I teased my mom several years ago. I came back from a getaway with my breast cancer girlfriends and a few of them had nose piercings. They stuck a pink gem on my nose. When my mom saw it, she pulled my sister aside and asked if I had gotten it pierced. My sister, who was in on the joke, just cracked up. Mom is pretty conservative and didn't let us kids do anything. I'm retired too and do what I want. 


divnanata said:


> Zowie! I have been revising my outlook on so many things as I peruse the world of WOACAS in all their splendor. After exploring body piercings ( thanks to your adorable, mother-defying shot!) I have modified my stance and may even get something done? But it was hard to keep from hurling at photos of modified humans with strange lumps protruding from their heads that they had added on purpose!  And some had things stretched and holes where they had another place to stick out their tongues. I'm getting queasy just thinking about it. BUT - I am NOT judging. So let's see what looks glam? The good news is when you don't want to wear the decorative object - you don't have to. And how come no one has any issues with pierced ears but plenty of them with other body arts?
> 
> That's Karl Lagerfeld's muse Diane Kruger with multiple holes. I love the idea of piercing your head for extra snazzy up-dos. Plus you can have lots more excuses to buy DIAMONDS!!!


My oldest daughter has double nose piercings (side by side), she did have a medula (the space on your upper lip in the middle, below your nose) that had to be removed because it got infected. She has several ear, uppper cartilage piercings. No gauges though. She is pretty alternative and lots of her friends have more than her. That one picture is extreme though. 

Here's a story from yesterday...the guys at the tattoo shop were really friendly, once they saw I was friendly in spite of the way they look. I've had LOTS of experience with my kid's friends, they automatically expect a parent to hate on their different looks. So anyway, the tattoo artist was saying it was cool that we were doing this together, yada yada, his mom wouldn't let him do anything growing up and look at him now- he was fairly well covered in ink. 

Then he tells us about a kid who came in the shop and wanted a tattoo of music notes ON HER FACE and a big heart on her neck. They told her they wouldn't do it, and her mother chimes in, "Oh, it's okay, she has parental permission!" She was 14 years old!!!! ACK! They can't do it under 18, even with permission, there's only one county in our state that will. Even so, they would not tattoo this kid's face. Crazy! 

Nose piercings are so common now. And you're right, why are pierced ears okay, but not other body parts?


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Saturday was my  birthday. My husband bought me this gorgeous Tiffany bracelet. 


Problem is, it will not fit over my thumb knuckle!  I cannot fathom this since I have many other bangles that slide over just fine. 

So...Is Tiffany only for skinny biotches??


----------



## sis121598

ImaBagAddict said:


> Saturday was my  birthday. My husband bought me this gorgeous Tiffany bracelet.
> View attachment 2654166
> 
> Problem is, it will not fit over my thumb knuckle!  I cannot fathom this since I have many other bangles that slide over just fine.
> 
> So...Is Tiffany only for skinny biotches??



First of all HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
I had a similar problem with the Tiffany silver bone cuff. My wrist measures 6.5 inches and I could not wear it, it killed me! So yeah, I guess you nailed it. Have fun picking out something better!


----------



## sis121598

A person on Reddit posted that their grandma just turned 97 and wanted them to print this out for her:





Isn't she amazing??? I was thinking yesterday that I hadn't had an occasion to take "Prince" my new Chanel bag out yet, and then I thought, gurl you know everyday is an occasion, right!?! So out came Prince for a day of fun.


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Sweetie - OMGod - we need to talk! You are like my heroine here what with your beauty AND tech expertise. Not too many people have that. You are like that gal in "Silicon Valley" that pushes the protagonist! I love that show beyond reason and I am not sure why? Maybe because I am a nerd at heart? And here you are right in the thick of things looking so sharp and pretty!  You must assert your superiority and wear the incredible clothes you own. The youngsters need to learn that they are depriving themselves of the thrill of dressing up. I wouldn't worry about the contrast. Others? Do you agree???


Oh you are lovely saying that!  I work out of my house 80% of the time so I am usually in my work attire of yoga pants, uggs and a fleece - not very chic! LOL!   But, when I travel, go to meetings etc I make an effort (not something many of my youngster work mates do!) - most of my work attire is built around skinny jeans, great blazers, scarves and cute shoes.  I've been a nerd in Silicon Valley for nearly 20 years now, I am glad it's finally cool to be a nerd   I adore this thread!  Keep up the great observations!!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> WOW! Loved this and did find some more pictures. My favorite quote was some advice she gave to women in rock 'n roll: "It's not "F" me - it's "F" YOU!"
> She also has a daughter from Ray Davies of the Kinks and other things who is a model. That's her at the end.



I just love Ms. Hynde and her bad-a$$ attitude!  She still looks great!!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> I realized that I have a Chrissie Hynde inspired get up in my cache of pictures! Animal print jeans/black blazer/thigh high boots! I returned the thigh high Stuart Weitzmans (and Susie returned hers too) because we both realized that A) we would never really wear them much if at all with our lifestyles so they would become closet museum additions and B) they were not comfortable at all to walk in and C) they cost a lot of money.
> 
> As much as I hate to admit it my large feet are getting bony and I can't even walk barefoot easily anymore. So thigh high/ high heeled boots are out forever. Maybe I need to try Dr. Scholl's footbeds.....
> 
> I forgot to add that I recently read a list of fashion DON'TS that thigh high boots are supposed to be OUT for WOACAS. Really????




You are ROCKING that look!  I think you look great.  If you have the bod and legs for OTK boots (and you do) then go for it.  Rules were made to be broken


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> I have an issue about dressing that I have been somewhat struggling with - not that it's a big deal. Have any of you jumped on that new silhouette - the long, full midi skirt? While I love the femininity of them and how dramatic you can look swishing around, I am not sure they work for WOACAS? I mean I am really not sure? Obviously "Gone With the Wind" fullness is waaay too theatrical but is there something in them that just is off? Let me show you...
> 
> Sure these are fabulous. I especially like the one with the crop top but there is no way on this planet that WOACAS are allowed to bare a midriff unless Anna Wintour does it first. (Not my decree but 'the powers that be in the fashion world).
> 
> But look at the Michael Kors skirt I had to return. Granted it was too big but...? And look at Jessica Seinfeld in the pink number. Working it or not? Probably the question is no different than the one about whether to wear a short skirt? If you can pull it off. But clearly I can't pull off this look!
> *ps  - Also I had on the wrong color top. I thought this was the one that matched but it wasn't. Needless to say it all went back.




Div I think you are much cuter and youthful looking in a form fitting outfit.  This is pretty but it reads a bit middle aged to me.  You have a great figure lady, show it off!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> I just don't get the "no stockings ever" rule? Guess what? Sometimes I dare to wear them because the benefits far outweigh the gawking outrage of the youngsters. I always figure the WOACAS understand. But HELLO! Anyone say "control top"? Besides camouflaging the imperfections somewhat, pantyhose help hold in the jiggle and that is a good thing even on a sweaty day. Our mama used to say a lady never left the house without her girdle on and back when I was 12 and put on my first nylons one leg at a time and used those clips I didn't even remotely need a girdle!
> 
> And did you know Christie Brinkley wears very thin ones in her swimsuit photo shoots? Oddly I also learned Thursday that Christie Brinkley at one time was a chain smoker. Maybe she still is? Our idols have feet of clay and they are wrapped in nylons.


HA!  Excellent.  I don't subscribe to the no stockings rule.  I go to a lot of meetings in Downtown San Francisco, where even in the summer it's bloody freezing!  I am a big fan of black tights, flats and a short-ish skirt.  Rules be damned!   I also like a sheer micro-net fish net in a light flesh color with a longer, flow-y skirt.  I think DKNY makes them.


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Would you believe I tried spray tan for the first time this weekend? Was I hiding in a cave? Well come to think of it I have been! I hardly ever go outside and have not had a tan in years. It is so uncomfortable to bake outside and dangerous. Anyway my L'Oreal cream self tanner that Deb recommended is a tad blotchy on my legs. And here's the thing with Spanx: no matter how tapered the start and stop lines are, the fat blubbers over. You just squish the fat from one area to an adjacent one where it naturally never occurs! But there is no way I would opt for the total body Spanx slimmer! I'd rather diet!! Hey - whatever works.
> 
> Remind me to talk about my successful computer diet involving "My Fitness Pal" - a free app.




OK, so I've had one experience with Spanx, I bought one of the waist slimmers (my problem zone - that whole muffin top deal), it was sort of like a tank top, with a real low front so you wear your own bra.  It was beyond awful.  I wore it on a work trip (flying down to So Cal) and I didn't even make it to the plane without having to take the dreaded thing off. I felt like a sweaty bratwurst in a too tight skin!  I sweated my way out of it and pulled a contortionist job (in those filthy bathrooms at SFO with my hand luggage and me stuffed in a stall) to take it off before I got on the plane.  Never again!  I'd rather just let my tummy roll bounce around!     On the topic of self tanners, the Lancôme one in a tube (expensive but worth it and the smell is nice) is one of the best I've found


----------



## divnanata

chessmont said:


> Yay, cool!  I love mine, but I am retired and don't have to worry about a workplace look.  My mother never got to see it, I saw her once when I had it but she was in the hospital and didn't have her glasses on.  I wonder what she would have said.


Possible to see what kind of piercing you have? I am quite nosy.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I used My Fitness Pal for a short time. I'd love to hear your sucess story. My weight gain is from meds, and unless I starve myself, and perhaps not even then, the weight isn't going anywhere. I am however tapering my dosage and see him next month to revisit alternatives...
> 
> Here's a story from yesterday...the guys at the tattoo shop were really friendly, once they saw I was friendly in spite of the way they look. I've had LOTS of experience with my kid's friends, they automatically expect a parent to hate on their different looks. So anyway, the tattoo artist was saying it was cool that we were doing this together, yada yada, his mom wouldn't let him do anything growing up and look at him now- he was fairly well covered in ink.
> 
> Then he tells us about a kid who came in the shop and wanted a tattoo of music notes ON HER FACE and a big heart on her neck. They told her they wouldn't do it, and her mother chimes in, "Oh, it's okay, she has parental permission!" She was 14 years old!!!! ACK! They can't do it under 18, even with permission, there's only one county in our state that will. Even so, they would not tattoo this kid's face. Crazy!
> 
> Nose piercings are so common now. And you're right, why are pierced ears okay, but not other body parts?



Regarding "My Fitness Pal": it DID work for me last year. I have an addictive personality (leopard anyone?) and I became addicted to tracking my calories. The app is not different than any other kind of calorie counting but it is easier with all the info at your fingertips. I found out recently you can scan the barcodes to learn the calorie content of the food. I lost 30 pounds in about 4 months and ate a lot more healthy things. I found myself chewing on Edamame that came frozen for a meal of 90 calories. Then I could have my wine later. Life would be so much easier if they just invented a really low calorie wine. Plus I deleted calories when I exercised. I usually met my daily allowance and the weight just started melting off - very slowly at first and then rapidly. My young cleaning lady also has lost 30 pounds recently.

Unfortunately I started neglecting the counting and some of the weight crept back on. And I started pretending that the chips and cookies didn't really matter and the wine ESPECIALLY didn't matter. Bad.

And regarding the tattoo story - I am just shaking my head. Thank GOD they held back. The important thing is that you must look good. I told my kids that they could do whatever they wanted to themselves - green hair - spikes - whatever - as long as it looked good. And I was to be the judge. Neither one did anything remotely weird. I had to push my daughter to put on make-up.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> Saturday was my  birthday. My husband bought me this gorgeous Tiffany bracelet.
> View attachment 2654166
> 
> Problem is, it will not fit over my thumb knuckle!  I cannot fathom this since I have many other bangles that slide over just fine.
> 
> So...Is Tiffany only for skinny biotches??



It has happened to me many times. I am always reluctant to buy Chanel cuffs online without trying them on since quite a few didn't fit me at all. So so sorry because it is such a pretty thing. Will he be upset when you take it back and get another treasure?


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> A person on Reddit posted that their grandma just turned 97 and wanted them to print this out for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she amazing??? I was thinking yesterday that I hadn't had an occasion to take "Prince" my new Chanel bag out yet, and then I thought, gurl you know everyday is an occasion, right!?! So out came Prince for a day of fun.



I love this so much! We do need to be reminded to live it up and wear the stuff and use the dishes ( or throw them..) and talk to friends frequently etc. I refuse to worry about "wrecking" the purse. Didn't it just make you feel GOOD!


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> Div I think you are much cuter and youthful looking in a form fitting outfit.  This is pretty but it reads a bit middle aged to me.  You have a great figure lady, show it off!



Oh I usually do wear tight clothes but that's only because of the extra flesh filling them out. I have to laugh about this story: I was walking with Deb through an antique mall a couple of years ago when a woman (who I am pretty sure was older than me) stopped me to say peevishly, "I have never seen pants that tight. How do you even get them on?" The skinny jeans WERE a tad saran wrapped on me but I gamely replied that they had a lot of lycra stretch and that did the trick. I thought she really wanted to know - like when we had to be clued in by authorities to lay back on the bed to zip up our Calvins. The old gal scowled and crept away and I realized right then that I was too fat. Being really tall has enabled me to eat more than regular people but menopause is brutal on ALL figures.

The good news is I was carded earlier tonight at the grocery store yes I was!


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> OK, so I've had one experience with Spanx, I bought one of the waist slimmers (my problem zone - that whole muffin top deal), it was sort of like a tank top, with a real low front so you wear your own bra.  It was beyond awful.  I wore it on a work trip (flying down to So Cal) and I didn't even make it to the plane without having to take the dreaded thing off. I felt like a sweaty bratwurst in a too tight skin!  I sweated my way out of it and pulled a contortionist job (in those filthy bathrooms at SFO with my hand luggage and me stuffed in a stall) to take it off before I got on the plane.  Never again!  I'd rather just let my tummy roll bounce around!     On the topic of self tanners, the Lancôme one in a tube (expensive but worth it and the smell is nice) is one of the best I've found



Oh honey - what torture for you. How did you even mange??? I'm surprised the thing didn't ride up too. The tops never stay down and suck in the guttage like they are supposed to. They creep up until they're threatening to snap your ribcage and then you are suffocating and panting for air. I bought the wrong size girdle Spanx for my virgin run and saw spots. Would have passed out but made it to the bathroom stall in time. My organs might have been permanently dislocated.


----------



## divnanata

Why not just throw out the latest celebrity WOACA snaps? There are so many pretty ones!

1) Aunt Mira Z. is famous in my neck of the woods. Is she fabulously glam or what at almost 90? Look at that necklace. And that's a Karina dress no less.

2) Anna Dello Russo's torso is enough to show her over the top style!

3) Pam Anderson - you must wear this every day everywhere you go and you will be the queen of us all.

4) SJP in the most divine full skirt ever. I hate her.

5) Iris Apfel rockin' dots.

6) Naomi with fellow fashion activist Bethann Hardison. Is Naomi wearing a full skirt too?  Is everyone on earth able to wear one except me???

7) Madonna in those sleeves *SIS* was telling us about. Thank goodness she's covering up those overly worked out arms and giving us all a break.

8) Valerie Bertinelli enthralls us endlessly with her weight losses and gains.

9) Bo Derek is still a 10 and says: "I look at my lines and I think, "Well, shoot! They're marks of a lot of fun!"

10) Catherine Zeta Jones. I don't want to know if she's back with Michael or not. Really. ......really.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

My personal style icon. I've even named my car after her (Princess Grace)! She is perfection.













Beautiful WOACA (Although I do not agree with the hair color in the center picture.)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> Saturday was my  birthday. My husband bought me this gorgeous Tiffany bracelet.
> View attachment 2654166
> 
> Problem is, it will not fit over my thumb knuckle!  I cannot fathom this since I have many other bangles that slide over just fine.
> 
> So...Is Tiffany only for skinny biotches??


 
Happy birthday!! Your bracelet is gorgeous! Does it come in other sizes? I often have the same problem with bangles. I have a teeny tiny wrist but HUGE hands. It's very weird.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

This beauty didn't live long enough to become a WOACA but I bet she would have remained stunning as she aged. 

EDIT: Yikes! The photo is HUGE!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> Why not just throw out the latest celebrity WOACA snaps? There are so many pretty ones!
> 
> 1) Aunt Mira Z. is famous in my neck of the woods. Is she fabulously glam or what at almost 90? Look at that necklace. And that's a Karina dress no less.
> 
> 2) Anna Dello Russo's torso is enough to show her over the top style!
> 
> 3) Pam Anderson - you must wear this every day everywhere you go and you will be the queen of us all.
> 
> 4) SJP in the most divine full skirt ever. I hate her.
> 
> 5) Iris Apfel rockin' dots.
> 
> 6) Naomi with fellow fashion activist Bethann Hardison. Is Naomi wearing a full skirt too?  Is everyone on earth able to wear one except me???
> 
> 7) Madonna in those sleeves *SIS* was telling us about. Thank goodness she's covering up those overly worked out arms and giving us all a break.
> 
> 8) Valerie Bertinelli enthralls us endlessly with her weight losses and gains.
> 
> 9) Bo Derek is still a 10 and says: "I look at my lines and I think, "Well, shoot! They're marks of a lot of fun!"
> 
> 10) Catherine Zeta Jones. I don't want to know if she's back with Michael or not. Really. ......really.


 
All gorgeous ladies, especially Aunt Mira Z!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> My personal style icon. I've even named my car after her (Princess Grace)! She is perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2654900
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654901
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654902
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654903
> 
> 
> Beautiful WOACA (Although I do not agree with the hair color in the center picture.)
> View attachment 2654907


 
One of my style icons as well!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> Wow I believe you. The strapless leopard sounds right up my alley ( but of course you knew that...) Those lists are all probably a bunch of hooey. Why would guys not like peplums or large sunglasses and who cares if they don't? But I did chicken out and went instead with a "Never On Sunday" ensemble: tight striped top and pencil skirt a la Melina Mercouri who I adore as a kid for her thick eyeliner and throaty laugh. Not that I could see the film until I was much older.  The music still makes me want to dance and smash a bunch of plates!


 
You look fabulous!



sis121598 said:


> So...Saturday night my youngest and I were chatting and decided to do something together yesterday. We got our noses pierced! My oldest has multiple piercings already, plus we got tattooed together two years ago for my 50th. My youngest doesn't have anything but pierced ears. I wanted to do this back in the 80's when I saw Teena Marie's cute nostril  piercing. This was back when I was styling hair mind you, not working in a conservative office, and everyone told me it was a BAD idea. So I let them talk me out of it.
> Well, you know us WOACAs, we don't give a damn! I love it! Just wait until my mother sees it!


 
How fun!



susieserb said:


> Two crazy events from Father's Day


 
Hmmm... I thought I commented on this yesterday but I don't see it. I may have gotten distracted before hitting "Submit Reply." 

Poor Barbie heads! I love your bracelet stack!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

HermesNewbie said:


> Happy birthday!! Your bracelet is gorgeous! Does it come in other sizes? I often have the same problem with bangles. I have a teeny tiny wrist but HUGE hands. It's very weird.



Thanks!  According to the Tiffany website it does not come in sizes.  We're going to take a trip to the local Tiffany store this weekend and see what our options are. I even measured it against several other bangles I have and it is significantly smaller.  Really disappointing.  My husband even said when he received the package and opened it he couldn't see how it would fit anybody but a child. It's that small!

I'm sure I'll come up with a suitable alternative! Always a good day when you shop at Tiffany!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> Thanks!  According to the Tiffany website it does not come in sizes.  We're going to take a trip to the local Tiffany store this weekend and see what our options are. I even measured it against several other bangles I have and it is significantly smaller.  Really disappointing.  My husband even said when he received the package and opened it he couldn't see how it would fit anybody but a child. It's that small!
> 
> I'm sure I'll come up with a suitable alternative! Always a good day when you shop at Tiffany!




Awesome!! I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> This beauty didn't live long enough to become a WOACA but I bet she would have remained stunning as she aged.
> 
> EDIT: Yikes! The photo is HUGE!



What a face! Worth having it this size just to appreciate it more. Recently watched her in "Valley of the Dolls" on Netflix.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> My personal style icon. I've even named my car after her (Princess Grace)! She is perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2654900
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654901
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654902
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654903
> 
> 
> Beautiful WOACA (Although I do not agree with the hair color in the center picture.)
> View attachment 2654907



She is probably the greatest style icon of all time if you don't count Jackie. And maybe some don't! I loved this dress and how she wore it in "Rear Window" so much I contemplated buying then Mattel version....


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> Thanks!  According to the Tiffany website it does not come in sizes.  We're going to take a trip to the local Tiffany store this weekend and see what our options are. I even measured it against several other bangles I have and it is significantly smaller.  Really disappointing.  My husband even said when he received the package and opened it he couldn't see how it would fit anybody but a child. It's that small!
> 
> I'm sure I'll come up with a suitable alternative! Always a good day when you shop at Tiffany!


I think your husband is quite a keeper! Happy belated birthday!!!artyhat:


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Oh I usually do wear tight clothes but that's only because of the extra flesh filling them out. I have to laugh about this story: I was walking with Deb through an antique mall a couple of years ago when a woman (who I am pretty sure was older than me) stopped me to say peevishly, "I have never seen pants that tight. How do you even get them on?" The skinny jeans WERE a tad saran wrapped on me but I gamely replied that they had a lot of lycra stretch and that did the trick. I thought she really wanted to know - like when we had to be clued in by authorities to lay back on the bed to zip up our Calvins. The old gal scowled and crept away and I realized right then that I was too fat. Being really tall has enabled me to eat more than regular people but menopause is brutal on ALL figures.
> 
> The good news is I was carded earlier tonight at the grocery store yes I was!


My gosh, that is nervy of that woman to say that comment right to your face about your jeans.  Sheesh, people have no filter!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Oh I usually do wear tight clothes but that's only because of the extra flesh filling them out. I have to laugh about this story: I was walking with Deb through an antique mall a couple of years ago when a woman (who I am pretty sure was older than me) stopped me to say peevishly, "I have never seen pants that tight. How do you even get them on?" The skinny jeans WERE a tad saran wrapped on me but I gamely replied that they had a lot of lycra stretch and that did the trick. I thought she really wanted to know - like when we had to be clued in by authorities to lay back on the bed to zip up our Calvins. The old gal scowled and crept away and I realized right then that I was too fat. Being really tall has enabled me to eat more than regular people but menopause is brutal on ALL figures.
> 
> The good news is I was carded earlier tonight at the grocery store yes I was!



PS - whatever you are doing to get carded -- keep it up!!!!!!!  Proof that you look wonderful


----------



## chessmont

divnanata said:


> Possible to see what kind of piercing you have? I am quite nosy.



I'll try, not too good at pics.  Give me a while to do it.


----------



## chessmont

I don't know if it worked or if this is the right pic


----------



## sis121598

Speaking of Spanx...I have said before I do not like restrictive clothes and I am firmly in the I HATE SPANX camp, however, I recently ordered a few things from my favorite basics store Uniqlo and I was looking at their new arrivals and these caught my eye:
WOMEN BODY SHAPER HIGH RISE HALF SHORTS
http://www.uniqlo.com/us/women/innerwear-and-loungewear/underwear/body-shaper-shorts/women-body-shaper-high-rise-half-shorts-128987.html?gclid=CjkKEQjwzv-cBRD_oY2PouKVvMIBEiQAKuGNC-btmwEI377PajlCc-SY6M1KYXTFndIRFH3H_m9ESxHw_wcB#35
I figured for 13 bucks, why not try them. I really wanted them for the thin breathable fabric to wear under light summer dresses. I feel sort of exposed in thin sundresses...is it just me or am I weird? It's sort of like wearing a hospital gown. I've worn too many of those. And I wanted to try something to help keep my thighs from rubbing.

SO, I just tried them on and I pronounce them AMAZEBALLS! 
They do not strangle me, they are soft and silky, so they shouldn't grab on your clothes, and they come up high enough not to cause upper-guttage-muffintop and my thighs do not touch...I repeat my thighs do not touch!

BUT I did buy 2 sizes bigger than my clothes size- XL -and that's as big as they get. I have not worn them out and I won't be today. It's hot as hades and I'm laying low and hanging out in the house. I may buy myself a 2nd pair. These babies will be vacationing with me this summer.


----------



## sis121598

chessmont said:


> I don't know if it worked or if this is the right pic



Yes!


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Regarding "My Fitness Pal": it DID work for me last year. I have an addictive personality (leopard anyone?) and I became addicted to tracking my calories. The app is not different than any other kind of calorie counting but it is easier with all the info at your fingertips. I found out recently you can scan the barcodes to learn the calorie content of the food. I lost 30 pounds in about 4 months and ate a lot more healthy things. I found myself chewing on Edamame that came frozen for a meal of 90 calories. Then I could have my wine later. Life would be so much easier if they just invented a really low calorie wine. Plus I deleted calories when I exercised. I usually met my daily allowance and the weight just started melting off - very slowly at first and then rapidly. My young cleaning lady also has lost 30 pounds recently.
> 
> Unfortunately I started neglecting the counting and some of the weight crept back on. And I started pretending that the chips and cookies didn't really matter and the wine ESPECIALLY didn't matter. Bad.
> 
> And regarding the tattoo story - I am just shaking my head. Thank GOD they held back. The important thing is that you must look good. I told my kids that they could do whatever they wanted to themselves - green hair - spikes - whatever - as long as it looked good. And I was to be the judge. Neither one did anything remotely weird. I had to push my daughter to put on make-up.


Yes, calorie counting works. When I used My Fitness Pal it was an eye opener. I don't know why I stopped. Probably the slow start part...I can always clean up my  diet, especially this time of year, lots more snacks. 


divnanata said:


> Oh I usually do wear tight clothes but that's only because of the extra flesh filling them out. I have to laugh about this story: I was walking with Deb through an antique mall a couple of years ago when a woman (who I am pretty sure was older than me) stopped me to say peevishly, "I have never seen pants that tight. How do you even get them on?" The skinny jeans WERE a tad saran wrapped on me but I gamely replied that they had a lot of lycra stretch and that did the trick. I thought she really wanted to know - like when we had to be clued in by authorities to lay back on the bed to zip up our Calvins. The old gal scowled and crept away and I realized right then that I was too fat. Being really tall has enabled me to eat more than regular people but menopause is brutal on ALL figures.
> 
> The good news is I was carded earlier tonight at the grocery store yes I was!



Congrats on getting carded! It's such a thrill!
That woman had a lot of nerve, wow! Since she scowled and crept away you must have killed her with kindness...


----------



## susieserb

This sort of thing is always ordered two sizes up for me.  I just bought these leggings from Macy's (on sale) in a large (instead of small) they look like skinny jeans instead of leggings and I couldn't be happier....psssst they come up high too!

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ryID=46905#fn=sp=1&spc=209&ruleId=25&slotId=6


----------



## susieserb

chessmont said:


> I don't know if it worked or if this is the right pic


Those tiny little stones are so cool.  When I saw a gal in my church with one I couldn't take my eyes off of it.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> She is probably the greatest style icon of all time if you don't count Jackie. And maybe some don't! I loved this dress and how she wore it in "Rear Window" so much I contemplated buying then Mattel version....


Does it get much better then this??????


----------



## susieserb

So at a lunch last week I was chowing down with pretty young things (office staff) and they were talking about body image, weight etc.   Okay so they weren't model thin but none the less cute gals.

I told them when I look at pictures of myself from way back when, I'll exclaim, "I didn't know I had it so good".  But the gal in the picture didn't think so, in fact she talked and acted like you guys.  Just sayin..


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> This sort of thing is always ordered two sizes up for me.  I just bought these leggings from Macy's (on sale) in a large (instead of small) they look like skinny jeans instead of leggings and I couldn't be happier....psssst they come up high too!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ryID=46905#fn=sp=1&spc=209&ruleId=25&slotId=6



Ooooh I wanna see, but the link says it's not available and no picture.


----------



## chessmont

susieserb said:


> Those tiny little stones are so cool.  When I saw a gal in my church with one I couldn't take my eyes off of it.



It's a tiny YG stud...


----------



## divnanata

chessmont said:


> I don't know if it worked or if this is the right pic



Look how cute it is!! Subtle and special at the same time. And now you know how to do pics!


----------



## divnanata

Do you want to explore the world of tattoos for WOACAS? Deb shocked me recently by saying she wants to get one. The only thing holding her back is figuring which would be the best of all the things you can choose. Understandable?!  I don't think i will ever trust another artist enough - just like I don't trust a plastic surgeon to be an artist with my face. And has anyone tried permanent make-up like eyeliner and eyebrow tattooing? Tonight I am going to a happy hour with a friend who has had it done and I'm gonna be checking her out with a magnifying glass.

I tried to stick to fashionable and glam WOACA images. There are plenty of scary ones out there that are fun but I don't want any of you getting any ideas....

The head shot gal is not a WOACA but I was mesmerized by the possibility of having a tattoo AND some piercings there and then you can flip your hair down over that area when you are not in the mood to shock!

Also one of the gals has some sad skin condition with many boils and scars and she'd rather have the tattoos than the other stuff and I think I would do the same thing.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

sis121598 said:


> Speaking of Spanx...I have said before I do not like restrictive clothes and I am firmly in the I HATE SPANX camp, however, I recently ordered a few things from my favorite basics store Uniqlo and I was looking at their new arrivals and these caught my eye:
> WOMEN BODY SHAPER HIGH RISE HALF SHORTS
> http://www.uniqlo.com/us/women/inne...EI377PajlCc-SY6M1KYXTFndIRFH3H_m9ESxHw_wcB#35
> .



I wear something very similar under my summer dresses and skirts. Wouldn't go without one.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Sorry, I cannot deal with tattoos.  I'm an old fuddy duddy I guess because I just do not get the appeal.  

Having said that, not having to put on eye liner every morning (and retouch later in the day) would be fab.


----------



## divnanata

More ink...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> More ink...


 
That last woman looks familiar... Sinead O'Connor?


----------



## sis121598




----------



## GirlieShoppe

ImaBagAddict said:


> Sorry, I cannot deal with tattoos.  I'm an old fuddy duddy I guess because I just do not get the appeal.
> 
> Having said that, not having to put on eye liner every morning (and retouch later in the day) would be fab.


 
I'm not a huge fan of tattoos either... I really regret getting one 20 years ago when I graduated from college. Thankfully it's easily covered by clothing.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> I wear something very similar under my summer dresses and skirts. Wouldn't go without one.


I need to explore these things. I had no idea they even existed.


ImaBagAddict said:


> Sorry, I cannot deal with tattoos.  I'm an old fuddy duddy I guess because I just do not get the appeal.
> 
> Having said that, not having to put on eye liner every morning (and retouch later in the day) would be fab.



I know! That would be heaven! I will try to get my friend to show me her permanent eyeliner up close. I know that she is very happy with it and it is done in stages so you can control the final outcome. I don't think you can even get tattooed underneath your eyes?

And BTW - first time doing multiple quotes! Yes Ma'am!


----------



## divnanata

HermesNewbie said:


> That last woman looks familiar... Sinead O'Connor?


Is IS her! Good catch. I had her pic set aside anyway and then I saw that she would be the perfect example.



HermesNewbie said:


> I'm not a huge fan of tattoos either... I really regret getting one 20 years ago when I graduated from college. Thankfully it's easily covered by clothing.



I think I posted some extremes and these would put off some WOACAS for sure. While I was typing my 29 year old cleaning gal was here and I told her about the topic. It inspired her to show me HER tattoos which she keeps under wraps so as to not alarm any of her employers. All this time underneath her modest crew neck t-shirts she was sporting some massive stuff. It was startling to realize!


----------



## kcf68

My SIL has her eyeliner tattooed and it looks natural.  It was softer black shade.  She wears very little make up!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Ooooh I wanna see, but the link says it's not available and no picture.


I bought the true Lysse Leggings, not the faux pants.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/search?keyword=lysse+leggings&cm_kws_ac=ly


----------



## susieserb

Then there's a reprieve with this WOACA...SS is promoting her new movie..


----------



## TJNEscada

HermesNewbie said:


> I'm not a huge fan of tattoos either... I really regret getting one 20 years ago when I graduated from college. Thankfully it's easily covered by clothing.


+1 I don't care for tattoos either!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Then there's a reprieve with this WOACA...SS is promoting her new movie..


Susan looks great, I've thought she's fab for that last 20 years or so!


----------



## divnanata

Stop everything. I am playing "Enquirer Reporter" now. Have you seen these exclusive photos from 'Pop Sugar' of Courtney Cox in a bikini at 50? She looks better than she did on "Friends". And she candidly attributes it all to LASERS - the tool of the future. How is this possible????


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Stop everything. I am playing "Enquirer Reporter" now. Have you seen these exclusive photos from 'Pop Sugar' of Courtney Cox in a bikini at 50? She looks better than she did on "Friends". And she candidly attributes it all to LASERS - the tool of the future. How is this possible????


BUT THEN....you see a picture of Court looking like this....


----------



## susieserb

How about Celebrity WOACA's wearing Native American Jewelry, hummmmmm??

Sarah Palin
Sharon Stone
Vanessa Williams
Yolanda Adams


----------



## sis121598

ImaBagAddict said:


> I wear something very similar under my summer dresses and skirts. Wouldn't go without one.


I'm going to buy more! I love my summer dresses, now this makes them perfection.


susieserb said:


> I bought the true Lysse Leggings, not the faux pants.
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/search?keyword=lysse+leggings&cm_kws_ac=ly


Thank you! I'll be checking these out too.


susieserb said:


> How about Celebrity WOACA's wearing Native American Jewelry, hummmmmm??
> 
> Sarah Palin
> Sharon Stone
> Vanessa Williams
> Yolanda Adams


These are all gorgeous pieces.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

sis121598 said:


> I'm going to buy more! I love my summer dresses, now this makes them perfection..



The ones I own are very lightweight and not as restricting as Spanx. I love the lack of panty lines and the fact that my thighs don't rub together! LOL They look like biker shorts - like this:



You can find them at Macy's: Miraclesuit Extra Firm Control Sheer Trim Thigh Slimmer


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> The ones I own are very lightweight and not as restricting as Spanx. I love the lack of panty lines and the fact that my thighs don't rub together! LOL They look like biker shorts - like this:
> View attachment 2655945
> 
> 
> You can find them at Macy's: Miraclesuit Extra Firm Control Sheer Trim Thigh Slimmer


Bethany Frankel has a line (also from Macy's) called Skinny Girl Underwear.  I buy her girdles on sale....cheap and compfy.  They too come up high.  Her items go under my dresses.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Bethenny has shapeware? SHe always has to compete with Jill Zarin! LOL


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Bethenny has shapeware? SHe always has to compete with Jill Zarin! LOL


JILL ZARIN HAS SHAPE WEAR?


----------



## divnanata

I have to go get some of those lightweight underpants girdles today chop chop. Gonna head out to Macy's!

 Meanwhile I have been doing some 'fake shopping' by perusing the latest designer offerings for Resort 2015. Boy it is getting harder and harder to find things I want. There's gotta be somebody who wants to make incredibly beautiful clothes perfectly suited for us WOACAS?  And I'm not talking Chico's. Plunging necklines, short shorts and skirts, cut-outs and sheer panels revealing guttage and what-not - none of these features are ever going to be remotely wearable for us no matter how much permission we give ourselves.

SO I've rounded up some trends and some oddities and even the rare beauty that I would shell out the dough for if I had it.

 Oscar de la Rent makes a lot of divine dresses. I think I like him better than Michael Kors these days and if I was going to a Met ball, HE'D be my man.








Lanvin is also romantic and I love the fluffy flower at the throat scarf combo. It's a great way to 'love' your neck!
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

But both with their plunging necklines must realize that we would need to wear one of those undershirt bras and that would wreck the mood...


----------



## susieserb

Took a snap with my iPad this morning (trying to perfect that selfie, full body pose).  Love long, flowy tops (for obvious reasons) but gotta keep the moo-moo vibe in line, I don't want them to own me but for me own them? Clear as mud?

At first I paired this outfit with blue patent stilettos, they had a low heel... However, I couldn't do it.  The skirt rides above my knees and then with that type of shoe, nope...


----------



## divnanata

Bomber jackets were shown by quite a few. Why? I was glad when we were done with them in the eighties.


Fendi's is ....colorful. I liked a lot of Karl's other Fendi stuff though!

These were much prettier:









Fendi is doing the large, mashed up graphics in a fun and chic way. There is just a little bit of sheer slip showing and the appliqués are on the bag too! The hemlines could be a little longer but I would wear these to Fashion Week in Paris any day!


----------



## divnanata

So far I've only touched on the pretty things but there were some weird looks - even from our former Balenciaga genius, Nicolas Ghesquiere, who gave us those moto bags to cherish. His LV clothing was much admired and they especially like his cool use of the logos but there were a couple of styles that stunk:


This winner has pants so tight on the thinnest of models and an exposed zipper. Imagine what guttage would do to a zipper like that? Plus what would those holes expose??? I have to give him props for the high waist, though. And I love the spiky belt!


Does this look like you are wearing a Mario Buatta couch?

You heard about the notorious return of the "MOM" jean? I am so dismayed that everything has to be recycled no matter how unflattering it is just because youngsters want to shock. But Gucci's Frida Giannini should know better. She is a WOACA of the first degree and needs her own feature. Would she wear her own baggy crotch pants? Puleeze!









Moschino did a crazy baggy bottom and baggy bomber jacket AND he did sheer that only Rhianna could wear. How much you wanna bet she will?


----------



## V0N1B2

Maybe not in the same league as your big name couture houses above, diva, but I am a huge fan of St. John for WOACA clothing. Dresses, jackets etc. Feminine silhouettes, weighty fabrics where needed, idk, I just really like them. 
Escada also. Big fan. Well made, suitable for anyone over 40. Mature but not old lady-ish. At least not the pieces I like.


----------



## divnanata

Ooooh - let's cleanse our palette with some ladylike outfits from Barbara Tfank. Have you heard of her? She makes divinely feminine clothes for your fantasy life. Where do you see yourself wearing these:









And Bottega Veneta and Carolina Herrera know how to do some gorgeous things for us. But again - I wish I had the life to match.









Ooops - this last Bottega Veneta is to show even they are doing a bomber bomb...


----------



## ImaBagAddict

divnanata said:


> View attachment 2656425


You gotta be kidding me?  This is horrid! 



susieserb said:


> JILL ZARIN HAS SHAPE WEAR?



Yes. It's called Skweez.  Here she is advertizing it. Keeping it klazzy.


----------



## divnanata

V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe not in the same league as your big name couture houses above, diva, but I am a huge fan of St. John for WOACA clothing. Dresses, jackets etc. Feminine silhouettes, weighty fabrics where needed, idk, I just really like them.
> Escada also. Big fan. Well made, suitable for anyone over 40. Mature but not old lady-ish. At least not the pieces I like.



Oh I love them too, Von, and own several pieces. Plus my friend Deb finds lots of St. John at the Scholar Shop since they are a very popular label here at Saks, Neimans and Nordstroms. I am jealous of her finds since she always has a lot more to choose from than I do.

When I look to these high end names that dominate the media I try to see the big picture where they are introducing new silhouettes so I know how to keep current. Like St. John, Diane Von Furstenberg does somewhat 'affordable' versions of these trends. Of course she's always done the graphics but here they are punchier. Plus she has the same sleek stretchy boot cut pants that LV is showing.









At Valentino we also see the bold stripe suit and other assorted crazy assed stuff.





I do like this Valentino red jumpsuit and would wear it in a hot minute!


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> You gotta be kidding me?  This is horrid!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It's called Skweez.  Here she is advertizing it. Keeping it klazzy.
> View attachment 2656460



whoa - YUCK! to both! Tennis balls over the boobs? How desperate is she? No need to answer that.


----------



## divnanata

]I can't stop! Before I do I have to show you my absolute favorites - Burberry Prorsum. These skirt combinations just slay me.  I am NOT going to say what Rachel Zoe says....I DIE!  - I couldn't help myself.












And WOACA Donna Karan stays true to her aesthetic by doing flowing, draping, soft hued minimalism. She threw in some nasty gal sheerness too and low cut things. Very irritating since who wants to go without a bra risking even more sagging?


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Took a snap with my iPad this morning (trying to perfect that selfie, full body pose).  Love long, flowy tops (for obvious reasons) but gotta keep the moo-moo vibe in line, I don't want them to own me but for me own them? Clear as mud?
> 
> At first I paired this outfit with blue patent stilettos, they had a low heel... However, I couldn't do it.  The skirt rides above my knees and then with that type of shoe, nope...



You look great Susie!!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Ooooh - let's cleanse our palette with some ladylike outfits from Barbara Tfank. Have you heard of her? She makes divinely feminine clothes for your fantasy life. Where do you see yourself wearing these:
> View attachment 2656441
> 
> View attachment 2656442
> 
> View attachment 2656443
> 
> View attachment 2656444
> 
> 
> And Bottega Veneta and Carolina Herrera know how to do some gorgeous things for us. But again - I wish I had the life to match.
> View attachment 2656453
> 
> View attachment 2656454
> 
> View attachment 2656455
> 
> View attachment 2656456
> 
> 
> Ooops - this last Bottega Veneta is to show even they are doing a bomber bomb...




WOW!  The Barbara Tfank stuff is beautiful!  I love all of those looks!   Very much in the vein of Escada, St John etc.  I also love Grayse (St John's edgy line), Lafayette 148 NY for great work clothes and Elie Tahari (well, when I can squeeze my boobage into Elie - their stuff runs a bit small for the - ahem - mature woman!)


----------



## divnanata

I am going to look up "Grayse" before starting dinner! I already have some St. John to show. But before I go there = another breaking news item on the WOACA fashion scene.  A major fashion blog - "The Cut" featured the oh so important item about Kendall Jenner becoming a muse for Givenchy designer Ricardo Tisci. But they admitted that the young punk was *upstaged* by 61 year old French actress Isabelle Huppert who is in the forefront while the "K"-ster is in the background.





I actually saw Kendall in person last year at the Chanel boutique on Rodeo Drive when I stopped in to have my bag repaired. She had a posse of teenage girls with her and just looked rather ordinary  pretty and skinny - like most of our daughters in high school. Hard to imagine her as this glamazon.


----------



## mkpurselover

susieserb said:


> Took a snap with my iPad this morning (trying to perfect that selfie, full body pose).  Love long, flowy tops (for obvious reasons) but gotta keep the moo-moo vibe in line, I don't want them to own me but for me own them? Clear as mud?
> 
> At first I paired this outfit with blue patent stilettos, they had a low heel... However, I couldn't do it.  The skirt rides above my knees and then with that type of shoe, nope...


Susie, super cute outfit.  Love the top, blue! and the Chanel bag.  Tell me about the shoes!


----------



## divnanata

St. John looks available now. Couldn't find the Resort '15 yet? These are some of my favorites and they are pretty pricey!


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> You gotta be kidding me?  This is horrid!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It's called Skweez.  Here she is advertizing it. Keeping it klazzy.
> View attachment 2656460


If you didn't show me Jill, I would have NEVER recognized her?  Also I can't tell if I like her new look.  Honestly? This Jill doesn't look like the old one?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> St. John looks available now. Couldn't find the Resort '15 yet? These are some of my favorites and they are pretty pricey!


ding, ding, ding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All winners!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

mkpurselover said:


> Susie, super cute outfit.  Love the top, blue! and the Chanel bag.  Tell me about the shoes!


The ones I'm wearing?  Good ol' Tod's mules, in a putty color and navy trim.  I bought a crap load of them off of the bay.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I am going to look up "Grayse" before starting dinner! I already have some St. John to show. But before I go there = another breaking news item on the WOACA fashion scene.  A major fashion blog - "The Cut" featured the oh so important item about Kendall Jenner becoming a muse for Givenchy designer Ricardo Tisci. But they admitted that the young punk was *upstaged* by 61 year old French actress Isabelle Huppert who is in the forefront while the "K"-ster is in the background.
> View attachment 2656677
> 
> View attachment 2656678
> 
> 
> I actually saw Kendall in person last year at the Chanel boutique on Rodeo Drive when I stopped in to have my bag repaired. She had a posse of teenage girls with her and just looked rather ordinary  pretty and skinny - like most of our daughters in high school. Hard to imagine her as this glamazon.


Read all these articles about how Kanye wanted Givenchy to design Kim's gown (he did) and if that was the reason Kendall was in Givenchy's runway show? I'm sure...

Helps to know people, but she is really cool looking.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Oh I love them too, Von, and own several pieces. Plus my friend Deb finds lots of St. John at the Scholar Shop since they are a very popular label here at Saks, Neimans and Nordstroms. I am jealous of her finds since she always has a lot more to choose from than I do.
> 
> When I look to these high end names that dominate the media I try to see the big picture where they are introducing new silhouettes so I know how to keep current. Like St. John, Diane Von Furstenberg does somewhat 'affordable' versions of these trends. Of course she's always done the graphics but here they are punchier. Plus she has the same sleek stretchy boot cut pants that LV is showing.
> View attachment 2656472
> 
> View attachment 2656473
> 
> View attachment 2656478
> 
> View attachment 2656479
> 
> 
> At Valentino we also see the bold stripe suit and other assorted crazy assed stuff.
> View attachment 2656486
> 
> View attachment 2656488
> 
> 
> I do like this Valentino red jumpsuit and would wear it in a hot minute!
> View attachment 2656493


first time in a looooong time I've taken a liking to DVF's line, but with that said I don't think I would open my pocket book for the majority of these clothing articles?  The lycra slim flares perhaps?

Burberry had these skirts last Winter (calf hair) that I seriously had to talk myself down from (at 2 grand it was pretty easy to do)...


----------



## divnanata

Hey I'm just looking  and not buying any of it. Silly for me to but a Burberry skirt on clearance???? I'll keep dreaming.

Here's Grayse  and come to find out mom and daughter Marie and Kelly Gray (remember when you saw Kelly's face whenever you opened a fashion magazine?) started a new women's line 8 years after they left St. John to the conglomerate who bought it out. That mega company angered a lot of long time fans when they had Angelina Jolie be their spokesperson. I think Kelly is 47?

Here are a few Grayse pieces and I believe they can be purchased online at Neiman Marcus. Maybe - hopefully - in store as well!


----------



## Mullen 130

sis121598 said:


> Welcome WOACA! I'm 51 too. When I see all the short hemlines these days I just think, tunic!



So funny....and I agree!


----------



## Mullen 130

divnanata said:


> Thank you Big Purse sweetie! I love the mind picture of the Urals and cabbages - like one of those Communist Russia posters - LOL! and I'm sure you are far exaggerating those imagined imperfections as we all do. I also loved the peek at your past with the aunts in full skirts. It inspired me to delve into the murky fog of my own past to see where I found my initial fashion inspirations and two very powerful ones emerged.
> 
> The first is Anne Francis in "Honey West". 1965 - the year my beloved "I Dream of Jeannie" also debuted. But Barbara Eden never was a fashion inspiration although her blonde hair and blue eyes ranked with me. Anne Francis was da glam bombe - totally. She was an early feminist judo fighting, gun wielding female detective that bossed around a hunky, thoroughly smitten male side kick.  And she did this all before Emma Peel in "The Avengers". She wore all black leotardy outfits accented with lots of leopard. In fact she had a pet Ocelot! and drove a 1965 Shelby Cobra.Her eyeliner was thick and winged and she had the cutest signature mole. Plus her blonde flipped hair was a striking contrast to the permed helmet heads of the 50's so she was much more modern. The show debuted around the same time as "Get Smart" - just remembered Barbara Feldon as well with her bob and mod gear - so gadgets were de rigueur: lipstick tube microphones, garter belt gas masks, radio sunglasses with a little antenna on the side!
> This is where the leopard started....


Thanks for sharing.  I love this post.


----------



## sis121598

ImaBagAddict said:


> The ones I own are very lightweight and not as restricting as Spanx. I love the lack of panty lines and the fact that my thighs don't rub together! LOL They look like biker shorts - like this:
> 
> You can find them at Macy's: Miraclesuit Extra Firm Control Sheer Trim Thigh Slimmer


YES! I will keep these in mind in case uniqlo stops making my $13 ones. I must go buy some more. I wore them with a new (off ebay) Anthropologie sundress yesterday. It was hot as hades here and this dress is a pretty print and super thin. The little shorts made me feel covered, and they stayed cool. My husband and I went out to dinner after work, and when he saw me, the first thing he said was how pretty I looked in that dress. Guys dig dresses ladies, just sayin'...


susieserb said:


> Took a snap with my iPad this morning (trying to perfect that selfie, full body pose).  Love long, flowy tops (for obvious reasons) but gotta keep the moo-moo vibe in line, I don't want them to own me but for me own them? Clear as mud?
> 
> At first I paired this outfit with blue patent stilettos, they had a low heel... However, I couldn't do it.  The skirt rides above my knees and then with that type of shoe, nope...


You did good! The skirt keeps the top from being a tent. I lurve that statement necklace!



ImaBagAddict said:


> You gotta be kidding me?  This is horrid!
> 
> Yes. It's called Skweez.  Here she is advertizing it. Keeping it klazzy.



:lolots:




divnanata said:


> A major fashion blog - "The Cut" featured the oh so important item about Kendall Jenner becoming a muse for Givenchy designer Ricardo Tisci. But they admitted that the young punk was *upstaged* by 61 year old French actress Isabelle Huppert who is in the forefront while the "K"-ster is in the background.
> 
> I actually saw Kendall in person last year at the Chanel boutique on Rodeo Drive when I stopped in to have my bag repaired. She had a posse of teenage girls with her and just looked rather ordinary  pretty and skinny - like most of our daughters in high school. Hard to imagine her as this glamazon.


 I'm loving that Isabelle! My eye went to her right away. I think Kendall is my daughter's age, I don't know, I stopped watching them years ago.  I believe the fashion machine can make anyone a glamazon...anyone!



divnanata said:


> Ooooh - let's cleanse our palette with some ladylike outfits from Barbara Tfank. Have you heard of her? She makes divinely feminine clothes for your fantasy life. Where do you see yourself wearing these:
> 
> 
> And Bottega Veneta and Carolina Herrera know how to do some gorgeous things for us. But again - I wish I had the life to match.



The Barbara Tfank clothes are beautiful. I am wearing them in my daydreams...
I can picture Grace Kelly in that Carolina Herrera gown.

I kept thinking of Rear Window, and I was certain for some reason that I had never watched it. So yesterday I rented it, my youngest joined me. Gosh Grace just lights up the room. 

Back in the 80's when I was styling hair, I liked to wear it up (when it wasn't short!) in a French Twist. I had a client tell me I reminded her of Grace. One of the finest compliments ever. So sad that she lifet this world too soon...


----------



## ImaBagAddict

I love those St. John looks. Had never really considered St. John before because I had the impression they were too mature and staid. I'll have to look next time I'm in Nordstrom.

And I am over the moon for that black cut-out leather jacket with the empire waist!!!  MUST.HAVE! I bet it's a $$bazillion.


----------



## sis121598

At dinner last night there was a WOACA and her MOACA seated behind us, next to each other. She was very attractive, hair and nails done perfectly, pretty mango colored sheath dress. When they got up, I saw she was carrying an LV bag.
Then I saw him get up, shorts and flip flops- UGH!!!!! This restaurant is nice, not over the top expensive, but pretty cool looking, great food. And he was wearing shorts and flops on a date with this well put together lady. WTH!?! Oh, he wasn't the only one, trust me. 
My husband was wearing a dark grey suit. Love my man!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> At dinner last night there was a WOACA and her MOACA seated behind us, next to each other. She was very attractive, hair and nails done perfectly, pretty mango colored sheath dress. When they got up, I saw she was carrying an LV bag.
> Then I saw him get up, shorts and flip flops- UGH!!!!! This restaurant is nice, not over the top expensive, but pretty cool looking, great food. And he was wearing shorts and flops on a date with this well put together lady. WTH!?! Oh, he wasn't the only one, trust me.
> My husband was wearing a dark grey suit. Love my man!


Team sis husband!
You wouldnt by chance have a pic of ur hair piled in a fr twist...like my nat im noisy too.


----------



## susieserb

Mullen 130 said:


> So funny....and I agree!


Hi mullen.  You fabulous glamazon.  Happy to see u here,


----------



## GirlieShoppe

V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe not in the same league as your big name couture houses above, diva, but I am a huge fan of St. John for WOACA clothing. Dresses, jackets etc. Feminine silhouettes, weighty fabrics where needed, idk, I just really like them.
> Escada also. Big fan. Well made, suitable for anyone over 40. Mature but not old lady-ish. At least not the pieces I like.


 
I love St. John and Escada! Absolutely perfect for WOACA.



ImaBagAddict said:


> You gotta be kidding me?  This is horrid!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It's called Skweez.  Here she is advertizing it. Keeping it klazzy.
> View attachment 2656460


 
That's Jill??? She looks different... 



divnanata said:


> Stop everything. I am playing "Enquirer Reporter" now. Have you seen these exclusive photos from 'Pop Sugar' of Courtney Cox in a bikini at 50? She looks better than she did on "Friends". And she candidly attributes it all to LASERS - the tool of the future. How is this possible????


 
Hard to believe she's 50!



susieserb said:


> BUT THEN....you see a picture of Court looking like this....


 
Yikes!



susieserb said:


> Took a snap with my iPad this morning (trying to perfect that selfie, full body pose).  Love long, flowy tops (for obvious reasons) but gotta keep the moo-moo vibe in line, I don't want them to own me but for me own them? Clear as mud?
> 
> At first I paired this outfit with blue patent stilettos, they had a low heel... However, I couldn't do it.  The skirt rides above my knees and then with that type of shoe, nope...


 
Beautiful! Love your Chanel bag!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> How about Celebrity WOACA's wearing Native American Jewelry, hummmmmm??
> 
> Sarah Palin
> Sharon Stone
> Vanessa Williams
> Yolanda Adams


 

All beautiful women! My DH has had a crush on Vanessa ever since I've know him (20+ years). What I wouldn't give to see an unflatteringly photo of her, LOL!  :devil:


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> I love St. John and Escada! Absolutely perfect for WOACA.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Jill??? She looks different...
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe she's 50!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Love your Chanel bag!



I'm sweating here folks.  I'm in the middle of a modified remod for the kitchen.  The hardware ate up my purse money and I soooooo want an LV Neverfull in Piment.  I ordered it in a weak moment but flipped, got strong and canceled.  Hate being in debt.....must be strong....


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> All beautiful women! My DH has had a crush on Vanessa ever since I've know him (20+ years). What I wouldn't give to see an unflatteringly photo of her, LOL!  :devil:


Now I'm on a mission for the right PIC.  Can't have V outshine YOU!!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Now I'm on a mission for the right PIC.  Can't have V outshine YOU!!!!


 
You're the best, Susie!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> I'm sweating here folks.  I'm in the middle of a modified remod for the kitchen.  The hardware ate up my purse money and I soooooo want an LV Neverfull in Piment.  I ordered it in a weak moment but flipped, got strong and canceled.  Hate being in debt.....must be strong....


 
You're a smart lady! Your Neverfull will be waiting for you when the time is right!

I reeeeally want a Damier Neverfull but must remain strong until our medical bills from the accident are paid (thankfully, they were fairly minimal). It's so hard to wait when I want it NOW!


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> I love those St. John looks. Had never really considered St. John before because I had the impression they were too mature and staid. I'll have to look next time I'm in Nordstrom.
> 
> And I am over the moon for that black cut-out leather jacket with the empire waist!!!  MUST.HAVE! I bet it's a $$bazillion.



Found it at Bloomingdales.com at full price (dang?!)  - The Grayse Butterfly Rocket Coat $995. They have the shorter ones on sale there and at Neiman's.


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> You're a smart lady! Your Neverfull will be waiting for you when the time is right!
> 
> I reeeeally want a Damier Neverfull but must remain strong until our medical bills from the accident are paid (thankfully, they were fairly minimal). It's so hard to wait when I want it NOW!


gulp YES!! After all this IS the purse forum...


----------



## divnanata

Mullen 130 said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I love this post.



I'm so glad to see you here! Tell us a little about yourself?!


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> You're the best, Susie!


Remember VW was Miss America (all be it dethroned)..so It was *very difficult* to find bad pics of her (after all DH has good taste, he married you right).  

So let's go back to Vanessa's humble beginnings BEFORE plastic surgery and some tweaking done to her nose 

Even when she was crowned, VW had her original work.  The last pic is without her makeup.  See not the glamazon DH thinks she is.  Sis is RIGHT!!!!


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> You're a smart lady! Your Neverfull will be waiting for you when the time is right!
> 
> I reeeeally want a Damier Neverfull but must remain strong until our medical bills from the accident are paid (thankfully, they were fairly minimal). It's so hard to wait when I want it NOW!


GF bought the Azure NF in MM. It looks so freaking hot on her!  She's a winter and the blue hues against the cream just gels the whole package.

Gotta stop talking about this...


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> The Barbara Tfank clothes are beautiful. I am wearing them in my daydreams...
> I can picture Grace Kelly in that Carolina Herrera gown.
> 
> I kept thinking of Rear Window, and I was certain for some reason that I had never watched it. So yesterday I rented it, my youngest joined me. Gosh Grace just lights up the room.
> 
> Back in the 80's when I was styling hair, I liked to wear it up (when it wasn't short!) in a French Twist. I had a client tell me I reminded her of Grace. One of the finest compliments ever. So sad that she lifet this world too soon...



Seriously wonderful compliment! And I know you deserved then and now. I just watched her in "Mogambo" and  I could understand Clark Gable's problem of choosing between her and Ava Gardner. Actually in this film I liked Ava better. She wore much better clothes since she was a "jet set party girl" and Grace had on tropical chinos.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> GF bought the Azure NF in MM. It looks so freaking hot on her!  She's a winter and the blue hues against the cream just gels the whole package.
> 
> Gotta stop talking about this...



Show us a picture of it. i wear my Paris Neverfull a lot when I travel. Maybe you should just get it out of your system and buy the darn thing and take it back if you are really feeling it is not worth it. Because you get over the money part eventually. Usually....

I KNOW you are going to get it!

And does Vanessa have green eyes or is it all about green contacts? Can't tell from those pics? Remember when you had green contacts?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Show us a picture of it. i wear my Paris Neverfull a lot when I travel. Maybe you should just get it out of your system and buy the darn thing and take it back if you are really feeling it is not worth it. Because you get over the money part eventually. Usually....
> 
> *I KNOW you are going to get it!*
> 
> And does Vanessa have green eyes or is it all about green contacts? Can't tell from those pics? Remember when you had green contacts?



You know me too well, I can't fudge here. 

Vanessa does have green eyes, spooky cool too.  

Yes I had green contacts for years.  Poor DH when he met me thought my henna hair was natural along with my emerald green eyes (men can be sooooo stoooopid).


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Show us a picture of it. i wear my Paris Neverfull a lot when I travel. Maybe you should just get it out of your system and buy the darn thing and take it back if you are really feeling it is not worth it. Because you get over the money part eventually. Usually....
> 
> I KNOW you are going to get it!
> 
> And does Vanessa have green eyes or is it all about green contacts? Can't tell from those pics? Remember when you had green contacts?



I'll get Brunettetiger to do that!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Seriously wonderful compliment! And I know you deserved then and now. I just watched her in "Mogambo" and  I could understand Clark Gable's problem of choosing between her and Ava Gardner. Actually in this film I liked Ava better. She wore much better clothes since she was a "jet set party girl" and Grace had on tropical chinos.


Whoa, HotNess


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> Remember VW was Miss America (all be it dethroned)..so It was *very difficult* to find bad pics of her (after all DH has good taste, he married you right).
> 
> 
> 
> So let's go back to Vanessa's humble beginnings BEFORE plastic surgery and some tweaking done to her nose
> 
> 
> 
> Even when she was crowned, VW had her original work.  The last pic is without her makeup.  See not the glamazon DH thinks she is.  Sis is RIGHT!!!!




Thanks, Susie! Now I have to somehow show these to DH, lol!!


----------



## brunettetiger

susieserb said:


> I'll get Brunettetiger to do that!



Azur NF MM


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> GF bought the Azure NF in MM. It looks so freaking hot on her!  She's a winter and the blue hues against the cream just gels the whole package.
> 
> Gotta stop talking about this...




Azure is gorgeous! I thought about Azure but decided Damier would fit in a little better with my wardrobe. I like the Epi leather versions too but those are much more expensive.


----------



## divnanata

I am going to throw out these random shots I've been saving of celeb WOACA's.


Patti LaBelle. Love those earrings. I'm a sucker for huge chandeliers.



Helena Christensen. Sheer panels are fab. I know those Burberry skirts from yesterday were too nasty and I could never let my underwear show. Who would want to look at them?



Jane Fonda. I keep rubbing my eyes not believing what I am seeing. She looks BETTER than she did thirty years ago. That looks like her real hair? WTF?



Patricia Arquette. Check out the bracelet Susie...



Kelly Rector. Calvin Klein's ex and the only woman he could marry. Kelly had a baby at 50 in 2007 with her current husband.



Sharon Stone, baby. Sans make-up. Still looks hawt.



Jerry Hall yet again with her daughter. Couldn't resist some of the finest examples of leopard ever seen!



Beverly Johnson. First African American model on the cover of Vogue. Has her own wig line. I thought her hair looked REALLY full.



Lynda Carter. Still a wonder WOACA.



Cheryl Ladd. She replaced Farrah. Didn't she also star in a made for TV bio pic about Grace Kelly?


----------



## divnanata

brunettetiger said:


> Azur NF MM



Boy are you looking GOOD Brunette! That bag is just sensational on you. Thanks for showing us!!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Hey I'm just looking  and not buying any of it. Silly for me to but a Burberry skirt on clearance???? I'll keep dreaming.
> 
> Here's Grayse  and come to find out mom and daughter Marie and Kelly Gray (remember when you saw Kelly's face whenever you opened a fashion magazine?) started a new women's line 8 years after they left St. John to the conglomerate who bought it out. That mega company angered a lot of long time fans when they had Angelina Jolie be their spokesperson. I think Kelly is 47?
> 
> Here are a few Grayse pieces and I believe they can be purchased online at Neiman Marcus. Maybe - hopefully - in store as well!




Great photos!  The Grayse website name is a bit stealth:  http://mkgrayse.com/  they have some lovely things and they are nicely constructed you can buy from their site or at NMs, Saks, Bloomies and a few other places.  I have that short white leather lattice jacket (pictured above) in black (bought it last year at NMs and paid full boat for it - ouch!) I must say though I wear it constantly so it was a good purchase.  It's a super soft leather on a base of mesh.  The fit is perfect.  It looks so great over a black tshirt with jeans, and I've worn it for work with a black t and a skirt.  I will try and get motivated out of my yoga pants and post a picture


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> I am going to throw out these random shots I've been saving of celeb WOACA's.
> View attachment 2657422
> 
> Patti LaBelle. Love those earrings. I'm a sucker for huge chandeliers.
> 
> View attachment 2657423
> 
> Helena Christensen. Sheer panels are fab. I know those Burberry skirts from yesterday were too nasty and I could never let my underwear show. Who would want to look at them?
> 
> View attachment 2657424
> 
> Jane Fonda. I keep rubbing my eyes not believing what I am seeing. She looks BETTER than she did thirty years ago. That looks like her real hair? WTF?
> 
> View attachment 2657425
> 
> Patricia Arquette. Check out the bracelet Susie...
> 
> View attachment 2657432
> 
> Kelly Rector. Calvin Klein's ex and the only woman he could marry. Kelly had a baby at 50 in 2007 with her current husband.
> 
> View attachment 2657433
> 
> Sharon Stone, baby. Sans make-up. Still looks hawt.
> 
> View attachment 2657434
> 
> Jerry Hall yet again with her daughter. Couldn't resist some of the finest examples of leopard ever seen!
> 
> View attachment 2657435
> 
> Beverly Johnson. First African American model on the cover of Vogue. Has her own wig line. I thought her hair looked REALLY full.
> 
> View attachment 2657439
> 
> Lynda Carter. Still a wonder WOACA.
> 
> View attachment 2657440
> 
> Cheryl Ladd. She replaced Farrah. Didn't she also star in a made for TV bio pic about Grace Kelly?




I want whatever Jane Fonda's having!  She looks AMAZING and her bod is super hot!  She puts gals 1/2 her age to shame!!


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> Great photos!  The Grayse website name is a bit stealth:  http://mkgrayse.com/  they have some lovely things and they are nicely constructed you can buy from their site or at NMs, Saks, Bloomies and a few other places.  I have that short white leather lattice jacket (pictured above) in black (bought it last year at NMs and paid full boat for it - ouch!) I must say though I wear it constantly so it was a good purchase.  It's a super soft leather on a base of mesh.  The fit is perfect.  It looks so great over a black tshirt with jeans, and I've worn it for work with a black t and a skirt.  I will try and get motivated out of my yoga pants and post a picture



Please do!!! But I have room to talk with me sitting around in my leopard loungewear. Gotta go work out and get out of the house.


----------



## brunettetiger

Leather bags are my favorite, but as i am getting older i am appreciating the lightness of LV canvas...


----------



## ImaBagAddict

divnanata said:


> divnanata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found it at Bloomingdales.com at full price (dang?!)  - The Grayse Butterfly Rocket Coat $995. They have the shorter ones on sale there and at Neiman's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, div. I actually liked the one in the first pic you posted - the floral cut-out.  The only one I saw on the Bloomie's site was the striped cut-out jacket.
> 
> Just as well. I need to save my pennies for France.
Click to expand...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

brunettetiger said:


> Azur NF MM


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## mkpurselover

susieserb said:


> The ones I'm wearing?  Good ol' Tod's mules, in a putty color and navy trim.  I bought a crap load of them off of the bay.


Thanks, I'm not familiar w/Tod shoes.  Researching now!  Do you consider them
comfy?


----------



## susieserb

They are but Tods do run on the narrow side. Nordys carries them so try them on there. Bluefly does too. Once u know Ur size eBay offers some fabulous deals


----------



## mkpurselover

susieserb said:


> They are but Tods do run on the narrow side. Nordys carries them so try them on there. Bluefly does too. Once u know Ur size eBay offers some fabulous deals


Thanks, Susie!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Team sis husband!
> You wouldnt by chance have a pic of ur hair piled in a fr twist...like my nat im noisy too.


Gosh, that was a hundred years ago. 


divnanata said:


> Seriously wonderful compliment! And I know you deserved then and now. I just watched her in "Mogambo" and  I could understand Clark Gable's problem of choosing between her and Ava Gardner. Actually in this film I liked Ava better. She wore much better clothes since she was a "jet set party girl" and Grace had on tropical chinos.


I agree! Love them both but Ava, wowza! We haven't talked about her yet. Now I have another old movie to watch...


susieserb said:


> I'm sweating here folks.  I'm in the middle of a modified remod for the kitchen.  The hardware ate up my purse money and I soooooo want an LV Neverfull in Piment.  I ordered it in a weak moment but flipped, got strong and canceled.  Hate being in debt.....must be strong....


This is so funny, not your predicament, but the LV Neverfull is on my list for next bag to buy.


brunettetiger said:


> Azur NF MM


THIS!!!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Gosh, that was a hundred years ago.
> 
> I agree! Love them both but Ava, wowza! We haven't talked about her yet. Now I have another old movie to watch...
> 
> This is so funny, not your predicament, but the LV Neverfull is on my list for next bag to buy.
> 
> THIS!!!


Yes THIS but in piment (burnt orange, _*almost*_ HERMES orange...)...


----------



## susieserb

*All pictures were taken this June.*
Christie Brinkley
Demi Moore


----------



## susieserb

Cont.
Michelle Pfeiffer
Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## susieserb

Cont.
Julianne Moore
Sharon Stone


----------



## susieserb

Cont
Robin Wright 
Halle Berry


----------



## susieserb

cont..
Iman
Kim Cattrall


----------



## susieserb

Cont.

Madonna 
Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## susieserb

Cont.
Elle MacPherson
Shania Twain


----------



## susieserb

Last...

Sandra Bullock
la Liz
BoDerek


----------



## susieserb

Quick note, I detest Elle's hair.  That's all u look at with the burning question,  is that REAL HAIR?


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Yes THIS but in piment (burnt orange, _*almost*_ HERMES orange...)...


this...
http://us.louisvuitton.com/front/#/eng_US/Collections/Women/Icons/products/Neverfull-MM-EPI-M40884
or this...
http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/for-day/sac-picotin-lock-16062.html


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> this...
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/front/#/eng_US/Collections/Women/Icons/products/Neverfull-MM-EPI-M40884
> or this...
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/for-day/sac-picotin-lock-16062.html


You clever tease~ whoa, how nice to have a choice (I think)...

The Hermes tote is not scary, huge in price but man it is _tiny_(okay, that's why)..

Personally I think there's more value in the NF Piment; plus you get that cute little wristlet.  Also I like that piment is a deeper orange. Last the pulls on the NF can reconfigure the shape making it look like a different bag (uber cool).

Don't get me wrong I wouldn't throw the Hermes out of bed, hehe!!!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> You clever tease~ whoa, how nice to have a choice (I think)...
> 
> The Hermes tote is not scary, huge in price but man it is _tiny_(okay, that's why)..
> 
> Personally I think there's more value in the NF Piment; plus you get that cute little wristlet.  Also I like that piment is a deeper orange. Last the pulls on the NF can reconfigure the shape making it look like a different bag (uber cool).
> 
> Don't get me wrong I wouldn't throw the Hermes out of bed, hehe!!!


I know, pros & cons...I like them both. My "Prince" is tiny, like about the size of the picotin pm. I was surprised how much I could fit in it. Must do some investigating. Too bad I don't have the bank acct. to throw a pajama party.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I know, pros & cons...I like them both. My "Prince" is tiny, like about the size of the picotin pm. I was surprised how much I could fit in it. Must do some investigating. Too bad I don't have the bank acct. to throw a pajama party.



I would come to ur PJ party!!!! 

Your Prince is in a league of it's own (I love that bag).  The little Hermes is a satchel too,  I didn't study the drop but me thinks there is no shouldering that thing.  No likey :town:

BTW I think the Picotin pm in orange is NOW GONE.  See what you did!!!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I would come to ur PJ party!!!!
> 
> Your Prince is in a league of it's own (I love that bag).  The little Hermes is a satchel too,  I didn't study the drop but me thinks there is no shouldering that thing.  No likey :town:
> 
> BTW I think the Picotin pm in orange is NOW GONE.  See what you did!!!


I just gave it the WOACA bump!
And you're right, it would need to fit over the shoulder.


----------



## divnanata

Came across a tidbit in More magazine from previously featured Pat Cleveland - the 1970's supermodel - where she is quoted saying, "It takes a while to become a diamond."  I heartily agree with that (only I would substitute "Diva" for diamond) so I looked up the Tom Ford pictorial that prompted this quote. 'More' had a blurb saying Pat was recently cast (with a hot young male model) for a fashion shoot. Naturally I was curious.




I had included the other photos here but then I decided they were too racey for TPF in their current state. I might get banned! So I will try to doctor them up first. Hopefully this will spark a discussion about WOACAs being featured as sexual creatures as much as youngsters. Here is what Tom Ford says about Pat and the pictures:

"I photographed Conrad with her in *somewhat* sexual poses, and the two of them as a couple do not look remotely ridiculous together despite their age difference. They look absolutely right and completely plausible because Pat is _forever young in her mind - and I might say her body as well."_

As an aside, Andre Leon Talley was an editor at this magazine but her left in protest in March for several reasons. We won't get into all of them but the straw that broke the camel's back was the controversial banning of his magazine because of this cover.




I don't know girls?  I'm no prude and sure I am all for celebrating female sexuality at any age - I guess? - but does this appear a little unseemly? Like the photoshoot is exploiting the 'unusual' combination of a WOACA with a younger man? And what about Tom saying that Pat is "young" in her mind and body and that is the reason this (supposedly) works? You have to be young in both to attract a young man? Great that Pat is working even if it ISN'T in the USA but...???


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I just gave it the WOACA bump!
> And you're right, it would need to fit over the shoulder.


I say Hermes needs to give you a commission check!!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Came across a tidbit in More magazine from previously featured Pat Cleveland - the 1970's supermodel - where she is quoted saying, "It takes a while to become a diamond."  I heartily agree with that (only I would substitute "Diva" for diamond) so I looked up the Tom Ford pictorial that prompted this quote. 'More' had a blurb saying Pat was recently cast (with a hot young male model) for a fashion shoot. Naturally I was curious.
> 
> View attachment 2658875
> 
> 
> I had included the other photos here but then I decided they were too racey for TPF in their current state. I might get banned! So I will try to doctor them up first. Hopefully this will spark a discussion about WOACAs being featured as sexual creatures as much as youngsters. Here is what Tom Ford says about Pat and the pictures:
> 
> "I photographed Conrad with her in *somewhat* sexual poses, and the two of them as a couple do not look remotely ridiculous together despite their age difference. They look absolutely right and completely plausible because Pat is _forever young in her mind - and I might say her body as well."_
> 
> As an aside, Andre Leon Talley was an editor at this magazine but her left in protest in March for several reasons. We won't get into all of them but the straw that broke the camel's back was the controversial banning of his magazine because of this cover.
> 
> View attachment 2658902
> 
> 
> I don't know girls?  I'm no prude and sure I am all for celebrating female sexuality at any age - I guess? - but does this appear a little unseemly? Like the photoshoot is exploiting the 'unusual' combination of a WOACA with a younger man? And what about Tom saying that Pat is "young" in her mind and body and that is the reason this (supposedly) works? You have to be young in both to attract a young man? Great that Pat is working even if it ISN'T in the USA but...???
> 
> View attachment 2658911


NOT working for me.  In this photo shoot the viewer has NO idea how old Pat Cleveland is.  My guess this is why they promoted her.  

BTW is it the slip errr gown, TF is trying to sell?


----------



## TJNEscada

Christie Brinkley's bod is ridiculous!  Ok, I know she's had some work done, but still, she looks way younger than her 60 years!


----------



## susieserb

tjnescada said:


> christie brinkley's bod is ridiculous!  Ok, i know she's had some work done, but still, she looks way younger than her 60 years!


totally^^^^^


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I say Hermes needs to give you a commission check!!



I'll take it in picotins.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

^^isn't that what they give you to induce labor?


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> ^^isn't that what they give you to induce labor?


ONLY when your delivering a purse, whomp whomp~


----------



## brunettetiger

susieserb said:


> Quick note, I detest Elle's hair.  That's all u look at with the burning question,  is that REAL HAIR?



I wondered the exact same thing when I saw it!


----------



## twinkle.tink

susieserb said:


> Quick note, I detest Elle's hair.  That's all u look at with the burning question,  is that REAL HAIR?





brunettetiger said:


> I wondered the exact same thing when I saw it!



Really? I never think that...or I used to never, I have started more lately (since visiting the celeb section more )

 I don't know, doesn't matter to me.  I figure everyone does what they can/want.

I have never done any fake hair and I don't think I ever would, unless I was committed to doing it forever....it seems to be like a slippery slope.

I have been down and out with a migraine, again...yuck! I finally had to go get a shot, I just couldn't get rid of it...glad to be back among the living


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> Really? I never think that...or I used to never, I have started more lately (since visiting the celeb section more )
> 
> I don't know, doesn't matter to me.  I figure everyone does what they can/want.
> 
> I have never done any fake hair and I don't think I ever would, unless I was committed to doing it forever....it seems to be like a slippery slope.
> 
> I have been down and out with a migraine, again...yuck! I finally had to go get a shot, I just couldn't get rid of it...glad to be back among the living



Hey Botox is all over television with it's migraine indication?  So sorry you're down and out with this malady.  A childhood friend of mine has been suffering endlessly and lately she's had more attacks then ever?  She thinks it's because she's started menopause


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks for all those fabulous photos, Susieserb! 

Ladies, I just found out I have heel spurs. I've probably had them for awhile but my recent accident exacerbated them and now they are causing me pain. My sweet DH just told me that due to my age I probably need to start wearing shoes with more support anyway. He said my Lanvin flats are not good for my feet. Can anyone recommend some cute, stylish shoes that offer support?


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks for all those fabulous photos, Susieserb!
> 
> Ladies, I just found out I have heel spurs. I've probably had them for awhile but my recent accident exacerbated them and now they are causing me pain. My sweet DH just told me that due to my age I probably need to start wearing shoes with more support anyway. He said my Lanvin flats are not good for my feet. Can anyone recommend some cute, stylish shoes that offer support?


gulp.....birkenstocks?:wondering


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> gulp.....birkenstocks?:wondering


 
Ack!


----------



## SWlife

susieserb said:


> gulp.....birkenstocks?:wondering




They are the rage right now! Why not?


----------



## susieserb

gacats said:


> They are the rage right now! Why not?


I guffawed over them myself.  Now I own FOUR PAIRS!!!!  I adore them?

There are Mephistos, cute plethora of styles too?


----------



## sis121598

ImaBagAddict said:


> ^^isn't that what they give you to induce labor?





susieserb said:


> ONLY when your delivering a purse, whomp whomp~



:worthy:



twinkle.tink said:


> I have been down and out with a migraine, again...yuck! I finally had to go get a shot, I just couldn't get rid of it...glad to be back among the living


 I don't get them often, once or twice a year. I feel for you...


HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks for all those fabulous photos, Susieserb!
> 
> Ladies, I just found out I have heel spurs. I've probably had them for awhile but my recent accident exacerbated them and now they are causing me pain. My sweet DH just told me that due to my age I probably need to start wearing shoes with more support anyway. He said my Lanvin flats are not good for my feet. Can anyone recommend some cute, stylish shoes that offer support?


Some of those flats are the worst. 


susieserb said:


> I guffawed over them myself.  Now I own FOUR PAIRS!!!!  I adore them?


I adore my Birks...


----------



## housewivesfan

If anyone is interested,  there is a 70% off sale on the Marc Jacobs website.  I just picked up  a bag that was originally $1485 for under $500.   Perfectly appropriate for a WOACA.


----------



## gail13

susieserb said:


> I guffawed over them myself.  Now I own FOUR PAIRS!!!!  I adore them?
> 
> There are Mephistos, cute plethora of styles too?



I know there is a thread on styling birks but it seems like everyone on there is in their 20's.  Any mid aged women who love these?  I know they are comfortable but they seem so granola-esp when you are used to designer flats.


----------



## sis121598

gail13 said:


> I know there is a thread on styling birks but it seems like everyone on there is in their 20's.  Any mid aged women who love these?  I know they are comfortable but they seem so granola-esp when you are used to designer flats.



Well at least a couple of us do. I don't wear them with anything that would resemble granola, that's the trick. I hadn't visited that thread in a while, but I just took a peek. On page 25, there's a photo of Heidi Klum, I would totally wear them this way. I love them with maxi skirts too. They were comfy right out of the box, once you figure out your size.


----------



## susieserb

gail13 said:


> I know there is a thread on styling birks but it seems like everyone on there is in their 20's.  Any mid aged women who love these?  I know they are comfortable but they seem so granola-esp when you are used to designer flats.


They really do work fabulous for flawy outfits like sis said, a great feminine boho appeal.  For that look you can't go wrong.

I have lots of Chanel flats, although they are classic and gorgeous I have issues with them in so many ways, 1) finding the right fit, 2) wear 3) looking like an elephant standing on a pin head with certain outfits.  Which brings be back to no pair of shoes can be the perfect end all be all for clothes.  Birks with rolled jeans (boyfriend jeans); maxis etc...


----------



## divnanata

Susie is visiting me at home this weekend! We are going out now to look at some Pomeranians and we are going to show you our matching Birkenstocks. Believe me I always thought they were  clunky but clunky works well sometimes. This style is especially fun!


----------



## SWlife

susieserb said:


> They really do work fabulous for flawy outfits like sis said, a great feminine boho appeal.  For that look you can't go wrong.
> 
> I have lots of Chanel flats, although they are classic and gorgeous I have issues with them in so many ways, 1) finding the right fit, 2) wear 3) looking like an elephant standing on a pin head with certain outfits.  Which brings be back to no pair of shoes can be the perfect end all be all for clothes.  Birks with rolled jeans (boyfriend jeans); maxis etc...




I think Birks with Eileen Fisher clothing. Looks great & so comfy.


----------



## gail13

susieserb said:


> They really do work fabulous for flawy outfits like sis said, a great feminine boho appeal.  For that look you can't go wrong.
> 
> I have lots of Chanel flats, although they are classic and gorgeous I have issues with them in so many ways, 1) finding the right fit, 2) wear 3) looking like an elephant standing on a pin head with certain outfits.  Which brings be back to no pair of shoes can be the perfect end all be all for clothes.  Birks with rolled jeans (boyfriend jeans); maxis etc...



That is so funny you say that.   I just purchased some Jimmy Choo and other designer flats and was wondering if I should return for a pair of Birks that are actually drop dead comfortable.  I also purchased a pair of Chanel espadrilles I haven't worn yet-I like but the price really seems out of line for what they are....


----------



## gail13

divnanata said:


> Susie is visiting me at home this weekend! We are going out now to look at some Pomeranians and we are going to show you our matching Birkenstocks. Believe me I always thought they were  clunky but clunky works well sometimes. This style is especially fun!



Very cute-how are they running size wise?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> Susie is visiting me at home this weekend! We are going out now to look at some Pomeranians and we are going to show you our matching Birkenstocks. Believe me I always thought they were  clunky but clunky works well sometimes. This style is especially fun!


 
You ladies are beyond fabulous! Love your Birkenstocks!


----------



## Freckles1

divnanata said:


> Susie is visiting me at home this weekend! We are going out now to look at some Pomeranians and we are going to show you our matching Birkenstocks. Believe me I always thought they were  clunky but clunky works well sometimes. This style is especially fun!




Love them!!!


----------



## susieserb

gail13 said:


> That is so funny you say that.   I just purchased some Jimmy Choo and other designer flats and was wondering if I should return for a pair of Birks that are actually drop dead comfortable.  I also purchased a pair of Chanel espadrilles I haven't worn yet-I like but the price really seems out of line for what they are....


Please excuse all the typos above, I didn't have my reading glasses on and on top of that I was using a foreign computer, ugh.


----------



## susieserb

gail13 said:


> Very cute-how are they running size wise?



With Birkies there's two sizes that work for me.  If they're Arizona's I go to the narrows; Mayari's.... Regular..


----------



## divnanata

gail13 said:


> Very cute-how are they running size wise?


Fit is supposed to be crucial but I cannot give advice on this issue since the largest size - 42 - fits me perfectly. They are so great for 'thinning' foot pads.


----------



## divnanata

I have been studying this return of the fugly Birkenstock issue learning that comfort  beats out style as usual for WOACAs.  But you might get mad at me since I am going to give my opinion on what NOT to wear comfort shoe wise.

Birkenstocks and the like are great as far as adding heft to your silhouette in a way that is oddly slimming. Balancing the proportions can be tricky, though, and you don't want to be a spawn of Frankenstein clomping around in "Mandals" either. Let's explore:



The Celine look that started the comeback was a strange combination of weirdness and elegance. Gotta admit it works here. I think it has a lot to do with her incredible hair and glam black sunglasses and not her feet.








Quickly other designers teamed up with Birkies or they struck out on their own to do their peculiar signature versions. I am not complaining and am having to restrain myself from going on a safari for those leopard ones...

I am also drawn to platform versions as they do remind me of my youth in the Seventies. Unfortunately, I am pretty sure I can no longer risk life and limb teetering on platform wedges as I climb stairs. That's how I broke my wrist once before.



This Birkenstock Sacai Tatami specialty edition sold out immediately at $554.80. Sniff. I loved it but it was never meant to be.



Topshop had a much cheaper version. Why don't they have a Tip Top Shop for WOACAS???

As you know there are plenty of regular Birkenstocks to satisfy our lust for a comfort/fashion blend in footwear. Sparkly studded touches add pizzazz and you can even doctor them up yourself. Move over Giambattista Valli! This crafty person figured out you can decorate your ordinary Birks with upholstery tacks! And I am on the lookout for the all over black "Monterey" that Eva Chen sports.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

I'm sorry. I just cannot ever see myself wearing any of those^^.


----------



## divnanata

Lots of celebs and non celebs alike are thrilled to be able to trot around town in comfort shoes and casual clothes. And they do tend to look good doing so - mostly.







This pic shows that Birkenstocks are flattering to different body types.








But - and here is where I am going to get bossy and pull my former shoe designer card - I hate comfort shoes that haven't been anointed by the fashion gods. These cover up too much of the foot and include a wrap around the heel and ankle. Sorry if you like any of these but I say save them for when you are doing actual hiking in the deep woods where no one can see you.


----------



## divnanata

I also stumbled on a weird set of photos showing celebs wearing flats. The good news is that we get to see a full body shot with outfits and the even better news is that the celebs don't tend to look intimidating in the least in flats. Hmmm? I wonder what that means? The bad news is that it is a tad more difficult to look your best without heels?

Cybill Shepherd. She's notorious for wearing sneakers with her gowns anyway.



Kim Catrall wearing a cool coat with peaked shoulders. I wonder if it is a Balmain?



Susan Sarandon. Interesting asymmetrical jacket!



Glen Close. Great for travel. 



Minnie Driver. Nice - she's doing tasteful sheer.



Catherine Deneuve. She looks comfortable and elegant at the very least.



Blythe Danner.



Julie Delpy. Not sure this is the best dress choice for her and she's FRENCH!



Charlotte Rampling. Can't go wrong with the standard black tapered pants and black flats. But I think she could use a better hair-do?



And finally the one gal who is always effortlessly perfect! - Ines de la Fressange!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> I also stumbled on a weird set of photos showing celebs wearing flats. The good news is that we get to see a full body shot with outfits and the even better news is that the celebs don't tend to look intimidating in the least in flats. Hmmm? I wonder what that means? The bad news is that it is a tad more difficult to look your best without heels?
> 
> Cybill Shepherd. She's notorious for wearing sneakers with her gowns anyway.
> View attachment 2662725
> 
> 
> Kim Catrall wearing a cool coat with peaked shoulders. I wonder if it is a Balmain?
> View attachment 2662728
> 
> 
> Susan Sarandon. Interesting asymmetrical jacket!
> View attachment 2662732
> 
> 
> Glen Close. Great for travel.
> View attachment 2662744
> 
> 
> Minnie Driver. Nice - she's doing tasteful sheer.
> View attachment 2662745
> 
> 
> Catherine Deneuve. She looks comfortable and elegant at the very least.
> View attachment 2662746
> 
> 
> Blythe Danner.
> View attachment 2662747
> 
> 
> Julie Delpy. Not sure this is the best dress choice for her and she's FRENCH!
> View attachment 2662748
> 
> 
> Charlotte Rampling. Can't go wrong with the standard black tapered pants and black flats. But I think she could use a better hair-do?
> View attachment 2662751
> 
> 
> And finally the one gal who is always effortlessly perfect! - Ines de la Fressange!
> View attachment 2662752




They all look pretty good!  I think you have to "own it' with your stance (the pigeon toe Sarandon stance doesn't do it!) and be confident.  Ines looks sublime as usual.  I think Kim (Samantha) C also looks pretty hot!!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Susie is visiting me at home this weekend! We are going out now to look at some Pomeranians and we are going to show you our matching Birkenstocks. Believe me I always thought they were  clunky but clunky works well sometimes. This style is especially fun!




I think you both look adorable!!!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Lots of celebs and non celebs alike are thrilled to be able to trot around town in comfort shoes and casual clothes. And they do tend to look good doing so - mostly.
> 
> View attachment 2662681
> 
> View attachment 2662656
> 
> View attachment 2662658
> 
> This pic shows that Birkenstocks are flattering to different body types.
> 
> View attachment 2662657
> 
> View attachment 2662685
> 
> View attachment 2662686
> 
> 
> But - and here is where I am going to get bossy and pull my former shoe designer card - I hate comfort shoes that haven't been anointed by the fashion gods. These cover up too much of the foot and include a wrap around the heel and ankle. Sorry if you like any of these but I say save them for when you are doing actual hiking in the deep woods where no one can see you.
> 
> View attachment 2662710
> 
> View attachment 2662711
> 
> View attachment 2662712
> 
> View attachment 2662713




This:  "save them for when you are doing actual hiking in the deep woods where no one can see you" HAHA!  Totally funny!!  I have to agree they are just TOO TOO clunky.  Manolo makes some great flat sandals with supportive straps, decent arch support and they are still chic - they are my go to comfort sandal.


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Quick note, I detest Elle's hair.  That's all u look at with the burning question,  is that REAL HAIR?


I know what you mean Susie!  Elle is so pretty, why must she always have fake hair?!   She is my fashion idol for perfecting the jeans/leather jacket/great scarf look.  Here she is in better days with (well, let's hope!) her real hair!!


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> I know what you mean Susie!  Elle is so pretty, why must she always have fake hair?!   She is my fashion idol for perfecting the jeans/leather jacket/great scarf look.  Here she is in better days with (well, let's hope!) her real hair!!


Obviously real hair, looks normal not like a Chrissy doll wear you pull the locks out of the head.  Oooops I had one and I loved her soooo.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Lots of celebs and non celebs alike are thrilled to be able to trot around town in comfort shoes and casual clothes. And they do tend to look good doing so - mostly.
> 
> View attachment 2662681
> 
> View attachment 2662656
> 
> View attachment 2662658
> 
> This pic shows that Birkenstocks are flattering to different body types.
> 
> View attachment 2662657
> 
> View attachment 2662685
> 
> View attachment 2662686
> 
> 
> But - and here is where I am going to get bossy and pull my former shoe designer card - I hate comfort shoes that haven't been anointed by the fashion gods. These cover up too much of the foot and include a wrap around the heel and ankle. Sorry if you like any of these but I say save them for when you are doing actual hiking in the deep woods where no one can see you.
> 
> View attachment 2662710
> 
> View attachment 2662711
> 
> View attachment 2662712
> 
> View attachment 2662713


Nata can I tell you how much I appreciate that you go the extra mile to research and dig up extra "stuff" on topics that impacts us all.  I really didn't know how to answer about comfort shoes, just throw out a few names.  

But you took it a step further, introduced history of comfort shoes, presented what's really glamours and hot, style wise with informative pictures! WOW

Oh and mentioning glamour, DH and I saw Jersey Boys; the early 50's fashion (especially at a recording party) where the attire and art were presented with dazzle and first rate execution. 

Those scenes will knock you out, but then the music comes in and lays you flat again.  DH and I left all misty eyed...saying Bravo Clint, you da man!!!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I also stumbled on a weird set of photos showing celebs wearing flats. The good news is that we get to see a full body shot with outfits and the even better news is that the celebs don't tend to look intimidating in the least in flats. Hmmm? I wonder what that means? The bad news is that it is a tad more difficult to look your best without heels?
> 
> Cybill Shepherd. She's notorious for wearing sneakers with her gowns anyway.
> View attachment 2662725
> 
> 
> Kim Catrall wearing a cool coat with peaked shoulders. I wonder if it is a Balmain?
> View attachment 2662728
> 
> 
> Susan Sarandon. Interesting asymmetrical jacket!
> View attachment 2662732
> 
> 
> Glen Close. Great for travel.
> View attachment 2662744
> 
> 
> Minnie Driver. Nice - she's doing tasteful sheer.
> View attachment 2662745
> 
> 
> Catherine Deneuve. She looks comfortable and elegant at the very least.
> View attachment 2662746
> 
> 
> Blythe Danner.
> View attachment 2662747
> 
> 
> Julie Delpy. Not sure this is the best dress choice for her and she's FRENCH!
> View attachment 2662748
> 
> 
> Charlotte Rampling. Can't go wrong with the standard black tapered pants and black flats. But I think she could use a better hair-do?
> View attachment 2662751
> 
> 
> And finally the one gal who is always effortlessly perfect! - Ines de la Fressange!
> View attachment 2662752


Did Ines de la Fressange just have some furniture on 1st dibbs?  Was that her?


----------



## Mullen 130

susieserb said:


> Hi mullen.  You fabulous glamazon.  Happy to see u here,



Thank you...you ladies are fabulous!


----------



## Mullen 130

divnanata said:


> I'm so glad to see you here! Tell us a little about yourself?!



Well I love jewelry and purses.  I don't have all the wonderful things you ladies have, but I love looking at your beautiful things.


----------



## susieserb

Girls who are your plastic surgeons??????


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> They all look pretty good!  I think you have to "own it' with your stance (the pigeon toe Sarandon stance doesn't do it!) and be confident.  Ines looks sublime as usual.  I think Kim (Samantha) C also looks pretty hot!!



You are absolutely right. Confidence is so key. I wear flats all the time even though I know that they can "squatten" your silhouette. But if you stand tall and have good posture and throw your head back you will always look great. Gotta work on that. I have the classic tall girl slump - especially in pictures.


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Girls who are your plastic surgeons??????



WHOA! Jeannie looks better than she did ten years ago. Craziness. Isn't she married to a plastic surgeon?


----------



## divnanata

Mullen 130 said:


> Well I love jewelry and purses.  I don't have all the wonderful things you ladies have, but I love looking at your beautiful things.



Mullen - there are all sorts of collectors here and all you need to be one is just love purdy things. Hanging out on the Purse Forum for years has been an astonishing thing learning the buying habits of women around the world. I love that we encourage and don't get negative here about our passions!


----------



## divnanata

I went and checked to see what Escada had up their sleeve - literally - that's new. I just love this teal green color and I love the crazy stripe printed lapel. The shorter hemlines on the pants seem flattering and should be a mite cooler to wear when we wouldn't feel that actual shorts would be appropriate.

I've been debating about wearing a 'pajama-esque' printed pantsuit like this in public. I like this one but it is a little much for suburban hobnobbing. I could see other shoppers at Wal-Mart wondering if I had forgotten to change?


----------



## Mullen 130

divnanata said:


> Mullen - there are all sorts of collectors here and all you need to be one is just love purdy things. Hanging out on the Purse Forum for years has been an astonishing thing learning the buying habits of women around the world. I love that we encourage and don't get negative here about our passions!


----------



## Mitzy

Hi.
I just subscribed to this thread, as I have been away for awhile.
A few months ago, I posted in another thread about my future plans to apply for an internship to become a Drug and Alcohol Counselor. That got postponed a bit and it looks like I might be starting the internship in September of this year. I have been off work for a couple of months (2 months now, I think) and when I was working I was at a job where I did all my work over the phone so it didn't matter what I wore.
Now that I will interacting with people in person and such, I need to look more professional, so I am going to be here for help. I am 56 and short and fat, lol. I don't mind being fat, I do what I can to be healthy, but I'm probably never going to lose weight so... I have a bad back, so no heels, use a cane part time. I also have Macular Degeneration so I HAVE to wear glasses.
I present lots of challenges, eh? But I really like to dress up for work, so if any of you know good plus size retailers, let's hear them.
I have some nice dresses from ASOS and Coldwater Creek and I do buy some things at Torrid, still. Shoes are a big problem for me, since I can't do even a slight wedge or stacked sole.
Anyway,  I have great jewelry and nice purses, so...
I will be around anyway.
:tpfrox:


----------



## susieserb

At summer welcome for my sons university registration, tons of WOACA's floating about.  I'm evaluating looks and styles like there's no tomorrow and for the most part I'm pretty pleased.  Psssst uni's are pointing to my Arizona's saying, I want those! TRUTH. plus I'm not seeing any on the campus and I'm looking?


----------



## susieserb

Mitzy said:


> Hi.
> I just subscribed to this thread, as I have been away for awhile.
> A few months ago, I posted in another thread about my future plans to apply for an internship to become a Drug and Alcohol Counselor. That got postponed a bit and it looks like I might be starting the internship in September of this year. I have been off work for a couple of months (2 months now, I think) and when I was working I was at a job where I did all my work over the phone so it didn't matter what I wore.
> Now that I will interacting with people in person and such, I need to look more professional, so I am going to be here for help. I am 56 and short and fat, lol. I don't mind being fat, I do what I can to be healthy, but I'm probably never going to lose weight so... I have a bad back, so no heels, use a cane part time. I also have Macular Degeneration so I HAVE to wear glasses.
> I present lots of challenges, eh? But I really like to dress up for work, so if any of you know good plus size retailers, let's hear them.
> I have some nice dresses from ASOS and Coldwater Creek and I do buy some things at Torrid, still. Shoes are a big problem for me, since I can't do even a slight wedge or stacked sole.
> Anyway,  I have great jewelry and nice purses, so...
> I will be around anyway.
> :tpfrox:


Hi Mitzy I love ur honesty and frankness.  I believe style is a soul thing. Not to mention the confidence in ur heart.  I'm sitting in an auditorium full of older people and the professor addressing the audience is a woman in her 60's.  Great hair, makeup, jewelry, heavy set and uber savvy, we're eating her up!  So girdle up ur loins, keep ur toes pointed forward and let's take this journey together!


----------



## sis121598

Mitzy said:


> Hi.
> I just subscribed to this thread, as I have been away for awhile.
> A few months ago, I posted in another thread about my future plans to apply for an internship to become a Drug and Alcohol Counselor. That got postponed a bit and it looks like I might be starting the internship in September of this year. I have been off work for a couple of months (2 months now, I think) and when I was working I was at a job where I did all my work over the phone so it didn't matter what I wore.
> Now that I will interacting with people in person and such, I need to look more professional, so I am going to be here for help. I am 56 and short and fat, lol. I don't mind being fat, I do what I can to be healthy, but I'm probably never going to lose weight so... I have a bad back, so no heels, use a cane part time. I also have Macular Degeneration so I HAVE to wear glasses.
> I present lots of challenges, eh? But I really like to dress up for work, so if any of you know good plus size retailers, let's hear them.
> I have some nice dresses from ASOS and Coldwater Creek and I do buy some things at Torrid, still. Shoes are a big problem for me, since I can't do even a slight wedge or stacked sole.
> Anyway,  I have great jewelry and nice purses, so...
> I will be around anyway.
> :tpfrox:



Hi Mitzy! You have a great start with those jewels and bags. Too bad you can't wear Birkenstocks to the office! I love dresses myself...which leads me to my question for today.

I really need to add a couple of _very casual, beachy _sundresses now that it's heating up and we're travelling to Disney and the beach soon. I'd love to get some feedback from you  WOACA's if you have a certain style you like, as long as it's current and I can actually find it. Sleeveless is A-Ok in this instance. Something I can use as a cover up, but would be nice enough for running around in the parks, casual lunch, ect. I found this for a start, what do you think? BTW I am only 5'4" so I know it will be longer on me. http://www.amazon.com/prAna-Living-Womens-Sarafina-Dress/dp/B00GD8P6ZC


----------



## Mitzy

Thanks for the welcomes, all!

sis121598, I really like that sundress you posted. I like the gray and turquoise one. Which color were you thinking of? I have a black sundress in that style. The crossover top is um - uplifting, shall we say? And I wear a cover up with mine. I have worn my black one with a long sleeve sheer gray top and tights to work, too. It's casual but covered.


----------



## sis121598

Yes, I like the grey and blue too. I had to go to the grocery store and noticed The Loft had a 50% off sale...well I came home with this little cutie.
http://www.loft.com/multi-striped-crossover-dress/343171?colorExplode=false&skuId=16646186&catid=cat1730030&productPageType=search&defaultColor=8680

You're right, the crossover style is so flattering, and I'm pretty small chested. It covered without having too much material. I'm currently checking out the website to see if they have other colors in this style.


----------



## divnanata

Mitzy said:


> Hi.
> I just subscribed to this thread, as I have been away for awhile.
> Now that I will interacting with people in person and such, I need to look more professional, so I am going to be here for help.  I have a bad back, so no heels, use a cane part time.
> I present lots of challenges, eh? But I really like to dress up for work, so if any of you know good plus size retailers, let's hear them.
> Shoes are a big problem for me, since I can't do even a slight wedge or stacked sole.
> Anyway,  I have great jewelry and nice purses, so...
> I will be around anyway.
> :tpfrox:



I am accepting this challenge in footwear only for now but it will be really hard if you can't do a slight wedge???? Are you sure that absolutely flat shoes are the only way to go? I would think those would hurt your back more. One of my favorite online retailers ( they do have a brick and mortar store in San Francisco) is Arthur Berens. They carry my size 12's in Stuart Weitzman which is my favorite brand. They also carry some other high end Eurobcomfort-ish brands. Here are some styles I rounded up but I realize you might pitch them all. Once we know what might work then we'll hunt them down at Zappos or eBay and "6pm". That last site is Zappo's dumping ground and you never know what might pop up there. Also check to see if there is a Marmi Shoe store near you. Marmi is the retail outlet for the creators of Sesto Meucci and Van Eli brands and those are wonderful lines for WOACAS.


----------



## divnanata

And now I'll investigate plus sized fashions. I am including stuff that I like and that looks professional. Budget wise I splurged at Saks but that is just to get a start and familiarize me with the high end. I also took a peek at Lane Bryant. Not sure this is up your alley, Mitzy, but you can critique it for me.

The last two are very affordable and are from Lane Bryant. The rest are from Saks and are not that affordable. I'm going to look at Nordstroms too.


----------



## Mitzy

divnanata said:


> I am accepting this challenge in footwear only for now but it will be really hard if you can't do a slight wedge???? Are you sure that absolutely flat shoes are the only way to go? I would think those would hurt your back more. One of my favorite online retailers ( they do have a brick and mortar store in San Francisco) is Arthur Berens. They carry my size 12's in Stuart Weitzman which is my favorite brand. They also carry some other high end Eurobcomfort-ish brands. Here are some styles I rounded up but I realize you might pitch them all. Once we know what might work then we'll hunt them down at Zappos or eBay and "6pm". That last site is Zappo's dumping ground and you never know what might pop up there. Also check to see if there is a Marmi Shoe store near you. Marmi is the retail outlet for the creators of Sesto Meucci and Van Eli brands and those are wonderful lines for WOACAS.



I could do some of those shoes. 
Not the first pair, but #'s 2, 4, and 7 for sure! I love those striped ones and I have two pair similar to the loafers, one pair of velour ones in black and a pair of patent black ones. Thanks for those! They are better than the Doc Martin shoes I wear with my slacks. I need figure out what flats to wear with dresses. I need to investigate ballet flats, I think.


----------



## Mitzy

divnanata said:


> And now I'll investigate plus sized fashions. I am including stuff that I like and that looks professional. Budget wise I splurged at Saks but that is just to get a start and familiarize me with the high end. I also took a peek at Lane Bryant. Not sure this is up your alley, Mitzy, but you can critique it for me.
> 
> The last two are very affordable and are from Lane Bryant. The rest are from Saks and are not that affordable. I'm going to look at Nordstroms too.



I have been looking at Asos and Mod Cloth's plus lines. I find things I like at Talbots and Coldwater Creek sometimes, too, although some of their stuff is too old for me.

I like these, are these too twee for someone my age?

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/283867582737653326/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/283867582737653334/


----------



## divnanata

Mitzy - those shoes you like are all at Arthur Beren.com. Some might even be on sale. But I'd shop Zappos before anything else since it is all fast and free shipping.

Meanwhile I am having fun shopping for you at Nordstroms. I tried to go with things that were highly rated. I think they have a better selection than Saks. The first two are part of the upcoming Nordstrom Anniversary Pre-Sale.


----------



## divnanata

Mitzy said:


> I have been looking at Asos and Mod Cloth's plus lines. I find things I like at Talbots and Coldwater Creek sometimes, too, although some of their stuff is too old for me.
> 
> I like these, are these too twee for someone my age?
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/283867582737653326/
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/283867582737653334/



I love both of these! I think you can make them more professional with a jacket for Fall.


----------



## Mitzy

divnanata said:


> Mitzy - those shoes you like are all at Arthur Beren.com. Some might even be on sale. But I'd shop Zappos before anything else since it is all fast and free shipping.
> 
> Meanwhile I am having fun shopping for you at Nordstroms. I tried to go with things that were highly rated. I think they have a better selection than Saks. The first two are part of the upcoming Nordstrom Anniversary Pre-Sale.



I have that black dress!
And I love the purple one. I am thinking about ordering some dresses and skirts from eShakti because I can have sleeves added. I wear sleeveless with cardigans and blazers, though.

Thanks for all the gorgeous suggestions!


----------



## sis121598

Bravo Div! I knew you'd have the shoes covered, and you found some fab clothes too. You're our fashion sleuth.

Mitzy our motto here is keep it modern, not matronly. You're in the right place.


----------



## sis121598

Mitzy said:


> I have that black dress!
> And I love the purple one. I am thinking about ordering some dresses and skirts from eShakti because I can have sleeves added. I wear sleeveless with cardigans and blazers, though.
> 
> Thanks for all the gorgeous suggestions!



Mitzy I found these just a couple of weeks ago and I know they make plus size too. I thought I could have even sized down once I had them, but I stuck with their size chart, you measure around your bicep to get your size. I have the mesh black, which I bought on their site, and mesh ivory, that I found on ebay. http://www.sleeveywonders.com/


----------



## sis121598

Mitzy I also wanted to share these links I posted about some styles I've recently started exploring. No, not everything is my bag, but I have a few things so far and I love them. The sizing is generous, and I have seen many plus sizes on these sites too.



sis121598 said:


> Yes, similar to this. In my quest to find out what my style is evolving to be in my 50's I found these "arsy fartsy" styles that I can layer up in endless ways.
> 
> I like the uniqueness of these pieces, and they work with what I already own. Here are some links to check out, some I have purchased from: Both ebay links. Artastic is Jane Mohr, she sells one of a kind, samples, ect on ebay) and Fawbushs, others are links I am looking at, surely there are others out there too. Search lagenlook.
> 
> http://www.getdressed2.com/index.php?route=common/home
> 
> http://evielou.com/
> 
> http://www.helloboutique.com/clothing/
> 
> http://www.fawbushs.com/
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Watersister
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Artastic-Wearable-Art


----------



## susieserb

Look at this cute little WOACA on Dateline. I froze my DVR and snapped her picture, also I WANT that coral rope around her neck 

Last...., gasp...she's wearing the kind of cap sleeves I abhor, but dang? she doesn't appear to have a problem with them?


----------



## sis121598

She looks petite with narrow shoulders and thin arms. It works on her, I know it would make my arms look ginormous!

Speaking of coral...I just bought this cute dress in coral. I don't own anything like it. I think it will be great on the beach. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360471288253
I also have my eye on this, I'm just undecided on the color. I'd wear it as a dress now, and layer it up when it gets cooler.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OH-MY-GAUZE-Cotton-Artsy-Details-ALAN-Long-VEST-Tunic-OS-L-XL-1X-2X-Blue-ICE-/200982956235?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item2ecb8488cb


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> She looks petite with narrow shoulders and thin arms. It works on her, I know it would make my arms look ginormous!
> 
> Speaking of coral...I just bought this cute dress in coral. I don't own anything like it. I think it will be great on the beach.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360471288253
> I also have my eye on this, I'm just undecided on the color. I'd wear it as a dress now, and layer it up when it gets cooler.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OH-MY-GAUZE-Cotton-Artsy-Details-ALAN-Long-VEST-Tunic-OS-L-XL-1X-2X-Blue-ICE-/200982956235?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item2ecb8488cb



LOVE THE DRESS!!!   Also think second choice is uber cool.  In that picture the model has the whole outfit really layered up.  Hummmm difficult for moi, (especially in the color combo)..It is so hot and muggy here; the humidity is simply horrible.  The gauze tunic alone makes me want to sweat.


----------



## sis121598

I have one of their gauze tops, it has 3/4 sleeves and an assymetrical hem. In fact I wore it yesterday with Theory linen cropped pants, and it was not hot at all. 

I ordered the dress in coral and the tunic in beige, which on it's own sounds boring, but I didn't want to get anything dark  for summer and I figured I can wear it layered or not, year round. It's long enough I'm going to wear it as a dress... and accessorize! 

I bought some other goodies and have put myself on a ban for a while. Later in the fall I am going to start a hunt for a pre-owned Balenciaga bag.


----------



## BigPurseSue

sis121598 said:


> She looks petite with narrow shoulders and thin arms. It works on her, I know it would make my arms look ginormous!
> 
> Speaking of coral...I just bought this cute dress in coral. I don't own anything like it. I think it will be great on the beach.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360471288253




By coincidence I bought a dress similar to that last night on ebay. The coral was sold out or else I would have gone for that favorite color. Here is one similar to what I bought in yellow: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FRESH-P...9833?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f2df48779


Has anyone ever bought anything from the clothing line Fresh Produce? Never heard of them until the other day when I saw them on RueLaLa. Love clothes in 100 percent cotton, but they're so hard to find. 


You guys have given me Courage. I have dreadful arms and rarely wear anything sleeveless. And the arms have grown worse in the 50s. But I'm tired of not going sleeveless on these 100-degree days. So I'm going to force myself to wear this cute sleeveless dress.


----------



## BigPurseSue

A belated post on the Honey West photos....

 Thank you for posting those wonderful photos, *Divanata*!  I had never heard of Honey West until recently when I caught some old episodes on MeTV late at night. I was absolutely astonished that I had missed this remarkable show! (When I was a kid my parents would not let me watch detective shows.) 

Did you know that the show was an early effort of Aaron Spelling, a forerunner of Charlie's Angels. And that Honey's costumes were designed by Nolan Miller, the Dynasty king of glitz and cleavage? 

Love that show!

I suspect one of the reasons for the leopard craze in that era was because leopard looked so good in black-and-white. An easy way to add a little sexiness to a character. 

 Here's are some photos of one glamor-gal who frequently wore leopard, Edie Adams. The first is from the Billy Wilder movie "The Apartment" with Jack Lemmon and Shirley MacLaine. Edie plays the evil boss's jilted secretary/plaything. She wears the leopard hat and cat glasses through most of the movie. (I have a hat like that.)


----------



## sis121598

BigPurseSue said:


> By coincidence I bought a dress similar to that last night on ebay. The coral was sold out or else I would have gone for that favorite color. Here is one similar to what I bought in yellow: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FRESH-P...9833?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f2df48779
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever bought anything from the clothing line Fresh Produce? Never heard of them until the other day when I saw them on RueLaLa. Love clothes in 100 percent cotton, but they're so hard to find.
> 
> 
> You guys have given me Courage. I have dreadful arms and rarely wear anything sleeveless. And the arms have grown worse in the 50s. But I'm tired of not going sleeveless on these 100-degree days. So I'm going to force myself to wear this cute sleeveless dress.


Challenging the rules, that's what WOACA's do!

I have heard of Fresh Produce, only recently. While searching for sundresses, I would come across different brands sold at online stores and I would search out those brands to see what else they had. 

The dress and tunic I bought on ebay are from Oh MY Gauze. I have been to the brick & mortar store in Sarasota. Their stuff is 100% cotton and will not shrink. Yay! 

You'll be cool and lovely in that pretty new dress...and really isn't that more attractive than being a hot mess!?!



BigPurseSue said:


> A belated post on the Honey West photos....
> 
> Thank you for posting those wonderful photos, *Divanata*!  I had never heard of Honey West until recently when I caught some old episodes on MeTV late at night. I was absolutely astonished that I had missed this remarkable show! (When I was a kid my parents would not let me watch detective shows.)
> 
> Did you know that the show was an early effort of Aaron Spelling, a forerunner of Charlie's Angels. And that Honey's costumes were designed by Nolan Miller, the Dynasty king of glitz and cleavage?
> 
> Love that show!
> 
> I suspect one of the reasons for the leopard craze in that era was because leopard looked so good in black-and-white. An easy way to add a little sexiness to a character.
> 
> Here's are some photos of one glamor-gal who frequently wore leopard, Edie Adams. The first is from the Billy Wilder movie "The Apartment" with Jack Lemmon and Shirley MacLaine. Edie plays the evil boss's jilted secretary/plaything. She wears the leopard hat and cat glasses through most of the movie. (I have a hat like that.)



I watched The Apartment a years ago, now I'll have to watch it again. I know her name, I wonder what else she was in.

Thanks for the heads up about Honey West on MeTv. We get that, it's my husband's favorite channel. No wonder she looked so great, with Aaron and Nolan helping out. And you're right, leopard looks terrific in black & white. I will be on the lookout for her. 

It is a gorgeous morning here! I'm sitting on my back porch swing, listening to the birds and watching this sweet little baby bunny. Coffee tastes extra good this morning.


----------



## sis121598

http://http://www.uniqlo.com/us/product/women-linen-blended-tank-top-086870.html#07|/women/tops/tank-tops/linen-blended/|

I bought one of these earlier this week to try and when I got it I went back to buy in more colors. It is so comfortable and not clingy at all. What a steal!


----------



## susieserb

BigPurseSue said:


> By coincidence I bought a dress similar to that last night on ebay. The coral was sold out or else I would have gone for that favorite color. Here is one similar to what I bought in yellow: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FRESH-P...9833?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f2df48779
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever bought anything from the clothing line Fresh Produce? Never heard of them until the other day when I saw them on RueLaLa. Love clothes in 100 percent cotton, but they're so hard to find.
> 
> 
> You guys have given me Courage. I have dreadful arms and rarely wear anything sleeveless. And the arms have grown worse in the 50s. But I'm tired of not going sleeveless on these 100-degree days. So I'm going to force myself to wear this cute sleeveless dress.


WARNING FRESH PRODUCE IS ADDICTIVE. Yes that means you will buy lots of dresses.  This brand is a huge beach line you find in Florida and Cali.  WOACA sport their designs like mad in those geographies..  A few years ago I wore a dress to a shower in Missouri an d people said the my garment looked like a night gown, in the beachless states be prepared for that comment


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Look at this cute little WOACA on Dateline. I froze my DVR and snapped her picture, also I WANT that coral rope around her neck
> 
> Last...., gasp...she's wearing the kind of cap sleeves I abhor, but dang? she doesn't appear to have a problem with them?



Love the necklace - and you gave me a blue one like this years ago - but I hate those kind of sleeves on MOI! When you age there is nothing you can do about muscle and ligament sagging. Then the attached fat weighs the ropey stuff down and you get arm drape. Set off by little cap sleeves or even a slight overhang of the shoulders of the top or dress , arms look horrible.


----------



## divnanata

BigPurseSue said:


> A belated post on the Honey West photos....
> 
> Thank you for posting those wonderful photos, *Divanata*!  I had never heard of Honey West until recently when I caught some old episodes on MeTV late at night. I was absolutely astonished that I had missed this remarkable show! (When I was a kid my parents would not let me watch detective shows.)
> 
> Did you know that the show was an early effort of Aaron Spelling, a forerunner of Charlie's Angels. And that Honey's costumes were designed by Nolan Miller, the Dynasty king of glitz and cleavage?
> 
> Love that show!
> 
> I suspect one of the reasons for the leopard craze in that era was because leopard looked so good in black-and-white. An easy way to add a little sexiness to a character.
> 
> Here's are some photos of one glamor-gal who frequently wore leopard, Edie Adams. The first is from the Billy Wilder movie "The Apartment" with Jack Lemmon and Shirley MacLaine. Edie plays the evil boss's jilted secretary/plaything. She wears the leopard hat and cat glasses through most of the movie. (I have a hat like that.)



Oh ny goodness! What fun facts you have delivered Sue! Aaron Spelling sure knew what we wanted to watch glamour wise. And Nolan Miller! True talent is there always. Now I have more to research!


----------



## divnanata

I feel like doing a special look at Carol Alt  (born 1960) - an extreme version  of WOACA beauty akin to the notorious Christy Brinkley's. It is almost painful to look at her since she is so healthy and naturally gorgeous ( I think? Hard to take a magnifying glass to online images?) She has published several books on nutrition and she even has a TV show on Fox News where she touts her perfect beauty and healthful eating habits. It all can be summed up in one word: RAW. Carol eats nothing cooked. Gee - seems yucky? I'd be pining for a greasy cheeseburger in no time flat. Don't get me wrong - Carol Alt works it magnificently.

Plus she is married to a much younger man - former Ottowa hockey player Alexei Yashin who now hangs out in Russia and he goes to Fashion week shows with her and doesn't mind it. She's kinda fallen prey to that cougar trap where you really sex up your outfits to remind your younger significant other that you are really really hot. Lots of slit skirts and revealing tops with no bra. Remember when Demi did that?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Love the necklace - and you gave me a blue one like this years ago - but I hate those kind of sleeves on MOI! When you age there is nothing you can do about muscle and ligament sagging. Then the attached fat weighs the ropey stuff down and you get arm drape. Set off by little cap sleeves or even a slight overhang of the shoulders of the top or dress , arms look horrible.


I did? I remember a necklace but not like that WOW!  I have good taste


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I feel like doing a special look at Carol Alt  (born 1960) - an extreme version  of WOACA beauty akin to the notorious Christy Brinkley's. It is almost painful to look at her since she is so healthy and naturally gorgeous ( I think? Hard to take a magnifying glass to online images?) She has published several books on nutrition and she even has a TV show on Fox News where she touts her perfect beauty and healthful eating habits. It all can be summed up in one word: RAW. Carol eats nothing cooked. Gee - seems yucky? I'd be pining for a greasy cheeseburger in no time flat. Don't get me wrong - Carol Alt works it magnificently.
> 
> Plus she is married to a much younger man - former Ottowa hockey player Alexei Yashin who now hangs out in Russia and he goes to Fashion week shows with her and doesn't mind it. She's kinda fallen prey to that cougar trap where you really sex up your outfits to remind your younger significant other that you are really really hot. Lots of slit skirts and revealing tops with no bra. Remember when Demi did that?


Yeow we have a sister thing going on here. I was watching a Fox clip on Carol this morning chastising pizza (hush your pretty little mouth Carol) and thinking, "Must post this old cougar on the WOACA thread" and then here YOU ARE, do do do do...

Anyway I no like how she looked, again reedy skeleton arms, big lush fake boobs spilling out of a bandage dress.  She still has lines on her face..It's all wrong I tell you.

I heard guys talking (older ones) who said they miss the thrill of modesty and having their imaginations roam as to what the girl looks like naked (truth).. Now days that chase is gone, just vulgarity in your face.  Men really deep inside want their gals to be "shored up"


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> I did? I remember a necklace but not like that WOW!  I have good taste



You don't remember this one? Isn't it a Monies? Doesn't it kinda look like that coral one? You can borrow it back if you like. I had this other one on and now I am switching to the more casual one!

First:



Then I switched to this after you reminded me:


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> You don't remember this one? Isn't it a Monies? Doesn't it kinda look like that coral one? You can borrow it back if you like. I had this other one on and now I am switching to the more casual one!
> 
> First:
> View attachment 2670096
> 
> 
> Then I switched to this after you reminded me:
> View attachment 2670103


Whoa that thing is crazy! I want it back LOLOL.  BTW it matches the ring I gave you to a T!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> You don't remember this one? Isn't it a Monies? Doesn't it kinda look like that coral one? You can borrow it back if you like. I had this other one on and now I am switching to the more casual one!
> 
> First:
> View attachment 2670096
> 
> 
> Then I switched to this after you reminded me:
> View attachment 2670103



I love your glasses! Sexy and sassy!


----------



## BigPurseSue

sis121598 said:


> The dress and tunic I bought on ebay are from Oh MY Gauze. I have been to the brick & mortar store in Sarasota. Their stuff is 100% cotton and will not shrink. Yay!
> .....
> I watched The Apartment a years ago, now I'll have to watch it again. I know her name, I wonder what else she was in.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about Honey West on MeTv. We get that, it's my husband's favorite channel. No wonder she looked so great, with Aaron and Nolan helping out. And you're right, leopard looks terrific in black & white. I will be on the lookout for her.




Edie Adams was in lots and lots of TV shows over the years, usually as a one-time guest, in everything from the Love Boat to the Lucy Show. I remember her most from the old Tipperillo commercials. "Why don't you pick one up and smoke it some time?" Internet Move Database (http://www.imdb.com/) is a great place to check out old stars and movies. 


MeTV is my husband's favorite channel too. I don't think I will ever be able to cook supper without hearing old episodes of "Gilligan's Island" in the background. (Not. )


Thanks for the recommendation of Oh MY Gauze! 100 percent cotton, doesn't shrink, just what I love. Thank you!



susieserb said:


> WARNING FRESH PRODUCE IS ADDICTIVE. Yes that means you will buy lots of dresses.  This brand is a huge beach line you find in Florida and Cali.  WOACA sport their designs like mad in those geographies..  A few years ago I wore a dress to a shower in Missouri and people said the my garment looked like a night gown, in the beachless states be prepared for that comment




Oh, how rude! I live in the land of great and numerous lakes so I'll see if my new dress provokes that sort of comment. We do beachwear, but usually with a parka. 


I looked at their web site and I really love their clothes. Too much I'm afraid. 


I like the_* idea*_ of Lilly Pulitzer, the bright citrus prints, and I have a drawer full of Lilly wraps, but the little sheaths....unless you're a svelte southern sorority girl with the proper skin tone...no. I like Fresh Produce so much more. Thank you for the recommendation! 



TJNEscada said:


> I love your glasses! Sexy and sassy!





I love the glasses too! The other day I was in an optical store squinting at myself in the mirrors, trying to see how different glass frames looked on my face but never seeing anything more than a blob-like blur. I really, really, really, really, really wished that* Divanata* was there to pick out frames for me.


----------



## susieserb

BigPurseSue said:


> Edie Adams was in lots and lots of TV shows over the years, usually as a one-time guest, in everything from the Love Boat to the Lucy Show. I remember her most from the old Tipperillo commercials. "Why don't you pick one up and smoke it some time?" Internet Move Database (http://www.imdb.com/) is a great place to check out old stars and movies.
> 
> 
> MeTV is my husband's favorite channel too. I don't think I will ever be able to cook supper without hearing old episodes of "Gilligan's Island" in the background. (Not. )
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation of Oh MY Gauze! 100 percent cotton, doesn't shrink, just what I love. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how rude! I live in the land of great and numerous lakes so I'll see if my new dress provokes that sort of comment. We do beachwear, but usually with a parka.
> 
> 
> I looked at their web site and I really love their clothes. Too much I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> I like the_* idea*_ of Lilly Pulitzer, the bright citrus prints, and I have a drawer full of Lilly wraps, but the little sheaths....unless you're a svelte southern sorority girl with the proper skin tone...no. I like Fresh Produce so much more. Thank you for the recommendation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the glasses too! The other day I was in an optical store squinting at myself in the mirrors, trying to see how different glass frames looked on my face but never seeing anything more than a blob-like blur. I really, really, really, really, really wished that* Divanata* was there to pick out frames for me.


TWO WORDS; TOM FORD...shop EBAY for frames!

That's what she did LOL!


----------



## susieserb

I was done buying new Chanels, my closet seemed complete with the ones I amassed; I felt all the t's were crossed...I's dotted? Then I started collecting Native American Jewelry (as you all know). A coral (ish) bag became a must, I was really leaning towards the piment NF by LV.  So Nat and I went to look at her and alas I said no...

So we went to Chanel at our local Saks...(but I'm ahead of myself)...

I really wanted that purse to be special but I didn't want to spend allot of money (that fabulous silver Chanel is rather small). So I shopped and I shopped (brick and mortar stores, eBay, e-line stores). My eye kept going to the new Boy Bag. Dang I didn't want to "go there" but the mold was set, no other bag compared...nothing.

The little gem below was perched all high and mighty when Div and I walked up to the Chanel Counter.

So here she is, 2014A Dark Blue with pewter colored HW. I call her she, because this Boy is simply beguiling and elegant (with that tough, rocker vibe to boot).  Those silver chunky links make my heart go boom boom (Nat's favorite expression)...

BTW Nat I know why we love the Boy, they remind of the chain link Betty bag from years ago same combo, elegance with a rocker flair~


----------



## ImaBagAddict

LOVE your new Boy Bag!!!  You wear her well!


----------



## divnanata

BigPurseSue said:


> Edie Adams was in lots and lots of TV shows over the years, usually as a one-time guest, in everything from the Love Boat to the Lucy Show. I remember her most from the old Tipperillo commercials. "Why don't you pick one up and smoke it some time?" Internet Move Database (http://www.imdb.com/) is a great place to check out old stars and movies.
> 
> 
> MeTV is my husband's favorite channel too. I don't think I will ever be able to cook supper without hearing old episodes of "Gilligan's Island" in the background. (Not. )
> 
> I love the glasses too! The other day I was in an optical store squinting at myself in the mirrors, trying to see how different glass frames looked on my face but never seeing anything more than a blob-like blur. I really, really, really, really, really wished that* Divanata* was there to pick out frames for me.



Listen - I get compliments on the glasses every time I venture out of the house. It is getting sooooo annoying! - said like a true diva. But all I wanted were some extreme cat eyed glasses that were different from everybody else's and as Susie pointed out, I did buy them on eBay. I wouldn't have found them through any local vision store. That didn't save me any money, though, since I still had to get prescription bi-focal lenses put in and there were no deals if you didn't buy their frames. 

Now I have to look for new frames because I have literally worn these out so much that I am scared they are going to slide off my head. Lesson learned - have a wardrobe of glasses. I am looking at doing something else extreme like Dolce & Gabbana ones with 3-D flowers or these Dior cat eyes where the lenses overlap the frame. You can turn sunglasses into regular glasses but the lenses can't be curved or wrap around. Anyway I am having mucho trouble finding anything. Susie wants me to get these aviators which do work well for my face shape. But after all the fuss and attention towards these Tom Ford's, I want to find something equally notorious. Tom Ford himself doesn't have anything good. His latest are thick, chunky black nerd frames. 

Anyway, Big Purse - and I love that handle! - maybe you could post the best contenders on here and we could ALL JUDGE!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Love that Boy bag!!


----------



## divnanata

Suze's Boy bag is so pretty on her and looks divine with her Indian jewelry! I'm glad she's keeping it. We were doing a Face Time reveal and I wasn't sure what she was going to do!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Suze's Boy bag is so pretty on her and looks divine with her Indian jewelry! I'm glad she's keeping it. We were doing a Face Time reveal and I wasn't sure what she was going to do!


Yep baptized her today, tag removed, plastic off the HW!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> I feel like doing a special look at Carol Alt  (born 1960) - an extreme version  of WOACA beauty akin to the notorious Christy Brinkley's. It is almost painful to look at her since she is so healthy and naturally gorgeous ( I think? Hard to take a magnifying glass to online images?) She has published several books on nutrition and she even has a TV show on Fox News where she touts her perfect beauty and healthful eating habits. It all can be summed up in one word: RAW. Carol eats nothing cooked. Gee - seems yucky? I'd be pining for a greasy cheeseburger in no time flat. Don't get me wrong - Carol Alt works it magnificently.
> 
> Plus she is married to a much younger man - former Ottowa hockey player Alexei Yashin who now hangs out in Russia and he goes to Fashion week shows with her and doesn't mind it. She's kinda fallen prey to that cougar trap where you really sex up your outfits to remind your younger significant other that you are really really hot. Lots of slit skirts and revealing tops with no bra. Remember when Demi did that?




Oh my!  Ok, Carol is seriously gorgeous (and her hubby is hot), but yes I must agree, she's showing her, umm, assets a bit too much here!   Some boobage and leg are great but not all at once!  Oh dear.  Yes, she is trying too hard!


----------



## TJNEscada

Since mentioning Grayse sportwsear the other week, I dug out my leather/mesh Grayse jacket and wore it to dinner last night!  I do love this jacket, and have to say at full price it was worth the money and gets many repeat wears.  We are having a bit of a heat wave here so I paired it with some black bermudas (these were Karen Kane cropped pants from a few years ago that give me a great waist and bum but the leg is wrong - thank goodness for my tailor who trimmed them down as shown!  On another note, Karen Kane's clothing quality has gone down of late - too bad!), simple black T and my fave Prada wedges.  I should note there was a WOACA at the next table in a maxi dress with no bra.  A fashion don't for sure!


----------



## mkpurselover

susieserb said:


> I was done buying new Chanels, my closet seemed complete with the ones I amassed; I felt all the t's were crossed...I's dotted? Then I started collecting Native American Jewelry (as you all know). A coral (ish) bag became a must, I was really leaning towards the piment NF by LV.  So Nat and I went to look at her and alas I said no...
> 
> So we went to Chanel at our local Saks...(but I'm ahead of myself)...
> 
> I really wanted that purse to be special but I didn't want to spend allot of money (that fabulous silver Chanel is rather small). So I shopped and I shopped (brick and mortar stores, eBay, e-line stores). My eye kept going to the new Boy Bag. Dang I didn't want to "go there" but the mold was set, no other bag compared...nothing.
> 
> The little gem below was perched all high and mighty when Div and I walked up to the Chanel Counter.
> 
> So here she is, 2014A Dark Blue with pewter colored HW. I call her she, because this Boy is simply beguiling and elegant (with that tough, rocker vibe to boot).  Those silver chunky links make my heart go boom boom (Nat's favorite expression)...
> 
> BTW Nat I know why we love the Boy, they remind of the chain link Betty bag from years ago same combo, elegance with a rocker flair~


Susie, gorgeous and I am jealous!!  The boy is such a beauty, and I love blue/silvery hardware.  It looks great on you, and we need modeling pics with lots of outfits!!


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> Since mentioning Grayse sportwsear the other week, I dug out my leather/mesh Grayse jacket and wore it to dinner last night!  I do love this jacket, and have to say at full price it was worth the money and gets many repeat wears.  We are having a bit of a heat wave here so I paired it with some black bermudas (these were Karen Kane cropped pants from a few years ago that give me a great waist and bum but the leg is wrong - thank goodness for my tailor who trimmed them down as shown!  On another note, Karen Kane's clothing quality has gone down of late - too bad!), simple black T and my fave Prada wedges.  I should note there was a WOACA at the next table in a maxi dress with no bra.  A fashion don't for sure!


I totally think that jacket is soooo divine on you! It is edgy and chic and I want one now myself! Thanks for tipping us all off to Grayse. And where did I just see some shorts - I was going to go to Soma and check out their thick leggings-y bike shorts. Super comfortable I'm sure but not to be worn without a long top covering "camel" areas - which Soma sells, of course....


----------



## divnanata

Last nights episode of "Keeping Up With the Kardashians" had me reeling with fashion sensory overload. If you watched you heard about....****SPOILER****....the theft of the Chanels and other assorted treasures. I did feel sorry for poor Kris since I understand the element of violation. Imagine having any of your things stolen when you are so vulnerable away from home?!  Not sure if it was from her luggage in the hotel room or from security check points at one of the airports? So I started to wonder which Chanel bag it could have been?  - it had matching shoes and had been recently purchased in Paris before the wedding. This made me want to see photos of Kris Jenner in all her Chanel glory and believe me eyeing these pics is difficult to stomach since the sheer jealousy turns me not just pea green but BILE green. Kris is on hugging terms with Karl Lagerfeld and Balmain designer Olivier Rousteing.:green grin:


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I was done buying new Chanels, my closet seemed complete with the ones I amassed; I felt all the t's were crossed...I's dotted? Then I started collecting Native American Jewelry (as you all know). A coral (ish) bag became a must, I was really leaning towards the piment NF by LV.  So Nat and I went to look at her and alas I said no...
> 
> So we went to Chanel at our local Saks...(but I'm ahead of myself)...
> 
> I really wanted that purse to be special but I didn't want to spend allot of money (that fabulous silver Chanel is rather small). So I shopped and I shopped (brick and mortar stores, eBay, e-line stores). My eye kept going to the new Boy Bag. Dang I didn't want to "go there" but the mold was set, no other bag compared...nothing.
> 
> The little gem below was perched all high and mighty when Div and I walked up to the Chanel Counter.
> 
> So here she is, 2014A Dark Blue with pewter colored HW. I call her she, because this Boy is simply beguiling and elegant (with that tough, rocker vibe to boot).  Those silver chunky links make my heart go boom boom (Nat's favorite expression)...
> 
> BTW Nat I know why we love the Boy, they remind of the chain link Betty bag from years ago same combo, elegance with a rocker flair~





She's a beauty! I love the background story too. I think it's empowering to say no to things that just aren't right. It makes it so much easier to say yes to the right thing. The mold was set indeed!


----------



## sis121598

BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks for the recommendation of Oh MY Gauze! 100 percent cotton, doesn't shrink, just what I love. Thank you!
> 
> I looked at their web site and I really love their clothes. Too much I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> I like the_* idea*_ of Lilly Pulitzer, the bright citrus prints, and I have a drawer full of Lilly wraps, but the little sheaths....unless you're a svelte southern sorority girl with the proper skin tone...no. I like Fresh Produce so much more. Thank you for the recommendation!


You're welcome. Now that I think about it, I seem to recall that Fresh Produce label showing up at the beach. 


divnanata said:


> Listen - I get compliments on the glasses every time I venture out of the house. It is getting sooooo annoying! - said like a true diva. But all I wanted were some extreme cat eyed glasses that were different from everybody else's and as Susie pointed out, I did buy them on eBay. I wouldn't have found them through any local vision store. That didn't save me any money, though, since I still had to get prescription bi-focal lenses put in and there were no deals if you didn't buy their frames.
> 
> Now I have to look for new frames because I have literally worn these out so much that I am scared they are going to slide off my head. Lesson learned - have a wardrobe of glasses. I am looking at doing something else extreme like Dolce & Gabbana ones with 3-D flowers or these Dior cat eyes where the lenses overlap the frame. You can turn sunglasses into regular glasses but the lenses can't be curved or wrap around. Anyway I am having mucho trouble finding anything. Susie wants me to get these aviators which do work well for my face shape. But after all the fuss and attention towards these Tom Ford's, I want to find something equally notorious. Tom Ford himself doesn't have anything good. His latest are thick, chunky black nerd frames.


You are very clever and creative! The only sunglasses (and I'm sure one day glasses) that look right on me are good old Ray Bans - Aviators and Wayfarers.


TJNEscada said:


> Since mentioning Grayse sportwsear the other week, I dug out my leather/mesh Grayse jacket and wore it to dinner last night!  I do love this jacket, and have to say at full price it was worth the money and gets many repeat wears.  We are having a bit of a heat wave here so I paired it with some black bermudas (these were Karen Kane cropped pants from a few years ago that give me a great waist and bum but the leg is wrong - thank goodness for my tailor who trimmed them down as shown!  On another note, Karen Kane's clothing quality has gone down of late - too bad!), simple black T and my fave Prada wedges.  I should note there was a WOACA at the next table in a maxi dress with no bra.  A fashion don't for sure!


What a cool jacket and the bermuda length looks great paired with it.


----------



## susieserb

An email from Deb to Div to Me to YOUSE~


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> She's a beauty! I love the background story too. I think it's empowering to say no to things that just aren't right. It makes it so much easier to say yes to the right thing. The mold was set indeed!


GRoAn but why does it have to cost so much.....

Saks has a lay away plan and I racked all kinds of crud to put on the bay....


----------



## chessmont

divnanata said:


> Listen - I get compliments on the glasses every time I venture out of the house. It is getting sooooo annoying! - said like a true diva. But all I wanted were some extreme cat eyed glasses that were different from everybody else's and as Susie pointed out, I did buy them on eBay. I wouldn't have found them through any local vision store. That didn't save me any money, though, since I still had to get prescription bi-focal lenses put in and there were no deals if you didn't buy their frames.
> 
> Now I have to look for new frames because I have literally worn these out so much that I am scared they are going to slide off my head. Lesson learned - have a wardrobe of glasses. I am looking at doing something else extreme like Dolce & Gabbana ones with 3-D flowers or these Dior cat eyes where the lenses overlap the frame. You can turn sunglasses into regular glasses but the lenses can't be curved or wrap around. Anyway I am having mucho trouble finding anything. Susie wants me to get these aviators which do work well for my face shape. But after all the fuss and attention towards these Tom Ford's, I want to find something equally notorious. Tom Ford himself doesn't have anything good. His latest are thick, chunky black nerd frames.
> 
> Anyway, Big Purse - and I love that handle! - maybe you could post the best contenders on here and we could ALL JUDGE!!!



Google 'images for Francis klein frames'  also there is a francis klein website.  He has some wild frames I have 4 pairs... lots of cat-eyes with embellishments, etc.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> GRoAn but why does it have to cost so much.....
> 
> Saks has a lay away plan and I racked all kinds of crud to put on the bay....



Because dahling, she's Chanel. I had no idea Saks had layaway...don't tempt me! Yes, put the lesser crap on ebay, make room for the star!



susieserb said:


> An email from Deb to Div to Me to YOUSE~




THIS.IS.AWESOME!!!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Because dahling, she's Chanel. I had no idea Saks had layaway...don't tempt me! Yes, put the lesser crap on ebay, make room for the star!
> 
> 
> 
> THIS.IS.AWESOME!!!


Did you notice the singer's jewelry....I had to add that


----------



## sis121598

Yes I did, and it made me think of you! I bet that's one of the reasons your sister sent it to you.

I'm still waiting for my new dresses to arrive. It's hot here, just like most everywhere in the US right now. I wanted to share another awesome little helper, and gosh if I have forgotten and already shared it here, ignore me, lol. I love this stuff and use it practically daily in the summer.
MONISTAT Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel You can find it at Target too in the section where the sell the other Monistat. Your thighs will thank you, not to mention your feet.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Yes I did, and it made me think of you! I bet that's one of the reasons your sister sent it to you.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my new dresses to arrive. It's hot here, just like most everywhere in the US right now. I wanted to share another awesome little helper, and gosh if I have forgotten and already shared it here, ignore me, lol. I love this stuff and use it practically daily in the summer.
> MONISTAT Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel You can find it at Target too in the section where the sell the other Monistat. Your thighs will thank you, not to mention your feet.


An under boob remedy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry

Susie, the bag is gorgeous but I have to laugh. At the top of the page, you mention needing a bag to match all your turquoise jewelry. Seems like something else kind of lured you away!! What suckers we ALL are when it comes to shopping. But back to the turquoise, fringe bags are supposed to be a trend for Fall. Valentino has some gorgeous ones. You could look around for one of those and it definitely would have that turquoise southwestern vibe!!


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> Susie, the bag is gorgeous but I have to laugh. At the top of the page, you mention needing a bag to match all your turquoise jewelry. Seems like something else kind of lured you away!! What suckers we ALL are when it comes to shopping. But back to the turquoise, fringe bags are supposed to be a trend for Fall. Valentino has some gorgeous ones. You could look around for one of those and it definitely would have that turquoise southwestern vibe!!



Totally Gerry!

I do have a Fringe Bag, go back a few pages and you'll see a pic.  But seriously this boy bag looks spot on with the NAJ since it has chunky pewter hardware, which balances out the heavy sterling silver!  I'll present more detailed pictures to show you.  I'm actually wearing thick silver Squash Blossom necklace (NAJ) with the Chanel only you can't see it.  This outfit with the Bal jacket sealed the deal for me.


----------



## susieserb

Hummmm Like Jessica Simpson perhaps Kim shouldn't be wearing high-waisted pants, but really they don't look that bad on her.  Kris looks very, very groomed; sweet~


----------



## BigPurseSue

susieserb said:


> An email from Deb to Div to Me to YOUSE~





Omigosh! Omigosh! I haven't laughed so hard in a long time!  Would love to buy that on iTunes and secretly plant it on DH's iPod. Have you seen her Kickstarter page: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/418425358/if-i-were-enlightened


The Fresh Produce sundress arrived the other day and I LOVE it. Great fabric, very comfy. I think I'm hooked.


----------



## TJNEscada

Happy 4th WOACAS!  I just came across these photos of celebs in bikinis.  Ms. Jenner gets it right, Ms. Griffith is scary skinny!!  Have another burger, cheers to a pound or two more!!


----------



## susieserb

BigPurseSue said:


> Omigosh! Omigosh! I haven't laughed so hard in a long time!  Would love to buy that on iTunes and secretly plant it on DH's iPod. Have you seen her Kickstarter page: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/418425358/if-i-were-enlightened
> 
> 
> The Fresh Produce sundress arrived the other day and I LOVE it. Great fabric, very comfy. I think I'm hooked.



Told jaw!

They're like potato chips (popcorn).  I wear those things in the Summer time around the house like ALL THE TIME>

I ASAP shared that link.  We loved it around here too!


----------



## divnanata

chessmont said:


> Google 'images for Francis klein frames'  also there is a francis klein website.  He has some wild frames I have 4 pairs... lots of cat-eyes with embellishments, etc.



WOW! I just saw this and I am in heaven! This is soooo where I need to be shopping. Thank you so much sweetie chessmont!!


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Happy 4th WOACAS!  I just came across these photos of celebs in bikinis.  Ms. Jenner gets it right, Ms. Griffith is scary skinny!!  Have another burger, cheers to a pound or two more!!


awe poor Mel. Her body is naturally thin and her legs are uber long.  A two piece at this stage of the game is probably not the best choice.  

Now if she was laying down, spray tanned, wearing sunnies with just the right light, Mel too could look as good as Kris in a bikini?


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> Happy 4th WOACAS!  I just came across these photos of celebs in bikinis.  Ms. Jenner gets it right, Ms. Griffith is scary skinny!!  Have another burger, cheers to a pound or two more!!



Okay - you and the fact that I have to put on a swimsuit today at a party where WOACAS and MOACAS will be actually swimming have inspired me to hunt out pics of all sorts of celeb WOACAS in bathing suit attire. Very few are perfect - I'm talking to YOU Christie Brinkley:censor: - and some should be banned from wearing bikinis but I feel better! I can do this - especially if I wait until it is dark!



Courtney Love



Helen Mirren



Ramona Singer



Christie Brinkley....grrrrrrrrrrr



Courteney Cox



Demi Moore



Donatella Versace



Elle Macpherson



Goldie Hawn



Heather Locklear - I just love this get up!


----------



## divnanata

More bathing beauties!!



Helen Hunt - she is a serious surfer



Ivana *****. Girlfriend never gives up!



Jamie Lee Curtis



Jane Seymour



Janice Dickinson. Sigh. But she is happy with herself!



Julianne Moore



Kelly Ripa



Kim Cattrall



Lisa Rinna needs TWO pictures to do her justice!


----------



## divnanata

I still have a few more to savor!



Kristin Chenoweth - she's so cute!



Maria Shriver - love the sheer black coverup. Hides but looks alluring.



Nancy Dell'Olio



Naomi Campbell



Patricia Heaton



Nicole Murphy



Rita Rusic



Sharon Stone



Sheryl Crow



Stephanie Seymour


----------



## chessmont

divnanata said:


> WOW! I just saw this and I am in heaven! This is soooo where I need to be shopping. Thank you so much sweetie chessmont!!



I thought you might like them - but warning - they are not cheap


----------



## susieserb

Christy CHEATED; huge props to Ramona last... Naomi's figure is DA BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Honorable mentions for one pieces..
Kim, Jamie and Goldie!


----------



## susieserb

Happy 4th of July weekend.  I found some cute treasures from the craft fair.  The artist takes old artifacts and incorporates them into jewelry.  So I have an old broach with a religious ornament coupled with a tiny pocket knife, the other necklace is a chauffeur's license (1942) on an antique sterling silver chain.  

then another WOACA I know *and ran into* looked cute so I took her pic only to finish the evening dancing to Mustang Sally (Hello DIV)~


----------



## BigPurseSue

susieserb said:


> Happy 4th of July weekend.  I found some cute treasures from the craft fair.  The artist takes old artifacts and incorporates them into jewelry.  So I have an old broach with a religious ornament coupled with a tiny pocket knife, the other necklace is a chauffeur's license (1942) on an antique sterling silver chain.




What a cute necklace!!   I have a lot of old religious metals and such and feel as if I should be able to make them into an interesting necklace, but ideas elude me.


----------



## V0N1B2

Found a couple of WOACA's I'm not sure we've showcased yet.  I picked kind of candid-y photos that don't appear to have been super retouched/photoshopped.
The following, (IMO) have all aged really well. None look pulled, tightened, plumped, stretched, frozen etc. in any way.  I think all of them, regardless of whether or not they've had a bit of help, look very natural.

1. Jodie Foster (51)
2. Sigourney Weaver (64)
3. Naomi Watts (45)
4. Jane Lunch (54 in a week)
5. Brooke Shields (49)

So it makes me wonder, why do some celebrities/actresses feel the need to go overboard with all the "enhancements", when others prefer the more natural look?


----------



## Florasun

divnanata said:


> I still have a few more to savor!





susieserb said:


> I just discovered this thread and spent most of the afternoon coming back to it. I love it! Just wanted to say Thank You!!!!
> 
> ETA - yes we do need a LIKE button! And it's too bad we don't have TPF ads, if I had known about this I certainly would have checked in earlier!


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> Found a couple of WOACA's I'm not sure we've showcased yet.  I picked kind of candid-y photos that don't appear to have been super retouched/photoshopped.
> The following, (IMO) have all aged really well. None look pulled, tightened, plumped, stretched, frozen etc. in any way.  I think all of them, regardless of whether or not they've had a bit of help, look very natural.
> 
> 1. Jodie Foster (51)
> 2. Sigourney Weaver (64)
> 3. Naomi Watts (45)
> 4. Jane Lunch (54 in a week)
> 5. Brooke Shields (49)
> 
> So it makes me wonder, why do some celebrities/actresses feel the need to go overboard with all the "enhancements", when others prefer the more natural look?


I sooooo prefer these natural WOACA's over the stretched, pulled, polished, plumped up versions.  The later reminds me of Porno Blow UP Dolls~


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Okay - you and the fact that I have to put on a swimsuit today at a party where WOACAS and MOACAS will be actually swimming have inspired me to hunt out pics of all sorts of celeb WOACAS in bathing suit attire. Very few are perfect - I'm talking to YOU Christie Brinkley:censor: - and some should be banned from wearing bikinis but I feel better! I can do this - especially if I wait until it is dark!
> 
> View attachment 2676784
> 
> Courtney Love
> 
> View attachment 2676788
> 
> Helen Mirren
> 
> View attachment 2676790
> 
> Ramona Singer
> 
> View attachment 2676791
> 
> Christie Brinkley....grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> View attachment 2676792
> 
> Courteney Cox
> 
> View attachment 2676794
> 
> Demi Moore
> 
> View attachment 2676795
> 
> Donatella Versace
> 
> View attachment 2676806
> 
> Elle Macpherson
> 
> View attachment 2676807
> 
> Goldie Hawn
> 
> View attachment 2676808
> 
> Heather Locklear - I just love this get up!


Well thank goodness most of the ladies look normal (imperfect!).  It's all about strategic coverups at this stage of the game.  Heather L really looks great in that crochet mini - I am stealing that idea!!    Div, did you survive the swim party in style?!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Happy 4th of July weekend.  I found some cute treasures from the craft fair.  The artist takes old artifacts and incorporates them into jewelry.  So I have an old broach with a religious ornament coupled with a tiny pocket knife, the other necklace is a chauffeur's license (1942) on an antique sterling silver chain.
> 
> then another WOACA I know *and ran into* looked cute so I took her pic only to finish the evening dancing to Mustang Sally (Hello DIV)~




Susie you are looking seriously fabulous here - your hair and makeup especially lovely!!


----------



## TJNEscada

V0N1B2 said:


> Found a couple of WOACA's I'm not sure we've showcased yet.  I picked kind of candid-y photos that don't appear to have been super retouched/photoshopped.
> The following, (IMO) have all aged really well. None look pulled, tightened, plumped, stretched, frozen etc. in any way.  I think all of them, regardless of whether or not they've had a bit of help, look very natural.
> 
> 1. Jodie Foster (51)
> 2. Sigourney Weaver (64)
> 3. Naomi Watts (45)
> 4. Jane Lunch (54 in a week)
> 5. Brooke Shields (49)
> 
> So it makes me wonder, why do some celebrities/actresses feel the need to go overboard with all the "enhancements", when others prefer the more natural look?


I can't believe Sigourney is 64 - she looks really fantastic!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Can I just say I hate my new stupid Maverick OS or whatever it's called?
Jane Lunch. Really? Really?
Stupid autocorrect. Need to disable that ish.

On a related note, I checked out that Fresh Produce site you've all been raving about.  A lot of stuff is totally not my style but I did see a few really cute jersey skirts - both regular and maxi.  I liked that Cafe Wrap Dress as well. Super cute. Their prices are very good, IMO.  I love the wide waistbands!  
I wear a lot of Max Studio stuff so I love the flowy jersey fabrics.


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> Can I just say I hate my new stupid Maverick OS or whatever it's called?
> Jane Lunch. Really? Really?
> Stupid autocorrect. Need to disable that ish.
> 
> On a related note, I checked out that Fresh Produce site you've all been raving about.  A lot of stuff is totally not my style but I did see a few really cute jersey skirts - both regular and maxi.  I liked that Cafe Wrap Dress as well. Super cute. Their prices are very good, IMO.  I love the wide waistbands!
> I wear a lot of Max Studio stuff so I love the flowy jersey fabrics.


Guuuuuuuurl don't get me started on auto correct, it's so annoying (read PIA, TIME CONSUMING, not to mention down right embarrassing).   The only good thing I can say is that we're all in the same boat.  

Fresh produce can look frumpy/weird old lady girlie.  The cute edgy FP dresses sell like hotcakes (which auto check wanted to call hoecakes)..


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Susie you are looking seriously fabulous here - your hair and makeup especially lovely!!


Ugh felt so old here, so ur kind words have taken me by surprised..  We are our own worst enemy.  TY for the cheer up!


----------



## BigPurseSue

V0N1B2 said:


> On a related note, I checked out that Fresh Produce site you've all been raving about.  A lot of stuff is totally not my style but I did see a few really cute jersey skirts - both regular and maxi.  I liked that Cafe Wrap Dress as well. Super cute. Their prices are very good, IMO.  I love the wide waistbands!
> I wear a lot of Max Studio stuff so I love the flowy jersey fabrics.



 The thing I like about Fresh Produce is the fabric. It's 100 percent cotton, it's jersey and it's a nice weight. Not too light, but not too heavy either. I don't need to wear a slip under the sundress I bought while slips are necessary under my other cotton dresses and skirts. 

In general it seems like it's gotten so hard to find cotton jersey garments that aren't see-through thin ever since the price of cotton sky-rocketed a few years ago. 

At a women's book club meeting I attended all the women in the over-45, 50ish age group were marveling at how once they reached the perimenopause years any fabric except 100 percent cotton just felt bad and irritating on their skin. There were at least a dozen women who found this to be the case! Must be the hormone craziness that's to blame because I often feel the same way these days. 

It reminds me of how when I started going through puberty it felt like the stiff fabric of my school clothes was constantly irritating my skin. It was the strangest thing. I'd complain to my mom and she thought I was crazy. This was in the age before denim and T-shirts became acceptable attire, the age when "permanent press" recently appeared in stores with 35 percent polyester fibers. By the time I was a teenager I had outgrown the constantly irritated, chafed-feeling skin. But I'm convinced it was the hormonal changes that were to blame for the super-sensitivity. And now I am going through the process in reverse!


----------



## sis121598

Have you seen the AARP commercial with this fab WOACA? I just saw it for the first time last night, but I doubt it's new.


----------



## Gerry

^^^^ Thanks, I just checked out their website. You know, we are always talking about the outside of WOACA but let's talk about our insides!!!  I surely would love to find a new vocation at the tender age of 66. I was an R.N. for many years but I am truly tired in the face of the physical and mental work of this profession so I retired. 


I work a couple of days a week in a fashion store which is fun but I would like to do something a little more challenging and lucrative. Amybody else thinking along these lines????


----------



## Mitzy

Gerry said:


> ^^^^ Thanks, I just checked out their website. You know, we are always talking about the outside of WOACA but let's talk about our insides!!!  I surely would love to find a new vocation at the tender age of 66. I was an R.N. for many years but I am truly tired in the face of the physical and mental work of this profession so I retired.
> 
> 
> I work a couple of days a week in a fashion store which is fun but I would like to do something a little more challenging and lucrative. Amybody else thinking along these lines????



I am 56 and am interviewing for an internship as a Drug and Alcohol counselor with a large company here in the PNW next month. The training is 1 year, with clinic/hospital experience hours, which are necessary for the CADC I Certified Alcohol Drug Counselor I - Associate Level) and classroom instruction on Tues/Thurs. 

It's not a complete career change, as my schooling is in Sociology with a Social Work emphasis and I have worked as a Job Search/Employment Retention Specialist in the past, but those jobs seem to have dried up some. (I know that doesn't seem to make sense, it's not that the need isn't there, but there is no funding to help people out) I am sort of excited, as they really liked my application packet. The next intake is in August and the program starts the first part of September. 

It wouldn't be any more lucrative, but Addictions Counseling is an area I am very interested in. I would go ahead and get my Gambling Certificate while I am at it.


----------



## sis121598

Absolutely! It was the message beyond the fab WOACA that piqued my interest.I really don't know what's next, but it's been stirring around in my mind for a while. We are going to be moving in a few years, and I am excited for the possibilities of city living again.

We visited the Downton Abbey Costume exhibit at Winterthur over the weekend. Oh my, simply dazzling! Some of the pieces were vintage, but many had vintage elements they created costumes around. I took so many photos, between the house, exhibit and the gardens. I will post a few as I go through them.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Have you seen the AARP commercial with this fab WOACA? I just saw it for the first time last night, but I doubt it's new.


THIS&#55357;&#56637;&#55357;&#56637;&#55357;&#56637;

We all-too-frequently hear employers say: "Looking for a young up-and-comer...not someone on the 'back nine' of their career." We believe that there is a HUGE untapped labor market in talented 55+ year-old employees. Many come to the table with a wealth of experience, capability and drive. AARP is taking an activist role in promoting this cause and offering career-building tools. We applaud.

"Creating Real Possibilities for You and Your Family. AARP believes age and experience can expand your possibilities. We create and connect you to unique tools and programs, help save you money, and tackle the issues that matter most to you, your family and your community. " AARP, Life Reimagined 2014&#65279;


----------



## lulu212121

So much fabulousness! Love the ladies in their swimwear! After looking at them, I see I'm not sweating enough at the gym!


----------



## jmcadon

As a woman who will be 60 before she knows it I have got to say, I love this thread!


----------



## Gerry

Amen, sistah!!!!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Wow, so many of those ladies looked fab in their suits I thought!

I thought Demi and Courneys midsections were amazing. I think they both admit to lasers?


----------



## eliwon

sis121598 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm 51 and in the market for a new LBD. I would appreciate your opinion on this Theory Dress. I love the drape and the length - on my 5'4" frame it would be longer, and it looks like it would cover a multitude of sins, but the sleeveless part is not making me happy. Should I skip it altogether, or do you have specific suggestions for what to wear over it to cover my arms, which aren't bad, but I would prefer to cover them a bit... I would love your feedback!



Hello fellow ladies, new to this thread, so started going through it just today and came across this post re sleeveless tops and dresses. If you find something you like but sleeveless, a friend of mine buys it anyway. She then has her seamstress make sleeves, length according to the style of top or dress, in a matching material, for instance chiffon, double layer for more cover up. If the style of top or dress would benefit from it, she will add some of the material to make the outfit a little longer, or perhaps add a detail somewhere around the neckline. Suddenly, you feel better


----------



## TJNEscada

eliwon said:


> Hello fellow ladies, new to this thread, so started going through it just today and came across this post re sleeveless tops and dresses. If you find something you like but sleeveless, a friend of mine buys it anyway. She then has her seamstress make sleeves, length according to the style of top or dress, in a matching material, for instance chiffon, double layer for more cover up. If the style of top or dress would benefit from it, she will add some of the material to make the outfit a little longer, or perhaps add a detail somewhere around the neckline. Suddenly, you feel better


That is a great idea!!


----------



## stylemechanel

eliwon said:


> Hello fellow ladies, new to this thread, so started going through it just today and came across this post re sleeveless tops and dresses. If you find something you like but sleeveless, a friend of mine buys it anyway. She then has her seamstress make sleeves, length according to the style of top or dress, in a matching material, for instance chiffon, double layer for more cover up. If the style of top or dress would benefit from it, she will add some of the material to make the outfit a little longer, or perhaps add a detail somewhere around the neckline. Suddenly, you feel better




I think is absolutely brilliant !  99% of the time I alter my garments in one way  or another - change the sleeve shape, take in the waist, make the jackets shorter, add different buttons, etc but I have never thought about adding a coordinating fabric to create sleeves. I love this idea! Thank you for sharing it, next time I see my seamstress I will have a ton of new ideas for my clothing. 

BTW, I have been a lurker since this thread started and I love it. I read it daily, love the style advice, and a look at how other WOACA are styling themselves. So a little about me. I will be 57 in a few very short months. I have a 25 year old son, graduated college and is what I call " a working stiff" , and a daughter who is 21 and will graduate early this coming December. It is me, my husband and my dog , and I very much like it like that.

I worry constantly about how I dress - I tend towards conservative clothing , sometimes preppy ( from my high school years), and lean heavily on  Chanel RTW (hence the avatar name). But Chanel seems to be to be tending toward a younger age group most  of the time now and so my choices have been limited to their classic jackets, a few dresses, and cardigans. I adore the way Claire Underwood dresses in House of Cards, but our lifestyle is much more casual. My husband is looking to retire within the year ( he is 55) so my eye goes towards clothing that will still be classic in 10 years. My mother was one of those "muttons dressed like a lamb" that I have read about in this thread and I am constantly traumatized that I could slip in that direction. It was totally humiliating and embarrassing to me so sometimes I over compensate in "conservative".

I have been meaning to come here for a while and introduce myself. I am looking forward to all you lovely ladies and any style advice I can get from all you.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I have a few to see what you ladies think.

Jumpsuits/playsuits...they're back. I have made fun of them for years....and now, I have found two I like .  Two friends and my niece are vocal about hating it...lol.







Fedoras, I must admit...I love them. These two were $1...I kid you not!
The first one was from the dollar spot at Target and the second from The Dollar Tree.






Just a fun outfit out bobbing around; lunch and shopping. I took the snap because I was trying on the black fedora.


----------



## eliwon

stylemechanel said:


> I think is absolutely brilliant !  99% of the time I alter my garments in one way  or another - change the sleeve shape, take in the waist, make the jackets shorter, add different buttons, etc but I have never thought about adding a coordinating fabric to create sleeves. I love this idea! Thank you for sharing it, next time I see my seamstress I will have a ton of new ideas for my clothing.
> 
> BTW, I have been a lurker since this thread started and I love it. I read it daily, love the style advice, and a look at how other WOACA are styling themselves. So a little about me. I will be 57 in a few very short months. I have a 25 year old son, graduated college and is what I call " a working stiff" , and a daughter who is 21 and will graduate early this coming December. It is me, my husband and my dog , and I very much like it like that.
> 
> I worry constantly about how I dress - I tend towards conservative clothing , sometimes preppy ( from my high school years), and lean heavily on  Chanel RTW (hence the avatar name). But Chanel seems to be to be tending toward a younger age group most  of the time now and so my choices have been limited to their classic jackets, a few dresses, and cardigans. I adore the way Claire Underwood dresses in House of Cards, but our lifestyle is much more casual. My husband is looking to retire within the year ( he is 55) so my eye goes towards clothing that will still be classic in 10 years. My mother was one of those "muttons dressed like a lamb" that I have read about in this thread and I am constantly traumatized that I could slip in that direction. It was totally humiliating and embarrassing to me so sometimes I over compensate in "conservative".
> 
> I have been meaning to come here for a while and introduce myself. I am looking forward to all you lovely ladies and any style advice I can get from all you.



Hello Chanel Lady  being a newbie myself it is hardly my place to welcome you to this thread, but thanks for your generous introduction of your good self - very much looking to go through the rest of the thread and get to know everybody. Good luck with your plans for the seamstress - would love to hear what comes out of it eventually!


----------



## twinkle.tink

stylemechanel said:


> I think is absolutely brilliant !  99% of the time I alter my garments in one way  or another - change the sleeve shape, take in the waist, make the jackets shorter, add different buttons, etc but I have never thought about adding a coordinating fabric to create sleeves. I love this idea! Thank you for sharing it, next time I see my seamstress I will have a ton of new ideas for my clothing.
> 
> BTW, I have been a lurker since this thread started and I love it. I read it daily, love the style advice, and a look at how other WOACA are styling themselves. So a little about me. I will be 57 in a few very short months. I have a 25 year old son, graduated college and is what I call " a working stiff" , and a daughter who is 21 and will graduate early this coming December. It is me, my husband and my dog , and I very much like it like that.
> 
> I worry constantly about how I dress - I tend towards conservative clothing , sometimes preppy ( from my high school years), and lean heavily on  Chanel RTW (hence the avatar name). But Chanel seems to be to be tending toward a younger age group most  of the time now and so my choices have been limited to their classic jackets, a few dresses, and cardigans. I adore the way Claire Underwood dresses in House of Cards, but our *lifestyle is much more casual.* My husband is looking to retire within the year ( he is 55) so my eye goes towards clothing that will still be classic in 10 years. My mother was one of those "muttons dressed like a lamb" that I have read about in this thread and I am constantly traumatized that I could slip in that direction. It was totally humiliating and embarrassing to me so sometimes I over compensate in "conservative".
> 
> I have been meaning to come here for a while and introduce myself. I am looking forward to all you lovely ladies and any style advice I can get from all you.



Welcome!  Casual lifestyle is an issue!! 

I am so glad to see more people join the thread. I admit....I forget about it. I am going to try and remember to read and post more.  I worry that I might be too casual for the thread. It's a fine line...trying to stay fun and casual for my lifestyle (plus my DD is only 5)...and yet, I am almost 50!


----------



## sis121598

jmcadon said:


> As a woman who will be 60 before she knows it I have got to say, I love this thread!


Me too! And congrats on 60...They say it's the new 40. 



eliwon said:


> Hello fellow ladies, new to this thread, so started going through it just today and came across this post re sleeveless tops and dresses. If you find something you like but sleeveless, a friend of mine buys it anyway. She then has her seamstress make sleeves, length according to the style of top or dress, in a matching material, for instance chiffon, double layer for more cover up. If the style of top or dress would benefit from it, she will add some of the material to make the outfit a little longer, or perhaps add a detail somewhere around the neckline. Suddenly, you feel better


That is brill! I have found a good solution as wellSleevey Wonders. I bought the black & cream mesh, one directly from the site, and the other from Ebay. I have not worn them much lately, just too darn hot.

 I will say since being involved on this thread, I have changed my opinion on some things, such as never showing your arms. Though I will say there are times I would absolutely prefer they be covered. 

I am STILL on the hunt for my LBD, or maybe it doesn't have to be black. My husband and I will celebrate our 25th anniversary in early Sept. and I want something special to wear...



stylemechanel said:


> BTW, I have been a lurker since this thread started and I love it. I read it daily, love the style advice, and a look at how other WOACA are styling themselves. So a little about me. I will be 57 in a few very short months. I have a 25 year old son, graduated college and is what I call " a working stiff" , and a daughter who is 21 and will graduate early this coming December. It is me, my husband and my dog , and I very much like it like that.
> 
> I worry constantly about how I dress - I tend towards conservative clothing , sometimes preppy ( from my high school years), and lean heavily on  Chanel RTW (hence the avatar name). But Chanel seems to be to be tending toward a younger age group most  of the time now and so my choices have been limited to their classic jackets, a few dresses, and cardigans. I adore the way Claire Underwood dresses in House of Cards, but our lifestyle is much more casual. My husband is looking to retire within the year ( he is 55) so my eye goes towards clothing that will still be classic in 10 years. My mother was one of those "muttons dressed like a lamb" that I have read about in this thread and I am constantly traumatized that I could slip in that direction. It was totally humiliating and embarrassing to me so sometimes I over compensate in "conservative".
> 
> I have been meaning to come here for a while and introduce myself. I am looking forward to all you lovely ladies and any style advice I can get from all you.


Welcome! I'm glad you posted! My husband will be 55 in Sept. and I wsh he could retire, but I don't see that happening. I think many of us have pretty casual lifestyles, and I don't own any expensive clothes, but I do like to feel put together. I find my stlye evolving as I have entered my 50's. It feels like an exciting experiment. My mother and sister are not into fashion. I am on my own here at home. So many people here in the 'burbs are just far too casual. I don't like to go out in public in my lounge around the house clothes.



twinkle.tink said:


> I have a few to see what you ladies think.
> 
> Jumpsuits/playsuits...they're back. I have made fun of them for years....and now, I have found two I like .  Two friends and my niece are vocal about hating it...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fedoras, I must admit...I love them. These two were $1...I kid you not!
> The first one was from the dollar spot at Target and the second from The Dollar Tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fun outfit out bobbing around; lunch and shopping. I took the snap because I was trying on the black fedora.



I think you look adorable! And it sounds like you feel good in it. I tried a fedora, and on me it just didn't work. I am probably going to always have hat issues, since I had chemo and relied heavily on them, I felt finished with hats, which is too bad. I love them on other people. Lately I have been making a scarf wrap to hold my hair up and back. I can't seem to do anything else with it down in the heat, plus it adds a little something to my outfit.



twinkle.tink said:


> Welcome!  Casual lifestyle is an issue!!
> 
> I am so glad to see more people join the thread. I admit....I forget about it. I am going to try and remember to read and post more.  I worry that I might be too casual for the thread. It's a fine line...trying to stay fun and casual for my lifestyle (plus my DD is only 5)...and yet, I am almost 50!


I doubt you're too casual! Accessories, bags & shoes are all you really need. The rest will sort itself out. Your 5yr old will keep you young!


----------



## sis121598

Here are some of the Downton Abbey Costumes I promised...These are only a few. Some are vintage pieces with new parts added on. For instance, the wedding gown has a vintage train. Lady Sybill's harem costume, the bodice is vintage and kept tearing.  There was a whole section devoted to the "Grand Dames". My youngest said she wants to dress like them when she gets old...me too!


----------



## sis121598




----------



## twinkle.tink

sis121598 said:


> I think you look adorable! And it sounds like you feel good in it. I tried a fedora, and on me it just didn't work. I am probably going to always have hat issues, since I had chemo and relied heavily on them, I felt finished with hats, which is too bad. I love them on other people. Lately I have been making a scarf wrap to hold my hair up and back. I can't seem to do anything else with it down in the heat, plus it adds a little something to my outfit.
> 
> 
> I doubt you're too casual! Accessories, bags & shoes are all you really need. The rest will sort itself out. Your 5yr old will keep you young!



Thank you.

My friend who is currently in chemo had an interesting perspective. She said she wished more women would wear heats, so it would not be an automatic assumption of hat = cancer.


----------



## housewivesfan

sis121598 said:


>



I just stumbled across these pictures  which are fab!  Do you know in which episode she wore the harem costume?  I don't recall it at sll.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just lovely suggestions from you ladies..

Let's toast our ages & experience!!

Life is good...


----------



## susieserb

Nat and I just came back from LA, sooooo much fun sooooooo many incredible WOACA, some gulp not so much (mutton looking skeletal lamb). Come on gals, I wanted to say the food is so good here, eat up.  At the airport I stole like three shots of gals I like.  Will post later.

Welcome new ladies!!!!  Adore that sleeve idea, that's what I'm taking about with this thread!


----------



## TJNEscada

twinkle.tink said:


> I have a few to see what you ladies think.
> 
> Jumpsuits/playsuits...they're back. I have made fun of them for years....and now, I have found two I like .  Two friends and my niece are vocal about hating it...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fedoras, I must admit...I love them. These two were $1...I kid you not!
> The first one was from the dollar spot at Target and the second from The Dollar Tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a fun outfit out bobbing around; lunch and shopping. I took the snap because I was trying on the black fedora.


Twinkle, you looks so cute and pretty!  And, I should add, young!!


----------



## TJNEscada

sis121598 said:


>


WOW!  Thanks for posting these lovely clothes.  I am a huge Downton fan, and the sets and clothes are a big part of the fun!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

TJNEscada said:


> Twinkle, you looks so cute and pretty!  And, I should add, young!!



Thanks! Hopefully, not too young; I will be 47 in September. You look so fabulous, as well.
We're neighbors, I think . I am in the south bay, South San Jose to narrow it down...what vicinity are you in?

Susie! Glad to see you back! I was wondering where you and Nat had gotten off to 
Food is good....as long as it's good food . 

My honey was off today, we slept in until 10; lazed about puttering in the garden, reading the paper and then took the kids to mini golf. Date night tonight. We went to 'our place'. It is nice to be older and have a slower pace 

Rag and bone skinnies, halogan tank, Vuitton sunnies perched on my head.







I have an odd thank you I want to get out...and I decided to throw it out and up here as it is kind of a lifestyle thing. One of the Mods here on tPF, Cobaltblu, is a beekeeper...we are not particularly 'friends', we have had friendly exchanges, but we have also butted heads in the KK thread...but her signature is about bees...and that is where this story is going...

We often throw things out into the universe...onto social media, this forum, etc...and we don't realize the impact they can make. We often think people don't pay attention or it is just white noise....and often it is, but sometimes you can make an impact on people and that is worth remembering.

I have wanted a vegetable garden for awhile...but I am fairly lazy, path of least resistance and I can afford to shop organic...yeah, not a lot of motivators. Everyday I see Cobalts signature...it sinks in, it sinks in. I see different things about bees, I think about Cobalt...finally, I am going to plant my veggie garden...even though my instinct is typical, "I want only edible plants"...I remember Cobalt and her signature and all I have learned and paid attention to since that signature has sunk in...and I plant so many bee friendly plants that now I can not walk in my back yard and not see dozens of bees.

I tried hard to get some snaps of the bees, but a photographer, I am not.
Some snaps of the garden (my DD doing her Lady Godiva impression picking beans), herb spiral and the center piece....the bush the bees adore...the colbaltblu bush...oh, I mean the blue basil. ETA: Oh, the fountain...which I adore and was my mother's day gift from DS25...is for...the bees


----------



## CobaltBlu

twinkle.tink said:


> Thanks! Hopefully, not too young; I will be 47 in September. You look so fabulous, as well.
> We're neighbors, I think . I am in the south bay, South San Jose to narrow it down...what vicinity are you in?
> 
> Susie! Glad to see you back! I was wondering where you and Nat had gotten off to
> Food is good....as long as it's good food .
> 
> My honey was off today, we slept in until 10; lazed about puttering in the garden, reading the paper and then took the kids to mini golf. Date night tonight. We went to 'our place'. It is nice to be older and have a slower pace
> 
> Rag and bone skinnies, halogan tank, Vuitton sunnies perched on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an odd thank you I want to get out...and I decided to throw it out and up here as it is kind of a lifestyle thing. One of the Mods here on tPF, Cobaltblu, is a beekeeper...we are not particularly 'friends', we have had friendly exchanges, but we have also butted heads in the KK thread...but her signature is about bees...and that is where this story is going...
> 
> We often throw things out into the universe...onto social media, this forum, etc...and we don't realize the impact they can make. We often think people don't pay attention or it is just white noise....and often it is, but sometimes you can make an impact on people and that is worth remembering.
> 
> I have wanted a vegetable garden for awhile...but I am fairly lazy, path of least resistance and I can afford to shop organic...yeah, not a lot of motivators. Everyday I see Cobalts signature...it sinks in, it sinks in. I see different things about bees, I think about Cobalt...finally, I am going to plant my veggie garden...even though my instinct is typical, "I want only edible plants"...I remember Cobalt and her signature and all I have learned and paid attention to since that signature has sunk in...and I plant so many bee friendly plants that now I can not walk in my back yard and not see dozens of bees.
> 
> I tried hard to get some snaps of the bees, but a photographer, I am not.
> Some snaps of the garden (my DD doing her Lady Godiva impression picking beans), herb spiral and the center piece....the bush the bees adore...the colbaltblu bush...oh, I mean the blue basil. ETA: Oh, the fountain...which I adore and was my mother's day gift from DS25...is for...the bees



This means the world to me  

Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## sis121598

TJNEscada said:


> WOW!  Thanks for posting these lovely clothes.  I am a huge Downton fan, and the sets and clothes are a big part of the fun!!



They did such a great job with the display. The engagement scene in the snow...they had lighting that looked like snow and they had a video screen behind it with the scene on repeat. What I posted is just a small amount of what was there. They had some great background of what the roles and household duties were too. Well done!



susieserb said:


> Nat and I just came back from LA, sooooo much fun sooooooo many incredible WOACA, some gulp not so much (mutton looking skeletal lamb). Come on gals, I wanted to say the food is so good here, eat up.  At the airport I stole like three shots of gals I like.  Will post later.


Welcome home! I bet you two painted the town. 



housewivesfan said:


> I just stumbled across these pictures  which are fab!  Do you know in which episode she wore the harem costume?  I don't recall it at sll.


It was during the first season. I was so happy to see it in the display, it's one of my favorites.


twinkle.tink said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My friend who is currently in chemo had an interesting perspective. She said she wished more women would wear heats, so it would not be an automatic assumption of hat = cancer.


True! I have a hard time putting a hat on my head and not thinking of chemo. Too bad, I used to like hats...


twinkle.tink said:


> Thanks! Hopefully, not too young; I will be 47 in September. You look so fabulous, as well.
> We're neighbors, I think . I am in the south bay, South San Jose to narrow it down...what vicinity are you in?
> 
> Susie! Glad to see you back! I was wondering where you and Nat had gotten off to
> Food is good....as long as it's good food .
> 
> My honey was off today, we slept in until 10; lazed about puttering in the garden, reading the paper and then took the kids to mini golf. Date night tonight. We went to 'our place'. It is nice to be older and have a slower pace
> 
> Rag and bone skinnies, halogan tank, Vuitton sunnies perched on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an odd thank you I want to get out...and I decided to throw it out and up here as it is kind of a lifestyle thing. One of the Mods here on tPF, Cobaltblu, is a beekeeper...we are not particularly 'friends', we have had friendly exchanges, but we have also butted heads in the KK thread...but her signature is about bees...and that is where this story is going...
> 
> We often throw things out into the universe...onto social media, this forum, etc...and we don't realize the impact they can make. We often think people don't pay attention or it is just white noise....and often it is, but sometimes you can make an impact on people and that is worth remembering.
> 
> I have wanted a vegetable garden for awhile...but I am fairly lazy, path of least resistance and I can afford to shop organic...yeah, not a lot of motivators. Everyday I see Cobalts signature...it sinks in, it sinks in. I see different things about bees, I think about Cobalt...finally, I am going to plant my veggie garden...even though my instinct is typical, "I want only edible plants"...I remember Cobalt and her signature and all I have learned and paid attention to since that signature has sunk in...and I plant so many bee friendly plants that now I can not walk in my back yard and not see dozens of bees.
> 
> I tried hard to get some snaps of the bees, but a photographer, I am not.
> Some snaps of the garden (my DD doing her Lady Godiva impression picking beans), herb spiral and the center piece....the bush the bees adore...the colbaltblu bush...oh, I mean the blue basil. ETA: Oh, the fountain...which I adore and was my mother's day gift from DS25...is for...the bees



I loved reading about your journey. It's funny how we impact each other's lives across the internet...


----------



## Megs

twinkle.tink said:


> Thanks! Hopefully, not too young; I will be 47 in September. You look so fabulous, as well.
> We're neighbors, I think . I am in the south bay, South San Jose to narrow it down...what vicinity are you in?
> 
> Susie! Glad to see you back! I was wondering where you and Nat had gotten off to
> Food is good....as long as it's good food .
> 
> My honey was off today, we slept in until 10; lazed about puttering in the garden, reading the paper and then took the kids to mini golf. Date night tonight. We went to 'our place'. It is nice to be older and have a slower pace
> 
> Rag and bone skinnies, halogan tank, Vuitton sunnies perched on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an odd thank you I want to get out...and I decided to throw it out and up here as it is kind of a lifestyle thing. One of the Mods here on tPF, Cobaltblu, is a beekeeper...we are not particularly 'friends', we have had friendly exchanges, but we have also butted heads in the KK thread...but her signature is about bees...and that is where this story is going...
> 
> We often throw things out into the universe...onto social media, this forum, etc...and we don't realize the impact they can make. We often think people don't pay attention or it is just white noise....and often it is, but sometimes you can make an impact on people and that is worth remembering.
> 
> I have wanted a vegetable garden for awhile...but I am fairly lazy, path of least resistance and I can afford to shop organic...yeah, not a lot of motivators. Everyday I see Cobalts signature...it sinks in, it sinks in. I see different things about bees, I think about Cobalt...finally, I am going to plant my veggie garden...even though my instinct is typical, "I want only edible plants"...I remember Cobalt and her signature and all I have learned and paid attention to since that signature has sunk in...and I plant so many bee friendly plants that now I can not walk in my back yard and not see dozens of bees.
> 
> I tried hard to get some snaps of the bees, but a photographer, I am not.
> Some snaps of the garden (my DD doing her Lady Godiva impression picking beans), herb spiral and the center piece....the bush the bees adore...the colbaltblu bush...oh, I mean the blue basil. ETA: Oh, the fountain...which I adore and was my mother's day gift from DS25...is for...the bees



Awwww man, this brought a tear to my eye! Love the forum love 

Tink, you've been such a long time member and such an amazing supporter, we adore you (and everyone else!)


----------



## sis121598

So the Nordstrom Anniversary sale started and I was looking for a a dress for my upcoming 25th anniversary date in early Sept. I wanted something to (finally!) wear with my Sam Edelman Rockstar Doppelganger shoes. I found this:http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/isaac-mizrahi-new-york-surplice-jersey-dress-regular-petite/3792211?cm_em=&cm_mmc=email_tran-_-071814-_-order_confirm-_-proddescr1

I have been looking for a pair of leopard flats, I know we talked about this before. I saw a cute pair of Speery's driving loafers on the Nordstrom sale, but there were no reviews. I googled around and low and behold a pair of Stuart Weitzman leopard flats was on sale at 6 pm for $104.99 http://www.6pm.com/stuart-weitzman-mach-1-beige-leo-ultra I wear between 7-8 and the sizing is limited. I got 7.5, I hope it fits!


----------



## TJNEscada

twinkle.tink said:


> Thanks! Hopefully, not too young; I will be 47 in September. You look so fabulous, as well.
> We're neighbors, I think . I am in the south bay, South San Jose to narrow it down...what vicinity are you in?
> 
> Susie! Glad to see you back! I was wondering where you and Nat had gotten off to
> Food is good....as long as it's good food .
> 
> My honey was off today, we slept in until 10; lazed about puttering in the garden, reading the paper and then took the kids to mini golf. Date night tonight. We went to 'our place'. It is nice to be older and have a slower pace
> 
> Rag and bone skinnies, halogan tank, Vuitton sunnies perched on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an odd thank you I want to get out...and I decided to throw it out and up here as it is kind of a lifestyle thing. One of the Mods here on tPF, Cobaltblu, is a beekeeper...we are not particularly 'friends', we have had friendly exchanges, but we have also butted heads in the KK thread...but her signature is about bees...and that is where this story is going...
> 
> We often throw things out into the universe...onto social media, this forum, etc...and we don't realize the impact they can make. We often think people don't pay attention or it is just white noise....and often it is, but sometimes you can make an impact on people and that is worth remembering.
> 
> I have wanted a vegetable garden for awhile...but I am fairly lazy, path of least resistance and I can afford to shop organic...yeah, not a lot of motivators. Everyday I see Cobalts signature...it sinks in, it sinks in. I see different things about bees, I think about Cobalt...finally, I am going to plant my veggie garden...even though my instinct is typical, "I want only edible plants"...I remember Cobalt and her signature and all I have learned and paid attention to since that signature has sunk in...and I plant so many bee friendly plants that now I can not walk in my back yard and not see dozens of bees.
> 
> I tried hard to get some snaps of the bees, but a photographer, I am not.
> Some snaps of the garden (my DD doing her Lady Godiva impression picking beans), herb spiral and the center piece....the bush the bees adore...the colbaltblu bush...oh, I mean the blue basil. ETA: Oh, the fountain...which I adore and was my mother's day gift from DS25...is for...the bees


Indeed you look youthful young, not trying to hard young!  Whatever you are doing, keep at it girl!!  Indeed we are neighbors.  I am in San Carlos    Your garden looks terrific, I need to apply some elbow grease to mine!!


----------



## susieserb

So I see this pic of my ALL TIME FAVORITE WOACA DONNA _FREAKIN_ MILLS.  As I said before even in my 20's (while Donna in her 40's) blew me away with her savvy beauty.

The Enquirer has a picture of Donna (at 73) with ((((gasp)))) sleevey add ons (just like discussed from a PP) _but_ paired with a evening gown and oddly IT WORKS??

Chchchchc check it out?


----------



## susieserb

Radom WOACA's at the airport; all with grey hair but with very different looks.  Wish the pics could be better but it's hard to be discreet while stealing a shot


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> Thanks! Hopefully, not too young; I will be 47 in September. You look so fabulous, as well.
> We're neighbors, I think . I am in the south bay, South San Jose to narrow it down...what vicinity are you in?
> 
> Susie! Glad to see you back! I was wondering where you and Nat had gotten off to
> Food is good....as long as it's good food .
> 
> My honey was off today, we slept in until 10; lazed about puttering in the garden, reading the paper and then took the kids to mini golf. Date night tonight. We went to 'our place'. It is nice to be older and have a slower pace
> 
> Rag and bone skinnies, halogan tank, Vuitton sunnies perched on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an odd thank you I want to get out...and I decided to throw it out and up here as it is kind of a lifestyle thing. One of the Mods here on tPF, Cobaltblu, is a beekeeper...we are not particularly 'friends', we have had friendly exchanges, but we have also butted heads in the KK thread...but her signature is about bees...and that is where this story is going...
> 
> We often throw things out into the universe...onto social media, this forum, etc...and we don't realize the impact they can make. We often think people don't pay attention or it is just white noise....and often it is, but sometimes you can make an impact on people and that is worth remembering.
> 
> I have wanted a vegetable garden for awhile...but I am fairly lazy, path of least resistance and I can afford to shop organic...yeah, not a lot of motivators. Everyday I see Cobalts signature...it sinks in, it sinks in. I see different things about bees, I think about Cobalt...finally, I am going to plant my veggie garden...even though my instinct is typical, "I want only edible plants"...I remember Cobalt and her signature and all I have learned and paid attention to since that signature has sunk in...and I plant so many bee friendly plants that now I can not walk in my back yard and not see dozens of bees.
> 
> I tried hard to get some snaps of the bees, but a photographer, I am not.
> Some snaps of the garden (my DD doing her Lady Godiva impression picking beans), herb spiral and the center piece....the bush the bees adore...the colbaltblu bush...oh, I mean the blue basil. ETA: Oh, the fountain...which I adore and was my mother's day gift from DS25...is for...the bees


Hey Twinks! Love your effortless beauty both outside and in (your garden is pretty snazzy too).  Love what you had to share.  I miss seeing bees, such a staple in my youth? Now it's wasps and yellow jackets.

Nat's internet is broken, add a whirlwind of post vacation issues(a root canal being one) fixing this faux pas been a back burner.  Her DH is happy with this glitch since any efforts to shop on line have been thwarted (bad husband) ..until, that is he found out the phone is busted too?


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> So the Nordstrom Anniversary sale started and I was looking for a a dress for my upcoming 25th anniversary date in early Sept. I wanted something to (finally!) wear with my Sam Edelman Rockstar Doppelganger shoes. I found this:http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/isaac-mizrahi-new-york-surplice-jersey-dress-regular-petite/3792211?cm_em=&cm_mmc=email_tran-_-071814-_-order_confirm-_-proddescr1
> 
> I have been looking for a pair of leopard flats, I know we talked about this before. I saw a cute pair of Speery's driving loafers on the Nordstrom sale, but there were no reviews. I googled around and low and behold a pair of Stuart Weitzman leopard flats was on sale at 6 pm for $104.99 http://www.6pm.com/stuart-weitzman-mach-1-beige-leo-ultra I wear between 7-8 and the sizing is limited. I got 7.5, I hope it fits!


This dress looks like the Karina ones I sent you the link on.  Go back and cross shop perhaps?  The Stu'ies are spot on (pardon the intentional pun)!!

The Nordstroms at the Grove was crazy sick buzzing with activity.  That anniversary sale had shoppers all jacked up, including my son, "I LOVE THIS STORE"....oh oh...


----------



## V0N1B2

Hey all you Birkenstock-loving WOACAs!  I just noticed that Costco has the Gizeh sandals for $59.99 including shipping but you have to be a member to buy/see the price online.
They have RED in sizes 7,8,10 and SANDAL BROWN in sizes 6,7,8,9,10


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey all you Birkenstock-loving WOACAs!  I just noticed that Costco has the Gizeh sandals for $59.99 including shipping but you have to be a member to buy/see the price online.
> They have RED in sizes 7,8,10 and SANDAL BROWN in sizes 6,7,8,9,10


in birko flor or leather?


----------



## V0N1B2

susieserb said:


> in birko flor or leather?


I am not Birkinstock proficient, but it's these ones:


----------



## Dawn72

housewivesfan said:


> I just stumbled across these pictures  which are fab!  Do you know in which episode she wore the harem costume?  I don't recall it at sll.



It was the episode where she was having clothes tailored and was getting to know Tom Branson. She came late down for dinner to everyone's surprise and Tom looked through the window at her new dinner dress.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> So I see this pic of my ALL TIME FAVORITE WOACA DONNA _FREAKIN_ MILLS.  As I said before even in my 20's (while Donna in her 40's) blew me away with her savvy beauty.
> 
> The Enquirer has a picture of Donna (at 73) with ((((gasp)))) sleevey add ons (just like discussed from a PP) _but_ paired with a evening gown and oddly IT WORKS??
> 
> Chchchchc check it out?


Whoooohooo! I cannot believe she is 73, wowsa! She looks hot!!!


susieserb said:


> Radom WOACA's at the airport; all with grey hair but with very different looks.  Wish the pics could be better but it's hard to be discreet while stealing a shot


Yay! I'm glad they are put together while representing!


susieserb said:


> Nat's internet is broken, add a whirlwind of post vacation issues(a root canal being one) fixing this faux pas been a back burner.  Her DH is happy with this glitch since any efforts to shop on line have been thwarted (bad husband) ..until, that is he found out the phone is busted too?


Ouch! Send her our love and hope she feels better and is up online again soon. I keep saying I need a shopping ban, but it hasn't happened yet...



susieserb said:


> This dress looks like the Karina ones I sent you the link on.  Go back and cross shop perhaps?  The Stu'ies are spot on (pardon the intentional pun)!!
> 
> The Nordstroms at the Grove was crazy sick buzzing with activity.  That anniversary sale had shoppers all jacked up, including my son, "I LOVE THIS STORE"....oh oh...


I'll have to go back and look for the dress you showed me. I'm glad I found it. I haven't been in the actual store for this year's sale, this was just a quick in and out online. I needed a dress and I succeeded! I glanced around, but nothing else really caught my eye. Apparently the dress is sold out now. WOACA bump strikes again! 


V0N1B2 said:


> I am not Birkinstock proficient, but it's these ones:


I'm a member of Costco! The red ones caught my eye, but I read a review that said the dye transfers to you feet!


Dawn72 said:


> It was the episode where she was having clothes tailored and was getting to know Tom Branson. She came late down for dinner to everyone's surprise and Tom looked through the window at her new dinner dress.


Yes! If I had to choose, this outfit was my favorite. Love Sybill too!


----------



## sis121598

According to one review I read, these Birks are leather.


----------



## Hally

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey all you Birkenstock-loving WOACAs!  I just noticed that Costco has the Gizeh sandals for $59.99 including shipping but you have to be a member to buy/see the price online.
> They have RED in sizes 7,8,10 and SANDAL BROWN in sizes 6,7,8,9,10



What?  I'm downing my Xanax now!


----------



## westvillage

Hi. I'm 64 and I'm on board with this apt and funny  thread!  Here's a gray haired woaca at Sunday's Pete Seeger Tribute Concert at Lincoln Center ...  check out her commitment to bracelets ... about 15 silver on one wrist, 15 jade on the other.  It totally worked for her. She was a doll! 

Sorry for the blur; had to maximize size.


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> So I see this pic of my ALL TIME FAVORITE WOACA DONNA _FREAKIN_ MILLS.  As I said before even in my 20's (while Donna in her 40's) blew me away with her savvy beauty.
> 
> The Enquirer has a picture of Donna (at 73) with ((((gasp)))) sleevey add ons (just like discussed from a PP) _but_ paired with a evening gown and oddly IT WORKS??
> 
> Chchchchc check it out?


Hot D*mn! Donna looks flippin amazing.  Her waist is TINY!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Hello Ladies, a few weeks back I introduced myself - I'm 57, 2 grown kids, a husband and a dog. My husband is getting ready to retire - he is saying this year ( we will see). I am coming to you all for some honest opinions - really brutally honest if need be. 

I tend to the conservative side of dressing and had a mother that was a mutton dressed like a lamb so I tend to over think and err on the side of right of right in dressing. My wardrobe is primarily Chanel RTW, and with my husband talking about retirement I have been buying clothing that I think is/will be classic and could be worn for years and years.

So my predicament: I have an opportunity to purchase one of the 3 garments below. I am generally not a sales buyer as my clothes always require alterations and if I don't buy it when it first arrives in the store it will be gone later. One of my favorite people of all times called to say there were some beautiful Chanel pieces on sale and I should look. The following is what I found as possibilities but I need major help and honest, sincere, seriously honest opinions.

Dress A: The peach colored dress.
--  concerns: the lace may be too young for me at the top. I would either have it pinned down so it stays down, starched to keep it up (which is the way it was intended), or cut it out all together. I think I am leaning towards cutting it out, but to take it out removes part of what makes it Chanel.
-- pros: it fits perfectly - which is why it has not sold -- I am very small - (5'1" and skinny ). It's pretty and could be worn with sandals or dressed up. 
-- pertinent info: it's 60% off and I did look at it when it was first out in black but thought the style isn't as classic and the price was equivalent to a Chanel lesage jacket so I passed and bought the Chanel lesage jacket instead. 

Dress B: The green and grey plaid.
-- concerns: the color is not the best for me, and my daughter does not like it one little bit, it would need some alterations ( nothing major) just taking in the sides, shortening it, and wondering how many times I would wear it.
-- pros: its a typical Chanel dress. Very classic and I am more comfortable in it than the peach dress but I really do not like the color.
--pertinent info: 50% off

Outfit C: the ecru colored skirt and top
-- concerns: the skirt - even though it is my size would need to be totally remade - and the bottom cut so that it is all one length. I have a fabulous seamstress so that it is no problem. The top is huge and not my size but she can remake the entire top to fit. I have many many skirts and never wear any of them. 
-- pros: I am the most comfortable in this one and I see many more options for them as separates.
-- pertinent info: both are 50% off and this outfit is the cheapest of the three - still up there but cheaper by at least $600. 

Other pertinent info: I have done all my shopping for fall and winter except for a few pairs of shoes, two more cardigans that I haven't found yet, and a purse or two. So I am very well set for the fall/winter. I live in Southern California, it doesn't get cold here and I could wear all three pieces year around.

Thank you so much ladies for whatever thoughtful sincere opinions you provide. I could really use the help.  I have promised to make my decision by Tuesday afternoon.

PS Sorry, so very sorry, the pictures are so big, I can not seem to get them downsized and I am not technologically minded otherwise I would have done it from my phone and it wouldn't have taken an hour.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Whoooohooo! I cannot believe she is 73, wowsa! She looks hot!!!
> 
> Yay! I'm glad they are put together while representing!
> 
> Ouch! Send her our love and hope she feels better and is up online again soon. I keep saying I need a shopping ban, but it hasn't happened yet...
> 
> 
> I'll have to go back and look for the dress you showed me. I'm glad I found it. I haven't been in the actual store for this year's sale, this was just a quick in and out online. I needed a dress and I succeeded! I glanced around, but nothing else really caught my eye. Apparently the dress is sold out now. WOACA bump strikes again!
> 
> I'm a member of Costco! The red ones caught my eye, but I read a review that said the dye transfers to you feet!
> 
> Yes! If I had to choose, this outfit was my favorite. Love Sybill too!


I'm on a shopping fast; I'm trying for 4 months but really want to do 6.  It's time..I haven't not done something like this ever.  

My black oiled Mayari's bleed onto my feet but after a while it stops.  I used clorox whips to get the stain off my ankles at the end of the day.  This thong style available at Costco is a good price; wish I could wear thongs.


----------



## susieserb

DInG DING dINg

Adore this on you and if I may add I dig the bilevel effect of the skirt.  Is it made to look that way?  Edgy? Why would you want to change it.  

Now the top..are you holding in in the back to make it look like it fits you or is this how it fits without "help".  You look like a million bucks in this outfit and it's the cheapest too "bi-winning"

Just came back from Southern California...a tad jealous...


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> DInG DING dINg
> 
> Adore this on you and if I may add I dig the bilevel effect of the skirt.  Is it made to look that way?  Edgy? Why would you want to change it.
> 
> Now the top..are you holding in in the back to make it look like it fits you or is this how it fits without "help".  You look like a million bucks in this outfit and it's the cheapest too "bi-winning"
> 
> Just came back from Southern California...a tad jealous...



Oh Susieerb, thank you so much for your input! Yes, the skirt is made to be bi-level but I have always been so conservative ( re:mother mutton issues) that I am afraid I would wear it this way for a year and then change it to all one level. And my daughter says she hates that part of it. And, yes, I am holding the top and skirt in back as it is huge and I was hopeful that maybe we could get an idea of what it would look like once altered.

Again, thank you so much for your input!  I am hopeful to hear from more woaca!


----------



## plumed

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies, a few weeks back I introduced myself - I'm 57, 2 grown kids, a husband and a dog. My husband is getting ready to retire - he is saying this year ( we will see). I am coming to you all for some honest opinions - really brutally honest if need be.
> 
> I tend to the conservative side of dressing and had a mother that was a mutton dressed like a lamb so I tend to over think and err on the side of right of right in dressing. My wardrobe is primarily Chanel RTW, and with my husband talking about retirement I have been buying clothing that I think is/will be classic and could be worn for years and years.
> 
> So my predicament: I have an opportunity to purchase one of the 3 garments below. I am generally not a sales buyer as my clothes always require alterations and if I don't buy it when it first arrives in the store it will be gone later. One of my favorite people of all times called to say there were some beautiful Chanel pieces on sale and I should look. The following is what I found as possibilities but I need major help and honest, sincere, seriously honest opinions.
> 
> Dress A: The peach colored dress.
> --  concerns: the lace may be too young for me at the top. I would either have it pinned down so it stays down, starched to keep it up (which is the way it was intended), or cut it out all together. I think I am leaning towards cutting it out, but to take it out removes part of what makes it Chanel.
> -- pros: it fits perfectly - which is why it has not sold -- I am very small - (5'1" and skinny ). It's pretty and could be worn with sandals or dressed up.
> -- pertinent info: it's 60% off and I did look at it when it was first out in black but thought the style isn't as classic and the price was equivalent to a Chanel lesage jacket so I passed and bought the Chanel lesage jacket instead.
> 
> Dress B: The green and grey plaid.
> -- concerns: the color is not the best for me, and my daughter does not like it one little bit, it would need some alterations ( nothing major) just taking in the sides, shortening it, and wondering how many times I would wear it.
> -- pros: its a typical Chanel dress. Very classic and I am more comfortable in it than the peach dress but I really do not like the color.
> --pertinent info: 50% off
> 
> Outfit C: the ecru colored skirt and top
> -- concerns: the skirt - even though it is my size would need to be totally remade - and the bottom cut so that it is all one length. I have a fabulous seamstress so that it is no problem. The top is huge and not my size but she can remake the entire top to fit. I have many many skirts and never wear any of them.
> -- pros: I am the most comfortable in this one and I see many more options for them as separates.
> -- pertinent info: both are 50% off and this outfit is the cheapest of the three - still up there but cheaper by at least $600.
> 
> Other pertinent info: I have done all my shopping for fall and winter except for a few pairs of shoes, two more cardigans that I haven't found yet, and a purse or two. So I am very well set for the fall/winter. I live in Southern California, it doesn't get cold here and I could wear all three pieces year around.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for whatever thoughtful sincere opinions you provide. I could really use the help.  I have promised to make my decision by Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> PS Sorry, so very sorry, the pictures are so big, I can not seem to get them downsized and I am not technologically minded otherwise I would have done it from my phone and it wouldn't have taken an hour.


To me, it seems the cons on your list outweigh the pros for every one of these options. No matter how many of us say you look lovely in x or y, the "cons" may keep you from wearing the item in the end. At these prices, and with the alterations you've mentioned, I think you should love the dress or skirt and be excited that the tailoring will make you look and feel fabulous. In your place, I'd put the money aside until I found something that excites me.

That said, I too think the top and skirt are lovely and the best choice (if you would actually wear the skirt--and I wouldn't alter the hemline because it gives the skirt character).


----------



## stylemechanel

plumed said:


> To me, it seems the cons on your list outweigh the pros for every one of these options. No matter how many of us say you look lovely in x or y, the "cons" may keep you from wearing the item in the end. At these prices, and with the alterations you've mentioned, I think you should love the dress or skirt and be excited that the tailoring will make you look and feel fabulous. In your place, I'd put the money aside until I found something that excites me.
> 
> That said, I too think the top and skirt are lovely and the best choice (if you would actually wear the skirt--and I wouldn't alter the hemline because it gives the skirt character).



Thank you plumed for your input, I so appreciate it. You may be right that my cons out weigh my pros and I will think very carefully about it tonight. There are very few pieces that I fall in love with right away. My most favorite Chanel dress - I hated and really had to be talked into and then over time I began to value it  more than any other and now know that my SA was right. I would have regretted walking away from that one of a kind piece for years to come.  I am a thinker, trigger shy, and worry that I may make a mistake ( now more than usual as my husband is talking retirement)  - I have more than a few missteps in my closets. At this point in my life I really want to make each purchase meaningful and useful. I will take what you have said to heart and ponder it some more. Thank you.


----------



## plumed

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you plumed for your input, I so appreciate it. You may be right that my cons out weigh my pros and I will think very carefully about it tonight. There are very few pieces that I fall in love with right away. My most favorite Chanel dress - I hated and really had to be talked into and then over time I began to value it  more than any other and now know that my SA was right. I would have regretted walking away from that one of a kind piece for years to come.  I am a thinker, trigger shy, and worry that I may make a mistake ( now more than usual as my husband is talking retirement)  - I have more than a few missteps in my closets. At this point in my life I really want to make each purchase meaningful and useful. I will take what you have said to heart and ponder it some more. Thank you.


You're welcome, stylemechanel. I appreciate that you're a "thinker," rather than an instant enthusiast, and am sure you'll find the right answer about these options. And we've all made mistakes, even after careful thought--it's what keeps the consignment stores in business!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I'm on a shopping fast; I'm trying for 4 months but really want to do 6.  It's time..I haven't not done something like this ever.
> 
> My black oiled Mayari's bleed onto my feet but after a while it stops.  I used clorox whips to get the stain off my ankles at the end of the day.  This thong style available at Costco is a good price; wish I could wear thongs.


I ordered the brown pair. I didn't try on the thongs when I bought my other pair. If they aren't perfection, they go back. I may be joining you in the fast. I have been purging items I do not love, but I have been adding a lot of new loves. Now I need to take a breather.



westvillage said:


> Hi. I'm 64 and I'm on board with this apt and funny  thread!  Here's a gray haired woaca at Sunday's Pete Seeger Tribute Concert at Lincoln Center ...  check out her commitment to bracelets ... about 15 silver on one wrist, 15 jade on the other.  It totally worked for her. She was a doll!
> 
> Sorry for the blur; had to maximize size.


She is owning it!



TJNEscada said:


> Hot D*mn! Donna looks flippin amazing.  Her waist is TINY!!


I had to go back and look again...and yes,she has learned how to pose to accentuate the positive.


stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies, a few weeks back I introduced myself - I'm 57, 2 grown kids, a husband and a dog. My husband is getting ready to retire - he is saying this year ( we will see). I am coming to you all for some honest opinions - really brutally honest if need be.


I need to take more time pondering my purchases. That's a great lesson. I have learned to return items *immediately* that I do not_ LOVE_.

Now, as you've said, in the past you had to be convinced an outfit did work for you, and eventually you came to love it. It's all part of not wanting to make a mistake. I guess I haven't worried so much about that, but I understand it.  My youngest was that way for a while. I couldn't get her to buy anything. Now, she wants to add new pieces to her wardrobe and she's reselling because she has too many things she doesn't wear, a problem too. 

I think you could look great in any of these outfits. You have to feel good in them though, that's more important.  I only read that about #3.  I happen to love the hemline as it is, it makes the skirt special.


----------



## susieserb

westvillage said:


> Hi. I'm 64 and I'm on board with this apt and funny  thread!  Here's a gray haired woaca at Sunday's Pete Seeger Tribute Concert at Lincoln Center ...  check out her commitment to bracelets ... about 15 silver on one wrist, 15 jade on the other.  It totally worked for her. She was a doll!
> 
> Sorry for the blur; had to maximize size.


LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!

On Venice Beach (So. Cali girls should know this), you have Muscle Beach right...well this leathery, old dude was caught wearing silver bracelets/cuffs up to his elbows.  I said to my sister, "Dude stole my look"~


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> I need to take more time pondering my purchases. That's a great lesson. I have learned to return items *immediately* that I do not_ LOVE_.
> 
> Now, as you've said, in the past you had to be convinced an outfit did work for you, and eventually you came to love it. It's all part of not wanting to make a mistake. I guess I haven't worried so much about that, but I understand it.  My youngest was that way for a while. I couldn't get her to buy anything. Now, she wants to add new pieces to her wardrobe and she's reselling because she has too many things she doesn't wear, a problem too.
> 
> I think you could look great in any of these outfits. You have to feel good in them though, that's more important.  I only read that about #3.  I happen to love the hemline as it is, it makes the skirt special.




Thank you so much sis for your input. When I reflect on your comment I do realize that I am taking longer to make decisions about what I purchase than I used to. Maybe I am finally coming into my own and instead of relying solely on my SA for my  wardrobe purchases I am finally doing it on my own - slowly and more thoughtfully than previously.  The power of being a WOACA.


----------



## Tassel Hassel

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies, a few weeks back I introduced myself - I'm 57, 2 grown kids, a husband and a dog. My husband is getting ready to retire - he is saying this year ( we will see). I am coming to you all for some honest opinions - really brutally honest if need be.



Dress 1 - is too spring themed, which makes it more limiting as a versatile dress. Also, I don't think it looks very sophisticated.

Dress 2 - I have to agree with your daughter on this one! The colour is not to my liking. 

Without a doubt, number 3. You look wonderful in it - it suits you the most and is what looks the best out of the three options.

Hope that helps! :buttercup:


----------



## Gerry

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies, a few weeks back I introduced myself - I'm 57, 2 grown kids, a husband and a dog. My husband is getting ready to retire - he is saying this year ( we will see). I am coming to you all for some honest opinions - really brutally honest if need be.
> 
> I tend to the conservative side of dressing and had a mother that was a mutton dressed like a lamb so I tend to over think and err on the side of right of right in dressing. My wardrobe is primarily Chanel RTW, and with my husband talking about retirement I have been buying clothing that I think is/will be classic and could be worn for years and years.
> 
> So my predicament: I have an opportunity to purchase one of the 3 garments below. I am generally not a sales buyer as my clothes always require alterations and if I don't buy it when it first arrives in the store it will be gone later. One of my favorite people of all times called to say there were some beautiful Chanel pieces on sale and I should look. The following is what I found as possibilities but I need major help and honest, sincere, seriously honest opinions.
> 
> Dress A: The peach colored dress.
> --  concerns: the lace may be too young for me at the top. I would either have it pinned down so it stays down, starched to keep it up (which is the way it was intended), or cut it out all together. I think I am leaning towards cutting it out, but to take it out removes part of what makes it Chanel.
> -- pros: it fits perfectly - which is why it has not sold -- I am very small - (5'1" and skinny ). It's pretty and could be worn with sandals or dressed up.
> -- pertinent info: it's 60% off and I did look at it when it was first out in black but thought the style isn't as classic and the price was equivalent to a Chanel lesage jacket so I passed and bought the Chanel lesage jacket instead.
> 
> Dress B: The green and grey plaid.
> -- concerns: the color is not the best for me, and my daughter does not like it one little bit, it would need some alterations ( nothing major) just taking in the sides, shortening it, and wondering how many times I would wear it.
> -- pros: its a typical Chanel dress. Very classic and I am more comfortable in it than the peach dress but I really do not like the color.
> --pertinent info: 50% off
> 
> Outfit C: the ecru colored skirt and top
> -- concerns: the skirt - even though it is my size would need to be totally remade - and the bottom cut so that it is all one length. I have a fabulous seamstress so that it is no problem. The top is huge and not my size but she can remake the entire top to fit. I have many many skirts and never wear any of them.
> -- pros: I am the most comfortable in this one and I see many more options for them as separates.
> -- pertinent info: both are 50% off and this outfit is the cheapest of the three - still up there but cheaper by at least $600.
> 
> Other pertinent info: I have done all my shopping for fall and winter except for a few pairs of shoes, two more cardigans that I haven't found yet, and a purse or two. So I am very well set for the fall/winter. I live in Southern California, it doesn't get cold here and I could wear all three pieces year around.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for whatever thoughtful sincere opinions you provide. I could really use the help.  I have promised to make my decision by Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> PS Sorry, so very sorry, the pictures are so big, I can not seem to get them downsized and I am not technologically minded otherwise I would have done it from my phone and it wouldn't have taken an hour.





I, far and away, love the first peach dress. I think it is extremely classic and absolutely beautiful. I could imagine this dress being worn in every decade. The only thing that wouldn't be perfect for you is that your retired husband's and your lifestyle might make it a bit too dressy for you. Although, we all have to have something "special " once in a while.


----------



## TJNEscada

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies, a few weeks back I introduced myself - I'm 57, 2 grown kids, a husband and a dog. My husband is getting ready to retire - he is saying this year ( we will see). I am coming to you all for some honest opinions - really brutally honest if need be.
> 
> I tend to the conservative side of dressing and had a mother that was a mutton dressed like a lamb so I tend to over think and err on the side of right of right in dressing. My wardrobe is primarily Chanel RTW, and with my husband talking about retirement I have been buying clothing that I think is/will be classic and could be worn for years and years.
> 
> So my predicament: I have an opportunity to purchase one of the 3 garments below. I am generally not a sales buyer as my clothes always require alterations and if I don't buy it when it first arrives in the store it will be gone later. One of my favorite people of all times called to say there were some beautiful Chanel pieces on sale and I should look. The following is what I found as possibilities but I need major help and honest, sincere, seriously honest opinions.
> 
> Dress A: The peach colored dress.
> --  concerns: the lace may be too young for me at the top. I would either have it pinned down so it stays down, starched to keep it up (which is the way it was intended), or cut it out all together. I think I am leaning towards cutting it out, but to take it out removes part of what makes it Chanel.
> -- pros: it fits perfectly - which is why it has not sold -- I am very small - (5'1" and skinny ). It's pretty and could be worn with sandals or dressed up.
> -- pertinent info: it's 60% off and I did look at it when it was first out in black but thought the style isn't as classic and the price was equivalent to a Chanel lesage jacket so I passed and bought the Chanel lesage jacket instead.
> 
> Dress B: The green and grey plaid.
> -- concerns: the color is not the best for me, and my daughter does not like it one little bit, it would need some alterations ( nothing major) just taking in the sides, shortening it, and wondering how many times I would wear it.
> -- pros: its a typical Chanel dress. Very classic and I am more comfortable in it than the peach dress but I really do not like the color.
> --pertinent info: 50% off
> 
> Outfit C: the ecru colored skirt and top
> -- concerns: the skirt - even though it is my size would need to be totally remade - and the bottom cut so that it is all one length. I have a fabulous seamstress so that it is no problem. The top is huge and not my size but she can remake the entire top to fit. I have many many skirts and never wear any of them.
> -- pros: I am the most comfortable in this one and I see many more options for them as separates.
> -- pertinent info: both are 50% off and this outfit is the cheapest of the three - still up there but cheaper by at least $600.
> 
> Other pertinent info: I have done all my shopping for fall and winter except for a few pairs of shoes, two more cardigans that I haven't found yet, and a purse or two. So I am very well set for the fall/winter. I live in Southern California, it doesn't get cold here and I could wear all three pieces year around.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for whatever thoughtful sincere opinions you provide. I could really use the help.  I have promised to make my decision by Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> PS Sorry, so very sorry, the pictures are so big, I can not seem to get them downsized and I am not technologically minded otherwise I would have done it from my phone and it wouldn't have taken an hour.




Ok, first question, are you buying these because they are on sale/a 'deal'?  I don't know about you but every time I do a big closet cleanse the stuff that gets tossed are 'deals' that I bought because they were 70% off (!) not because I loved them.  That said, it's better to pay full boat for something you totally love.   1. The peach - I find this awful, sort of like an overdone slip.  Does it want to be military with those gold buttons?  Undies with the lace?   1950s vibe with the pleats?   It's all over the place! It reminds me of those awful Jessica McLintock lacey things from the late 70s/early 80s that were the rage for prom. Sorry!  2. I love the cut of this but the fabric/color does nothing for your super cute figure.  It's sort of den sofa plaid.  Just not good.   3. Now this is smart!  I especially love the top!  You can mix these with other things you have. My 2 cents


----------



## twinkle.tink

stylemechanel said:


> Oh Susieerb, thank you so much for your input! Yes, the skirt is made to be bi-level but I have always been so conservative ( re:mother mutton issues) that I am afraid I would wear it this way for a year and then change it to all one level. And my daughter says she hates that part of it. And, yes, I am holding the top and skirt in back as it is huge and I was hopeful that maybe we could get an idea of what it would look like once altered.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your input!  I am hopeful to hear from more woaca!



Love! Love! Love! the third one 

I like the bi-level, as well


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> Well thank goodness most of the ladies look normal (imperfect!).  It's all about strategic coverups at this stage of the game.  Heather L really looks great in that crochet mini - I am stealing that idea!!    Div, did you survive the swim party in style?!



I'm sorry I am just getting to this now. I actually didn't even have to put on the suit since nobody else did either!!! There were young people at the party as well and they were cavorting around in skimpy bikinis while the WOACAS and MOACAS were ignoring them


----------



## divnanata

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you plumed for your input, I so appreciate it. You may be right that my cons out weigh my pros and I will think very carefully about it tonight. There are very few pieces that I fall in love with right away. My most favorite Chanel dress - I hated and really had to be talked into and then over time I began to value it  more than any other and now know that my SA was right. I would have regretted walking away from that one of a kind piece for years to come.  I am a thinker, trigger shy, and worry that I may make a mistake ( now more than usual as my husband is talking retirement)  - I have more than a few missteps in my closets. At this point in my life I really want to make each purchase meaningful and useful. I will take what you have said to heart and ponder it some more. Thank you.



Welcome and I'm so happy to see you here! I love Chanel clothing and would buy nothing else from here on out if I could. When Susie and I were at Maxfield LA recently I was looking at the Chanel fur chaps for arms. Wish I had a pic. They cost $6000 but they were very versatile! Sort of like a fur shrug without and shrug part - just the sleeves. You drape them over coats or jackets or sleeveless dresses! I couldn't believe I was seriously considering these items. (as if) 

I realize I am too late to offer any opinions but I see that my sister and others have voiced what I also was thinking. Sales like that drive me crazy as well but ultimately I have to rein myself in and really ask - will this be a heart thumpingly special piece for a looooong time?  Do I have places to wear it? Really? Will it make me feel like a million bucks every time I put it on? If there is too much doubt it is better to wait and save your money so that you can strike cleanly if necessary. Look at me with all this advice that I need to follow myself.....

Meanwhile I have to say that you have such a cute figure that you really needn't worry about mutton and lambishness? That sort of thing will be impossible for you since your natural stylishness and taste level will outlaw it every time!


----------



## divnanata

I have been on a frustratingly painful shopping break brought on by several irritating factors: 1) The DH has been flipped out by recent OTT purchases - namely that blue feather YSL jacket - and is making it my responsibility to pay for a lot of stuff while simultaneously banning me from further purchases. This morning he said something about a "budget". Yuck and double yuck. Budgets never work when that TDF item enters the picture.

But I guess it doesn't matter since 2) it is becoming increasingly difficult to find things I want to wear. Or CAN wear. I can't find a super cute non dowdy  - not short and not long - summer dress to save my life. Also after playing the fashion game for fifty years I am so over and bored with the cycling by of the same old same old. We've seen it all before numerous times and we've cleansed them from our closets which makes it even more difficult to "go" there again.

3) My internet's being down really drove home how addicted I am to an online life versus living it IRL - LOL!  Is anybody doing that DVF Google Glass thing? She has the same problem I do. Barry Diller - her DH - won't let her bring an iPad to bed.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I have been on a frustratingly painful shopping break brought on by several irritating factors: 1) The DH has been flipped out by recent OTT purchases - namely that blue feather YSL jacket - and is making it my responsibility to pay for a lot of stuff while simultaneously banning me from further purchases. This morning he said something about a "budget". Yuck and double yuck. Budgets never work when that TDF item enters the picture.
> 
> But I guess it doesn't matter since 2) it is becoming increasingly difficult to find things I want to wear. Or CAN wear. I can't find a super cute non dowdy  - not short and not long - summer dress to save my life. Also after playing the fashion game for fifty years I am so over and bored with the cycling by of the same old same old. We've seen it all before numerous times and we've cleansed them from our closets which makes it even more difficult to "go" there again.
> 
> 3) My internet's being down really drove home how addicted I am to an online life versus living it IRL - LOL!  Is anybody doing that DVF Google Glass thing? She has the same problem I do. Barry Diller - her DH - won't let her bring an iPad to bed.




I situated my work IPad by our bed; as you experienced from our vacay first hand, the thing makes all kinds of bizarre sounds.

Unfortunately DH is annoyed by the bleeps, beeps and soars, said it had to leave the bedroom (OH NO) for many reasons (not just blogging) I need it close by for communications with work stuff.  

It took a while, but I found the volume slide for notifications; I assume the total volume feature would take care of everything; it does not.


----------



## divnanata

After what we saw in LA, Suze and I were discussing the evolution of sportswear and how American style is shifting towards workout wear more and more. Lululemon and the like are revolutionizing everyday dress and the culture of fitness is demanding that we be in shape and dress up to speed at the gym. We need flat stomachs to wear sport bras with spandex tights. Hoodies are allowed as cover-ups but what if it is hot outside? Net-A-SPORTER has begun to offer incredibly expensive gear designed to take you to the gym and beyond. At Fred Segal they pretty much told us outright this is all anyone will be sporting - pun intended. And they stocked a lot of expensive work out techno garb but it came in teeny sizes only.

i exercise almost every day but it is not doing too much to get me looking like 51 year old Lisa Rinna.





And the results of all that sweating:





Did you know Lisa is going to be joining the cast of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills next season? Brandy and Yolo are mad. Lisa (It will get confusing with the other Lisa...) is with her original Hollywood husband and is happy as a clam. Harry's Mad Men gig isn't over yet either.

Another exercise goddess is Christy Turlington. She has gorgeous children and a happy marriage as well - to a Hollywood hunk of her own. She can twist her body all sorts of ways and she looks divine in whatever she puts on.
	

		
			
		

		
	












My good friend and fellow WOACA Louise has been wearing exercise clothes for years when she is out and about doing her errands in the burbs. She has lots of black and white Nike jackets and track pants and that works for me. The pants are stretchy comfy and slimming and there is no danger of camel toe like you get with tights.

I just did 10 push-ups and you have no way of knowing if I am lying or not!


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi ladies,
 I really want to thank you all for taking the time to give your thoughts. So much of what you all said resonated with me and in the end I chose the cream colored skirt and top. I think it will still be classic and appropriate in 5 years  when I am 62  (unlike the peach one) and it has given me enough extra cash to buy a really cute pair of shoes to go with it. 
I am hoping to get it to the seamstress by the end of the week and see what magic she can work. When its done I will come back with another photo and share.

Thank you all again!!! I am grateful 



twinkle.tink said:


> Love! Love! Love! the third one
> 
> I like the bi-level, as well



Thank you twinkle.tink! I think I need some gentle pushes and I am so glad you weighed in!



TJNEscada said:


> Ok, first question, are you buying these because they are on sale/a 'deal'?  I don't know about you but every time I do a big closet cleanse the stuff that gets tossed are 'deals' that I bought because they were 70% off (!) not because I loved them.  That said, it's better to pay full boat for something you totally love.   1. The peach - I find this awful, sort of like an overdone slip.  Does it want to be military with those gold buttons?  Undies with the lace?   1950s vibe with the pleats?   It's all over the place! It reminds me of those awful Jessica McLintock lacey things from the late 70s/early 80s that were the rage for prom. Sorry!  2. I love the cut of this but the fabric/color does nothing for your super cute figure.  It's sort of den sofa plaid.  Just not good.   3. Now this is smart!  I especially love the top!  You can mix these with other things you have. My 2 cents



Hi TJNEscada, your post really made me laugh. You write so well that I could picture your descriptions and your insight - especially with the Jessica McLintock look. I hadn't thought of those dresses in years but still remember one I saw that was blue and white with generous amounts of lace. :giggles: 

As for the sales thing - normally I don't buy Chanel on sale. Primarily because they get so few of my size that when I find it I buy it, otherwise it is generally gone before the sale starts. So yes, the sale peaked my interest especially since Nordstrom was getting every Chanel piece of sale so there was a double rack of items. 

Thanks again for your 2 cents!!



Gerry said:


> I, far and away, love the first peach dress. I think it is extremely classic and absolutely beautiful. I could imagine this dress being worn in every decade. The only thing that wouldn't be perfect for you is that your retired husband's and your lifestyle might make it a bit too dressy for you. Although, we all have to have something "special " once in a while.



Hi Gerry, when that dress had first come out in the boutique my SA really pushed it in black. I thought about it but it cost as much as a Chanel lesage jacket and passed. When I saw the peach one on sale and it fit I did give it some serious thought. But I could not see myself wearing this at age 62 ( a short 5 years away) and I am glad I passed on it. Now that my husband talks retirement I look at clothing in a completely different  way.
Thanks again for your vote and time in commenting!



Tassel Hassel said:


> Dress 1 - is too spring themed, which makes it more limiting as a versatile dress. Also, I don't think it looks very sophisticated.
> 
> Dress 2 - I have to agree with your daughter on this one! The colour is not to my liking.
> 
> Without a doubt, number 3. You look wonderful in it - it suits you the most and is what looks the best out of the three options.
> 
> Hope that helps! :buttercup:



Hi Tassel Hassel, your vote helped tremendously! Thank you so much! 



sis121598 said:


> I need to take more time pondering my purchases. That's a great lesson. I have learned to return items *immediately* that I do not_ LOVE_.
> 
> Now, as you've said, in the past you had to be convinced an outfit did work for you, and eventually you came to love it. It's all part of not wanting to make a mistake. I guess I haven't worried so much about that, but I understand it.  My youngest was that way for a while. I couldn't get her to buy anything. Now, she wants to add new pieces to her wardrobe and she's reselling because she has too many things she doesn't wear, a problem too.
> 
> I think you could look great in any of these outfits. You have to feel good in them though, that's more important.  I only read that about #3.  I happen to love the hemline as it is, it makes the skirt special.



Thank you again sis, for your input and comments. You are right I am much more careful now about my choices then I used to be - partly because I have made a few mistakes this year and they were Chanel pieces at full retail, I did not take enough time to think it though and I am not one to make returns the way I should  :cry:

I figure I will keep the hem line as is for a year or two and then see how I feel about later - it can always be altered in a few years.

Thank you again for your help!!!



plumed said:


> You're welcome, stylemechanel. I appreciate that you're a "thinker," rather than an instant enthusiast, and am sure you'll find the right answer about these options. And we've all made mistakes, even after careful thought--it's what keeps the consignment stores in business!



You are so funny and that is so true. I will think about pulling out my mistakes and sending to  consignment. I generally don't do that as I dislike the process of photographing them and waiting for an answer.  I use Yoogi's Closet and have always had very good luck with my purses so maybe this will work too. Thank  you!


----------



## twinkle.tink

CobaltBlu said:


> This means the world to me
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart.



I am so glad. Sometimes I feel like I dork...so I am never sure if I should share or not 




Megs said:


> Awwww man, this brought a tear to my eye! Love the forum love
> 
> Tink, you've been such a long time member and such an amazing supporter, we adore you (and everyone else!)



Thanks so much, Megs!

Thought of you and tPF today...and the designer on the beach post...I say absolutely! My Pampelonne went today!


----------



## stylemechanel

divnanata said:


> Welcome and I'm so happy to see you here! I love Chanel clothing and would buy nothing else from here on out if I could. When Susie and I were at Maxfield LA recently I was looking at the Chanel fur chaps for arms. Wish I had a pic. They cost $6000 but they were very versatile! Sort of like a fur shrug without and shrug part - just the sleeves. You drape them over coats or jackets or sleeveless dresses! I couldn't believe I was seriously considering these items. (as if)
> 
> I realize I am too late to offer any opinions but I see that my sister and others have voiced what I also was thinking. Sales like that drive me crazy as well but ultimately I have to rein myself in and really ask - will this be a heart thumpingly special piece for a looooong time?  Do I have places to wear it? Really? Will it make me feel like a million bucks every time I put it on? If there is too much doubt it is better to wait and save your money so that you can strike cleanly if necessary. Look at me with all this advice that I need to follow myself.....
> 
> Meanwhile I have to say that you have such a cute figure that you really needn't worry about mutton and lambishness? That sort of thing will be impossible for you since your natural stylishness and taste level will outlaw it every time!



Hi divananata! I was so happy to see a response from you and it is never too late.

 I know exactly what you are talking about with the fur chaps. Karl's last show was really devoted and focused on Texas, cowgirls, Native Americans and the chaps fit in with that perfectly. And all of it is very expensive this time - even the lesage jacket I bought from the Paris-Dallas show was more than I expected or had seen before. I am afraid that at some point Chanel will be beyond what I reasonably expect to pay for clothing.. The funny thing is when I discovered Chanel some 10 to 12 years ago I educated my husband on the pros by saying that his classics will never go out of style and up until recently that was true. I still wear all of the pieces I bought then and throughout the years. But over the last two years I really see the focus going toward a younger crowd with styles ( or maybe  I am just getting older and my thoughts about garments are changing) that may only be relevant for two years at best. 

I bet you looked amazing in the chaps, you have a style that I admire.

I have decided to write your questions about the clothing into my phone and when I find pieces I will start by asking myself those questions. Thank you!!!!

And thank you so much for the lovely complements. But no matter what I will always be worried  (overly concerned) about the mutton/lamb issue. I think I was psychologically scarred by my mother who epitomized the concept  of mutton/lamb until the day she died and I still shudder at her choices. 




divnanata said:


> After what we saw in LA, Suze and I were discussing the evolution of sportswear and how American style is shifting towards workout wear more and more. Lululemon and the like are revolutionizing everyday dress and the culture of fitness is demanding that we be in shape and dress up to speed at the gym.....
> i exercise almost every day but it is not doing too much to get me looking like 51 year old Lisa Rinna......
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Out here in Southern California Lorna Jane has surpassed Lululemon and in my opinion is of better quality (unless you are 6" tall then Lululemon is for  you - they make their pants longer). Lorna Jane also takes care of the rise so no embarrassment there either.  It is worth checking out their web site. I find their clothes completely appropriate for WOACA - they have many styles that are not skin tight and allow for comfort. Price is about the same. ( Oh and I have no affiliation with them I just like the company better - it wears better too.)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for chiming in! I am so glad you did!


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Hi divananata! I was so happy to see a response from you and it is never too late.
> 
> I know exactly what you are talking about with the fur chaps. Karl's last show was really devoted and focused on Texas, cowgirls, Native Americans and the chaps fit in with that perfectly. And all of it is very expensive this time - even the lesage jacket I bought from the Paris-Dallas show was more than I expected or had seen before. I am afraid that at some point Chanel will be beyond what I reasonably expect to pay for clothing.. The funny thing is when I discovered Chanel some 10 to 12 years ago I educated my husband on the pros by saying that his classics will never go out of style and up until recently that was true. I still wear all of the pieces I bought then and throughout the years. But over the last two years I really see the focus going toward a younger crowd with styles ( or maybe  I am just getting older and my thoughts about garments are changing) that may only be relevant for two years at best.
> 
> I bet you looked amazing in the chaps, you have a style that I admire.
> 
> I have decided to write your questions about the clothing into my phone and when I find pieces I will start by asking myself those questions. Thank you!!!!
> 
> And thank you so much for the lovely complements. But no matter what I will always be worried  (overly concerned) about the mutton/lamb issue. I think I was psychologically scarred by my mother who epitomized the concept  of mutton/lamb until the day she died and I still shudder at her choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divnanata said:
> 
> 
> 
> After what we saw in LA, Suze and I were discussing the evolution of sportswear and how American style is shifting towards workout wear more and more. Lululemon and the like are revolutionizing everyday dress and the culture of fitness is demanding that we be in shape and dress up to speed at the gym.....
> i exercise almost every day but it is not doing too much to get me looking like 51 year old Lisa Rinna......
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Out here in Southern California Lorna Jane has surpassed Lululemon and in my opinion is of better quality (unless you are 6" tall then Lululemon is for  you - they make their pants longer). Lorna Jane also takes care of the rise so no embarrassment there either.  It is worth checking out their web site. I find their clothes completely appropriate for WOACA - they have many styles that are not skin tight and allow for comfort. Price is about the same. ( Oh and I have no affiliation with them I just like the company better - it wears better too.)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for chiming in! I am so glad you did!
> 
> 
> 
> Highlight, copy, cut and paste *Lorna Jane*.  Lulu has filled a niche in my wardrobe in a way I never expected.  It's their "going" out line (that's what I call it).  I bought two fabulous pencil skirts and one dolman sleeve (Rick Owenish) sweatshirt jacket and I just love those pieces.  I'll keep buying stuff like that from the lemon and will look at other designers.
> 
> When we were at Fred Segal's there was an athletic design house called OUT.  They also had a sweatshirt jacket, a tailored blazer but it was pushing the 400 dollar mark and quite frankly I didn't want to spend that much on a sweat shirt blazer...
Click to expand...


----------



## susieserb

Quote from stylemechanel: *And thank you so much for the lovely complements. But no matter what I will always be worried  (overly concerned) about the mutton/lamb issue. I think I was psychologically scarred by my mother who epitomized the concept  of mutton/lamb until the day she died and I still shudder at her choices. *


Wow, so a mother trying to look young can really impact her kids in a bad way (I believe it).  Even my DH will say something to me when he thinks I'm overstepping boundaries (aren't those pants a tad tight, is that top too low...KWIM).  

At first I didn't want to listen to him (denial) but then again, he hardly ever expresses an opinion so when he does.....gulp....

So now Chanel you have peaked my curiosity about your mother.  Exactly how bad was she?  Ivana ***** bad? Which IMHO is horrific (if you're perplexed go back to the first post for more details).


----------



## TJNEscada

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies,
> I really want to thank you all for taking the time to give your thoughts. So much of what you all said resonated with me and in the end I chose the cream colored skirt and top. I think it will still be classic and appropriate in 5 years  when I am 62  (unlike the peach one) and it has given me enough extra cash to buy a really cute pair of shoes to go with it.
> I am hoping to get it to the seamstress by the end of the week and see what magic she can work. When its done I will come back with another photo and share.
> 
> Thank you all again!!! I am grateful
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you twinkle.tink! I think I need some gentle pushes and I am so glad you weighed in!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TJNEscada, your post really made me laugh. You write so well that I could picture your descriptions and your insight - especially with the Jessica McLintock look. I hadn't thought of those dresses in years but still remember one I saw that was blue and white with generous amounts of lace. :giggles:
> 
> As for the sales thing - normally I don't buy Chanel on sale. Primarily because they get so few of my size that when I find it I buy it, otherwise it is generally gone before the sale starts. So yes, the sale peaked my interest especially since Nordstrom was getting every Chanel piece of sale so there was a double rack of items.
> 
> Thanks again for your 2 cents!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gerry, when that dress had first come out in the boutique my SA really pushed it in black. I thought about it but it cost as much as a Chanel lesage jacket and passed. When I saw the peach one on sale and it fit I did give it some serious thought. But I could not see myself wearing this at age 62 ( a short 5 years away) and I am glad I passed on it. Now that my husband talks retirement I look at clothing in a completely different  way.
> Thanks again for your vote and time in commenting!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tassel Hassel, your vote helped tremendously! Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again sis, for your input and comments. You are right I am much more careful now about my choices then I used to be - partly because I have made a few mistakes this year and they were Chanel pieces at full retail, I did not take enough time to think it though and I am not one to make returns the way I should  :cry:
> 
> I figure I will keep the hem line as is for a year or two and then see how I feel about later - it can always be altered in a few years.
> 
> Thank you again for your help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so funny and that is so true. I will think about pulling out my mistakes and sending to  consignment. I generally don't do that as I dislike the process of photographing them and waiting for an answer.  I use Yoogi's Closet and have always had very good luck with my purses so maybe this will work too. Thank  you!




Heehee, glad that post gave you a laugh!  I was chuckling as I wrote it.  I think you made a great choice with the 2pc outfit - NICE!   -TJN  PS I think I am still in angst 25 years later from wearing those truly dreadful Jessica McLintock and GunnySax dresses to the school dance!  When I see anything of that ilk I run screaming in the other direction!!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> I'm sorry I am just getting to this now. I actually didn't even have to put on the suit since nobody else did either!!! There were young people at the party as well and they were cavorting around in skimpy bikinis while the WOACAS and MOACAS were ignoring them


Now that's my kind of pool party - keeping my clothes on! Heehee


----------



## TJNEscada

Lovely WOACAS, I had a bit of a splurge the other weekend and got the Valentino Rockstud kitten heels in the black pat/nude leather combo.  I have to say they go with everything.  I wore them last night to a casual business dinner with my boss (Silicon Valley = trendy jeans go anyplace!) he's a MOACA and was in jeans and a blazer so it all fit right in.  They are such a comfy shoe!  Who knew!  I paired with a rolled skinny jean to show them off, old beaded Valentino cardi (hey, getting out all my Valentino!), a cheapy tshirt and a fun vintage Prada belt in metallic tones.  Well, the overall look must have been youthful as the hostess called me young.  The shoes just paid for themselves with that comment! LOL!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> After what we saw in LA, Suze and I were discussing the evolution of sportswear and how American style is shifting towards workout wear more and more. Lululemon and the like are revolutionizing everyday dress and the culture of fitness is demanding that we be in shape and dress up to speed at the gym. We need flat stomachs to wear sport bras with spandex tights. Hoodies are allowed as cover-ups but what if it is hot outside? Net-A-SPORTER has begun to offer incredibly expensive gear designed to take you to the gym and beyond. At Fred Segal they pretty much told us outright this is all anyone will be sporting - pun intended. And they stocked a lot of expensive work out techno garb but it came in teeny sizes only.
> 
> i exercise almost every day but it is not doing too much to get me looking like 51 year old Lisa Rinna.
> View attachment 2695351
> 
> View attachment 2695352
> 
> 
> And the results of all that sweating:
> View attachment 2695353
> 
> View attachment 2695354
> 
> 
> Did you know Lisa is going to be joining the cast of the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills next season? Brandy and Yolo are mad. Lisa (It will get confusing with the other Lisa...) is with her original Hollywood husband and is happy as a clam. Harry's Mad Men gig isn't over yet either.
> 
> Another exercise goddess is Christy Turlington. She has gorgeous children and a happy marriage as well - to a Hollywood hunk of her own. She can twist her body all sorts of ways and she looks divine in whatever she puts on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695370
> 
> View attachment 2695365
> 
> View attachment 2695364
> 
> View attachment 2695357
> 
> View attachment 2695356
> 
> 
> My good friend and fellow WOACA Louise has been wearing exercise clothes for years when she is out and about doing her errands in the burbs. She has lots of black and white Nike jackets and track pants and that works for me. The pants are stretchy comfy and slimming and there is no danger of camel toe like you get with tights.
> 
> I just did 10 push-ups and you have no way of knowing if I am lying or not!


Not anywhere near the perfection these lovely LA women exude but get a designer workout piece and you can look like a "maniac on the floor"   tourniquet arms, loose middles that zip; get a zippy hair do and you can almost convince  non yoga souls that you are one


----------



## divnanata

stylemechanel said:


> *Hi divananata! I was so happy to see a response from you and it is never too late.
> 
> I know exactly what you are talking about with the fur chaps. Karl's last show was really devoted and focused on Texas, cowgirls, Native Americans and the chaps fit in with that perfectly. And all of it is very expensive this time - even the lesage jacket I bought from the Paris-Dallas show was more than I expected or had seen before. I am afraid that at some point Chanel will be beyond what I reasonably expect to pay for clothing.. The funny thing is when I discovered Chanel some 10 to 12 years ago I educated my husband on the pros by saying that his classics will never go out of style and up until recently that was true. I still wear all of the pieces I bought then and throughout the years. But over the last two years I really see the focus going toward a younger crowd with styles ( or maybe  I am just getting older and my thoughts about garments are changing) that may only be relevant for two years at best. *
> 
> Last May, StylemeChanel,  I shopped Saks Beverly Hills when I happened to be in the area ( I try to be in the area as much as I can since my granddaughter lives close by!) and I forced a beleaguered but kindly SA to let me take pics of lots of Chanel goodies. I planned to keep an eye on them for possible future references and golly - maybe some of these are marked down now and who knows? You could check them out?? Tell me if you like any of them:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure enough this one has already debuted on eBay but it is in my size which is triple yours and close to full retail. It is a beauty, though, and one of the best pieces of the lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fun fringe! I guess this is cowgirl style?
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from the Dallas batch with a sheriff's star print? Looks like the uniforms from "F-Troop".
> 
> 
> 
> This classic is perfection and you probably already have something like it?
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to like cut outs these days but only if they are in the arm area and not exposing any midriff guttage....
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - I LOVE this. But I have to get real. It is a cropped top and it demands a tight fitting longer top underneath. Tight fitting on top of? ...You guessed it. Guttage.
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy Reagan in her heyday would so go here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladylike and so not me. Maybe you? I wish there were some spikes somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeveless for LA weather. Anna Wintour would rock this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one...


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Not anywhere near the perfection these lovely LA women exude but get a designer workout piece and you can look like a "maniac on the floor"   tourniquet arms, loose middles that zip; get a zippy hair do and you can almost convince  non yoga souls that you are one



Suze - you look really hot here! I want a sweatshirt jacket like that.


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> Lovely WOACAS, I had a bit of a splurge the other weekend and got the Valentino Rockstud kitten heels in the black pat/nude leather combo.  I have to say they go with everything.  I wore them last night to a casual business dinner with my boss (Silicon Valley = trendy jeans go anyplace!) he's a MOACA and was in jeans and a blazer so it all fit right in.  They are such a comfy shoe!  Who knew!  I paired with a rolled skinny jean to show them off, old beaded Valentino cardi (hey, getting out all my Valentino!), a cheapy tshirt and a fun vintage Prada belt in metallic tones.  Well, the overall look must have been youthful as the hostess called me young.  The shoes just paid for themselves with that comment! LOL!  Thanks for letting me share



OMG  I totally love those shoes!! And you are rocking them in the outfit. I am so jealous since I would have bought them in a heartbeat and suffered the wrath of ten DH's. Take a picture of yourself every time you wear them just for me so I can live vicariously. I can't even get the largest size on if I scrunch my toes.


----------



## twinkle.tink

TJNEscada said:


> Lovely WOACAS, I had a bit of a splurge the other weekend and got the Valentino Rockstud kitten heels in the black pat/nude leather combo.  I have to say they go with everything.  I wore them last night to a casual business dinner with my boss (Silicon Valley = trendy jeans go anyplace!) he's a MOACA and was in jeans and a blazer so it all fit right in.  They are such a comfy shoe!  Who knew!  I paired with a rolled skinny jean to show them off, old beaded Valentino cardi (hey, getting out all my Valentino!), a cheapy tshirt and a fun vintage Prada belt in metallic tones.  Well, the overall look must have been youthful as the hostess called me young.  The shoes just paid for themselves with that comment! LOL!  Thanks for letting me share



Love!!!


----------



## divnanata

StylemeChanel, you poor thing, you thought I was finished with you. Sadly I have a few more photos from my Saks browsing. I could try to find the SA's name since I kept her card. I told her all about TPF so I had lots of fun. Not sure she did?



This looks like a bathrobe with large marbles sewn on it but hey - I wouldn't kick it out of bed if I won it in a raffle.



I guessed right that this was an editorial piece featured in the May magazine ads. That peter pan collar will never work for any of us but I do like the painterly print.



Sort of a modern take on Pilgrim style? Could be cute!



I think this is hot. I should have tried it on. But once again the dreaded guttage rears its ugly ..er...gut.

This concludes my photo real Chanel fashion show. Glad I had some use of the pics and one never knows what good could emerge from this!


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> Thanks! Hopefully, not too young; I will be 47 in September. You look so fabulous, as well.
> We're neighbors, I think . I am in the south bay, South San Jose to narrow it down...what vicinity are you in?
> 
> Susie! Glad to see you back! I was wondering where you and Nat had gotten off to
> Food is good....as long as it's good food .
> 
> My honey was off today, we slept in until 10; lazed about puttering in the garden, reading the paper and then took the kids to mini golf. Date night tonight. We went to 'our place'. It is nice to be older and have a slower pace
> 
> Rag and bone skinnies, halogan tank, Vuitton sunnies perched on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an odd thank you I want to get out...and I decided to throw it out and up here as it is kind of a lifestyle thing. One of the Mods here on tPF, Cobaltblu, is a beekeeper...we are not particularly 'friends', we have had friendly exchanges, but we have also butted heads in the KK thread...but her signature is about bees...and that is where this story is going...
> 
> We often throw things out into the universe...onto social media, this forum, etc...and we don't realize the impact they can make. We often think people don't pay attention or it is just white noise....and often it is, but sometimes you can make an impact on people and that is worth remembering.
> 
> I have wanted a vegetable garden for awhile...but I am fairly lazy, path of least resistance and I can afford to shop organic...yeah, not a lot of motivators. Everyday I see Cobalts signature...it sinks in, it sinks in. I see different things about bees, I think about Cobalt...finally, I am going to plant my veggie garden...even though my instinct is typical, "I want only edible plants"...I remember Cobalt and her signature and all I have learned and paid attention to since that signature has sunk in...and I plant so many bee friendly plants that now I can not walk in my back yard and not see dozens of bees.
> 
> I tried hard to get some snaps of the bees, but a photographer, I am not.
> Some snaps of the garden (my DD doing her Lady Godiva impression picking beans), herb spiral and the center piece....the bush the bees adore...the colbaltblu bush...oh, I mean the blue basil. ETA: Oh, the fountain...which I adore and was my mother's day gift from DS25...is for...the bees



This IS really special TInk. You look so cute and I could just envision the whole story and the shots of your beautiful and practical bee garden were so lovely. I had a hard time photographing butterflies when Susie and I went to our local butterfly house so I know the difficulty in capturing insects. I wonder if I can add a flowering bush instead of vegetables to attract the critters in my back yard? I can do already potted flowers where you just dig a hole but vegetables sound hard. But as much as I hate bugs, bees are cool.


----------



## twinkle.tink

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies,
> I really want to thank you all for taking the time to give your thoughts. So much of what you all said resonated with me and in the end I chose the cream colored skirt and top. I think it will still be classic and appropriate in 5 years  when I am 62  (unlike the peach one) and it has given me enough extra cash to buy a really cute pair of shoes to go with it.
> I am hoping to get it to the seamstress by the end of the week and see what magic she can work. When its done I will come back with another photo and share.



Wahoo! Can't wait to see the snaps.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> StylemeChanel, you poor thing, you thought I was finished with you. Sadly I have a few more photos from my Saks browsing. I could try to find the SA's name since I kept her card. I told her all about TPF so I had lots of fun. Not sure she did?
> 
> View attachment 2696933
> 
> This looks like a bathrobe with large marbles sewn on it but hey - I wouldn't kick it out of bed if I won it in a raffle.
> 
> View attachment 2696936
> 
> I guessed right that this was an editorial piece featured in the May magazine ads. That peter pan collar will never work for any of us but I do like the painterly print.
> 
> View attachment 2696937
> 
> Sort of a modern take on Pilgrim style? Could be cute!
> 
> View attachment 2696938
> 
> I think this is hot. I should have tried it on. But once again the dreaded guttage rears its ugly ..er...gut.
> 
> This concludes my photo real Chanel fashion show. Glad I had some use of the pics and one never knows what good could emerge from this!


Yep rolled over from the side of my bed to check in here since I can't sleep.  With all sounds totally deafened I can press my fingers into dumbness without catching the wrath of a snoring DH.

Nat I had no idea u captured so many Chanel treasures in that iPhone of yours? AND U share a lot with me?  What the hell, what else do u have it there.  Ur fashion show and descriptions were utter joy on so many levels.


----------



## Dawn72

The SA's facial expression in the last picture says it all ..


----------



## susieserb

Dawn72 said:


> The SA's facial expression in the last picture says it all ..


Laughing~ I thought the same thing too.  It's like, _really? another picture?_


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Suze - you look really hot here! I want a sweatshirt jacket like that.



I'm such a dumb, dumb...This _*IS*_ a Rick Owens jacket.  Not the sweatshirt model from LULU.  

Here's the pic I should have sent (cray, cray)


----------



## jmcadon

TJNEscada said:


> Lovely WOACAS, I had a bit of a splurge the other weekend and got the Valentino Rockstud kitten heels in the black pat/nude leather combo.  I have to say they go with everything.  I wore them last night to a casual business dinner with my boss (Silicon Valley = trendy jeans go anyplace!) he's a MOACA and was in jeans and a blazer so it all fit right in.  They are such a comfy shoe!  Who knew!  I paired with a rolled skinny jean to show them off, old beaded Valentino cardi (hey, getting out all my Valentino!), a cheapy tshirt and a fun vintage Prada belt in metallic tones.  Well, the overall look must have been youthful as the hostess called me young.  The shoes just paid for themselves with that comment! LOL!  Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous...just how I wear mine!


----------



## TJNEscada

jmcadon said:


> Gorgeous...just how I wear mine!


JM treat us to a photo of you in yours!!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> I'm such a dumb, dumb...This _*IS*_ a Rick Owens jacket.  Not the sweatshirt model from LULU.
> 
> Here's the pic I should have sent (cray, cray)




I am loving that neckline on you!!!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> OMG  I totally love those shoes!! And you are rocking them in the outfit. I am so jealous since I would have bought them in a heartbeat and suffered the wrath of ten DH's. Take a picture of yourself every time you wear them just for me so I can live vicariously. I can't even get the largest size on if I scrunch my toes.




Div, I've been wanting those dang shoes for 2 years and not wanting to drop the money on them (and they went up in price - ack!); I have to say they were worth the wait.  I'm also a bit of a big-foot (40 in Manolo, 9.5 in Weitzman) and somehow the 39.5 fit in this -- the toe box is pretty wide for a pointy shoe!   You never know they might fit you!!  If they weren't so expensive I would get another - the hot pink is really calling to me.  Sigh!  They are really something though.  I wore them to a dinner party last week with my Dad and his friends - all folks in their 80s.  Two lovely ladies at the party (ages 78 and 80) both said "Wow, those shoes are amazing!!"  I hope to be that cool when I am their age   Ok, don't let your DH see this, or he'll put a hit out on me for suggesting you should try them - LOL!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> stylemechanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi divananata! I was so happy to see a response from you and it is never too late.
> 
> I know exactly what you are talking about with the fur chaps. Karl's last show was really devoted and focused on Texas, cowgirls, Native Americans and the chaps fit in with that perfectly. And all of it is very expensive this time - even the lesage jacket I bought from the Paris-Dallas show was more than I expected or had seen before. I am afraid that at some point Chanel will be beyond what I reasonably expect to pay for clothing.. The funny thing is when I discovered Chanel some 10 to 12 years ago I educated my husband on the pros by saying that his classics will never go out of style and up until recently that was true. I still wear all of the pieces I bought then and throughout the years. But over the last two years I really see the focus going toward a younger crowd with styles ( or maybe  I am just getting older and my thoughts about garments are changing) that may only be relevant for two years at best. *
> 
> Last May, StylemeChanel,  I shopped Saks Beverly Hills when I happened to be in the area ( I try to be in the area as much as I can since my granddaughter lives close by!) and I forced a beleaguered but kindly SA to let me take pics of lots of Chanel goodies. I planned to keep an eye on them for possible future references and golly - maybe some of these are marked down now and who knows? You could check them out?? Tell me if you like any of them:
> 
> View attachment 2696889
> 
> Sure enough this one has already debuted on eBay but it is in my size which is triple yours and close to full retail. It is a beauty, though, and one of the best pieces of the lot.
> 
> View attachment 2696890
> 
> I love the fun fringe! I guess this is cowgirl style?
> 
> View attachment 2696891
> 
> Another one from the Dallas batch with a sheriff's star print? Looks like the uniforms from "F-Troop".
> 
> View attachment 2696894
> 
> This classic is perfection and you probably already have something like it?
> 
> View attachment 2696895
> 
> I tend to like cut outs these days but only if they are in the arm area and not exposing any midriff guttage....
> 
> View attachment 2696896
> 
> Actually - I LOVE this. But I have to get real. It is a cropped top and it demands a tight fitting longer top underneath. Tight fitting on top of? ...You guessed it. Guttage.
> 
> View attachment 2696897
> 
> Nancy Reagan in her heyday would so go here.
> 
> View attachment 2696898
> 
> Ladylike and so not me. Maybe you? I wish there were some spikes somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 2696899
> 
> Sleeveless for LA weather. Anna Wintour would rock this one.
> 
> View attachment 2696901
> 
> Or this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That red dress with the fringe is totally fantastic!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jmcadon

TJNEscada said:


> Div, I've been wanting those dang shoes for 2 years and not wanting to drop the money on them (and they went up in price - ack!); I have to say they were worth the wait.  I'm also a bit of a big-foot (40 in Manolo, 9.5 in Weitzman) and somehow the 39.5 fit in this -- the toe box is pretty wide for a pointy shoe!   You never know they might fit you!!  If they weren't so expensive I would get another - the hot pink is really calling to me.  Sigh!  They are really something though.  I wore them to a dinner party last week with my Dad and his friends - all folks in their 80s.  Two lovely ladies at the party (ages 78 and 80) both said "Wow, those shoes are amazing!!"  I hope to be that cool when I am their age   Ok, don't let your DH see this, or he'll put a hit out on me for suggesting you should try them - LOL!



The kitten heels ran a little big for me too.  I am normally a 39 in most designer shoes and got them in 38.5. I also have the flat cage rockstuds in metallic pewter and sized up for them because of the thong.  You are right, they are amazing.  I get so many compliments on them!  I'll take a few pics later today after I get dressed...in my workout clothes now


----------



## stylemechanel

divnanata said:


> stylemechanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi divananata! I was so happy to see a response from you and it is never too late.
> 
> I know exactly what you are talking about with the fur chaps. Karl's last show was really devoted and focused on Texas, cowgirls, Native Americans and the chaps fit in with that perfectly. And all of it is very expensive this time - even the lesage jacket I bought from the Paris-Dallas show was more than I expected or had seen before. I am afraid that at some point Chanel will be beyond what I reasonably expect to pay for clothing.. The funny thing is when I discovered Chanel some 10 to 12 years ago I educated my husband on the pros by saying that his classics will never go out of style and up until recently that was true. I still wear all of the pieces I bought then and throughout the years. But over the last two years I really see the focus going toward a younger crowd with styles ( or maybe  I am just getting older and my thoughts about garments are changing) that may only be relevant for two years at best. *
> 
> Last May, StylemeChanel,  I shopped Saks Beverly Hills when I happened to be in the area ( I try to be in the area as much as I can since my granddaughter lives close by!) and I forced a beleaguered but kindly SA to let me take pics of lots of Chanel goodies. I planned to keep an eye on them for possible future references and golly - maybe some of these are marked down now and who knows? You could check them out?? Tell me if you like any of them:
> 
> View attachment 2696889
> 
> Sure enough this one has already debuted on eBay but it is in my size which is triple yours and close to full retail. It is a beauty, though, and one of the best pieces of the lot.
> 
> View attachment 2696890
> 
> I love the fun fringe! I guess this is cowgirl style?
> 
> View attachment 2696891
> 
> Another one from the Dallas batch with a sheriff's star print? Looks like the uniforms from "F-Troop".
> 
> View attachment 2696894
> 
> This classic is perfection and you probably already have something like it?
> 
> View attachment 2696895
> 
> I tend to like cut outs these days but only if they are in the arm area and not exposing any midriff guttage....
> 
> View attachment 2696896
> 
> Actually - I LOVE this. But I have to get real. It is a cropped top and it demands a tight fitting longer top underneath. Tight fitting on top of? ...You guessed it. Guttage.
> 
> View attachment 2696897
> 
> Nancy Reagan in her heyday would so go here.
> 
> View attachment 2696898
> 
> Ladylike and so not me. Maybe you? I wish there were some spikes somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 2696899
> 
> Sleeveless for LA weather. Anna Wintour would rock this one.
> 
> View attachment 2696901
> 
> Or this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello divnanata, I wanted to post a very quick reply and tomorrow or Sunday will go into detail on your photos but didn't want to let this thought slip. The first jacket you showed: the red, white and creme Paris-Dallas Lesage Jacket is the one I bought at the per-order event. I will try my best to post pictures tomorrow or Sunday with the purse and shoes I purchased to go with it. I also altered the front of the jacket as for me - a small person - with the front having these weird "tails" or "points" in front I had to get rid of them. Having said all that I bought the jacket and would say "buy, buy, buy!!!!". I bought it at full retail and if you are seeing it on ebay slightly less than retail and you love it, you should think about it. In my mind it is a traditional Chanel lesage jacket although it has the "cowgirl, Dallas feel". It is not on sale in the boutiques or anywhere else yet.
> 
> I just didn't want to ignore your post, or any of the others, but this jacket is a classic and if you don't like the buttons ( which I will take closer pics of for you) you can always buy different Chanel buttons and make it even more classic.
> 
> Hope that helps until I can give more details. I so wish I had more time to do it now.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your input, I will respond soon, I feel so bad that I can not tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## divnanata

jmcadon said:


> The kitten heels ran a little big for me too.  I am normally a 39 in most designer shoes and got them in 38.5. I also have the flat cage rockstuds in metallic pewter and sized up for them because of the thong.  You are right, they are amazing.  I get so many compliments on them!  I'll take a few pics later today after I get dressed...in my workout clothes now


I am on pins and needles here waiting! I know they'll be so gorgeous. I fell in love with how glamorous the Rockstuds were the moment I saw someone wearing them for the first time and that was in Paris 2012.


----------



## divnanata

stylemechanel said:


> divnanata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello divnanata, I wanted to post a very quick reply and tomorrow or Sunday will go into detail on your photos but didn't want to let this thought slip. The first jacket you showed: the red, white and creme Paris-Dallas Lesage Jacket is the one I bought at the per-order event. I will try my best to post pictures tomorrow or Sunday with the purse and shoes I purchased to go with it. I also altered the front of the jacket as for me - a small person - with the front having these weird "tails" or "points" in front I had to get rid of them. Having said all that I bought the jacket and would say "buy, buy, buy!!!!". I bought it at full retail and if you are seeing it on ebay slightly less than retail and you love it, you should think about it. In my mind it is a traditional Chanel lesage jacket although it has the "cowgirl, Dallas feel". It is not on sale in the boutiques or anywhere else yet.
> 
> I just didn't want to ignore your post, or any of the others, but this jacket is a classic and if you don't like the buttons ( which I will take closer pics of for you) you can always buy different Chanel buttons and make it even more classic.
> 
> Hope that helps until I can give more details. I so wish I had more time to do it now.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your input, I will respond soon, I feel so bad that I can not tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness I am so looking forward to your photos!!! I adore this jacket and I totally understand why you would order it. I want to see every little bit. Dang it that the eBay one sold . Here it is for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean about the points. They weren't so noticeable on the Saks version.
Click to expand...


----------



## twinkle.tink

divnanata said:


> I have been on a frustratingly painful shopping break brought on by several irritating factors: 1) The DH has been flipped out by recent OTT purchases - namely that blue feather YSL jacket - and is making it my responsibility to pay for a lot of stuff while simultaneously banning me from further purchases. This morning he said something about a "budget". Yuck and double yuck. Budgets never work when that TDF item enters the picture.
> 
> *But I guess it doesn't matter since 2) it is becoming increasingly difficult to find things I want to wear.* Or CAN wear. I can't find a super cute non dowdy  - not short and not long - summer dress to save my life. *Also after playing the fashion game for fifty years I am so over and bored with the cycling by of the same old same old. We've seen it all before numerous times and we've cleansed them from our closets which makes it even more difficult to "go" there again*.
> 
> 3) My internet's being down really drove home how addicted I am to an online life versus living it IRL - LOL!  Is anybody doing that DVF Google Glass thing? She has the same problem I do. Barry Diller - her DH - won't let her bring an iPad to bed.



This is me!! Plus, as much as love all the designer stuff, I am getting to that point where I find I just feel guilty with too much consumerism. The amount of $ and just the sheer volume of 'stuff'.

When I cleaned out (well, I am still cleaning, but the bulk) of my wardrobe, I donated bags and bags of clothes, so much of it new with tags. I did not even sell the stuff I should have, I just was 'over' it and sickened by the feeling of gluttony. I got it out quickly and then have been lazy for about 6 months. I just started again, two nights ago, two more large garbage bags are by the front door as I type this. Ideologically, I would love to do a minimalist wardrobe...stop laughing....I said, 'ideologically' not that I actually could.

I was laughing to a friend at the mall..."You know how 80s parties were all the rage, I guess they decided to bring it all back."  It's true, the clothes look just like the did when I was in high school. I have admitted to two jumpsuits...but overalls and the neon...just .  We have also got the late 60's and early 70's cycling, as well.

I know it is the nature of fashion, but yeah....trying hard to only buy what I absolutely love and as much pre-loved as possible.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Also, I am feeling particularly old this week. 

During my insomnia time I have started going through the celebrity street style thread...I don't know 80-85% of these 'famous' celebrities.  When did that happen?


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't know who any of them are either - and most of them all look the same to me. 

I have recently fallen in love with Boden and I fear I will be placing a large order soon.
Anyone have any experience with their stuff?


----------



## Dawn72

twinkle.tink said:


> Also, I am feeling particularly old this week.
> 
> During my insomnia time I have started going through the celebrity street style thread...I don't know 80-85% of these 'famous' celebrities.  When did that happen?



It's okay .. I'm in my 40s and I don't know them either. It just shows we aren't immersed in celebrity life and that's a good thing. Just too immersed in tPF. LOL.


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know who any of them are either - and most of them all look the same to me.
> 
> I have recently fallen in love with Boden and I fear I will be placing a large order soon.
> Anyone have any experience with their stuff?


Bought Boden for my 18 year old son when he was a boy (from England right)...A catalog company with a Gap feel but with a Euro twist?

Never bought for myself however?


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> This is me!! Plus, as much as love all the designer stuff, I am getting to that point where I find I just feel guilty with too much consumerism. The amount of $ and just the sheer volume of 'stuff'.
> 
> When I cleaned out (well, I am still cleaning, but the bulk) of my wardrobe, I donated bags and bags of clothes, so much of it new with tags. I did not even sell the stuff I should have, I just was 'over' it and sickened by the feeling of gluttony. I got it out quickly and then have been lazy for about 6 months. I just started again, two nights ago, two more large garbage bags are by the front door as I type this. Ideologically, I would love to do a minimalist wardrobe...stop laughing....I said, 'ideologically' not that I actually could.
> 
> I was laughing to a friend at the mall..."You know how 80s parties were all the rage, I guess they decided to bring it all back."  It's true, the clothes look just like the did when I was in high school. I have admitted to two jumpsuits...but overalls and the neon...just .  We have also got the late 60's and early 70's cycling, as well.
> 
> I know it is the nature of fashion, but yeah....trying hard to only buy what I absolutely love and as much pre-loved as possible.



Pre-loved is the way to go especially for the couture-ish stuff. The buys I find at certain resale shops sour me on new things. Not all but you know what I mean?! Plus it kills you to pay top dollar when you know you won't get anything back should you decide to recycle down the line. It is a whole new world of shopping fashion. The resale phenomenon also inhibits the paying of top dollar on less mainstream brands like Etro or Brunello Cucinelli. These are wonderful lines that sophisticated fashionistas are drawn to but I'm not sure how many shoppers would be searching them out on the Bay? So it makes me want to invest in Chanel little by little and piece by piece. But then that isn't realistic when it comes to my lifestyle. I spend a lot of time buying groceries and shopping flea market antiques. My usual hanging out times with friends require very casual attire. So it would make more sense to adopt the workout wear trend. Round and round in circles I go....


----------



## divnanata

twinkle.tink said:


> Also, I am feeling particularly old this week.
> 
> During my insomnia time I have started going through the celebrity street style thread...I don't know 80-85% of these 'famous' celebrities.  When did that happen?



I don't know them and it galls me that I only seem to run into reality stars when I am on celeb alert in Hollywood. Unfortunately it makes sense when I realize those are the 'stars' that are dominating television. Susie and I saw Kendall Jenner shopping at Barneys in Beverly Hills this last trip. We couldn't place the boy she was with. Susie thought at first that he was Justin Bieber but I didn't and it wasn't him.

Because of this thread I am researching WOACA celebrities and I only care about them. The youngsters are not particularly glam or appealing to me and quite honestly most of the scrawny guys are not that cute and they DO all look alike.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I don't know them and it galls me that I only seem to run into reality stars when I am on celeb alert in Hollywood. Unfortunately it makes sense when I realize those are the 'stars' that are dominating television. Susie and I saw Kendall Jenner shopping at Barneys in Beverly Hills this last trip. We couldn't place the boy she was with. Susie thought at first that he was Justin Bieber but I didn't and it wasn't him.
> 
> Because of this thread I am researching WOACA celebrities and I only care about them. The youngsters are not particularly glam or appealing to me and quite honestly most of the scrawny guys are not that cute and they DO all look alike.


So do the girls, THEY DO.  Kendal Jenner mildly stands out but they all have long hair parted in the middle....I get Selina Gomez confused with that gal from HS musical Vanessa Hudgens.  Go up a generation Britney Spears with Jessica Simpson (considered older Hollywood now)...but you get the picture.


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Div, I've been wanting those dang shoes for 2 years and not wanting to drop the money on them (and they went up in price - ack!); I have to say they were worth the wait.  I'm also a bit of a big-foot (40 in Manolo, 9.5 in Weitzman) and somehow the 39.5 fit in this -- the toe box is pretty wide for a pointy shoe!   You never know they might fit you!!  If they weren't so expensive I would get another - the hot pink is really calling to me.  Sigh!  They are really something though.  I wore them to a dinner party last week with my Dad and his friends - all folks in their 80s.  Two lovely ladies at the party (ages 78 and 80) both said "Wow, those shoes are amazing!!"  I hope to be that cool when I am their age   Ok, don't let your DH see this, or he'll put a hit out on me for suggesting you should try them - LOL!


And here I bought a pair only a year ago for 500 dollars.  They were python with clear studs (same model that you have).

I broke my rule of not spending big dollars on spike heels (IOW hold on to what I have <<<lots of CL's>>>); so I ended up returning them.  It's the whole cost:#wears ratio issue...I have to use what I have KWIM.

BUT those Rock Studs "almost" made me bend.


----------



## twinkle.tink

divnanata said:


> Pre-loved is the way to go especially for the couture-ish stuff. The buys I find at certain resale shops sour me on new things. Not all but you know what I mean?! Plus it kills you to pay top dollar when you know you won't get anything back should you decide to recycle down the line. It is a whole new world of shopping fashion. The resale phenomenon also inhibits the paying of top dollar on less mainstream brands like Etro or Brunello Cucinelli. These are wonderful lines that sophisticated fashionistas are drawn to but I'm not sure how many shoppers would be searching them out on the Bay? So it makes me want to invest in Chanel little by little and piece by piece. But then that isn't realistic when it comes to my lifestyle. *I spend a lot of time buying groceries and shopping flea market antiques. My usual hanging out times with friends require very casual attire. So it would make more sense to adopt the workout wear trend. Round and round in circles I go...*.



Whee...we're on the same merry-go-round!

Exactly! My 'uniform' this summer has by in large been a pair of jean shorts (bought used) and what ever tank(s) is handy/ color appeals to me that morning. 

I said it earlier, my friends all follow the workout wear trend, so when I go out with them I look ridiculously over dressed, even in a simple summer dress. When hubby and I go out, it is usually casual, as well....which don't get me wrong is fine...it just makes one realize what one really needs.


----------



## twinkle.tink

divnanata said:


> I don't know them and it galls me that I only seem to run into reality stars when I am on celeb alert in Hollywood. Unfortunately it makes sense when I realize those are the 'stars' that are dominating television. Susie and I saw Kendall Jenner shopping at Barneys in Beverly Hills this last trip. We couldn't place the boy she was with. Susie thought at first that he was Justin Bieber but I didn't and it wasn't him.
> 
> Because of this thread I am researching WOACA celebrities and I only care about them. The youngsters are not particularly glam or appealing to me and quite honestly most of the scrawny guys are not that cute and they DO all look alike.





susieserb said:


> So do the girls, THEY DO.  Kendal Jenner mildly stands out but they all have long hair parted in the middle....I get Selina Gomez confused with that gal from HS musical Vanessa Hudgens.  Go up a generation Britney Spears with Jessica Simpson (considered older Hollywood now)...but you get the picture.



I think my comment got lost in translation...I was actually just looking for the clothes...but it popped out to me, that I don't recognize most of the names. With that said, I do now read the celeb section here...dang insomnia! 

Do you other WoaCA suffer insomnia? My friends and I suffer horribly. I sleep maybe 4-5 hours a night. I remember my grandmother was always being up playing solitaire (actual cards) when ever she sat for me...I thought...'she never sleeps'. By the time I got to HS, I finally asked her and when she told me she only slept 4-5 hours, I thought....never! Of course, I was a teen and sleeping about 10 hours a day. I am ever so grateful that I can catch naps and sleep in when sleep does come...because it is definitely on it's own time table these days.


----------



## chessmont

I can't remember the last time I had a really good night's sleep.  If I sleep 5 hours straight it's a miracle.  I wake up and go back to sleep numerous times a night so you know that's not a deep, good sleep.  This started in my 50's.  I might have been in bed for 9 hours but only slept for 6 of them.  I need minim of 7 to function, but 8 or 9 is preferable.  Hah, like that ever happens.


----------



## susieserb

TG for melatonin (I gulp 13 mg OTC nightly) and that helps; also I don't try to eat before I go to bed.  With that said for years I took prescription sleep aids _daily_ i.e. during the peri-menopause years; occasionally I still do.  With driving long hours for my work, I need my sleep~


----------



## divnanata

Gosh guys - I just assumed that my five hours a night were an aberration? I thought I forced it all to happen back when I was working full time and needed downtime to myself so I would stay up later than everybody else. If I try to sleep in it just doesn't happen. Then you read all those articles about sleep deprivation and you begin to wonder if that is the reason I can't remember anything? Or the reason I can't multi-task as effectively as I used to??? It is a comfort to know I am not alone.


----------



## divnanata

I received this article from Vogue.com in my inbox today and I had to take the lazy way out and just transmit verbatim to you all. The title said: "Stylish Women Who Are Redefining the Notion of Age Appropriate Dressing" by Edward Barsamian.

The stylish women included some youngsters like the Olsen twins and Kate Moss but they don't fit any WOACA profile at all and the are OUT as far as I am concerned. Here are the rest that are relevant. At least someone is talking about them! (Although most have been the subject of discussion here already...)

Anna Dello Russo


"Known for her daring street star looks, the 52 year old editor-at-large of Japanese Vogue rarely shies away from any trend that's au courant, managing to pull off the trickiest runway looks on the age spectrum (schoolgirl, pretty ballerina) with aplomb."

Beatrix Ost


"An artist and author, Ost hasn't showed any signs of slowing down at 74. Still mesmerizing audiences with her work, she frequently steps out in distinctive ensembles and regular readers of advanced style.blogspot.com will recognize her signature red lips."

Dontella Versace


"The 59 year old designer has little trouble keeping up with her glamorous circle of friends. In her signature body con looks she is the life and soul of the family-run label for decades."

Diane Von Furstenberg


"Four decades later (after the debut of the wrap dress) the legendary designer's looks haven't strayed from the unfussy, sensual approach to dressing - and she looks just as goo as she did back then."

Iris Apfel


"She's been dubbed a rare bird of fashion and has a closet that's brimming with an exhibition-worthy archive of clothes, but at 92, Iris Apfel is just starting to spread her wings. In addition to acting as a visiting professor at the University of Texas at Austin, she also designs a line for HSN."

Madonna


"The singer and actress has conquered everything she put her mind to in her 55 years and doesn't seem to be giving up her fighting spirit. Her latest fashion triumph? The Givenchy by Riccardo Tisci look she sported to the 2013 Met Gala sans trousers."

Pat Cleveland


"A favorite of fashion doyennes like Diana Vreeland and Carrie Donovan, Pat Cleveland owned the 1970's with designers Halston and Stephen Burrows citing her as their muse. With a career spanning decades, she's seen virtually every trend come and go, but it takes a special kind of woman to wear sequins after 60."

HEY - I wear sequins all the time and I'll bet you do too!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I received this article from Vogue.com in my inbox today and I had to take the lazy way out and just transmit verbatim to you all. The title said: "Stylish Women Who Are Redefining the Notion of Age Appropriate Dressing" by Edward Barsamian.
> 
> The stylish women included some youngsters like the Olsen twins and Kate Moss but they don't fit any WOACA profile at all and the are OUT as far as I am concerned. Here are the rest that are relevant. At least someone is talking about them! (Although most have been the subject of discussion here already...)
> 
> Anna Dello Russo
> View attachment 2699008
> 
> "Known for her daring street star looks, the 52 year old editor-at-large of Japanese Vogue rarely shies away from any trend that's au courant, managing to pull off the trickiest runway looks on the age spectrum (schoolgirl, pretty ballerina) with aplomb."
> 
> Beatrix Ost
> View attachment 2699009
> 
> "An artist and author, Ost hasn't showed any signs of slowing down at 74. Still mesmerizing audiences with her work, she frequently steps out in distinctive ensembles and regular readers of advanced style.blogspot.com will recognize her signature red lips."
> 
> Dontella Versace
> View attachment 2699011
> 
> "The 59 year old designer has little trouble keeping up with her glamorous circle of friends. In her signature body con looks she is the life and soul of the family-run label for decades."
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg
> View attachment 2699012
> 
> "Four decades later (after the debut of the wrap dress) the legendary designer's looks haven't strayed from the unfussy, sensual approach to dressing - and she looks just as goo as she did back then."
> 
> Iris Apfel
> View attachment 2699013
> 
> "She's been dubbed a rare bird of fashion and has a closet that's brimming with an exhibition-worthy archive of clothes, but at 92, Iris Apfel is just starting to spread her wings. In addition to acting as a visiting professor at the University of Texas at Austin, she also designs a line for HSN."
> 
> Madonna
> View attachment 2699014
> 
> "The singer and actress has conquered everything she put her mind to in her 55 years and doesn't seem to be giving up her fighting spirit. Her latest fashion triumph? The Givenchy by Riccardo Tisci look she sported to the 2013 Met Gala sans trousers."
> 
> Pat Cleveland
> View attachment 2699019
> 
> "A favorite of fashion doyennes like Diana Vreeland and Carrie Donovan, Pat Cleveland owned the 1970's with designers Halston and Stephen Burrows citing her as their muse. With a career spanning decades, she's seen virtually every trend come and go, but it takes a special kind of woman to wear sequins after 60."
> 
> HEY - I wear sequins all the time and I'll bet you do too!


Whoa all show stoppers for sure but I can do with out Madonna or Donatella (not good representatives for Italians)..


----------



## twinkle.tink

Just no to the ankle socks 

I actually like Madonna's outfit...for Madonna.

So, I was looking through those snaps (celebrity style) and came across a few of Julianna Margulies  and was surprised I didn't think she looked that stylish and I thought, 'hmmm, I thought I liked her style' so I just did a simple image google...no, do not like her style and then it hit me...ah! I like her character on _The Good Wife's_ style.


----------



## jello_1955

http://thebeautyplus.com/about/

A beauty blog for WOACA.  Haven't had time to really look at it but it looks good.


----------



## EGBDF

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know who any of them are either - and most of them all look the same to me.
> 
> I have recently fallen in love with Boden and I fear I will be placing a large order soon.
> Anyone have any experience with their stuff?



I have a lot of their stuff in my closet&#8230;.I find the quality to be better than similarly priced brands. I really like that their clothing is all in number sizes (not just xs, s, l etc).  And since they are mail order I really appreciate that they have every garment's measurements on the website. They are usually very accurate.I have some of their quirky prints for those days that I feel like being different. Some of the prints are just not anything I'd wear though.

I have found that some of the 100% viscose items WILL shrink no matter how you wash them, so beware.

So what did you order?


----------



## divnanata

jello_1955 said:


> http://thebeautyplus.com/about/
> 
> A beauty blog for WOACA.  Haven't had time to really look at it but it looks good.



Wow! Their philosophy is totally simpatico. I was just spouting off the same language to a group of my WOACA friends last night when we were out to dinner - trying to convince them to forget about the so called ravages of age and to be proud of not being young. They were skeptical thinking I was barring them from doing any plastic or procedures. But it is not about that as this blog points out!


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> I received this article from Vogue.com in my inbox today and I had to take the lazy way out and just transmit verbatim to you all. The title said: "Stylish Women Who Are Redefining the Notion of Age Appropriate Dressing" by Edward Barsamian.
> 
> The stylish women included some youngsters like the Olsen twins and Kate Moss but they don't fit any WOACA profile at all and the are OUT as far as I am concerned. Here are the rest that are relevant. At least someone is talking about them! (Although most have been the subject of discussion here already...)
> 
> Anna Dello Russo
> View attachment 2699008
> 
> "Known for her daring street star looks, the 52 year old editor-at-large of Japanese Vogue rarely shies away from any trend that's au courant, managing to pull off the trickiest runway looks on the age spectrum (schoolgirl, pretty ballerina) with aplomb."
> 
> Beatrix Ost
> View attachment 2699009
> 
> "An artist and author, Ost hasn't showed any signs of slowing down at 74. Still mesmerizing audiences with her work, she frequently steps out in distinctive ensembles and regular readers of advanced style.blogspot.com will recognize her signature red lips."
> 
> Dontella Versace
> View attachment 2699011
> 
> "The 59 year old designer has little trouble keeping up with her glamorous circle of friends. In her signature body con looks she is the life and soul of the family-run label for decades."
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg
> View attachment 2699012
> 
> "Four decades later (after the debut of the wrap dress) the legendary designer's looks haven't strayed from the unfussy, sensual approach to dressing - and she looks just as goo as she did back then."
> 
> Iris Apfel
> View attachment 2699013
> 
> "She's been dubbed a rare bird of fashion and has a closet that's brimming with an exhibition-worthy archive of clothes, but at 92, Iris Apfel is just starting to spread her wings. In addition to acting as a visiting professor at the University of Texas at Austin, she also designs a line for HSN."
> 
> Madonna
> View attachment 2699014
> 
> "The singer and actress has conquered everything she put her mind to in her 55 years and doesn't seem to be giving up her fighting spirit. Her latest fashion triumph? The Givenchy by Riccardo Tisci look she sported to the 2013 Met Gala sans trousers."
> 
> Pat Cleveland
> View attachment 2699019
> 
> "A favorite of fashion doyennes like Diana Vreeland and Carrie Donovan, Pat Cleveland owned the 1970's with designers Halston and Stephen Burrows citing her as their muse. With a career spanning decades, she's seen virtually every trend come and go, but it takes a special kind of woman to wear sequins after 60."
> 
> HEY - I wear sequins all the time and I'll bet you do too!


Ahh Diane Von-F looks sensational.  Classy, age appropriate, lovely.  This is how I want to look when I grow up


----------



## jmcadon

divnanata said:


> Gosh guys - I just assumed that my five hours a night were an aberration? I thought I forced it all to happen back when I was working full time and needed downtime to myself so I would stay up later than everybody else. If I try to sleep in it just doesn't happen. Then you read all those articles about sleep deprivation and you begin to wonder if that is the reason I can't remember anything? Or the reason I can't multi-task as effectively as I used to??? It is a comfort to know I am not alone.



Oh, you are not alone, lol!  A whole nights sleep??? It's been years


----------



## divnanata

I finally drove by myself to Chicago! I've always had this irrational fear of driving solo a far distance to go to a big city, but I conquered it since I was really missing my daughter who lives there. We've been having major fun shopping Michigan Avenue (of course she would and you know why...) and there were several WOACAS I wanted to photograph. I stopped one woman on the street but only had the nerve to tell her that she was beautiful. She beamed "thank you" and my daughter ( my severest critic as daughters are wont to be)  said that it wasn't a nerdy stalkery thing to do at all. Somehow I was braver asking a gorgeous SA at Saks who was sitting down if SHE would let me let me take a pic of her to show my sister who also collects Indian turquoise jewelry. It all turned out to be no problem since she was someone who could be posting right here! Isn't she pretty?


----------



## Freckles1

She's gorgeous! I love Chicago. We lived there as newlyweds and go back atleast once a year. I hope you had a glorious time!!


----------



## cjy

Glad I found this thread!! 53 here!!!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

I finally broke down and ordered a Burberry trench the other day. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. I am uber excited but fearful that it will not fit my not-quite-plus-sized body. It's the largest size they make.


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> I finally broke down and ordered a Burberry trench the other day. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. I am uber excited but fearful that it will not fit my not-quite-plus-sized body. It's the largest size they make.


I ordered my first one last year; stalked the crazy thing till it went on sale.  I must have tried on a dozen of them till I found a coat that I thought looked good for my frame.  Good luck!! Any size I think these coats are random and definitely need to be played with.


----------



## susieserb

cjy said:


> Glad I found this thread!! 53 here!!!


Welcome CJY we're a select group but a savvy one!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

divnanata said:


> I finally drove by myself to Chicago! I've always had this irrational fear of driving solo a far distance to go to a big city, but I conquered it since I was really missing my daughter who lives there. We've been having major fun shopping Michigan Avenue (of course she would and you know why...) and there were several WOACAS I wanted to photograph. I stopped one woman on the street but only had the nerve to tell her that she was beautiful. She beamed "thank you" and my daughter ( my severest critic as daughters are wont to be)  said that it wasn't a nerdy stalkery thing to do at all. Somehow I was braver asking a gorgeous SA at Saks who was sitting down if SHE would let me let me take a pic of her to show my sister who also collects Indian turquoise jewelry. It all turned out to be no problem since she was someone who could be posting right here! Isn't she pretty?


OMG, that woman is fabulous. FA-BU-LOUS!

I liked that blog link too.  I might be on the younger end of the WOACA spectrum (47 in a month), but I feel it's a state of mind. lol. I'm a fan of doing whatever makes you fell good.  Whether it's Botox, fillers, surgery, aging naturally, covering your grey or letting it all loose.... doesn't matter.  

I'm heading to the desert next month and I'm seriously going to hunt around for some turquoise pieces. You ladies have inspired me. I'm not ready for something ornate (and $$$) like the big squash blossom necklaces but maybe something like a big silver and turquoise pendant? I have one turquoise nuggest necklace that I wear a lot!


----------



## susieserb

So yesterday I went to Wally-World to do my weekly grocery shopping and I stop dead in my tracks to ogle this WOACA in her 70's (I'm fairly certain that was her age).  

Too chicken to ask for a photo you'll have to go by my sophomoric description.

Perched on her cropped, messy platinum head was a black and leopard billed cap (like what the ones the Beatles wore in their heyday).  Black, skinny jeans; leopard top; black purse with GH and lots of gold jewelry.  

Honestly, she was a tad unsteady on her feat but girl ROCKED her look.  I wanted to impolitely stare, well actually I DID?

Her husband was tall and lean as well, also in his late seventies and just followed his lovely wife.  You just don't see treasures like this in my small Walmart community.

Here's the lesson I learned; ask to take a pic.  Words could not describe this beauty.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Was chatting with mom. She recently got together with her 80-something and 90-something sisters. She claims that the ones with the best skin and the most well-preserved faces were the ones who wore their make-up foundation the thickest when they were young. This was of course in the days before sunblocks and SPF and UV-blocking makeup. Did they wear their make-up so thick it blocked UV-rays? I asked. Yes, said mom, they wore their make-up that thick.  For some reason I now have this urge to call my elderly aunts the Kardashians.


----------



## purplepoodles

ImaBagAddict said:


> I finally broke down and ordered a Burberry trench the other day. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. I am uber excited but fearful that it will not fit my not-quite-plus-sized body. It's the largest size they make.




Burberry are great! Stalking charity shops back home trying to find a duplicate of my high school uniform winter coat. 

You never know now sizing has a lot to do with style and design now. Fingers crossed you will be thrilled with your choice! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## divnanata

http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/08/68-...ling-stars-in-nars-ad.html#.U-ACalGAjVc.email

I hope sending this link works! Meanwhile we all have to jump on the Instagram/selfie bandwagon so we can capture and promote real world WOACA beauty. Kim K. has built an empire on selfies of her butt. The woman is quite pathetic about her own image but we need a healthier attitude about recording those of our own beauties. Wish we could have seen that gal, Suze.


----------



## divnanata

Freckles1 said:


> She's gorgeous! I love Chicago. We lived there as newlyweds and go back atleast once a year. I hope you had a glorious time!!



It was chock full of adventures of all sorts.  Great shopping and food although I didn't buy myself a thing THERE. And hanging with my daughter's  late-twenty-something friends was oddly fun. They seemed to seek me out - if only it was to pay the bills, I'm sure. We danced and karaokeyed and drank cheap beer in dives.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

It came! So wonderfully constructed...but I would expect no less from Burberry. It's a bit snug in the shoulders and the sleeves are too long. If I kept it I would somehow have to get rid of my back fat.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> It came! So wonderfully constructed...but I would expect no less from Burberry. It's a bit snug in the shoulders and the sleeves are too long. If I kept it I would somehow have to get rid of my back fat.



Are you sure you can't keep it? Do they offer any sort of free alterations? Or heck it would be worth paying for them!

And I saw a commercial today for some sort of body contouring operation that was making a lot of people look terrific and gets rid of back fat- Sono something? I should have written it down?!


----------



## Suzie

divnanata said:


> I finally drove by myself to Chicago! I've always had this irrational fear of driving solo a far distance to go to a big city, but I conquered it since I was really missing my daughter who lives there. We've been having major fun shopping Michigan Avenue (of course she would and you know why...) and there were several WOACAS I wanted to photograph. I stopped one woman on the street but only had the nerve to tell her that she was beautiful. She beamed "thank you" and my daughter ( my severest critic as daughters are wont to be)  said that it wasn't a nerdy stalkery thing to do at all. Somehow I was braver asking a gorgeous SA at Saks who was sitting down if SHE would let me let me take a pic of her to show my sister who also collects Indian turquoise jewelry. It all turned out to be no problem since she was someone who could be posting right here! Isn't she pretty?



She looks amazing and turquoise looks so beautiful on her gorgeous skin.


----------



## purplepoodles

ImaBagAddict said:


> It came! So wonderfully constructed...but I would expect no less from Burberry. It's a bit snug in the shoulders and the sleeves are too long. If I kept it I would somehow have to get rid of my back fat.




Oh so sorry your lovely new coat didn't work out! Would a different style with another style of back flap make any difference?


----------



## ImaBagAddict

I read all of the descriptions of the traditional coat styles on the Burberry website and chose the one with the fullest cut...but maybe there is something I missed.  

I'm going to trek to our local Burberry store next weekend to see what the options are.


----------



## purplepoodles

ImaBagAddict said:


> I read all of the descriptions of the traditional coat styles on the Burberry website and chose the one with the fullest cut...but maybe there is something I missed.
> 
> I'm going to trek to our local Burberry store next weekend to see what the options are.




Good idea! A sympathetic and helpful SA should have a solution. The fall styles are on their way and most stores a some new stock. A friendly SA should know what would suit you. 

ImabagAddicy you inspired me to check out out our local Burberry store which happens to be in an outlet mall. The parking lots have been packed when we go by but that day everything was empty so I ran in. First visit clearly it's been very popular this summer as there was little stock and odd sizes.


----------



## Gerry

Ok,girls, new ideas,please . What do you think are the hot fashion trends for Fall 2014????


So far, I have seen coats with ties (like robes), A line dresses, big,long oversized shirts (kind of tunic like) knitted clothing (to include thick leggings and sweat pants)--sweaters ,of course. 


What have you seen?


----------



## Mullen 130

divnanata said:


> I finally drove by myself to Chicago! I've always had this irrational fear of driving solo a far distance to go to a big city, but I conquered it since I was really missing my daughter who lives there. We've been having major fun shopping Michigan Avenue (of course she would and you know why...) and there were several WOACAS I wanted to photograph. I stopped one woman on the street but only had the nerve to tell her that she was beautiful. She beamed "thank you" and my daughter ( my severest critic as daughters are wont to be)  said that it wasn't a nerdy stalkery thing to do at all. Somehow I was braver asking a gorgeous SA at Saks who was sitting down if SHE would let me let me take a pic of her to show my sister who also collects Indian turquoise jewelry. It all turned out to be no problem since she was someone who could be posting right here! Isn't she pretty?


Wow, gorgeous woman and a gorgeous picture.


----------



## jmcadon

Gerry said:


> Ok,girls, new ideas,please . What do you think are the hot fashion trends for Fall 2014????
> 
> 
> So far, I have seen coats with ties (like robes), A line dresses, big,long oversized shirts (kind of tunic like) knitted clothing (to include thick leggings and sweat pants)--sweaters ,of course.
> 
> 
> What have you seen?



Jeans with patches, and split skirts.


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> Ok,girls, new ideas,please . What do you think are the hot fashion trends for Fall 2014????
> 
> 
> So far, I have seen coats with ties (like robes), A line dresses, big,long oversized shirts (kind of tunic like) knitted clothing (to include thick leggings and sweat pants)--sweaters ,of course.
> 
> 
> What have you seen?


Three things are totally sticking out (to me).  Circle skirts and long skirts; plaid and overalls.

I kind of like overalls if they're thin and drapey.  I adore the new skirts but can only wear the long A-Line or pencil and last NO to PLAID.  It just doesn't suit me unless it's quiet and muted.

http://www.shopbop.com/ci/4/lb/fall2014/western-trend-081014.html?extid=EM_20140810_LBF_B_NO-main


----------



## susieserb

Got this in the mail, LOVE IT!

http://www.refinery29.com/cheap-pro...here&utm_campaign=140809-cheap-products#slide


----------



## Luv iz Louis

In Australia I am seeing some demin skirts, some pleated skirts and denim overalls (like "down on the farm") hehe.
Not liking the fashion so far....


----------



## divnanata

With my computer being on the blink for several days yet again ( and DH fixed it in a few seconds when he returned from being out of town...) I had plenty of time to read the fashion magazines where I found nothing of any import regarding what to find for us in stores. Instead my shopping in Chicago had me trying on a few items I had been mulling for a while. I'll show you those but meanwhile regarding trends in general: (many have already been mentioned)


Sheer panels popping in everywhere
Voluminous, oversized tops in natural colors like stone and heather
Black everything.
Cropped sweaters worn with long white shirts underneath if you're a WOACA
Full skirts
Jumpsuits
Coats reminding me of the 'Spring coats' we wore as kids
Pointy toed flats
Princess heels
Leather jackets remaining strong but the colors are softer - white?
The athletic look for everyday wear
Old school sneakers



I thought about buying this Michael Kors dress that was clearance priced and the only one left but I needed to save my money for something else I'll reveal later.



I took this snap of my daughter trying on another Michael Kors dress that I later saw Sofia Coppola wearing in a fashion editorial. It's fun to have a record of the brief appearance these goodies make in your life! And I mean the dress - not the DD. Although I don't get to see her as much as I would like to.



I loved this $1300 pleated leather skirt when I tried it on but when I emailed a pic to Susie she said it was not worth it. Really I am not sure this trend is a keeper. You can't wear this running errands to Wal-Mart.

Lastly I decided on eventually buying this all purpose Eileen Fisher vest. I had never considered this brand before you all alerted me to it and now I see many appealing items in the line.


----------



## Gerry

Vest is very pretty,Div, and looks nice on you. The slightly oversized tops and vests for Fall are a God-send for wearing with leggings or fitted ponte pants,huh?


----------



## Suzie

divnanata said:


> With my computer being on the blink for several days yet again ( and DH fixed it in a few seconds when he returned from being out of town...) I had plenty of time to read the fashion magazines where I found nothing of any import regarding what to find for us in stores. Instead my shopping in Chicago had me trying on a few items I had been mulling for a while. I'll show you those but meanwhile regarding trends in general: (many have already been mentioned)
> 
> 
> Sheer panels popping in everywhere
> Voluminous, oversized tops in natural colors like stone and heather
> Black everything.
> Cropped sweaters worn with long white shirts underneath if you're a WOACA
> Full skirts
> Jumpsuits
> Coats reminding me of the 'Spring coats' we wore as kids
> Pointy toed flats
> Princess heels
> Leather jackets remaining strong but the colors are softer - white?
> The athletic look for everyday wear
> Old school sneakers
> 
> View attachment 2715033
> 
> I thought about buying this Michael Kors dress that was clearance priced and the only one left but I needed to save my money for something else I'll reveal later.
> 
> View attachment 2715041
> 
> I took this snap of my daughter trying on another Michael Kors dress that I later saw Sofia Coppola wearing in a fashion editorial. It's fun to have a record of the brief appearance these goodies make in your life! And I mean the dress - not the DD. Although I don't get to see her as much as I would like to.
> 
> View attachment 2715044
> 
> I loved this $1300 pleated leather skirt when I tried it on but when I emailed a pic to Susie she said it was not worth it. Really I am not sure this trend is a keeper. You can't wear this running errands to Wal-Mart.
> 
> Lastly I decided on eventually buying this all purpose Eileen Fisher vest. I had never considered this brand before you all alerted me to it and now I see many appealing items in the line.
> View attachment 2715051
> 
> View attachment 2715052



You look fabulous and you have a great set of arms, mine are too flabby.


----------



## alisha09

there is no age for study similar there is no age for look beautiful after all just grow up but still privilege for look good


----------



## ImaBagAddict

@Div I LOVE that vest!! Soooo cute!!

Re: my Burberry trench - it was not to be.  They didn't have a roomier cut so I had to return it. HOWEVER, they would have tailored the sleeve length at no charge had I kept it.

They have a program called "Bespoke" that allows you to design your own coat. You get measured, select fabric, style, etc. They will make it to your specs (12 week lead time) and monogram your initials on the sleeve. It's about $300 above list price for their coats.  Maybe for my next birthday...


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Your pictures made me buy the vest!  I love it and thank you for sharing


divnanata said:


> With my computer being on the blink for several days yet again ( and DH fixed it in a few seconds when he returned from being out of town...) I had plenty of time to read the fashion magazines where I found nothing of any import regarding what to find for us in stores. Instead my shopping in Chicago had me trying on a few items I had been mulling for a while. I'll show you those but meanwhile regarding trends in general: (many have already been mentioned)
> 
> 
> Sheer panels popping in everywhere
> Voluminous, oversized tops in natural colors like stone and heather
> Black everything.
> Cropped sweaters worn with long white shirts underneath if you're a WOACA
> Full skirts
> Jumpsuits
> Coats reminding me of the 'Spring coats' we wore as kids
> Pointy toed flats
> Princess heels
> Leather jackets remaining strong but the colors are softer - white?
> The athletic look for everyday wear
> Old school sneakers
> 
> View attachment 2715033
> 
> I thought about buying this Michael Kors dress that was clearance priced and the only one left but I needed to save my money for something else I'll reveal later.
> 
> View attachment 2715041
> 
> I took this snap of my daughter trying on another Michael Kors dress that I later saw Sofia Coppola wearing in a fashion editorial. It's fun to have a record of the brief appearance these goodies make in your life! And I mean the dress - not the DD. Although I don't get to see her as much as I would like to.
> 
> View attachment 2715044
> 
> I loved this $1300 pleated leather skirt when I tried it on but when I emailed a pic to Susie she said it was not worth it. Really I am not sure this trend is a keeper. You can't wear this running errands to Wal-Mart.
> 
> Lastly I decided on eventually buying this all purpose Eileen Fisher vest. I had never considered this brand before you all alerted me to it and now I see many appealing items in the line.
> View attachment 2715051
> 
> View attachment 2715052


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> @Div I LOVE that vest!! Soooo cute!!
> 
> Re: my Burberry trench - it was not to be.  They didn't have a roomier cut so I had to return it. HOWEVER, they would have tailored the sleeve length at no charge had I kept it.
> 
> They have a program called "Bespoke" that allows you to design your own coat. You get measured, select fabric, style, etc. They will make it to your specs (12 week lead time) and monogram your initials on the sleeve. It's about $300 above list price for their coats.  Maybe for my next birthday...


I almost "went there" with u, I.e. Bespoke but I hedged ($$$).  The cost gave me pause and like u I was gonna wait to order, till the trench I own now presented itself.   You'll get the perfect trench keep throwing hooks in the water.  I think it took me a good 4 years of passive search.


----------



## susieserb

Iris Apfel wanna be and she is maaaaaavelous 
Found in the NEW Avon Catalog~


----------



## sis121598

Hello WOACA's! I've been on vacation in Fl for the past 2.5 weeks. I can't say I'm happy to be home, except I missed my heavenly bed!

I gave up on makeup, it was just too hot and humid, except when I felt like being "dressed up" I wore eyeliner and mascara. My hair was haphazardly put up in little clippies- like I hoped a Parisian girl would do it, if she found herself in FL in the summertime!

Boy my hair grew like crazy!  I chopped about two inches off my hair, which was about shoulder length. I may layer it a little, it needs something and I'm tired of wearing it up.

I did make it to St. Armand's Circle in Sarasota and bought a top and dress (1/2 off!) from Oh My Gauze. Of course now that I'm home the temps feel more like autumn than mid August, so I don't know how much longer I'll be able to wear my new gauzy summer clothes. 

Oh yeah, and to top it off, I turned 52!!!


----------



## PoohBear

I love Oh My Guaze. They have great jewelry there too!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Hello WOACA's! I've been on vacation in Fl for the past 2.5 weeks. I can't say I'm happy to be home, except I missed my heavenly bed!
> 
> I gave up on makeup, it was just too hot and humid, except when I felt like being "dressed up" I wore eyeliner and mascara. My hair was haphazardly put up in little clippies- like I hoped a Parisian girl would do it, if she found herself in FL in the summertime!
> 
> Boy my hair grew like crazy!  I chopped about two inches off my hair, which was about shoulder length. I may layer it a little, it needs something and I'm tired of wearing it up.
> 
> I did make it to St. Armand's Circle in Sarasota and bought a top and dress (1/2 off!) from Oh My Gauze. Of course now that I'm home the temps feel more like autumn than mid August, so I don't know how much longer I'll be able to wear my new gauzy summer clothes.
> 
> Oh yeah, and to top it off, I turned 52!!!


It's a whole new world down there isn't it? The way you dress, wear makeup...even decorate LOL..Welcome home and yes even in the midwest we have had some mild temps and I'm in !!

Even put some dried gourds on my front door, I can't wait for the season change.  DS goes off to school tomorrow which to me is the start of the Fall season.  

Pass the pumpkin bread please and my leather jackets, tights and booties.

My son said the other day dressing for cold weather makes him look better then hot summer clothes (is he my kid or what?); I couldn't agree more>?


----------



## divnanata

Gerry said:


> Vest is very pretty,Div, and looks nice on you. The slightly oversized tops and vests for Fall are a God-send for wearing with leggings or fitted ponte pants,huh?



Still haven't bought it yet but I will! I better hurry up before it is sold out. Love all the longer, drapey jackets. Should have kept the ones I had in 2005.


----------



## divnanata

Suzie said:


> You look fabulous and you have a great set of arms, mine are too flabby.



Suzie - it is all a trick of the eye. I have learned to hold my arms out and away from my body in pictures. Do NOT allow them to squash next to your torso the way all of us naturally rest the darn things. And never lean away from the camera or else the arm tops all splatted out will be the focus and they look ginormous. I don't know what the alternative is since lifting weights just gets them ropey like Madonna's.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> @Div I LOVE that vest!! Soooo cute!!
> 
> Re: my Burberry trench - it was not to be.  They didn't have a roomier cut so I had to return it. HOWEVER, they would have tailored the sleeve length at no charge had I kept it.
> 
> They have a program called "Bespoke" that allows you to design your own coat. You get measured, select fabric, style, etc. They will make it to your specs (12 week lead time) and monogram your initials on the sleeve. It's about $300 above list price for their coats.  Maybe for my next birthday...



OMG - I am hyperventilating (and pretending that this is a pocket book possibility...). Imagine?! - I could put studs wherever I wanted to and have everything fit perfectly. Gotta start saving on y groceries.


----------



## divnanata

Was at the hairdresser's Friday and convinced a WOACA to let me photograph her newly styled white bob. I still need to interview David the owner of the shop (also in pics) to get his ideas on WOACA beauty. We need custom products out there.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Was at the hairdresser's Friday and convinced a WOACA to let me photograph her newly styled white bob. I still need to interview David the owner of the shop (also in pics) to get his ideas on WOACA beauty. We need custom products out there.


Is that a Chanel on her shoulder (more interested in that then her hair, LOL)!!!  Don't even recognize David?


----------



## sis121598

Rharris1 said:


> I love Oh My Guaze. They have great jewelry there too!


They do! When I was checking out I noticed they have some serious statement necklaces.



susieserb said:


> It's a whole new world down there isn't it? The way you dress, wear makeup...even decorate LOL..Welcome home and yes even in the midwest we have had some mild temps and I'm in !!
> 
> Even put some dried gourds on my front door, I can't wait for the season change.  DS goes off to school tomorrow which to me is the start of the Fall season.
> 
> Pass the pumpkin bread please and my leather jackets, tights and booties.
> 
> My son said the other day dressing for cold weather makes him look better then hot summer clothes (is he my kid or what?); I couldn't agree more>?



I'm a summmer girl at heart, but I do love boots and leather jackets. Your son is going  back to school early. My kids start a week from tomorrow. Same college and same schedule! They'll commute together, but only this semester as it's the last one for my oldest!



divnanata said:


> Was at the hairdresser's Friday and convinced a WOACA to let me photograph her newly styled white bob. I still need to interview David the owner of the shop (also in pics) to get his ideas on WOACA beauty. We need custom products out there.


Her hair is perfect!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Is that a Chanel on her shoulder (more interested in that then her hair, LOL)!!!  Don't even recognize David?



I think it was? Not sure if it was real or not? I wanted to grab it away for a good, hard look but couldn't get up the nerve. She was very sweet and kinda regal at the same time. It was probably real.


----------



## sis121598

http://www.ohmygauze.com/dana-dress/
I forgot to post the dress I bought. The sales person showed me to the sale rack and pulled out the dress and said, just try it on, people are buying two or more of this dress. I loved it, but they only had the one left in my size. It was a dark wine color, so flattering. I thought of you WOACA's when the sales person said how it covers your arms.


----------



## Suzie

divnanata said:


> Suzie - it is all a trick of the eye. I have learned to hold my arms out and away from my body in pictures. Do NOT allow them to squash next to your torso the way all of us naturally rest the darn things. And never lean away from the camera or else the arm tops all splatted out will be the focus and they look ginormous. I don't know what the alternative is since lifting weights just gets them ropey like Madonna's.



Thanks for the tip. We can't win can we, I wish mine were like Michelle *****'s, she has great arms.


----------



## Gerry

sis121598 said:


> http://www.ohmygauze.com/dana-dress/
> I forgot to post the dress I bought. The sales person showed me to the sale rack and pulled out the dress and said, just try it on, people are buying two or more of this dress. I loved it, but they only had the one left in my size. It was a dark wine color, so flattering. I thought of you WOACA's when the sales person said how it covers your arms.





Oh my, I HAVE this dress, too, in black. I love it and always get compliments on it. Small world. So comfortable  and chic,too.


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> With my computer being on the blink for several days yet again ( and DH fixed it in a few seconds when he returned from being out of town...) I had plenty of time to read the fashion magazines where I found nothing of any import regarding what to find for us in stores. Instead my shopping in Chicago had me trying on a few items I had been mulling for a while. I'll show you those but meanwhile regarding trends in general: (many have already been mentioned)
> 
> 
> Sheer panels popping in everywhere
> Voluminous, oversized tops in natural colors like stone and heather
> Black everything.
> Cropped sweaters worn with long white shirts underneath if you're a WOACA
> Full skirts
> Jumpsuits
> Coats reminding me of the 'Spring coats' we wore as kids
> Pointy toed flats
> Princess heels
> Leather jackets remaining strong but the colors are softer - white?
> The athletic look for everyday wear
> Old school sneakers
> 
> View attachment 2715033
> 
> I thought about buying this Michael Kors dress that was clearance priced and the only one left but I needed to save my money for something else I'll reveal later.
> 
> View attachment 2715041
> 
> I took this snap of my daughter trying on another Michael Kors dress that I later saw Sofia Coppola wearing in a fashion editorial. It's fun to have a record of the brief appearance these goodies make in your life! And I mean the dress - not the DD. Although I don't get to see her as much as I would like to.
> 
> View attachment 2715044
> 
> I loved this $1300 pleated leather skirt when I tried it on but when I emailed a pic to Susie she said it was not worth it. Really I am not sure this trend is a keeper. You can't wear this running errands to Wal-Mart.
> 
> Lastly I decided on eventually buying this all purpose Eileen Fisher vest. I had never considered this brand before you all alerted me to it and now I see many appealing items in the line.
> View attachment 2715051
> 
> View attachment 2715052




Div you look seriously adorable and HOT in all of these outfits and your bod is looking fit and trim!  You go girl!   Pardon the delayed reply, I've been on vaca for the last few weeks in London - where I must say my cousins who are WOACAS looked pretty good overall!  Will try to drum up some photos soon, but rather behind on work right now


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Div you look seriously adorable and HOT in all of these outfits and your bod is looking fit and trim!  You go girl!   Pardon the delayed reply, I've been on vaca for the last few weeks in London - where I must say my cousins who are WOACAS looked pretty good overall!  Will try to drum up some photos soon, but rather behind on work right now


This will be exciting to see! yay!!!:okay:


----------



## susieserb

WOACA seldom disappoints.  KJ outfit has left me in a dazed, semi-conscious state :greengrin:


----------



## loves

divnanata said:


> With my computer being on the blink for several days yet again ( and DH fixed it in a few seconds when he returned from being out of town...) I had plenty of time to read the fashion magazines where I found nothing of any import regarding what to find for us in stores. Instead my shopping in Chicago had me trying on a few items I had been mulling for a while. I'll show you those but meanwhile regarding trends in general: (many have already been mentioned)
> 
> 
> Sheer panels popping in everywhere
> Voluminous, oversized tops in natural colors like stone and heather
> Black everything.
> Cropped sweaters worn with long white shirts underneath if you're a WOACA
> Full skirts
> Jumpsuits
> Coats reminding me of the 'Spring coats' we wore as kids
> Pointy toed flats
> Princess heels
> Leather jackets remaining strong but the colors are softer - white?
> The athletic look for everyday wear
> Old school sneakers
> 
> View attachment 2715033
> 
> I thought about buying this Michael Kors dress that was clearance priced and the only one left but I needed to save my money for something else I'll reveal later.
> 
> View attachment 2715041
> 
> I took this snap of my daughter trying on another Michael Kors dress that I later saw Sofia Coppola wearing in a fashion editorial. It's fun to have a record of the brief appearance these goodies make in your life! And I mean the dress - not the DD. Although I don't get to see her as much as I would like to.
> 
> View attachment 2715044
> 
> I loved this $1300 pleated leather skirt when I tried it on but when I emailed a pic to Susie she said it was not worth it. Really I am not sure this trend is a keeper. You can't wear this running errands to Wal-Mart.
> 
> Lastly I decided on eventually buying this all purpose Eileen Fisher vest. I had never considered this brand before you all alerted me to it and now I see many appealing items in the line.
> View attachment 2715051
> 
> View attachment 2715052




you have an amazing body


----------



## GirlieShoppe

divnanata said:


> With my computer being on the blink for several days yet again ( and DH fixed it in a few seconds when he returned from being out of town...) I had plenty of time to read the fashion magazines where I found nothing of any import regarding what to find for us in stores. Instead my shopping in Chicago had me trying on a few items I had been mulling for a while. I'll show you those but meanwhile regarding trends in general: (many have already been mentioned)
> 
> 
> Sheer panels popping in everywhere
> Voluminous, oversized tops in natural colors like stone and heather
> Black everything.
> Cropped sweaters worn with long white shirts underneath if you're a WOACA
> Full skirts
> Jumpsuits
> Coats reminding me of the 'Spring coats' we wore as kids
> Pointy toed flats
> Princess heels
> Leather jackets remaining strong but the colors are softer - white?
> The athletic look for everyday wear
> Old school sneakers
> 
> View attachment 2715033
> 
> I thought about buying this Michael Kors dress that was clearance priced and the only one left but I needed to save my money for something else I'll reveal later.
> 
> View attachment 2715041
> 
> I took this snap of my daughter trying on another Michael Kors dress that I later saw Sofia Coppola wearing in a fashion editorial. It's fun to have a record of the brief appearance these goodies make in your life! And I mean the dress - not the DD. Although I don't get to see her as much as I would like to.
> 
> View attachment 2715044
> 
> I loved this $1300 pleated leather skirt when I tried it on but when I emailed a pic to Susie she said it was not worth it. Really I am not sure this trend is a keeper. You can't wear this running errands to Wal-Mart.
> 
> Lastly I decided on eventually buying this all purpose Eileen Fisher vest. I had never considered this brand before you all alerted me to it and now I see many appealing items in the line.
> View attachment 2715051
> 
> View attachment 2715052


 
Wow - you look fabulous!


----------



## jessicawatsonus

over aged women are looking pretty under the ultimate fashion


----------



## susieserb

check, check and check~
http://www.shopbop.com/ci/4/lb/basic/basic-essentials-090114.html?extid=EM_20140901_LBF_A_NO-main


----------



## GirlieShoppe

susieserb said:


> WOACA seldom disappoints.  KJ outfit has left me in a dazed, semi-conscious state :greengrin:


 
Who is she with in this photo? The photo is a bit grainy on my screen but it kind of looks like Dean Cain??


----------



## susieserb

HermesNewbie said:


> Who is she with in this photo? The photo is a bit grainy on my screen but it kind of looks like Dean Cain??




Yep it's Super Man not looking very super


----------



## purplepoodles

+1 love the colour! Perfect for a dull winter day. 




susieserb said:


> check, check and check~
> http://www.shopbop.com/ci/4/lb/basic/basic-essentials-090114.html?extid=EM_20140901_LBF_A_NO-main


----------



## susieserb

To the most divine, inspirational, UNREPEATABLE, unmatched, unsurpassed, unrivaled WOACA of OUR lifetime......the breathtaking extraordinary JOAN RIVERS!

Below are 13 captions of our Diva; while the one liners are gold, Joan's outfits and accessories rule....totally jaw dropping.  Fabulous hair, scarves, sunnies, STATEMENT NECKLACES...it's all there...

RIP our dear one, you will be sorely missed.

http://perezhilton.com/galleries/jo...=435320&from=homepage_unit&pic=4#.VAsX4kv41uY


----------



## Gerry

You are so right. I already miss her so much. We've lost two great comedians in so short a time. Joan and Robin. the world is a sadder place for it!


----------



## TJNEscada

AMEN to that!  RIP Joan - what a wonderful lady


----------



## Gerry

http://www.stuartweitzman.com/products/guything/?DepartmentId=160&DepartmentGroupId=1&F_All=Y


I know this isn't the shoe thread but I just bought these today and I have to share! Holy crap, they were $400. and I don't drop that kind of money easily but I just fell in love. They are a sparkley gray,silver  and black with a goldish glint. My heart was beating fast! Silly, I know!!


----------



## chessmont

Gerry said:


> http://www.stuartweitzman.com/products/guything/?DepartmentId=160&DepartmentGroupId=1&F_All=Y
> 
> 
> I know this isn't the shoe thread but I just bought these today and I have to share! Holy crap, they were $400. and I don't drop that kind of money easily but I just fell in love. They are a sparkley gray,silver  and black with a goldish glint. My heart was beating fast! Silly, I know!!



Sigh, gorgeous!


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> http://www.stuartweitzman.com/products/guything/?DepartmentId=160&DepartmentGroupId=1&F_All=Y
> 
> 
> I know this isn't the shoe thread but I just bought these today and I have to share! Holy crap, they were $400. and I don't drop that kind of money easily but I just fell in love. They are a sparkley gray,silver  and black with a goldish glint. My heart was beating fast! Silly, I know!!


NO not silly at all, my prediction is that you'll wear these slick beauties to death; the hues really do lend themselves in that direction. What accessories are u planning to accompany with these smart Stewies?


----------



## susieserb

We have this Chi Town wedding approaching, an event which has thrown me into a tizzy.  Certainly with all the outfits in my closet, I should be covered for this ceremony?  But Seriously, I was not.  

With all the purging that took place in my closet last year, every cocktail frock was disposed.  These little numbers have worn their welcome out, and they weren't age appropriate, yikes my bloomies were down.

Firing up my trusty steed (the lap top computer) I go hunting and ordering, and conquering.  Boxes of fabric fluff come pouring in with only one victory....exxhausting and depressing all at the same time.   However when I took the rejects to SFA and NM I FOUND another possibility...So then there were two... Keep both? Man I'm tempted?


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> This Chi Town wedding coming up has thrown me into this unexpected tizzy.  Certainly with all the stuff in my closet I should be covered right?  Seriously, I was not.  With all the purging done in the last year, every cocktail frock was disposed.  They were little numbers that have worn their welcome out along with the fact that the dresses were not age appropriate anymore.  But now I was caught with my bloomies down.
> 
> Firing up my trusty steed (the lap top computer) I go hunting and ordering, and conquering.  Boxes of fluff come pouring in with only one victory....Exhausting and depressing at the same time.   However when I took the rejects to SFA and NM I FOUND another number...So then there were two? Keep both? Man I'm tempted?



Suze - you need to model both in pics for us so we can advise. I only saw the gorgeous color of the one...


----------



## divnanata

Gerry said:


> http://www.stuartweitzman.com/products/guything/?DepartmentId=160&DepartmentGroupId=1&F_All=Y
> 
> 
> I know this isn't the shoe thread but I just bought these today and I have to share! Holy crap, they were $400. and I don't drop that kind of money easily but I just fell in love. They are a sparkley gray,silver  and black with a goldish glint. My heart was beating fast! Silly, I know!!



Gerry - this is a fantastic style! I have the same silhouette but mine is encrusted with sparkly beads. They look so great with tailored slacks. You can wear them with so much and walk easily too!


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> Div you look seriously adorable and HOT in all of these outfits and your bod is looking fit and trim!  You go girl!   Pardon the delayed reply, I've been on vaca for the last few weeks in London - where I must say my cousins who are WOACAS looked pretty good overall!  Will try to drum up some photos soon, but rather behind on work right now



I've been lax myself in posting because I have been having a horrid time with my DH recuperating from back surgery. He is actually coming along nicely but he is crabby and bossing me around endlessly. Yikes if this is any indication of what retirement for both of us home together will be like?:no-good:

When you get a chance TJNEscada girl - post those pictures. A vacation in London sounds so glam!!! I need a lift!


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> http://www.ohmygauze.com/dana-dress/
> I forgot to post the dress I bought. The sales person showed me to the sale rack and pulled out the dress and said, just try it on, people are buying two or more of this dress. I loved it, but they only had the one left in my size. It was a dark wine color, so flattering. I thought of you WOACA's when the sales person said how it covers your arms.



Sis  -how did I miss this fab pic? I think I need new glasses. I adore this dress and love the way there are those cutouts on the shoulders. You get the best of both worlds this way since the holes detract from any upper arm dreariness. When you get a chance post a modeling shot!


----------



## Gerry

susieserb said:


> NO not silly at all, my prediction is that you'll wear these slick beauties to death; the hues really do lend themselves in that direction. What accessories are u planning to accompany with these smart Stewies?





All suggestions gratefully accepted. I was thinking of a navy and gold/mustard colored slacks and top. The right shade of gold would bring out the goldish glints in the shoes. Talbots catalog had a pic of the exactly right colored jeans on the cover. Do you think they are too fancy for jeans?


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> All suggestions gratefully accepted. I was thinking of a navy and gold/mustard colored slacks and top. The right shade of gold would bring out the goldish glints in the shoes. Talbots catalog had a pic of the exactly right colored jeans on the cover. Do you think they are too fancy for jeans?


Oooo ops texting while driving but heLL to the NO (regarding the last sentence).


----------



## Gerry

Susie and all who care to participate, can you give me some outfit ideas for my "golden slippers"? All of a sudden, I feel stuck. Maybe I am over thinking this but I want a fashion week worthy outfit to compliment the million dollar shoes!!


----------



## susieserb

I'm gonna say black bottoms; leopard (or animal print) with lots of pewter and black shades; lots of chunky gold jewelry, black bag...


----------



## sis121598

Hello WOACA's! I'm not online much right now. I wanted to drop in and catch up.

 I just finished a book Lessons from Madame Chic, which felt right on time for me. I also noticed another book recommendation that I placed on hold (I love my local library, when I don't read on my tablet).
This one is for WOACAs
Forever Chic: Frenchwomen's Secrets for Timeless Beauty, Style, and Substance

I did make one large purchase that has landed me on Ban Island. I got a Balenciaga Day in Anthracite. I  it! I love, love, love the look of the City, and I was all set to buy one, but I'm having a hard time carrying bags on my arm anymore, my skin is fraglie from meds and age! I really needed a light shoulder bag, so the Day was it. 




divnanata said:


> Sis  -how did I miss this fab pic? I think I need new glasses. I adore this dress and love the way there are those cutouts on the shoulders. You get the best of both worlds this way since the holes detract from any upper arm dreariness. When you get a chance post a modeling shot!


I happen to be wearing it today. It's so hot out!







Gerry said:


> Susie and all who care to participate, can you give me some outfit ideas for my "golden slippers"? All of a sudden, I feel stuck. Maybe I am over thinking this but I want a fashion week worthy outfit to compliment the million dollar shoes!!


I love them! I think they will jazz up any plain outfit. Black or grey slacks, and I'd wear them with jeans. I recently bought a pair of SW loafers too. They fill the leopard colored shoe hole in my closet.
http://www.6pm.com/stuart-weitzman-mach-1-beige-leo-ultra


susieserb said:


> We have this Chi Town wedding approaching, an event which has thrown me into a tizzy.  Certainly with all the outfits in my closet, I should be covered for this ceremony?  But Seriously, I was not.
> 
> With all the purging that took place in my closet last year, every cocktail frock was disposed.  These little numbers have worn their welcome out, and they weren't age appropriate, yikes my bloomies were down.
> 
> Firing up my trusty steed (the lap top computer) I go hunting and ordering, and conquering.  Boxes of fabric fluff come pouring in with only one victory....exxhausting and depressing all at the same time.   However when I took the rejects to SFA and NM I FOUND another possibility...So then there were two... Keep both? Man I'm tempted?


Oooh, I wanna see! 


divnanata said:


> I've been lax myself in posting because I have been having a horrid time with my DH recuperating from back surgery. He is actually coming along nicely but he is crabby and bossing me around endlessly. Yikes if this is any indication of what retirement for both of us home together will be like?:no-good:


So sorry your DH had to have back surgery. I bet he won't be so cranky when he's retired.
My husband has figured that he can probably manage retirement in 7 years when he is 62. We have to cut our expenses a lot, which will mean a move. I'm excited for him not to have to work such long hours. I already know he'll be following me around the house, lol.

We celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary this month. Remember I came here looking for a new LBD? Well I never did find it, but a few days before  I found a dress at Loft that I love. I think I'll get a lot of wear out of it, but it was dressy enough for a fancy dinner.

Here we are. I wore my Sam Edelman "Mockstars" and brought my "Prince" bag out for the evening.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hello Ladies,
 I rarely post here but read it all the time - I am up to date and really enjoy this thread. 

I wanted to pass on something a Tiffany's SA and now a good friend mentioned to me and it really resonated with me and wondered if it would resonate with all of you WOACA.  

I spent the Labor day weekend in Las Vegas. My SA and friend had transferred from Beverly Hills to Vegas and this was my opportunity to see her for a lunch date and see this amazing Tiffany's store - all 10,000 square feet of it. I  also took my future daughter-in-law (24 years old) with me to do some recognizance spying for my son who is about to pick out an engagement ring.  She picked out very sweet dainty rings (way to small in my opinion) and while I pushed her to at least go to the display with bigger ones she really gravitated to delicate, one center stone, and lots of micro pave stones. My friend, the Tiffany SA mentioned that she has noticed that as women get older they choose bigger bolder pieces - she believes it is a reflection of life lessons, experiences, maturing into who we are (WOACA). To me she made a lot of sense - to my son, he just thought it was a good sales pitch.   It reminded me of the perfect example - Joan Rivers who as she got older 
always wore bigger chunkier pieces.

I have mulled this over and over again since that weekend and for me, I really think she is right. I think her observation has given me the confidence to buy a bracelet that I have been looking at but never bit the bullet before because I thought it was to bold for me. 

So does this idea of bigger, bolder pieces fit for you? Is it a reflection of life lessons, experiences, and confidence in who you have become?

On a separate note about husbands retiring: mine retires in a year or two ( age 55 to 56). I am now sending him out to play/learn golf. They (the guys) are gone all day, spend time with their friends, come home tired and happy and frustrated at the game,  and look forward to trying again the following weekend. Just a thought - it seems to work for us because there is no way he is going to spend the entire day at home in my realm of work/cleaning etc. I do not need a supervisor. 

Divnanata, I really hope your husband starts to feel better soon, back surgery is never fun.


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I rarely post here but read it all the time - I am up to date and really enjoy this thread.
> 
> I wanted to pass on something a Tiffany's SA and now a good friend mentioned to me and it really resonated with me and wondered if it would resonate with all of you WOACA.
> 
> I spent the Labor day weekend in Las Vegas. My SA and friend had transferred from Beverly Hills to Vegas and this was my opportunity to see her for a lunch date and see this amazing Tiffany's store - all 10,000 square feet of it. I  also took my future daughter-in-law (24 years old) with me to do some recognizance spying for my son who is about to pick out an engagement ring.  She picked out very sweet dainty rings (way to small in my opinion) and while I pushed her to at least go to the display with bigger ones she really gravitated to delicate, one center stone, and lots of micro pave stones. My friend, the Tiffany SA mentioned that she has noticed that as women get older they choose bigger bolder pieces - she believes it is a reflection of life lessons, experiences, maturing into who we are (WOACA). To me she made a lot of sense - to my son, he just thought it was a good sales pitch.   It reminded me of the perfect example - Joan Rivers who as she got older
> always wore bigger chunkier pieces.
> 
> I have mulled this over and over again since that weekend and for me, I really think she is right. I think her observation has given me the confidence to buy a bracelet that I have been looking at but never bit the bullet before because I thought it was to bold for me.
> 
> So does this idea of bigger, bolder pieces fit for you? Is it a reflection of life lessons, experiences, and confidence in who you have become?
> 
> On a separate note about husbands retiring: mine retires in a year or two ( age 55 to 56). I am now sending him out to play/learn golf. They (the guys) are gone all day, spend time with their friends, come home tired and happy and frustrated at the game,  and look forward to trying again the following weekend. Just a thought - it seems to work for us because there is no way he is going to spend the entire day at home in my realm of work/cleaning etc. I do not need a supervisor.
> 
> Divnanata, I really hope your husband starts to feel better soon, back surgery is never fun.


Not a sales pitch your GF is right.  Odd I've been thinking the same thing all week.  SERIOUSLY and it stems from looking at pictures of Joan Rivers while marveling at her fashion boldness.  I just loved this lady.

My push present 19 years ago was from this new jewelry designer by the name of Erica Courtney.  For 1500 dollars (huge money back then) we bought a tiny clover shaped pave'd cross with a culture pearl in the middle.  The piece is about an inch big; a wonderful, intricate/delicate adornment.  AND it looked good on me, floating my smooth, flat, upper chest.

Now my body has harder edges, more veined, knottier knuckles so that tiny gem seems to have no impact?  Big bold statement designs sit_ better_?

This is how I feel about flowy garments too, especially lace ones.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Hello WOACA's! I'm not online much right now. I wanted to drop in and catch up.
> 
> I just finished a book Lessons from Madame Chic, which felt right on time for me. I also noticed another book recommendation that I placed on hold (I love my local library, when I don't read on my tablet).
> This one is for WOACAs
> Forever Chic: Frenchwomen's Secrets for Timeless Beauty, Style, and Substance
> 
> I did make one large purchase that has landed me on Ban Island. I got a Balenciaga Day in Anthracite. I  it! I love, love, love the look of the City, and I was all set to buy one, but I'm having a hard time carrying bags on my arm anymore, my skin is fraglie from meds and age! I really needed a light shoulder bag, so the Day was it.
> 
> 
> 
> I happen to be wearing it today. It's so hot out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them! I think they will jazz up any plain outfit. Black or grey slacks, and I'd wear them with jeans. I recently bought a pair of SW loafers too. They fill the leopard colored shoe hole in my closet.
> http://www.6pm.com/stuart-weitzman-mach-1-beige-leo-ultra
> 
> Oooh, I wanna see!
> 
> So sorry your DH had to have back surgery. I bet he won't be so cranky when he's retired.
> My husband has figured that he can probably manage retirement in 7 years when he is 62. We have to cut our expenses a lot, which will mean a move. I'm excited for him not to have to work such long hours. I already know he'll be following me around the house, lol.
> 
> We celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary this month. Remember I came here looking for a new LBD? Well I never did find it, but a few days before  I found a dress at Loft that I love. I think I'll get a lot of wear out of it, but it was dressy enough for a fancy dinner.
> 
> Here we are. I wore my Sam Edelman "Mockstars" and brought my "Prince" bag out for the evening.


Sis these pictures just warm my heart.  Do you look happy or what? DH does too!!!

Your showing two sides to your self, carefree and whimsical (which I suspect is your true nature) but elegant and sophisticated when you want to be. Hard to pull off IMESHO.  

I decided to go with a black dress too, get this it has a lace bodice (all be it hard and stiff i.e. deferring to my PP) but the skirt is quietly flowy).  I'd post pics but I have the crud, watery eyes, snotty nose...pretty pathetic


----------



## susieserb

I vowed to shop my closet for a recent wedding in Chicago.  But a mere 10 days before the event I meh'ed all the garment options I possessed.   SHOPPING FOR DRESSES as a WOACA smells.  I use to buy a frock effortlessly but those days are gone.  I must have struggled with 50+ ensembles before choosing this pretty little Catherine Malandrino on sale from Shopbop.

Okay I did use what I had to accessorize so at least I was able to save there.  Items I have on: Hermes mousseline scarf; Indian squash blossom necklace with matching bracelet and ring; CL pumps I've had for 5 years now; Chanel Ice Cube flap~

The weather was puurfect.  With that said I had to drag my sorry butt out of a sick bed to get to this event. That rampant virus raging the midwest snagged me and I was still feeling it's effects.  But an opportunity to dress up??? Are you kidding me????

Oh, I did a close up so you can see the bodice of the dress.


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> View attachment 2754167
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vowed to shop my closet for a recent wedding in Chicago.  But a mere 10 days before the event I meh'ed all the garment options I possessed.   SHOPPING FOR DRESSES as a WOACA smells.  I use to buy a frock effortlessly but those days are gone.  I must have struggled with 50+ ensembles before choosing this pretty little Catherine Malandrino on sale from Shopbop.
> 
> Okay I did use what I had to accessorize so at least I was able to save there.  Items I have on: Hermes mousseline scarf; Indian squash blossom necklace with matching bracelet and ring; CL pumps I've had for 5 years now; Chanel Ice Cube flap~
> 
> The weather was puurfect.  With that said I had to drag my sorry butt out of a sick bed to get to this event. That rampant virus raging the midwest snagged me and I was still feeling it's effects.  But an opportunity to dress up??? Are you kidding me????
> 
> Oh, I did a close up so you can see the bodice of the dress.




 Lady you are looking SUPER pretty here!  And the jewels!! WOW!


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> View attachment 2754167
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vowed to shop my closet for a recent wedding in Chicago.  But a mere 10 days before the event I meh'ed all the garment options I possessed.   SHOPPING FOR DRESSES as a WOACA smells.  I use to buy a frock effortlessly but those days are gone.  I must have struggled with 50+ ensembles before choosing this pretty little Catherine Malandrino on sale from Shopbop.
> 
> Okay I did use what I had to accessorize so at least I was able to save there.  Items I have on: Hermes mousseline scarf; Indian squash blossom necklace with matching bracelet and ring; CL pumps I've had for 5 years now; Chanel Ice Cube flap~
> 
> The weather was puurfect.  With that said I had to drag my sorry butt out of a sick bed to get to this event. That rampant virus raging the midwest snagged me and I was still feeling it's effects.  But an opportunity to dress up??? Are you kidding me????
> 
> Oh, I did a close up so you can see the bodice of the dress.



You look spectacular!  I'm not sure which accessory I like best but the detail on the bodice is so pretty. I really hope you are feeling much better!


----------



## HauteMama

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I rarely post here but read it all the time - I am up to date and really enjoy this thread.
> 
> I wanted to pass on something a Tiffany's SA and now a good friend mentioned to me and it really resonated with me and wondered if it would resonate with all of you WOACA.
> 
> I spent the Labor day weekend in Las Vegas. My SA and friend had transferred from Beverly Hills to Vegas and this was my opportunity to see her for a lunch date and see this amazing Tiffany's store - all 10,000 square feet of it. I  also took my future daughter-in-law (24 years old) with me to do some recognizance spying for my son who is about to pick out an engagement ring.  She picked out very sweet dainty rings (way to small in my opinion) and while I pushed her to at least go to the display with bigger ones she really gravitated to delicate, one center stone, and lots of micro pave stones. My friend, the Tiffany SA mentioned that she has noticed that as women get older they choose bigger bolder pieces - she believes it is a reflection of life lessons, experiences, maturing into who we are (WOACA). To me she made a lot of sense - to my son, he just thought it was a good sales pitch.   It reminded me of the perfect example - Joan Rivers who as she got older
> always wore bigger chunkier pieces.
> 
> I have mulled this over and over again since that weekend and for me, I really think she is right. I think her observation has given me the confidence to buy a bracelet that I have been looking at but never bit the bullet before because I thought it was to bold for me.
> 
> So does this idea of bigger, bolder pieces fit for you? Is it a reflection of life lessons, experiences, and confidence in who you have become?
> 
> On a separate note about husbands retiring: mine retires in a year or two ( age 55 to 56). I am now sending him out to play/learn golf. They (the guys) are gone all day, spend time with their friends, come home tired and happy and frustrated at the game,  and look forward to trying again the following weekend. Just a thought - it seems to work for us because there is no way he is going to spend the entire day at home in my realm of work/cleaning etc. I do not need a supervisor.
> 
> Divnanata, I really hope your husband starts to feel better soon, back surgery is never fun.



I agree, and I think three things factor into it. First, Susie is right in that delicate pieces can easily get lost on sun damaged or freckled or uneven skin. Bold pieces (or even medium pieces) have enough presence to hold their own against a potentially imperfect backdrop.

Second, WOACA generally have a greater sense of their own personal style, so they are able to carry statement pieces with confidence. Younger women often (though not universally) haven't settled on a style and often just aren't confident enough to not care if people notice and comment on their accessories.

And last, we musn't dismiss having the means to purchase bolder pieces. Many younger women simply do not have the finances to be shopping for genuine metals and stones in larger sizes. Wearing larger things is a way of silently stating, "I earned these." Many times, they are pieces collected slowly over a lifetime.


----------



## susieserb

HauteMama (and you other utterly fascinating WOACA's) read this!


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/margaret-manning/fashion-for-older-women_b_5756636.html?ir=Style

*3 Destructive Myths About Fashion For Older Women*

There's something seriously wrong with the way that we look at fashion over 60, when a quick Google search for "fashion for older women" returns a series of sites that reinforce the most common myths and stereotypes about aging. It seems like society believes that being fashionable after 60 means "looking younger," "buying designer brands," or "focusing on how we feel, not how we look".

Having had an opportunity to work on a series of fashion videos for women over 60, this topic is near and dear to my heart. I can't help but wonder why we keep fixating on generalities, instead of addressing the fashion challenges and opportunities that older women face head on.

Let's have a quick look at some of the common myths about fashion for older women. Then, I'll explain why I think we need a different approach.

*Myth 1: Being Fashionable After 60 Requires Expensive Designer Clothes*

The highest ranked site in Google for "fashion for older women" is a Pinterest board, put together by a thoughtful young woman, for her grandmother, who she says has no sense of style. Every single woman in the photos is a model, wearing designer clothes.

When I met with fashion expert, Melanie Payge, I quickly learned that being fashionable doesn't have to be expensive. You also don't need to look like a model. The key to looking your best in your 60s is applying the rules of technical dressing - in other words, choosing clothes that perfectly fit your body type and personality.

*Myth 2: Looking Fashionable After 60 = Trying to Look Younger
*
The second link takes you to an article by Oprah called "Fashion Tips to Look Younger." It highlights, in detail, the 12 fashion mistakes that women make that prevent them from looking younger. As if being "older" is somehow antithetical to being "fashionable." The article does actually offer several helpful suggestions, but, the "anti-aging" frame ruins the whole thing.

What's the alternative? We need fashion experts who are honest with us about how to deal with our aging bodies, without being condescending or asking us to "look younger." We need an approach that lets us express our personalities, while helping us to understand how to apply the rules of dressing well to choose the right cuts, colors and accessories for our bodies.

*Myth 3: It Only Matters How You "Feel" After 60
*
The third result in Google is an e-commerce site; so, let's skip right on to number four. This site is all about dressing your "truth." This involves discovering your "body type," by exploring your energy patterns. The categories all have cheerful names, like "Bright and Animated (Air)" or "Subtle and Soft (Water)". There's a problem though. They don't actually tell you what a "Subtle and Soft" body actually looks like.

There's a larger point here. Many women in their 60s, perhaps partially due to a lack of good information, stop thinking about how they look altogether and focus on how they "feel". They often say that they've "earned the right" to wear whatever they want. Or that, they "don't have anyone to impress, so, why bother?"

In one sense, I completely support these women in their desire to be individuals. Women of all ages struggle with their body image, self-confidence and independence. At the same time, I disagree with the assumption that older women shouldn't care what they look like, by default. There is nothing wrong with wanting to look your best in your 50s, 60s and 70s. And, to look your best, it helps to understand a few timeless style principles.

We Need an Honest Approach to Fashion for Older Women

A little further down the search results list, is my community, Sixty and Me. We approach fashion a little differently. We try to empower older women, in every aspect of their lives. From the perspective of fashion, this means giving women over 60 the information that they need to make informed decisions.

We want women over 60 to be proud of their bodies and we want them to celebrate their personal sense of style. At the same time, we don't shy away from addressing common concerns that the women in our community have. For example, one of our recent articles discusses dressing for your body type after 60. Another highlights common fashion faux pas that many older women make. These are not mistakes because they make you look older -- they just make you look worse.

Now, I can already hear many of you responding that the very concept of "fashion faux pas for older women" is ridiculous. After all, shouldn't we all be accepted for who we are? Aren't we old enough to just not care what people think? If you feel this way, that's totally ok. But, don't expect the rest of us to feel the same. Let's not forget that 60 today is not what it was a generation ago. Women over 60 today are living active lives. Many of us are still working. Others are dating again after a divorce or the loss of a spouse. For those of us that want to look and feel out best, we want specific advice, not generalities. We want the truth, not more fashion myths.

Clothes are, of course, only a small reflection of who we are as older women. At the same time, we have every right to be seen (and to want to be seen) after 60. And, if we are not going to be "invisible," why not present our best possible image to the world? Why not embrace our age, while looking fabulous?

What do you think? Do you still care about fashion in your 50s, 60s or 70s? Or, do prefer to wear what feels good, regardless of what other people think? Please let us know in the comments.


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> You look spectacular!  I'm not sure which accessory I like best but the detail on the bodice is so pretty. I really hope you are feeling much better!


This virus plaguing the midwest has really spanked me.  I can function but exfoliating my nose with tissues for 2 weeks is getting very old.


----------



## susieserb

Is 60 to old to show your bra? Take the poll.  I was stunned with the results my answer showed.



http://www.yahoo.com/style/is-60-too-old-to-show-your-bra-97609831063.html?mktg=ystyoutb


----------



## Gerry

Susie, where's the poll? I scrolled all the way to the bottom and couldn't find it. But I think she should keep her kinky outfits at home for Sting. Actually, he probably encourages her!!


----------



## jmcadon

susieserb said:


> Is 60 to old to show your bra? Take the poll.  I was stunned with the results my answer showed.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.yahoo.com/style/is-60-too-old-to-show-your-bra-97609831063.html?mktg=ystyoutb



I am not yet 60 (getting close) and I would not wear something so low cut even tho I could.  I would just feel silly...and exposed.  That being said, I would not have worn it when I was younger either.  But I am not a rock star's wife and don't have her lifestyle.


----------



## Dawn72

jmcadon said:


> I am not yet 60 (getting close) and I would not wear something so low cut even tho I could.  I would just feel silly...and exposed.  That being said, I would not have worn it when I was younger either.  But I am not a rock star's wife and don't have her lifestyle.



That's a fair point. So the valid question becomes, if you had her lifestyle would you? 

I prefer a turtleneck sleeveless dress. More classy. But maybe the aim here wasn't the classy look.

One thing i would say, though .. if you had to show your bra, that's exactly the bra i would show. Lol! 

And she does look good . It's the wrinkled cleavage I cringe at.


----------



## V0N1B2

I feel like the undergarment is kinda like a part of the outfit, you know?  If she was showing some pink lacy bra I would have a different opinion, but the bra she chose to wear - to me at least - doesn't seem that bra-like.  You know? 
I think there are classier dresses/outfits that a 60 year old woman can wear and still look sexy or edgy, but this is what she chose.
Posting the pic for those that don't want to click out:


----------



## jmcadon

Dawn72 said:


> That's a fair point. So the valid question becomes, if you had her lifestyle would you?
> 
> I prefer a turtleneck sleeveless dress. More classy. But maybe the aim here wasn't the classy look.
> 
> One thing i would say, though .. if you had to show your bra, that's exactly the bra i would show. Lol!
> 
> And she does look good . It's the wrinkled cleavage I cringe at.



Yes, that puckered skin at the cleavage would stop me!


----------



## Dawn72

jmcadon said:


> Yes, that puckered skin at the cleavage would stop me!



LOL! You described it exactly!


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> Is 60 to old to show your bra? Take the poll.  I was stunned with the results my answer showed.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.yahoo.com/style/is-60-too-old-to-show-your-bra-97609831063.html?mktg=ystyoutb



Oh......no, no, no. Did I say no? No.  I am much more modest than that. I don't even like young 20 somethings showing their bras. I don't care who it is. 

I just turned 57...still no.


----------



## susieserb

This neckline makes me nervous, except for around the house??  Up till a year ago I didn't think twice about it.

Why? When I was out in the field, I saw another WOACA sales gal with the same kind of neckline and I thought....ack, heal thy self


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> I feel like the undergarment is kinda like a part of the outfit, you know?  If she was showing some pink lacy bra I would have a different opinion, but the bra she chose to wear - to me at least - doesn't seem that bra-like.  You know?
> I think there are classier dresses/outfits that a 60 year old woman can wear and still look sexy or edgy, but this is what she chose.
> Posting the pic for those that don't want to click out:


I know it? It's like when somebody has their fly open, you want to say, tack that up please?


----------



## HauteMama

I guess I've always felt that women should get classier as they get older. While revealing skin may decrease, impeccable tailoring, perfect fits and luxe fabrics increase, so it all evens out. I am not fond of this look, mainly because I think she would look much more attractive in something else. However, to be fair, it is head and shoulders above the antics Madonna still tries to pull off. Madonna has been striking a desperate chord lately. Whereas this outfit may be in poor taste, it isn't flat-out crass or cringe-worthy. I saw someone post in another thread that just because they make something in your size doesn't mean you should wear it, and I agree entirely. Her cleavage and neck have seen a little too much sun for this outfit to work, IMO. I wouldn't necessarily draw a hard line and say that anyone over a certain age should not wear certain items, but overall I tend to err on the side of classy as opposed to revealing (for old and for young, actually).


----------



## HauteMama

susieserb said:


> This neckline makes me nervous, except for around the house??  Up till a year ago I didn't think twice about it.
> 
> Why? When I was out in the field, I saw another WOACA sales gal with the same kind of neckline and I thought....ack, heal thy self



This neckline, as least as presented in the photo, doesn't strike me as problematic. Your decolletage is not wrinkled, bunched, creased, and it doesn't look like tanned leather. The V isn't unusually deep, either - certainly not deep enough to be indecent. I think it is still fine - even outside the house!


----------



## Freckles1

The neckline looks gorgeous on you. Beautiful


----------



## bunnycat

starting again!


----------



## bunnycat

[ QUOTE=susieserb;27422879]HauteMama (and you other utterly fascinating WOACA's) read this!


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/margaret-manning/fashion-for-older-women_b_5756636.html?ir=Style

*3 Destructive Myths About Fashion For Older Women*

....

What do you think? Do you still care about fashion in your 50s, 60s or 70s? Or, do prefer to wear what feels good, regardless of what other people think? Please let us know in the comments.[/QUOTE]


Susie- I think this is a wonderful post, with much to think about and chew on.I've been reading through this thread for several months on and off but at the rate I'm reading if I don't write now, I'll probably never catch up with all of you!

This past year I turned 47 and spent many years when I was young "following fashion" as it were in my late teen and early 20's when I lived in London. When I moved back to the states after a few years and finished college, I wanted to dress fashionably when I worked a 9-5er and always enjoyed all the things I could "get away" with style-wise. 

Fast forward a number of years, I'm older, working as an artist from home and sadly, spent many a year barely able to keep my cats and myself fed and cared for so fashion and clothing was suppressed for years and years. 

About a year or so ago, I became interested in fashion again and found and joined TPF. I've been struggling to "reinvent" my style in the last year, trying to find things that look nice on a body that isn't rake thin anymore, and has "poodgy" bits that don't go no matter how much I hop on the treadmill and lives a very casual lifestyle. So reading this thread has been very inspirational to me. I look forward to everyone's insight and I would love to see more OOTD from WOACA and discover how you all have answered or are answering these questions for yourselves as time goes on.

For me, at this age, and with certain medical issues, I do find I am having a lot of trouble adapting my mind from what the kinds of things I see in magazines (that are meant for 20-somethings) to what would realistically look good on me now. I can't wear skin tight anything, jeans or anything else, but dislike (for me stylewise) the typical look I see of long flowy pants and tops that tend to come up as imagery for older women and so there is still a disconnect between what I like, versus what actually would work on me these days.

Here is what I wore the other day. Casual, youthful without trying too hard (I hope). I liked this one.


----------



## susieserb

OMYGOSH is this a serious trend, LOLOL?


----------



## susieserb

bunnycat said:


> [ QUOTE=susieserb;27422879]HauteMama (and you other utterly fascinating WOACA's) read this!
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/margaret-manning/fashion-for-older-women_b_5756636.html?ir=Style
> 
> *3 Destructive Myths About Fashion For Older Women*
> 
> ....
> 
> What do you think? Do you still care about fashion in your 50s, 60s or 70s? Or, do prefer to wear what feels good, regardless of what other people think? Please let us know in the comments.




Susie- I think this is a wonderful post, with much to think about and chew on.I've been reading through this thread for several months on and off but at the rate I'm reading if I don't write now, I'll probably never catch up with all of you!

This past year I turned 47 and spent many years when I was young "following fashion" as it were in my late teen and early 20's when I lived in London. When I moved back to the states after a few years and finished college, I wanted to dress fashionably when I worked a 9-5er and always enjoyed all the things I could "get away" with style-wise. 

Fast forward a number of years, I'm older, working as an artist from home and sadly, spent many a year barely able to keep my cats and myself fed and cared for so fashion and clothing was suppressed for years and years. 

About a year or so ago, I became interested in fashion again and found and joined TPF. I've been struggling to "reinvent" my style in the last year, trying to find things that look nice on a body that isn't rake thin anymore, and has "poodgy" bits that don't go no matter how much I hop on the treadmill and lives a very casual lifestyle. So reading this thread has been very inspirational to me. I look forward to everyone's insight and I would love to see more OOTD from WOACA and discover how you all have answered or are answering these questions for yourselves as time goes on.

For me, at this age, and with certain medical issues, I do find I am having a lot of trouble adapting my mind from what the kinds of things I see in magazines (that are meant for 20-somethings) to what would realistically look good on me now. I can't wear skin tight anything, jeans or anything else, but dislike (for me stylewise) the typical look I see of long flowy pants and tops that tend to come up as imagery for older women and so there is still a disconnect between what I like, versus what actually would work on me these days.

Here is what I wore the other day. Casual, youthful without trying too hard (I hope). I liked this one.

View attachment 2766396

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


So youthful bunnycat, you have miles of fashion years ahead of you and allow me to clarify; it's a blessing and honor to care about our appearances; because once you stop caring (really caring) your joie la vie has been extinguished?

In my heart I know that day will inevitably come (right?) but because I (we) can _still_ try to glamorize and to "look good"........ *WE WILL*~


----------



## Gerry

susieserb said:


> OMYGOSH is this a serious trend, LOLOL?





I think that it always has been a trend to have clothing tastelessly revealing, right? Just a variation on the theme with more bra than boob revealed.  She's young.....whatever. But as you and most of us have proclaimed, class and taste ***** exposure with WOACA.


----------



## jmcadon

susieserb said:


> HauteMama (and you other utterly fascinating WOACA's) read this!
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/margaret-manning/fashion-for-older-women_b_5756636.html?ir=Style
> 
> *3 Destructive Myths About Fashion For Older Women*
> 
> There's something seriously wrong with the way that we look at fashion over 60, when a quick Google search for "fashion for older women" returns a series of sites that reinforce the most common myths and stereotypes about aging. It seems like society believes that being fashionable after 60 means "looking younger," "buying designer brands," or "focusing on how we feel, not how we look".
> 
> Having had an opportunity to work on a series of fashion videos for women over 60, this topic is near and dear to my heart. I can't help but wonder why we keep fixating on generalities, instead of addressing the fashion challenges and opportunities that older women face head on.
> 
> Let's have a quick look at some of the common myths about fashion for older women. Then, I'll explain why I think we need a different approach.
> 
> *Myth 1: Being Fashionable After 60 Requires Expensive Designer Clothes*
> 
> The highest ranked site in Google for "fashion for older women" is a Pinterest board, put together by a thoughtful young woman, for her grandmother, who she says has no sense of style. Every single woman in the photos is a model, wearing designer clothes.
> 
> When I met with fashion expert, Melanie Payge, I quickly learned that being fashionable doesn't have to be expensive. You also don't need to look like a model. The key to looking your best in your 60s is applying the rules of technical dressing - in other words, choosing clothes that perfectly fit your body type and personality.
> 
> *Myth 2: Looking Fashionable After 60 = Trying to Look Younger
> *
> The second link takes you to an article by Oprah called "Fashion Tips to Look Younger." It highlights, in detail, the 12 fashion mistakes that women make that prevent them from looking younger. As if being "older" is somehow antithetical to being "fashionable." The article does actually offer several helpful suggestions, but, the "anti-aging" frame ruins the whole thing.
> 
> What's the alternative? We need fashion experts who are honest with us about how to deal with our aging bodies, without being condescending or asking us to "look younger." We need an approach that lets us express our personalities, while helping us to understand how to apply the rules of dressing well to choose the right cuts, colors and accessories for our bodies.
> 
> *Myth 3: It Only Matters How You "Feel" After 60
> *
> The third result in Google is an e-commerce site; so, let's skip right on to number four. This site is all about dressing your "truth." This involves discovering your "body type," by exploring your energy patterns. The categories all have cheerful names, like "Bright and Animated (Air)" or "Subtle and Soft (Water)". There's a problem though. They don't actually tell you what a "Subtle and Soft" body actually looks like.
> 
> There's a larger point here. Many women in their 60s, perhaps partially due to a lack of good information, stop thinking about how they look altogether and focus on how they "feel". They often say that they've "earned the right" to wear whatever they want. Or that, they "don't have anyone to impress, so, why bother?"
> 
> In one sense, I completely support these women in their desire to be individuals. Women of all ages struggle with their body image, self-confidence and independence. At the same time, I disagree with the assumption that older women shouldn't care what they look like, by default. There is nothing wrong with wanting to look your best in your 50s, 60s and 70s. And, to look your best, it helps to understand a few timeless style principles.
> 
> We Need an Honest Approach to Fashion for Older Women
> 
> A little further down the search results list, is my community, Sixty and Me. We approach fashion a little differently. We try to empower older women, in every aspect of their lives. From the perspective of fashion, this means giving women over 60 the information that they need to make informed decisions.
> 
> We want women over 60 to be proud of their bodies and we want them to celebrate their personal sense of style. At the same time, we don't shy away from addressing common concerns that the women in our community have. For example, one of our recent articles discusses dressing for your body type after 60. Another highlights common fashion faux pas that many older women make. These are not mistakes because they make you look older -- they just make you look worse.
> 
> Now, I can already hear many of you responding that the very concept of "fashion faux pas for older women" is ridiculous. After all, shouldn't we all be accepted for who we are? Aren't we old enough to just not care what people think? If you feel this way, that's totally ok. But, don't expect the rest of us to feel the same. Let's not forget that 60 today is not what it was a generation ago. Women over 60 today are living active lives. Many of us are still working. Others are dating again after a divorce or the loss of a spouse. For those of us that want to look and feel out best, we want specific advice, not generalities. We want the truth, not more fashion myths.
> 
> Clothes are, of course, only a small reflection of who we are as older women. At the same time, we have every right to be seen (and to want to be seen) after 60. And, if we are not going to be "invisible," why not present our best possible image to the world? Why not embrace our age, while looking fabulous?
> 
> What do you think? Do you still care about fashion in your 50s, 60s or 70s? Or, do prefer to wear what feels good, regardless of what other people think? Please let us know in the comments.



Well, I still care about fashion and admit to pushing the envelope a bit!  My moto is I can wear one piece of flash at a time.  If I want to wear leopard print leggings then my top is more modest and low heeled boots or flats are my shoe choice.  Even my 93 year old Mom still gets mani/pedis and looks stylish when she goes out.  One thing I won't do is wear anything uncomfortable though.  I also don't want to be stared at so I show much less skin than I used to.  I really think a lot of it is common sense...we know when we go too far!!!  Oh, and I just turned 57.


----------



## divnanata

Happy 80th birthday Brigitte Bardot.

This gal captivated me from a very early age. Her first international hit came out before I was even born. I just watched it the other night - "And God Created Woman" and again I was dazzled - just floored -  by her charisma, glamour and seductive allure. Her sexy style has never stopped inspiring designers and she remains an eternal fashion icon. Marilyn Monroe, Liz and Sophia were just as iconic and sensational but they were not fashion icons along the lines of Bebe. Nobody wore a bikini like she did and everybody wanted to. Her bouffant messy hair, pouty full lips and kohl rimmed eyes set the tone for sex kittens then and now.

Soooo.....here I am just sort of trying not to be mean. I think she needs to have dental work done. No I won't criticize her hair. It has its charms. And the wrinkles are gutsy! But I draw the line at the teeth. All those years of Gauloises didn't do her choppers any favors.

And I show her with my favorite man to look at - Alain Delon - who was her "match" in French Cinema. They only starred in two films together and oddly had no chemistry. Just too much prettiness going on. Where they may not have to worry about prettiness any more , both still pack  charismatic wallop! But man were they pretty back in the day...


----------



## Gerry

Where to start? Upper and lower blepharoplasty, face lift, dental work and a good hairdresser for starters. I'm not being *****y, honest. Its all stuff that I would do and I just recommend it from the bottom of my little heart!!!!!!!!!! Believe it or not, my mother had a face lift at age 80. She could hear the nurses whispering, "What's SHE doing this for?" And she told them,


"Cause I didn't need it before". Best looking chick at her assisted living facility and I bought her clothes to go with it. Rest in peace, Isabel!!!


----------



## divnanata

Gerry said:


> Where to start? Upper and lower blepharoplasty, face lift, dental work and a good hairdresser for starters. I'm not being *****y, honest. Its all stuff that I would do and I just recommend it from the bottom of my little heart!!!!!!!!!! Believe it or not, my mother had a face lift at age 80. She could hear the nurses whispering, "What's SHE doing this for?" And she told them,
> 
> 
> "Cause I didn't need it before". Best looking chick at her assisted living facility and I bought her clothes to go with it. Rest in peace, Isabel!!!



Gerry - that is divine! Thank you for being gutsier than moi!

Here is another picture to critique. I think Mama Kris should not be wearing this skirt. Period.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Happy 80th birthday Brigitte Bardot.
> 
> This gal captivated me from a very early age. Her first international hit came out before I was even born. I just watched it the other night - "And God Created Woman" and again I was dazzled - just floored -  by her charisma, glamour and seductive allure. Her sexy style has never stopped inspiring designers and she remains an eternal fashion icon. Marilyn Monroe, Liz and Sophia were just as iconic and sensational but they were not fashion icons along the lines of Bebe. Nobody wore a bikini like she did and everybody wanted to. Her bouffant messy hair, pouty full lips and kohl rimmed eyes set the tone for sex kittens then and now.
> 
> Soooo.....here I am just sort of trying not to be mean. I think she needs to have dental work done. No I won't criticize her hair. It has its charms. And the wrinkles are gutsy! But I draw the line at the teeth. All those years of Gauloises didn't do her choppers any favors.
> 
> And I show her with my favorite man to look at - Alain Delon - who was her "match" in French Cinema. They only starred in two films together and oddly had no chemistry. Just too much prettiness going on. Where they may not have to worry about prettiness any more , both still pack  charismatic wallop! But man were they pretty back in the day...


I adore her necklaces?


----------



## jmcadon

divnanata said:


> Gerry - that is divine! Thank you for being gutsier than moi!
> 
> Here is another picture to critique. I think Mama Kris should not be wearing this skirt. Period.



Oh no no no! Where is her stylist????


----------



## stylemechanel

divnanata said:


> Gerry - that is divine! Thank you for being gutsier than moi!
> 
> Here is another picture to critique. I think Mama Kris should not be wearing this skirt. Period.



I think she looks like she doesn't have a stylist. She looks like a school girl - is that in style now? Am I too old? She is a hot mess.


----------



## stylemechanel

divnanata said:


> Happy 80th birthday Brigitte Bardot.
> 
> This gal captivated me from a very early age. Her first international hit came out before I was even born. I just watched it the other night - "And God Created Woman" and again I was dazzled - just floored -  by her charisma, glamour and seductive allure. Her sexy style has never stopped inspiring designers and she remains an eternal fashion icon. Marilyn Monroe, Liz and Sophia were just as iconic and sensational but they were not fashion icons along the lines of Bebe. Nobody wore a bikini like she did and everybody wanted to. Her bouffant messy hair, pouty full lips and kohl rimmed eyes set the tone for sex kittens then and now.
> 
> Soooo.....here I am just sort of trying not to be mean. I think she needs to have dental work done. No I won't criticize her hair. It has its charms. And the wrinkles are gutsy! But I draw the line at the teeth. All those years of Gauloises didn't do her choppers any favors.
> 
> And I show her with my favorite man to look at - Alain Delon - who was her "match" in French Cinema. They only starred in two films together and oddly had no chemistry. Just too much prettiness going on. Where they may not have to worry about prettiness any more , both still pack  charismatic wallop! But man were they pretty back in the day...



Yes, at one time she was a beauty. I remember my dad having a big crush on her - as I am sure all men did. As for today, I wonder if she is on some kind of medication that  is affecting her in such a negative way - she looks bloated.


----------



## Gerry

divnanata said:


> Gerry - that is divine! Thank you for being gutsier than moi!
> 
> Here is another picture to critique. I think Mama Kris should not be wearing this skirt. Period.



Div, thanks for concurring.  I think Kris Jenner is a gorgeous woman and usually gets it right on except for a few too short skirts. 


Kris and Kim really do like to never wear the same thing twice. Yes, with her great figure, she should stay with the more form-fitting silhouettes, I think. I love plaid but it's just a little too full to flatter her.


By the way, don't you think Kendall is prettier than Kim? Kendall is far more tasteful and gentile. Kim borders on vulgar most of the time, I think.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

divnanata said:


> Gerry - that is divine! Thank you for being gutsier than moi!
> 
> Here is another picture to critique. I think Mama Kris should not be wearing this skirt. Period.


 
This does NOT look good, I think a 17 year old girl could wear that skirt ensemble, but not sure after that. Made me think of avril lavigne - LOL.
And the top part does not match the bottom half.
Yuck


----------



## susieserb

Luv iz Louis said:


> This does NOT look good, I think a 17 year old girl could wear that skirt ensemble, but not sure after that. Made me think of avril lavigne - LOL.
> And the top part does not match the bottom half.
> Yuck


Mama Kris (other threads refer to her a MPK..mama pimp Kardashian)..either hits it out of the park looking oh so good, or tips the scale in the opposite direction with something totally ridiculous?  

I guess it's hard to be "creative" everyday and to be honest I wouldn't want to.

Just out of curiosity, do you find that when you're a "try hard",  your ensemble is just mah? But when it's effortless and carefree the finished product is, "OH YEA BABY WOW"?????

Funny how that works out that way?


----------



## Gerry

I find, usually, that when I have purchased an outfit in its entirety at the same time, it is a hit with me and others, as well. I have a lot more trouble when I buy just a top or a bottom and try to mix back with something else. Not sure why that is. Maybe my mixology isn't great or just that when I am "on", I am "on"!!!


----------



## divnanata

Just rewatched "Love Story" recently. This movie made a huge impact on my life when I first saw it at 16. It made me want to go to a Seven Sister school and meet a Ryan O'Neal of my own. Like they were just there for the pickin's. I couldn't take my eyes off  Ali MacGraw then or now and it had nothing to do with her acting abilities. Even today her style is so timeless and chic.

Recently she explained to Oprah that "enough is enough" regarding her hair color. The women of Santa Fe where she currently lives inspired her by their confident naturalness and artistic expression. In contrast the women of Beverly Hills were all about the facade.

"I'm so intimidated in that old way of walking down Rodeo Drive. People would say, "I know someone who could do your neck!" ....All that old L.A. talk where you define your worthiness [by your looks]...."

She went on to admit that her hair looked awful for a while but then it all was worth it. I am not being an advocate for naturalness - don't get me wrong. I just want all of us to celebrate looking good in whatever way we can. I don't want us defined by the limitations of youth.


----------



## Gerry

Ali is pretty and elegant. I think her hair looks like she has a few lowlights in it. That's what I do with mine and I am really happy with it. Very much easier than coloring the whole head and then trying to put blond highlights in it like I used to.


See how some of the long dark streaks start a little ways back from her hairline? That's why I think they are lowlights. Some are more grown out than others.


When I was young and grayless, I just put light blond streaks in my naturally dark blond hair. Then as the gray overtook me, especially in the front, I could never find someone who could get the base color right. Now, it is as above^^^^ and not hard to maintain.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Just rewatched "Love Story" recently. This movie made a huge impact on my life when I first saw it at 16. It made me want to go to a Seven Sister school and meet a Ryan O'Neal of my own. Like they were just there for the pickin's. I couldn't take my eyes off  Ali MacGraw then or now and it had nothing to do with her acting abilities. Even today her style is so timeless and chic.
> 
> Recently she explained to Oprah that "enough is enough" regarding her hair color. The women of Santa Fe where she currently lives inspired her by their confident naturalness and artistic expression. In contrast the women of Beverly Hills were all about the facade.
> 
> "I'm so intimidated in that old way of walking down Rodeo Drive. People would say, "I know someone who could do your neck!" ....All that old L.A. talk where you define your worthiness [by your looks]...."
> 
> She went on to admit that her hair looked awful for a while but then it all was worth it. I am not being an advocate for naturalness - don't get me wrong. I just want all of us to celebrate looking good in whatever way we can. I don't want us defined by the limitations of youth.


Ch ch ch check out Ali's indian jewelry....

In a clinic last Friday I chatted up with a woman who was 92 and her hair looked like Ms. MacGraw's, piled on top of her head!

The trick, she hadn't cut it in like 40 years; the growth is pass her butt.  But pinned up loosely, this senior citizen defied the odds, so did her hearing and quick speech (I was in mild awe).


----------



## divnanata

Whoa - a treat this morning inside a "MATCHESFASHION.COM" email! It included a special series with Linda Rodin of "Advanced Style" fame showing off all sorts of fabulous clothes. She looks so incredible and she should inspire other vendors to use WOACAS as mannequins.


----------



## purplepoodles

Thank you! Great pix and so inspirational. Saving everyone of them. All good solid ideas.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

divnanata said:


> Whoa - a treat this morning inside a "MATCHESFASHION.COM" email! It included a special series with Linda Rodin of "Advanced Style" fame showing off all sorts of fabulous clothes. She looks so incredible and she should inspire other vendors to use WOACAS as mannequins.



Yes, this works for her as she is stick thin - but unfortunately I am not - I am a little more on the cuddly side  so not sure that look would work for me.


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Whoa - a treat this morning inside a "MATCHESFASHION.COM" email! It included a special series with Linda Rodin of "Advanced Style" fame showing off all sorts of fabulous clothes. She looks so incredible and she should inspire other vendors to use WOACAS as mannequins.


Wait did I actually see this lovely creature on my way home from Vegas?  Her shiny,black, rolled, thick framed exaggerated cat eyes caught my attention along with her skinny frame sporting the coolest boho jean skirt and then there was that vintage conch belt.  Cool, very very cool.


----------



## jmcadon

divnanata said:


> Whoa - a treat this morning inside a "MATCHESFASHION.COM" email! It included a special series with Linda Rodin of "Advanced Style" fame showing off all sorts of fabulous clothes. She looks so incredible and she should inspire other vendors to use WOACAS as mannequins.



Love her style...from her "long" gorgeous hair to her Valentino Rockstuds!  Proves that as we age we can still be stylish and wear the trends...as long as we keep it simple and wear one at a time


----------



## jmcadon

divnanata said:


> Just rewatched "Love Story" recently. This movie made a huge impact on my life when I first saw it at 16. It made me want to go to a Seven Sister school and meet a Ryan O'Neal of my own. Like they were just there for the pickin's. I couldn't take my eyes off  Ali MacGraw then or now and it had nothing to do with her acting abilities. Even today her style is so timeless and chic.
> 
> Recently she explained to Oprah that "enough is enough" regarding her hair color. The women of Santa Fe where she currently lives inspired her by their confident naturalness and artistic expression. In contrast the women of Beverly Hills were all about the facade.
> 
> "I'm so intimidated in that old way of walking down Rodeo Drive. People would say, "I know someone who could do your neck!" ....All that old L.A. talk where you define your worthiness [by your looks]...."
> 
> She went on to admit that her hair looked awful for a while but then it all was worth it. I am not being an advocate for naturalness - don't get me wrong. I just want all of us to celebrate looking good in whatever way we can. I don't want us defined by the limitations of youth.



That is either really good lighting or she has had work done.  Look at the difference between her and Bardot who is only 5 years older!


----------



## Gerry

I do agree that she has had a face lift, and maybe eyes, too. I had one and I know the telltale look of where her ears meet the edge of her face.  The attachment is different. The lobe is never as detached as prior to the work. Eyes are kind of miraculously unwrinkled!!


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> I do agree that she has had a face lift, and maybe eyes, too. I had one and I know the telltale look of where her ears meet the edge of her face.  The attachment is different. The lobe is never as detached as prior to the work. Eyes are kind of miraculously unwrinkled!!


Whoa, nice tweaking without a major rehaul!  Are you happy with ur results, would u do it again?


----------



## Gerry

I am super happy with the results. I had a great surgeon who created nice, subtle results....only complaint is that the earlobes aren't attached like God gave them to me!!!! LOLOLOL  My mother had one and when it's in the family like that, it makes it sooooo much easier.


I would do it again in a heartbeat. The discomfort is not that terribly bad. I had laser resurfacing of the wrinkles under my eyes and around my mouth at the same time and that hurt more. Like a really bad sunburn. All gone in a few weeks though and people still think I look younger 12 years later than my age. Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> I am super happy with the results. I had a great surgeon who created nice, subtle results....only complaint is that the earlobes aren't attached like God gave them to me!!!! LOLOLOL  My mother had one and when it's in the family like that, it makes it sooooo much easier.
> 
> 
> I would do it again in a heartbeat. The discomfort is not that terribly bad. I had laser resurfacing of the wrinkles under my eyes and around my mouth at the same time and that hurt more. Like a really bad sunburn. All gone in a few weeks though and people still think I look younger 12 years later than my age. Yeah!!!!!!!


Would you be cool with pics, very intrigued.  WOW!!!!


----------



## Gerry

No problem. I just have to corral my husband and get him to take one and then load it into my computer. I am the biggest retard in the world when it comes to pics and computers.


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> No problem. I just have to corral my husband and get him to take one and then load it into my computer. I am the biggest retard in the world when it comes to pics and computers.


You are so sweet.  AND  I adore your honesty.  It's hard keeping up right.  Heck I was watching 20/20 and thirty somethings were saying that social media is the vast new frontier and adults are choking on the dust...


----------



## jmcadon

Gerry said:


> No problem. I just have to corral my husband and get him to take one and then load it into my computer. I am the biggest retard in the world when it comes to pics and computers.


I would love to see pics, too.  My Mom had one when she was about 45.  I have often thought I would too, although I am well over 45 now .  I go back and forth with wanting to just age gracefully and wanting to "refresh myself"  but what the hell does that mean, aging gracefully???  Funny, when I look in the bathroom mirror I am quite happy with how I look but when I see myself in pics I am sometimes stunned  lol!


----------



## susieserb

Speaking of L@@KING I decided to take pics of all the frames I obsessively own (i.e. high end readers) but not too H.E. i.e. 30-80 dollars a pop.

and yes....I want more.. I'm so digging the sparkles; BTW Linda Rodin got me going a few pages back, now THOSE are high end


----------



## susieserb

Ooooops there's one more (here I'm thinking I need brown pair and bam, checked my purse?)?


----------



## heymom

I am a WOCA and love this thread! I will be the big "50" in approximately 6 weeks. 

I would say my style has evolved over the years. When I was younger I wore more "loud prints" but now I find myself more drawn to solid colored tops. I have to admit that I wear a lot of black. The one print I am still drawn to is leopard (I've always said it should be a neutral)


----------



## heymom

BTW ~ love all the readers!


----------



## susieserb

heymom said:


> View attachment 2792390
> 
> 
> BTW ~ love all the readers!


Go mama!!!!!!!! Like Divna you rock leopard like there is no tomorrow!!  The nail polish is amaze balls and so is your hair.  

Keep posting away, love seeing what other WOACA's do.  Pictures are fab~


----------



## sis121598

Hello WOACS! 
heymom- You look great and I love the nails! I wear a lot of the same neutrals, love my leopard too. Congrats on your upcoming birthday!

Susie- I adore the readers! I think the first and last pair are you!

jmcadon- I can relate to your mirror/picture comment, sheesh! Mentally, I feel young, I keep telling myself that counts for something.

Gerry- I'd love to see your results too. 

I saw the most fab WOACA in the grocery store on Sunday morning. She was wearing all black, a boho maxi hankerchief skirt, knotted at the hem, cute heels, carrying a Chanel tote. All topped off with gorgeous silver hair. I am inspired.
Her husband looked pretty sharp too. I am still kicking myself for not going up to her and telling her how she made my morning!


----------



## susieserb

Sis your reaction to your WOACA in the grocery store is the same one I had with the cute fashionista I spotted at the airport.  

When a girl has it, she just has it, with her appearance having lasting effects on the viewer's psychy?

My sales partner and I were at McDonald's this morning.  While wearing my mother's gold chocker, the elderly ladies (@80's yrs old) at the next table, turned around to say how much they appreciated my jewelry with the frock I was wearing.  When I gave them the era of the piece (1970's), they just laughed and laughed.  Okay, it seemed old to me~


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Sis your reaction to your WOACA in the grocery store is the same one I had with the cute fashionista I spotted at the airport.
> 
> When a girl has it, she just has it, with her appearance having lasting effects on the viewer's psychy?
> 
> My sales partner and I were at McDonald's this morning.  While wearing my mother's gold chocker, the elderly ladies (@80's yrs old) at the next table, turned around to say how much they appreciated my jewelry with the frock I was wearing.  When I gave them the era of the piece (1970's), they just laughed and laughed.  Okay, it seemed old to me~



I love that story! I bet your mom wouldn't have thought it that old either. 

I was goofing off and spotted this Chanel Runway Black Tweed Boy Dechained Chain Purse and thought of you. I do love the black chains...maybe we'll give this bag another WOACA bump, lol!
How's your Boy doing?


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I love that story! I bet your mom wouldn't have thought it that old either.
> 
> I was goofing off and spotted this Chanel Runway Black Tweed Boy Dechained Chain Purse and thought of you. I do love the black chains...maybe we'll give this bag another WOACA bump, lol!
> How's your Boy doing?


Yikes, it's scary how well you know me.  That bag is insane (okay so is the price), have to pay off the other boy bag I bought this summer (remember there was an extended billing program Saks offers).

The _other_ boy is doing fabulous, never wants to come home....grades good (or I'd be ticked).  He was such a homebody, but he has turned into this social thang?  You're daughter, do tell?

Oh DH told me to burn and bury the crystal and black Eye Bobs...


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Yikes, it's scary how well you know me.  That bag is insane (okay so is the price), have to pay off the other boy bag I bought this summer (remember there was an extended billing program Saks offers).
> 
> The _other_ boy is doing fabulous, never wants to come home....grades good (or I'd be ticked).  He was such a homebody, but he has turned into this social thang?  You're daughter, do tell?
> 
> Oh DH told me to burn and bury the crystal and black Eye Bobs...



I'm so glad to hear your son is adapting to college life. My youngest is more of a homebody too and is also out more now that she's in college. Both kids commute to school so they're still home with us. My oldest is 20 and she is constantly out and about, but manages to keep excellent grades. She graduates in December. I can hardly believe it myself.

My husband probably couldn't handle that pair of glasses either, but you rocked them! The only sunglasses that look right on me are Ray Bans. Anything else, I look like a bug.

One of those old school t.v. channels was showing Pal Joey last night. When we were kids my sister and I loved it when they would show Bell, Book, and Candle, usually around this time of year. Love, love, love Kim Novak. I had to google her and of course she is being slammed by the press for too much plastic surgery. Is that all people can talk about? My God, she's 81! Give her, and all of us women, a break.


----------



## heymom

Ok ladies, what are your thoughts on WOACA wearing OTK and thigh high boots?

I have mixed feelings about this trend. I feel the outfit can definitely take the look from being ok to getting asked " how much"? But does the overall look make a WOACA look like she is trying to hard?

Any thoughts?


----------



## WingNut

heymom said:


> Ok ladies, what are your thoughts on WOACA wearing OTK and thigh high boots?
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this trend. I feel the outfit can definitely take the look from being ok to getting asked " how much"? But does the overall look make a WOACA look like she is trying to hard?
> 
> Any thoughts?



Well, I'm 50 and I have 4-5 pairs. It depends entirely on what you pair them with, and how you carry yourself. I think they can be very classy with a slight edge. Ex. Knee-length pencil skirt, fitted dress, or leggings and long cardi. Also no platforms, suede is easier to integrate than leather, etc.

Look at this thread for inspiration:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/to-many-otk-and-thigh-length-boots-725009.html


I plan to wear them as long as I am physically able.


----------



## jmcadon

heymom said:


> Ok ladies, what are your thoughts on WOACA wearing OTK and thigh high boots?
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this trend. I feel the outfit can definitely take the look from being ok to getting asked " how much"? But does the overall look make a WOACA look like she is trying to hard?
> 
> Any thoughts?



I think OTK would be cute...thigh high would be stretching it IMO


----------



## susieserb

heymom said:


> Ok ladies, what are your thoughts on WOACA wearing OTK and thigh high boots?
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this trend. I feel the outfit can definitely take the look from being ok to getting asked " how much"? But does the overall look make a WOACA look like she is trying to hard?
> 
> Any thoughts?


I LOVE and ADORE my thigh high boots, baby I've waited a LONG time for them to come around in colors/heel heights.  BUT I hate wearing nylons/tights/leggings.  My boots go under skirts and dresses.  That way my legs stay warm and you see no skin.

So bring on the 50/50's I'm still kicking myself for not getting the light taupe pair from last season with the low heel


----------



## purplepoodles

No different than wearing any other boots. Depends more imo on the rest of the outfit. I wear mine with skinny jeans or thick leggings. Also the are warmer and look better than seeing a inch or so of knee beneath a knee length skirt.


----------



## purplepoodles

purplepoodles said:


> No different than wearing any other boots. Depends more imo on the rest of the outfit. I wear mine with skinny jeans or thick leggings. Also the are warmer and look better than seeing a inch or so of knee beneath a knee length skirt.




Just realized got my first OTK boots for my sisters traditional wedding back home. The boots were Stuart Wiesman and my suit an Escada tweed tailored dress and matching boxy tailored Jackie O jacket. 

Think it's up to you to put outfits together so you are comfortable with your look.


----------



## Dawn72

purplepoodles said:


> Just realized got my first OTK boots for my sisters traditional wedding back home. The boots were Stuart Wiesman and my suit an Escada tweed tailored dress and matching boxy tailored Jackie O jacket.
> 
> Think it's up to you to put outfits together so you are comfortable with your look.



Would you share pictures? I would love to see this outfit


----------



## kcf68

Well on the thigh high boots, my thought is if you have got the figure to flaunt them do!  I think they look good on a thinner frame!  I am short and a bit rounder and they would not look right on me!


----------



## heymom

40plusstyle

Have you ladies seen this blog. I find some of her articles very interesting. Great photos as well.


----------



## tatyahna

Dawn72 said:


> Would you share pictures? I would love to see this outfit


I like the 40plusstyle blog, seems interesting and helpful! The carmel colored blazer is very beautiful! Not too sure I'd push up my sleeves on a jacket that thick unless the temp is very hot out and I am forced to do it. Can not live without a few nice jackets and sweaters in my closet.  Jackets are my "go to items", a must have on my fashion wish list! What about you ladies, what cant you live without in your wardrobe?  Tu es belle et Puissant!


----------



## heymom

tatyahna said:


> I like the 40plusstyle blog, seems interesting and helpful! The carmel colored blazer is very beautiful! Not too sure I'd push up my sleeves on a jacket that thick unless the temp is very hot out and I am forced to do it. Can not live without a few nice jackets and sweaters in my closet.  Jackets are my "go to items", a must have on my fashion wish list! What about you ladies, what cant you live without in your wardrobe?  Tu es belle et Puissant!



Boots and skinny jeans are my "go to items" when I am not working. I love black leather riding boots. They are my go to footwear in the fall and winter. 

I do love jackets. I'm always drawn to them when shopping. My favorite is a St. John leather moto jacket that I found in Vegas. It's the softest, buttery leather. Was marked down from $1700 to $255.

Do any of you find it difficult to keep the sleeves of your jackets pushed up? Any tricks to making them stay put?


----------



## susieserb

heymom said:


> Boots and skinny jeans are my "go to items" when I am not working. I love black leather riding boots. They are my go to footwear in the fall and winter.
> 
> I do love jackets. I'm always drawn to them when shopping. My favorite is a St. John leather moto jacket that I found in Vegas. It's the softest, buttery leather. Was marked down from $1700 to $255.
> 
> Do any of you find it difficult to keep the sleeves of your jackets pushed up? Any tricks to making them stay put?


I want to see this jacket girlfriend.  Heck I was just in Vegas and didn't see any deals like this!!!
Wowza

Here's what I do with my moto leather jacket, fold the sleeve back and then push it up; this increases the tension.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Hi Ladies, been a while. Hope you all are doing well and being your usual WOACA stylish selves.  Anyone have experience ordering from Peruvian Connection? I am in love with this jacket from their catalog.  It's on backorder until December.  Just wondering if their product is worth waiting for.


----------



## Freckles1

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hi Ladies, been a while. Hope you all are doing well and being your usual WOACA stylish selves.  Anyone have experience ordering from Peruvian Connection? I am in love with this jacket from their catalog.  It's on backorder until December.  Just wondering if their product is worth waiting for.
> 
> View attachment 2798401




They have beautiful pieces. We have one in KC. Fantastic


----------



## heymom

This is the St John jacket that I found in Vegas.


----------



## heymom

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hi Ladies, been a while. Hope you all are doing well and being your usual WOACA stylish selves.  Anyone have experience ordering from Peruvian Connection? I am in love with this jacket from their catalog.  It's on backorder until December.  Just wondering if their product is worth waiting for.
> 
> View attachment 2798401



Nice style &#128077;


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hi Ladies, been a while. Hope you all are doing well and being your usual WOACA stylish selves.  Anyone have experience ordering from Peruvian Connection? I am in love with this jacket from their catalog.  It's on backorder until December.  Just wondering if their product is worth waiting for.
> 
> View attachment 2798401


I do know PC and made one very expensive purchase which I later regretted 

It was a leather duster and I should have returned the item, but back then when I ordered something I kept it?  As time went by I realized that the coat did not make me feel pretty.

Anyway it's still in the closet...

Here are some alternatives (from my new love Lululemon) BUT your sweater drape is actually allot cuter looking..

I ended up buying the first item below, the Blissed out, I wanted a navy blue wrap.

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...?cc=8353&skuId=3548836&catId=tops-long-sleeve

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...cc=15118&skuId=3559836&catId=tops-long-sleeve


----------



## susieserb

heymom said:


> View attachment 2798693
> 
> 
> This is the St John jacket that I found in Vegas.


Oh yea, this is pretty fab. The leather looks so drippy and soft.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

susieserb said:


> I do know PC and made one very expensive purchase which I later regretted
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...cc=15118&skuId=3559836&catId=tops-long-sleeve



Thanks, Susie. Was there a quality problem with the PC duster? 

Those Lululemon sweaters are cute but I am looking for more of an unstructured coat than a sweater. And I can't shop at Lululemon since they don't make beyond a size 12.  Because apparently Lululemon doesn't want their clothing worn by women with lots of curves like myself.


----------



## purplepoodles

Dawn72 said:


> Would you share pictures? I would love to see this outfit



Hi Dawn, the wedding was some  while ago and the only photo readily accessable is of the bride, would need to track them down in my archives somewhere. I'll certainly let you know if I come across a suitable photo.


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Thanks, Susie. Was there a quality problem with the PC duster?
> 
> Those Lululemon sweaters are cute but I am looking for more of an unstructured coat than a sweater. And I can't shop at Lululemon since they don't make beyond a size 12.  Because apparently Lululemon doesn't want their clothing worn by women with lots of curves like myself.



True on all accounts with Lulu.  I too have my issues with them but find their "tops" most acceptable.

No QCI with the duster; beautifully made; I just shouldn't have kept it.


----------



## Dawn72

purplepoodles said:


> Hi Dawn, the wedding was some  while ago and the only photo readily accessable is of the bride, would need to track them down in my archives somewhere. I'll certainly let you know if I come across a suitable photo.



LOL that's quite all right thanks &#128516;


----------



## jmcadon

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hi Ladies, been a while. Hope you all are doing well and being your usual WOACA stylish selves.  Anyone have experience ordering from Peruvian Connection? I am in love with this jacket from their catalog.  It's on backorder until December.  Just wondering if their product is worth waiting for.
> 
> View attachment 2798401


I ordered an Alpaca cape from PC and love, love love it!


----------



## V0N1B2

ImaBagAddict said:


> Thanks, Susie. Was there a quality problem with the PC duster?
> 
> Those Lululemon sweaters are cute but I am looking for more of an unstructured coat than a sweater. And I can't shop at Lululemon since they don't make beyond a size 12.  *Because apparently Lululemon doesn't want their clothing worn by women with lots of curves like myself.*



No they don't. In fact IIRC, Chip Wilson (the founder) almost said as much once.  Something about their pants not being made for larger women. That kind of stuff really turns me off. I haven't bought lululemon since probably somewhere around 1997/1998. Back when their stuff (while still expensive for what is was), was still made in Vancouver.  
I understand why people like the brand though - they do have some cute stuff.

I was just on vacation and stopped at Last Call, and saw some really great duster-type sweater coats. I bought one that was the NM brand.  Check out the online stuff.  There are a few things that I had seen in the store but wasn't able to bring home with me so I'm going to purchase a couple of them now.  I'm a big fan of printed leggings, long sleeve tee and knee length cardigan type jacket with cool ankle boots. Such a simple outfit but looks put together, you know? Looks good on pretty much all shapes and sizes too.

If I have time today, I'll post a pic of my crazy black and white paisley print leggings and y'all can tell me if they're WOACAish appropriate.


----------



## sis121598

Ladies I just saw the legendary Chrissie Hynde and a very intimate concert of about 120 people! I'm telling you she was fabulous! Looked and sounded great. She's 63! What a treat!!!

I love wearing all kinds of jackets, blazers, waterfalls, ect, ect, ect...and scarves, yes!
I also love my Frye riding boots for fall/winter, I live in them. Love ankle boots as well. However, I can't wear OTK boots. My thighs aren't as skinny as they used to be, and where the top of the boots hit, it really made my thighs look like muffin tops! eeek! I wish I could rock them, but they're a big no for me.


----------



## susieserb

Well here are some WOACA's dressing up and visiting one another (you may know a couple of them )

BTW ages are from 55-60!!!!


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> [/B]
> No they don't. In fact IIRC, Chip Wilson (the founder) almost said as much once.  Something about their pants not being made for larger women. That kind of stuff really turns me off. I haven't bought lululemon since probably somewhere around 1997/1998. Back when their stuff (while still expensive for what is was), was still made in Vancouver.
> I understand why people like the brand though - they do have some cute stuff.
> 
> I was just on vacation and stopped at Last Call, and saw some really great duster-type sweater coats. I bought one that was the NM brand.  Check out the online stuff.  There are a few things that I had seen in the store but wasn't able to bring home with me so I'm going to purchase a couple of them now.  I'm a big fan of printed leggings, long sleeve tee and knee length cardigan type jacket with cool ankle boots. Such a simple outfit but looks put together, you know? Looks good on pretty much all shapes and sizes too.
> 
> If I have time today, I'll post a pic of my crazy black and white paisley print leggings and y'all can tell me if they're WOACAish appropriate.


You better^^^^^


----------



## heymom

Looking forward to seeing the "crazy" leggings.

And the women in Susie picture look like they are having a fabulous time and look pretty fab as well &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## jmcadon

susieserb said:


> Well here are some WOACA's dressing up and visiting one another (you may know a couple of them )
> 
> BTW ages are from 55-60!!!!



How beautiful you all are...love ladies night out


----------



## lyndamac

Hi Ladys loving this thread just wondering how many of you ladys of a certain age will be wearing leather leggings/trousers this winter. i would love to see how you style them as i bought a pair of warehouse leggings and would love to see what way you ladys style yours.


----------



## rdgldy

Just discovered this thread-have no idea how I've missed it all this time, and I am so glad i found it.  You ladies are so inspiring to this WOACA.  I have been struggling for years now just trying to stay true to myself and embracing both who I am and the age I am at.  Thanks for all the positive energy on here!!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Well here are some WOACA's dressing up and visiting one another (you may know a couple of them )
> 
> BTW ages are from 55-60!!!!


You all look fab while I'm certain you were having way too much fun!


----------



## sis121598

lyndamac said:


> Hi Ladys loving this thread just wondering how many of you ladys of a certain age will be wearing leather leggings/trousers this winter. i would love to see how you style them as i bought a pair of warehouse leggings and would love to see what way you ladys style yours.


I bet a couple of WOACA's here have some too. I can't wait to see some photos!




rdgldy said:


> Just discovered this thread-have no idea how I've missed it all this time, and I am so glad i found it.  You ladies are so inspiring to this WOACA.  I have been struggling for years now just trying to stay true to myself and embracing both who I am and the age I am at.  Thanks for all the positive energy on here!!



I love what you wrote, staying true to yourself and embracing who you are at every age! Bravo!


----------



## susieserb

lyndamac said:


> Hi Ladys loving this thread just wondering how many of you ladys of a certain age will be wearing leather leggings/trousers this winter. i would love to see how you style them as i bought a pair of warehouse leggings and would love to see what way you ladys style yours.


I own leather leggings and will lovingly continue to wear them until.......


----------



## susieserb

rdgldy said:


> Just discovered this thread-have no idea how I've missed it all this time, and I am so glad i found it.  You ladies are so inspiring to this WOACA.  I have been struggling for years now just trying to stay true to myself and embracing both who I am and the age I am at.  Thanks for all the positive energy on here!!


Yea baby, we are here for one another taking the "aging process" one step at a time (with coiffed hair, pedicured nails and bejeweled necklines...or at least we want to in spirit :giggles


----------



## hockeymama

lyndamac said:


> Hi Ladys loving this thread just wondering how many of you ladys of a certain age will be wearing leather leggings/trousers this winter. i would love to see how you style them as i bought a pair of warehouse leggings and would love to see what way you ladys style yours.




Leather leggings, leather jeans and leather dress . . . Just not all at the same time


----------



## stylemechanel

lyndamac said:


> Hi Ladys loving this thread just wondering how many of you ladys of a certain age will be wearing leather leggings/trousers this winter. i would love to see how you style them as i bought a pair of warehouse leggings and would love to see what way you ladys style yours.



Hi Lyndamac, I am mostly a lurker, a very occasional poster but you asked a question that I have ponder for a very long time. For me....I am now OK with wearing leather pants - dress pants to be exact. Years and years ago I bought a pair of Chanel leather pants and promised myself I would alter them.  The years  went by and the the more years that went by the more I thought I had made a mistake and that at my age (at the time) I was passed the leather wearing phase. Mind you I had a mother who was a mother who was a mutton dressed like a lamb and I was totally embarrassed by it). With time and maturity I have come to believe I can pull out those pants, get them altered and wear them beautifully. I am not technologically minded to show you what I would do but here are my thoughts...

Leather pants with a boat neck silk shirt and a Hermes scarf. Leather pants with a really cozy sweater. Leather pants with short booties underneath and a silky blousie top and a chunky necklace. 

Hope this helps a little. 

But whatever it is you are looking at ....all it takes is being confident, something I did not have 6 years ago but have grown into!


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Lyndamac, I am mostly a lurker, a very occasional poster but you asked a question that I have ponder for a very long time. For me....I am now OK with wearing leather pants - dress pants to be exact. Years and years ago I bought a pair of Chanel leather pants and promised myself I would alter them.  The years  went by and the the more years that went by the more I thought I had made a mistake and that at my age (at the time) I was passed the leather wearing phase. Mind you I had a mother who was a mother who was a mutton dressed like a lamb and I was totally embarrassed by it). With time and maturity I have come to believe I can pull out those pants, get them altered and wear them beautifully. I am not technologically minded to show you what I would do but here are my thoughts...
> 
> Leather pants with a boat neck silk shirt and a Hermes scarf. Leather pants with a really cozy sweater. Leather pants with short booties underneath and a silky blousie top and a chunky necklace.
> 
> Hope this helps a little.
> 
> But whatever it is you are looking at ....all it takes is being confident, something I did not have 6 years ago but have grown into!


*stylemechanel* I too bought my leather pants about 5-6 years ago; actually the first set Vince introduced into the market place.  I was with the beautiful and fashion forward Divnanata (my personal stylist) who drooled about owning a pair.  I tried on the 900 dollar pants at Saks and thought, "There's no way in God's green earth I'm gonna spend that kind of money".

I was lucky to try a pair on that day, they were the only ones left, the rest were all gone...Saks couldn't keep them in stock?????? SeRiOuSlY?????

So I stalked those sleek creatures for a year and finally bought a pair from Intermix (marked down from one of their fabulous off season sales).

Even then, I believe, they cost 300 dollars. But the bottom line? I _really_ wear those suckers and pretty much the way you outlined the ensembles above.  BTW Div (I believe) owns like 2-3 pairs herself?


----------



## cwxx

Dear ladies, may I say I hope in the future to be able to dress so fashionably and have fun while doing it as you ladies seem to be on this thread! 

Also, a question that I'm hoping some of you may be able to help me out on - I'm trying to buy a light down coat/jacket for my grandmother - now she's a bit older than many of you ladies at 80+ but still a very stylish old lady in her own way  I'm hoping to replace her very heavy wool and cotton winter coats - one problem is she's quite petite at 5 ft ish but has a wide middle plus a curving back. Any recs for relatively good looking lightweight down jackets that are cut more generously in the body? XL Uniqlo lightweight down jacket was big in the arms and chest, but about 2-3inches too small around the waist...TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

cwxx said:


> Dear ladies, may I say I hope in the future to be able to dress so fashionably and have fun while doing it as you ladies seem to be on this thread!
> 
> Also, a question that I'm hoping some of you may be able to help me out on - I'm trying to buy a light down coat/jacket for my grandmother - now she's a bit older than many of you ladies at 80+ but still a very stylish old lady in her own way  I'm hoping to replace her very heavy wool and cotton winter coats - one problem is she's quite petite at 5 ft ish but has a wide middle plus a curving back. Any recs for relatively good looking lightweight down jackets that are cut more generously in the body? XL Uniqlo lightweight down jacket was big in the arms and chest, but about 2-3inches too small around the waist...TIA!


I would try somewhere like Eddie Bauer. Their women's coats come in Regular, Petite, Tall and Plus.  Other than that, maybe have a look at REI - so many styles, brands and fits to choose from.


----------



## chessmont

Lands' End this year has a lot of really cute down jackets and coats and they are always cut slightly generously IME.  Great prices, too.  Also try LL Bean.


----------



## cwxx

Thank you V0N1B2 and chessmont! Really appreciate the suggestions - especially like some of the LL Bean options (as someone who grew up in New England - how could i not think of LLbean!?). Will try to get her measurements later this weekend and see what style might work. Thanks again!


----------



## rdgldy

sharing my style, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



a favorite casual look, which I hope is ageless, but oh, well!


----------



## purplepoodles

Absolutely rdglby... Ageless and timeless too. My fave look as well summer and winter. Your bracelet lifts everything to another level.

Spellcheck!


----------



## chessmont

rdgldy said:


> sharing my style,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808246
> 
> a favorite casual look, which I hope is ageless, but oh, well!



Looks great!  Wish I could look so good casually.  It looks effortlessly good on you.


----------



## rdgldy

chessmont said:


> Looks great!  Wish I could look so good casually.  It looks effortlessly good on you.



You are so sweet, thank you!!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Well here are some WOACA's dressing up and visiting one another (you may know a couple of them )
> 
> BTW ages are from 55-60!!!!


 You all look flat out BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Whatever you all are doing, keep doing it!! Sorry I have been MIA.  A conglomerate bought the fun startup I work at and I'm in big company hell right now learning endless process related things - ugh!  I do now go to an office though so I dress up a lot on a daily basis (and challenge the uptight dress code with my Valentino Heels and tight pants.  Corp American be damned!!!!


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> You all look flat out BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Whatever you all are doing, keep doing it!! Sorry I have been MIA.  A conglomerate bought the fun startup I work at and I'm in big company hell right now learning endless process related things - ugh!  I do now go to an office though so I dress up a lot on a daily basis (and challenge the uptight dress code with my Valentino Heels and tight pants.  Corp American be damned!!!!


Get into field sales


----------



## sis121598

Hello Ladies! Remember the recent conversation about over the knee boots? I'm 5'4" and they hit me in a bad spot and I just can't wear them. I have a few pairs of ankle boots that are cute and casual, and I own two pair of Frye riding boots that I wear with leggings and skinny jeans, but I love the look of a sleek taller boot, especially with dresses and skirts.

Well I found a boot at Bergdorf's that I love! I think they're called Mainline, they have a slight covered wedge heel and the shaft isn't quite as high as the 50/50's. Just an aside, I cannot find accurate measurements, even on Stuart Weitzman's site. This boot doesn't have a high heel, probably 1.5-2 inches...so, they give me a little lift! They were on sale for $399 so I got a pair in black suede. I love, love, love them! So much so I wanted a pair in nappa and I found a great deal on them at Saks Off Fifth!

Hope all of you U.S.A. WOACAs had a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Hello Ladies! Remember the recent conversation about over the knee boots? I'm 5'4" and they hit me in a bad spot and I just can't wear them. I have a few pairs of ankle boots that are cute and casual, and I own two pair of Frye riding boots that I wear with leggings and skinny jeans, but I love the look of a sleek taller boot, especially with dresses and skirts.
> 
> Well I found a boot at Bergdorf's that I love! I think they're called Mainline, they have a slight covered wedge heel and the shaft isn't quite as high as the 50/50's. Just an aside, I cannot find accurate measurements, even on Stuart Weitzman's site. This boot doesn't have a high heel, probably 1.5-2 inches...so, they give me a little lift! They were on sale for $399 so I got a pair in black suede. I love, love, love them! So much so I wanted a pair in nappa and I found a great deal on them at Saks Off Fifth!
> 
> Hope all of you U.S.A. WOACAs had a happy Thanksgiving!



Yea BABY I have a pair and they are all that and a bag of chips!!!!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

I've seen the Mainline style. Congrats! They're going to be gorgeous on you.
I almost bought a pair of the Donald Pliner "Roz" boots (similar to a 50/50 style) but they have a thicker, grippier sole more suitable for my winters. I just haven't pulled the trigger.
I bought some more printed leggings and appropriate tunics to wear with them during my Black Friday blitz. Though I shopped online, so am I supposed to wait until Cyber Monday? IDK.
I hope all you fabulous WOACAs had a great Thanksgiving 
Where is everybody?


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Yea BABY I have a pair and they are all that and a bag of chips!!!!!!!!


They are! They are so comfortable too. I read one review that said they wore them shopping around all day in NYC and they felt great...yay!



V0N1B2 said:


> I've seen the Mainline style. Congrats! They're going to be gorgeous on you.
> I almost bought a pair of the Donald Pliner "Roz" boots (similar to a 50/50 style) but they have a thicker, grippier sole more suitable for my winters. I just haven't pulled the trigger.
> I bought some more printed leggings and appropriate tunics to wear with them during my Black Friday blitz. Though I shopped online, so am I supposed to wait until Cyber Monday? IDK.
> I hope all you fabulous WOACAs had a great Thanksgiving
> Where is everybody?



It seems like Black Friday sales have gone on through the weekend. I'll be checking tomorrow too. I did stop in Nordstrom yesterday because I've seen a lot of DVF wrap dresses on sale. They didn't have a great selection, but now that I've tried one on, I've found it just doesn't suit my body. I'm a bit of a pear and to get the right fit on the bottom, the top has way too much fabric. Ce la vie!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Sorry, I have been MIA, as well.

I have been kicking it up a bit and probably dressing a bit too young*, but enjoying it....but I did catch up last night  I can't believe I forget how fun this thread is!

I have been keeping busy with the family and this and that. About 3 months ago I started a barre based workout and I am loving it! It is call The Dailey Method, it's a combo of yoga, pilates and ballet training. I really recommend it, if you're looking for something new.



heymom said:


> Ok ladies, what are your thoughts on WOACA wearing OTK and thigh high boots?
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this trend. I feel the outfit can definitely  take the look from being ok to getting asked " how much"? But does the  overall look make a WOACA look like she is trying to hard?
> 
> Any thoughts?



Well, I do tend to push the envelope. I have 3 pairs of OTK, and would get thigh highs if I happened to love the style.



Gerry said:


> I am super happy with the results. I had a great  surgeon who created nice, subtle results....only complaint is that the  earlobes aren't attached like God gave them to me!!!! LOLOLOL  My mother  had one and when it's in the family like that, it makes it sooooo much  easier.
> 
> 
> I would do it again in a heartbeat. The discomfort is not that terribly  bad. I had laser resurfacing of the wrinkles under my eyes and around my  mouth at the same time and that hurt more. Like a really bad sunburn.  All gone in a few weeks though and people still think I look younger 12  years later than my age. Yeah!!!!!!!


Wow, add me to the list of eager viewers 



heymom said:


> This is the St John jacket that I found in Vegas.



Love it!!



susieserb said:


> Well here are some WOACA's dressing up and visiting one another (you may know a couple of them )
> 
> BTW ages are from 55-60!!!!



You all look fabulous!



lyndamac said:


> Hi Ladys loving this thread just wondering how  many of you ladys of a certain age will be wearing leather  leggings/trousers this winter. i would love to see how you style them as  i bought a pair of warehouse leggings and would love to see what way  you ladys style yours.



I do not have leather, but I do have faux.

This is a dressing room snap of some Zara One's I just got. I do think they are way to young for me...and I really don't care, lol...I just love them. You can't really see the ribbing well, so here are some stock photos, as well.












These are some super cheap leggings (4.99 at Ross).











I really like them...even though they are super cheap. I bought them last year, thinking I would get a few wears out of them and they would fall apart. I am amazed that they still are fine.

I also just bought 2 pairs of 'jeggings' from Ross, again 4.99...I must admit I love them. :shame: They are so comfy and look just like skinny jeans. My husband patted my bum the first time I wore them and was shocked..."They are soft! I thought they were jeans!" 

* My disclaimer/excuse for dressing far too young...I think I mentioned earlier/some of you know...I lost over 150 pounds...so I am giving myself some room and time to have fun 

ETA: Bwahaha...to fit in with my too young wardrobe, I have been building...I just got a convertible..lol, hello midlife?


----------



## sis121598

twinkle.tink- You look terrific! I can't recall your age if you mentioned it, but I think what you're wearing suits you...age be damned!!!

I do recall that you had a great weight loss. Congrats again! You should feel proud and free to wear whatever feels good. I need to redouble my efforts working out and cutting portion sizes. My metabolism has been wrecked by age and meds. I have done barre workouts in the past, they kick butt. I need to work back up to them. 

Have fun in your new convertible! Vroom, vroom!


----------



## heymom

You look great! I am a firm believer that age is just a number and we should wear whatever makes us feel great&#10084;&#65039;



twinkle.tink said:


> Sorry, I have been MIA, as well.
> 
> I have been kicking it up a bit and probably dressing a bit too young*, but enjoying it....but I did catch up last night  I can't believe I forget how fun this thread is!
> 
> I have been keeping busy with the family and this and that. About 3 months ago I started a barre based workout and I am loving it! It is call The Dailey Method, it's a combo of yoga, pilates and ballet training. I really recommend it, if you're looking for something new.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I do tend to push the envelope. I have 3 pairs of OTK, and would get thigh highs if I happened to love the style.
> 
> 
> Wow, add me to the list of eager viewers
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> You all look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have leather, but I do have faux.
> 
> This is a dressing room snap of some Zara One's I just got. I do think they are way to young for me...and I really don't care, lol...I just love them. You can't really see the ribbing well, so here are some stock photos, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some super cheap leggings (4.99 at Ross).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like them...even though they are super cheap. I bought them last year, thinking I would get a few wears out of them and they would fall apart. I am amazed that they still are fine.
> 
> I also just bought 2 pairs of 'jeggings' from Ross, again 4.99...I must admit I love them. :shame: They are so comfy and look just like skinny jeans. My husband patted my bum the first time I wore them and was shocked..."They are soft! I thought they were jeans!"
> 
> * My disclaimer/excuse for dressing far too young...I think I mentioned earlier/some of you know...I lost over 150 pounds...so I am giving myself some room and time to have fun
> 
> ETA: Bwahaha...to fit in with my too young wardrobe, I have been building...I just got a convertible..lol, hello midlife?


----------



## twinkle.tink

sis121598 said:


> twinkle.tink- You look terrific! I can't recall your age if you mentioned it, but I think what you're wearing suits you...age be damned!!!
> 
> I do recall that you had a great weight loss. Congrats again! You should feel proud and free to wear whatever feels good. I need to redouble my efforts working out and cutting portion sizes. My metabolism has been wrecked by age and meds. I have done barre workouts in the past, they kick butt. I need to work back up to them.
> 
> Have fun in your new convertible! Vroom, vroom!



I am 47.

The barre really works! I have been trying to put on a few pounds for my hubby...like most guys, he would prefer a little more in the behind  I did, but lost a full inch in my waist (about 10-12 weeks). I was laughing with one of the instructors today, more weight & thinner. Wahoo for muscles! I laugh, I am not trying to work my bum off....I am trying to work it on. 

The metabolism thing is so true, for most of America, JMHO. It was mainly women, but it's catching up to the men, as well. When I was overweight, I regularly ate between 1200 -1600 calories and was often dropping below 1000 on 'diets' and was 200-225 for most of my adult life. Now, I eat about 3000 calories a day and have a hard time maintaining over 120. 

My daughter and I had the top down today! Heater full blast, of course....but hey! the sun was out, the top was down 



heymom said:


> You look great! I am a firm believer that age is just a number and we should wear whatever makes us feel great&#10084;&#65039;



Thanks


----------



## susieserb

heymom said:


> You look great! I am a firm believer that age is just a number and we should wear whatever makes us feel great&#10084;&#65039;


You make the twinkle in the twink, me thinks DH is quite happy with you!!!!!


----------



## sis121598

twinkle.tink said:


> I am 47.
> 
> The barre really works! I have been trying to put on a few pounds for my hubby...like most guys, he would prefer a little more in the behind  I did, but lost a full inch in my waist (about 10-12 weeks). I was laughing with one of the instructors today, more weight & thinner. Wahoo for muscles! I laugh, I am not trying to work my bum off....I am trying to work it on.
> 
> The metabolism thing is so true, for most of America, JMHO. It was mainly women, but it's catching up to the men, as well. When I was overweight, I regularly ate between 1200 -1600 calories and was often dropping below 1000 on 'diets' and was 200-225 for most of my adult life. Now, I eat about 3000 calories a day and have a hard time maintaining over 120.
> 
> My daughter and I had the top down today! Heater full blast, of course....but hey! the sun was out, the top was down
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


That's really interesting about the caloric intake. Yes, I tend to lose in my bum first, not good!  How long are your workouts? 
BTW- I just bought a new car too, not a convertible, but it has a sun roof, so it's a semi-convertible. And yes, I have had it open on sunny, chilly days.


----------



## jmcadon

twinkle.tink said:


> I am 47.
> 
> The barre really works! I have been trying to put on a few pounds for my hubby...like most guys, he would prefer a little more in the behind  I did, but lost a full inch in my waist (about 10-12 weeks). I was laughing with one of the instructors today, more weight & thinner. Wahoo for muscles! I laugh, I am not trying to work my bum off....I am trying to work it on.
> 
> The metabolism thing is so true, for most of America, JMHO. It was mainly women, but it's catching up to the men, as well. When I was overweight, I regularly ate between 1200 -1600 calories and was often dropping below 1000 on 'diets' and was 200-225 for most of my adult life. Now, I eat about 3000 calories a day and have a hard time maintaining over 120.
> 
> My daughter and I had the top down today! Heater full blast, of course....but hey! the sun was out, the top was down
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Wow...good for you!  You look beautiful


----------



## clevercat

Been lurking here for ages *waves* hello.
Has anyone here ever had a style/image consultation or tried Colour me Beautiful (I read the books but seem to be a mix of everything)?
I am now officially a WOACA and in need of a little guidance. Looking on the interwebs, I'd be spending around £300-£400 for a consultation. Would it be worth it, I wonder? I've lost a lot of weight over the last two years and now that I can buy clothes I like, I have a dread of looking like mutton. OTOH I don't feel old enough to dress my age! 
I work from home about 70% of the time, and mainly wear jeans/yoga pants and Tee. Out in meetings, I usually wear a black dress and pumps. And I'm bored with that...
Thoughts, please? Thank you


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> I am 47.
> 
> The barre really works! I have been trying to put on a few pounds for my hubby...like most guys, he would prefer a little more in the behind  I did, but lost a full inch in my waist (about 10-12 weeks). I was laughing with one of the instructors today, more weight & thinner. Wahoo for muscles! I laugh, I am not trying to work my bum off....I am trying to work it on.
> 
> The metabolism thing is so true, for most of America, JMHO. It was mainly women, but it's catching up to the men, as well. When I was overweight, I regularly ate between 1200 -1600 calories and was often dropping below 1000 on 'diets' and was 200-225 for most of my adult life. Now, I eat about 3000 calories a day and have a hard time maintaining over 120.
> 
> My daughter and I had the top down today! Heater full blast, of course....but hey! the sun was out, the top was down
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Googling THE BARRE system


----------



## twinkle.tink

susieserb said:


> Googling THE BARRE system



Tee hee! Well, that is for the muscle and small waist...but the eating (being able to eat 3000 calories/day) is from rehabilitating my metabolism after years of systematic abuse.


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> Tee hee! Well, that is for the muscle and small waist...but the eating (being able to eat 3000 calories/day) is from rehabilitating my metabolism after years of systematic abuse.


do tell......


----------



## divnanata

Who wears it best? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Cara Delevigne



Kristen Stewart



Rihanna



Nicki Minaj



This gentleman



Or me?

One day I WILL be here next to Karl...


----------



## divnanata

Did somebody say "over-the-knee boots"?? LOVE them. We can wear them. Sure. Just have to have the 'je ne sais quoi" to pull them off. I didn't keep this Stuart Weitzman pair last year since the heels were high and I have to get real. I literally cannot take more than thirty five steps in high heels. I think I do need to have fat injections pumped in to the soles of my feet! Well old "Stu" heard me and issued a low heeled version of these hi tops and YES I WILL make them mine. When they go on deep discount which I doubt they ever will. The 50 50's I have work just as well.

Last year this time I was much skinnier. Sadly the weight crept back on due to my diet of sneaking cookies and chips and swigging wine.  I need to find out Twink's 3000 calorie a day exercise plan! That would give me a whole bottle!!


----------



## jmcadon

divnanata said:


> Who wears it best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823859
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823845
> 
> Cara Delevigne
> 
> View attachment 2823846
> 
> Kristen Stewart
> 
> View attachment 2823848
> 
> Rihanna
> 
> View attachment 2823849
> 
> Nicki Minaj
> 
> View attachment 2823854
> 
> This gentleman
> 
> View attachment 2823856
> 
> Or me?
> 
> One day I WILL be here next to Karl...
> View attachment 2823857



No question...you wear it better by far!!!  It looks classy on you and just rather trashy or overdone on most of the others


----------



## divnanata

divnanata said:


> Who wears it best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823859
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823845
> 
> Cara Delevigne
> 
> View attachment 2823846
> 
> Kristen Stewart
> 
> View attachment 2823848
> 
> Rihanna
> 
> View attachment 2823849
> 
> Nicki Minaj
> 
> View attachment 2823854
> 
> This gentleman
> 
> View attachment 2823856
> 
> Or me?
> 
> One day I WILL be here next to Karl...
> View attachment 2823857



YIKES! I forgot to add FERGIE. She is not a WOACA, I guess< but should she be wearing over-the-knee boots?


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love the lock and agree...Div, you do it better than the celebs!

The weight thing, if anyone is really interested come join us in the heath & fitness section. They gals there are fabulous and have been such a help and support; we discuss all kinds of ideas, strategies, diet myths, etc


----------



## V0N1B2

jmcadon said:


> No question...you wear it better by far!!!  It looks classy on you and just rather trashy or overdone on most of the others


I couldn't agree with you more!
When did trashy ho become a fashion genre? 


divnanata said:


> YIKES! I forgot to add FERGIE. She is not a WOACA, I guess< but should she be wearing over-the-knee boots?
> View attachment 2824174


That whole look is just so so so wrong. The boots don't match the rest of the "outfit".
I don't get it.  Or am I missing something? 
I'm surprised you haven't photoshopped yourself and Karl together for your holiday cards, divnanata!


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more!
> When did trashy ho become a fashion genre?
> 
> That whole look is just so so so wrong. The boots don't match the rest of the "outfit".
> I don't get it.  Or am I missing something?
> I'm surprised you haven't *photoshopped yourself and Karl together for your holiday cards, divnanata!*




I like how you think


----------



## heymom

These boot are fabulous&#10084;&#65039; you wear them well!




divnanata said:


> Did somebody say "over-the-knee boots"?? LOVE them. We can wear them. Sure. Just have to have the 'je ne sais quoi" to pull them off. I didn't keep this Stuart Weitzman pair last year since the heels were high and I have to get real. I literally cannot take more than thirty five steps in high heels. I think I do need to have fat injections pumped in to the soles of my feet! Well old "Stu" heard me and issued a low heeled version of these hi tops and YES I WILL make them mine. When they go on deep discount which I doubt they ever will. The 50 50's I have work just as well.
> 
> Last year this time I was much skinnier. Sadly the weight crept back on due to my diet of sneaking cookies and chips and swigging wine.  I need to find out Twink's 3000 calorie a day exercise plan! That would give me a whole bottle!!
> 
> View attachment 2823868


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> Who wears it best?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823856
> 
> Or me?



You! And Karl would be lucky to have you stand with him!

I may have just had a little early morning shopping spree...okay, I did! 

The best buy of the morning was this jacket from Bergdorf's. Retail price was $495, I got the last one for $138!!! Kind of Chanel-like. I hope it fits.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> You! And Karl would be lucky to have you stand with him!
> 
> I may have just had a little early morning shopping spree...okay, I did!
> 
> The best buy of the morning was this jacket from Bergdorf's. Retail price was $495, I got the last one for $138!!! Kind of Chanel-like. I hope it fits.


Milly is all that and a bag of chips.  The clothes are well made and fashion forward.  I ALWAYS want to buy Milly at a discount but alas never could find an item that A. fit B. at a palatable price point.

Congrats, you did well.  Send pics when you can.  I don't know about you, but it takes me all year to pay off my 0% credit card only to rack it up again with the sales that are offered now till the end of January....just excruciating?


----------



## sis121598

I wasn't familiar with Milly, you gals are such much more in the fashion know than I am, but I feel like I hit the jackpot on that one. I have shoprunner so it should be here by Friday. I just started to hunt for a dress for a family wedding we're attending next fall. I know, I know, it's almost a year away, but it's a great sale time for dresses, and I have some other upcoming events where I can use a new LBD. I actually found a cheapy one at Loft that  looks flattering and gets rave reviews so hopefully that will work. It's sleeveless and I will need a jacket since the ceremony will be outdoors at sunset. So the search was on for the jacket and it was like kismet that Bergdorf Goodmans alerted me to the sale. 

I actually did quite a bit of shopping yesterday, time to let the credit cards cool off!


----------



## sis121598

PS-***Bragging mama alert!***

 My oldest daughter graduates from college a week from today!!! She finished in 3 years at 20 years old! Unbelievable. She's a real go getter that one, but also stresses herself out to perfection. She has been working in her field for a year already. Her internship turned into a paying job. She's applying around though, since she is on a grant which runs out in August and she doesn't know if it will become a permanent position. 

In many ways getting older is awesome...experiencing being here for this time for one. Next week I'll also celebrate 16 years of breast cancer survivorship...lots to be grateful for.


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Been lurking here for ages *waves* hello.
> Has anyone here ever had a style/image consultation or tried Colour me Beautiful (I read the books but seem to be a mix of everything)?
> I am now officially a WOACA and in need of a little guidance. Looking on the interwebs, I'd be spending around £300-£400 for a consultation. Would it be worth it, I wonder? I've lost a lot of weight over the last two years and now that I can buy clothes I like, I have a dread of looking like mutton. OTOH I don't feel old enough to dress my age!
> I work from home about 70% of the time, and mainly wear jeans/yoga pants and Tee. Out in meetings, I usually wear a black dress and pumps. And I'm bored with that...
> Thoughts, please? Thank you


Hi Clevercat!  It's good to see you here!  I wish I could offer you some advice about a stylist/consultation but I've never had one either.  

I think a lot of us here are experiencing a similar fashion dilemma - how to look stylish while keeping our youthful spirit without looking like the dreaded mutton.  For me, most of the time I'm a jeans and t-shirt girl and I've found that even having nicely fitting jeans (as opposed to the stuffed sausage seam popping Kardashian style) can make a huge difference.  Add some bold jewelry and accessories and you've got a winner. When I want to get away from jeans, I like DVF, Vince and Milly for dresses, pants and tops.  It all comes down to what you feel good in.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I wasn't familiar with Milly, you gals are such much more in the fashion know than I am, but I feel like I hit the jackpot on that one. I have shoprunner so it should be here by Friday. I just started to hunt for a dress for a family wedding we're attending next fall. I know, I know, it's almost a year away, but it's a great sale time for dresses, and I have some other upcoming events where I can use a new LBD. I actually found a cheapy one at Loft that  looks flattering and gets rave reviews so hopefully that will work. It's sleeveless and I will need a jacket since the ceremony will be outdoors at sunset. So the search was on for the jacket and it was like kismet that Bergdorf Goodmans alerted me to the sale.
> 
> I actually did quite a bit of shopping yesterday, time to let the credit cards cool off!



Run to The Real Real and shop for that dress NOW.  I am pea green with jealousy over the selections that are available as we speak.  When I looked for a frock to wear this last Sept. i.e. another wedding; I had a horrible time finding a stunning dress at a palatable price point.

Now when I go through The Real Real I shake my head with disbelief over their fabulous, reasonable selections (DARN IT)...BTW you can RETURN, ah huh!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> PS-***Bragging mama alert!***
> 
> My oldest daughter graduates from college a week from today!!! She finished in 3 years at 20 years old! Unbelievable. She's a real go getter that one, but also stresses herself out to perfection. She has been working in her field for a year already. Her internship turned into a paying job. She's applying around though, since she is on a grant which runs out in August and she doesn't know if it will become a permanent position.
> 
> In many ways getting older is awesome...experiencing being here for this time for one. Next week I'll also celebrate 16 years of breast cancer survivorship...lots to be grateful for.


Congrats to that spit fire of a daughter you have there.  May her journey be prosperous and full of blessings (Good job Mom and Dad)!!!!!!!

How's the Freshman doing BTW?  Mine really really loves school and his grades are good (PTL)!!!


----------



## susieserb

inspiredgem said:


> Hi Clevercat!  It's good to see you here!  I wish I could offer you some advice about a stylist/consultation but I've never had one either.
> 
> I think a lot of us here are experiencing a similar fashion dilemma - how to look stylish while keeping our youthful spirit without looking like the dreaded mutton.  For me, most of the time I'm a jeans and t-shirt girl and I've found that even having nicely fitting jeans (as opposed to the stuffed sausage seam popping Kardashian style) can make a huge difference.  Add some bold jewelry and accessories and you've got a winner. When I want to get away from jeans, I like DVF, Vince and Milly for dresses, pants and tops.  It all comes down to what you feel good in.


Excellent advice, succinctly stated


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Run to The Real Real and shop for that dress NOW.  I am pea green with jealousy over the selections that are available as we speak.  When I looked for a frock to wear this last Sept. i.e. another wedding; I had a horrible time finding a stunning dress at a palatable price point.
> 
> Now when I go through The Real Real I shake my head with disbelief over their fabulous, reasonable selections (DARN IT)...BTW you can RETURN, ah huh!!!!!!!!


See, I must have remembered your dilema...Thanks for the tip! I'm off to look now.



susieserb said:


> Congrats to that spit fire of a daughter you have there.  May her journey be prosperous and full of blessings (Good job Mom and Dad)!!!!!!!
> 
> How's the Freshman doing BTW?  Mine really really loves school and his grades are good (PTL)!!!


Thank you. My youngest is doing well. I'm glad your son is enjoying it. I guess he'll be back home soon?



inspiredgem said:


> Hi Clevercat!  It's good to see you here!  I wish I could offer you some advice about a stylist/consultation but I've never had one either.
> 
> I think a lot of us here are experiencing a similar fashion dilemma - how to look stylish while keeping our youthful spirit without looking like the dreaded mutton.  For me, most of the time I'm a jeans and t-shirt girl and I've found that even having nicely fitting jeans (as opposed to the stuffed sausage seam popping Kardashian style) can make a huge difference.  Add some bold jewelry and accessories and you've got a winner. When I want to get away from jeans, I like DVF, Vince and Milly for dresses, pants and tops.  It all comes down to what you feel good in.



Agreed! Excellent advice.


----------



## sis121598

I came across this site Clevercat. Funny, you always see these sites and articles for style tips "over 40"...What about over 50, 60, 70, ect?!? We're all navigating this new territory together.


----------



## sis121598

I looked around The Real Real for a dress to wear to the wedding and saw some things I liked but for one reason or another I didn't find one to order. I did order a 2nd dress from Nordstrom. My husband thought that was odd since I already ordered one dress. Clearly he doesn't get it.

This one gets good reviews and I think it will be flattering. I like the knot waist detail. I ordered black, to hopefully wear with my *crossing my fingers it fits* Milly jacket. 

Is wearing black okay for an evening wedding in the Midwest? It's not going to be in a church, the ceremony is outdoors at sunset, then I'm not sure where to reception is being held. Or should I get it in cobalt blue? Would a pop of color work with the jacket?


----------



## heymom

sis121598 said:


> I looked around The Real Real for a dress to wear to the wedding and saw some things I liked but for one reason or another I didn't find one to order. I did order a 2nd dress from Nordstrom. My husband thought that was odd since I already ordered one dress. Clearly he doesn't get it.
> 
> This one gets good reviews and I think it will be flattering. I like the knot waist detail. I ordered black, to hopefully wear with my *crossing my fingers it fits* Milly jacket.
> 
> Is wearing black okay for an evening wedding in the Midwest? It's not going to be in a church, the ceremony is outdoors at sunset, then I'm not sure where to reception is being held. Or should I get it in cobalt blue? Would a pop of color work with the jacket?


 
I think black would be fine. Especially a evening wedding.


----------



## heymom

I wrote this for my birthday on FB. Just thought I would share.


Happy Birthday Dear Shy-lee
December 18, 2014

So here it is and here I am. 50 years old (half of a century) Holy hell!
Where did my life go when I wasnt looking? I really need to stop taking that ambien. Cause I would swear that just yesterday I was 21, wearing pleather and sporting my Sally Jessie Raphael glasses.

Loving my wine or not, you cant be on this side of the dirt for fifty years and not learn at least a couple things. Because its my birthday and Im in a good mood, Ill share these valuable life lessons with you. Please send cash cause I dont share for free.

I have learned that although some people might see me as uptight and a go by the book professional. Truth be known: I like tattoos, a few piercings and wine. In fact, I am wildly fun. The proof is in the pudding: I can take a game of bullsh$t to the limit and convince you that tequila is good for you. Just ask my friends. If you want to have fun, hang with me. Cause sh$t seems to follow me everywhere.

I have learned that I am total type "A". I like chaos as long as I control it. I will only relinquish control to someone I really trust. Trust is earned. I don't give it away freely.

I have learned that My family is my world and that my true friends are my family. I am selective when it comes friends. My true friends bring joy to my life. Each in their own way. Some are funny; some are fabulous sparring partners; some are solid rocks on which I can always depend. Just know, I will claw your eyes out if you mess with my family or friends. I will protect them to the end.

I have learned that I cannot speak a foreign language no matter how hard I try. I will not sound sexy, only sound like a wild cat in heat when I try to roll my R's.
I have learned that my uterus was like Harry Potter as it had magical powers. It produced the most perfect boy's in the whole wide world. I no longer have it. Seems I traded it to become one "hot mamma".

I have learned it is kinder not to waste my time and yours pretending I like you if I dont. You should be out trying to find someone who can tolerate you for more than ten seconds, and not waste 10 seconds of my life that I can never get back.
I have learned I have an infinite capacity for love. I feel it, say it and show it many, many times a day. At 14 you can fall in love. The more I love, the more I want to love.

I have learned that there are worse things than dying. I really mean it when I say I am okay with dying, I have God's love. For all those that hate me, this is for you. I give you permission to walk away from me if I kill over. 

I have learned I like wine, reality TV, Wendy Williams (How you doing?) and I am a groupie when it comes to Garth Brooks. Now if I can just figure out how to get on that front row.

I have learned I am just like my mother and I love her. So, I will love me as well.
I have learned I am the queen. And yes, that makes my granddaughter the princess!

And finally, I have learned that I am happy. There are periods of time that are happier than others and there are moments in time that feel like the exact opposite of happy. But, at the end of the day when my joy and heartache are weighed and measured, joy wins out by far. Life is not nearly a long enough journey to expect or settle for anything less.

Dear Reader, As a birthday present to me, please do something wonderful and completely out of character for you today. Be crazy, take a risk, be shameless, be a boss. Just be happy  and know that the OCD Chick loves you!

Seriously  send money now. There are sparkly shoes & Louis Vuitton's that need to be purchased.


----------



## sis121598

heymom- Happy Birthday! You made me laugh and nod along with your birthday letter. I'd love to hang with you! The time leading up to 50 was a bit of a shock, but I decided to have an all out year of celebration, including getting tattooed along with my daughter. It's a daisy chain wrist tatoo which reads "jubilee". It was a year of jubilee! Keep celebrating life!

My oldest daughter graduated on Thursday. What a happy, emotional day that was! We attended a performance of The Nutcracker last night, as part of our ongoing celebration. I loved seeing so many people dressed up! I even spotted a lovely young woman sporting a pair of Valentino Rock Studs! 

I'm still on the hunt for a dress for the wedding. I thought I found the one of The Real Real. A DFV sheath dress with ruching in all the right places. It looked nice, really hid the guttage, but I realize I really don't like fitted dresses on me, I feel constricted, even though it wasn't tight. That's just me, I love the look though. So the hunt continues...

The Milly jacket was a dissapointment. There was a giant snag in the front. I guess the boucle fabric tends to do that, but this appeared to be unfixable in my mind. So much for quality control at Bergdorf's. I did however find another Milly jacket on Ebay that I like even more. It's NWOT store display. It's very artsy looking with some cool chain detailing. Retail is $670, I got it for $100! 

I hope everyone is taking the time to enjoy the holiday season, and you WOACAs aren't getting frazzled. That's something I've learned with age, chill, enjoy the moment and even though I enjoy cooking, don't do it all yourself!


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> Hi Clevercat!  It's good to see you here!  I wish I could offer you some advice about a stylist/consultation but I've never had one either.
> 
> I think a lot of us here are experiencing a similar fashion dilemma - how to look stylish while keeping our youthful spirit without looking like the dreaded mutton.  For me, most of the time I'm a jeans and t-shirt girl and I've found that even having nicely fitting jeans (as opposed to the stuffed sausage seam popping Kardashian style) can make a huge difference.  Add some bold jewelry and accessories and you've got a winner. When I want to get away from jeans, I like DVF, Vince and Milly for dresses, pants and tops.  It all comes down to what you feel good in.




Thank you, inspiredgem! I am introducing colourful accessories - I was going through my wardrobe and found some beautiful velvet scarves from Etro that I'd forgotten about. And a pair of leopard pumps with my black dress. I can't bear the thought of shopping in the Sales, but planning to hit the shops at the end of January.  I've decided against the CMB/Image session - that money would be best spent on the clothes themselves


----------



## clevercat

sis121598 said:


> I came across this site Clevercat. Funny, you always see these sites and articles for style tips "over 40"...What about over 50, 60, 70, ect?!? We're all navigating this new territory together.




Oh I missed this one! Thank you - it looks great.


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Did somebody say "over-the-knee boots"?? LOVE them. We can wear them. Sure. Just have to have the 'je ne sais quoi" to pull them off. I didn't keep this Stuart Weitzman pair last year since the heels were high and I have to get real. I literally cannot take more than thirty five steps in high heels. I think I do need to have fat injections pumped in to the soles of my feet! Well old "Stu" heard me and issued a low heeled version of these hi tops and YES I WILL make them mine. When they go on deep discount which I doubt they ever will. The 50 50's I have work just as well.
> 
> Last year this time I was much skinnier. Sadly the weight crept back on due to my diet of sneaking cookies and chips and swigging wine.  I need to find out Twink's 3000 calorie a day exercise plan! That would give me a whole bottle!!
> 
> View attachment 2823868



Div, those boots are HOT!  Love your whole look from head to toe - fabulous!  And you look pretty slim to me.


----------



## TJNEscada

So I have been reading a bit here these last months but haven't had time to post.  You all are looking smashing!!!   The tech startup firm I work for was bought by one of 'the big boys' so I've been doing the corporate office thang for a while and working my arse off with major hours - yuck, not much time for this fun site.  SO, what is amazing after working at home (and flying to So Cal once a month) for 6 yrs is how many WOACAs wear some really awful stuff to work - ill fitting boxy suits, horrible mom style khakis.  Ack.  Not much feminine or fitted going on at all (and I suspect they can afford good stuff cause damn near every car in the parking lot is a Benz or an Audi!...but I digress).  I have made it my mission to wear what I want.  7FAMK pants with rock n roll zippers on them (jeans are worn at the office a lot), leather jackets instead of blazers, and this number the other day - it's a Lafayette wool wrap skirt with a great Blumarine knit top that has leather sleeves with fringe and grommets!  It's pretty fitted (grabs my love handles a bit! ha!) but covered up enough for work.  Wore it with some funky tights and Loubs.  Thanks for letting me share and TGIF to all!


----------



## heymom

TJNEscada said:


> So I have been reading a bit here these last months but haven't had time to post.  You all are looking smashing!!!   The tech startup firm I work for was bought by one of 'the big boys' so I've been doing the corporate office thang for a while and working my arse off with major hours - yuck, not much time for this fun site.  SO, what is amazing after working at home (and flying to So Cal once a month) for 6 yrs is how many WOACAs wear some really awful stuff to work - ill fitting boxy suits, horrible mom style khakis.  Ack.  Not much feminine or fitted going on at all (and I suspect they can afford good stuff cause damn near every car in the parking lot is a Benz or an Audi!...but I digress).  I have made it my mission to wear what I want.  7FAMK pants with rock n roll zippers on them (jeans are worn at the office a lot), leather jackets instead of blazers, and this number the other day - it's a Lafayette wool wrap skirt with a great Blumarine knit top that has leather sleeves with fringe and grommets!  It's pretty fitted (grabs my love handles a bit! ha!) but covered up enough for work.  Wore it with some funky tights and Loubs.  Thanks for letting me share and TGIF to all!



I love the outfit &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> So I have been reading a bit here these last months but haven't had time to post.  You all are looking smashing!!!   The tech startup firm I work for was bought by one of 'the big boys' so I've been doing the corporate office thang for a while and working my arse off with major hours - yuck, not much time for this fun site.  SO, what is amazing after working at home (and flying to So Cal once a month) for 6 yrs is how many WOACAs wear some really awful stuff to work - ill fitting boxy suits, horrible mom style khakis.  Ack.  Not much feminine or fitted going on at all (and I suspect they can afford good stuff cause damn near every car in the parking lot is a Benz or an Audi!...but I digress).  I have made it my mission to wear what I want.  7FAMK pants with rock n roll zippers on them (jeans are worn at the office a lot), leather jackets instead of blazers, and this number the other day - it's a Lafayette wool wrap skirt with a great Blumarine knit top that has leather sleeves with fringe and grommets!  It's pretty fitted (grabs my love handles a bit! ha!) but covered up enough for work.  Wore it with some funky tights and Loubs.  Thanks for letting me share and TGIF to all!


Sista they must love you walking in the door; I WOULD!!! Love those Loub's almost bought them but went with the pigs because the lower heel was on sale.  

The fringe dress's balance between rad and elegance is JUST RIGHT.  Keep up the good fight (BTW you look a little like Eileen Davidson here Ms. Beverly Hills)....


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Sista they must love you walking in the door; I WOULD!!! Love those Loub's almost bought them but went with the pigs because the lower heel was on sale.
> 
> The fringe dress's balance between rad and elegance is JUST RIGHT.  Keep up the good fight (BTW you look a little like Eileen Davidson here Ms. Beverly Hills)....



Thank you susieserb!!! Oh you are too kind re: Eileen Davidson (ok, I had to google her to see what she looks like!) - in my dreams I look like her! LOL!  Yes, trying to bring a bit of style to the old boy technology firms that dominate Silicon Valley and their complete lack of chic!   So these Loubs are the 70 mm heel and I have to say they are the most comfy heels I own.  I'd like another pair if they come out with a brown or something.  I do like those lower pigs too...so pretty.  Happy Saturday lovely lady!


----------



## susieserb

Today's outfit for me, was supa fun.  I must dress strategically for the cold thus layers are imperative (i.e. in and out of the car/buildings multiple times a day), juggling changing temps.

This is why I purchased a taffeta Burberry rain coat (gosh I adore that thing); I coupled that with an India, silk crinkled, scarf from Barney's c. 2004; a leather pencil skirt, vintage from eBay C.1980's, my 2009 scrumptious chèvre Part Time, a boutique graphic top from Rodeo Drive which is under a sweater from a retail shop all sitting on top of a pair of Chloe boots from 2009 i.e. Heloise from our dear Phoebe Philo.

Here's the beauty of getting older.  Knowing what good stuff to keep, cultivated eye for procuring good stuff, ultimately allowing you to then shop your closet for that _special_ look &#128139;


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Today's outfit for me, was supa fun.  I must dress strategically for the cold thus layers are imperative (i.e. in and out of the car/buildings multiple times a day), juggling changing temps.
> 
> This is why I purchased a taffeta Burberry rain coat (gosh I adore that thing); I coupled that with an India, silk crinkled, scarf from Barney's c. 2004; a leather pencil skirt, vintage from eBay C.1980's, my 2009 scrumptious chèvre Part Time, a boutique graphic top from Rodeo Drive which is under a sweater from a retail shop all sitting on top of a pair of Chloe boots from 2009 i.e. Heloise from our dear Phoebe Philo.
> 
> Here's the beauty of getting older.  Knowing what good stuff to keep, cultivated eye for procuring good stuff, ultimately allowing you to then shop your closet for that _special_ look &#128139;



Lady you look totally sensational from head to toe!  Esp love that bottom layer top you have on with the graphic design.  Simply sensational!!!


----------



## susieserb

Here's a WOACA that is looking totally AWESOME (and let's face it, in some pics _not so much_).

Our Golden girl reigns as divine as her daughter, all the while pushing 70; alas Ms Donatella is mummified and scary AND she's not even 60 yet?


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Today's outfit for me, was supa fun.  I must dress strategically for the cold thus layers are imperative (i.e. in and out of the car/buildings multiple times a day), juggling changing temps.
> 
> This is why I purchased a taffeta Burberry rain coat (gosh I adore that thing); I coupled that with an India, silk crinkled, scarf from Barney's c. 2004; a leather pencil skirt, vintage from eBay C.1980's, my 2009 scrumptious chèvre Part Time, a boutique graphic top from Rodeo Drive which is under a sweater from a retail shop all sitting on top of a pair of Chloe boots from 2009 i.e. Heloise from our dear Phoebe Philo.
> 
> Here's the beauty of getting older.  Knowing what good stuff to keep, cultivated eye for procuring good stuff, ultimately allowing you to then shop your closet for that _special_ look &#128139;



Bravo, bellissimo! I love how it all works right out of your closet. 

I finally found a pair of leather pants I adore. They're Eileen Fisher. It's a 5050 style with ponte in the back and TDF soft as butter leather in front. I originally ordered them from Nordstrom and my size was too baggy, so back they went. I noticed the EF site had a sale so I stopped in my local EF store and tried on a different pair in my size and they fit perfectly, strange.  Nordstrom still has them on sale

I was in FL last week for my daughter's 21st birthday. Mid to upper 70's everyday, we even went swimming a few days, it was divine. Of course I picked up a nasty cold so back to reality...


----------



## sis121598

I just stumbled upon a huge list of WOACA style blogs Enjoys WOACAs!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Bravo, bellissimo! I love how it all works right out of your closet.
> 
> I finally found a pair of leather pants I adore. They're Eileen Fisher. It's a 5050 style with ponte in the back and TDF soft as butter leather in front. I originally ordered them from Nordstrom and my size was too baggy, so back they went. I noticed the EF site had a sale so I stopped in my local EF store and tried on a different pair in my size and they fit perfectly, strange.  Nordstrom still has them on sale
> 
> I was in FL last week for my daughter's 21st birthday. Mid to upper 70's everyday, we even went swimming a few days, it was divine. Of course I picked up a nasty cold so back to reality...


I bought my one and only pair of leather pants oh probably 2008? They're Vince's first edition.  I was medium heavy side and bought a pair in size 4 (hey they fit??)...I then lost allot of weight...and they still fit....then I gained a bunch back and guess what? THEY STILL FIT.  The only change I see is in the rise.  When I'm super thin the rise is higher, heavier the rise is lower (not a pretty sight, LOL)...Any way it doesn't matter since they look like an awesome pair of high rise boots when you wear booties with them...

Here's DH.  Where did you find foots that go all the way up your leg (silly man)..


----------



## susieserb

On of the most ridiculous sirens from our youth (for me at least) is Rita Moreno.  There's an lovely French proverb, &#8220;Old age is the revenge of the ugly ones".  Well not for this chic, like a fine wine I swear she gets only _better_..

Love the way Rita shakes up her hair do's in her later years, quite a chameleon~


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I bought my one and only pair of leather pants oh probably 2008? They're Vince's first edition.  I was medium heavy side and bought a pair in size 4 (hey they fit??)...I then lost allot of weight...and they still fit....then I gained a bunch back and guess what? THEY STILL FIT.  The only change I see is in the rise.  When I'm super thin the rise is higher, heavier the rise is lower (not a pretty sight, LOL)...Any way it doesn't matter since they look like an awesome pair of high rise boots when you wear booties with them...
> 
> Here's DH.  Where did you find foots that go all the way up your leg (silly man)..



That's good to know and certainly something I thought about... I think the ponte will be forgiving too. Even though we don't have much snow to speak of, we are encrusted with salt, so much so that I'm careful about what I wear outside, so I haven't worn them yet. I am hoping to this weekend as we have tickets to the theater.

I love Rita too. Her hair styles are fab!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Here's a WOACA that is looking totally AWESOME (and let's face it, in some pics _not so much_).
> 
> Our Golden girl reigns as divine as her daughter, all the while pushing 70; alas Ms Donatella is mummified and scary AND she's not even 60 yet?



Goldie looks great here!  The belted waist, the shoes, some leg - all wonderful!!  Donatella - oy - she looks like something from the wax museum!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> On of the most ridiculous sirens from our youth (for me at least) is Rita Moreno.  There's an lovely French proverb, Old age is the revenge of the ugly ones".  Well not for this chic, like a fine wine I swear she gets only _better_..
> 
> Love the way Rita shakes up her hair do's in her later years, quite a chameleon~



OMG, she looks fabulous!


----------



## susieserb

We _KNOW_ how utterly fabulous this WOACA was in her youth.  Thought I would share Audrey Hepburn's later years and learn how this glamazon aged gracefully.  Here's my take away lesson from her, keep your hair youthful and true to yourself.  As you can see from the pics below when Audrey went with a questionable style, it somehow diminished her overall appeal?


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> I just stumbled upon a huge list of WOACA style blogs Enjoys WOACAs!



Hi ladies, I am a lurker here, but I just wanted to say thank you Sis! I have found some great blogs for woaca's that you provided a link too. I am really enjoying them, and this thread, so where is everybody?


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi ladies, I am coming here for your opinions. 

Last week while we were in Vail, I saw these boots. They are designed by Alberto Fasciani, someone I am unfamiliar with in terms of a designer. I fell in love with them but did not by them. They are a size and a half too big but fit perfectly in the width. I wear a 4.5 so finding shoes that fit isn't easy. They do look a little too long for my tiny frame and feet, but if I were to get them in my size it would be a custom order and take 8 months. If the custom order doesn't fit I am out of luck - I would still be obligated to buy them, and no one I know wears my size - besides they are too expensive to make a mistake. 

Here is my dilemma:

 I have more than my share of riding boots - most of which I never wear because I cannot get them off myself. Generally I need major help yanking them off - which is what literally happens - someone ends up pulling and yanking them, and that frustrates me. It means that I cannot wear them unless someone will be around to help me take them off.  I can take these off - they have a zipper in the back.

In the past few decades I have been buying clothing, shoes, accessories that I know I could wear years after the purchase. My general rule is if I can see myself wearing whatever it is in 10 years then I buy it. I love classic clothing. 

Now I am 57, and I am not sure I can see myself wearing these boots in 10 years - or even 5 years . I'll be 62!!!   My husband has been pestering me to buy them - which he never does with anything else. I think he is just tired of yanking off my boots. 

Have you seen other woaca's in their 60's wearing them? What do you think about it?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Dawn72

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies, I am coming here for your opinions.
> 
> Last week while we were in Vail, I saw these boots. They are designed by Alberto Fasciani, someone I am unfamiliar with in terms of a designer. I fell in love with them but did not by them. They are a size and a half too big but fit perfectly in the width. I wear a 4.5 so finding shoes that fit isn't easy. They do look a little too long for my tiny frame and feet, but if I were to get them in my size it would be a custom order and take 8 months. If the custom order doesn't fit I am out of luck - I would still be obligated to buy them, and no one I know wears my size - besides they are too expensive to make a mistake.
> 
> Here is my dilemma:
> 
> I have more than my share of riding boots - most of which I never wear because I cannot get them off myself. Generally I need major help yanking them off - which is what literally happens - someone ends up pulling and yanking them, and that frustrates me. It means that I cannot wear them unless someone will be around to help me take them off.  I can take these off - they have a zipper in the back.
> 
> In the past few decades I have been buying clothing, shoes, accessories that I know I could wear years after the purchase. My general rule is if I can see myself wearing whatever it is in 10 years then I buy it. I love classic clothing.
> 
> Now I am 57, and I am not sure I can see myself wearing these boots in 10 years - or even 5 years . I'll be 62!!!   My husband has been pestering me to buy them - which he never does with anything else. I think he is just tired of yanking off my boots.
> 
> Have you seen other woaca's in their 60's wearing them? What do you think about it?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



These boots are so beautiful you should get them


----------



## Gerry

Those boots are magnificent. Way back in this thread you can find pages and pages of discussion of all of us WOACA wearing tall and over the knee boots. Of course you can wear them!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## stylemechanel

Dawn72 said:


> These boots are so beautiful you should get them





Gerry said:


> Those boots are magnificent. Way back in this thread you can find pages and pages of discussion of all of us WOACA wearing tall and over the knee boots. Of course you can wear them!!!!!!!!!1



Thank  you both for the encouragement. I will go back through the thread and look for women over 60 still wearing boots that come up to the knee. I have a fear of looking like a mutton dressed like a lamb.  I had forgotten there were  pictures like that in here. In real life I have only seen one or two women wearing boots that high, that were over 60,  and they looked great, but they also looked like a stylist dressed them. I never feel that put together. Maybe its just confidence that is required. What do you think?


----------



## Dawn72

stylemechanel said:


> Thank  you both for the encouragement. I will go back through the thread and look for women over 60 still wearing boots that come up to the knee. I have a fear of looking like a mutton dressed like a lamb.  I had forgotten there were  pictures like that in here. In real life I have only seen one or two women wearing boots that high, that were over 60,  and they looked great, but they also looked like a stylist dressed them. I never feel that put together. Maybe its just confidence that is required. What do you think?



Yes it is about confidence. Wear basic colors with them. White fitted pants or black or brown or jeans witg a white top. Bellissimo &#128525;


----------



## stylemechanel

Dawn72 said:


> Yes it is about confidence. Wear basic colors with them. White fitted pants or black or brown or jeans witg a white top. Bellissimo &#55357;&#56845;



Thank you Dawn! I am clearly in need of a stylist...do you live near me?


----------



## Dawn72

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Dawn! I am clearly in need of a stylist...do you live near me?



No I don't but with modern technology anything can be done dah-ling.

If it's a bit cold you can wear a vest.

Get a white collared work shirt, they look great with anything!


----------



## stylemechanel

Dawn72 said:


> No I don't but with modern technology anything can be done dah-ling.
> 
> If it's a bit cold you can wear a vest.
> 
> Get a white collared work shirt, they look great with anything!



Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

sis121598 said:


> I just stumbled upon a huge list of WOACA style blogs Enjoys WOACAs!


These are awesome. Thanks! 



stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies, I am coming here for your opinions.
> 
> Last week while we were in Vail, I saw these boots. They are designed by Alberto Fasciani, someone I am unfamiliar with in terms of a designer. I fell in love with them but did not by them. They are a size and a half too big but fit perfectly in the width. I wear a 4.5 so finding shoes that fit isn't easy. They do look a little too long for my tiny frame and feet, but if I were to get them in my size it would be a custom order and take 8 months. If the custom order doesn't fit I am out of luck - I would still be obligated to buy them, and no one I know wears my size - besides they are too expensive to make a mistake.
> 
> Here is my dilemma:
> 
> I have more than my share of riding boots - most of which I never wear because I cannot get them off myself. Generally I need major help yanking them off - which is what literally happens - someone ends up pulling and yanking them, and that frustrates me. It means that I cannot wear them unless someone will be around to help me take them off.  I can take these off - they have a zipper in the back.
> 
> In the past few decades I have been buying clothing, shoes, accessories that I know I could wear years after the purchase. My general rule is if I can see myself wearing whatever it is in 10 years then I buy it. I love classic clothing.
> 
> Now I am 57, and I am not sure I can see myself wearing these boots in 10 years - or even 5 years . I'll be 62!!!   My husband has been pestering me to buy them - which he never does with anything else. I think he is just tired of yanking off my boots.
> 
> Have you seen other woaca's in their 60's wearing them? What do you think about it?
> 
> Thanks ladies!


What size did you try on? His website sells them in Italian size 35 - that should be a US 4.5, no?  You could at least purchase them and if they don't fit, return them. *or know that your custom pair will fit*
I don't know, it's a bit of a gamble to have them custom made if you aren't sure they'll fit, not to mention not knowing if you'll wear them for another ten years.  However...
I honestly don't think age has anything to do with the equation at all.  When you were 47, did you think you'd have retired your heels or any of your other stylish outfits?  Do you foresee a big change in your style or look in five to ten years?  Don't trade in your riding boots for velcro clogs, girl - we'll all come for you then!


----------



## Dawn72

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you!



Oohh I just thought of black turtlenecks. See, endless possibilities! &#128516;


----------



## cats n bags

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies, I am coming here for your opinions.
> 
> Last week while we were in Vail, I saw these boots. They are designed by Alberto Fasciani, someone I am unfamiliar with in terms of a designer. I fell in love with them but did not by them. They are a size and a half too big but fit perfectly in the width. I wear a 4.5 so finding shoes that fit isn't easy. They do look a little too long for my tiny frame and feet, but if I were to get them in my size it would be a custom order and take 8 months. If the custom order doesn't fit I am out of luck - I would still be obligated to buy them, and no one I know wears my size - besides they are too expensive to make a mistake.
> 
> Here is my dilemma:
> 
> I have more than my share of riding boots - most of which I never wear because I cannot get them off myself. Generally I need major help yanking them off - which is what literally happens - someone ends up pulling and yanking them, and that frustrates me. It means that I cannot wear them unless someone will be around to help me take them off.  I can take these off - they have a zipper in the back.
> 
> In the past few decades I have been buying clothing, shoes, accessories that I know I could wear years after the purchase. My general rule is if I can see myself wearing whatever it is in 10 years then I buy it. I love classic clothing.
> 
> Now I am 57, and I am not sure I can see myself wearing these boots in 10 years - or even 5 years . I'll be 62!!!   My husband has been pestering me to buy them - which he never does with anything else. I think he is just tired of yanking off my boots.
> 
> Have you seen other woaca's in their 60's wearing them? What do you think about it?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Have you tried using a boot jack for the boots you already own?

http://www.lemen.com/imageBootjack1.html

They are not very expensive, and if it works for the boots you have, but don't wear much, it would almost be like getting new boots for free.    I don't have the tall riding boots, but use mine on other boots.  It is more comfortable for me to use the jack instead of having someone yank my leg off or try various yoga positions to pull my foot out of the boot.


----------



## sis121598

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies, I am a lurker here, but I just wanted to say thank you Sis! I have found some great blogs for woaca's that you provided a link too. I am really enjoying them, and this thread, so where is everybody?


You're welcome. There's lots of terrific style inspiration.
I'm hibernating! brr


stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies, I am coming here for your opinions.
> 
> Last week while we were in Vail, I saw these boots. They are designed by Alberto Fasciani, someone I am unfamiliar with in terms of a designer. I fell in love with them but did not by them. They are a size and a half too big but fit perfectly in the width. I wear a 4.5 so finding shoes that fit isn't easy. They do look a little too long for my tiny frame and feet, but if I were to get them in my size it would be a custom order and take 8 months. If the custom order doesn't fit I am out of luck - I would still be obligated to buy them, and no one I know wears my size - besides they are too expensive to make a mistake.
> 
> Here is my dilemma:
> 
> I have more than my share of riding boots - most of which I never wear because I cannot get them off myself. Generally I need major help yanking them off - which is what literally happens - someone ends up pulling and yanking them, and that frustrates me. It means that I cannot wear them unless someone will be around to help me take them off.  I can take these off - they have a zipper in the back.
> 
> In the past few decades I have been buying clothing, shoes, accessories that I know I could wear years after the purchase. My general rule is if I can see myself wearing whatever it is in 10 years then I buy it. I love classic clothing.
> 
> Now I am 57, and I am not sure I can see myself wearing these boots in 10 years - or even 5 years . I'll be 62!!!   My husband has been pestering me to buy them - which he never does with anything else. I think he is just tired of yanking off my boots.
> 
> Have you seen other woaca's in their 60's wearing them? What do you think about it?
> 
> Thanks ladies!


I love them! I think they look classic and I don't see them looking dated or unwearble in 10 years time. They remind me of my Frye riding boots. I live in boots, both tall and ankle, all winter. Your husband has good taste...obviously!


----------



## HollySimone

Hi, I am 41. Maybe that is not a "woman of a certain age" age, but it was a big change for me when I left my 30s behind. I definitely had to update my wardrobe to fit my new age range, and I changed some of the rules about what I wear. For example, I no longer feel comfortable running around in t-shirts and shorts everywhere. For outdoors exercise, yes, but not going shopping, out to eat and so forth.

Anyway, I felt prompted to post in this forum because of the recent post asking about boots. I absolutely love boots and strongly believe they are appropriate at ANY age, from my 3-year-old nieces to the most elderly of women. You just have to adjust what you wear with boots. I am talking about tall boots that end right below the knee - your typical riding boot style boot. They are timeless and ageless and stunning on anyone.

So, please, ladies - don't give up your boots!


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> You're welcome. There's lots of terrific style inspiration.
> I'm hibernating! brr
> 
> I love them! I think they look classic and I don't see them looking dated or unwearable in 10 years time. They remind me of my Frye riding boots. I live in boots, both tall and ankle, all winter. Your husband has good taste...obviously!



Thank you sis! I think part of my problem is wondering how I will feel and look in just 3 years - greyer? More lines on my face? Fit into my clothes? Sorry, just musing out loud.



cats n bags said:


> Have you tried using a boot jack for the boots you already own? http://www.lemen.com/imageBootjack1.html
> 
> They are not very expensive, and if it works for the boots you have, but don't wear much, it would almost be like getting new boots for free.    I don't have the tall riding boots, but use mine on other boots.  It is more comfortable for me to use the jack instead of having someone yank my leg off or try various yoga positions to pull my foot out of the boot.




Hi cats n bags, I do have a boot jack. I have more than my share of cowgirl boots and it works great for them.  I haven't tried it for my other boots, I'm always so afraid of that first scratch that I've shied away from using it on my other boots - an irrational fear I am sure. But thanks so much for the idea. I will try it on my older pairs and see if it works.

You made me laugh at the vision of having someone yanking your leg off. That's exactly how it works in my house and I cannot put myself in those yoga positions like I could when I was younger. 




V0N1B2 said:


> These are awesome. Thanks!
> 
> 
> What size did you try on? His website sells them in Italian size 35 - that should be a US 4.5, no?  You could at least purchase them and if they don't fit, return them. *or know that your custom pair will fit*
> I don't know, it's a bit of a gamble to have them custom made if you aren't sure they'll fit, not to mention not knowing if you'll wear them for another ten years.  However...
> I honestly don't think age has anything to do with the equation at all.  When you were 47, did you think you'd have retired your heels or any of your other stylish outfits?  Do you foresee a big change in your style or look in five to ten years?  Don't trade in your riding boots for velcro clogs, girl - we'll all come for you then!



Thank you Von  for the suggestion. Actually a size 35 is a US size 5. I found these in a store at Vail and while there they called New York ( I think) to ask how the size 5 would fit. It would be narrower in the width and only 1/8" shorter in the height  of the boot. I couldn't wear anything narrower and my feet as very narrow . I'm also hesitant to order from Italy and then worry about how hard it might be to return them if necessary. Big sigh.....I will keep pondering it just a little longer.

I think you really made a great observation abot what I can and cannot envision years from now or when I was 47 looking at 57 down the road. The answer is most of the time I could. But you are right, 5 years ago - heck even 3 years ago I was buying shoes with heels - now I rarely wear them. I still can but if a pair of flats can work I reach for them over heels every time. Thank you again Von, that's such a good point!




Ladies, I really want to thank all of you for responding. My concern really comes from not wanting to make a mistake - of which I have made many in the last 1 1/2 years. Once I left Chanel I tried to find a style and accessories that would be a better fit for me at Hermes, and others,  but looking back now they are things that, sadly, sit in my closet starring back at me.  To top it off my husband is looking to retire at the end of this year ( way to early for me...but that's another story) and I do not want to make anymore expensive mistakes.


----------



## stylemechanel

HollySimone said:


> Hi, I am 41. Maybe that is not a "woman of a certain age" age, but it was a big change for me when I left my 30s behind. I definitely had to update my wardrobe to fit my new age range, and I changed some of the rules about what I wear. For example, I no longer feel comfortable running around in t-shirts and shorts everywhere. For outdoors exercise, yes, but not going shopping, out to eat and so forth.
> 
> Anyway, I felt prompted to post in this forum because of the recent post asking about boots. I absolutely love boots and strongly believe they are appropriate at ANY age, from my 3-year-old nieces to the most elderly of women. You just have to adjust what you wear with boots. I am talking about tall boots that end right below the knee - your typical riding boot style boot. They are timeless and ageless and stunning on anyone.
> 
> So, please, ladies - don't give up your boots!



Thank you so much HollySimone for giving me your point of view. I am not great at putting things together and lately I need to feel really comfortable with what I wear. I no longer wish to just have great looking clothes I wish to feel like me in them. Hope that makes sense. I had a really fabulous stylist a few years back - he could put together a great collection practically with his eyes closed. I guess I am missing his expertise and honest opinions which is why I found these lovely ladies here, and who knows ( again another musing) maybe my midlife/change of seasons is happening now at 57 and that's the reasons for concern. Aaahh well. Again thanks so much for the vote of confidence!!!! I really appreciate it!


So sorry for the long winded responses ladies - I have never been one to speak in short sentences. My English teacher would be cringing in his seat.


----------



## cats n bags

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you sis! I think part of my problem is wondering how I will feel and look in just 3 years - greyer? More lines on my face? Fit into my clothes? Sorry, just musing out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cats n bags, I do have a boot jack. I have more than my share of cowgirl boots and it works great for them.  I haven't tried it for my other boots, I'm always so afraid of that first scratch that I've shied away from using it on my other boots - an irrational fear I am sure. But thanks so much for the idea. I will try it on my older pairs and see if it works.
> 
> You made me laugh at the vision of having someone yanking your leg off. That's exactly how it works in my house and I cannot put myself in those yoga positions like I could when I was younger.



My best jack has a suede cover around the business end, and It has not hurt my smooth leather boots.  If you are worried about scratches, or need a tighter fit for your heel, you can try a soft cloth between the boot and jack before you kick your foot into the notch.

Those are pretty boots, and I do hope you can find the boots with your name on them.


----------



## stylemechanel

cats n bags said:


> My best jack has a suede cover around the business end, and It has not hurt my smooth leather boots.  If you are worried about scratches, or need a tighter fit for your heel, you can try a soft cloth between the boot and jack before you kick your foot into the notch.
> 
> Those are pretty boots, and I do hope you can find the boots with your name on them.



Thank you cats and bags! I will be stopping by our local western store to see if they have one, if not I found one with suede on Amazon. Great idea by the way!


----------



## susieserb

OTKBOOTS oooooo la la u have to "go there".   I've turned into a 5050 girl myself and am thrilled that there's a heeled version called the Mid.  Do what u have to do!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> OTKBOOTS oooooo la la u have to "go there".   I've turned into a 5050 girl myself and am thrilled that there's a heeled version called the Mid.  Do what u have to do!



I love those boots on you!!


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> OTKBOOTS oooooo la la u have to "go there".   I've turned into a 5050 girl myself and am thrilled that there's a heeled version called the Mid.  Do what u have to do!



They look great on you Susieserb! You're styling in them! Haven't pulled the plug yet but definitely  getting closer.


----------



## hockeymama

stylemechanel said:


> They look great on you Susieserb! You're styling in them! Haven't pulled the plug yet but definitely  getting closer.




I'll just add that I too sport otk boots often and my 80yo mom wears knee high!  So go for it!


----------



## stylemechanel

hockeymama said:


> I'll just add that I too sport otk boots often and my 80yo mom wears knee high!  So go for it!



Thanks for the encouragement hockeymama. Your mom must be amazing! My mother also wore knee high boots but she was a real mutton dressed like a lamb and often I was so embarrassed by her outfits I just associate every garment and accessory that she wore as like her. Actually traumatized by it all. Now I just laugh as that was just who she was and her friends all appreciated  her just being her. I am just learning to separate the two - my mom from what she wore and how to wear it all gracefully. That is why I am so grateful for this thread.


----------



## divnanata

TJNEscada said:


> So I have been reading a bit here these last months but haven't had time to post.  You all are looking smashing!!!   The tech startup firm I work for was bought by one of 'the big boys' so I've been doing the corporate office thang for a while and working my arse off with major hours - yuck, not much time for this fun site.  SO, what is amazing after working at home (and flying to So Cal once a month) for 6 yrs is how many WOACAs wear some really awful stuff to work - ill fitting boxy suits, horrible mom style khakis.  Ack.  Not much feminine or fitted going on at all (and I suspect they can afford good stuff cause damn near every car in the parking lot is a Benz or an Audi!...but I digress).  I have made it my mission to wear what I want.  7FAMK pants with rock n roll zippers on them (jeans are worn at the office a lot), leather jackets instead of blazers, and this number the other day - it's a Lafayette wool wrap skirt with a great Blumarine knit top that has leather sleeves with fringe and grommets!  It's pretty fitted (grabs my love handles a bit! ha!) but covered up enough for work.  Wore it with some funky tights and Loubs.  Thanks for letting me share and TGIF to all!



Oh MY - you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## divnanata

I have missed posting here and run across inspirational pics that I want to pass on. Here's a few:




Cindy Crawford's unretouched photos for a Marie Claire Mexico and Latin America edition in December 2013 have shocked the internet today when they were released. Everyone is stunned by her beauty. I am vastly relieved to see the imperfections!




Anna Wintour dares to wear shockingly colored fur! Love it! I have worn my Cookie Monster blue fake fur coat only once and it was fun  - although I should have been on the streets of New York and not the Walmart in my burbs.




This divine WOACA creature continues to stun the fashion world and everybody else.




I love how this couple works the silver story. I just wish her pants were longer. Wish she had on a pale grey skirt and silver suede BOOTS!


----------



## divnanata

More pics to ponder...




Anna Dello Russo always fascinates me with her daring style. She's not gonna let anyone tell her what she can or cannot wear. But it's okay since she pretty much picks cool stuff that works on her. Unlike...




Sadly I want to be on board with what Kris is doing here. I adore Chanel and envy her being able to buy all these items. But she is spoiling it for me. Those utterly cringe worthy pants that would be glam on Rhianna or Miley! Argh. She is holding the $14,000 plastic purse in front of her hootchie just in case and who walks around like that all the time? A non see-thru skirt and boots would have been much better. I don't know whether to applaud Kris's insistence on invading the trendy world her daughters inhabit or to find a long hook to pull her off the stage? In the past powerful WOACA divas like Nan Kemper and Diana Vreeland would work the party scene that Halston and Andy Warhol dominated but they weren't trying to be young and "available" - is that what makes me cringe?

Meanwhile - talking about furs and boots on this snowy day which is forcing me to hibernate inside and binge watch Netflix  - how about some looks off the streets of fashion week featuring what I think are WOACAS?!


----------



## susieserb

Yes!! Back with a vengeance &#128120;


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> I have missed posting here and run across inspirational pics that I want to pass on. Here's a few:
> 
> View attachment 2900005
> 
> 
> Cindy Crawford's unretouched photos for a Marie Claire Mexico and Latin America edition in December 2013 have shocked the internet today when they were released. Everyone is stunned by her beauty. I am vastly relieved to see the imperfections!
> 
> YES!  Amen to Cindy, I think she looks sensational!   Good to see you back in the print Div!!!


----------



## TJNEscada

Sadly I want to be on board with what Kris is doing here. I adore Chanel and envy her being able to buy all these items. But she is spoiling it for me. Those utterly cringe worthy pants that would be glam on Rhianna or Miley! Argh. She is holding the $14,000 plastic purse in front of her hootchie just in case and who walks around like that all the time? A non see-thru skirt and boots would have been much better. I don't know whether to applaud Kris's insistence on invading the trendy world her daughters inhabit or to find a long hook to pull her off the stage? In the past powerful WOACA divas like Nan Kemper and Diana Vreeland would work the party scene that Halston and Andy Warhol dominated but they weren't trying to be young and "available" - is that what makes me cringe?

Ack!  Indeed, there aren't enough words to describe how wrong the Kris get up is.  Agh!  She is usually looking good and representing the WOACAS.  Shame on her!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Yes!! Back with a vengeance &#128120;



Suze  - post some more outfit pics highlighting your latest finds. I need to drool.

Now for some more controversy.




Madge at the Grammys. Wearing boots.

And Jane defying all logic. She wins. Her work is the ultimate and she deserves to be showing herself off at every opportunity. She doesn't need boots.


----------



## HollySimone

OK, well, Madonna is a performer, and they operate by a different set of rules at any age. However, her butt needs to not be hanging out.

Jane hits it out of the park almost every time, and she does so here.


----------



## stylemechanel

divnanata said:


> Suze  - post some more outfit pics highlighting your latest finds. I need to drool.
> 
> 
> 
> Now for some more controversy.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madge at the Grammys. Wearing boots.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jane defying all logic. She wins. Her work is the ultimate and she deserves to be showing herself off at every opportunity. She doesn't need boots.




I find that cringe worthy (re Madge). I have no words for pushing the envelope that far, none. Sorry.


----------



## Murphy47

I never thought her butt was that great back in the day. 
I don't really want to see ANY celebs parts hanging out (well maybe Channing Tatum).


----------



## TJNEscada

divnanata said:


> Suze  - post some more outfit pics highlighting your latest finds. I need to drool.
> 
> Now for some more controversy.
> 
> View attachment 2900294
> 
> 
> Madge at the Grammys. Wearing boots.
> 
> And Jane defying all logic. She wins. Her work is the ultimate and she deserves to be showing herself off at every opportunity. She doesn't need boots.



Jane is sensational - then, now, ALWAYS!  She is chic, fit, age appropriate.  Love her!!


----------



## susieserb

Sent this to my sis and we laughed. Hummmm wondering if I should go there and yes it's a wig.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TJNEscada said:


> Sadly I want to be on board with what Kris is doing here. I adore Chanel and envy her being able to buy all these items. But she is spoiling it for me. Those utterly cringe worthy pants that would be glam on Rhianna or Miley! Argh. She is holding the $14,000 plastic purse in front of her hootchie just in case and who walks around like that all the time? A non see-thru skirt and boots would have been much better. I don't know whether to applaud Kris's insistence on invading the trendy world her daughters inhabit or to find a long hook to pull her off the stage? In the past powerful WOACA divas like Nan Kemper and Diana Vreeland would work the party scene that Halston and Andy Warhol dominated but they weren't trying to be young and "available" - is that what makes me cringe?
> 
> Ack!  Indeed, there aren't enough words to describe how wrong the Kris get up is.  Agh!  She is usually looking good and representing the WOACAS.  Shame on her!


 

Kris is dressing like her daughters trying to "recapture her youth" 

She looks absurdly ridiculous..

She is an attractive woman & there are so many other interesting clothes
that she would look so divine in & her individuality would be so interesting..

Those Chanel pants are so unflattering & that bag in front of her coochie..


----------



## V0N1B2

Re: the Madonna photo...
I interpreted it as her adjusting the back of her outfit, flashing everyone in the process.
I didn't watch the Grammys (no cable), so I don't know if that was what her costume looked like when she performed.
That being said... is she wearing a butt-bra? Is that how they all look like their bums are defying gravity? Cheaters.
It's like a thong, but it has a support that goes under the butt cheeks. I saw it on the innerwebz - wink wink.
Speaking of costumes... Kris Jenner. No words. Just


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> Re: the Madonna photo...
> I interpreted it as her adjusting the back of her outfit, flashing everyone in the process.
> I didn't watch the Grammys (no cable), so I don't know if that was what her costume looked like when she performed.
> That being said... is she wearing a butt-bra? Is that how they all look like their bums are defying gravity? Cheaters.
> It's like a thong, but it has a support that goes under the butt cheeks. I saw it on the innerwebz - wink wink.
> Speaking of costumes... Kris Jenner. No words. Just


We think alike and u have to wonder, is the lift annoying? Rubbing those fatty cheeks on hot days?


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> View attachment 2900008
> 
> 
> I love how this couple works the silver story. I just wish her pants were longer. Wish she had on a pale grey skirt and silver suede BOOTS!



This is exactly WHY I purchased these 5050's


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> Sent this to my sis and we laughed. Hummmm wondering if I should go there and yes it's a wig.



Did you get the wig? From the back it looks great - just can't see the front. I always thought it would be fun to have a few wigs - mostly to play with, and mostly  to know what it would be like to have really think, glossy, bouncy, long hair. 

Your boots are great.


----------



## stylemechanel

To you wonderful ladies who really keep this thread going...big hugs. It's my favorite one.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> OTKBOOTS oooooo la la u have to "go there".   I've turned into a 5050 girl myself and am thrilled that there's a heeled version called the Mid.  Do what u have to do!


These are very much like my SW Mainline boots. I adore them. Sadly they've been stuck in my closet lately. So much salt everywhere!


divnanata said:


> And Jane defying all logic. She wins. Her work is the ultimate and she deserves to be showing herself off at every opportunity. She doesn't need boots.



What a bod too! She has some pretty cool looking kicks pointing out...




susieserb said:


> Sent this to my sis and we laughed. Hummmm wondering if I should go there and yes it's a wig.



How fun! Honestly, I think silver hair works best when it's not in any form of a helmet hair-don't.



V0N1B2 said:


> Re: the Madonna photo...
> I interpreted it as her adjusting the back of her outfit, flashing everyone in the process.
> I didn't watch the Grammys (no cable), so I don't know if that was what her costume looked like when she performed.
> That being said... is she wearing a butt-bra? Is that how they all look like their bums are defying gravity? Cheaters.
> It's like a thong, but it has a support that goes under the butt cheeks. I saw it on the innerwebz - wink wink.
> Speaking of costumes... Kris Jenner. No words. Just



Lolz to the butt bra! I could use one of those, butt  (!) can you imagine how annoying this would be after 2 seconds?!?



susieserb said:


> We think alike and u have to wonder, is the lift annoying? Rubbing those fatty cheeks on hot days?


:lolots:



stylemechanel said:


> To you wonderful ladies who really keep this thread going...big hugs. It's my favorite one.


Mine too!


----------



## sis121598

I Brought My Grandma To Fashion Week. YES!!! Click on the links within the article for more of Nana.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I Brought My Grandma To Fashion Week. YES!!! Click on the links within the article for more of Nana.


Saving this for coffee
U are having some nasty weather huh Sis.  We have bitter cold and intermittent snow, our accum isn't much to speak about so I can wear my Stuies.  I do have a patent pair with crock embossing and those puppies wear like iron!


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> Saving this for coffee
> U are having some nasty weather huh Sis.  We have bitter cold and intermittent snow, our accum isn't much to speak about so I can wear my Stuies.  I do have a patent pair with crock embossing and those puppies wear like iron!


The best time slot documented

9:25 AM: Nana gets off the bus. I make her pose for a photo in Port Authority. She says "Stop taking photos of me... Let me see the photo."


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> This is exactly WHY I purchased these 5050's



Excellent outfit from head to toe!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> I Brought My Grandma To Fashion Week. YES!!! Click on the links within the article for more of Nana.



This was such a great story!!! Thanks so much for the link. Nana is a mix of my mom and my Nanna all rolled into one. I loved it!!!!

As an aside ladies, I did order the knee high boots that are a size (and a half) too big.  I asked them to ship them overnight so hopefully they will show up tomorrow. If they do, I will wear them to brunch Sunday with my son and his fiance. I'll make sure she takes a great photo for me to post. Now I just have to think about what to wear with them........I am so excited.


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> This was such a great story!!! Thanks so much for the link. Nana is a mix of my mom and my Nanna all rolled into one. I loved it!!!!
> 
> As an aside ladies, I did order the knee high boots that are a size (and a half) too big.  I asked them to ship them overnight so hopefully they will show up tomorrow. If they do, I will wear them to brunch Sunday with my son and his fiance. I'll make sure she takes a great photo for me to post. Now I just have to think about what to wear with them........I am so excited.


Wait WHAT? A size and half too big? Did I read that right?


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> Wait WHAT? A size and half too big? Did I read that right?


Okay I went back a detailed ur post, I assumed too much and now understand ur dilemma. Can u return these puppies after u walk around the house and feel perhaps they are too big?  Granted I know they may work, I just want to grasp at ur options?

BTW YOUR AND MY PHILOSOPHIES JIVE.  When I buy a pricey piece now I ask myself will you wear this item when your pushing 70?


----------



## Gerry

You already tried these  boots on in Vail, right? If so, it would appear you know what you are doing!!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> The best time slot documented
> 
> 9:25 AM: Nana gets off the bus. I make her pose for a photo in Port Authority. She says "Stop taking photos of me... Let me see the photo."


Isn't she great!?!



stylemechanel said:


> This was such a great story!!! Thanks so much for the link. Nana is a mix of my mom and my Nanna all rolled into one. I loved it!!!!
> 
> As an aside ladies, I did order the knee high boots that are a size (and a half) too big.  I asked them to ship them overnight so hopefully they will show up tomorrow. If they do, I will wear them to brunch Sunday with my son and his fiance. I'll make sure she takes a great photo for me to post. Now I just have to think about what to wear with them........I am so excited.


I hope they worked out. I'd love to see them, they look gorgeous in the stock photo. 

Just as we're trying to buy things that will work for us as we age, I'm trying to teach my daughters to be more careful about their clothing purchases than I've been in the past. Honestly, I didn't really care until now, maybe because my mother didn't care. My oldest just graduated college and is cultivating a work wardrobe. I think she's doing pretty well on her tiny budget. I did pass along a few things of mine that are work appropriate. She's currently searching for a grey dress. I'm nudging her toward The Real Real. She found a couple but the condition wasn't perfect. I'm teaching her to hold out for the best. I've found quite a few things on "used" sites like The Real Real, ebay, ect. that have tags or are like new. She even said Refinery 27 had an article about having a small wardrobe of better quality clothes. Mama knows best, especially if Refinery 27 agrees!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Isn't she great!?!
> 
> 
> I hope they worked out. I'd love to see them, they look gorgeous in the stock photo.
> 
> Just as we're trying to buy things that will work for us as we age, I'm trying to teach my daughters to be more careful about their clothing purchases than I've been in the past. Honestly, I didn't really care until now, maybe because my mother didn't care. My oldest just graduated college and is cultivating a work wardrobe. I think she's doing pretty well on her tiny budget. I did pass along a few things of mine that are work appropriate. She's currently searching for a grey dress. I'm nudging her toward The Real Real. She found a couple but the condition wasn't perfect. I'm teaching her to hold out for the best. I've found quite a few things on "used" sites like The Real Real, ebay, ect. that have tags or are like new. She even said Refinery 27 had an article about having a small wardrobe of better quality clothes. Mama knows best, especially if Refinery 27 agrees!


My sis has done very well on RealReal clothes why, jewelry yes for me clothes, not so much.  I'm returning a box load today


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> This is exactly WHY I purchased these 5050's



You are making me want to get silver boots and back away from my  SW Lowlands when they go on sale.


----------



## divnanata

sis121598 said:


> I Brought My Grandma To Fashion Week. YES!!! Click on the links within the article for more of Nana.



I saw this on HP! The youngsters get all, "How cute!" and love Nana. And so do I , of course. But I wish it was not such an oddity to have Nanas at fashion shows?

Meanwhile, sis, you are right on about being particular in your hunt for quality resale items. It is worth all the angst when you score a major deal. Resale is going to be even bigger than ever. Did you all get that survey from Saks asking if you would support the idea of their aligning themselves with a resale outlet? Probably they just meant online - but there could be a section in Saks stores devoted to vintage as well. Barneys already has this going with secondhand purses in an inshore boutique. Unfortunately the prices are not that special, but the selection of unique pieces is drool worthy.


----------



## divnanata

stylemechanel said:


> This was such a great story!!! Thanks so much for the link. Nana is a mix of my mom and my Nanna all rolled into one. I loved it!!!!
> 
> As an aside ladies, I did order the knee high boots that are a size (and a half) too big.  I asked them to ship them overnight so hopefully they will show up tomorrow. If they do, I will wear them to brunch Sunday with my son and his fiance. I'll make sure she takes a great photo for me to post. Now I just have to think about what to wear with them........I am so excited.



I can't wait to see the photos! I'm sure a little extra stuffing or socks wouldn't bother too much if the boots are a tad over-sized? Anxiously awaiting....


----------



## sis121598

divnanata said:


> I saw this on HP! The youngsters get all, "How cute!" and love Nana. And so do I , of course. But I wish it was not such an oddity to have Nanas at fashion shows?
> 
> Meanwhile, sis, you are right on about being particular in your hunt for quality resale items. It is worth all the angst when you score a major deal. Resale is going to be even bigger than ever. Did you all get that survey from Saks asking if you would support the idea of their aligning themselves with a resale outlet? Probably they just meant online - but there could be a section in Saks stores devoted to vintage as well. Barneys already has this going with secondhand purses in an inshore boutique. Unfortunately the prices are not that special, but the selection of unique pieces is drool worthy.



I agree, we WOACA should be storming thos shows...let's go!

I didn't know about the Saks survey, though it probably ended up in my Spam folder. I imagine the prices would still be on the higher end.

I found my daughter a very nice DVF dress on Saks Off Fifth site  She bought it this morning. Crossing my fingers it works for her.



susieserb said:


> My sis has done very well on RealReal clothes why, jewelry yes for me clothes, not so much.  I'm returning a box load today



It's a real treasure hunt. I found a stunning DVF dress for a steal there, but it was a bit closer fitting than I care for, not even tight really, but I thought not enough room in case of weight gain. You WOACAs would have probably told me to keep it, but if something isn't perfect in my mind, back it goes. I did find a leopard silk Equipment blouse, and few other tops there that were great.

Lately I've hit the jackpot on ebay. All brand new, except for the Isabel Marant jacket, which didn't appear to have ever been worn.
A pair of Tods flats 
Isabel Marant and Milly Tweed Jackets 
Two Eileen Fisher jersey dresses and an Obi style leather belt that looks great with dresses.

But the latest thing I found was at Land's End. I remembered you mentioning their dresses Susie. I was looking around and found a great casual summer dress for $15.99. I put it on and it fit like a dream so I bought two colors. The quality is very good, incredible for the price.

So I've been hibernating and shopping online and I'm finished,for a while. I got one of the style apps that helps you come up with outfits. So I've played with that a bit. Searching through fashion blogs to see how they put things together. Helping my daughter with her wardrobe is fun too!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I agree, we WOACA should be storming thos shows...let's go!
> 
> I didn't know about the Saks survey, though it probably ended up in my Spam folder. I imagine the prices would still be on the higher end.
> 
> I found my daughter a very nice DVF dress on Saks Off Fifth site  She bought it this morning. Crossing my fingers it works for her.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a real treasure hunt. I found a stunning DVF dress for a steal there, but it was a bit closer fitting than I care for, not even tight really, but I thought not enough room in case of weight gain. You WOACAs would have probably told me to keep it, but if something isn't perfect in my mind, back it goes. I did find a leopard silk Equipment blouse, and few other tops there that were great.
> 
> Lately I've hit the jackpot on ebay. All brand new, except for the Isabel Marant jacket, which didn't appear to have ever been worn.
> A pair of Tods flats
> Isabel Marant and Milly Tweed Jackets
> Two Eileen Fisher jersey dresses and an Obi style leather belt that looks great with dresses.
> 
> But the latest thing I found was at Land's End. I remembered you mentioning their dresses Susie. I was looking around and found a great casual summer dress for $15.99. I put it on and it fit like a dream so I bought two colors. The quality is very good, incredible for the price.
> 
> So I've been hibernating and shopping online and I'm finished,for a while. I got one of the style apps that helps you come up with outfits. So I've played with that a bit. Searching through fashion blogs to see how they put things together. Helping my daughter with her wardrobe is fun too!


I have another WOACA source Boden. There's all kinds of goodies coming to me for experimentation.

Ladies I sell to doctors and I have a new weight loss med. This adorable 40 something practitioner was telling me that women in their 50's and 60's are at their heaviest in life.  The added fat provides estrogen for stronger bones also the surplus of weight is necessary if we get sick.  She also said you start losing your weight once you enter the seventies (hum that was true for my mother)...


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm interested to see what you got from Boden.  I haven't bought anything from them yet but I peruse the catalogue and website often.  I've always thought of them as a sort of grown-up J.Crew. 
Please post your thoughts when you get your loot. I'd like to know what the sizing and the fabric quality are like.


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm interested to see what you got from Boden.  I haven't bought anything from them yet but I peruse the catalogue and website often.  I've always thought of them as a sort of grown-up J.Crew.
> Please post your thoughts when you get your loot. I'd like to know what the sizing and the fabric quality are like.


U and me both?  Looked for years, bought for my son when he was a youth BUT never pulled the trigger for myself.  This I know, the stuff sells out ASAP another trick and I swear other old ladies are using is buying longs when we order shorter items to get that coverage.  Last the 100% cotton excites me?


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I have another WOACA source Boden. There's all kinds of goodies coming to me for experimentation.
> 
> Ladies I sell to doctors and I have a new weight loss med. This adorable 40 something practitioner was telling me that women in their 50's and 60's are at their heaviest in life.  The added fat provides estrogen for stronger bones also the surplus of weight is necessary if we get sick.  She also said you start losing your weight once you enter the seventies (hum that was true for my mother)...



Interesting...I'm not ready to fast forward, but it's nice to know there's something good to look forward to. 




susieserb said:


> U and me both?  Looked for years, bought for my son when he was a youth BUT never pulled the trigger for myself.  This I know, the stuff sells out ASAP another trick and I swear other old ladies are using is buying longs when we order shorter items to get that coverage.  Last the 100% cotton excites me?



Oh yes, 100% cotton! And the season is right around the corner. I use that "Long" trick too. I'll check them out and look forward to a report.


----------



## stylemechanel

divnanata said:


> I can't wait to see the photos! I'm sure a little extra stuffing or socks wouldn't bother too much if the boots are a tad over-sized? Anxiously awaiting....





sis121598 said:


> .....I hope they worked out. I'd love to see them, they look gorgeous in the stock photo......





susieserb said:


> Okay I went back a detailed ur post, I assumed too much and now understand ur dilemma. Can u return these puppies after u walk around the house and feel perhaps they are too big?  Granted I know they may work, I just want to grasp at ur options?
> 
> BTW YOUR AND MY PHILOSOPHIES JIVE.  When I buy a pricey piece now I ask myself will you wear this item when your pushing 70?




Hi Ladies, thank you all so very much for your input and thoughts. I did wear the boots on Sunday for brunch  - yes, me! A 57 year old WOACA and I took great pride in feeling special in them. They are too big in the toe and I know I can find something soft to stuff them with. My future daughter-in-law completely gushed about the boots so I carried a huge smile on my face all day. The best part of those boots,  I can take them off all by myself - like a big girl.  

Now, after I promised myself no new purses (I do not need one single new purse, ever....really) I will be looking for one to match the boots. I have fallen so in love with the color. I know its not "fashionable" any more to have a purse match your shoes, but that doesn't bother me. How do you all feel about that? I also like matching sets of earrings to a bracelet or a necklace. I know that's too "matchy matchy" for younger woman but I still like that too. That goes back to when my grandmothers and mother all had beautiful sets of jewelry and wore it that way. What about you?

I think I am just trying to learn to navigate my way though this next part of my life - and do it in comfort and style. That is why I love this thread.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, thank you all so very much for your input and thoughts. I did wear the boots on Sunday for brunch  - yes, me! A 57 year old WOACA and I took great pride in feeling special in them. They are too big in the toe and I know I can find something soft to stuff them with. My future daughter-in-law completely gushed about the boots so I carried a huge smile on my face all day. The best part of those boots,  I can take them off all by myself - like a big girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after I promised myself no new purses (I do not need one single new purse, ever....really) I will be looking for one to match the boots. I have fallen so in love with the color. I know its not "fashionable" any more to have a purse match your shoes, but that doesn't bother me. How do you all feel about that? I also like matching sets of earrings to a bracelet or a necklace. I know that's too "matchy matchy" for younger woman but I still like that too. That goes back to when my grandmothers and mother all had beautiful sets of jewelry and wore it that way. What about you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am just trying to learn to navigate my way though this next part of my life - and do it in comfort and style. That is why I love this thread.




These are just lovely, stylemechanel!


----------



## cats n bags

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, thank you all so very much for your input and thoughts. I did wear the boots on Sunday for brunch  - yes, me! A 57 year old WOACA and I took great pride in feeling special in them. They are too big in the toe and I know I can find something soft to stuff them with. My future daughter-in-law completely gushed about the boots so I carried a huge smile on my face all day. The best part of those boots,  I can take them off all by myself - like a big girl.
> 
> Now, after I promised myself no new purses (I do not need one single new purse, ever....really) I will be looking for one to match the boots. I have fallen so in love with the color. I know its not "fashionable" any more to have a purse match your shoes, but that doesn't bother me. How do you all feel about that? I also like matching sets of earrings to a bracelet or a necklace. I know that's too "matchy matchy" for younger woman but I still like that too. That goes back to when my grandmothers and mother all had beautiful sets of jewelry and wore it that way. What about you?
> 
> I think I am just trying to learn to navigate my way though this next part of my life - and do it in comfort and style. That is why I love this thread.



I like those boots.  If just the foot is a bit big, try wearing a footie or short sock with them.  It should fill in the foot area without bunching up around the leg.


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> Isn't she great!?!
> 
> I hope they worked out. I'd love to see them, they look gorgeous in the stock photo.
> 
> Just as we're trying to buy things that will work for us as we age, I'm trying to teach my daughters to be more careful about their clothing purchases than I've been in the past. Honestly, I didn't really care until now, maybe because my mother didn't care. My oldest just graduated college and is cultivating a work wardrobe. I think she's doing pretty well on her tiny budget. I did pass along a few things of mine that are work appropriate. She's currently searching for a grey dress. I'm nudging her toward The Real Real. She found a couple but the condition wasn't perfect. I'm teaching her to hold out for the best. I've found quite a few things on "used" sites like The Real Real, ebay, ect. that have tags or are like new. She even said Refinery 27 had an article about having a small wardrobe of better quality clothes. Mama knows best, especially if Refinery 27 agrees!



Hi Sis, knowing that I could and would wear a garment for at least the next 10 years (the majority of what I buy is strictly classic) has been my mantra for the last 30 years. It was always my way justifying expensive pieces and made it palatable for my husband. I admire you for being able to teach that to your daughters. Like you, my only daughter and youngest child graduated early this past December. I have been trying for years to get her to slowly build a really good quality wardrobe - mostly to no avail (she thinks I dress to old). I kept telling her it would benefit her in her work life. Well she is employed at a magazine publication and the dress is very casual. So much for my teaching her words of wisdom - I will just have to hope that as she moves in her career it will all kick in. Lucky you!



susieserb said:


> Okay I went back a detailed ur post, I assumed too much and now understand ur dilemma. Can u return these puppies after u walk around the house and feel perhaps they are too big?  Granted I know they may work, I just want to grasp at ur options?
> 
> BTW YOUR AND MY PHILOSOPHIES JIVE.  When I buy a pricey piece now I ask myself will you wear this item when your pushing 70?



Right now that is exactly how I am feeling Susieserb! The thing is that philosophy served me so well in the past and now I am feeling lost as to what I will even wear in three years. That's why this thread is so valuable. Heck, with my body changing and my inability to take it back, even with very hard work and having little success these days, I get frustrated. I take inspiration from this thread - especially seeing all of you and even the famous well known women dressed so beautifully. It gives me great ideas.


----------



## stylemechanel

cats n bags said:


> I like those boots.  If just the foot is a bit big, try wearing a footie or short sock with them.  It should fill in the foot area without bunching up around the leg.





clevercat said:


> These are just lovely, stylemechanel!



Thank you both so very much!!! 

Clevercat - so very nice to see you here. I hope you will make this a regular place to visit and chat. The ladies here are wonderful. Oh and for you - big hugs!


----------



## sis121598

Your boots are lovely! I have a pair of Frye riding boots in the color Redwood that look very similar. I think as far as having a purse to match the boots, what's most important is what YOU want. That's something we learn with age, isn't it? 

My daughter currently works for the state. It's a job she started as an internship. It's the typical semi-toxic environment of the duldrums. They do not dress there. She already stands out. She just got a second job in a happy work environment with people who share her passion. Sadly it's a part time position. I think they are pretty casual there too, but she still wants to dress. Just yesterday my youngest was in a funk and said, "I'm going to dress up today!" 
Atta girl!


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, thank you all so very much for your input and thoughts. I did wear the boots on Sunday for brunch  - yes, me! A 57 year old WOACA and I took great pride in feeling special in them. They are too big in the toe and I know I can find something soft to stuff them with. My future daughter-in-law completely gushed about the boots so I carried a huge smile on my face all day. The best part of those boots,  I can take them off all by myself - like a big girl.
> 
> Now, after I promised myself no new purses (I do not need one single new purse, ever....really) I will be looking for one to match the boots. I have fallen so in love with the color. I know its not "fashionable" any more to have a purse match your shoes, but that doesn't bother me. How do you all feel about that? I also like matching sets of earrings to a bracelet or a necklace. I know that's too "matchy matchy" for younger woman but I still like that too. That goes back to when my grandmothers and mother all had beautiful sets of jewelry and wore it that way. What about you?
> 
> I think I am just trying to learn to navigate my way though this next part of my life - and do it in comfort and style. That is why I love this thread.


Choppy waters (like when we were starting our periods) but hey we'll muddle through right!

Gee I'm always looking for an excuse to buy another purse and hunt for the flavor of the month   So Style I'm with you!!  Lately YSL and Fendi have been catching my eye


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Your boots are lovely! I have a pair of Frye riding boots in the color Redwood that look very similar. I think as far as having a purse to match the boots, what's most important is what YOU want. That's something we learn with age, isn't it?
> 
> My daughter currently works for the state. It's a job she started as an internship. It's the typical semi-toxic environment of the duldrums. They do not dress there. She already stands out. She just got a second job in a happy work environment with people who share her passion. Sadly it's a part time position. I think they are pretty casual there too, but she still wants to dress. Just yesterday my youngest was in a funk and said, "I'm going to dress up today!"
> Atta girl!


LOL All ships rise with the tide~

Keep going daughter, set the bar and make people want to improve.


----------



## susieserb

So I've repurposed my deceased mother's dress (she was 83 when she died)  I kept it because I kind of liked it and of course it reminded me of her.

Sooo here's a pic of the frock with my 5050's in a mid heal; Bal jacket and of course Chanel

BTW, I've been doing this LOOK for too long.  One: even I'm getting tired of it and Two: I'm a tad too tired of it, LOL...


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> So I've repurposed my deceased mother's dress (she was 83 when she died)  I kept it because I kind of liked it and of course it reminded me of her.
> 
> Sooo here's a pic of the frock with my 5050's in a mid heal; Bal jacket and of course Chanel
> 
> BTW, I've been doing this LOOK for too long.  One: even I'm getting tired of it and Two: I'm a tad too tired of it, LOL...



LOVE the vintage-y appeal of the dress with the tough but tender color of the moto jacket!  Looking good!!!


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> LOVE the vintage-y appeal of the dress with the tough but tender color of the moto jacket!  Looking good!!!


It's "vintage" alright :cry:


----------



## Gerry

susieserb said:


> So I've repurposed my deceased mother's dress (she was 83 when she died)  I kept it because I kind of liked it and of course it reminded me of her.
> 
> Sooo here's a pic of the frock with my 5050's in a mid heal; Bal jacket and of course Chanel
> 
> BTW, I've been doing this LOOK for too long.  One: even I'm getting tired of it and Two: I'm a tad too tired of it, LOL...


 


Susie,  there is a new trend this year (well, old but reborn) and that is gaucho pants/culottes. They would look good with your boots and jacket. Somethin' different for you.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Lately YSL and Fendi have been catching my eye


I'll play...let's see! I'm not shopping but it's fun to play along



susieserb said:


> So I've repurposed my deceased mother's dress (she was 83 when she died)  I kept it because I kind of liked it and of course it reminded me of her.
> 
> Sooo here's a pic of the frock with my 5050's in a mid heal; Bal jacket and of course Chanel
> 
> BTW, I've been doing this LOOK for too long.  One: even I'm getting tired of it and Two: I'm a tad too tired of it, LOL...


I love this! And how extra special that it belonged to your mother.


----------



## susieserb

Sis play play and TY for the compliment but Gerry hit the proverbial nail on the head regarding culottes; I LOVE THEM, _always have_.

As a matter of fact I found a pair recently featured in Lucky magazine from Eileen Fisher (who else right)..Anyway they were very cute and incognito; after hunting on the net I've given up.  They are grey hint hint...


----------



## susieserb

When and IF I feel frustrated over the "aging process" I think of the gift of life in its very self...


----------



## susieserb

OR I can look at this picture of Madonna and say, "do u want to be like that?"


----------



## susieserb

Oh oh I've become a posting machine sorry....

BUT I got my first adult Boden frock, all cotton, lined 90 bucks very very cute.


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> Choppy waters (like when we were starting our periods) but hey we'll muddle through right!
> 
> Gee I'm always looking for an excuse to buy another purse and hunt for the flavor of the month   So Style I'm with you!!  Lately YSL and Fendi have been catching my eye



So true about the choppy waters. I don't know if I am suppose to accept this new forming shape or fight it like there is no tomorrow. Heck, I don't even know if I want to find the kind of energy required!  

I haven't seriously looked at brands other than Chanel in more than a decade but I did see an ad for a Gucci that peaked my interest. That would be going full circle.


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> So I've repurposed my deceased mother's dress (she was 83 when she died)  I kept it because I kind of liked it and of course it reminded me of her.
> 
> Sooo here's a pic of the frock with my 5050's in a mid heal; Bal jacket and of course Chanel
> 
> BTW, I've been doing this LOOK for too long.  One: even I'm getting tired of it and Two: I'm a tad too tired of it, LOL...



You look fabulous Susieserb! That dress is perfect with your boots and leather jacket. That is such a great idea to have kept her dress. I love the sentiment behind it.


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> When and IF I feel frustrated over the "aging process" I think of the gift of life in its very self...



So true and thank you posting this.





susieserb said:


> OR I can look at this picture of Madonna and say, "do u want to be like that?"



No, no, no.....not me.


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> View attachment 2910415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh I've become a posting machine sorry....
> 
> BUT I got my first adult Boden frock, all cotton, lined 90 bucks very very cute.



That is so very cute!!!!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Sis play play and TY for the compliment but Gerry hit the proverbial nail on the head regarding culottes; I LOVE THEM, _always have_.
> 
> As a matter of fact I found a pair recently featured in Lucky magazine from Eileen Fisher (who else right)..Anyway they were very cute and incognito; after hunting on the net I've given up.  They are grey hint hint...



Oooh, I'll have to look for them. I went out to dinner last night and wore my EF leggings skirt - it's exactly what it sounds like. I wore it with Frye Chelsea boots, a striped Breton Tee a fun sparkly Zara statement necklace and an Anthropolgie shrug that's so soft and cut really well. I thought when I was walking out the door I should have taken a selfie, but my husband was already rushing me out!



susieserb said:


> When and IF I feel frustrated over the "aging process" I think of the gift of life in its very self...



So true. I've sadly lost too many of my breast cancer sistas  (that's where sis comes from) since I was diagnosed in my thirties. So yes, I learned that hard lesson years ago...



susieserb said:


> OR I can look at this picture of Madonna and say, "do u want to be like that?"



She tries too damn hard. Accepting your age, embracing it, is not giving up. 



susieserb said:


> View attachment 2910415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh I've become a posting machine sorry....
> 
> BUT I got my first adult Boden frock, all cotton, lined 90 bucks very very cute.



Very cute!  Does it run TTS? 



stylemechanel said:


> So true about the choppy waters. I don't know if I am suppose to accept this new forming shape or fight it like there is no tomorrow. Heck, I don't even know if I want to find the kind of energy required!
> 
> I haven't seriously looked at brands other than Chanel in more than a decade but I did see an ad for a Gucci that peaked my interest. That would be going full circle.



We're all in this rocking boat together! Chanel is divine... I'd love to see the Gucci you're eyeing.


----------



## Gerry

The main thing I REALLY admire about Madonna is her fitness. Speaking of things that promote longevity. No smoking, no drinking, eat sensibly and exercise. That is the secret to looking great as we age.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Oooh, I'll have to look for them. I went out to dinner last night and wore my EF leggings skirt - it's exactly what it sounds like. I wore it with Frye Chelsea boots, a striped Breton Tee a fun sparkly Zara statement necklace and an Anthropolgie shrug that's so soft and cut really well. I thought when I was walking out the door I should have taken a selfie, but my husband was already rushing me out!
> 
> 
> 
> So true. I've sadly lost too many of my breast cancer sistas  (that's where sis comes from) since I was diagnosed in my thirties. So yes, I learned that hard lesson years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> She tries too damn hard. Accepting your age, embracing it, is not giving up.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  Does it run TTS?
> 
> 
> 
> We're all in this rocking boat together! Chanel is divine... I'd love to see the Gucci you're eyeing.


Sis YES TTS.

Those darn husbands and selfies.  When I'm orchestrating one I always get "what are you doing"
He KNOWS what I'm doing........


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> The main thing I REALLY admire about Madonna is her fitness. Speaking of things that promote longevity. No smoking, no drinking, eat sensibly and exercise. That is the secret to looking great as we age.


I agree with you about Madonna regarding fitness...yet I laugh that she refused her daughter to watch TV while being a roll model for young girls years ago.


----------



## susieserb

GADS!!!!!!Some of these "points" will give you pause (they did for me)....20 things women over 30 shouldn't wear?

http://www.rantchic.com/2014/10/24/...referral&utm_term=Title6&utm_content=ijreview


----------



## susieserb

HONESTLY *Boden was a bust* for me.  That dress presented above has to go back because of those CAP Sleeves.  Out of 6 items ordered I kept a really whimsical skirt, beautifully detailed and expertly crafted on clearance.  Everything else was too young or ill fitted


----------



## sis121598

Gerry said:


> The main thing I REALLY admire about Madonna is her fitness. .


Agreed!


susieserb said:


> GADS!!!!!!Some of these "points" will give you pause (they did for me)....20 things women over 30 shouldn't wear?
> 
> http://www.rantchic.com/2014/10/24/...referral&utm_term=Title6&utm_content=ijreview



Leopard is the WOACA's favorite feline. 



susieserb said:


> HONESTLY *Boden was a bust* for me.  That dress presented above has to go back because of those CAP Sleeves.  Out of 6 items ordered I kept a really whimsical skirt, beautifully detailed and expertly crafted on clearance.  Everything else was too young or ill fitted



Boo! Those damn cap sleeves.


----------



## susieserb

Boo! Those damn cap sleeves.[/QUOTE]

I know it.  Also I realized I have more stuff coming....

If those items are made as well as this skirt, I'll be thrilled, i.e. lined, beads sewn on the surface, ribboned finished edges? I'm impressed?


----------



## divnanata

Love that skirt, Suze, and I think it will change up things very nicely!

See these pics of WOACAS that have the means to wear whatever they want. I like that they don't always play by the rules. But...gotta watch the bulges. And Catherine should stop smoking.


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> Boo! Those damn cap sleeves.



I know it.  Also I realized I have more stuff coming....

If those items are made as well as this skirt, I'll be thrilled, i.e. lined, beads sewn on the surface, ribboned finished edges? I'm impressed?[/QUOTE]

The skirt looks like a lot of fun Susie! Love the gray and yellow.


----------



## susieserb




----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I have missed posting here and run across inspirational pics that I want to pass on. Here's a few:
> 
> View attachment 2900005
> 
> 
> Cindy Crawford's unretouched photos for a Marie Claire Mexico and Latin America edition in December 2013 have shocked the internet today when they were released. Everyone is stunned by her beauty. I am vastly relieved to see the imperfections!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hum now she's saying these pics are _*fake:*_
> 
> According to a new report, her legal team is on the hunt for the person who made her midsection look flawed, demanding that the culprits they're sorry, and everyone who posted it to take it down.
> 
> Her husband says this is how Cindy really looks? _laying down_...yea...


----------



## susieserb

Digging around from last year I came across this pic from Divna's pictorial..


----------



## susieserb

Low and behold in May's posts I found the Chanel Runway snaps for Fall of last year..so who wore it better?  Even the young model had her cooch covered?


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> If those items are made as well as this skirt, I'll be thrilled, i.e. lined, beads sewn on the surface, ribboned finished edges? I'm impressed?


That's cute and I love it paired with a simple white shirt.

View attachment 2912989






susieserb said:


> Low and behold in May's posts I found the Chanel Runway snaps for Fall of last year..so who wore it better?  Even the young model had her cooch covered?


I thought the pants looked familiar! I can't imagine Karl approved of the way Kris styled it. 

As I said before, I should take all my selfies lying down ala Cindy Crawford-who I'd still switch bods with in a skinny minute!


----------



## susieserb

Good article...
http://oleda.growingbolder.com/is-aging-too-fast-caused-by-genes-or-lifestyle-youll-be-surprised/


----------



## TJNEscada

Now this is how it's done!! Bravo Helen!


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> Low and behold in May's posts I found the Chanel Runway snaps for Fall of last year..so who wore it better?  Even the young model had her cooch covered?



All Kris had to do was close up that jacket. It looks great on that 20 something model. Sorry, I am not one to talk poorly about someone else but this should be just common sense. Generally I like how Kris wears clothing but I'm not sure what she is trying to say. Maybe "look at me"? Who knows. I just don't like it .....no, no, no.


----------



## stylemechanel

TJNEscada said:


> Now this is how it's done!! Bravo Helen!



 She looks beautiful.


----------



## susieserb

Quite a popular design these days (think Lisa Rinna on HWoBH).  

In my pee wee brain I was thinking you had to be slender and fit like LR to maximize the effect of this dress however dear, dear Helen is absolutely proving my theory to be _wrong_


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> All Kris had to do was close up that jacket. It looks great on that 20 something model. Sorry, I am not one to talk poorly about someone else but this should be just common sense. Generally I like how Kris wears clothing but I'm not sure what she is trying to say. Maybe "look at me"? Who knows. I just don't like it .....no, no, no.


Like Div said she has the bucks to splurge on any kind of Chanel...fill in the blank...I mean really Karl himself would have probably outfitted Kris if she asked him, LOL.

The top half of her outfit is dead on, down to the pearled sunnies.


----------



## TJNEscada

Bo Derek's name popped on my screen this morning in the most searched Yahoo feed for the a.m., and it got me thinking, how is she looking these days?  Well, shoot, if she's not looking great!  Quite slim and it doesn't look like she's had a load of botox and fillers!  Ageing gracefully!!


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Bo Derek's name popped on my screen this morning in the most searched Yahoo feed for the a.m., and it got me thinking, how is she looking these days?  Well, shoot, if she's not looking great!  Quite slim and it doesn't look like she's had a load of botox and fillers!  Ageing gracefully!!


She's 58, I had to look up her age.  I knew she was around my age (56) but not quite sure older or younger?  

I love that she kept true to herself and left her face alone and you're right, Bo still looks _great._


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, thank you all so very much for your input and thoughts. I did wear the boots on Sunday for brunch  - yes, me! A 57 year old WOACA and I took great pride in feeling special in them. They are too big in the toe and I know I can find something soft to stuff them with. My future daughter-in-law completely gushed about the boots so I carried a huge smile on my face all day. The best part of those boots,  I can take them off all by myself - like a big girl.
> 
> Now, after I promised myself no new purses (I do not need one single new purse, ever....really) I will be looking for one to match the boots. I have fallen so in love with the color. I know its not "fashionable" any more to have a purse match your shoes, but that doesn't bother me. How do you all feel about that? I also like matching sets of earrings to a bracelet or a necklace. I know that's too "matchy matchy" for younger woman but I still like that too. That goes back to when my grandmothers and mother all had beautiful sets of jewelry and wore it that way. What about you?
> 
> I think I am just trying to learn to navigate my way though this next part of my life - and do it in comfort and style. That is why I love this thread.


Look what purseblog featured...
http://www.purseblog.com/fendi/check-out-fendis-fall-2015-runway-bags-flowers-not-included/

I believe Fendi has separated themselves from the pack and created their own look without overtly stealing elements from other designers.  I give them huge high fives for achieving this feat in an _overly saturated_ market of ideas.  I go gaga over their unique color blocking designs.


----------



## susieserb

Here are some of my favorites...


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> Here are some of my favorites...



Thanks so much for sharing that. I haven't thought about Fendi in such a long time. For a while it was all my mother could talk about when she bought bags - I think that and LV were her two favorites. 

Here is my favorite from the Fendi pics. The second one is the Gucci bag I fell in love with from the ad. Fortunately for me in real life it is more brown than burgundy. That and oh, the price tag is $18,000  :lolots::lolots::lolots:  It comes with a leather croc strap  as well so I guess that makes the price reasonable......


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Thanks so much for sharing that. I haven't thought about Fendi in such a long time. For a while it was all my mother could talk about when she bought bags - I think that and LV were her two favorites.
> 
> Here is my favorite from the Fendi pics. The second one is the Gucci bag I fell in love with from the ad. Fortunately for me in real life it is more brown than burgundy. That and oh, the price tag is $18,000  :lolots::lolots::lolots:  It comes with a leather croc strap  as well so I guess that makes the price reasonable......


The fur color block bag is actually pretty cool.  Personally I think with the boots they are a a fabulous contrast.  Soft vs equestrian hardness; boho vs preppy~

Oh and the Gucci bag?


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> The fur color block bag is actually pretty cool.  Personally I think with the boots they are a a fabulous contrast.  Soft vs equestrian hardness; boho vs preppy~
> 
> Oh and the Gucci bag?



I know...huh. I am also drooling over that bag. It is my style with the leather strap but sadly for me it will not be mine, and happily for my husband it will not be mine. 

I have a two fur purses. One is a brown Gucci pony hair and the other is a YSL white pony hair with light brown trim. Both are at least 12 years old. I'll see if I can get a photo of them tomorrow. I stink at selfies - I can't hold anything still anymore- shaky hands. 

Thanks so much Susierserb!!! Your idea is great.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Like Div said she has the bucks to splurge on any kind of Chanel...fill in the blank...I mean really Karl himself would have probably outfitted Kris if she asked him, LOL.
> 
> The top half of her outfit is dead on, down to the pearled sunnies.


Oh my, I didn't even look at the top half! That is spot on. Do you think she actually buys all those clothes and bags and accessories??? She always seems to be advertising Chanel, which is not a bad gig if you can get it!



TJNEscada said:


> Now this is how it's done!! Bravo Helen!


Bravo indeed! 


susieserb said:


> In my pee wee brain I was thinking you had to be slender and fit like LR to maximize the effect of this dress however dear, dear Helen is absolutely proving my theory to be _wrong_


Right!?! Maybe someone talked Helen into it.



TJNEscada said:


> Bo Derek's name popped on my screen this morning in the most searched Yahoo feed for the a.m., and it got me thinking, how is she looking these days?  Well, shoot, if she's not looking great!  Quite slim and it doesn't look like she's had a load of botox and fillers!  Ageing gracefully!!


She's always been a natural beauty. I recall many, many years ago when she first came on the scene and everyone was fascinated by her. She was on the Tonight Show and Johnny mentioned that she was not wearing makeup!
It's sad that these beauties fall off the face of the earth when they hit WOACA status...



susieserb said:


> I believe Fendi has separated themselves from the pack and created their own look without overtly stealing elements from other designers.  I give them huge high fives for achieving this feat in an _overly saturated_ market of ideas.  I go gaga over their unique color blocking designs.


Yes! You have a great eye for finding the good stuff too Miss Susie!



stylemechanel said:


> I know...huh. I am also drooling over that bag. It is my style with the leather strap but sadly for me it will not be mine, and happily for my husband it will not be mine.
> 
> I have a two fur purses. One is a brown Gucci pony hair and the other is a YSL white pony hair with light brown trim. Both are at least 12 years old. I'll see if I can get a photo of them tomorrow. I stink at selfies - I can't hold anything still anymore- shaky hands.
> 
> Thanks so much Susierserb!!! Your idea is great.



I love it when we can pull a rabbit out of our hats, or a bag from our closet. I love Susie's idea of the hard and soft playing off each other. I bet it will look fab!


----------



## susieserb

This Grandma Will Change The Way You Look At Runway Beauty...

http://www.refinery29.com/ageism-be...eries?utm_source=email&utm_medium=email_share


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> This Grandma Will Change The Way You Look At Runway Beauty...
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/ageism-be...eries?utm_source=email&utm_medium=email_share



Thanks so much for the link Susieserb! It is such a thoughtful piece. She clearly adores her grandmother and approached it with love. It does make me think and rethink beauty standards. I love what Sasha Frolova had to say.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi Ladies, hope you all are doing well. I had an encounter with a young 20 something year old at the Nordstrom's cosmetic counter  that  wanted to share with you.  I had my list of what I needed and when I gave it to her she asked my why I was using x  and not y (another product in the line). I told  her that was what the SA who knows the line really well suggested and that to me I thought it was working well. In fact I really liked it. She proceed to tell me how "a woman of a certain age", meaning me should be using the more mature more hydrating products. I think I must have taken a mental step back in my brain and realized yes, I am a woaca, but to hear a young 20 something say it to my face for the first time was a surprise. I am sure she meant no harm but a little tack might have worked.


----------



## HollySimone

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you all are doing well. I had an encounter with a young 20 something year old at the Nordstrom's cosmetic counter  that  wanted to share with you.  I had my list of what I needed and when I gave it to her she asked my why I was using x  and not y (another product in the line). I told  her that was what the SA who knows the line really well suggested and that to me I thought it was working well. In fact I really liked it. She proceed to tell me how "a woman of a certain age", meaning me should be using the more mature more hydrating products. I think I must have taken a mental step back in my brain and realized yes, I am a woaca, but to hear a young 20 something say it to my face for the first time was a surprise. I am sure she meant no harm but a little tack might have worked.


Some people have no business working in sales; they haven't the skills.

She should have mentioned the brand having a line of more hydrating products, available for purchase if ever she should determine the need, such as during winter when skin needs more hydration.

By the way, I am in my 40s now and have determined my skin needs more "hydration."  

I recently started using CeraVe PM moisturizing facial lotion for normal to dry skin, but using it as a day lotion. I like it, but I have found that I need to apply more than once per day.


----------



## susieserb

sooo ironic that "hydrating applications" are being brought up, more later.  BTW I agree with *HollySimone* some people should not be in sales also I will bet you this young thang just got out of some training seminar, bogged down with the newest sales pitches, just ready to vomit her knowledge on the first WOACA she laid her eyes on *aren't you lucky *stylemechanel**...

So at a business meeting last fall a gorgeous 20 something year old co-worker took this WOACA, who is "older" then her mother,  to a marvelous Sephora's in LV.  It was there she introduced me to Armani's airy foundation (yikes at 60 bucks a bottle)...I can kiss this girl I love the stuff so much.

I in turned introduced her to Barney's and to Rick Owens and to Stella McCartney bags!!!!!

P.S. I got off easy with the 60 bucks...


----------



## HollySimone

susieserb said:


> sooo ironic that "hydrating applications" are being brought up, more later.  BTW I agree with *HollySimone* some people should not be in sales also I will bet you this young thang just got out of some training seminar, bogged down with the newest sales pitches, just ready to vomit her knowledge on the first WOACA she laid her eyes on *aren't you lucky *stylemechanel**...
> 
> So at a business meeting last fall a gorgeous 20 something year old co-worker took this WOACA, who is "older" then her mother,  to a marvelous Sephora's in LV.  It was there she introduced me to Armani's airy foundation (yikes at 60 bucks a bottle)...I can kiss this girl I love the stuff so much.
> 
> I in turned introduced her to Barney's and to Rick Owens and to Stella McCartney bags!!!!!
> 
> P.S. I got off easy with the 60 bucks...



Interesting. I AM in need of some new foundation, as mine had run out. And, since I don't use foundation every day, $60 would stretch a long way. And, I have a Sephora store near me.


----------



## stylemechanel

HollySimone said:


> Some people have no business working in sales; they haven't the skills.
> 
> She should have mentioned the brand having a line of more hydrating products, available for purchase if ever she should determine the need, such as during winter when skin needs more hydration.
> 
> By the way, I am in my 40s now and have determined my skin needs more "hydration."
> 
> I recently started using CeraVe PM moisturizing facial lotion for normal to dry skin, but using it as a day lotion. I like it, but I have found that I need to apply more than once per day.





susieserb said:


> sooo ironic that "hydrating applications" are being brought up, more later.  BTW I agree with *HollySimone* some people should not be in sales also I will bet you this young thang just got out of some training seminar, bogged down with the newest sales pitches, just ready to vomit her knowledge on the first WOACA she laid her eyes on *aren't you lucky *stylemechanel**...
> 
> So at a business meeting last fall a gorgeous 20 something year old co-worker took this WOACA, who is "older" then her mother,  to a marvelous Sephora's in LV.  It was there she introduced me to Armani's airy foundation (yikes at 60 bucks a bottle)...I can kiss this girl I love the stuff so much.
> 
> I in turned introduced her to Barney's and to Rick Owens and to Stella McCartney bags!!!!!
> 
> P.S. I got off easy with the 60 bucks...




You ladies are so funny! And Susieserb.... I really did lol. :lolots::lolots: I had been using Chanel's Sublimage ( their so called "super hydrating" do everything magic potion) for years but I  was not seeing improvement and in fact I think I was seeing a loss of skin clarity and more lines - so it obviously was not working.  Plus the fact that it is pricey and I have a husband telling me he is ready to retire this year - so I needed to find something that works and hopefully below the extremely high price of Chanel ( it's all baby steps, ladies). I told a friend who is 41 and looks 35. I am 57 btw. She took me to the ARCONA counter at Nordstrom and I started it 4 or 5 months ago. Not only is the price point far below Chanel's Sublimage it is all natural and it works for me!!! I really love it and I have noticed improvements.    So for her to say I needed something more caught me completely off guard. Susieserb, I think you are completely correct, she saw a woaca and went "I bet I can sell her more products than what is on her list and now that I have the training....I am gold".

You too gave me a smile tonight!

Now Susieserb....tell us about "hydrating"


----------



## susieserb

HollySimone said:


> Interesting. I AM in need of some new foundation, as mine had run out. And, since I don't use foundation every day, $60 would stretch a long way. And, I have a Sephora store near me.


Comes in a ton of colors so matching your skin tone is pretty groovy~

It's so light and fabulous, I think you will appreciate the stuff.


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> You ladies are so funny! And Susieserb.... I really did lol. :lolots::lolots: I had been using Chanel's Sublimage ( their so called "super hydrating" do everything magic potion) for years but I  was not seeing improvement and in fact I think I was seeing a loss of skin clarity and more lines - so it obviously was not working.  Plus the fact that it is pricey and I have a husband telling me he is ready to retire this year - so I needed to find something that works and hopefully below the extremely high price of Chanel ( it's all baby steps, ladies). I told a friend who is 41 and looks 35. I am 57 btw. She took me to the ARCONA counter at Nordstrom and I started it 4 or 5 months ago. Not only is the price point far below Chanel's Sublimage it is all natural and it works for me!!! I really love it and I have noticed improvements.    So for her to say I needed something more caught me completely off guard. Susieserb, I think you are completely correct, she saw a woaca and went "I bet I can sell her more products than what is on her list and now that I have the training....I am gold".
> 
> You too gave me a smile tonight!
> 
> Now Susieserb....tell us about "hydrating"


Okay I guess I meant the Armani whipped, air light concoction for hydration? BUT with the frigid temps my skin was looking pretty pathetic.

So on a staycation day I was watching "the Doctor's?" and they had a gal from the audience talk about being a hand model (and she's a WOACA??? SERIOUSLY??) and her hands were just stunning.  I was gobsmacked, hell my hands looked old even in the 8th grade.  We WOACA's know hands are like the FIRST to go appearance wise.

So what was her secret in keeping them moist, hydrated and young looking? OLIVE OIL, she slathers on the stuff constantly.

So guess what I have sitting on my bathroom counter?...


----------



## HollySimone

susieserb said:


> Okay I guess I meant the Armani whipped, air light concoction for hydration? BUT with the frigid temps my skin was looking pretty pathetic.
> 
> So on a staycation day I was watching "the Doctor's?" and they had a gal from the audience talk about being a hand model (and she's a WOACA??? SERIOUSLY??) and her hands were just stunning.  I was gobsmacked, hell my hands looked old even in the 8th grade.  We WOACA's know hands are like the FIRST to go appearance wise.
> 
> So what was her secret in keeping them moist, hydrated and young looking? OLIVE OIL, she slathers on the stuff constantly.
> 
> So guess what I have sitting on my bathroom counter?...



Ha! I love it. My husband has been using olive oil! He puts it on his hands first, smooths it into his hands and then pats the excess oil on his hands onto his face.

I have in the past used coconut oil or jojoba oil. I don't like the smell of the olive oil on my face.


----------



## bunnyr

HollySimone said:


> Ha! I love it. My husband has been using olive oil! He puts it on his hands first, smooths it into his hands and then pats the excess oil on his hands onto his face.
> 
> I have in the past used coconut oil or jojoba oil. I don't like the smell of the olive oil on my face.




Try dhc virgin olive oil. Especially made for face. [emoji106]


----------



## Suzie

susieserb said:


> GADS!!!!!!Some of these "points" will give you pause (they did for me)....20 things women over 30 shouldn't wear?
> 
> http://www.rantchic.com/2014/10/24/...referral&utm_term=Title6&utm_content=ijreview



I must admit I am guilty of the leopard thing, love my (small) bits of leopard.


----------



## sis121598

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you all are doing well. I had an encounter with a young 20 something year old at the Nordstrom's cosmetic counter  that  wanted to share with you.  I had my list of what I needed and when I gave it to her she asked my why I was using x  and not y (another product in the line). I told  her that was what the SA who knows the line really well suggested and that to me I thought it was working well. In fact I really liked it. She proceed to tell me how "a woman of a certain age", meaning me should be using the more mature more hydrating products. I think I must have taken a mental step back in my brain and realized yes, I am a woaca, but to hear a young 20 something say it to my face for the first time was a surprise. I am sure she meant no harm but a little tack might have worked.





HollySimone said:


> Some people have no business working in sales; they haven't the skills.
> 
> She should have mentioned the brand having a line of more hydrating products, available for purchase if ever she should determine the need, such as during winter when skin needs more hydration.
> 
> By the way, I am in my 40s now and have determined my skin needs more "hydration."
> 
> I recently started using CeraVe PM moisturizing facial lotion for normal to dry skin, but using it as a day lotion. I like it, but I have found that I need to apply more than once per day.


Wow, simply wow!  Holly is right. I was looking for a new lipstick a few months ago and stopped by Nordstrom and the 20 something SA at the Chanel counter got it completely wrong. Not helpful at all. I ended up at Sephora and found just what I was looking for, by myself I might add.  I'm not targeted, just invisible. I really dislike the whole process anymore.

At the beginning of the year I bought Chanel's Perfection Lumiere Velvet, online from Chanel BTW. I like it, it feels weightless, I really hate feeling like I'm wearing makeup. It is not  heavy coverage, but I don't feel like I need much concealer with it. It has a velvety finish, but not especially moisturizing. It's not $60 either, $47. I'm finding I need to use a very light hand with any foundation in my more lined areas.

I like CeraVe as a day cream too. I find on the driest winter days I also need a second application. 


susieserb said:


> So on a staycation day I was watching "the Doctor's?" and they had a gal from the audience talk about being a hand model (and she's a WOACA??? SERIOUSLY??) and her hands were just stunning.  I was gobsmacked, hell my hands looked old even in the 8th grade.  We WOACA's know hands are like the FIRST to go appearance wise.
> 
> So what was her secret in keeping them moist, hydrated and young looking? OLIVE OIL, she slathers on the stuff constantly.
> 
> So guess what I have sitting on my bathroom counter?...



My hands, especially my nails, have been ravaged this winter. Of all the oils in my house (kitchen too) I've found argan oil the best on my hands and nails. It absorbs quickly too.




Suzie said:


> I must admit I am guilty of the leopard thing, love my (small) bits of leopard.



Hi Suzie! I think your'e in the majority here. I love my leopards, one at a time. My leopard scarf is my winter workhorse. Besides solids, I think it looks well along with stripes, houndstooth...


----------



## sis121598

This was my inspiration for trying out the Chanel foundation.


----------



## divnanata

I haven't been able to bring myself to use moisturizers at all. My skin is still greasy and i can even get a zit or two on occasion. All that slime has been hydrating me naturally over the years but makeup -wise that's the most natural thing about me! I wear so much and apply so many layers that using high end cosmetics would prevent me from being able to afford my weekly leopard purchase!


----------



## divnanata

WOACA pics from all the Fashion Week festivities around the world: Although there were hundreds of street style and party photos to comb through very few were of those women who should be staying away from leopard print.

Susan Sarandon:



Susan again - this time with Donna Karan in tow:



Jane Birkin caused a frenzy when fans spotted her. The gal the purse was created for doesn't care about her old bag at all and doesn't even wear it that much. She looks like she should be going to a French Wal-Mart.



Anjelica Huston:



Debbie Harry wearing an unflattering sweatshirt but still looking cool:



Carine Roitfeld with the boss and his wife - Bernard and Delphine Arnault. Fashion WOACAS like to wear sheer black hose:



Salma Hayek at Gucci. With all her dough.....?



Carine again. This time alongside Nicoletta Santoro. Okay - here the sheer hose matches her top.



Kate Moss. I would KILL for that fringed jacket. 



Naomi vs Riri. Naomi for the win!


----------



## susieserb

Suzie said:


> I must admit I am guilty of the leopard thing, love my (small) bits of leopard.


I thought it was pretty cheeky that leopard print was called out


----------



## divnanata

Kris deserves a special section as she makes the most of her fifteen minutes. Which is looking more like fifteen years. She is literally ruling the fashion and entertainment world. Who can stop watching? The latest installment will be a series featuring her younger daughters with Bruce. And maybe she can revive Lindsay Lohan's career!


----------



## susieserb

Why does Donna Karan always look like she's been on a bender for days when we see her at these events? Oh wait....

Yikes the black hose thing.  I decided to pull back on those especially when they are too dense, don't want to look like a Russian peasant women (no offense to Russian peasant women)...


----------



## susieserb

Kris Jenner WINS (again).  WOACA has the CACA in these pics!!


----------



## divnanata

susieserb said:


> Why does Donna Karan always look like she's been on a bender for days when we see her at these events? Oh wait....
> 
> Yikes the black hose thing.  I decided to pull back on those especially when they are too dense, don't want to look like a Russian peasant women (no offense to Russian peasant women)...



You mean like these? They have some rocking' bags!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> You mean like these? They have some rocking' bags!
> View attachment 2925554


LOVE THIS!! They are adorable and the energy they exhume.  Do I see a nude triage of a leg bottom right hand corner.  I can learn from this Ruski!!


----------



## susieserb

SO Kyle Richards is just starting her journey into WOACA territory.  Did you know GURL is 7 years older then her man. AH HUH, can't tell can you?  She's aging better then him IMHO.  BTW she's 47 and Mauricio is 40..


----------



## susieserb

bunnyr said:


> Try dhc virgin olive oil. Especially made for face. [emoji106]


I will TY for the tip.  I've also purchased pressed coconut oil, this stuff is pretty special too.


----------



## susieserb

Oh my, there's Carine Roitfeld with that reverse "back brace" serving as a belt _again_.  Yes we know it hides allot of sins but only creating a monster one?


----------



## Gerry

I searched "tights" "hosiery" and "stockings" but I don't see an answer. Here it is summer again and my veiny, blotched legs really do NOT look good bare. Other than self-tanner, is there any stocking that is actually in style right now?


Most especially, something not black, brown or gray!!


----------



## Gerry

susieserb said:


> Oh my, there's Carine Roitfeld with that reverse "back brace" serving as a belt _again_.  Yes we know it hides allot of sins but only creating a monster one?


 

Ha, maybe she has a hiatal or umbilical hernia?????


----------



## sis121598

Gerry said:


> I searched "tights" "hosiery" and "stockings" but I don't see an answer. Here it is summer again and my veiny, blotched legs really do NOT look good bare. Other than self-tanner, is there any stocking that is actually in style right now?
> 
> 
> Most especially, something not black, brown or gray!!



I feel you Gerry...I know they're out of style, but I ordered some sheer hose to try. After a bit of research, Pretty Polly Naturals seem to get good reviews. It's a UK brand, but you can find them at Bare Necessities and other online stores. I cannot review them yet, because we have been patiently waiting for spring. According to one UK site, who claims these cannot be sold in the USA
_Better than bare are 8 denier ultra sheer natural leg look tights. Perfect to wear with sandals as these tights have a sheer toe! The tights are treated with a special finish that provides a cooling sensation to the leg during wear and are infused with Shea Butter to lightly moisturise._


----------



## twinkle.tink

Oh, I was just talking to my friend about facial stuff...

I read that study that compared the most expensive stuff and drugstore stuff, it said the difference is almost nothing...so, now I use what ever is around, on sale and super cheap.

For me, the best product I have found was this Japanese rubber scrubber. It was like 1.49 at the import store. I started using it about a year ago.  I feel like it had made a huge difference.


----------



## susieserb

twinkle.tink said:


> Oh, I was just talking to my friend about facial stuff...
> 
> I read that study that compared the most expensive stuff and drugstore stuff, it said the difference is almost nothing...so, now I use what ever is around, on sale and super cheap.
> 
> For me, the best product I have found was this Japanese rubber scrubber. It was like 1.49 at the import store. I started using it about a year ago.  I feel like it had made a huge difference.


Then again don't forget the nubby washcloth!!!!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I feel you Gerry...I know they're out of style, but I ordered some sheer hose to try. After a bit of research, Pretty Polly Naturals seem to get good reviews. It's a UK brand, but you can find them at Bare Necessities and other online stores. I cannot review them yet, because we have been patiently waiting for spring. According to one UK site, who claims these cannot be sold in the USA
> _Better than bare are 8 denier ultra sheer natural leg look tights. Perfect to wear with sandals as these tights have a sheer toe! The tights are treated with a special finish that provides a cooling sensation to the leg during wear and are infused with Shea Butter to lightly moisturise._


What's the brand of hose that Christy Brinkley wears with her swimming suits?


----------



## Gerry

If they are that sheer, do they run on the first wear?


----------



## susieserb

Gerry said:


> If they are that sheer, do they run on the first wear?


----------



## chessmont

I'm interested in hosiery suggestions as I have quite a few varicose veins both the red and blue kind.  Genetics suck.  I simply can't go without hose.  I have been wearing from Nordtsrom, Oroblu sheer support pantyhose, but always looking for suggestions...


----------



## susieserb

Keep the faith women of all ages are discovering "_pantyhose_" or in my vernacular _nylons_

http://www.pantyhoz.net/index.php?cPath=19&osCsid=d927dd2a0819448bc0d1c6d0005cdfeb

People article regarding Christy Brinkley and her hose..

http://www.celebitchy.com/347377/ch...e_legs_of_a_30-year-old_the_face_of_an_angel/


----------



## sis121598

Gerry said:


> If they are that sheer, do they run on the first wear?



I have no idea, like I said, they're still in the package in my dresser. I bought two pairs though. Spring is coming and I will let you gals know what I think of them when I finally break out a pair.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Keep the faith women of all ages are discovering "_pantyhose_" or in my vernacular _nylons_
> 
> http://www.pantyhoz.net/index.php?cPath=19&osCsid=d927dd2a0819448bc0d1c6d0005cdfeb
> 
> People article regarding Christy Brinkley and her hose..
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/347377/ch...e_legs_of_a_30-year-old_the_face_of_an_angel/



She looks fab! Now if my pantyhose are magic, I'll look as good as Christy!


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi ladies, I hope you are all having a great weekend. I read this article in Departures magazine put out by American Express. It was such a great read that I had to find it on line. It reminiscences about how different the really  great department stores were in the 50's, 60's and early 70's. Take a look at the clothing on the first page - amazing. 

I know I remember these major department stores when I was kid. My mother used to take me in to New York on the train. We would shop and have lunch. I always remember how glamourous it all was. Do any of you remember something like this? I want the old glamour back that we woaca's had experienced - even as a child.

Article: You Must Remember This, by Patricia Morrisroe

http://patriciamorrisroe.com/you-must-remember-this/


----------



## Murphy47

I actually reared up over that one. 
Now THAT was shopping. 
Hose, and fancy shoes. Your "best" handbag and dress. 
Exciting in a way it just isn't anymore.


----------



## stylemechanel

Murphy47 said:


> I actually reared up over that one.
> Now THAT was shopping.
> Hose, and fancy shoes. Your "best" handbag and dress.
> Exciting in a way it just isn't anymore.



I know! Right! It was so exciting to get dressed up and wear my best shoes, and taking the train! So glad there are some of us that remember that. 

I  had lunch today with a friend and she told me there are still parts of the country that probably do this. She mentioned Orange County in California. I shop in Beverly Hills now and I don't see it at all - just jeans, sweats, and sneakers.


----------



## Murphy47

Chicago (where the ladies still wear fur in the winter), some malls in Atlanta, Palm Beach, Bal Harbour. Those are the only places in recent years I have seen ladies "all dolled up" to shop. 
While I do enjoy the convenience of just being able to run into a store in whatever I have on, I do miss a good Ladies Day Out.


----------



## HauteMama

*sigh* While this probably doesn't compare to what the author of the article experienced, I remember taking the train to Chicago with my mum and shopping and having lunch at Marshall Field's. All the nicer department stores had restaurants when I was young. And the Gimbel's in Milwaukee was amazing. When I was young, the mannequins seemed to be 10 feet tall, wearing the most amazing gowns and furs. I couldn't wait to shop there when I grew up... but it was gone by then. Indeed, one by one, all the restaurants in department stores closed, too. Some of the department stores in Chicago are still more like what I remember, but nothing in the area I live in compares any longer.


----------



## Murphy47

Most Nordstroms I have been in still have a lunch cafe.


----------



## berta

sis121598 said:


> I feel you Gerry...I know they're out of style, but I ordered some sheer hose to try. After a bit of research, Pretty Polly Naturals seem to get good reviews. It's a UK brand, but you can find them at Bare Necessities and other online stores. I cannot review them yet, because we have been patiently waiting for spring. According to one UK site, who claims these cannot be sold in the USA
> _Better than bare are 8 denier ultra sheer natural leg look tights. Perfect to wear with sandals as these tights have a sheer toe! The tights are treated with a special finish that provides a cooling sensation to the leg during wear and are infused with Shea Butter to lightly moisturise._


I wear Wolford pantyhose.  Can not walk into church bare legged.  They are wonderful.  Shear and wear very nicely.  By accident I tossed them into the washer with some other delicate items. When I found them I panicked then found them to be in excellent condition. Not recommending this method, just noting that they are worth the price.  However those UK hose sound fabulous for so. Florida weather.


----------



## berta

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you are all having a great weekend. I read this article in Departures magazine put out by American Express. It was such a great read that I had to find it on line. It reminiscences about how different the really  great department stores were in the 50's, 60's and early 70's. Take a look at the clothing on the first page - amazing.
> 
> I know I remember these major department stores when I was kid. My mother used to take me in to New York on the train. We would shop and have lunch. I always remember how glamourous it all was. Do any of you remember something like this? I want the old glamour back that we woaca's had experienced - even as a child.
> 
> Article: You Must Remember This, by Patricia Morrisroe
> 
> http://patriciamorrisroe.com/you-must-remember-this/


Oh do I remember shopping downtown San Francisco.  Gloves and hats were part of the standard dress. My closet is full of Eileen Fisher, which is my everyday wear.  There is no difference in the amount of time it takes to dress, so why not pop on a skirt or dress, a cute pair of flats or wedges and to go to the market?  If you are packing a designer bag, getting out of a nice little car, why not?  
I believe if you enjoyed the style of the past, then repeat it.  I tell my mother all the time, you have clothes in the closet, wear them.  Why are you saving them?  
It reminds me of flying when I was young.  Everyone was dressed.  Shoot just got a thought, we had season tickets to the pro football team.  Saw nothing but cashmere maxi coats or furs.  Never a painted face or jersey.  Now that was a long time ago.


----------



## Murphy47

berta said:


> Oh do I remember shopping downtown San Francisco.  Gloves and hats were part of the standard dress. My closet is full of Eileen Fisher, which is my everyday wear.  There is no difference in the amount of time it takes to dress, so why not pop on a skirt or dress, a cute pair of flats or wedges and to go to the market?  If you are packing a designer bag, getting out of a nice little car, why not?
> 
> I believe if you enjoyed the style of the past, then repeat it.  I tell my mother all the time, you have clothes in the closet, wear them.  Why are you saving them?
> 
> It reminds me of flying when I was young.  Everyone was dressed.  Shoot just got a thought, we had season tickets to the pro football team.  Saw nothing but cashmere maxi coats or furs.  Never a painted face or jersey.  Now that was a long time ago.




I was very young, but I remember the awesome furs at the games too. 
And not just on the ladies. 
Didn't Joe Namath do a Blackglama ad?


----------



## berta

Don't remember that, but I do remember his other commercial. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_BCWvH2ISyI


----------



## Murphy47

I think it ran in Harpers and Vogue.


----------



## susieserb

Ellen Barkin, she's sleek, edgy...the epitome of NY fashion socialite with a sassy twist.  I just love her for inspirational pearls, particularly when it comes to HAIR!! My, does Ellen have the crowning glory or what? _IMESHO_.

So when she was showcased (yet again) on WWHL with Andy Cohen I couldn't wait to see how she has "aged".  Also how's her hair looking, divine as usual?  NOT...Gurl whatcha doing here, I'm thinking....ur on national TEEE VEEE?    

My guess Ellen was trying to look like Anderson Cooper.  Sadly even though her mane is thick, the slick back "DO" shows her balding HORRORS...  

These pictures glance the issue, you had to watch the show to grasp the severity.

In the last picture Ellen camouflages "that spot"..while looking maaaaavelous.


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> Ellen Barkin, she's sleek, edgy...the epitome of NY fashion socialite with a sassy twist.  I just love her for inspirational pearls, particularly when it comes to HAIR!! My, does Ellen have the crowning glory or what? _IMESHO_.
> 
> So when she was showcased (yet again) on WWHL with Andy Cohen I couldn't wait to see how she has "aged".  Also how's her hair looking, divine as usual?  NOT...Gurl whatcha doing here, I'm thinking....ur on national TEEE VEEE?
> 
> My guess Ellen was trying to look like Anderson Cooper.  Sadly even though her mane is thick, the slick back "DO" shows her balding HORRORS...
> 
> These pictures glance the issue, you had to watch the show to grasp the severity.
> 
> In the last picture Ellen camouflages "that spot"..while looking maaaaavelous.



Thanks for posting this Susieserb!!!  I think she looks fabulous. I like her hair style and how it looks - she is not afraid to just be and show who she is. Me, on the other hand - I am contemplating putting in a few extensions - or more - as my hair stylist has mentioned more than a number of times my hair is thinning. Either that or get used to the idea that I may need a wig sometime down the road.

Again, thank you!!! I think she looks great!


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Thanks for posting this Susieserb!!!  I think she looks fabulous. I like her hair style and how it looks - she is not afraid to just be and show who she is. Me, on the other hand - I am contemplating putting in a few extensions - or more - as my hair stylist has mentioned more than a number of times my hair is thinning. Either that or get used to the idea that I may need a wig sometime down the road.
> 
> Again, thank you!!! I think she looks great!


I was being mean I know.  

I just don't think Ellen looked her best.  My mother was loosing hair and was able to cover it beautifully...outside of the family, people didn't know and would compliment her locks quite often.  

Just for the record Ellen hair lose really isn't that bad, it's my insecurities rearing their ugly heads and fears....GULP


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> I was being mean I know.
> 
> I just don't think Ellen looked her best.  My mother was loosing hair and was able to cover it beautifully...outside of the family, people didn't know and would compliment her locks quite often.
> 
> Just for the record Ellen hair lose really isn't that bad, it's my insecurities rearing their ugly heads and fears....GULP



Well I did not read any mean in your post at all! Maybe she didn't look her best - I am not all that well versed in her looks but I must admit it was so comforting to know how she and other women of a certain age handle their hair loss. Would you mind telling me any secrets you might have learned from your mom?

BTW, according to my hair hair stylist there are lots of things you can do now so while I doubt that will happen for you ( I have always heard the hair gene comes from your dad ) it is comforting to me to know there are things that can help. Who knows - guys do that hair transplant thing now where you can not tell it was done - maybe that will work for me if I ever get to that point.

I love this thread!!!!


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Well I did not read any mean in your post at all! Maybe she didn't look her best - I am not all that well versed in her looks but I must admit it was so comforting to know how she and other women of a certain age handle their hair loss. Would you mind telling me any secrets you might have learned from your mom?
> 
> BTW, according to my hair hair stylist there are lots of things you can do now so while I doubt that will happen for you ( I have always heard the hair gene comes from your dad ) it is comforting to me to know there are things that can help. Who knows - guys do that hair transplant thing now where you can not tell it was done - maybe that will work for me if I ever get to that point.
> 
> I love this thread!!!!


YIKES our father was bald as a cue ball.  I'm screwed....

Okay our mother combed forward, had her bangs start way back and come down towards her face.  This wasn't a bad look since she sported a cute page boy and had her hair framing her face.  Dark brown eyes and snowy white straight hair made people stop and compliment her hair all the time and we would laugh because it was so thin but you wouldn't know it?

I'm so cool with extensions and would definitely "go there" if need be, you betcha!!!


So below you see Ellen with a comb forward.  Here is a pic of my mom with her's (not the best pic) but as you can see, we're having a great time doing a selfie~


----------



## F10909

A little off topic but cute find (:

http://tinyurl.com/polo-ralph-sweater-dress


----------



## susieserb

F10909 said:


> A little off topic but cute find (:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/polo-ralph-sweater-dress


You buy?  This is really cute and can be worn with leggings on cooler days.  Mod shot plz. If u have it.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> YIKES our father was bald as a cue ball.  I'm screwed....
> 
> Okay our mother combed forward, had her bangs start way back and come down towards her face.  This wasn't a bad look since she sported a cute page boy and had her hair framing her face.  Dark brown eyes and snowy white straight hair made people stop and compliment her hair all the time and we would laugh because it was so thin but you wouldn't know it?
> 
> I'm so cool with extensions and would definitely "go there" if need be, you betcha!!!
> 
> 
> So below you see Ellen with a comb forward.  Here is a pic of my mom with her's (not the best pic) but as you can see, we're having a great time doing a selfie~



Such a sweet photo! Your mom was right on track with hiding her thinning hair.
Ellen looks better with it combed forward.

stylemechanel how are you currently wearing your hair? I think extensions are a great option. I also think this is why so many WOACAs go shorter. 

I've been spring cleaning. I recently read The Life Changing Magic of Tidying Up The gist of it is focusing on keeping *only *the things you *love *and dumping the rest, not worrying about the number of items you keep or focusing on what you want to get rid of. I _thought_ I had gone through my things, but now I have a large bag that's overflowing and a few days left before the Vets come pick it up. It also showed me what  items I really need to get or replace. So yes, a little shopping is happening too. 

I recently added a Chanel Bucket Bag. I adore the Hermes Picotin bag, but the price, not so much. I found a Chanel bag that is so similar. I wanted something small and light to carry in the spring/summer months.

I can't get my own photo to link for some reason. This isn't the bag I bought but mine is just like it.


----------



## sis121598

Paris and Nicole have also worn their hair in similar styles to make it look thicker. I think it's a great trick.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Paris and Nicole have also worn their hair in similar styles to make it look thicker. I think it's a great trick.


Get your snaps in order gurlie!!! gotta see that bag


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Such a sweet photo! Your mom was right on track with hiding her thinning hair.
> Ellen looks better with it combed forward.
> 
> stylemechanel how are you currently wearing your hair? I think extensions are a great option. I also think this is why so many WOACAs go shorter.
> 
> I've been spring cleaning. I recently read The Life Changing Magic of Tidying Up The gist of it is focusing on keeping *only *the things you *love *and dumping the rest, not worrying about the number of items you keep or focusing on what you want to get rid of. I _thought_ I had gone through my things, but now I have a large bag that's overflowing and a few days left before the Vets come pick it up. It also showed me what  items I really need to get or replace. So yes, a little shopping is happening too.
> 
> I recently added a Chanel Bucket Bag. I adore the Hermes Picotin bag, but the price, not so much. I found a Chanel bag that is so similar. I wanted something small and light to carry in the spring/summer months.
> 
> I can't get my own photo to link for some reason. This isn't the bag I bought but mine is just like it.


So you're dumping clothes and house stuff?  Isn't it liberating!!!!

I have thinned out my garment herd so much it makes my head spin.  Trash bags and Trash bags, bye bye.  Some of those frocks were difficult to say bye to but it HAD to be done.  However I replaced them with some yummy stuff!!


----------



## F10909

susieserb said:


> You buy?  This is really cute and can be worn with leggings on cooler days.  Mod shot plz. If u have it.



no I didn't buy it 
just thought I would share


----------



## berta

I just did a major overhaul in the closets. Then went shopping.  I love Eileen Fisher for day to day and saw this on the website loved it but did not think I could carry it being 5' 2" and curvy.  However while shopping at the EF store, I saw this lovely woman trying it on.  Omgosh she looked amazing.  So it tried it on, I looked amazing.  Bought everything but the pants, since I don't wear pants, but as a dress, just way too fabulous. Holy cows, 1 hour and a whole wardrobe later, I had updated and changed my style to a more youthful, but still age appropriate look.  Happy!

I wish the marketing depts would also direct their attention to the average woman instead of the towering model types.  I never would had tried this on if i had not seen it on a regular sized woaca.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi Ladies, this whole conversation about cleaning out closets and dumping things no longer needed/wanted is so timely, you have no idea! With a medical issue and menopause my body has become a work in progress that at times I do not recognize. Yuck and double yuck. I am gearing up to take control and will be dumping/consigning things I can no longer fit into and have no real hope of wearing again. You all have amazing will power! I feel as though it is a lesson in faith, courage, a little resignation, and the prospects of a whole new wardrobe.

Susieserb, I love that photo of you and your mom! You both look so happy. Love that your mom likes taking selfies. My daughter thinks I'm ridiculous if I try with her, makes me want to all the more.

Susieserb and Sis - right now I part my hair on the side and it is past my shoulders - my one last hoorah before it becomes obvious that my hair is truly thinning. A genetic trait from my mom I think. I love the positive take you both  have on extensions so next week - extra hair here I come!!!!!!! I'll report back when its complete. Living here in "lala" land I feel like I am the last soul on earth not to have extensions. I was just so afraid of overdoing it - a la Beverly Hills housewives.

Berta, I am so glad you are talking about Eileen Fisher . That outfit is beautiful. I am also petite and would never have given it the time of day. It may be just the right things for the beginnings of a new wardrobe. Thanks !!!

Sis, congrats on your Chanel. You will never regret it and it will always be a classic.


----------



## susieserb

berta said:


> I just did a major overhaul in the closets. Then went shopping.  I love Eileen Fisher for day to day and saw this on the website loved it but did not think I could carry it being 5' 2" and curvy.  However while shopping at the EF store, I saw this lovely woman trying it on.  Omgosh she looked amazing.  So it tried it on, I looked amazing.  Bought everything but the pants, since I don't wear pants, but as a dress, just way too fabulous. Holy cows, 1 hour and a whole wardrobe later, I had updated and changed my style to a more youthful, but still age appropriate look.  Happy!
> 
> I wish the marketing depts would also direct their attention to the average woman instead of the towering model types.  I never would had tried this on if i had not seen it on a regular sized woaca.


Saw this outfit in the new Lucky Magazine.  I have a couple Eileen Fisher tops, WAY COOL!! I agree with you.  Congrats on your finds and trying EF even when you were reluctant.


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, this whole conversation about cleaning out closets and dumping things no longer needed/wanted is so timely, you have no idea! With a medical issue and menopause my body has become a work in progress that at times I do not recognize. Yuck and double yuck. I am gearing up to take control and will be dumping/consigning things I can no longer fit into and have no real hope of wearing again. You all have amazing will power! I feel as though it is a lesson in faith, courage, a little resignation, and the prospects of a whole new wardrobe.
> 
> Susieserb, I love that photo of you and your mom! You both look so happy. Love that your mom likes taking selfies. My daughter thinks I'm ridiculous if I try with her, makes me want to all the more.
> 
> Susieserb and Sis - right now I part my hair on the side and it is past my shoulders - my one last hoorah before it becomes obvious that my hair is truly thinning. A genetic trait from my mom I think. I love the positive take you both  have on extensions so next week - extra hair here I come!!!!!!! I'll report back when its complete. Living here in "lala" land I feel like I am the last soul on earth not to have extensions. I was just so afraid of overdoing it - a la Beverly Hills housewives.
> 
> Berta, I am so glad you are talking about Eileen Fisher . That outfit is beautiful. I am also petite and would never have given it the time of day. It may be just the right things for the beginnings of a new wardrobe. Thanks !!!
> 
> Sis, congrats on your Chanel. You will never regret it and it will always be a classic.


Oh yes, show us the results showmechanel!! How exciting!!


----------



## susieserb

A Boden denim dress, on sale and tweaked to make it look less frumpy

I returned more outfits then I kept with this company; with that said I really, really like the pieces that made the cut!


----------



## sis121598

berta said:


> I just did a major overhaul in the closets. Then went shopping.  I love Eileen Fisher for day to day and saw this on the website loved it but did not think I could carry it being 5' 2" and curvy.  However while shopping at the EF store, I saw this lovely woman trying it on.  Omgosh she looked amazing.  So it tried it on, I looked amazing.  Bought everything but the pants, since I don't wear pants, but as a dress, just way too fabulous. Holy cows, 1 hour and a whole wardrobe later, I had updated and changed my style to a more youthful, but still age appropriate look.  Happy!
> 
> I wish the marketing depts would also direct their attention to the average woman instead of the towering model types.  I never would had tried this on if i had not seen it on a regular sized woaca.



I love it! It's magic when you try something on and it just works. These are the types of items I'm trying to keep in my wardrobe.



stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, this whole conversation about cleaning out closets and dumping things no longer needed/wanted is so timely, you have no idea! With a medical issue and menopause my body has become a work in progress that at times I do not recognize. Yuck and double yuck. I am gearing up to take control and will be dumping/consigning things I can no longer fit into and have no real hope of wearing again. You all have amazing will power! I feel as though it is a lesson in faith, courage, a little resignation, and the prospects of a whole new wardrobe.
> 
> Susieserb, I love that photo of you and your mom! You both look so happy. Love that your mom likes taking selfies. My daughter thinks I'm ridiculous if I try with her, makes me want to all the more.
> 
> Susieserb and Sis - right now I part my hair on the side and it is past my shoulders - my one last hoorah before it becomes obvious that my hair is truly thinning. A genetic trait from my mom I think. I love the positive take you both  have on extensions so next week - extra hair here I come!!!!!!! I'll report back when its complete. Living here in "lala" land I feel like I am the last soul on earth not to have extensions. I was just so afraid of overdoing it - a la Beverly Hills housewives.
> 
> Berta, I am so glad you are talking about Eileen Fisher . That outfit is beautiful. I am also petite and would never have given it the time of day. It may be just the right things for the beginnings of a new wardrobe. Thanks !!!
> 
> Sis, congrats on your Chanel. You will never regret it and it will always be a classic.


I can't wait to see your hair results! I am finding letting go of these things quite freeing. Mostly it's letting go of guilt...



susieserb said:


> A Boden denim dress, on sale and tweaked to make it look less frumpy
> 
> I returned more outfits then I kept with this company; with that said I really, really like the pieces that made the cut!



I'm wearing a denim dress today too! Nicely styled. You made me turn my laptop upsidedown! .


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I love it! It's magic when you try something on and it just works. These are the types of items I'm trying to keep in my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your hair results! I am finding letting go of these things quite freeing. Mostly it's letting go of guilt...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing a denim dress today too! Nicely styled. You made me turn my laptop upsidedown! .


Why did it do that LOL?  From my iPad....Every time I post from my iPad I get an upside down pic?

I fixed it from my computer now.


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> A Boden denim dress, on sale and tweaked to make it look less frumpy
> 
> I returned more outfits then I kept with this company; with that said I really, really like the pieces that made the cut!



That dress looks great on you! It is perfectly in style right now and I am certain will be in a few years as well. Is it denim?


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> I love it! It's magic when you try something on and it just works. These are the types of items I'm trying to keep in my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your hair results! I am finding letting go of these things quite freeing. Mostly it's letting go of guilt...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing a denim dress today too! Nicely styled. You made me turn my laptop upsidedown! .



I'm scheduled for hair extensions this coming Thursday....I am so excited!!!!

I have read many times that cleaning out your closet can be freeing, and I do understand what you mean about guilt. For me it is more of accepting a new body - that I don't really like and the memories of those pieces that made them special. I've tried giving some of them to women whom I thought would fit the clothing - but they didn't for one reason or another. Next step will be learning to let go and consign or donate. Big sigh....


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> That dress looks great on you! It is perfectly in style right now and I am certain will be in a few years as well. Is it denim?




Yes but more of a Chambray


----------



## sis121598

My dress is more chambray than denim too. Much softer than a stiff denim. 

Speaking of EF...one of the things I need in my closet is an easy, breezy A-Line spring/summer skirt. Yesterday afternoon I was looking around on Nordstrom's site and low and behold, there it was. Plus it was in stock down the street, bonus- it was on sale! Remember a while back when we were talking about the midi trend? Well at 5'4", it wasn't ever going to work for me, but this skirt hits perfectly. It's light, not too full, it's flat in the back so no big poofy rear end, and it has pockets. I ran down to try it on and as soon as I did I ran back out of the dressing room and bought it!

Yesterday was warm and lovely and I paired my denim/chambray dress with a pair of espadrilles. They are made by Vidorreta. I got two compliments in the 5 seconds I was at the mall. The second was a lady parked next to me who exclaimed, "They're back!" Like I was single handedly "bringing back" the espadrille.


----------



## sis121598

stylemechanel said:


> I'm scheduled for hair extensions this coming Thursday....I am so excited!!!!
> 
> I have read many times that cleaning out your closet can be freeing, and I do understand what you mean about guilt. For me it is more of accepting a new body - that I don't really like and the memories of those pieces that made them special. I've tried giving some of them to women whom I thought would fit the clothing - but they didn't for one reason or another. Next step will be learning to let go and consign or donate. Big sigh....



I feel you. My body has been changing too. I'm not happy about it, but I need to dress in a way that is comfortable, put together and makes me feel good. I'm ignoring the size tags, which no one else is ever going to see anyway, big deal!

I thought it would be kind of a bummer going in to it too, but I found myself...happier! I followed the book I shared, in my own way. She touches on many of the internal issues we have regarding our possessions. For me, the guilt comes from getting rid of things = throwing away $. I've come to terms with it, I have learned lessons from those things, what doesn't work for me, doesn't serve me. 

Some of what she writes about is a bit out there for Westerners, she's Japanese, but I think she makes a lot of great points. She has you gather every item in each category, for instance tops, and you pick up each one and decide if it sparks joy. I like that instead of focusing on the negative- how much stuff you have to get rid of, you focus on the positive, keeping the things you love. If nothing else, you see what you have and it also showed me what I needed. I had a few items I put aside to try on, but most of those ended up in the giveaway pile. She talks about when you find certain items difficult to get rid of and shows you how to come to the conclusion that the item has served it's role in your life. It's really nice to end up with a closet full of clothes that you love. 

She also completely empties her purse each night, so no, I don't follow every single thing she does. It's a quick read, I recommend it.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> My dress is more chambray than denim too. Much softer than a stiff denim.
> 
> Speaking of EF...one of the things I need in my closet is an easy, breezy A-Line spring/summer skirt. Yesterday afternoon I was looking around on Nordstrom's site and low and behold, there it was. Plus it was in stock down the street, bonus- it was on sale! Remember a while back when we were talking about the midi trend? Well at 5'4", it wasn't ever going to work for me, but this skirt hits perfectly. It's light, not too full, it's flat in the back so no big poofy rear end, and it has pockets. I ran down to try it on and as soon as I did I ran back out of the dressing room and bought it!
> 
> Yesterday was warm and lovely and I paired my denim/chambray dress with a pair of espadrilles. They are made by Vidorreta. I got two compliments in the 5 seconds I was at the mall. The second was a lady parked next to me who exclaimed, "They're back!" Like I was single handedly "bringing back" the espadrille.


I adore your enthusiasm and excitement.  I bet you looked maaaaavelous.

We're all celebrating the return of the espadrille (our age bracket at least, LOL).  I feel like a highschooler again.  All the clothes I use to wear from the seventies are coming back with a roar.  High waisted pants and button down shirts (that you can unbutton and tie above the pants); wedges and espadrilles; swing skirts; a line skirts BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> I feel you. My body has been changing too. I'm not happy about it, but I need to dress in a way that is comfortable, put together and makes me feel good. I'm ignoring the size tags, which no one else is ever going to see anyway, big deal!
> 
> I thought it would be kind of a bummer going in to it too, but I found myself...happier! I followed the book I shared, in my own way. She touches on many of the internal issues we have regarding our possessions. For me, the guilt comes from getting rid of things = throwing away $. I've come to terms with it, I have learned lessons from those things, what doesn't work for me, doesn't serve me.
> 
> Some of what she writes about is a bit out there for Westerners, she's Japanese, but I think she makes a lot of great points. She has you gather every item in each category, for instance tops, and you pick up each one and decide if it sparks joy. I like that instead of focusing on the negative- how much stuff you have to get rid of, you focus on the positive, keeping the things you love. If nothing else, you see what you have and it also showed me what I needed. I had a few items I put aside to try on, but most of those ended up in the giveaway pile. She talks about when you find certain items difficult to get rid of and shows you how to come to the conclusion that the item has served it's role in your life. It's really nice to end up with a closet full of clothes that you love.
> 
> She also completely empties her purse each night, so no, I don't follow every single thing she does. It's a quick read, I recommend it.


Sis God LOVE ya for the reader digest version of the book.  I'm definitely a gather'er and a multiple gal. "Oh I love this shoe (top, purse, skirt, pant) soooooo much I have to get it in every color! YEP that's me in spades.

and ya know what, I'm okay with that.  Except for some tops (that weren't that expensive) I do not regret this practice.  Although I have to admit, I've reigned it down quite a bit in the last couple of years.

Right now I have two JCrew dresses from the yearly nineties that are my absolute favorite of ALL times.  Crisp cotton lawn dresses that grace your ankles in madras.  The fabric is thick and the finish work is superb.  I don't think I can ever let them go


----------



## makup

susieserb said:


> A Boden denim dress, on sale and tweaked to make it look less frumpy
> 
> I returned more outfits then I kept with this company; with that said I really, really like the pieces that made the cut!


The Boden dress looks great on you!  Accentuates your waist. How did you tweak it?


----------



## makup

TJNEscada said:


> So I have been reading a bit here these last months but haven't had time to post.  You all are looking smashing!!!   The tech startup firm I work for was bought by one of 'the big boys' so I've been doing the corporate office thang for a while and working my arse off with major hours - yuck, not much time for this fun site.  SO, what is amazing after working at home (and flying to So Cal once a month) for 6 yrs is how many WOACAs wear some really awful stuff to work - ill fitting boxy suits, horrible mom style khakis.  Ack.  Not much feminine or fitted going on at all (and I suspect they can afford good stuff cause damn near every car in the parking lot is a Benz or an Audi!...but I digress).  I have made it my mission to wear what I want.  7FAMK pants with rock n roll zippers on them (jeans are worn at the office a lot), leather jackets instead of blazers, and this number the other day - it's a Lafayette wool wrap skirt with a great Blumarine knit top that has leather sleeves with fringe and grommets!  It's pretty fitted (grabs my love handles a bit! ha!) but covered up enough for work.  Wore it with some funky tights and Loubs.  Thanks for letting me share and TGIF to all!


I LOVE your hair.  You have that gorgeous mane and rocking it with the bangs!


----------



## susieserb

makup said:


> The Boden dress looks great on you!  Accentuates your waist. How did you tweak it?


Folded up the sleeves and pinned back the opening of the neck to escape the high cut round collar.  HTH.


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> I adore your enthusiasm and excitement.  I bet you looked maaaaavelous.
> 
> We're all celebrating the return of the espadrille (our age bracket at least, LOL).  I feel like a highschooler again.  All the clothes I use to wear from the seventies are coming back with a roar.  High waisted pants and button down shirts (that you can unbutton and tie above the pants); wedges and espadrilles; swing skirts; a line skirts BRING IT ON!!!!


Yes, I was thinking the same thing. And yes, I'm enthused about my style. When I'm not, I'm dead.



susieserb said:


> Sis God LOVE ya for the reader digest version of the book.  I'm definitely a gather'er and a multiple gal. "Oh I love this shoe (top, purse, skirt, pant) soooooo much I have to get it in every color! YEP that's me in spades.
> 
> and ya know what, I'm okay with that.  Except for some tops (that weren't that expensive) I do not regret this practice.  Although I have to admit, I've reigned it down quite a bit in the last couple of years.
> 
> Right now I have two JCrew dresses from the yearly nineties that are my absolute favorite of ALL times.  Crisp cotton lawn dresses that grace your ankles in madras.  The fabric is thick and the finish work is superb.  I don't think I can ever let them go


Great items like that never need to go. Really though, how many items do we wear until they're thread bare??? I like that this book focuses on what is right for you. There's a minimalist trend right now and many of them are trying to get you to own x number of items. That's not what she's saying at all. It's personal.



susieserb said:


> Folded up the sleeves and pinned back the opening of the neck to escape the high cut round collar.  HTH.


I thought maybe you tweaked the waistline too. Remember those dress clips from the 80's that nipped in the waist at the back of those big flowy dresses?


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same thing. And yes, I'm enthused about my style. When I'm not, I'm dead.
> 
> 
> Great items like that never need to go. Really though, how many items do we wear until they're thread bare??? I like that this book focuses on what is right for you. There's a minimalist trend right now and many of them are trying to get you to own x number of items. That's not what she's saying at all. It's personal.
> 
> 
> I thought maybe you tweaked the waistline too. Remember those dress clips from the 80's that nipped in the waist at the back of those big flowy dresses?


Laughing NO? I don't know about those clips? Hummmmm

Did not tweak the waist.  The dress, in it's original form, is a tad sexless.  Gotta have a little oomph?


----------



## susieserb

My sister Div who started this thread wears fabulous MK's cotton skirts that looks so pretty on her.  Inspired me to find cotton skirts in vibrant colors (Spring does that to you right)..

So back to Boden; my GOD they have quite the selection but again the fit not so much for my form.  The only skirt that worked in that regard (and apparently everybody else) i.e. reviews, lack of sale is the Emilee Skirt.  Yes I bought multiples.


----------



## berta

Those clips with the covered elastic.  They were on the sizzler dresses.  Only thing, back then I had a 23" waist.  I had no problem fitting that style back then.  I think if we went back to the 60s with the psychedelic paisley printed mini *tent* dresses, now I could fit in that! 

Kills me, you now use them to hold your sheets in place.  Lol


----------



## Murphy47

sis121598 said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same thing. And yes, I'm enthused about my style. When I'm not, I'm dead.
> 
> 
> Great items like that never need to go. Really though, how many items do we wear until they're thread bare??? I like that this book focuses on what is right for you. There's a minimalist trend right now and many of them are trying to get you to own x number of items. That's not what she's saying at all. It's personal.
> 
> 
> I thought maybe you tweaked the waistline too. Remember those dress clips from the 80's that nipped in the waist at the back of those big flowy dresses?




I still have my dress clips in the drawer. Pants clips for tuckng in boots too!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> My sister Div who started this thread wears fabulous MK's cotton skirts that looks so pretty on her.  Inspired me to find cotton skirts in vibrant colors (Spring does that to you right)..
> 
> So back to Boden; my GOD they have quite the selection but again the fit not so much for my form.  The only skirt that worked in that regard (and apparently everybody else) i.e. reviews, lack of sale is the Emilee Skirt.  Yes I bought multiples.


You wear it well. I love that print too. I don't take issue with buying multiples of something that works so well. 


berta said:


> Those clips with the covered elastic.  They were on the sizzler dresses.  Only thing, back then I had a 23" waist.  I had no problem fitting that style back then.  I think if we went back to the 60s with the psychedelic paisley printed mini *tent* dresses, now I could fit in that!
> 
> Kills me, you now use them to hold your sheets in place.  Lol


OMG yes, sizzler dresses with the matching bottoms! 
Look, etsy has Simplicity patterns, shall we sew some???


My mother isn't fashionable, but my late aunt was. She did a bit of modeling too. She didn't live near us, so her visits were highly anticipated. She would bring us kids trendy goodies that we adored. In the 60's she even brought us paper dresses, that was a one and done item of clothing if there ever was, but it was fun. I recall making Papier-mâché jewelry with her around that time too.



Murphy47 said:


> I still have my dress clips in the drawer. Pants clips for tuckng in boots too!


Gosh, I remember those too!


----------



## sis121598

Number 9 of 34 photos Sizzler dresses circa 1972

I found it on this Pinterest board. What a hoot!


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> number 9 of 34 photos sizzler dresses circa 1972
> 
> i found it on this pinterest board. What a hoot!


this was awesome......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollySimone

susieserb said:


> I was being mean I know.
> 
> I just don't think Ellen looked her best.  My mother was loosing hair and was able to cover it beautifully...outside of the family, people didn't know and would compliment her locks quite often.
> 
> Just for the record Ellen hair lose really isn't that bad, it's my insecurities rearing their ugly heads and fears....GULP



I think Ellen Barkin is fabulous and still looked fabulous here, though admittedly not her best. So, she has a receding hair line. So, do I. Such is life, and it's ok (as long as it doesn't get any worse!).

Speaking of Ellen Barkin, I have read interviews with her. She freely admits she has had no surgeries but has availed herself of chemical peels and lots and lots of lasers. It has clearly worked for her. Her skin is smooth and luminous, but it doesn't have that too tight look of surgery or that puffy plastic look of too much filler.


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> Such a sweet photo! Your mom was right on track with hiding her thinning hair.
> Ellen looks better with it combed forward.
> 
> stylemechanel how are you currently wearing your hair? I think extensions are a great option. I also think this is why so many WOACAs go shorter.
> 
> I've been spring cleaning. I recently read The Life Changing Magic of Tidying Up The gist of it is focusing on keeping *only *the things you *love *and dumping the rest, not worrying about the number of items you keep or focusing on what you want to get rid of. I _thought_ I had gone through my things, but now I have a large bag that's overflowing and a few days left before the Vets come pick it up. It also showed me what  items I really need to get or replace. So yes, a little shopping is happening too.
> 
> I recently added a Chanel Bucket Bag. I adore the Hermes Picotin bag, but the price, not so much. I found a Chanel bag that is so similar. I wanted something small and light to carry in the spring/summer months.
> 
> I can't get my own photo to link for some reason. This isn't the bag I bought but mine is just like it.




I bought the book Sis!!!! Thank you so much for recommending it to me!  I really hope it is going to help me. I need it with dumping clothes that no longer work.

As for the hair extensions, I got them too today.  They clip in with a tool and it took about 20 - 30 minutes. I didn't need much, just enough to fill my hair out a bit. As time goes on I can add more. In terms of cost -  it costs me about $100. My stylist bought two colors one that picks up my highlights and one that matches the my base color (so $50 each). She charged me about $50 to put them in. She mentioned that you need to match the color and texture of your hair, and the little clippy things come in a ton of colors so it all blends in. I am very very happy!  I have 4 or 5 extensions on each side where my hair was thinning - it might be a good time to learn to sleep on my back and not move around all night.  I have a ton of hair extensions left so I won't need to buy more for a while.


I hope I haven't taken this too far off topic! 
 Here are two pics:


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> My sister Div who started this thread wears fabulous MK's cotton skirts that looks so pretty on her.  Inspired me to find cotton skirts in vibrant colors (Spring does that to you right)..
> 
> So back to Boden; my GOD they have quite the selection but again the fit not so much for my form.  The only skirt that worked in that regard (and apparently everybody else) i.e. reviews, lack of sale is the Emilee Skirt.  Yes I bought multiples.



Love the skirt! I don't know ladies, with the revamping of my wardrobe and the espadrilles that are so popular I may start to look at skirts. You make them look so pretty and comfortable.


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> Number 9 of 34 photos Sizzler dresses circa 1972
> 
> I found it on this Pinterest board. What a hoot!



Thanks so much for posting the link to the pinterest board. The things that made me smile the most is the chinese jump rope and the below paragraph. She needs to add pick up sticks to the list.  

I always loved my madras skirts and dresses. Another favorite was preppy dressing with pinks, greens, and white. Loved it!!!


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> I bought the book Sis!!!! Thank you so much for recommending it to me!  I really hope it is going to help me. I need it with dumping clothes that no longer work.
> 
> As for the hair extensions, I got them too today.  They clip in with a tool and it took about 20 - 30 minutes. I didn't need much, just enough to fill my hair out a bit. As time goes on I can add more. In terms of cost -  it costs me about $100. My stylist bought two colors one that picks up my highlights and one that matches the my base color (so $50 each). She charged me about $50 to put them in. She mentioned that you need to match the color and texture of your hair, and the little clippy things come in a ton of colors so it all blends in. I am very very happy!  I have 4 or 5 extensions on each side where my hair was thinning - it might be a good time to learn to sleep on my back and not move around all night.  I have a ton of hair extensions left so I won't need to buy more for a while.
> 
> 
> I hope I haven't taken this too far off topic!
> Here are two pics:


Oh my this is exciting!! So many questions?  Your new hair, is it longer? when you wash your hair, how do you comb it out without snagging the extensions.  Darn it IF I knew you were doing this today I would of asked for before and after pics, our little guinea pig.

NOT OFF TOPIC; we WOACA's need to know!!!!

BTW I'm stunned the process is sooooo cheap? Seriously?


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> Oh my this is exciting!! So many questions? this your hair become longer? when you wash your hair how do you comb it out without snagging the extensions.  Darn it IF I knew you were doing this today I would of asked for before and after pics our little guinea pig.
> 
> NOT OFF TOPIC; we WOACA's need to know!!!!
> 
> BTW I'm stunned the process is sooooo cheap? Seriously?



Thank you Susieserb, you know how to make an old girl feel good. To answer your questions: 

1. The extensions were 14" long and cut to my own hair length
2. I will need to learn how to wash my hair without being too hard on scrubbing it. She said to comb it out before a shower, use a good conditioner or detangler, and comb again before blow drying. I have taken up the once a week salon visit my mom did her entire adult life - even after she got dementia   so I don't expect it to be much of a problem. My once very stick straight hair has become a fuzz ball mess once I finished menopause.  

I'll take befores and afters when they get taken out and replaced. She says that is different for every women and how careful they are in taking care of the extensions.


----------



## Gerry

Remember that old fashioned advice "Sleep on a satin pillowcase so your updo hair do won't come out and also, it helps with avoiding wrinkles" Probably would help with not pulling out extensions!!! Looking good!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Gerry said:


> Remember that old fashioned advice "Sleep on a satin pillowcase so your updo hair do won't come out and also, it helps with avoiding wrinkles" Probably would help with not pulling out extensions!!! Looking good!!



So funny!!!! Yes, now that you say that I do remember that. I could really use help on the wrinkles too! Next step looking for a satin pillow.


----------



## Murphy47

stylemechanel said:


> So funny!!!! Yes, now that you say that I do remember that. I could really use help on the wrinkles too! Next step looking for a satin pillow.




Bed Bath and Beyond usually has satin pillow cases.


----------



## berta

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Susieserb, you know how to make an old girl feel good. To answer your questions:
> 
> 1. The extensions were 14" long and cut to my own hair length
> 2. I will need to learn how to wash my hair without being too hard on scrubbing it. She said to comb it out before a shower, use a good conditioner or detangler, and comb again before blow drying. I have taken up the once a week salon visit my mom did her entire adult life - even after she got dementia   so I don't expect it to be much of a problem. My once very stick straight hair has become a fuzz ball mess once I finished menopause.
> 
> I'll take befores and afters when they get taken out and replaced. She says that is different for every women and how careful they are in taking care of the extensions.


Oh my just a month or two ago, I went in to see about extensions but chickened out.  This thinning thing with the hair is the worst thing about getting to that 'certain age.'

I wear my hair up a lot and I am worried about the fastener things showing.  Also I swim nearly everyday.  Do you think that would be a problem?


----------



## susieserb

berta said:


> Oh my just a month or two ago, I went in to see about extensions but chickened out.  This thinning thing with the hair is the worst thing about getting to that 'certain age.'
> 
> I wear my hair up a lot and I am worried about the fastener things showing.  Also I swim nearly everyday.  Do you think that would be a problem?


Stylemechanel is a costal girl herself so she can be a huge plumb line for you.


----------



## sis121598

stylemechanel said:


> I bought the book Sis!!!! Thank you so much for recommending it to me!  I really hope it is going to help me. I need it with dumping clothes that no longer work.
> 
> As for the hair extensions, I got them too today.  They clip in with a tool and it took about 20 - 30 minutes. I didn't need much, just enough to fill my hair out a bit. As time goes on I can add more. In terms of cost -  it costs me about $100. My stylist bought two colors one that picks up my highlights and one that matches the my base color (so $50 each). She charged me about $50 to put them in. She mentioned that you need to match the color and texture of your hair, and the little clippy things come in a ton of colors so it all blends in. I am very very happy!  I have 4 or 5 extensions on each side where my hair was thinning - it might be a good time to learn to sleep on my back and not move around all night.  I have a ton of hair extensions left so I won't need to buy more for a while.
> 
> 
> I hope I haven't taken this too far off topic!


Yay! I think your stylist did a great job all around, and I used to be a stylist. I'm sure it will take a bit of getting used to, and in time it will feel a part of you. 
Admittedly I skipped a lot of the parts of the book where she wrote about how she got started, ect. I just wanted the meat of it. 
I hope the book helps strike a chord with you as it did me.


stylemechanel said:


> Love the skirt! I don't know ladies, with the revamping of my wardrobe and the espadrilles that are so popular I may start to look at skirts. You make them look so pretty and comfortable.


It is! Easy breezy... 



stylemechanel said:


> Thanks so much for posting the link to the pinterest board. The things that made me smile the most is the chinese jump rope and the below paragraph. She needs to add pick up sticks to the list.
> 
> I always loved my madras skirts and dresses. Another favorite was preppy dressing with pinks, greens, and white. Loved it!!!


Isn't it fun to look back on all of it. It struck me as I looked at it with my husband... we grew up in different parts of the country, but we all had the same things. Now it seems there is so much more of a variety of stuff.



susieserb said:


> NOT OFF TOPIC; we WOACA's need to know!!!!
> 
> BTW I'm stunned the process is sooooo cheap? Seriously?


Agreed! I was under the impression it was expensive. Plus the short amount of time it takes is impressive. 



stylemechanel said:


> My once very stick straight hair has become a fuzz ball mess once I finished menopause.
> .



My hair did the same thing, but thankfully it's improved. Using a leave in conditioner spray helps.



Gerry said:


> Remember that old fashioned advice "Sleep on a satin pillowcase so your updo hair do won't come out and also, it helps with avoiding wrinkles" Probably would help with not pulling out extensions!!! Looking good!!



Yes! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## stylemechanel

berta said:


> Oh my just a month or two ago, I went in to see about extensions but chickened out.  This thinning thing with the hair is the worst thing about getting to that 'certain age.'
> 
> I wear my hair up a lot and I am worried about the fastener things showing.  Also I swim nearly everyday.  Do you think that would be a problem?



Hi Berta, I hope you don't mind I wanted to wait 48 hours after wearing the extensions before I responded. I wanted to really give an honest opinion. 

I have some thoughts. I think you should seriously consider them. I am loving them and I think I am walking with my head up and smiling just a little bit more because they make me feel prettier. They definitely add volume to my hair and that would be worth three times the price.

As for price I know the costs can vary greatly.  My stylist charged my what the extensions cost her. She bought two small sets. I would think more hair obviously the higher costs, longer extensions, again higher costs. She also did not charge me gas, or driving time. I do know that there are other stylists at the same salon who double the price to their clients. They actually had a discussion about it one time in front of me. That was such bad form.  If you think she might charge you more than the costs and a little for her time and gas, you might think about getting them yourself. But  make sure you go to a place that really will help you. I wouldn't do this the first time, but I have extra extensions so if I needed more I could easily go with what I have to use and compare. 

There are different ways to put extensions in your hair. I would talk to  your stylist about what is best for you. I know another way some girls get it done is to weave it in to your hair. I would think this depends on the  texture of your hair, how strong your hair is, and what your stylist is most comfortable and experienced using. 

I don't think you should be too concerned about wearing your hair up. I wear my hair in a pony tail when I workout. At first she had put two extensions a little too close to my ears, we checked it by pulling it back in a pony tail and decided we should take those two out and added two farther back. In terms of swimming if you have a really good swim cap that keeps your hair dry you should be fine. My extensions came with a list of guidelines. One was to comb your hair before you wash it, after you wash it, basically what you are already doing. I do not wash my hair as much on my own any more - the frizz ball thing. I like the stylist to do it because she does so much better at the blow dry part then I ever will. Having said that I wouldn't hesitate to wash it - I would just know the frizz ball thing is coming. 

The guidelines warn about getting it all tangled with your own hair. They suggest you use a wide tooth comb and start from the bottom working your way up. 

There are a few things that I am still not used to: one is combing my hair and not yanking on the extension clip things. They are not that fragile, and have withstood my yanking on them very well. The other is sleeping with them in. I felt them every time I turned on my side the first night and finally slept on my back the rest of the night which I did not like.  Each of these things is getting easier to deal with each day. 

I have thought about extensions for two years now. I would chicken out because I thought it was more expensive than it was - I never bothered to ask, and I was afraid of the same things you are. 

One more thought  - I was conservative with them.  I did not want to have it look like I was making a big change. I didn't want people/friends to say "oh, you got extensions!". No one has said a word and no one seems to be noticing. The next time I will add a few more, take it baby step by baby step. 

I hope this helps!!!

Let us know if you get the extensions!!!  

Sorry I left a book's worth of words......oooooppps


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> Yay! I think your stylist did a great job all around, and I used to be a stylist. I'm sure it will take a bit of getting used to, and in time it will feel a part of you.
> Admittedly I skipped a lot of the parts of the book where she wrote about how she got started, ect. I just wanted the meat of it.
> I hope the book helps strike a chord with you as it did me.
> 
> It is! Easy breezy...
> 
> 
> Isn't it fun to look back on all of it. It struck me as I looked at it with my husband... we grew up in different parts of the country, but we all had the same things. Now it seems there is so much more of a variety of stuff.
> 
> 
> Agreed! I was under the impression it was expensive. Plus the short amount of time it takes is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> My hair did the same thing, but thankfully it's improved. Using a leave in conditioner spray helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I was thinking the same thing.



Hi Sis! Thank you for all the hints. I am anxiously awaiting the book. After reading some of the reviews I have a mental image in my head of giving each garment that has a great memory behind it a sort of memorial service. Kind of like...goodbye Dolce and Gabbana dress. I remember when I first saw you on the runway and insisted I get to try you on as soon as you came back from Milan. :lolots::lolots: I really need that book since I have decided to revamp my wardrobe - out of necessity for this changing body.


The whole extension thing is intimidating at first, but it really shouldn't be. I think I got worried I'd look completely different or that only celebrities wear them. Out of necessity came something really great!


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Berta, I hope you don't mind I wanted to wait 48 hours after wearing the extensions before I responded. I wanted to really give an honest opinion.
> 
> I have some thoughts. I think you should seriously consider them. I am loving them and I think I am walking with my head up and smiling just a little bit more because they make me feel prettier. They definitely add volume to my hair and that would be worth three times the price.
> 
> As for price I know the costs can vary greatly.  My stylist charged my what the extensions cost her. She bought two small sets. I would think more hair obviously the higher costs, longer extensions, again higher costs. She also did not charge me gas, or driving time. I do know that there are other stylists at the same salon who double the price to their clients. They actually had a discussion about it one time in front of me. That was such bad form.  If you think she might charge you more than the costs and a little for her time and gas, you might think about getting them yourself. But  make sure you go to a place that really will help you. I wouldn't do this the first time, but I have extra extensions so if I needed more I could easily go with what I have to use and compare.
> 
> There are different ways to put extensions in your hair. I would talk to  your stylist about what is best for you. I know another way some girls get it done is to weave it in to your hair. I would think this depends on the  texture of your hair, how strong your hair is, and what your stylist is most comfortable and experienced using.
> 
> I don't think you should be too concerned about wearing your hair up. I wear my hair in a pony tail when I workout. At first she had put two extensions a little too close to my ears, we checked it by pulling it back in a pony tail and decided we should take those two out and added two farther back. In terms of swimming if you have a really good swim cap that keeps your hair dry you should be fine. My extensions came with a list of guidelines. One was to comb your hair before you wash it, after you wash it, basically what you are already doing. I do not wash my hair as much on my own any more - the frizz ball thing. I like the stylist to do it because she does so much better at the blow dry part then I ever will. Having said that I wouldn't hesitate to wash it - I would just know the frizz ball thing is coming.
> 
> The guidelines warn about getting it all tangled with your own hair. They suggest you use a wide tooth comb and start from the bottom working your way up.
> 
> There are a few things that I am still not used to: one is combing my hair and not yanking on the extension clip things. They are not that fragile, and have withstood my yanking on them very well. The other is sleeping with them in. I felt them every time I turned on my side the first night and finally slept on my back the rest of the night which I did not like.  Each of these things is getting easier to deal with each day.
> 
> I have thought about extensions for two years now. I would chicken out because I thought it was more expensive than it was - I never bothered to ask, and I was afraid of the same things you are.
> 
> One more thought  - I was conservative with them.  I did not want to have it look like I was making a big change. I didn't want people/friends to say "oh, you got extensions!". No one has said a word and no one seems to be noticing. The next time I will add a few more, take it baby step by baby step.
> 
> I hope this helps!!!
> 
> Let us know if you get the extensions!!!
> 
> Sorry I left a book's worth of words......oooooppps


An old co-worker who's still out in the field (only with a different company) looked pretty fab? I couldn't put my finger on her improvements?.  Did she lose weight? Didn't seem to? More tan? nope...healthier? possibly.

After getting a commitment for a lunch she spilled her secret....YEP extensions and man did they look awesome.  Her hair but only more of it.  Tried to corner her for price and all I got was, "they cost allot".  But I did get her hairdresser, hummmmm


----------



## sis121598

stylemechanel said:


> I am loving them and I think I am walking with my head up and smiling just a little bit more because they make me feel prettier.



THIS! It's exactly why we should do things like this. I appreciate your descripition of your experience too. It's really helpful.



stylemechanel said:


> Hi Sis! Thank you for all the hints. I am anxiously awaiting the book. After reading some of the reviews I have a mental image in my head of giving each garment that has a great memory behind it a sort of memorial service. Kind of like...goodbye Dolce and Gabbana dress. I remember when I first saw you on the runway and insisted I get to try you on as soon as you came back from Milan. :lolots::lolots: I really need that book since I have decided to revamp my wardrobe - out of necessity for this changing body.


:lolots:



susieserb said:


> An old co-worker who's still out in the field (only with a different company) looked pretty fab? I couldn't put my finger on her improvements?.  Did she lose weight? Didn't seem to? More tan? nope...healthier? possibly.
> 
> After getting a commitment for a lunch she spilled her secret....YEP extensions and man did they look awesome.  Her hair but only more of it.  Tried to corner her for price and all I got was, "they cost allot".  But I did get her hairdresser, hummmmm


And like stylemechanel, she did it right!

I love reading the positive reactions. Like plastic surgery, this can be a polarizing topic. Perhaps because we are WOACAs, we can come to the conclusion that whatever makes you feel fab, do it. It really does affect every aspect of our lives.


Does anyone else watch Mr. Selfridge? I recently started binge watching it. I like it even more than Downton Abbey.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> THIS! It's exactly why we should do things like this. I appreciate your descripition of your experience too. It's really helpful.
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> 
> And like stylemechanel, she did it right!
> 
> I love reading the positive reactions. Like plastic surgery, this can be a polarizing topic. Perhaps because we are WOACAs, we can come to the conclusion that whatever makes you feel fab, do it. It really does affect every aspect of our lives.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else watch Mr. Selfridge? I recently started binge watching it. I like it even more than Downton Abbey.


Total Selfride junkie and yes, much preferred over Downton Abby.  Can you say NEW SEASON


----------



## berta

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Berta, I hope you don't mind I wanted to wait 48 hours after wearing the extensions before I responded. I wanted to really give an honest opinion.
> 
> I have some thoughts. I think you should seriously consider them. I am loving them and I think I am walking with my head up and smiling just a little bit more because they make me feel prettier. They definitely add volume to my hair and that would be worth three times the price.
> 
> As for price I know the costs can vary greatly.  My stylist charged my what the extensions cost her. She bought two small sets. I would think more hair obviously the higher costs, longer extensions, again higher costs. She also did not charge me gas, or driving time. I do know that there are other stylists at the same salon who double the price to their clients. They actually had a discussion about it one time in front of me. That was such bad form.  If you think she might charge you more than the costs and a little for her time and gas, you might think about getting them yourself. But  make sure you go to a place that really will help you. I wouldn't do this the first time, but I have extra extensions so if I needed more I could easily go with what I have to use and compare.
> 
> There are different ways to put extensions in your hair. I would talk to  your stylist about what is best for you. I know another way some girls get it done is to weave it in to your hair. I would think this depends on the  texture of your hair, how strong your hair is, and what your stylist is most comfortable and experienced using.
> 
> I don't think you should be too concerned about wearing your hair up. I wear my hair in a pony tail when I workout. At first she had put two extensions a little too close to my ears, we checked it by pulling it back in a pony tail and decided we should take those two out and added two farther back. In terms of swimming if you have a really good swim cap that keeps your hair dry you should be fine. My extensions came with a list of guidelines. One was to comb your hair before you wash it, after you wash it, basically what you are already doing. I do not wash my hair as much on my own any more - the frizz ball thing. I like the stylist to do it because she does so much better at the blow dry part then I ever will. Having said that I wouldn't hesitate to wash it - I would just know the frizz ball thing is coming.
> 
> The guidelines warn about getting it all tangled with your own hair. They suggest you use a wide tooth comb and start from the bottom working your way up.
> 
> There are a few things that I am still not used to: one is combing my hair and not yanking on the extension clip things. They are not that fragile, and have withstood my yanking on them very well. The other is sleeping with them in. I felt them every time I turned on my side the first night and finally slept on my back the rest of the night which I did not like.  Each of these things is getting easier to deal with each day.
> 
> I have thought about extensions for two years now. I would chicken out because I thought it was more expensive than it was - I never bothered to ask, and I was afraid of the same things you are.
> 
> One more thought  - I was conservative with them.  I did not want to have it look like I was making a big change. I didn't want people/friends to say "oh, you got extensions!". No one has said a word and no one seems to be noticing. The next time I will add a few more, take it baby step by baby step.
> 
> I hope this helps!!!
> 
> Let us know if you get the extensions!!!
> 
> Sorry I left a book's worth of words......oooooppps


Oh thank you for all the wonderful information.   I do hope you get use to sleeping on them. 

I talked to my stylist.  He said something about combs because of my swimming and I don't work and really need them when I am out and about shopping, church, and the whatever's. I also do not cut my hair and the thinning is really noticeable past my shoulders, which is why I pull it up, not to mention the effects of hot flashes and long hair.  I may go with the temporary comb things and have the clips put in this fall after the pool starts to cool off.  (We have solar heaters.  They don't work in the cooler months when you need them. Lol)

I am so happy, it sounds like it is really working for you!  Thank you again, it was not a book and I appreciate all your words.


----------



## stylemechanel

berta said:


> Oh thank you for all the wonderful information.   I do hope you get use to sleeping on them.
> 
> I talked to my stylist.  He said something about combs because of my swimming and I don't work and really need them when I am out and about shopping, church, and the whatever's. I also do not cut my hair and the thinning is really noticeable past my shoulders, which is why I pull it up, not to mention the effects of hot flashes and long hair.  I may go with the temporary comb things and have the clips put in this fall after the pool starts to cool off.  (We have solar heaters.  They don't work in the cooler months when you need them. Lol)
> 
> I am so happy, it sounds like it is really working for you!  Thank you again, it was not a book and I appreciate all your words.



 Your post reminded me that I have a friend who has the comb thing for extensions. She really likes it.  I can't wait to hear what  you do!


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> THIS! It's exactly why we should do things like this. I appreciate your descripition of your experience too. It's really helpful.
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> 
> And like stylemechanel, she did it right!
> 
> I love reading the positive reactions. Like plastic surgery, this can be a polarizing topic. Perhaps because we are WOACAs, we can come to the conclusion that whatever makes you feel fab, do it. It really does affect every aspect of our lives.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else watch Mr. Selfridge? I recently started binge watching it. I like it even more than Downton Abbey.





susieserb said:


> An old co-worker who's still out in the field (only with a different company) looked pretty fab? I couldn't put my finger on her improvements?.  Did she lose weight? Didn't seem to? More tan? nope...healthier? possibly.
> 
> After getting a commitment for a lunch she spilled her secret....YEP extensions and man did they look awesome.  Her hair but only more of it.  Tried to corner her for price and all I got was, "they cost allot".  But I did get her hairdresser, hummmmm




Hi again! Thank you so much for your support. I am reporting on another test last night - much like your friend, Susieserb. My son and his fiance came over for dinner last night. She kept staring at me but I could read in her face her couldn't really figure out what was different. When I finally told both of them - neither one could tell. I had to show them the clippy things. 

I love these extensions and can't wait for the time they need to be changed so I can add more!


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> Hi again! Thank you so much for your support. I am reporting on another test last night - much like your friend, Susieserb. My son and his fiance came over for dinner last night. She kept staring at me but I could read in her face her couldn't really figure out what was different. When I finally told both of them - neither one could tell. I had to show them the clippy things.
> 
> I love these extensions and can't wait for the time they need to be changed so I can add more!


I know it right? My gal just looked fresher?  But I didn't know why.  What did your future DIL think did she say?


----------



## HauteMama

stylemechanel: The paragraph about being a 1950's or 1960's baby is fun, but a little inaccurate. Atari wasn't released until 1977, and the version in 1982 was what really popularized it. By that time, the babies referenced in the paragraph would have been buying their own video games! I remember being jealous that my friend in 5th grade got Space Invaders for Atari one year for Christmas! Anyway, we went trick-or-treating without adults and played in the streets with no supervision, too. We didn't hear about sunscreen until we were in high school. And I was born in 1970!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Total Selfride junkie and yes, much preferred over Downton Abby.  Can you say NEW SEASON


I'm still catching up. I watched DA for a while but lost interest more than a season ago. Mr. Selfridge keeps being strong. Plus my daughter and I swoon over Henri Le Clair...



stylemechanel said:


> Hi again! Thank you so much for your support. I am reporting on another test last night - much like your friend, Susieserb. My son and his fiance came over for dinner last night. She kept staring at me but I could read in her face her couldn't really figure out what was different. When I finally told both of them - neither one could tell. I had to show them the clippy things.
> 
> I love these extensions and can't wait for the time they need to be changed so I can add more!





HauteMama said:


> stylemechanel: The paragraph about being a 1950's or 1960's baby is fun, but a little inaccurate. Atari wasn't released until 1977, and the version in 1982 was what really popularized it. By that time, the babies referenced in the paragraph would have been buying their own video games! I remember being jealous that my friend in 5th grade got Space Invaders for Atari one year for Christmas! Anyway, we went trick-or-treating without adults and played in the streets with no supervision, too. We didn't hear about sunscreen until we were in high school. And I was born in 1970!



Yes, I've seen this quote in one form or another over the years. I think the sentiment is the same. It's not the same growing up now as it used to be...but that can be said of any era.


----------



## stylemechanel

HauteMama said:


> stylemechanel: The paragraph about being a 1950's or 1960's baby is fun, but a little inaccurate. Atari wasn't released until 1977, and the version in 1982 was what really popularized it. By that time, the babies referenced in the paragraph would have been buying their own video games! I remember being jealous that my friend in 5th grade got Space Invaders for Atari one year for Christmas! Anyway, we went trick-or-treating without adults and played in the streets with no supervision, too. We didn't hear about sunscreen until we were in high school. And I was born in 1970!



You are so right about the Atari stuff! I didn't remember it at all but thought maybe it was a guy thing or just my old brain forgetting one more thing. Thanks so much for pointing that out HauteMama. 

BTW, wasn't fun to go trick or treating all by yourself  with your friends. Always got to eat my favorites on the way home with no one monitoring how much  I ate that night.


----------



## Gerry

I have always dressed for "Spring" coloring. I was told I look good in tan, warm aqua, etc.....all those spring colors. But all of a sudden, now that I am in my 60's, I seem to have different coloring as the gray hair comes in, especially if I don't put any color on my hair. It is so weird.


I tried draping with silver and gold fabrics to see which one seems to flatter me more but I CAN'T tell! Call me retarded. Tans don't look as good on me as they used to. I wonder if we can actually change from warm to cool?? What do ya'll think?


----------



## stylemechanel

Gerry said:


> I have always dressed for "Spring" coloring. I was told I look good in tan, warm aqua, etc.....all those spring colors. But all of a sudden, now that I am in my 60's, I seem to have different coloring as the gray hair comes in, especially if I don't put any color on my hair. It is so weird.
> 
> 
> I tried draping with silver and gold fabrics to see which one seems to flatter me more but I CAN'T tell! Call me retarded. Tans don't look as good on me as they used to. I wonder if we can actually change from warm to cool?? What do ya'll think?




Hi Gerry, I have started the process of revamping my wardrobe. One of the first steps I did was to do my colors again. Everything I read said yes to your question. Our colors can change as we age, our hair color changes, our eyes get duller or stay bright, etc. 

If the gold and silver test isn't working well for you why not try on a few things and take a photos. The "experts" for this kind of thing say watch what colors make you light up, show your eyes better and compliments you skin tone.

When I get home I'll get some of those links that helped me and post them here.

Encase this post is a mess it is from my iPhone and the letters are way to small for my old fingers [emoji2]


----------



## sis121598

I have added a little bit of different color in my life recently. I feel like my staples needed some shaking up. I owned nothing red. Now I have a red jersey t-shirt and an red-orange light, summer wrap/cardigan. I think it will look great with my summer dresses. I wore that cardigan the other day, just around the house, and my husband commented that I looked dressed up, lol! 

I had stopped using much color on my lips, now I have deep roses, raspberry, red and coral for summer. 

Maybe try adding one or two things that are different colors for you. I just went with what felt good. I remember in the Advanced Style video, one of the women saying how she was craving color, she couldn't get enough of it. I think maybe because we seem to be fading away into the background...


----------



## sis121598

And on the subject of changing things up, I've been reading this blog lately. She has some great color combos and fun ideas 
Start with Art


----------



## sis121598

I just noticed Birkenstock came out with a waterproof sandal. I might have to buy a pair in white for the beach.


----------



## Gerry

sis121598 said:


> And on the subject of changing things up, I've been reading this blog lately. She has some great color combos and fun ideas
> Start with Art


 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That website is absolutely beautiful! What an inspiration it is. I have a part time job at Lane Bryant....I am a 16W size...and I have often pointed to a print dress, shirt, scarf and recommended to people that they pick any colors from the print to create matching pieces. The actual art has such delicious shadings of color. Thanks for the link...you are the best.


----------



## sis121598

Aww, thanks Gerry. Isn't it inspired!?! I think you could create some beautiful displays based on it.


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> And on the subject of changing things up, I've been reading this blog lately. She has some great color combos and fun ideas
> Start with Art





Gerry said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That website is absolutely beautiful! What an inspiration it is. I have a part time job at Lane Bryant....I am a 16W size...and I have often pointed to a print dress, shirt, scarf and recommended to people that they pick any colors from the print to create matching pieces. The actual art has such delicious shadings of color. Thanks for the link...you are the best.



That is my most favorite blog ever!!!!! That is where I got the idea to start with two neutrals and pick accent colors to revamp my wardrobe. I think she is fascinating and so good at what she does. In fact, Sis, I think I saw you mention this blog previously. So I thank you too!

Gerry I am sorry I did not get those web sites to you yesterday. Here are a few that I used to find what season I really am....not the one I want to be. 

http://www.thechicfashionista.com/your-best-perfect-colors.html


http://http://www.beauty-and-the-bath.com/Season-Color-Analysis.html

Boy I hope these links work! If not the sites are Beauty and the bath, and The Chic Fashionista. There are a ton more but those are the ones that helped me the most. In fact, I think the Beauty and the Bath one talks about how when we age, and our hair color changes so can our colors.

Gerry, I hope you let us know what you find out!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

berta said:


> I just did a major overhaul in the closets. Then went shopping.  I love Eileen Fisher for day to day and saw this on the website loved it but did not think I could carry it being 5' 2" and curvy.  However while shopping at the EF store, I saw this lovely woman trying it on.  Omgosh she looked amazing.  So it tried it on, I looked amazing.  Bought everything but the pants, since I don't wear pants, but as a dress, just way too fabulous. Holy cows, 1 hour and a whole wardrobe later, I had updated and changed my style to a more youthful, but still age appropriate look.  Happy!
> 
> I wish the marketing depts would also direct their attention to the average woman instead of the towering model types.  I never would had tried this on if i had not seen it on a regular sized woaca.



This picture has been etched into my brain since I saw it here.  I just foind it recently in my size. I too came home with it (minus the leggings).  It it is the perfect dressy summer evening frock.  Very forgiving of my "voluptuous" figure. My only hope is that I don't see myself coming, as it's one of their most popular looks for spring.


----------



## sis121598

stylemechanel said:


> That is my most favorite blog ever!!!!! That is where I got the idea to start with two neutrals and pick accent colors to revamp my wardrobe. I think she is fascinating and so good at what she does. In fact, Sis, I think I saw you mention this blog previously. So I thank you too!
> 
> Gerry I am sorry I did not get those web sites to you yesterday. Here are a few that I used to find what season I really am....not the one I want to be.
> 
> http://www.thechicfashionista.com/your-best-perfect-colors.html
> 
> 
> http://http://www.beauty-and-the-bath.com/Season-Color-Analysis.html
> 
> Boy I hope these links work! If not the sites are Beauty and the bath, and The Chic Fashionista. There are a ton more but those are the ones that helped me the most. In fact, I think the Beauty and the Bath one talks about how when we age, and our hair color changes so can our colors.
> 
> Gerry, I hope you let us know what you find out!



You're welcome, and thanks for your links...these are great! I haven't done this in years. I'm a warm, light Spring, so that tomato red wrap I recently purchased is perfect for me! 



ImaBagAddict said:


> This picture has been etched into my brain since I saw it here.  I just foind it recently in my size. I too came home with it (minus the leggings).  It it is the perfect dressy summer evening frock.  Very forgiving of my "voluptuous" figure. My only hope is that I don't see myself coming, as it's one of their most popular looks for spring.


It's a great look!


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi ladies! I am in the process of revamping my wardrobe and I am cringing at the idea of wearing heels that are no longer comfortable (i.e. too high). I have the happy dilemma of buying a few pairs of new pants but I am wondering what size heel so they can be hemmed. What are you finding to be a more comfortable height for a heel or do you only wear flats? I am thinking kitten heels but today I found a few pairs of shoes with a chunky heel of about 3 or 4". The problem with that heel is, I believe, it is a fashion trend and will not be in style a year from now. What do you think? I am not much of a bootie shoe fan.


----------



## berta

I don't wear pants, but a wedge is always nice.  Just bought these and they are super comfortable, true to size.

http://www.stuartweitzman.com/produ...=383&DepartmentGroupId=5&SelectedItemID=79403


----------



## sis121598

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies! I am in the process of revamping my wardrobe and I am cringing at the idea of wearing heels that are no longer comfortable (i.e. too high). I have the happy dilemma of buying a few pairs of new pants but I am wondering what size heel so they can be hemmed. What are you finding to be a more comfortable height for a heel or do you only wear flats? I am thinking kitten heels but today I found a few pairs of shoes with a chunky heel of about 3 or 4". The problem with that heel is, I believe, it is a fashion trend and will not be in style a year from now. What do you think? I am not much of a bootie shoe fan.



On a day in, day out basis, I'm grabbing flats or a low heel like my espadrilles or a low wedge. I typically only wear heels when I dress up for dinner, theater, ect. I don't think any  are much over 3". Do you have a picture of the shoes with the chunky heels? Many styles that were once considered trendy become classics...



berta said:


> I don't wear pants, but a wedge is always nice.  Just bought these and they are super comfortable, true to size.
> 
> http://www.stuartweitzman.com/produ...=383&DepartmentGroupId=5&SelectedItemID=79403


I love SW shoes! These look cute & comfy.


----------



## stylemechanel

berta said:


> I don't wear pants, but a wedge is always nice.  Just bought these and they are super comfortable, true to size.
> 
> http://www.stuartweitzman.com/produ...=383&DepartmentGroupId=5&SelectedItemID=79403



Hi berta, thank you so much for the suggestion! That is such a pretty shoe and the kind that I had not even considered. If I remember Stuart Weitzman shoes are very comfortable. Thanks again!





sis121598 said:


> On a day in, day out basis, I'm grabbing flats or a low heel like my espadrilles or a low wedge. I typically only wear heels when I dress up for dinner, theater, ect. I don't think any  are much over 3". Do you have a picture of the shoes with the chunky heels? Many styles that were once considered trendy become classics...
> 
> 
> I love SW shoes! These look cute & comfy.



I'm like you I wear flats and very low heeled espadrilles exclusively unless it is for a special evening out. My balance is not what it used to be so I gravitate to flats. Not to mention that the heels I have feel more like a torture experiment  than something to elevate my style or make me feel pretty.

These are the style shoe and heel  that I found yesterday. I think the heel could provide enough surface coverage to make me feel like I am not going to fall all over the place. But I think this style heel is a short term fashion trend. Was the last time we saw it in the 70's? I can't remember.


----------



## sis121598

stylemechanel I think they're classic. I know we saw those chunky heels in the 70's and our minds go there, but I think they've found their place. Have you tried them on? I bet they would go with a lot of different outfits, skirts and pants both.


----------



## stylemechanel

sis121598 said:


> stylemechanel I think they're classic. I know we saw those chunky heels in the 70's and our minds go there, but I think they've found their place. Have you tried them on? I bet they would go with a lot of different outfits, skirts and pants both.



Thanks sis.  I did not try them on yet. I'm going to review things in my closet first and see what I have. All I see when I look at that heel is my high school prom - same shoes all in white, and a 1974  prom dress.  If I can't f ind anything else I'll bite the bullet and adjust to the fact that I may only get one year of use, hopefully more.  I'll let you know .


----------



## Gerry

Hey, you can always wear them a WHOLE lot. I think everything stays in style for at least a couple of years and then if you really have some extra space, hide them away and they will be back in style again.


----------



## stylemechanel

Gerry said:


> Hey, you can always wear them a WHOLE lot. I think everything stays in style for at least a couple of years and then if you really have some extra space, hide them away and they will be back in style again.



 Thanks Gerry! I will see if I can squeeze them into my closet and then reconsider. I am giving myself the weekend to think about it. Cleaning out my closet as made it harder to buy indiscriminately for just one pair of pants.


----------



## chessmont

stylemechanel said:


> Thanks sis.  I did not try them on yet. I'm going to review things in my closet first and see what I have. All I see when I look at that heel is my high school prom - same shoes all in white, and a 1974  prom dress.  If I can't f ind anything else I'll bite the bullet and adjust to the fact that I may only get one year of use, hopefully more.  I'll let you know .



I had those same white shoes for prom lol, 1973 and 1974...


----------



## stylemechanel

chessmont said:


> I had those same white shoes for prom lol, 1973 and 1974...




Lol!!!! I bet if we took a pole there would be more than a few.[emoji2]


----------



## sis121598

But see, I graduated in 1980 and my prom shoes were heels with ankle straps, similar to styles I see now. I think the chunky heels that are lower remind me more of the 70's, but they're back. 

I've gotten to the point were I know within moments of touching something, trying it on, either I love it or not. I don't have to hate it, but if I don't love it, back it goes... immediately.


----------



## susieserb

Found this link on FB had to share.  Heck I want to wear these styles in my 50's; Jane Fonda looks too good darn it, LOLOL!!

http://www.allure.com/hair-ideas/an...aign=zergnet_438503&mbid=synd_zergnet#slide=1


----------



## sis121598

Lots of terrific hairstyles susie, thanks! I tend to like mine best when it's lightly layered and a little bit messy/not perfect. I love the look on Olivia Newton John, but not on me.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> Lots of terrific hairstyles susie, thanks! I tend to like mine best when it's lightly layered and a little bit messy/not perfect. I love the look on Olivia Newton John, but not on me.


Olivia Newton John was showcased????? Indeed! Confirmed!! BUT I had to go back and check IOW I didn't recognize her

Her hair looks very, very nice (she always had envious locks)..come to think of it ALL these women did?  Wish I could sport carefree hair like Sally Fields.


----------



## susieserb

sis121598 said:


> But see, I graduated in 1980 and my prom shoes were heels with ankle straps, similar to styles I see now. I think the chunky heels that are lower remind me more of the 70's, but they're back.
> 
> I've gotten to the point were I know within moments of touching something, trying it on, either I love it or not. I don't have to hate it, but if I don't love it, back it goes... immediately.


Definitely 70's; I'm a 77 grad myself 

I have the new Dansko wedges and everytime I slip those babies on I want to play a BeeGee's album, turntable, needle and cheap speakers.


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> Found this link on FB had to share.  Heck I want to wear these styles in my 50's; Jane Fonda looks too good darn it, LOLOL!!
> 
> http://www.allure.com/hair-ideas/an...aign=zergnet_438503&mbid=synd_zergnet#slide=1



That was so much fun to read. Thank you Susieserb! I think I'd pick out the Jaclyn Smith style - although I liked them all. I'm just getting comfortable with longer (a little past the collar bone) styles since I climbed on to the extension bandwagon. I'm making up for lost time.


----------



## stylemechanel

susieserb said:


> Found this link on FB had to share.  Heck I want to wear these styles in my 50's; Jane Fonda looks too good darn it, LOLOL!!
> 
> http://www.allure.com/hair-ideas/an...aign=zergnet_438503&mbid=synd_zergnet#slide=1





susieserb said:


> Definitely 70's; I'm a 77 grad myself
> 
> I have the new Dansko wedges and everytime I slip those babies on I want to play a BeeGee's album, turntable, needle and cheap speakers.



I'm a '75 baby but I can remember every shoe I wore to all 4 proms (very small high school and way more boys than girls).  I loved the BeeGee's Susieserb!!!


----------



## sis121598

susieserb said:


> Definitely 70's; I'm a 77 grad myself
> 
> I have the new Dansko wedges and everytime I slip those babies on I want to play a BeeGee's album, turntable, needle and cheap speakers.


I wanna see!



stylemechanel said:


> That was so much fun to read. Thank you Susieserb! I think I'd pick out the Jaclyn Smith style - although I liked them all. I'm just getting comfortable with longer (a little past the collar bone) styles since I climbed on to the extension bandwagon. I'm making up for lost time.


I met her several years ago, I have a photo around here somewhere. It was at the National Race for the Cure. She is one of the most naturally beautiful people I've ever met. Gorgeous, even early in the morning, as it was.



stylemechanel said:


> I'm a '75 baby but I can remember every shoe I wore to all 4 proms (very small high school and way more boys than girls).  I loved the BeeGee's Susieserb!!!



Four proms! Oh, the shoes...


----------



## berta

Just purchased this Gerard Darel white blouse.  Loved it but now...? I'm thinking it's a bit out there since I am normally more conservative.  

I don't wear slacks, I am planning on wearing it with a black pencil skirt.


----------



## berta

Here's the pencil skirt with another blouse I bought to go with the skirt, I am having some alterations done.


----------



## sis121598

berta I like it. The combo of the loose top over the fitted pencil skirt is a great  proportion. I don't think it looks "out there" at all.


----------



## berta

Oh great thank you.  Now I am excited again.  Don't pick them up until may 5th I think. 

I know the cost is minimum, but why does Bloomingdales charge for alterations, when Nordstrom does not?  

Too bad Nordstrom does not carry this line.  Does Saks or NM charge?  (Only buy handbags or EF there.)


----------



## stylemechanel

berta said:


> Just purchased this Gerard Darel white blouse.  Loved it but now...? I'm thinking it's a bit out there since I am normally more conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wear slacks, I am planning on wearing it with a black pencil skirt.




Hi Berta, I think the shirt and skirt will look great together! You could always tuck it in and make it very "blousie" if you want, but I love the idea of wearing it with that skirt just the way it is. I also really love that orange shirt - so pretty!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

berta said:


> Here's the pencil skirt with another blouse I bought to go with the skirt, I am having some alterations done.




Berta, if you don't mind, who makes the Orange shirt? Sorry couldn't help myself. I'm hoping it comes in a few other colors. [emoji2]


----------



## berta

stylemechanel said:


> Berta, if you don't mind, who makes the Orange shirt? Sorry couldn't help myself. I'm hoping it comes in a few other colors. [emoji2]



Here's the link, it's Gerard Darel.  It comes in black, orange, and a buff color.  I also have it in the dress, only in black.  Bloomingdales, Neiman and Saks carry the line. 

http://www.gerarddarel.com/en_uk/agathe-134318.html


----------



## stylemechanel

berta said:


> Here's the link, it's Gerard Darel.  It comes in black, orange, and a buff color.  I also have it in the dress, only in black.  Bloomingdales, Neiman and Saks carry the line.
> 
> http://www.gerarddarel.com/en_uk/agathe-134318.html



Thank you Berta! I have not yet found it in the US but it is on my look out list!


----------



## stylemechanel

Ladies! I was so wishing all of you could have been with me today. I attended a women's luncheon of about 200 - 250 ladies. I would say 99% were WOACA's. I think I was the 5 or 6th youngest one there (at 57). It was fabulous!! I have never been in company of such a  group of women who all had amazing stories to tell of their lives, families, and travels. One thing that I took note of  was that they all cared about dressing up - even the 90 "plusers" (ok, I know that is not a real word but it fits). I saw many in heels I  am not sure I could wear. Tons of designer purses - I counted mostly Chanel and LV with Dior coming in a close third. They had their hair done, the nails done, after lunch a few were on their way to get pedicures as group - like young 20 somethings. But more importantly they were all such an inspiration and really lovely to meet. As it turns out I was seated next to a woman that could be my older sister - we had so much in common. That woman really made my day and made me feel like a baby for bemoaning my aches and pains. 

As a little bonus I was able to purchase this crocodile clutch purse in one of my favorite colors - a mossy olive green. It is  hand made and hand dyed. I just fell in love with everything this vendor brought.

Any way, I wish you all could have been there.


----------



## berta

How lovely for you.  It is amazing now in my certain age, I have become more interested in having relationships with women my age.  It seems to be easier to bond now then when I was younger.  

I am so glad you had such fun and the clutch is fabulous.  What a great color. 

What type of event was this, if I may ask?


----------



## susieserb

So I work with a 26 year young lady; she's my partner in sales and I really, really like her.  We talk and chat together as if there's no age difference.  But THERE IS; I can be her mother. 

I had to put my birthday into a program, (that included the YEAR) and this young lady was watching me compute, every fiber of my being wanted me to say to her, "Turn around"; I didn't want this co-worker to see just how old I was?  I was afraid our dynamic would change.



BUT I refused to be ashamed and put it out there; hell with it right!  Gotta own it.


----------



## susieserb

Olive drab, khaki green is one of my all time favorite colors!!!!!!!! I think that's why I adore early american antiques with dry attic surface   Earthy in nature.

Don't you get a high seeing a upper echelon WOACA gussy herself up; I DO!!  My Regional manger (my age TG) showed me a picture of her mother.  This woman is 90 years old, in the picture I see a lady staring back at me with styled hair, EYE MAKEUP and a fabulous posture (I'm working on THAT myself).


----------



## stylemechanel

berta said:


> How lovely for you.  It is amazing now in my certain age, I have become more interested in having relationships with women my age.  It seems to be easier to bond now then when I was younger.
> 
> I am so glad you had such fun and the clutch is fabulous.  What a great color.
> 
> What type of event was this, if I may ask?



Hi Berta, thank you for sharing in my excitement. I am still on a naturally happy high from having had the chance to spend time with these women. They had a  singer for their entertainment who sang mostly rat pack songs. When he started singing Sweet Caroline by Neil Diamond they started singing with him, swaying their hands in the air and laughing. It really was a most  memorable day for me. 

I totally agree with you on forming friendships with women. They are much easier for me now than when I was working (in a competitive field) or while my kids were growing up. In work it was just to get ahead, while my kids were in grade school it was all the mom's talking about their kid being in the highest math or reading groups or how to get their kid into the highest groups - always drove me crazy. Now, there are no pretenses - we are just who were are - we have grown into our skin. 

The luncheon was  sponsored by a  women's social auxiliary. It was their annual hooray  celebrating the time they spend together. They put on a variety of events throughout the year but this is their big one. I don't know the connection of the vendors to the event. I am just guessing  - it could have been just for fun, it could have been a portion of the proceeds go to a charity - just not  sure. 



susieserb said:


> Olive drab, khaki green is one of my all time favorite colors!!!!!!!! I think that's why I adore early american antiques with dry attic surface   Earthy in nature.
> 
> Don't you get a high seeing a upper echelon WOACA gussy herself up; I DO!!  My Regional manger (my age TG) showed me a picture of her mother.  This woman is 90 years old, in the picture I see a lady staring back at me with styled hair, EYE MAKEUP and a fabulous posture (I'm working on THAT myself).



Me too! I love that color range - as well as early american antiques. 

I really did get a happy high - I am still walking on air. These women were a real inspiration and definitely put me to shame. I learned many lessons yesterday - one being take my time, put on my makeup, value myself just a little bit more. They had no shame or constraints in enjoying themselves yesterday. They shopped, laughed, sang, and told stories. It really was watching women just be happy.



susieserb said:


> So I work with a 26 year young lady; she's my partner in sales and I really, really like her.  We talk and chat together as if there's no age difference.  But THERE IS; I can be her mother.
> 
> I had to put my birthday into a program, (that included the YEAR) and this young lady was watching me compute, every fiber of my being wanted me to say to her, "Turn around"; I didn't want this co-worker to see just how old I was?  I was afraid our dynamic would change.
> 
> BUT I refused to be ashamed and put it out there; hell with it right!  Gotta own it.



Hi susieserb! You are right - it is important to own it. I have no shame in sharing my age anymore. I'm proud  of it now. It would have been  funny though to tell her to turn around - I can picture her trying to peer over your  shoulder just to see your age. Can't wiat till she gets there.


----------



## jmcadon

susieserb said:


> Found this link on FB had to share.  Heck I want to wear these styles in my 50's; Jane Fonda looks too good darn it, LOLOL!!
> 
> http://www.allure.com/hair-ideas/an...aign=zergnet_438503&mbid=synd_zergnet#slide=1



They all look fantastic.  I really like Jane's look, too.  Could Jacklyn Smith be any sexier???


----------



## stylemechanel

jmcadon said:


> They all look fantastic.  I really like Jane's look, too.  Could Jacklyn Smith be any sexier???



No, Jacklyn could not - she is gorgeous! I completely agree with you jmcadon!


----------



## jmcadon

stylemechanel said:


> No, Jacklyn could not - she is gorgeous! I completely agree with you jmcadon!


I'll have what she's having


----------



## stylemechanel

jmcadon said:


> I'll have what she's having



Me too!


----------



## susieserb

stylemechanel said:


> me too!


me three!!!!!!!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Hi Ladies. Anyone embracing the resurgence of the palazzo pant?  I saw a bunch of them while out shopping over the weekend. Lots of bold prints in bright colors.


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hi Ladies. Anyone embracing the resurgence of the palazzo pant?  I saw a bunch of them while out shopping over the weekend. Lots of bold prints in bright colors.


ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lulu lemon had some fabulous ones and I bought ALL three colors.  This pant style is so appropriate for my body type (rectangle shape).  I'm always on the hunt for these pants (in fashion or not) and buy buy buy.


----------



## stylemechanel

ImaBagAddict said:


> Hi Ladies. Anyone embracing the resurgence of the palazzo pant?  I saw a bunch of them while out shopping over the weekend. Lots of bold prints in bright colors.



I am embarrassed to say that I had forgotten how big they were and had to google them to refresh my memory.  I think I have a pair of pants that could qualify - kinda sort of. I'll have to take a picture of them and see what you think. I'll do that tomorrow. Thanks for the post ImaBadAddict! If these pants qualify  as that I'm good - as long as they still fit which could be very iffy.


----------



## ImaBagAddict

These are the ones I bought. I plan to wear with a black tank, wide black belt and a jean jacket. And heels if I can tolerate them. Otherwise, sandals. Are they too loud for a WOACA?


----------



## stylemechanel

ImaBagAddict said:


> These are the ones I bought. I plan to wear with a black tank, wide black belt and a jean jacket. And heels if I can tolerate them. Otherwise, sandals. Are they too loud for a WOACA?
> 
> View attachment 2985473



That will be a great outfit! I think you will look fabulous in it! Love the idea of the jean jacket with the pants. After going to last week's luncheon I don't think there is anything a WOACA can wear that is too loud. Those ladies owned it - all of them.


----------



## susieserb

ImaBagAddict said:


> These are the ones I bought. I plan to wear with a black tank, wide black belt and a jean jacket. And heels if I can tolerate them. Otherwise, sandals. Are they too loud for a WOACA?
> 
> View attachment 2985473


LOVE NO, NOT LOUD (as I type in caps)


----------



## berta

If you could say or ask anything from a mid to high end women's ready to wear house, what would you say or ask.  There are a few women who will be having lunch with the head of the international market for a particular brand, to discuss the needs of the clients here in the states.  They are based out of Paris.

I know what I would discuss with regards to handbags, but what are you looking for in clothing.  What questions would you have?


----------



## V0N1B2

berta said:


> If you could say or ask anything from a mid to high end women's ready to wear house, what would you say or ask.  There are a few women who will be having lunch with the head of the international market for a particular brand, to discuss the needs of the clients here in the states.  They are based out of Paris.
> 
> I know what I would discuss with regards to handbags, but what are you looking for in clothing.  What questions would you have?


As a WOACA you mean?
Age appropriate hemlines.  No mini minis but no horrid just-below-the-knee hemlines either.
Quality fabrics that hold everything in - not in a sausage casing way, just fabrics with a good weight.
Cuts to accommodate a bust.  Yes, many women my age have breasts.  Sounds crazy, huh?  It's not.
Darts.  
Stop making shirts so damned short!  I'd even support bringing back the bodysuit blouse. Remember them?
Modern cuts and styles/prints but without a bunch of jazzy crap details like sequin necklines or bedazzled doo-dads hanging off the shoulders.  I can't tell you how many times I've picked up something gorgeous only to see these buttoned epaulets or something.  I'm going to a cancer fundraiser, not a Michael Jackson fan club meeting.
WOACAs invest in good quality statement jewellery, we don't need it competing with our blouses.
I don't know, just age-appropriate things in general.  It's a fine line.  I mean I don't want to look like I borrowed my daughter's clubwear (if I had kids), but I don't want to dress like a blue haired lady either.  I want classic investment-type pieces like a really good quality black blazer but I want a fun Pucci-style print blouse that accomodates my bust and isn't too short to tuck into my jeans.
Pants in a couple of different inseams.  The Gap can do it, why can't anyone else?
Stop trying to sell us on these caftans and things to hide our figures.  It's like you reach menopause* and you should be envelopped in a cocoon of fabric.
Girl, please.  Make me some clothes so I can show what a fabulous bi+ch I really am.  <flips hair>
I don't want to look 25 or even 30.  I want to look like a 47 year old woman with exceptional taste.

This is why I wear St.John almost exclusively.  Figure flattering cuts and good fabrics. Mixture of classic jackets etc. meshed with modern style prints and simple dresses.  Why would I even bother looking for any other brand?

*disclaimer: I have not yet reached menopause or anything remotely close but the statement is merely my observation.


----------



## Harpertoo

berta said:


> If you could say or ask anything from a mid to high end women's ready to wear house, what would you say or ask.  There are a few women who will be having lunch with the head of the international market for a particular brand, to discuss the needs of the clients here in the states.  They are based out of Paris.
> 
> I know what I would discuss with regards to handbags, but what are you looking for in clothing.  What questions would you have?



I'm not sure if I'm the targeted demographic - but the catergory of clothing I struggle with most is the very casual.
I'm 49 and very active, tall and thin. I feel great that I can fit into the same clothes from decades ago, but I don't want to...I like to show less skin now, look more pulled together, and have an easy stylish look. I don't want to dress like a 20 y/o, and I don't want to wear a Chanel suit to PTA meetings either. 
I don't wear my running & yoga clothes for errands or school pick-up, but I wish I had more go-to brands/designers for the daily casual activities. 
I feel like work, semi-formal, and formal are well covered...for the very casual I go to S'Max Mara or Weekend Max Mara, Tory Burch (but I feel she designs for women under 5'9") and sometimes Vince, Equipment, Theory and a few others...I find Eileen Fisher too billowy and volumous, but I like the muted colors and capsule design of much of the clothing.

And plse if anyone has any suggestions - I'd love to hear them.
(I live in EU and love a little shopping when I travel.)


----------



## Murphy47

I have been lurking on this thread for awhile now and have enjoyed it greatly. 
I assumed my fashion dilemmas as a WOACA had to do with location (Midwest USA) and price point. After reading this thread, I have learned it's fairly universal. 
As a 51 year old who recently replaced her entire wardrobe from the skin out, I agree with everyone here. 
Even my mother who is 71 bemoans the lack of clothing for mature stylish women. 
My biggest discovery lately: department store house brands. 
Often over looked and relegated to upper floors, many house lines have more choices as to cut and length of pants and skirts. Alterations are usually free or a small fee. Macy's, Nordstroms and Dillards have many more options once you step away from "designer". 
Chicos has a great line of tees with generous but not sloppy cut and the hang mid hip. 
Brooks Brothers has the best blouses for the money. Darts are hit or miss depending on the style. Alterations are frequently included. 
Jeans I am super picky about and only wear 100% cotton. That leaves me with Eddie Bauer or The Gap. The Gap is my fav since they carry many lengths. 
Ralph Lauren is another fav of mine. Well suited to the carpool/errands day or active weekends. 
I no longer work in an office, so I have no need of those types of clothes. In fact, I just donated my last work suit so I have no tips on that area, sorry. 
One item I have never found in all my years is a well fitting pair of black pants that doesn't lose color five minutes after you buy them. If any one knows where such a pair can be found, let me know!
Cheers.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I have been forgetting about this thread!

I was just posting a thanks in the celeb. section to a gal, who is amazing with IDs when it dawned on me, I should share my ridiculously inappropriate pants 

Excuse the cross post 



In honor of the Lou love and because the weather is getting hot, I  decided to wear the inappropriate pants today for Frisky Friday!!

Thanks Beyonce, Kylie & Kendell for the inspiration....thanks Lou for the ID 
My almost 50 year old self, squeezing in on the far right there.









This lovely gal is....is a whiz at IDing!!!


Lounorada said:


> ,


----------



## stylemechanel

twinkle.tink said:


> I have been forgetting about this thread!
> 
> I was just posting a thanks in the celeb. section to a gal, who is amazing with IDs when it dawned on me, I should share my ridiculously inappropriate pants
> 
> Excuse the cross post
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the Lou love and because the weather is getting hot, I  decided to wear the inappropriate pants today for Frisky Friday!!
> 
> Thanks Beyonce, Kylie & Kendell for the inspiration....thanks Lou for the ID
> My almost 50 year old self, squeezing in on the far right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lovely gal is....is a whiz at IDing!!!




I have been having a similar discussion in a thread I started about revamping my wardrobe and all the changes that are coming in my life. I have a pair of leather pants that I never altered because I could not get myself to say that leather pants were acceptable for me - in my 50s. Now they do not fit (too small) and some suggested ways to save them and that I should be wearing them. I think it all comes down to confidence -  and no baggage (in the trunk or psychologically) . Glad you brought it up here twinkle.tink. By the way I love your smile in the photo!


----------



## stylemechanel

V0N1B2 said:


> As a WOACA you mean?
> Age appropriate hemlines.  No mini minis but no horrid just-below-the-knee hemlines either.
> Quality fabrics that hold everything in - not in a sausage casing way, just fabrics with a good weight.
> Cuts to accommodate a bust.  Yes, many women my age have breasts.  Sounds crazy, huh?  It's not.
> Darts.
> Stop making shirts so damned short!  I'd even support bringing back the bodysuit blouse. Remember them?
> Modern cuts and styles/prints but without a bunch of jazzy crap details like sequin necklines or bedazzled doo-dads hanging off the shoulders.  I can't tell you how many times I've picked up something gorgeous only to see these buttoned epaulets or something.  I'm going to a cancer fundraiser, not a Michael Jackson fan club meeting.
> WOACAs invest in good quality statement jewellery, we don't need it competing with our blouses.
> I don't know, just age-appropriate things in general.  It's a fine line.  I mean I don't want to look like I borrowed my daughter's clubwear (if I had kids), but I don't want to dress like a blue haired lady either.  I want classic investment-type pieces like a really good quality black blazer but I want a fun Pucci-style print blouse that accomodates my bust and isn't too short to tuck into my jeans.
> Pants in a couple of different inseams.  The Gap can do it, why can't anyone else?
> Stop trying to sell us on these caftans and things to hide our figures.  It's like you reach menopause* and you should be envelopped in a cocoon of fabric.
> Girl, please.  Make me some clothes so I can show what a fabulous bi+ch I really am.  <flips hair>
> I don't want to look 25 or even 30.  I want to look like a 47 year old woman with exceptional taste.
> 
> This is why I wear St.John almost exclusively.  Figure flattering cuts and good fabrics. Mixture of classic jackets etc. meshed with modern style prints and simple dresses.  Why would I even bother looking for any other brand?
> 
> *disclaimer: I have not yet reached menopause or anything remotely close but the statement is merely my observation.




 Same for me at 57.


----------



## susieserb

My biggest complaint/desire is to have quality cotton and women's dresses at affordable prices.  Why does Victoria Beckham and Michael Kor's dresses (which seem to be the best WOACA dresses around i.e. hem line appropriate coverage of arms) cost 800, 900, 1000, 2000 dollars?  It really toasts me.  

The price point of 3-400 dollars gives me hooch dresses that just DO NOT WORK...ok..rant over


----------



## susieserb

Originally Posted by V0N1B2
As a WOACA you mean?
Age appropriate hemlines. No mini minis but no horrid just-below-the-knee hemlines either.
Quality fabrics that hold everything in - not in a sausage casing way, just fabrics with a good weight.
Cuts to accommodate a bust. Yes, many women my age have breasts. Sounds crazy, huh? It's not.
Darts. 
Stop making shirts so damned short! I'd even support bringing back the bodysuit blouse. Remember them?
Modern cuts and styles/prints but without a bunch of jazzy crap details like sequin necklines or bedazzled doo-dads hanging off the shoulders. I can't tell you how many times I've picked up something gorgeous only to see these buttoned epaulets or something. I'm going to a cancer fundraiser, not a Michael Jackson fan club meeting.
WOACAs invest in good quality statement jewellery, we don't need it competing with our blouses.
I don't know, just age-appropriate things in general. It's a fine line. I mean I don't want to look like I borrowed my daughter's clubwear (if I had kids), but I don't want to dress like a blue haired lady either. I want classic investment-type pieces like a really good quality black blazer but I want a fun Pucci-style print blouse that accomodates my bust and isn't too short to tuck into my jeans.
Pants in a couple of different inseams. The Gap can do it, why can't anyone else?
Stop trying to sell us on these caftans and things to hide our figures. It's like you reach menopause* and you should be envelopped in a cocoon of fabric.
Girl, please. Make me some clothes so I can show what a fabulous bi+ch I really am. <flips hair>
I don't want to look 25 or even 30. I want to look like a 47 year old woman with exceptional taste.

This is why I wear St.John almost exclusively. Figure flattering cuts and good fabrics. Mixture of classic jackets etc. meshed with modern style prints and simple dresses. Why would I even bother looking for any other brand?

*disclaimer: I have not yet reached menopause or anything remotely close but the statement is merely my observation.




THIS THIS THIS^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## stylemechanel

Wanted to wish all my WOACA friends a very Happy Mother's Day. For  those that celebrate I hope you all get spoiled rotten today by your families with fun and good memories.


----------



## Gerry

Cute malamute, Style. Does anybody like Tadashi? They have served me well in the past. Course, I like the fact that they go up to plus sizes, as well. I can't wear a lot of the other designers. Except for Kors and Chanel, Marina Rinaldi and a few others.


----------



## twinkle.tink

V0N1B2 said:


> As a WOACA you mean?
> *Age appropriate hemlines.*  No mini minis but no horrid just-below-the-knee hemlines either.
> Quality fabrics that hold everything in - not in a sausage casing way, just fabrics with a good weight.
> *Cuts to accommodate a bust.*  Yes, many women my age have breasts.  Sounds crazy, huh?  It's not.
> Darts.
> Stop making shirts so damned short!  I'd even support bringing back the bodysuit blouse. Remember them?
> Modern cuts and styles/prints but without a bunch of jazzy crap details like sequin necklines or bedazzled doo-dads hanging off the shoulders.  I can't tell you how many times I've picked up something gorgeous only to see these buttoned epaulets or something.  I'm going to a cancer fundraiser, not a Michael Jackson fan club meeting.
> WOACAs invest in good quality statement jewellery, we don't need it competing with our blouses.
> I don't know, just age-appropriate things in general.  It's a fine line.  I mean I don't want to look like I borrowed my daughter's clubwear (if I had kids), but I don't want to dress like a blue haired lady either.  I want classic investment-type pieces like a really good quality black blazer but I want a fun Pucci-style print blouse that accomodates my bust and isn't too short to tuck into my jeans.
> Pants in a couple of different inseams.  The Gap can do it, why can't anyone else?
> Stop trying to sell us on these caftans and things to hide our figures.  It's like you reach menopause* and you should be envelopped in a cocoon of fabric.
> Girl, please.  Make me some clothes so I can show what a fabulous bi+ch I really am.  <flips hair>
> I don't want to look 25 or even 30.  I want to look like a 47 year old woman with exceptional taste.
> 
> This is why I wear St.John almost exclusively.  Figure flattering cuts and good fabrics. Mixture of classic jackets etc. meshed with modern style prints and simple dresses.  Why would I even bother looking for any other brand?
> 
> *disclaimer: I have not yet reached menopause or anything remotely close but the statement is merely my observation.





susieserb said:


> *My biggest complaint/desire is to have quality  cotton and women's dresses at affordable prices.*  Why does Victoria  Beckham and Michael Kor's dresses (which seem to be the best WOACA  dresses around i.e. hem line appropriate coverage of arms) cost 800,  900, 1000, 2000 dollars?  It really toasts me.
> 
> The price point of 3-400 dollars gives me hooch dresses that just DO NOT WORK...ok..rant over





Harpertoo said:


> I'm not sure if I'm the targeted demographic -  but the catergory of clothing *I struggle with most is the very casual.*
> I'm 49 and very active, tall and thin. *I feel great that I can fit into  the same clothes from decades ago, but I don't want to*...I like to show  less skin now, look more pulled together, and have an easy stylish look.  I don't want to dress like a 20 y/o, and I don't want to wear a Chanel  suit to PTA meetings either.
> *I don't wear my running & yoga clothes for errands or school  pick-up, but I wish I had more go-to brands/designers for the daily  casual activities. *
> I feel like work, semi-formal, and formal are well covered...for the  very casual I go to S'Max Mara or Weekend Max Mara, Tory Burch (but I  feel she designs for women under 5'9") and sometimes Vince, Equipment,  Theory and a few others...I find Eileen Fisher too billowy and volumous,  but I like the muted colors and capsule design of much of the clothing.
> 
> And plse if anyone has any suggestions - I'd love to hear them.
> (I live in EU and love a little shopping when I travel.)



Yes! And shorts!!
I live in CA and we're more casual. I do admit to dressing probably too young, showing too much skin and running around in my yoga clothes!

At the risk of sounding like a broken record...I did lose a bunch of weight so I am enjoying fitting into more youthful things....plus, as I said, here in CA everyone seems to be so much more casual. I often find myself chuckling at the complaints in celeb section..."Who wears stuff like that for _______"......I think to myself...'umm, everyone....'

So, shorts...so sick of either 4 & 5" inseams or 9". I don't need my a$$ hanging out, but would like some that are not granny style, either.

Dresses seem to be the same, inappropriately short or unflatteringly long.

For me, I would chose more appropraite things if they were available, but since they are not, I have been erring on the side of too young....I went through early menopause awhile ago and my 50th birthday is just around the corner...so I figure I am going to enjoy while I can. 

Also, I have been trying to shop almost exclussively used. I gave away so many things with tags still on them (and am still cleaning out), it turned my stomach and made me feel so gluttenous....so, it limits my selection even more. But, boy do I feel good when I find something.

I have been looking for a good 'go to' kick around cotton sundress. I finally found this one yesterday at the goodwill. It is, as so common, about 2" too short. I wore it today, but am going to add some lace to the bottom.








stylemechanel said:


> I have been having a similar discussion in a thread I started about revamping my wardrobe and all the changes that are coming in my life. I have a pair of leather pants that I never altered because I could not get myself to say that leather pants were acceptable for me - in my 50s. Now they do not fit (too small) and _*some suggested ways to save them and that I should be wearing them.*_ *I think it all comes down to confidence -  and no baggage (in the trunk or psychologically*) . Glad you brought it up here twinkle.tink. By the way I love your smile in the photo!



I agree on confidence. Everytime I put them on, I waver...but then I always get tons of compliments. I have a couple of other pairs that my hubby bought me (he obviously likes the look  )...but honestly, I only wear them once in awhile.

You should get them altered and give them a spin!


----------



## V0N1B2

Gerry said:


> Cute malamute, Style. Does anybody like Tadashi? They have served me well in the past. Course, I like the fact that they go up to plus sizes, as well. I can't wear a lot of the other designers. Except for Kors and Chanel, Marina Rinaldi and a few others.


I am only familiar with Tadashi Shoji dresses - I'm not sure if he does suits or pants etc.  He cuts a dress for a woman's figure like no one else, IMO.  I rarely bother to suggest him because I am often given the impression that he is not high-end enough for many on TPF  
The way he drapes fabrics and uses ruching, tiering, and pleating shows me he knows how to make any woman over a size 14 look amazing.  His gowns are absolutely stunning.  The price point is very affordable, IMO, especially when you get them on sale at Nordstrom etc.  I'm not super crazy about lace but he often has just nicely cut stuff.  I'd love to see what he'd do with a good weighty jersey.)a la Donna Karan)
Some beauties:


----------



## twinkle.tink

^^^
Love that navy one.  I agree on the lace, not a fan...but the cut, style, drape on all I do like.


----------



## sis121598

Agreeing with so much that you WOACAs are writitng. I would love to see more casual wear that's not workout clothes. I like to be put together, but my lifestyle requires more casual, comfortable clothes. 

twinkle.tink I finally got to wear my leather pants to a concert last night. I owned it and felt fab!


----------



## Harpertoo

I too wore my leather pants the other night to dinner. I paired them with a silk equipment shirt and some pointy toe flats. very casual but the pants provide a certain something mere jeans cannot. 
I consider them classic with no age stigma.


----------



## divnanata

ImaBagAddict said:


> These are the ones I bought. I plan to wear with a black tank, wide black belt and a jean jacket. And heels if I can tolerate them. Otherwise, sandals. Are they too loud for a WOACA?
> 
> View attachment 2985473


I think these are super cool! Love the print and I would buy them myself! I'm trying to wear down my belly roll to be able to tuck things in. With palazzos and full skirts you have to keep the top tight and tucked in and that requires losing the love handles. Making some progress...


----------



## susieserb

Harpertoo said:


> I too wore my leather pants the other night to dinner. I paired them with a silk equipment shirt and some pointy toe flats. very casual but the pants provide a certain something mere jeans cannot.
> I consider them classic with no age stigma.


Amen to the leather pants; you have to own it and love them! and I do


----------



## divnanata

I try to cover the bottom basics first which include (for me) :

1) Black/Blue/White jeans - as high waisted as possible
    A) Skinny
    B) Flared
    C) Boyfriend
    D) Skirt version 

2) Leather pants
    A) Skinny high waisted (hard to find)
    B) Flared high waisted     "           "

3) Leather skirt[/COLOR]
     A) Pencil to just grazing top of knee
     B) Full drama

4) Stretch flannel/ponte/thick whatever it is black pants
     A) Slim cut high waisted
     B) Flared

5) Stretch flannel/ponte/thick whatever it is black skirt
    A) Pencil to just grazing top of knee
    B) Mid length to wear with boots




Here's a forty year old wearing black leather pants. They are not too tight!


----------



## Gerry

V0N1B2 said:


> I am only familiar with Tadashi Shoji dresses - I'm not sure if he does suits or pants etc.  He cuts a dress for a woman's figure like no one else, IMO.  I rarely bother to suggest him because I am often given the impression that he is not high-end enough for many on TPF
> The way he drapes fabrics and uses ruching, tiering, and pleating shows me he knows how to make any woman over a size 14 look amazing.  His gowns are absolutely stunning.  The price point is very affordable, IMO, especially when you get them on sale at Nordstrom etc.  I'm not super crazy about lace but he often has just nicely cut stuff.  I'd love to see what he'd do with a good weighty jersey.)a la Donna Karan)
> Some beauties:
> View attachment 2991566
> View attachment 2991567
> 
> View attachment 2991569
> View attachment 2991570
> 
> View attachment 2991571






OMG, that first one makes my heart beat fast. I think they only do formal wear but gosh, I love them!!!


----------



## berta

The blue is very pretty


----------



## hockeymama

Harpertoo said:


> I too wore my leather pants the other night to dinner. I paired them with a silk equipment shirt and some pointy toe flats. very casual but the pants provide a certain something mere jeans cannot.
> I consider them classic with no age stigma.




I completely agree, Harpertoo.  I love wearing leather pants/leggings especially with button downs.


----------



## heymom

What type of foundation make up do all you woaca wear and what skin products do you use'?


----------



## berta

heymom said:


> What type of foundation make up do all you woaca wear and what skin products do you use'?


Sisley now, love the toning lotion, the essential skin care lotion and this anti aging cream.  It is so light.  They also have a pore reducer, so good.  Was using Elemis, still use and like the cleanser, creams are a bit heavy for me, also still use Algenist for some things like my night cream.  Did use Dr. Perricone for a long time, but got really tired of the fishy smell.

Oh I don't wear makeup, so this is only skin care products.


----------



## chessmont

I just use good old Oil of Olay, Regenerist Serum at night, and SPF 30 Total Effects for day.  Sometimes I use tinted moisturizer with spf instead of the Total Effects, either Bobbi Brown or Laura Mercier.  I am almost 59 and have few wrinkles so between genetics and Olay, something is working.  I have dry skin.


----------



## JuneHawk

V0N1B2 said:


> I am only familiar with Tadashi Shoji dresses - I'm not sure if he does suits or pants etc.  He cuts a dress for a woman's figure like no one else, IMO.  I rarely bother to suggest him because I am often given the impression that he is not high-end enough for many on TPF
> The way he drapes fabrics and uses ruching, tiering, and pleating shows me he knows how to make any woman over a size 14 look amazing.  His gowns are absolutely stunning.  The price point is very affordable, IMO, especially when you get them on sale at Nordstrom etc.  I'm not super crazy about lace but he often has just nicely cut stuff.  I'd love to see what he'd do with a good weighty jersey.)a la Donna Karan)
> Some beauties:
> 
> View attachment 2991571



I have this last one in royal blue. It's gorgeous!


----------



## V0N1B2

JuneHawk said:


> I have this last one in royal blue. It's gorgeous!


Ooooohhhh that's so pretty! That colour looks really good with your skin tone and hair colour!  It's such a flattering cut for women with boobies 
You look so cute.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thank  you!  I LOVE the color and it's so versatile.  You can pair it up with so many other colors.  I got a lot of compliments that day because of my crazy idea to pair it up with fuchsia shoes.


----------



## JuneHawk

Also, I'm pretty short so the dress is longer on me than on the model. I love where it falls on me, just below the knee; it makes it a bit more dress up, I think.


----------



## rachelmcquire

fashion has no age and the way you have maintained your style statement inspires me to a great extent that i can also stay stylish in my 60's. along with that when ladies dresses like teen girls, it looks absolutely adorable, like the one in the photo below.
s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/bb/d2/18/bbd218c1fca1524cba2401ec5c116e65.jpg


----------



## susieserb

rachelmcquire said:


> fashion has no age and the way you have maintained your style statement inspires me to a great extent that i can also stay stylish in my 60's. along with that when ladies dresses like teen girls, it looks absolutely adorable, like the one in the photo below.
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/bb/d2/18/bbd218c1fca1524cba2401ec5c116e65.jpg


I pulled this pic from your Pinterest; SHE looks adorable but then again this older model is skinnier then allot of teenagers I'm seeing today (sad fact)...


----------



## goodbrand

I hope I get in the right forum... 
Need help, can I wear this Herve Leger Mesh Yoke Flared dress with my own accessories as in pictures on my nephew wedding @ night (simple reception) , I'm 53 with slender frame. Which set do you like?


----------



## goodbrand

goodbrand said:


> I hope I get in the right forum...
> Need help, can I wear this Herve Leger Mesh Yoke Flared dress with my own accessories as in pictures on my nephew wedding @ night (simple reception) , I'm 53 with slender frame. Which set do you like?



Or I go with this Tadashi Shoji dress

help: this time I want to wear something different since I always wear Tadashi dress on most wedding party.


----------



## gail13

I love the Herve dress!  Is it black?  I like both sets of accessories, the Valentino studs and Chanel get my vote.  The second set of accessories are a little more subdued-is there a certain look you are going for?

A cuff bracelet would look fabulous too!


----------



## goodbrand

gail13 said:


> I love the Herve dress!  Is it black?  I like both sets of accessories, the Valentino studs and Chanel get my vote.  The second set of accessories are a little more subdued-is there a certain look you are going for?
> 
> A cuff bracelet would look fabulous too!



It is in Pacific Blue color, I like V and Chanel set the most. Thanks


----------



## susieserb

Hell to the YES for Herve! Run with it.  Head and shoulders above the TS (which I wouldn't throw out with the bath water) BUT!!!


----------



## TJNEscada

The Herve with the Rockstuds!  What's not to like


----------



## TJNEscada

JuneHawk said:


> I have this last one in royal blue. It's gorgeous!



You look fabulous from head to toe!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thank you!


----------



## Harpertoo

Reading the positive responses to Gerard Darel prompted me to buy a little custom capsule collection of sale items. They seem great - really wearable and great transitional fabrics!


----------



## berta

Harpertoo said:


> Reading the positive responses to Gerard Darel prompted me to buy a little custom capsule collection of sale items. They seem great - really wearable and great transitional fabrics!


Oh how fabulous!  I'm in the states and can not order from their website and rarely are their clothes on sale here.  How envious I am of you.  What did you purchase, if I may ask?  I love the fit and the fabrics.  I do hope you enjoy your items.  Post a picture if you can.


----------



## Harpertoo

berta said:


> Oh how fabulous!  I'm in the states and can not order from their website and rarely are their clothes on sale here.  How envious I am of you.  What did you purchase, if I may ask?  I love the fit and the fabrics.  I do hope you enjoy your items.  Post a picture if you can.



thanks berta. 
 I have only had a chance to try things on quickly last night, but I especially like the alaia dress (mine is black - but this image shows the detail/cut better). it is a perfect length - just on the knee and I'm about 5'10" - and the v-neck is very flattering. also it's lined and the quality of the fabric is wonderful. in addition I bought the armonia skirt (great high waist and to my knee), adeline, andalousie, and ajjacio tops (all black and white). this is my little capsule for an upcoming Paris trip - but with the names I feel it should be taken to Spain! 
if I get any good mod shots I'll post. stuck waiting for the pool dépanneur this morning.


----------



## CathMc

divnanata said:


> I have to get this off my chest. I was bad last week. I was invited to this trunk show where Cameron Silver (of "The Dukes of Melrose" fame) was selling his vintage couture wares to raise money for himself and charity.  Because of TPF and giving myself permission to indulge in luxury I have become addicted to resale shopping and I stop in at Decades whenever I am in LA visiting family. It doesn't hurt that The Women's Closet Exchange of the now defunct "Resale Royalty" is right in my back yard. Oy - the bargains I have bought at this place. Still - I have to get the best price and am very careful.
> 
> I guess the free wine went to my head and I fixated on this otherworldly blue feather jacket by Yves St. Laurent Rive Gauche. I felt transformed into Kate Moss when I put it on. My girlfriend who had accompanied me (under extreme pressure) thought it was very cool. I was in a trance when I handed over my charge card. There is no way I will ever tell you what this thing cost. I'm starting to get dizzy again just thinking about it. Probably the shopping impulse had a lot to do with the fact that I was turning 60 the next day and my mortality was starting to sink in. You know how you envision this life for yourself when you are a kid and you just know you will wear all these divine outfits in your glam travels all around the world?! Heck - I'm running out of time!
> 
> So I will make a point of wearing the blue feathers often whether I look ridiculous or not. It goes with jeans - right?
> 
> I had already purchased the ACL tube skirt after seeing it highlighted everywhere. Sure I would have bought the accompanying crop top back in the day but a "certain age" gal cannot flash gut. EVER. And I felt a tad calmer when I saw this pic of Goddess Linda Evangel - I don't get out of bed for less than $10,000-ista. She's wearing a feather jacket to the White House Correspondents Dinner. Sigh. You're right. I shouldn't even be typing her name....


I love it. You look so young. And you shouldn't worry about showing your arms - your arms look great.


----------



## CathMc

divnanata said:


> WhoooWHEE! What a gorgeous gal you are! I am so happy to be sharing this thread with you. Your hair IS spectacular and I am looking forward to seeing more about your style. I agree that blonde is the way to go. Of course I have been blonde since that first box of "Sun-In" back in 1970. Remember you didn't have to go out in the sun. You could heat up your head and get the same orange streaks effects? Nowadays my platinum is almost natural and I don't have to worry about roots.


Lol - Sun In. I used it as a teenager with similar results. I hope they don't sell it any more.


----------



## susieserb

Here is a wedding WOACA snap shot.  There's so many pros and cons (IMHO).

First the WOACA's have so much going for them, nice figures, fabulous hair; their ages vary from 56-61 years of age! Not bad huh!  The WOACA in the back of the blond, "Gwen Stefani"look alike daughter, gets huge high fives (this daughter really nudges her); the other two could use just a little umph..


----------



## susieserb

Here is a MOG (mother of the groom); I think she's around 55 years old.  Doesn't she rock it!!


----------



## berta

susieserb said:


> Here is a MOG (mother of the groom); I think she's around 55 years old.  Doesn't she rock it!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## berta

Harpertoo said:


> thanks berta.
> I have only had a chance to try things on quickly last night, but I especially like the alaia dress (mine is black - but this image shows the detail/cut better). it is a perfect length - just on the knee and I'm about 5'10" - and the v-neck is very flattering. also it's lined and the quality of the fabric is wonderful. in addition I bought the armonia skirt (great high waist and to my knee), adeline, andalousie, and ajjacio tops (all black and white). this is my little capsule for an upcoming Paris trip - but with the names I feel it should be taken to Spain!
> if I get any good mod shots I'll post. stuck waiting for the pool dépanneur this morning.


Love this dress. My store only had it with the stripes.  Like it so much more this way.


----------



## Harpertoo

berta said:


> Love this dress. My store only had it with the stripes.  Like it so much more this way.


thanks Berta - I actually didn't realize the stripped dress was the same cut it has such a different feel to it.

it definitely works better for me in the solid.


----------



## susieserb

My own little "sleevey" invention.  I took a vintage mousseline Hermes scarf and tied a knot in the middle of it.  I have the knot resting on the nap of my neck with the scarf's arms falling on my front~

You then take the panels and spread them over your arms, once that is done you take the scarf's tail ends and manipulate them the way you want.  I ended up crossing them in the back and then tying them in the front.

Voila sleevies or a great shrug


----------



## V0N1B2

What does the back look like, then? If you tied a knot in the middle of the scarf, does it make the back of your shrug look kind of pleated? 
It looks cute, and it's a great way to wear a favourite scarf when you don't want to... you know, wear it like a scarf.  
I love shrugs, I bought a gorgeous Missoni one a few years ago and I should wear it more.
The only way I know how to tie a scarf into a shrug is like this: (I think your version gives you more "sleeve" though, doesn't it?)
*from MaiTai


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> What does the back look like, then? If you tied a knot in the middle of the scarf, does it make the back of your shrug look kind of pleated?
> It looks cute, and it's a great way to wear a favourite scarf when you don't want to... you know, wear it like a scarf.
> I love shrugs, I bought a gorgeous Missoni one a few years ago and I should wear it more.
> The only way I know how to tie a scarf into a shrug is like this: (I think your version gives you more "sleeve" though, doesn't it?)
> *from MaiTai


This is fabulous, thanks for the diagram for MORE options on how to wear a shrug.  

The answer to your question above is yes.  There is a small amount of pleating (and looseness) from tying the knot at the nap.

On to Missoni, my apparel savior while in LA last year.  Spent the day on the beach right...riding bikes and what not.  Hotel not far away but when you have traffic and hungry folks one has to "roll" with what one is wearing.  

That vintage Missoni sarong from the bay covered my tush just right, but gads what about the evening?  I was able to take that thing and made it into a strapless dress.  I at least felt somewhat decent while going out?


----------



## jmcadon

V0N1B2 said:


> What does the back look like, then? If you tied a knot in the middle of the scarf, does it make the back of your shrug look kind of pleated?
> It looks cute, and it's a great way to wear a favourite scarf when you don't want to... you know, wear it like a scarf.
> I love shrugs, I bought a gorgeous Missoni one a few years ago and I should wear it more.
> The only way I know how to tie a scarf into a shrug is like this: (I think your version gives you more "sleeve" though, doesn't it?)
> *from MaiTai


 
This is very cool!  What a great way to cover the upper arms


----------



## Kathrin 96

Hi everybody, I was guided here by a very nice TPF member and feel like beeing in the right place! 



Harpertoo said:


> I'm not sure if I'm the targeted demographic - but the catergory of clothing I struggle with most is the very casual.
> I'm 49 and very active, tall and thin. I feel great that I can fit into the same clothes from decades ago, but I don't want to...I like to show less skin now, look more pulled together, and have an easy stylish look. I don't want to dress like a 20 y/o, and I don't want to wear a Chanel suit to PTA meetings either.
> I don't wear my running & yoga clothes for errands or school pick-up, but I wish I had more go-to brands/designers for the daily casual activities.
> I feel like work, semi-formal, and formal are well covered...for the very casual I go to S'Max Mara or Weekend Max Mara, Tory Burch (but I feel she designs for women under 5'9") and sometimes Vince, Equipment, Theory and a few others...I find Eileen Fisher too billowy and volumous, but I like the muted colors and capsule design of much of the clothing.
> 
> And plse if anyone has any suggestions - I'd love to hear them.
> (I live in EU and love a little shopping when I travel.)



Hi Harpertoe, I am European as well and facing the same problem. Actually it seems as if Europe has a clothing gap between 30 and 60... So I go with Max Mara also, as well as with Escada (you seem to be taller than I, so I guess you need long enough trousers as well. Escada has those trousers) and Strenesse. I love love love Strenesse, but am not skinny or thin or slim, so I'm facing a few problems with Strenesse. 
https://www.strenesse.com/en/

Reading your description I think you are the perfect Strenesse-woman. Beeing thin and tall you could also wear Etro, a brand I really love, but a brand I have to draw blank on, as they clothes are really tailored in a very my-body-unfriendly way.


----------



## Kathrin 96

twinkle.tink said:


> Oh! My! Goodness! I forgot about this thread; all caught up.
> 
> I need to visit more.  I will share some pics for reference
> 
> I feel like I am stuck in mom/casual mode. I am in The Bay Area and nobody 'dresses' here. It's pretty much lululemon (or close facsimile) everywhere, all the time. So if I do dress up, even slightly, I get grief from friends. I wore this black/white outfit to lunch the other day (MK capris, White House Black market sweater) and was asked, "Why did you dress up?"  Really?




hahhaaa, welcome to my world! Facing the exact situation over here, I started an "help me" thread and was led here. 

Love your pictures!


----------



## Kathrin 96

divnanata said:


> YES! I love them! I never would have tried them on if not for my daughter's giving me permission. They looked like the usual teenage brand. Once you know your cut from them (the same style comes in a multitude of prints and washes) then you can shop the sales on eBay. My craziest pair is so crazy even I haven't had the guts to wear them yet - a punk British flag style. Literally. I had the right gut a year ago when I lost weight computer dieting but I'm up now and can't squeeze into them without bulges. I was goofing around asking the gals in the Balenciaga jacket thread if I could wear my jacket with them and the answer was a resounding "NO". But they will be cool with a baggy navy top like maybe a Vince.



you should wear them all day through, they are so übercool.


----------



## Harpertoo

Kathrin 96 said:


> Hi everybody, I was guided here by a very nice TPF member and feel like beeing in the right place!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Harpertoe, I am European as well and facing the same problem. Actually it seems as if Europe has a clothing gap between 30 and 60... So I go with Max Mara also, as well as with Escada (you seem to be taller than I, so I guess you need long enough trousers as well. Escada has those trousers) and Strenesse. I love love love Strenesse, but am not skinny or thin or slim, so I'm facing a few problems with Strenesse.
> https://www.strenesse.com/en/
> 
> Reading your description I think you are the perfect Strenesse-woman. Beeing thin and tall you could also wear Etro, a brand I really love, but a brand I have to draw blank on, as they clothes are really tailored in a very my-body-unfriendly way.


thank you Kathrin 96 for the suggestions!
I feel like my wardrobe has become quite filled w/ Max Mara, so a little diversity would be nice.
As much as I like a capsule collection, even I want a few other options. I'll do a little roaming when I'm in Paris this week....I will say I have found that Chloé fits me well and the simple silk tops work well with skinny jeans for a more casual look. Also I have a few new Isabel Marant pieces that are pretty casual. I've been inspired by a few of the moms in my daughter's class. It's an international school so we get a pretty diverse style mix.


----------



## susieserb

Because I'm still toying with the idea of going "o'natural"

http://therighthairstyles.com/20-gorgeous-hairstyles-for-gray-hair/3/


----------



## Harpertoo

susieserb said:


> Because I'm still toying with the idea of going "o'natural"
> 
> http://therighthairstyles.com/20-gorgeous-hairstyles-for-gray-hair/3/





I'm a fan of natural. I've had grey since my 20s and never covered it. I think I'm in the minority, but I see some great inspiration in public figures like French finance minister Christine Lagarde and UK Vogue editor Sarah Harris.
Post pics if you go for it.


----------



## susieserb

Harpertoo said:


> I'm a fan of natural. I've had grey since my 20s and never covered it. I think I'm in the minority, but I see some great inspiration in public figures like French finance minister Christine Lagarde and UK Vogue editor Sarah Harris.
> Post pics if you go for it.


I will but gads, baby steps.  I'm proud that you never colored and quite honestly I'm not against coloring BUT there certainly is a pull to go  there...

*Christine Lagarde*


* Sarah Harris*


----------



## Harpertoo

susieserb said:


> I will but gads, baby steps.  I'm proud that you never colored and quite honestly I'm not against coloring BUT there certainly is a pull to go  there...
> 
> *Christine Lagarde*
> 
> 
> * Sarah Harris*




Oh, no doubt it's not for everyone! I'm not against coloring - to each their own.
My SIL confided she thinks it ages me, but I like ashy cool tones against my warmer skin tone and my hair has always been fairly light blonde anyway. I always thought of it as platinum highlights!


----------



## susieserb

Harpertoo said:


> Oh, no doubt it's not for everyone! I'm not against coloring - to each their own.
> My SIL confided she thinks it ages me, but I like ashy cool tones against my warmer skin tone and my hair has always been fairly light blonde anyway. I always thought of it as platinum highlights!


So your story begs what I saw in an elevator the other day.  

I was at a medical facility and in front of me, waiting to get out, was a tiny, frail, very old (in her 90's) elderly woman; a walker is holding her up okay.

But it was her hair that took my breath away; I don't use this word loosely but it was _stunning_?  Mind you the gal was NOT the picture of health but her hair was.  Glossy, swept back and silky shiny.  

Wig you ask? That's what I thought but remember I was right behind her looking DOWN at her very visible scalp.  Here's where you come into the picture, she must use some kind of rinse on it because her locks had a subtle hue of pale blond....again just breathtaking.  Still smh over all this.

The caregiver behind her says that this lady gets remarks all day about her hair?


----------



## V0N1B2

Ugh.  Don't get me started on grey hair.
I'm having a really hard time deciding what to do about mine right now.  I have naturally dark brown hair but started going grey for realz when I was about 30.  For the last 8-9 years I have been getting platinum highlights and I'm now (I guess?) a blonde.  People comment on my blonde hair but if you look closely, it's more grey with blonde highlights.  I started highlighting (with foils) so that as the grey began to come in, it would blend - and it has - but I'm now contemplating letting it all grow out and going au naturale.  It's definitely full on salt and pepper now. 
Here's the thing though... I am okay for the most part with the colour of my hair.  Unfortunately other people aren't.  I've had comments from people like "oh don't let your hair go grey, you'll look old" or something that was said about me to someone else "I didn't realize V0N had so much gray hair?", or upon seeing me outside in the sunlight "wow, she's really grey, huh?".  It's as if grey hair is some kind of sign that you're ready for the glue factory.  I will be 48 in a week or so and I don't really care about age or looking "old".  It certainly hasn't stopped any men from chatting me up.

I don't know, I'm torn.  I'm okay with the blonde highlights three times a year but I know it's so damaging to my hair.  I almost want to put a semi-permanent rinse in it to take it back to my natural colour and then add highlights in the hope that it will all blend... I don't know, I'm just thinking out loud.  
I guess the worst thing that could happen is that I can grow it all out and if I hate it, then I'll just dye it back again - 'cause I ain't shaving my head!
Gah! I don't know.  I'm kinda used to the blonde at this point. First World Problems. Argh!
I'm hesitant to post a pic, I'm going to think about it overnight.

I think as we age, grey compliments our skin tone well.  Because it's lighter, it doesn't cast shadows around our face.  JMO.

On another note: I noticed the thread has been very quiet.  I hope everyone here is well. 
Also wondering what everyone thought about Sharon Stone's nekkid pics in Harper's Bazaar.

Oh, and Susieserb: I think I was always unsure of the meaning of your screen name until I saw another thread here somewhere, but zdravo


----------



## TJNEscada

V0N1B2 said:


> Ugh.  Don't get me started on grey hair.
> I'm having a really hard time deciding what to do about mine right now.  I have naturally dark brown hair but started going grey for realz when I was about 30.  For the last 8-9 years I have been getting platinum highlights and I'm now (I guess?) a blonde.  People comment on my blonde hair but if you look closely, it's more grey with blonde highlights.  I started highlighting (with foils) so that as the grey began to come in, it would blend - and it has - but I'm now contemplating letting it all grow out and going au naturale.  It's definitely full on salt and pepper now.
> Here's the thing though... I am okay for the most part with the colour of my hair.  Unfortunately other people aren't.  I've had comments from people like "oh don't let your hair go grey, you'll look old" or something that was said about me to someone else "I didn't realize V0N had so much gray hair?", or upon seeing me outside in the sunlight "wow, she's really grey, huh?".  It's as if grey hair is some kind of sign that you're ready for the glue factory.  I will be 48 in a week or so and I don't really care about age or looking "old".  It certainly hasn't stopped any men from chatting me up.
> 
> I don't know, I'm torn.  I'm okay with the blonde highlights three times a year but I know it's so damaging to my hair.  I almost want to put a semi-permanent rinse in it to take it back to my natural colour and then add highlights in the hope that it will all blend... I don't know, I'm just thinking out loud.
> I guess the worst thing that could happen is that I can grow it all out and if I hate it, then I'll just dye it back again - 'cause I ain't shaving my head!
> Gah! I don't know.  I'm kinda used to the blonde at this point. First World Problems. Argh!
> I'm hesitant to post a pic, I'm going to think about it overnight.
> 
> I think as we age, grey compliments our skin tone well.  Because it's lighter, it doesn't cast shadows around our face.  JMO.
> 
> On another note: I noticed the thread has been very quiet.  I hope everyone here is well.
> Also wondering what everyone thought about Sharon Stone's nekkid pics in Harper's Bazaar.
> 
> Oh, and Susieserb: I think I was always unsure of the meaning of your screen name until I saw another thread here somewhere, but zdravo


VON, I have the same problem.  My real hair (which I haven't seen in years - ha!) is dark brown.  I have lots of grey at the front and temples.  I was a dyed redhead for years (double process - lighten base then foil on top).  I got bored with that and went brunette again.  It seemed to dark, made me look tired and I changed to double process blonde (again, lighten the base and then foil on top).  The maintenance is such a pain -- I need to be in the chair for roots every 5 weeks on the nail or it looks like crap!  With fall coming I want to do something more natural but don't know what.  I just can't do the grey thing.  I work in the tech startup world and many of my workmates are like 29 - mere babies  most don't know my real age (I have 20 yrs on them) and I don't want to advertise it with grey hair.  Sigh!  I am thinking a low light is next so I keep some blonde pieces (good camo for the grey) but perhaps less maint with a dark base.  Getting old is the devil!!  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## susieserb

VON TJNE

Ding ding ding on all accounts.  

Below is a picture of me, my BFF and Divnanata.  

VON, Div has white grey, hair.  Her hairdresser puts some kind of a pale blond dye on her hair and I love it.  I know my sister's "up keep" is simple and her hair is  undamaged, very healthy.  The curly haired gal is very grey, she too uses blond hair dye but from the store's shelf.  

Now I'm a odd ball? My Sally's beauty supply ION hair dye says Medium Blond, as you can see I'm NOT a medium blond but MEDIUM BROWN gal, however I can't tell you how much grey I have?  If I was a betting gal, I would guesstimate at least 70 percent KWIM.  BTW we are late 50's/60..


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> VON TJNE
> 
> Ding ding ding on all accounts.
> 
> Below is a picture of me, my BFF and Divnanata.
> 
> VON, Div has white grey, hair.  Her hairdresser puts some kind of a pale blond dye on her hair and I love it.  I know my sister's "up keep" is simple and her hair is  undamaged, very healthy.  The curly haired gal is very grey, she too uses blond hair dye but from the store's shelf.
> 
> Now I'm a odd ball? My Sally's beauty supply ION hair dye says Medium Blond, as you can see I'm NOT a medium blond but MEDIUM BROWN gal, however I can't tell you how much grey I have?  If I was a betting gal, I would guesstimate at least 70 percent KWIM.  BTW we are late 50's/60..



First up you are ALL BEAUTIFUL!!!  Div, sheesh girl, you look like Gwen Stefani!   Whatever all of you are doing, keep at it!!!   Here is me (pardon the hat, we are at the U2 show, and I like to wear my hipster hat to shows! ha!)  with my with my BFF--she's Swedish, a couple of years younger than me at 45)  and now gets her blonde made blonder to mask anything, ahem, unwanted!   I love light hair but think I need to calm down on maintenance


----------



## TJNEscada

Ok lovelies, on a totally unrelated note to this grey hair discussion...when should one stop wearing over the knee (OTK) boots?  Have we covered this yet in this thread?  I just splurged on the Valentino OTK boot with bow back. Lordie, they are sublime!  But, well, I am pushin 50 -- am I in the mutton dressed as lamb zone?  I work in tech and folks wear just about anything - we are VERY casual here in SF/Silicon Valley.  I am reasonably fit and leggy at 152 lbs and nearly 5 ft 10 tall.   I will put them on tomorrow and snap a photo for all of you!  I should note I already have several pairs of to the knee riding boots I wear to work often with slim jeans tucked in.  But, maybe these are too much!   Nighty, night!


----------



## susieserb

Pish this is a no brainer especially with YOUR deminsions.  Buy those boots and start walking&#55357;&#56431;
I was having this very same discussion with Div (AKA Gwen Steffani)&#55357;&#56856; about the new SW THIGH HIGH fringe boots. Can an old lady wear THOSE? 

We both agreed yes but as long as they are flat heeled and you have the posture and confidence.  As a matter of fact posture is the foundational element to most fashion choices.

Case in point, while shopping in a store a white haired bent over elderly woman was wearing three inch heels and she looked utterly silly. Plus she was putting her life at risk?  I couldn't look at her in admiration but in embarrassment.


----------



## susieserb

I'm digging th locks girl; I really am.   I know you have to work hard on them but dang it's worth it...plus, come on? You live in Cali while ROCKING that vibe and very well I might add yet again!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Pish this is a no brainer especially with YOUR deminsions.  Buy those boots and start walking&#65533;&#65533;
> I was having this very same discussion with Div (AKA Gwen Steffani)&#65533;&#65533; about the new SW THIGH HIGH fringe boots. Can an old lady wear THOSE?
> 
> We both agreed yes but as long as they are flat heeled and you have the posture and confidence.  As a matter of fact posture is the foundational element to most fashion choices.
> 
> Case in point, while shopping in a store a white haired bent over elderly woman was wearing three inch heels and she looked utterly silly. Plus she was putting her life at risk?  I couldn't look at her in admiration but in embarrassment.



Susie, you're a love   Oohhh yes, I know those SW's that Div covets - they are SO pretty/sexy/boho/lovely.  I think she needs them.  You are right, flat heel is the key not to look too tarty and old lady/overdone!   So I put on the Valentino bows (in my messy home office) with jeans and a black shirt - which would be my typical style for wearing them, probably with a blazer or my Burberry trench. And surveyed them from all angles. I was worried the bit at the knee would stick out and be too 'piratey'!  I gotta say, I am sold and will keep them!   They hug they leg, but not too much.  I can also sit in my office chair and they don't pinch me behind the knee.  They are comfy and, well, they just take jeans and a sweater to the next level with no effort!!


----------



## TJNEscada

My other Valentino boots from last year are the Ascot (purchased end of season and not even worn yet!).  I was feeling guilty about too many Valentino black boots, but the deal on both amounts to less than retail for both so what the heck!  Boots are really my winter go to even in CA and I think they are different enough.  Thanks for letting me model and TGIF everyone


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> My other Valentino boots from last year are the Ascot (purchased end of season and not even worn yet!).  I was feeling guilty about too many Valentino black boots, but the deal on both amounts to less than retail for both so what the heck!  Boots are really my winter go to even in CA and I think they are different enough.  Thanks for letting me model and TGIF everyone


The leather on these boots look like butter.  My BFF (the curly hair gal, much older then you) has the Valentino bow boots in leopard and a heel....yes she does! Older Valentino boot model with the height hitting her right below her knee.

I saw her wear them and couldn't believe how cute they looked on her, but she's leggy and has an athletic built....and then there is that posture.

I am so thrilled you love these boots. Div's size 12 sold out on SW 

Don't hesitate to take more pics, like with denim and skirts perhaps?


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> The leather on these boots look like butter.  My BFF (the curly hair gal, much older then you) has the Valentino bow boots in leopard and a heel....yes she does! Older Valentino boot model with the height hitting her right below her knee.
> 
> I saw her wear them and couldn't believe how cute they looked on her, but she's leggy and has an athletic built....and then there is that posture.
> 
> I am so thrilled you love these boots. Div's size 12 sold out on SW
> 
> Don't hesitate to take more pics, like with denim and skirts perhaps?



Indeed, they are VERY soft leather.  Yummy in fact.  Oh my the leopard boots sounds fabulous.  In my mind leopard is a neutral that goes with everything.  I bet she stops traffic in those boots!  A shame for Div that those boots are sold out.  Zappos often restocks, there may be hope!  I can relate, I am a big foot:  40.5 !   Ok lovely, enjoy the holiday weekend!!


----------



## jmcadon

TJNEscada said:


> Susie, you're a love   Oohhh yes, I know those SW's that Div covets - they are SO pretty/sexy/boho/lovely.  I think she needs them.  You are right, flat heel is the key not to look too tarty and old lady/overdone!   So I put on the Valentino bows (in my messy home office) with jeans and a black shirt - which would be my typical style for wearing them, probably with a blazer or my Burberry trench. And surveyed them from all angles. I was worried the bit at the knee would stick out and be too 'piratey'!  I gotta say, I am sold and will keep them!   They hug they leg, but not too much.  I can also sit in my office chair and they don't pinch me behind the knee.  They are comfy and, well, they just take jeans and a sweater to the next level with no effort!!



Wow...with those legs you can certainly rock those boots!


----------



## jmcadon

TJNEscada said:


> First up you are ALL BEAUTIFUL!!!  Div, sheesh girl, you look like Gwen Stefani!   Whatever all of you are doing, keep at it!!!   Here is me (pardon the hat, we are at the U2 show, and I like to wear my hipster hat to shows! ha!)  with my with my BFF--she's Swedish, a couple of years younger than me at 45)  and now gets her blonde made blonder to mask anything, ahem, unwanted!   I love light hair but think I need to calm down on maintenance



I think,if your skin tone is right grey hair looks fabulous!  Unfortunately, my skin tone is light and it would just wash me out.  I have started going a little darker blonde tho and thnk it looks better on me.  Your color looks great on you...you could try on a wig to see how you like grey on you.  I agree, it would be so nice to just go natural, but I am vain


----------



## rose60610

TJNEscada said:


> Ok lovelies, on a totally unrelated note to this grey hair discussion...when should one stop wearing over the knee (OTK) boots?  Have we covered this yet in this thread?  I just splurged on the Valentino OTK boot with bow back. Lordie, they are sublime!  But, well, I am pushin 50 -- am I in the mutton dressed as lamb zone?  I work in tech and folks wear just about anything - we are VERY casual here in SF/Silicon Valley.  I am reasonably fit and leggy at 152 lbs and nearly 5 ft 10 tall.   I will put them on tomorrow and snap a photo for all of you!  I should note I already have several pairs of to the knee riding boots I wear to work often with slim jeans tucked in.  But, maybe these are too much!   Nighty, night!



Those boots are drop dead gorgeous and they look fabulous on you.


----------



## TJNEscada

jmcadon said:


> I think,if your skin tone is right grey hair looks fabulous!  Unfortunately, my skin tone is light and it would just wash me out.  I have started going a little darker blonde tho and thnk it looks better on me.  Your color looks great on you...you could try on a wig to see how you like grey on you.  I agree, it would be so nice to just go natural, but I am vain


I think I am also too vain to go grey!  Ha!  Totally chuckling


----------



## susieserb

Would love to embed this puppy but for the life of me I could NOT? The number is different then other Youtubes.  Sorry.

So here's the thread.  If anybody can embed this thing please share with WHAT you used?

The message is too scripted and predictable but I love how these gals look~

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=134&v=ltVPj6-5xpo


----------



## mrs moulds

I love this !  Really, age is nothing but a number. Live, Love and Laugh.  And I would like to share a picture of me take over a week ago.


----------



## susieserb

mrs moulds said:


> I love this !  Really, age is nothing but a number. Live, Love and Laugh.  And I would like to share a picture of me take over a week ago.


jealous!!!you ROCK!!


----------



## TJNEscada

mrs moulds said:


> I love this !  Really, age is nothing but a number. Live, Love and Laugh.  And I would like to share a picture of me take over a week ago.



You look sensational!!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Just picked these tops today at BR. Gosh I cannot believe I will be in my 50's in a couple of years. Gulp. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. pic on my Instagram @marinitelady


----------



## TJNEscada

lgreenfield said:


> Just picked these tops today at BR. Gosh I cannot believe I will be in my 50's in a couple of years. Gulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . pic on my Instagram @marinitelady



That tee with the glasses print is super cute on you!!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

TJNEscada said:


> That tee with the glasses print is super cute on you!!!



Aww thanks!


----------



## susieserb

CIndy Joseph that "older" model who pioneered the modeling industry with her grey hair~
http://www.boombycindyjoseph.com/pa...cindy-joseph?gclid=CNui68eNmsgCFZI7gQod7UEDOQ


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> CIndy Joseph that "older" model who pioneered the modeling industry with her grey hair~
> http://www.boombycindyjoseph.com/pa...cindy-joseph?gclid=CNui68eNmsgCFZI7gQod7UEDOQ



She is SO pretty!


----------



## llson

susieserb said:


> VON TJNE
> 
> Ding ding ding on all accounts.
> 
> Below is a picture of me, my BFF and Divnanata.
> 
> VON, Div has white grey, hair.  Her hairdresser puts some kind of a pale blond dye on her hair and I love it.  I know my sister's "up keep" is simple and her hair is  undamaged, very healthy.  The curly haired gal is very grey, she too uses blond hair dye but from the store's shelf.
> 
> Now I'm a odd ball? My Sally's beauty supply ION hair dye says Medium Blond, as you can see I'm NOT a medium blond but MEDIUM BROWN gal, however I can't tell you how much grey I have?  If I was a betting gal, I would guesstimate at least 70 percent KWIM.  BTW we are late 50's/60..



What a great picture!!


----------



## susieserb

llson said:


> What a great picture!!


HI Ilson LOVE seeing you again!! Welcome to the WOACA sight!! Adore seeing an old friend here!!


----------



## susieserb

lgreenfield said:


> Just picked these tops today at BR. Gosh I cannot believe I will be in my 50's in a couple of years. Gulp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . pic on my Instagram @marinitelady


How did I miss this cute pic WOW.  You look like you're in your 30's! INSPIRE INSPIRE!!!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

susieserb said:


> How did I miss this cute pic WOW.  You look like you're in your 30's! INSPIRE INSPIRE!!!!



Awww thanks. Turning 48 this Sunday.


----------



## llson

susieserb said:


> HI Ilson LOVE seeing you again!! Welcome to the WOACA sight!! Adore seeing an old friend here!!



Thanks Susie, I pop into the forums from time to time, mostly bags.... just discovered this one.
Great to touch base again.


----------



## TJNEscada

Lovely ladies, are any of you jumping on the 'return of boot cut jeans and flares' bandwagon?  I have my eye on 2 pairs  by 7FAMK (but I still love my skinnies!)


----------



## Gerry

Oh, heck, yeah!!! Boot cuts always have been the most flattering cut for women with a generous rear whether you like them or not. I don't but people compliment me when I wear them. And flares are so reminiscent of my old hippie days. Of course, they were bell bottoms in those days. So yeah, there's a place for all of them.


I still love the skinnies especially in the winter cause you can tuck them into your tall boots! What do you have your eye on?


----------



## twinkle.tink

I just can't do the boot cut. I love my skinnies....but then again, when I was in HS, we called them stove pipe, but that is what was in. We all thought boot cut/bell bottoms were hideous (because of course, that was right before us)...30 something years later and the habit is still hard to break


----------



## susieserb

Here's some hair styles for women over 50 which to me look like hairstyles for women in their 20's and 30's (not being negative, just an observation)!!
http://www.stylebistro.com/Haute+Hairstyles+for+Women+Over+50


----------



## TJNEscada

Lovely ladies, after buying 10 (TEN!!!) pairs of flares/bootcuts/whatever we are calling them this time around (!) I have settled on 3 pairs and returned the rest.   I have to say, while I am not giving up my skinnies (twinkle.tink yes, when I was 17 they were stovepipes!!) or jeggings, I do like the change of pace of this style.  They are a great work option for me in the techworld where all we seem to wear are jeans!  Here we go, they are all 7 for all mankind (my go to brand), I am 5 ft 9 and 1/2 inches tall and the length on all of these is just right.  I wear them with flats for work, but I am thinking about ordering one more pair that are extra long for wearing with heels. A couple of pix


----------



## TJNEscada

The first pair are the Kimmie slim illusion boot cut.  I have to say the Kimmie is really soft!  The other one is one I thought would be too flared, but between the high waist and trim thigh it is quickly becoming a fave, it's the High waist vintage boot cut.  Thanks for taking a peek, and pardon my intidy home office


----------



## Gerry

Very nice on the flares. By the way, another fun style now are the boyfriend jeans. They are cut to fit loose and sit a little below the high waist jeans. They are also loose through the thighs...I love them. They look sort of like a man's jean in the cut but I have two INC brand ones that are made in this super soft fabric that is heavenly. I like to roll them a couple of times!!


----------



## TJNEscada

Gerry said:


> Very nice on the flares. By the way, another fun style now are the boyfriend jeans. They are cut to fit loose and sit a little below the high waist jeans. They are also loose through the thighs...I love them. They look sort of like a man's jean in the cut but I have two INC brand ones that are made in this super soft fabric that is heavenly. I like to roll them a couple of times!!


  Those are excellent too!  I do love that rolled at the ankle look


----------



## Robertchase

Some really beautiful photos in this forum. I believe it's how confident most of these women appear that make them able to pull off some bold choices


----------



## gazoo

I'm 42 and re-adjusting my views on how I present myself.  I still want to stay true to my core style (simple, edgy, splash of feminine), but not look "try hard".  I'm adamant about aging gracefully, but looking my best with what I've been given.  This thread is inspiring.  So many beautiful women here!!  

Have any of you seen this you-tuber, Melissa55?  She's in her 60s!!  I stumbled upon her and can't get enough of her style and beauty routines.  
https://youtu.be/zdibNz1YaFI


----------



## MichelleD

TJNEscada said:


> Lovely ladies, are any of you jumping on the 'return of boot cut jeans and flares' bandwagon?  I have my eye on 2 pairs  by 7FAMK (but I still love my skinnies!)


I haven't worn boot cut in a few years but  flares (in spite of the fact that I have to have them hemmed since I am only 5'2).  I am quickly approaching 50 and I am just fine wearing both styles.

My go to flare brands are: MIH, Mother and True Religion.  I always keep them long enough to cover my shoes and always wear heels. They just look better and make my legs look endless. I also prefer a fitted button down shirt or fitted tee. ( I will have to wear some too and post a pic)


----------



## susieserb

Lovely WOACA's stepped it up last night at the GG awards.  These are the hits and misses, hum you decide?

My favs are Judith Light and Helen Mirren.


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Lovely WOACA's stepped it up last night at the GG awards.  These are the hits and misses, hum you decide?
> 
> My favs are Judith Light and Helen Mirren.




Everyone is looking amazing!!! I do LOVE Helen Mirren, she is a class act.  OK, I know Lisa Rina has had work done, but hotdamn, her body looks fantastic!!


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Everyone is looking amazing!!! I do LOVE Helen Mirren, she is a class act.  OK, I know Lisa Rina has had work done, but hotdamn, her body looks fantastic!!


Lisa R is a huge discussion on HWoBH thread.  Like you, I think her body is insane. The girls on the forum were all panning her outfit from the GG awards, saying LR looked dated...very 1990's???

OK?

I see a ravishing woman?


----------



## twinkle.tink

TJNEscada said:


> Everyone is looking amazing!!! I do LOVE Helen Mirren, she is a class act.  OK, I know Lisa Rina has had work done, but hotdamn, her body looks fantastic!!





susieserb said:


> Lisa R is a huge discussion on HWoBH thread.  Like you, I think her body is insane. The girls on the forum were all panning her outfit from the GG awards, saying LR looked dated...very 1990's???
> 
> OK?
> 
> I see a ravishing woman?



I don't know if I see 90's in Lisa's outfit....more 70's Halston vibe to me  She looks good!

I like Judith's winter white tux, but it would have looked fabulous with a splash of color...cobalt blue or fucsicia for the blouse. If you're going to do late 70's - early 80's...do it right


----------



## TJNEscada

twinkle.tink said:


> I don't know if I see 90's in Lisa's outfit....more 70's Halston vibe to me  She looks good!
> 
> I like Judith's winter white tux, but it would have looked fabulous with a splash of color...cobalt blue or fucsicia for the blouse. If you're going to do late 70's - early 80's...do it right


 
Twinkle and Susie, yes, yes!  Halston was the vibe it gave me and BIG yes, she just looks ravishing.  She could probably wear a trash bag with that bod and look sensational!


----------



## susieserb

I have not posted a selfie for so long.  In this pic there is so many elements presenting themselves.  Chanel naturally screams out BUT I'm sporting a resale jacket on top of a..JJill top? Eileen Fisher skirt and Stuey boots.

A GF and I were laughing (after a JJill swipe where we purchased clothes for pennies on the dollars) proclaiming the new profound love of jewelry; accessories on top of shells, that's our WOACA way of life~...


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> I have not posted a selfie for so long.  In this pic there is so many elements presenting themselves.  Chanel naturally screams out BUT I'm sporting a resale jacket on top of a..JJill top? Eileen Fisher skirt and Stuey boots.
> 
> A GF and I were laughing (after a JJill swipe where we purchased clothes for pennies on the dollars) proclaiming the new profound love of jewelry; accessories on top of shells, that's our WOACA way of life~...


 
Susie, that top is SO fabulous on you!!! LOVE!!!!  Keep up the style for us WOCAS!!


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Susie, that top is SO fabulous on you!!! LOVE!!!!  Keep up the style for us WOCAS!!


LOL TY.  I love all 17 dollars of it from JJill's crazy liquidation sale's sale!!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> LOL TY.  I love all 17 dollars of it from JJill's crazy liquidation sale's sale!!


 You can not beat that price!  I am a big fan of the high-low mix!


----------



## TJNEscada

TJNEscada said:


> You can not beat that price!  I am a big fan of the high-low mix!


 


Speaking of the high-low mix, I have a new job in tech in the trendy part of San Francisco  (I've worked in Tech forever) and it is even more casual than the last time I worked at a start-up (2 yrs ago)...my casual gear is getting a good work out!  So with an eye to being casual trendy, this week:  Lafayette 148 NY 4 ply cashmere cardigan (from when they partnered with Loro Piana) with leather trim - that was pretty spendy -- $500 or so; 7FAMK jeans, my fave old leather Ash sneakers (are these wedge sneaks still hip?  they are so comfy I can't give them up!); a major sale Majestic Paris cashmere Tshirt (a score at $44); Etro scarf and Prada belt


----------



## susieserb

http://features.aol.com/video/dont-age-yourself-these-style-mistakes


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Speaking of the high-low mix, I have a new job in tech in the trendy part of San Francisco  (I've worked in Tech forever) and it is even more casual than the last time I worked at a start-up (2 yrs ago)...my casual gear is getting a good work out!  So with an eye to being casual trendy, this week:  Lafayette 148 NY 4 ply cashmere cardigan (from when they partnered with Loro Piana) with leather trim - that was pretty spendy -- $500 or so; 7FAMK jeans, my fave old leather Ash sneakers (are these wedge sneaks still hip?  they are so comfy I can't give them up!); a major sale Majestic Paris cashmere Tshirt (a score at $44); Etro scarf and Prada belt


LOLOLOL all this time (just NOW realized my faux pas) I thought your avatar was YOU! But it's Charlotte from SATC.

You're a blond!!! and a bombshell one at that.  Love your fashion sense!! SO LA and cool!!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> LOLOLOL all this time (just NOW realized my faux pas) I thought your avatar was YOU! But it's Charlotte from SATC.
> 
> You're a blond!!! and a bombshell one at that.  Love your fashion sense!! SO LA and cool!!


 
Ahh Susie, you're a love!  Can one be 50 and be a blonde bombshell?  Thank you for that!  I hope so!  LOL!   My young co-workers help to keep me hip !   My avatar is a bit like me -- I am a city girl with 3 small dogs and a lot of clothes!!!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> http://features.aol.com/video/dont-age-yourself-these-style-mistakes


 Good stuff here, I am guilty of wearing too much black, that's for sure!


----------



## susieserb

Elon Musk, a decades of modeling even as a plus size one in her 30's!

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/03/may...iew.html?om_rid=AAAcNJ&om_mid=_BW7VtlB9Lmbpso

her blog..

http://www.mayemuskmodel.com/bio

Here is Elon through her career; byyaaatch actually got _*better*_ as she aged! There IS HOPE!!!!!!!!!

Six pics below in chronological order of Elon's career...60's, 70's, 80's,90's, 2000, 2010~


----------



## berta

Such lovely photos and what beautiful skin.  Thank you.


----------



## susieserb

berta said:


> Such lovely photos and what beautiful skin.  Thank you.


Forgive me for the poorly written intro.  I was crying while typing and watching the last DVR'd show of Downton Abby   Whaaaaaaa.


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Elon Musk, a decades of modeling even as a plus size one in her 30's!
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/03/may...iew.html?om_rid=AAAcNJ&om_mid=_BW7VtlB9Lmbpso
> 
> her blog..
> 
> http://www.mayemuskmodel.com/bio
> 
> Here is Elon through her career; byyaaatch actually got _*better*_ as she aged! There IS HOPE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Six pics below in chronological order of Elon's career...60's, 70's, 80's,90's, 2000, 2010~




STILL beautiful!!!


----------



## susieserb

We haven't had a media blitz for a while? LET'S ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

Continue


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Speaking of the high-low mix, I have a new job in tech in the trendy part of San Francisco  (I've worked in Tech forever) and it is even more casual than the last time I worked at a start-up (2 yrs ago)...my casual gear is getting a good work out!  So with an eye to being casual trendy, this week:  Lafayette 148 NY 4 ply cashmere cardigan (from when they partnered with Loro Piana) with leather trim - that was pretty spendy -- $500 or so; 7FAMK jeans, my fave old leather Ash sneakers (are these wedge sneaks still hip?  they are so comfy I can't give them up!); a major sale Majestic Paris cashmere Tshirt (a score at $44); Etro scarf and Prada belt


Whoop!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Continue


 Everyone looks fab!  Love all the colors and eclectic mix!  Why should being older be boring?!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> We haven't had a media blitz for a while? LET'S ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Dang!  I want that newsprint coat!! SO fun!!!  Thanks for posting  Susie!!!


----------



## susieserb

The woman in the wheel chair? Walked away with that vintage Chanel which I'm sure the BoyBag drew tons of inspiration from.


----------



## susieserb

Why Madonna WHY? Please refer to my posts 2191, 2192 and LEARN SOMETHING?


----------



## tulipfield

susieserb said:


> Why Madonna WHY? Please refer to my posts 2191, 2192 and LEARN SOMETHING?




O.O There are no words...


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Why Madonna WHY? Please refer to my posts 2191, 2192 and LEARN SOMETHING?


 
Ok her body is hot, but the outfit is wrong on so many levels!  What a mess!  Lastly, her face - she is really going crazy with fillers and starting to not even look like herself.  Sigh!


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Ok her body is hot, but the outfit is wrong on so many levels!  What a mess!  Lastly, her face - she is really going crazy with fillers and starting to not even look like herself.  Sigh!


Yep the ol' Jocelyn Wildenstein cat lady look (the chick that pioneered bad PS).


----------



## Allisonfaye

Madonna totally looks stoned.


----------



## cjy

TJNEscada said:


> Speaking of the high-low mix, I have a new job in tech in the trendy part of San Francisco  (I've worked in Tech forever) and it is even more casual than the last time I worked at a start-up (2 yrs ago)...my casual gear is getting a good work out!  So with an eye to being casual trendy, this week:  Lafayette 148 NY 4 ply cashmere cardigan (from when they partnered with Loro Piana) with leather trim - that was pretty spendy -- $500 or so; 7FAMK jeans, my fave old leather Ash sneakers (are these wedge sneaks still hip?  they are so comfy I can't give them up!); a major sale Majestic Paris cashmere Tshirt (a score at $44); Etro scarf and Prada belt


Love it!  Really love the cardigan and scarf too. They are pricey but such good quality.


----------



## TJNEscada

Lovely WOCAS!  Have you seen Ms Goldie Hawn on the beach?  Not bad for 70 !!


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Lovely WOCAS!  Have you seen Ms Goldie Hawn on the beach?  Not bad for 70 !!


No indeed very inspirational.  Heck I hated the gal in her forties while I was in my twenties.  I couldn't believe how lithe and youthful she appeared? Bird on a Hot Tin Roof comes to mind.


----------



## susieserb

http://www.refinery29.com/2016/09/121633/stacy-london-style-aging-story?utm_source=email&utm_medium=email_shareSTACY LONDON
SEPTEMBER 1, 2016, 11:00 AM


----------



## Summerfriend

This thread is EVERYTHING! Goldie Hawn is 70??? Lord have mercy. She looks wonderful. Thanks for all these gorgeous pics.


----------



## susieserb

Summerfriend said:


> This thread is EVERYTHING! Goldie Hawn is 70??? Lord have mercy. She looks wonderful. Thanks for all these gorgeous pics.


You welcome; documentation has been a work in progress just like the aging thing LOL..
So Stacy in the article I posted above made me laugh because of how OLD she feels at 48??? Girl STOP I want to scream; you're probably still having periods LOLOL...anyway you catch my drift.


----------



## katie~

I'll be 55 soon.  I love this forum .. I read mainly.  I love this thread!  You ladies have a lot of style.


----------



## susieserb

Love Kris or hate her, one has to give it to the gal, she looks pretty fab here.  BTW no doctoring on this pic.  Kylie also has a video of her mom during this pose and Krissy even looks BETTER.  Check out Perez Hilton's webpage..


----------



## susieserb

Let's drink another tall glass of Linda Rodin's pictorial for Fall'16


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Love Kris or hate her, one has to give it to the gal, she looks pretty fab here.  BTW no doctoring on this pic.  Kylie also has a video of her mom during this pose and Krissy even looks BETTER.  Check out Perez Hilton's webpage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509027


I am not a Kardashian fan, but totally agree, Kris always looks REALLY good.  TOO good- damn her!! LOL!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Let's drink another tall glass of Linda Rodin's pictorial for Fall'16


LOVE this whole fabulous boho thing she's doing here!  Awesome!!!


----------



## TJNEscada

I did see on the news a few weeks ago that the lovely WOACA Tina Turner turned 77.  Hard to believe!  Here she is in 2015 out shopping and casual, and then dressy in Jan 2016 -- she certainly looks fantastic!!


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> I did see on the news a few weeks ago that the lovely WOACA Tina Turner turned 77.  Hard to believe!  Here she is in 2015 out shopping and casual, and then dressy in Jan 2016 -- she certainly looks fantastic!!


Crazy ON IT? Wow Tina, strong in spirit and in the looks dept (always was)~


----------



## susieserb




----------



## Carolrx04

sis121598 said:


> Thank you! My arms are not bad, but they aren't Michele *****'s arms...And I honestly have learned to think more about how garments feel on me, and yes, I love me some silky, drapey, flowy clothes. But not tents. That dress is back on the considerration table.
> 
> And as far as a sticky of this thread goes...we need to step up and post! This thread makes me weep for joy! Carmen is my style inspiration. The more silver I get in my hair the lighter I become. My sister and I call it moondust!
> 
> I also am inspired by my MIL. We do not share the same style, but she is in her 70's and always looks great. She got grief from her classmates at their recent  reunion...because they have given up and she hasn't. I love her!


I appraisal women who are confident enough to wear whatever they want and that confidence makes them look beautiful


----------



## TJNEscada

Lovely WOACAs!  Have you seen the Christie Brinkley Swimsuit stuff that's all over the internet?  She's back in Sports Illustrated at age 63 with her daughters.  OK I know she's had work done (but, hey, it is good work!) but shoot, she looks pretty great!!!   Not many can rock a bikini at 63.  Way to go!!!


----------



## luckylove

TJNEscada said:


> Lovely WOACAs!  Have you seen the Christie Brinkley Swimsuit stuff that's all over the internet?  She's back in Sports Illustrated at age 63 with her daughters.  OK I know she's had work done (but, hey, it is good work!) but shoot, she looks pretty great!!!   Not many can rock a bikini at 63.  Way to go!!!



Wow! She looks incredible and the photo of her with her daughters is wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luv2bling

TJNEscada said:


> Lovely WOACAs!  Have you seen the Christie Brinkley Swimsuit stuff that's all over the internet?  She's back in Sports Illustrated at age 63 with her daughters.  OK I know she's had work done (but, hey, it is good work!) but shoot, she looks pretty great!!!   Not many can rock a bikini at 63.  Way to go!!!



Work or no work - Wow!!!


----------



## loves

never understood the disdain towards women who've had surgical help (talking about people i know irl with this attitude) christie looks great, better than some au naturel women in their 20s. keep working it lady!


----------



## V0N1B2

I recently discovered YouTube makeup tutorials. I have no idea how I found her page because I don't wear makeup, but has anyone seen Monique Parent's channel? I must have found it when looking for something to do with grey hair.
Anyway, she is 51 and is really embracing the colour of her hair.  I always feel sad when I read some of the comments that state she should dye her hair because she looks "so old" with her grey hair.
What needs to change to make people understand that it's okay to be 50+ and to embrace your age?


----------



## loves

V0N1B2 said:


> , but has anyone seen Monique Parent's channel? I must have found it when looking for something to do with grey hair.


i sub to her channel! i think she is lovely with her grey hair


----------



## QuelleFromage

loves said:


> never understood the disdain towards women who've had surgical help (talking about people i know irl with this attitude) christie looks great, better than some au naturel women in their 20s. keep working it lady!


I agree, I want to know who DID the work!


----------



## susieserb

With Eden Sassoon "friend fringing" on the Housewives of Beverly Hills, we have the luxury of seeing her gorgeous mother Beverly.  Remember her? Vidal had Beverly in many commercials hawking his shampoos!!  Why not? She was quite a spokesperson for her man.  Now our Beverly is a honorable WOACA with crisp, stylish, steely grey, cropped hair, framing a gorgeous, 72 year old face..She does not disappoint.


----------



## QuelleFromage

susieserb said:


> With Eden Sassoon "friend fringing" on the Housewives of Beverly Hills, we have the luxury of seeing her gorgeous mother Beverly.  Remember her? Vidal had Beverly in many commercials hawking his shampoos!!  Why not? She was quite a spokesperson for her man.  Now our Beverly is a honorable WOACA with crisp, stylish, steely grey, cropped hair, framing a gorgeous, 72 year old face..She does not disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610993
> View attachment 3610994
> View attachment 3610995
> View attachment 3610996


She looks amazing. What does she use on her skin? (Sorry, I'm stalking the WOACA thread for inspiration, please don't kick me out )


----------



## Love Of My Life

susieserb said:


> With Eden Sassoon "friend fringing" on the Housewives of Beverly Hills, we have the luxury of seeing her gorgeous mother Beverly.  Remember her? Vidal had Beverly in many commercials hawking his shampoos!!  Why not? She was quite a spokesperson for her man.  Now our Beverly is a honorable WOACA with crisp, stylish, steely grey, cropped hair, framing a gorgeous, 72 year old face..She does not disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610993
> View attachment 3610994
> View attachment 3610995
> View attachment 3610996



Beverly Sasson blew me away when I saw her..
She gives many of us inspiration to let our grays come in & be natural..


----------



## cjy

susieserb said:


> With Eden Sassoon "friend fringing" on the Housewives of Beverly Hills, we have the luxury of seeing her gorgeous mother Beverly.  Remember her? Vidal had Beverly in many commercials hawking his shampoos!!  Why not? She was quite a spokesperson for her man.  Now our Beverly is a honorable WOACA with crisp, stylish, steely grey, cropped hair, framing a gorgeous, 72 year old face..She does not disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610993
> View attachment 3610994
> View attachment 3610995
> View attachment 3610996


She has aged well. She was an alcoholic and it does not seem to show.


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> With Eden Sassoon "friend fringing" on the Housewives of Beverly Hills, we have the luxury of seeing her gorgeous mother Beverly.  Remember her? Vidal had Beverly in many commercials hawking his shampoos!!  Why not? She was quite a spokesperson for her man.  Now our Beverly is a honorable WOACA with crisp, stylish, steely grey, cropped hair, framing a gorgeous, 72 year old face..She does not disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610993
> View attachment 3610994
> View attachment 3610995
> View attachment 3610996


Her skin looks SENSATIONAL!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

QuelleFromage said:


> She looks amazing. What does she use on her skin? (Sorry, I'm stalking the WOACA thread for inspiration, please don't kick me out )


You are too cute!


----------



## susieserb

_Who What Wear_ had an article on what is "age" appropriate as far as clothing/digits are involved.  Let's take this slowly shall we?  Here is attire for your 40"s..A repurposed shirt? Okay?


----------



## susieserb

Then we segue into our 50's with this little number? Which is BIZARRE since I'm in my 50's and just ordered some jeans from A.G. that look very similar to these.  Great minds think alike?????


----------



## susieserb

Next are embellished mules..I'm stunned yet again? At Saks yesterday my sister and I were gawking over our 60 something SA with her embellished Gucci mules.  They were adorbzzzzz.


----------



## susieserb

I can only hope to look this Chic in my 70's?


----------



## susieserb

and this SEXY???????? in my 80's???????


----------



## pjrufus

V0N1B2 said:


> I recently discovered YouTube makeup tutorials. I have no idea how I found her page because I don't wear makeup, but has anyone seen Monique Parent's channel? I must have found it when looking for something to do with grey hair.
> Anyway, she is 51 and is really embracing the colour of her hair.  I always feel sad when I read some of the comments that state she should dye her hair because she looks "so old" with her grey hair.
> What needs to change to make people understand that it's okay to be 50+ and to embrace your age?



I love her videos! Even if you don't pick up any tips you can use, her humor and attitude are so encouraging. I also found her channel looking for grey hair info.

I'm going grey this week. Made the decision. I'm 67 and so tired of spending sooo much time keeping up with the roots. Maybe 7-8 yrs. ago, went from dark brown/auburn color to light brown with blonde highlights. Last year or two I've been going lighter trying to minimize the creeping skunk-stripe. Not working anymore. I have long hair, about 6 in. below my shoulders. There really isn't much about grey LONG hair for those over 50. Found a couple good photos of mostly grey/silver blended with shades of blonde and brown, rather than a solid color, so that's what I'm doing.

I messaged my hairdresser with a couple photos, she usually responds about an appt. within 10-15 minutes. This time she said "uh, I'll take a look." I guess she really had to think about it, 4 hours later she came back with okay, we can do it.  Don't think silver hair is really popular in this area.


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Next are embellished mules..I'm stunned yet again? At Saks yesterday my sister and I were gawking over our 60 something SA with her embellished Gucci mules.  They were adorbzzzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624085


Bloody H*ll!  Embellished mules - AGAIN!  I chucked out all of those last summer and/or sold the good ones to The Real Real!   LOL!  In reality I am more of a boots or strappy sandals gal


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> Then we segue into our 50's with this little number? Which is BIZARRE since I'm in my 50's and just ordered some jeans from A.G. that look very similar to these.  Great minds think alike?????
> 
> View attachment 3624083


Now we're talkin' !   This is the look I like to channel too.  The jeans, the shoes, all of it.   I will rock this now at 50 and later at 60 - age be darned!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> and this SEXY???????? in my 80's???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624088


Well Miss Susie, great post!  I think all these gals look pretty darn good!  But, shoot, don't you just cringe when you  hear the 'age appropriate' phrase!?  In my head I am still 30....then I look in the mirror and think, oh dear, do I need to inspect my closet AGAIN and get rid of more items that are tight/short/skimpy?!   But in all honesty, I wear what I like.  At my tech startup in San Fran we are all VERY casual.  It's jeans, great shoes, a t-shirt and a great jacket.  I do feel like it's a pretty ageless outfit...even though I long for something flashy


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Great thread!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

TJNEscada said:


> Well Miss Susie, great post!  I think all these gals look pretty darn good!  But, shoot, don't you just cringe when you  hear the 'age appropriate' phrase!?  In my head I am still 30....then I look in the mirror and think, oh dear, do I need to inspect my closet AGAIN and get rid of more items that are tight/short/skimpy?!   But in all honesty, I wear what I like.  At my tech startup in San Fran we are all VERY casual.  It's jeans, great shoes, a t-shirt and a great jacket.  I do feel like it's a pretty ageless outfit...even though I long for something flashy



FIT is the most important factor. 
Know your colors, know your fabrics. 
After that: rock what you like.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Murphy47 said:


> FIT is the most important factor.
> Know your colors, know your fabrics.
> After that: rock what you like.



Agree about the fit of one's clothes & being well groomed is so important at any age but more important as
we creep up into that "certain age"


----------



## susieserb

TJNEscada said:


> Bloody H*ll!  Embellished mules - AGAIN!  I chucked out all of those last summer and/or sold the good ones to The Real Real!   LOL!  In reality I am more of a boots or strappy sandals gal


Mules fall off my feet I'm right there with you


----------



## susieserb

Murphy47 said:


> FIT is the most important factor.
> Know your colors, know your fabrics.
> After that: rock what you like.


FABRICS HELL YES.  Thin airy stuff no more LOL


----------



## pjrufus

susieserb said:


> FABRICS HELL YES.  Thin airy stuff no more LOL



I still love thin airy stuff, only now I wear them over something, turtle neck, t-shirt, etc.


----------



## susieserb

pjrufus said:


> I still love thin airy stuff, only now I wear them over something, turtle neck, t-shirt, etc.


TOTALLY!!


----------



## pjrufus

susieserb said:


> TOTALLY!!



Bought a stack of J.Crew tissue turtlenecks last year, lightweight enough to wear in the summer.
Nearly every time I wear a turtle neck, which is as often as I can get away with it, I think of Nora Ephron's book, "I feel bad about my neck".


----------



## Love Of My Life

pjrufus said:


> Bought a stack of J.Crew tissue turtlenecks last year, lightweight enough to wear in the summer.
> Nearly every time I wear a turtle neck, which is as often as I can get away with it, I think of Nora Ephron's book, "I feel bad about my neck".



LOL.. & she thought hair color was one of the greatest inventions


----------



## susieserb

hotshot said:


> LOL.. & she thought hair color was one of the greatest inventions



IT IS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

pjrufus said:


> Bought a stack of J.Crew tissue turtlenecks last year, lightweight enough to wear in the summer.
> Nearly every time I wear a turtle neck, which is as often as I can get away with it, I think of Nora Ephron's book, "I feel bad about my neck".


Layers!!! dang they are essential; besides weather fluctuations (the midwest here); hormone changes...the dance becomes very real.


----------



## susieserb

BTW my oldest sister, the genius who had the brainchild to originate this thread,  swears by Joseph Ribkoff for sexy older lady clothes..She's always on the hunt...I got to get her to POSE 
https://www.josephribkoff.com


----------



## V0N1B2

susieserb said:


> BTW my oldest sister, the genius who had the brainchild to originate this thread,  swears by Joseph Ribkoff for sexy older lady clothes..She's always on the hunt...I got to get her to POSE
> https://www.josephribkoff.com


Where is diva these days? Haven't seen her around for a while 

Edited to add: Joseph Ribkoff actually has some really cute, fun pieces and if I'm not mistaken, the majority of his clothes are made in Canada where his business is based. I have two things that I bought at Marshall Rousso in Las Vegas.


----------



## Murphy47

V0N1B2 said:


> Where is diva these days? Haven't seen her around for a while
> 
> Edited to add: Joseph Ribkoff actually has some really cute, fun pieces and if I'm not mistaken, the majority of his clothes are made in Canada where his business is based. I have two things that I bought at Marshall Rousso in Las Vegas.



OMG. Does Marshall Rousso still exist? 
It was THE hot place to get a cool outfit for a night out when I lived in Vegas in the 80's.


----------



## susieserb

Okay... perhaps not sexy, but dang if I'm not on point for FASHION.. yep...MOM JEANS are back in style and with a vengeance (alas, at hefty price point, for now)...everybody is clambering for those 13" rises at 200 dollars (or more) a pop...alas I got mine  on sale at Levi's.com.  Not looking back..


----------



## prepster

susieserb said:


> Next are embellished mules..I'm stunned yet again? At Saks yesterday my sister and I were gawking over our 60 something SA with her embellished Gucci mules.  They were adorbzzzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624085



Great pics.  Hmm...I think we need to go easy on the embellished mules after about... 35?   They lean a little too far toward Granny in her house slippers, or the crazy Auntie with too many cats.


----------



## V0N1B2

Murphy47 said:


> OMG. Does Marshall Rousso still exist?
> It was THE hot place to get a cool outfit for a night out when I lived in Vegas in the 80's.


Yes! They are still around. I used to always buy my favorite style of maxi dress there at least once a year! It's really flattering for ladies with boobies. I think they have about 6 or 7 locations inside the various hotels on the strip. I think I bought this one at the shop in The Venetian.


----------



## Murphy47

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes! They are still around. I used to always buy my favorite style of maxi dress there at least once a year! It's really flattering for ladies with boobies. I think they have about 6 or 7 locations inside the various hotels on the strip. I think I bought this one at the shop in The Venetian.
> View attachment 3634827



Love that! 
I was not blessed by the boobie fairy. 
That print is awesome.


----------



## V0N1B2

pjrufus said:


> I love her videos! Even if you don't pick up any tips you can use, her humor and attitude are so encouraging. I also found her channel looking for grey hair info.
> 
> I'm going grey this week. Made the decision. I'm 67 and so tired of spending sooo much time keeping up with the roots. Maybe 7-8 yrs. ago, went from dark brown/auburn color to light brown with blonde highlights. Last year or two I've been going lighter trying to minimize the creeping skunk-stripe. Not working anymore. I have long hair, about 6 in. below my shoulders. There really isn't much about grey LONG hair for those over 50. Found a couple good photos of mostly grey/silver blended with shades of blonde and brown, rather than a solid color, so that's what I'm doing.
> 
> I messaged my hairdresser with a couple photos, she usually responds about an appt. within 10-15 minutes. This time she said "uh, I'll take a look." I guess she really had to think about it, 4 hours later she came back with okay, we can do it.  Don't think silver hair is really popular in this area.


Yay! Do it! its going to look great, I'm sure. I found some pics of a reverse ombré where the gray was at the roots with it going darker towards the bottom. I have longish hair too and I refuse to cut it in order to achieve a more uniform colour. I thought it might look good so I'm thinking about trying it. My hair is naturally quite dark but I started getting platinum/light ash blonde highlights about 7 years ago. I hated what the bleach was doing to my hair so I stopped colouring it in December 2015. I feel like I have the health of my hair back so I'm happy about that, but I hate the 6+ inches of grey roots. Oh well.  It's funny because other people seem more bothered about the colour of my hair than I do. I'm not 35 and I don't pretend to be, and besides, what's wrong with turning 50 this year? I'm okay with it.
I'm not sure where you live, but unfortunately silver hair isn't really popular in any area except with the young crowd that dye their hair gray. Which looks awesome by the way, but is murder on your hair.
I hope you'll post some before and after pictures here so we can be supportive and watch your progress. 
Here's the pic I'm going to show my stylist - I dunno if you like it for yourself but I thought it was kind of fun and a bit trendy.


----------



## susieserb

pjrufus said:


> I love her videos! Even if you don't pick up any tips you can use, her humor and attitude are so encouraging. I also found her channel looking for grey hair info.
> 
> I'm going grey this week. Made the decision. I'm 67 and so tired of spending sooo much time keeping up with the roots. Maybe 7-8 yrs. ago, went from dark brown/auburn color to light brown with blonde highlights. Last year or two I've been going lighter trying to minimize the creeping skunk-stripe. Not working anymore. I have long hair, about 6 in. below my shoulders. There really isn't much about grey LONG hair for those over 50. Found a couple good photos of mostly grey/silver blended with shades of blonde and brown, rather than a solid color, so that's what I'm doing.
> 
> I messaged my hairdresser with a couple photos, she usually responds about an appt. within 10-15 minutes. This time she said "uh, I'll take a look." I guess she really had to think about it, 4 hours later she came back with okay, we can do it.  Don't think silver hair is really popular in this area.


Wow I'm right there with you. I've even bought a silver ombré wig to play with.   I still work in professional sales but once I retire those options will become a reality.


----------



## susieserb

V0N1B2 said:


> Yay! Do it! its going to look great, I'm sure. I found some pics of a reverse ombré where the gray was at the roots with it going darker towards the bottom. I have longish hair too and I refuse to cut it in order to achieve a more uniform colour. I thought it might look good so I'm thinking about trying it. My hair is naturally quite dark but I started getting platinum/light ash blonde highlights about 7 years ago. I hated what the bleach was doing to my hair so I stopped colouring it in December 2015. I feel like I have the health of my hair back so I'm happy about that, but I hate the 6+ inches of grey roots. Oh well.  It's funny because other people seem more bothered about the colour of my hair than I do. I'm not 35 and I don't pretend to be, and besides, what's wrong with turning 50 this year? I'm okay with it.
> I'm not sure where you live, but unfortunately silver hair isn't really popular in any area except with the young crowd that dye their hair gray. Which looks awesome by the way, but is murder on your hair.
> I hope you'll post some before and after pictures here so we can be supportive and watch your progress.
> Here's the pic I'm going to show my stylist - I dunno if you like it for yourself but I thought it was kind of fun and a bit trendy.
> View attachment 3634923


Just breath taking


----------



## Docjeun

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes! They are still around. I used to always buy my favorite style of maxi dress there at least once a year! It's really flattering for ladies with boobies. I think they have about 6 or 7 locations inside the various hotels on the strip. I think I bought this one at the shop in The Venetian.
> View attachment 3634827


I love that dress and it looks great on you, is it a recent purchase?


----------



## Docjeun

V0N1B2 said:


> Yay! Do it! its going to look great, I'm sure. I found some pics of a reverse ombré where the gray was at the roots with it going darker towards the bottom. I have longish hair too and I refuse to cut it in order to achieve a more uniform colour. I thought it might look good so I'm thinking about trying it. My hair is naturally quite dark but I started getting platinum/light ash blonde highlights about 7 years ago. I hated what the bleach was doing to my hair so I stopped colouring it in December 2015. I feel like I have the health of my hair back so I'm happy about that, but I hate the 6+ inches of grey roots. Oh well.  It's funny because other people seem more bothered about the colour of my hair than I do. I'm not 35 and I don't pretend to be, and besides, what's wrong with turning 50 this year? I'm okay with it.
> I'm not sure where you live, but unfortunately silver hair isn't really popular in any area except with the young crowd that dye their hair gray. Which looks awesome by the way, but is murder on your hair.
> I hope you'll post some before and after pictures here so we can be supportive and watch your progress.
> Here's the pic I'm going to show my stylist - I dunno if you like it for yourself but I thought it was kind of fun and a bit trendy.
> View attachment 3634923


That is so pretty on the right person with the right coloring.  I have very dark hair which I get colored every six weeks to not only cover the grey but to just make it shinier and healthier looking and feeling.  I doubt I would ever go completely grey tho, if I thought it would suit me, I would do it in a second.


----------



## Docjeun

susieserb said:


> Okay... perhaps not sexy, but dang if I'm not on point for FASHION.. yep...MOM JEANS are back in style and with a vengeance (alas, at hefty price point, for now)...everybody is clambering for those 13" rises at 200 dollars (or more) a pop...alas I got mine  on sale at Levi's.com.  Not looking back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634823


So, do you like them?  I'm not sure but I would think they would be so comfortable and that's what I am into.


----------



## V0N1B2

Docjeun said:


> I love that dress and it looks great on you, is it a recent purchase?


Thanks. I bought that dress in probably... 2012?  I like the style because it works for my body type, so I usually buy a new one each time I visit that store. 


Docjeun said:


> That is so pretty on the right person with the right coloring.  I have very dark hair which I get colored every six weeks to not only cover the grey but to just make it shinier and healthier looking and feeling.  I doubt I would ever go completely grey tho, if I thought it would suit me, I would do it in a second.


Going grey is not for everyone, and letting it grow out is a long road. Even highlighting your hair when it's quite dark can look unnatural sometimes, so I feel you.
I just think that once it's done, if I hate it, I can always colour it back. I would love to have my naturally dark hair back but I worry about it casting shadows on my face as I age. I sometimes think that's why so many women look great with grey hair and also why a lot of women as they age, tend to go lighter and lighter. It casts a nice light on their faces and the contrast of dark isn't as stark.


----------



## Docjeun

susieserb said:


> Wow I'm right there with you. I've even bought a silver ombré wig to play with.   I still work in professional sales but once I retire those options will become a reality.


Yes, when you are working still it is hard to make such a huge change.


----------



## Docjeun

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks. I bought that dress in probably... 2012?  I like the style because it works for my body type, so I usually buy a new one each time I visit that store.
> 
> Going grey is not for everyone, and letting it grow out is a long road. Even highlighting your hair when it's quite dark can look unnatural sometimes, so I feel you.
> I just think that once it's done, if I hate it, I can always colour it back. I would love to have my naturally dark hair back but I worry about it casting shadows on my face as I age. I sometimes think that's why so many women look great with grey hair and also why a lot of women as they age, tend to go lighter and lighter. It casts a nice light on their faces and the contrast of dark isn't as stark.


To me and it's jmo, women that look very well in cool colors look the best when they go grey but of course other factors come into place too.


----------



## susieserb

Docjeun said:


> So, do you like them?  I'm not sure but I would think they would be so comfortable and that's what I am into.


Very but I'm long waisted.  Covering a belly button that is many inches above my public bone is comforting to me☺️


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> I tried to find anonymous real women and here are a few! Believe me I looked around Beverly Hills during my trip here but I was just too scared to approach any icy looking groomed to the max WOACA and have her think I was a nerdy weirdo stalking her for a picture. Even though I can be a nerdy weirdo....


I want this white toggle coat!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

http://www.vogue.com/article/oldushka-retiree-modeling-agency?mbid=nl_033017_Weekly_VR&CNDID=8848244


----------



## Lucky0003

My problem is my upper arms and summertime!  I need to cover them up, but it's just too darn hot.  Why can't I get over this and just be comfortable!


----------



## Murphy47

Lucky0003 said:


> My problem is my upper arms and summertime!  I need to cover them up, but it's just too darn hot.  Why can't I get over this and just be comfortable!



Unless I am going somewhere "fancy" I don't think about it.
Cool and comfortable tops vanity.


----------



## TJNEscada

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes! They are still around. I used to always buy my favorite style of maxi dress there at least once a year! It's really flattering for ladies with boobies. I think they have about 6 or 7 locations inside the various hotels on the strip. I think I bought this one at the shop in The Venetian.
> View attachment 3634827


  Looking totally fabulous!!!!


----------



## TJNEscada

susieserb said:


> http://www.vogue.com/article/oldushka-retiree-modeling-agency?mbid=nl_033017_Weekly_VR&CNDID=8848244


WOW, so beautiful!!


----------



## susieserb

MOACA's and WOACA married couples from LaLa Land; what they look like now..
*Warren Beatty – Annette Bening *
*

*

*Paul Newman – Joanne Woodward 




Sean Connery – Micheline Roquebrune



William Shatner – Elizabeth Shatner
	

		
			
		

		
	





*


----------



## susieserb

MORE!!!!!!!!
*John Travolta – Kelly Preston*
*

*
*Jack Nicholson – Sandra Knight



Michael Douglas – Diandra Luker



Sean Penn – Madonna 





*


----------



## susieserb

Shall we continue? Who's aging better? Men or the women 
*Harrison Ford – Calista Flockhart*
*

*
*Bruce Springsteen – Juliana Phillips
	

		
			
		

		
	




Steven Seagal – Kelly Le Brock



Billy Joel – Christie Brinkley





*


----------



## susieserb

Hold on, I'm not finished.
*Burt Reynolds – Loni Anderson*




*Gene Hackman – Betsy Arakawa *
*

*
*Hank Azaria – Helen Hunt



Tommy Lee – Heather Locklear



Gary Oldman – Uma Thurman





*


----------



## susieserb

Circling the drain and going down....
*Alec Baldwin – Kim Basinger *
*

*
*Antonio Banderas – Melanie Griffith



Chuck Norris – Gena O’Kelley



Jeff Bridges – Susan Geston





*


----------



## susieserb

http://www.boredpanda.com/teacher-mistaken-for-star-becomes-model/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=BPFacebook

*Journalists Accidentally Confuse A 63-Year-Old Teacher With A Fashion Icon And It Ends Up Changing Her Life!!!!! Read Article! and see fabulous pics *



When Fordham University professor Lyn Slater went to meet a friend for lunch outside the Lincoln Center during New York Fashion Week, she had no idea her life was about to be forever changed. Foreign journalists suddenly surrounded her, mistaking her for a fashion icon and attracting a crowd of spectators. It was a defining moment that turned Lyn into an _Accidental Icon_ – and made her blog of the same name shoot to the skies.

At 63 years old, Lyn Slater is not exactly a typical haute couture model, but that’s part of her appeal. She decries age-based discrimination in both the fashion industry and in everyday life, including the tired notion of ‘dressing for one’s age.’ “I think, if you are comfortable in what you’re wearing, no matter how old you are and you’re owning it, you’re going to look completely fine,” Slater told Refinery29 in a 2016 interview. She is currently signed to Elite London, the world’s leading modeling company, and has worked with brands such as Mango and Uniqlo.

Lyn is admirable not only for her unstoppable attitude, but for her edgy and decidedly hip style, and her Instagram page now boasts over 132 thousand followers. A happy accident, indeed!


----------



## 30gold

susieserb said:


> View attachment 3696208
> View attachment 3696209
> View attachment 3696210
> View attachment 3696211
> View attachment 3696212
> View attachment 3696213
> View attachment 3696208
> View attachment 3696209
> View attachment 3696210
> View attachment 3696211
> View attachment 3696212
> View attachment 3696213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/teacher-mistaken-for-star-becomes-model/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=BPFacebook
> 
> *Journalists Accidentally Confuse A 63-Year-Old Teacher With A Fashion Icon And It Ends Up Changing Her Life!!!!! Read Article! and see fabulous pics *
> 
> 
> 
> When Fordham University professor Lyn Slater went to meet a friend for lunch outside the Lincoln Center during New York Fashion Week, she had no idea her life was about to be forever changed. Foreign journalists suddenly surrounded her, mistaking her for a fashion icon and attracting a crowd of spectators. It was a defining moment that turned Lyn into an _Accidental Icon_ – and made her blog of the same name shoot to the skies.
> 
> At 63 years old, Lyn Slater is not exactly a typical haute couture model, but that’s part of her appeal. She decries age-based discrimination in both the fashion industry and in everyday life, including the tired notion of ‘dressing for one’s age.’ “I think, if you are comfortable in what you’re wearing, no matter how old you are and you’re owning it, you’re going to look completely fine,” Slater told Refinery29 in a 2016 interview. She is currently signed to Elite London, the world’s leading modeling company, and has worked with brands such as Mango and Uniqlo.
> 
> Lyn is admirable not only for her unstoppable attitude, but for her edgy and decidedly hip style, and her Instagram page now boasts over 132 thousand followers. A happy accident, indeed!




She looks fabulous!  Gotta go check out her Instagram!!


----------



## susieserb

30gold said:


> She looks fabulous!  Gotta go check out her Instagram!!


What's instagram (I kid I kid)!!!!


----------



## netter

divnanata said:


> Loni Anderson. Born in 1945 people!!!! Is she an alien? No one - not even Christy Goddess of all Goddesses Brinkley- holds up this well on this earth. You would think Loni's marriage to Burt Reynolds would have had them scurrying to the same plastic doc but HE looks so bad and SHE is divine?
> 
> If you squint and the photo is a tad out of focus Loni has not changed one iota since the days of "WKRP Cincinnati" which ran from 1978 to 1982. But I have a major issue with that boobage on display. She'll be 70 next year. Is it really necessary to desperately cling to your sex girl status until even your grandchildren have grandchildren? Haven't those hard working 'girls' earned their pension yet? Loni- retire that corset!
> 
> And - another long hairdo. Sure extensions are probably involved but it all looks so natural and perfect?! It must be a wig. TELL ME it's a wig for pete's sake.


I think that the whole look is great. No need to put away anything. Flaunt it until you die if that is what you want to do. There is nothing more elegant than a woman who is at peace in any piece of clothing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Love her style!


----------



## susieserb

https://www.today.com/style/newest-covergirl-69-year-old-model-t116805

The new 69 year old cover girl model


----------



## loves

Thank goodness for these wonderfully stylish and interesting women. Of course this includes equally fabulous women who are not known to the general public aka social media shy. Just a generation back post-60s is like the end of a life worth living and all relegated to granny status in musty cardigans and dowdy get-ups. Women have come a long way and I am happy for that. Happy Women's Day to all. I am 4 years from 50 but mentally I'm there, was a wise old kid from the get-go.


----------



## mellecyn

I’m also glad to see style and glamour on older women, our french First Lady Brigitte Macron is fab. She’s causing controversy in conservative France because “you know how dares she wear a short skirt at her age? “ But that’s the rebellion that I love. She stil stylish AND sexy!!


----------



## diane278

I originally posted this in the Bottega Veneta forum. It’s my primary residence.
https://www.manrepeller.com/2017/07/menocore-fashion-trend.html
It’s not for everyone, but I’m embracing menocore style. Comfort.  It’s minimal, boho, or something in between, as long as it’s comfortable. One example given Is Diane Keaton’s wardrobe in the movie, Something’s Gotta Give.


My personal favorite look is Eileen Fisher.





I think this woman looks comfortable but pulled together.
https://www.instagram.com/styleatacertainage/


----------



## susieserb

mellecyn said:


> I’m also glad to see style and glamour on older women, our french First Lady Brigitte Macron is fab. She’s causing controversy in conservative France because “you know how dares she wear a short skirt at her age? “ But that’s the rebellion that I love. She stil stylish AND sexy!!


We need to see a pic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

diane278 said:


> I originally posted this in the Bottega Veneta forum. It’s my primary residence.
> https://www.manrepeller.com/2017/07/menocore-fashion-trend.html
> It’s not for everyone, but I’m embracing menocore style. Comfort.  It’s minimal, boho, or something in between, as long as it’s comfortable. One example given Is Diane Keaton’s wardrobe in the movie, Something’s Gotta Give.
> View attachment 3996199
> 
> My personal favorite look is Eileen Fisher.
> View attachment 3996200
> View attachment 3996197
> View attachment 3996196
> 
> 
> I think this woman looks comfortable but pulled together.
> https://www.instagram.com/styleatacertainage/


I agree and yes I too own Eileen Fisher but dang a little too drab without some embellishment.  But hey that's me..What I love about this thread WOACA is older gals spilling out of the box if you may and not following conventional style.


----------



## susieserb

Yo!!!!! Looking Goooooood at 54!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

[QU
OTE="susieserb, post: 32132573, member: 31633"]Yo!!!!! Looking Goooooood at 54!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4003778

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

She looks damn good!! Love the casualness of her hair as well..


----------



## susieserb

hotshot said:


> [QU
> OTE="susieserb, post: 32132573, member: 31633"]Yo!!!!! Looking Goooooood at 54!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003778



She looks damn good!! Love the casualness of her hair as well..[/QUOTE]
Looks like she's healed from her lyme's?


----------



## susieserb

This is Joan Collin's doing 84; with her 53 year old husband....gurl!!!!!!!


----------



## mdcx

susieserb said:


> View attachment 3991639
> View attachment 3991637
> View attachment 3991638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.today.com/style/newest-covergirl-69-year-old-model-t116805
> 
> The new 69 year old cover girl model


She is so lovely and elegant.


----------



## mdcx

Deborah Nadoolman Landis is so elegant to me.  An American film and theater costume designer born in 1952:


----------



## mellecyn

64 years old French First Lady


----------



## Love Of My Life

Advanced Style Older & Wiser( author Ari Seth Cohen) a marvelous read for women of a certain age & the pictures
are divine


----------



## susieserb

These First Ladies and their gams!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

hotshot said:


> Advanced Style Older & Wiser( author Ari Seth Cohen) a marvelous read for women of a certain age & the pictures
> are divine


Go to the beginning of this thread...IT'S THERE!!!


----------



## green.bee

mdcx said:


> Deborah Nadoolman Landis is so elegant to me.  An American film and theater costume designer born in 1952:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008324



She looks beautiful, elegant and classy.


----------

